#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Verhaal:zin In Marokko!

## zina_rwina

ewaaaaa mensen.....zozo iedereen heeft talent hier man!!!
ik ga het ook maar proberen!!veel plezier ermee!en niet vergeten laten weten wat je er van vind!


ESMA GAAT NAAR MAROKKO!!

Shit hey! ik moet nog die halve sokjes halen! maar heb ik die wel nodig? het is toch veelste heet voor sokken in marokko? ja halen of niet??
weet je wat, laat maar lekker zitten,als jema ziet dat ik sokken heb gehaald krijg ik weer een preek van de week...en moet ik weer aan horen hoe dom ik ben...en dat ik niet kan schoonmaken...en dat samira het engeltje aan de overkant niet zo dom is als mij...bla bla bla..
neeee laat die sokkem maar helemaal zitten! samira...tss ik dom? ik doe havo en samira?jaa die is nog maar 2 jaar in nederland en kan alleen nog maar ja en nee en hoeviel koste zeggen...
maar ja ik dwaal nu echt af met me gedachten.
effe kijken....wax, 3 potten gel.....shampoo's......hehe ik ben eindelijk klaar ik heb alles!!! me koffer zit vol nieuwe kleding! en me andere vol met shampoo's gel make-up......een gehele overlevingspakket voor een vrouw!zoo..dat is ook gedaan!ik schuif me koffers onder me bed..daar hoef ik me geen zorgen meer over te maken..nu alleen nog maar zenuwachtig zijn.....dat ben ik eigenlijk al behoorlijk!en dat voor marokko?!?! alsof het een paradijs is ofzo..maar toch, ik voel me er thuis en ik wil de geur van nador weer ruiken!(alatif wat zeg ik nou??oftewel zelfmoord!)ik lach in mezelf awili ik lijk wel gek!trouwens heeft mina al haar .....ESMA JEMA ROEPT JE!!tfoe wat moet ik nou weer doen!de wasmachine is gestopt dus dat word cker kleren ophangen..ik kom eraan!!!!!!!!!!!
ik loop de trap af maar op een of andere manier bonst me hart steeds harder hey er is toch niks aan de hand....................
woujouw stel ik ben gepakt met iets dan is het reisje naar marokko voor mij afgelopen...........oke ik ben beneden....esma dochter van me....NEE HE IK WORD TOCH NIET UITGEHUWELIJKT!!!!!!!!!wil je voor mij naar de stad het is koopavond bel mina op jullie moeten voor mij spullen halen, morgen komen familie beslama zeggen dus ik kan niet meer naar de stad....TUURLIJK GA IK DENK IK BIJ MEZELF MAAR DAT ZEG IK NIET NATUURLIJK!anders denkt ze dat ik blij ben en als ik blij ben dan ga ik volgens mijn moeder naar een jongen ofzo!dus ik zeg maar....waga a jema ik ga wel maar ik heb echt geen zin jema!!!
ewa dochter van mij ga nou maar!nadat mijn moeder een hele waslijst met spullen die ik moet kopen heeft gestampt in mijn hoofd bel ik mina op of ze mee gaat, haar ouders zijn al naar marokko ze is alleen thuis dus die gaat cker mee!!! was ik haar maar...ze is alleen thuis en gaat alleen naar marokko .. mijn ouders laten dat nooit toe noooit!!!
effe mijn haren opsteken....spijkerbroek aan en ik ben klaar om te gaan!
TING DONG...mina is er!ik doe de deur open en zie mina staan...we omhelsen elkaar en ze zegt zoals altijd wili wili ik moet je veel vertellen heyyy!!!! ik zeg snel:vertel maar straks omdat ik uit me ooghoek zie dat me moeder ons zit afteluisteren!jema safi ik ga......waga esma maar vergeet niet die tafelkleed! nee mam....en die theepot!! nee mam.... en die zak pistache!!! nee mam.....en die snoep voor die kinderen die bij de deur komen in marokko als we aankomen NEE MAM EWA SAFI DE WINKELS GAAN ZO DICHT!terwijl het nog maar half 7 is...safi ga maar a esma maar vroeg thuis en je weet er zijn overal ogen!iedereen kan je zien!als ik word gebeld dat je iets heb gedaan mag je alvast je koffer gaan inpakken!!!!ik dacht bij mezelf hey dat komt mooi uit heb ik net gedaan...safi beslama a mama...hehe eindelijk nou vertel mina....je weet toch redouan!!! jaaaaa mina die weet ik...nou hij heeft me gebeld en hij wil afspreken moet ik gaan? moet je zelf weten mina...jezus ik doe dat soort dingen gelukkig niet denk ik bij mezelf..ik ben niet heilig maar ik heb geen behoefte aan een jongen a.k.a player!!!niet dat ik lelijk ben hoor!ik vind mezelf knapper dan mina..hahah gelukkig kan mina geen gedachten lezen!
nou mina kijk maar wat je wil als je wilt moet je gaan...ga je dan mee esma?hij neemt een vriend mee en ik moet een vriendin meenemen jij gaat wel mee he??NO WAYYYYYY echt niet!weet je nog de vorige keer mina? jij had die lekkerding en ik zat opgescheept met die MISTER ACNE HOOFD!!nee esma hij neemt een mooie vriend mee....MINA NEE IK WIL NIET LAAT ME MET RUST!
laat maar ik neem saloua wel mee!
saloua wajouw wajouw zei is lelijk hey!je gaat voor lul staan mina!
rot op man beter dan jou esma!
we kijken elkaar aan en liggen helemaal dubbel!
hehe ik heb eindelijk alle spullen gevonden die jema wou! en het is nog maar 8 uur...gaan we wat drinken dan stel ik voor..en ja hoor mina heeft weer een heel mooi idee'tje
MINA ZEGT:KOM WE GAAN NAAR DE RITS DAN?
de rits?!?! ben je gek geworden ofzo daar zitten allemaal marokkanen!!!
ja daarom beter toch!!!!!
nee wat beter!!!als we daar wat gaa drinken staat er morgen in de krant dat we daar een baco hebben gedronken en dat we gingen strippen en dat....
ja hou maar op esma we gaan wel weer naar mac donalds!
ik lach..nee we kunnen toch voor de verandering naar burgerking??haha...
nou esma ik moet zeggen dat 3 sisters wel oke is ...
wel oke?beter dan de rits wili wili!
mina en ik zaten aan onze warme chocomelk met slagroom totdat er 4 opvallende jongens binnekwamen..het viel me op dat mina gelijk recht ging zitten en haar gezakte wenkbrauwe oppeens pmhoog gingen en haar gezicht oppeens uitdrukte alsof ze heel spontaan was, ik moest daar van lachen..ik keek niet naar de jongens alhoewel ik af en toe wel deed alsof ik wat uit me tas moest pakken en snel een blik op ze wierp!!
1 jongen hadden witte replay truitje aan en een spijkerbroek een bruin tintje en stekeltjes, hij lachte....maar niet naar mij...naar de jongen tegeover hem....de rest waren ook allemaal mooi gekleed.
ESMA ik krijg geen adem meer kijk hoe lekker ze zijn!!!!
mina hou je bek!!!!! we staan voor lul als ze het horen!
damn za moet mij ook echt altijd voor lul zetten! ik ben echt niet zoals mina ...mina heeft schijt...terwijl ik eigenlijk mijn trots heb..
de jongen in de witte trui had super witte tanden!en dat viel op door zijn mooi getinte bruine huid.....marokkanen waren het cker!!
mina en ik praten wat en dronken onze chocomelk op.....maar gingen niet weg natuurlijk....ik gaf toe aan mezelf dat dit de eerste keer was dat ik me aangetrokken voelde tot een jongen.....maar ach het is toch een player!!!!!in de gedachten zat ik totdat de jongens opstonden en vertrokken....de jongen liep weg en hij keek me aan!!!!!!recht in mijn ogen...of verbeelde ik het me maar?nee toch....dat kan niet.....hij keek vast even wie we waren verder niks....de jongens waren weg....ik voelde me klote .. hoe kwam dat?ik zou hem waarschijnlijk nooit meer zien........ik kreeg een brok in mijn keel...wat is dit dacht ik! wat doe ik zielig!!!! morgen ga ik naar marokko em vergeet ik die player wel!!! die gedachten maakte me wel een beetje blij alhoewel ik diep in mezelf schreewde naar de jongen in die witte trui........ESMA VOOR DE DERDE KEER KOM WE GAAN! 
sorry sorry ik hoorde je niet!
ja logisch je zit cker met die jongen in je hoofd waarmee je net oogcontact had he!!!
had mina het ook gezien? dus het was waar? mischien keek hij me toch aan!!maar nee...ik moet hem vergeten........
we liepen het cafe'tje uit en kletsten verder over marokko en over wat we allemaal gaan meemaken dit jaar.......ik verwcht er veel van want ik ga 2 weken naar oujda en dat heerlijke saidia daar!!!
SORRY MEVROUW MAG IK UW WAT VRAGEN? ik draaide me om en tot mijn schrik zag ik.................................

nou als veel mensen reageren schrijf ik verder.......ik heb echt heel veel ideeen dus word echt super!!!!!!!!!
reageeer!!!!
liefs,ik

----------


## *magrib_girl*

salaam 


het is echt een super leuk verhaal allen je moet het wel afmaken heb weer reuse zin om het verder te lezen beslama

----------


## TunisiaGirl

nou maak de verhaal dan af

----------


## Is,

_Laat `t verhaal zitten, of zet `t op Yasmina..

Maar `tis lekker sterk._

----------


## Miss_Rwina

TYPEN TYPEN TYPEN enz........ maak het verhaal af man, t'is super lekker sterk zoals Is zegt  :stout:  LATERSSSS Ikram xxxxx....

----------


## mocro_turkie

HEY LIEVERD....ALLES GOED??
ECHT JE MOET ZEKER VERDER SCHRIJVEN HE!!!
EWA IK ZIE JE NOG WEL JA...CIOA....I LOVE YOU...XXXXJES YOU KNOW

----------


## mocro_turkie

I mean ciao!!!! straks denken jullie nog dat ik dom ben dat ik CIAO verkeerd HAD geschreven!!!!!1

----------


## rwina_zina

dag mensen!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry dat ik nu pas reageer maar me w8twoord deed het niet meer!!!!!!raar he? ik schrijf nu onder deze naam(niet veel verschil) maar ik zal zo snel mogelijk verder schrijven kusssssssss (zina_rwina) and thanks voor de reactie's!!!!!!! xxx

----------


## rwina_zina

vervolg verhaal:

ZIN IN MAROKKO!!

Een jongen met de prachtigste ogen kijkt me aan....me hard bonste...ik voelde hem tekeer gaan!o nee het is die jongen met die witte trui......het bleef stil...ik zij toen maar snel 'JA' om de stilte te verbreken.......
ehm meisje je hebt net je een tas laten liggen in dat cafe'tje,
shit dacht ik dat zijn de pistache van ma!!!! ik sta voor lul dacht ik!
maar jij was toch al weg uit het cafe'tje vroeg ik..
de jongen werd rood ...ehm jah klopt ik ging eerlijk gezegt terug om te kijken of je er nog was..maarree je was er niet meer toen zag ik deze tas en zocht je om hem terug te geven snap je?
ja het is weer zo een player ik wist het!!!!!!!!!shit hey heb ik weer hij is perfect!alleen is het een player waarom allah waarom kan ik nou niet de ware vinden!!! ik ben al 21 en ik wil trouwen.......en ik ....
hallo?meisje ben je er nog? je bent helemaal in dromen land!!
mina tikte me aan en fluisterde ga er voor sukkel!!!
maar ik ben niet dom, niet zo dom als mina in ieder geval!!!!
ik bedankte de jongen en liep door, ik zag dat mina daar nog stond en met de jonegn zat te kletsen.........zie je...hij kan mij niet krijgen dus gaat hij maar naar mina en zei is wel zo dom om daar in te trappen!
de hele weg naar huis zat ik in mezelf te schelden...hoe lullig kan een vriendin zijn hey!!!
maar toen dwaalde ik weer af naar marokko...........ik ga een toffe tijd krijgen daar......ik lachte in mezelf omdat ik zin had!!!! ik had helemaal een smile op me gezicht.....een vrouw die langs liep met haar hond keek me aan alsof ik gek was...maar dat boeide me niet.....

zucht.......eindelijk ben ik in me kamer.....het viel me op dat ik geen preek kreeg van me moeder...alles was goed...en had alles gehaald wat ze nodig had....
ik keek uit me raam en zag me vader en me oom de wagen volladen....maar zoals elk jaar moet er weer een hele berg bagage op het dak van de auto en dan ook nog een orangje ding erboven op! wat voorschut hey!!
gelukkig heb ik me eigen auto! ik ben trots op me wagentje........zal ik ook maar gaan beginnen met laden?
ja laat ik dat maar doen....
damn wat zijn me koffers zwaar zeg! ik loop naar beneden en zie oppeens al me nichtjes en neefjes door het huis rennen, ja hoor dat betekent dat ook me ooms en tantes er allemaal zijn! en die zijn er niet voor niks!!
nee! die komen slijmen of wij nog wat bagage kunnen meenemen voor ze!maar daar begin ik niet aan...ik kijk heel chagrijnig terwijl ik naar buiten loop..haha zodat niemand wat aan mij vraagt!
BEBE woelah niet te veel meenemen anders kunnen we in beni insar alles legen en er weer zelf in stoppen omdat zedenken dat we een of ander drugs mee hebben! me vader lacht....laad je auto nou maar in mijn dochter! ik hou van mijn vader...hij is anders dan de andere marokkaanse vaders...me vader heeft me nog nooit geslagen,en hij komt altijd voor me op!als ik de riem van ma krijg staat pa altijd voor me klaar..maar dat komt omdat hij trots op me is.....en dat geeft een super gevoel! tenslotte zijn je ouders het belangrijkste op de wereld zij hebben jou leven op aarde geschonken! en dat moet je niet vergeten!
ik heb nog 3 zusjes en een broertje maar toch ben ik me vaders's lievelingetje....omdat ik de oudste ben....en ook goed pas op me zusjes...ze zijn 18 16 en 15...nou geloof me dat zijn erge leeftijden...maar ze moeten iets verkeerds doen en dan gaan ze zien!!!
een keer een vriendje of wat dan ook dan zijn ze de klos!!
inmiddels heb ik me bagage gelost, ik heb alles netjes gezet en alles ziet er goed uit..
bij me vader daar in tegen kan je je voeten niet op de grond zetten! omdat me moeder weer tassen heeft gepropt van iedereeen!!!!
ik loop naar me kamer want eindelijk ben ik klaar..
ikzie dat er iemand in me kamer is......UIT MW KAMER roep ik...
me nichtjes zijn weer me sulletjes aan het slopem!
ik doe me deur dicht en lig op bed....ik zet me tv aan.......FRIENDS is begonnen denk ik ...maar me gedachten is ergens anders...hoe zou die jongen heten met die witte trui? wat zal hij voor opleiding doen??hoe oud zal hij zijn..gaat ie naar marokko waar komt ie vandaan uit marokko?
met deze gedachten val ik in slaap..........
ik schiet wakker!!!!! en zie dat de tv nog aan is ik doe me tv aan en ook als ik uit me raam kijk is er niemand meer te verkennen.....
ik loop naar beneden...jesus iedereen slaapt hoelaat zal het zijn??? MOOOOOI HET IS 4 UUR!!!! laat ik maar gauw gaan slapen!

volgende dag word ik gewekt door mina..............moet ik boos op haar zijn? of juist nie? moet ik haar juist ondervragen?
ze is me cker wel een verklaring schuldig!
hey mina.......hey es ben je boos?
nee lieg ik.........esma ik moet je veel vertellen(ja wanneer niet denk ik)
nouy vertel mina....ga je met die jongen afspreken????
nee roept ze!! hij wil jou esma!! wat hij wil mij! rot op man met hem!
nee esma woelah luister! 3 keer raden waar hij vandaag heen gaat..
nou..zeg ik ongeintereseert....
HIJ GAAT OOK NAAR MAROKKO!!!!!!!!!!!
oke nu schrik ik dus wel!wanneer gaat hij dan!! 
ja hij vertrekt ook vandaag....
maar hoe heet ie eigenlijk??
esma...hij heeft de mooiste naam op aarde.....hij heet..........


ik schrijf gauw verder maar ik ga nu ff eten ik heb honger!!
kussssss  :slik!:

----------


## mocro_turkie

jonge ben je nog steeds hier...kom nou naar mij

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ey schrijf die verhaal veder voordat ik gek wordt laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

AMIN....mooie naam he esma?zeg is eerlijk wat vind je er van???dringde mina aan......
ik deed alsof ik het 3 keer niks vond...maar ik heb me hele leven lang amin een mooie naam gevonden..het klinkt zo mooi!zo lief zo schattig zo.........PLAYERIG...ja zei ik tegen mezelf niet aan hem denken!
maar mina ging door met mij gek maken...
esma luister hij vroeg alles over je!!! hij zei dat hij dacht in het cafetje als ik dat meisje had zou ik alles voor haar doen!esma weet je wat dat betekent!!ja mina dat weet ik, dat betekent dat hij ervaren is in meiden versieren..esma doen niet zo eigenwijs!!!!!!!!!!!
ik moet je nog zo veel vertellen over hem...nee mina doe het me niet aan ik wil het niet horen echt niet..oke jij je zin es...zelf weten maar 1 ding moet je weten hij is een top gozer en hij is gelijk verliefd op je geworden en hij gaat naar marokko vandaag net als jou..mina dat is niet 1 ding wat je me vertelde maar 3!!zei ik sarcastisch..
essie luister zorg dat je hem onderweg tegenkomt!!!!by the way hij heeft een audi tt...dat je dat ff weet.....ja mina leuk genoeg nu!
ik stond op nam een douche kleedde me aan en ging naar beneden....mina zat met me moeder te kletsen.....en ik ging ff ontbijten..
ff denken wat moet ik vandaag nog allemaal doen....niks dacht ik bijmezelf! ik kan lekker ff naar de stad ofzo met mina!
MINAAAAAAAAA  :watte?:  kom is naar de keuken!
wat is er???wat is er gebeurt, ik lachte, niks gek ik wilde vragen of je mee ging wat drinken aangezien ik vandaag ga en ik jou een hele week niet kan zien!!!!!!!!woelah als je in marokko bent kom je gelijk naar mij he mina!!1 haha kom gekke es we gaan wat drinken.........  :stout:  

aangekomen in de stad gingen we een cafetje zoeken ..
hey es kom we gaan naar 3 sisters mischien komen we amin tegen!!!!!  :Wink:  
mina....hou je bek hou!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
minaaaaa hennes heeft een hele leuke broek!! ik moet die hebben voor onderweg!!!!oke kom dan!we liepen hennes binnen en ja hoor ik zag de broek die ik wou! ik haalde pakte em van de rek en ging em passen, ik was zo blij dat ik hem paste! is niet makkelijk hoor als je maatje 36 hebt en je gaat naar de hennes!! die maten daar zijn strange man!!!!!!!
we stonden als enige bij de kassa....dat is heel raar hoor, in hennes!
shit esma, boven hebben ze ook leuke dingen! mevrouw kan ik even naar boven gaan en deze broek hier laten???vroeg ik aan de mevrouw aan de kassa..tuurlijk andwoorde ze!
nou toen we boven aan waren gekomen zagen we het al..er was niet veel leuks daar...we namen de roltrap terug naar beneden..... ik liep naar de kassa en zei, er was niet echt veel boven, de vrouw glimlachte en ze had de broek al in een tas gedaan.....maar mevrouw ik heb nog niet betaald  :verrassing:  
de vrouw lachte een jongeman heeft deze broek voor uw betaald....
toen snapte ik er helemaal niks meeer van! welke jongeman!!!mina stapte op me voet,en zei in het marokkaans kom we gaan je hebt een gratis broek twv 89 euro erbij!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nee mina ik wil het weten!!!!!!!! mevrouw, welke man hoe zag hij eruit????????????
de vrouw van de kassa zei lachend het was een hele charmante mooie jongen met stekeltjes en een bruine tint een ook had ie een mooi figuur!
ik weet genoeg zei ik tegen de kassa mevrouw..
ik liep boos de winkel uit....wat is er esma??????waarom ben je boos..ik ben niet boos!!!!!zei ik chagrijnig!!! wat was er toch met me.....waarom reageerde ik toch zo......nee.....ik snapte het gewoon niet...waar heeft hij me gezien??? hoe weet hij dat ik de hennes in ging..ik was gewoon in de war......hele weg kreeg ik een preek van mina wat er met me was..en waarom ik zo was...ik schrok toen mina een brok in haar keel kreeg en me vast hoeld..ze zei esma..ik wil het beste voor je en ik heb die jongen gesproken ik weet dat die jongen goed is .. ik wou dat ik dat ooit mee zou maken om zo een iemand tegen te komen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mina kreeg tranen, ik omhelste haar mina....jij komt je ware tegen echt waar...geloof me!mina is heel belangrijk voor me en dat weet ze.....
mina keek me aan please esma ga er voor als het slecht afloopt dan is het mij schuld!!! en dan mag je me alles doen!
ik vertrouwde mina ze hield van mij en dat wist ik......oke mina... als ik hem tegenkom zal ik kijken wat ik kan doen......
mina was blij...en ik voelde me slecht.............
ik was thuis en de hele marokkaanse gemeenschap was bij mij thuis om ze3ma beslama te zeggen.... ik pakte me laatste spulletjes deed ze in de auto....en ging beslama zeggen....ik liep naar mina toe en we kregen allebei spontaan tranen......we omhelste elkaar! en we bleven maar huilen.......toen was het tijd om te vertrekken..........

we reden al...........ik reed achter me vader aan, en me oom en me tante reden ook met ons mee, ik had jennifer lopez op en zong mee....... if you had my love bla bla bla ......
ik was moe.....we reden al 6 uur achter elkaar door..ik was moe en ik dacht aan mina....meskina..ze gunt me het beste en ze klonk echt serieus ....ik hou van je mina zij ik zacht....
ik belde me zusje op die bij me vader in de auto zat en zij dat ze bij de eerste pompstation moesten stoppen...me zusje zou het zeggen....

SHITTTTTTTTTTT me vader is doorgereden!!!!!!!!!! 
en nu! ik raakte in paniek! me vader is doorgereden!!!! en nu ben ik de l u l!!!! ik kon nu niet weg gaan....het was donker...wat moest ik doen.....gelukkig was ik op een pompstation waar veel mensen waren, veel marokkanen.......ik ging parkeren het was echt bomvol!ik belde me zusje me vader en ik hadden om een bepaalde tijd afgesproken bij een bepaald pompstation...gelukkig dat is geregeld......
ik stond geparkeerd naast een hele mooie wagen.....ik was er helemaal verliefd op! er zat een jongen in die sliep.... ik keek wat voor auto het was...O NEE HET WAS EEN AUDI TT!!!! nee dat kan toch niet....nee dat kan niet waar zijn hij is vast niet de enige die die heeft!! ik ging snel naar het toillet en weer naar me auto.....ik zag een jongen met een pet op naast me auto staan....ik liep richting me auto....me hart bonste......nee asjeblieft laat hem dat niet zijn! ik kwam dichterbij en het was............  :stout:  


ciao wel reageren he!!!! dan ga ik door!!


doeiiiiiii kus ikke

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Willie willie af verhaal, van mij krijg je alvast en dikke pluim doe zo voort girlie een niet vergeten verder te schrijven want ik ben al nieuwgierig hoor  :verward:  
DIKKE kus xxxxxXXXXxxxxx Moi

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid ga zo door hij is vet goed!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

het was.......een onbekend maar toch een bekend gezicht....ik deed net of ik niet naar hem keek.hij stond stil en zag dat ik steeds dichterbij kwam..ik zag uit mijn ooghoeken dat de jongen een bal uit zijn auto haalde en een beetje zat te showen.........inmiddels was ik al bij me auto en stapte in...ik had honger.......maar geen zin om naar de achterbak te lopen..ik besloot maar een dutje te gaan doen,ik sliep half ...ik sliep heel licht en ik droomde...over mina en me vader....me vader was in marokko en ik kon er niet komen,het was geen leuke droom..er werd geroepen in mijn droom...mevrouw mevrouw ik hoorde geklop....IK SCHOOT WAKKER...er stond een jongen bij mijn raam die op het raam klopte en mevrouw riep, ik stapte me auto uit......zeg het eens zei ik, de jongen keek me aan en zei: we gaan nu eten en ik vroeg me af of je mee wilde eten ik keek op me horloge het was 3 uur s'nachts!!
nee dankje ik hoef niet.............DOE NIET ZO GEK en kom mee eten!anders heb ik je voor niks wakker gemaakt en dan zou ik me schuldig voelen!ik lachte...nou oke is goed...ik liep met hem mee....en tot mijn schrik zat er een jongen bij met een pet....shit dacht ik dat was die jongen van net...verder zag ik alleen jonge mensen zitten van ongeveer 20 t/m24 jaar.......ik ging erbij zitten en allemaal kwamen ze zich voorstellen,inclusief de jongen met die pet.....hai ik ben mo zei hij...hoi ik ben esma aangenaam...hij gaf me een hand....
een aardig meisje wat ook bij het groepje zat kwam naar me toe hey meid ik ben souad hoe is ie met je??
goed hoor, souad was een lief meisje en heel grappig....inmiddels hadden al 4 jongens zich voorgesteld exclusief mo...dus dat zijn 5 jongens en 1 meisje...wat moet 1 meisje nou met 5 jongens dacht ik bij mezelf, ik en souad konden heel goed met elkaar opschieten!
he esma wat zal je wel niet denken omdat ik met 5 jongens ben!!!!!!
nee hoor wat is er mis mee loog ik......souad lachte nee joh gek mo is me neef en rest zijn vrienden en buren in zowel marokko als nederland! kan je nagaan, ik ken ze al vanaf dat ik op me duim zoog!
zucht dacht ik....nu begrijp ik het........
hey es je raad nooit wat ons gebeurde...we zijn eigenlijk met nog een auto, en die zijn we kwijt geraakt onderweg!!!!! ik lag ik een deuk! souad dat is mij ook gebeurd! ik reed met me vader en me oom maar die ben ik ook kwijt geraakt!!!!
wat toevallig!!!!!!!! jah die in die andere auto zat de broer van mo en nog een paar vrienden,maar die blijven in almeria op ons wachten dus we pakken dezelde boot zei souad.....
me telefoon ging.....hallo?? het was me vader...hij vroeg of alles goed ging,ja bebe alles gaat goed, hey pap je kan ook wel in almeria op me wachten ik heb mensen gevonden waar ik mee kan rijden....me vader stemde toe........waga a jedi(oke mijn dochter)thala(pas op jezelf)
shit ik heb wel gezegd dat ik mensen heb gevonden om mee te rijden maar dat heb ik helemaal niet! mo kwam naar me toe..hey meid met wie rijd je nu dan als je je oom en pa kwijt bent..ik voelde me rood worden...ehmmmm met niemand zei ik en ik keek omlaag, met niemand!!!!!!!!!! tuurlijk wel je rijd met ons mee!!!!!!!
mo schreeuwde tegen iedereen HEEYYY ESMA RIJD MET ONS MEE!!!!!!!
souad rende naar me toe en ze omhelste me...meen je dat echt??echt waaar is dat waar esma....ik lachte en zei jah dat is waar.....
ze ging helemaal schreeuwen van enthousiasme...en ook de rest van de groep vond het super............

Een van de jongens zei  :melig2:  als we hier gaan blijven dan komen we er nooit he!!!!!! en wie weet waar amin nu wel niet is!!
AMIN!!!!! NEE DACHT IK DAT KAN NIET WAAR ZIJN!!!!!!TOCH NIET DIE AMIN?????????SHIT DACHT IK IK WERD HELEMAAL ROOD NU......
ehm souad .......ja esma wat is er...
hoe heet die jongen van de andere auto?
oh amin bedoel je........jah dat is de bestuurder en er zitten nog 3 andere jongens in die auto............ik lachte schijnheilig....amin is een hele mooie naam zei ik.........laat ik informatie over hem vangen dacht ik....
amin?hij heeft niet alleen een mooie naam!hij is de mooiste jongen op aarde vind ik!!! alleen jammer dat het me neef is(de broer van mo)!!!haha anders had ik hem wel gescoort!!
ehm kan je wat meer over hem vertellen souad?
tuurlijk meis!!! ff denken...hij is eerlijk lief en heeft een perfecte style qua kleding en muziek...en op het gebied van meisjes is hij anders dan de andere  :brozac:  als er iemand is die ik alle geluk van de wereld wens is hij het wel! 
O MY GOD dacht ik , hij is mijn ware.......amin is mijn ware en mina had gelijk!wat moet ik doen! en toen gaf ik iets toe aan mezelf wat ik eigenlijk nooit zou doen.....ik ben verliefd op hem....esma je bent verliefd...maar het gaf me een goed gevoel!
amin heeft 1 vriendin gehad ging souad door maar die heeft hem geflasht, sinds dien gaat hij met niemand.....maar gelukkig is hij op dit moment weer verliefd!!!!!eerste keer in eeuwen!!!!! hey wat toevallig ze heet ook esma haha lachte souad...ik hem hem niet zo gelukkig gezien in tijden!!maar ja esma als je amin ziet trek je dan niks aan als hij zoveel over dat meisje praat hij is echt verliefd op haar!!!! en hij praat over niks anders!! ik lachte,nee ik zal er niks van aantrekken  :tong uitsteken:  

souad zat haar haar te doen...........en haar tanden te poetsen...haar telefoon ging TRING TRING......
shit kan je even opnemen esma???
jah tuurlijk.............
hallo met esma.....
esma????hoorde ik aan de andere kant...
ja een meisje dat souad kent...zei ik.....ik hoorde souad schreeuwen NEEE EEN VRIENDIN VAN MIJ! ik lachte en herhaalde ... ik ben een vriendin van souad die mee rijd.......goh wat leuk hoe meer mensen hoe leuker....ik ben een neef van haar en ik ze kwijt geraaktt tijdens het rijden.....
het leek net of ik een hartstilstand kreeg...........ik stotterde......
nou esma...kan je even tegen souad zeggen dat ze door moeten rijden want wij zijn al in valencia!
oke zal ik zeggen....................
is goed,dankjewel esma......en trouwens mooie naam, zo heet mij toekomstigevrouw insalah ook...ik kreeg het helemaal warm toen hij dat zij...zou hij mij bedoelen??????????
ehm oke doei amin....
ik hing op ik voelde dat ik helemaal rood was geworden....
Souad we moesten doorrijden van amin.......souad glimlachte,jaja we rijden wel door!!!

souad.......hoe zit het eigenlijk met jou liefdesleven?????
nou....eerlijk gezegt ga ik dit jaar verloven.........WAT LEUK SCHREEUWDE IK!met wie????? ken je arif die jonge die naast mo zit?nou met hem..alleen niemand weet het nog....WAT LEUK SCHREEUWDE IK UIT!!! ik omhelste souad...ik was blij voor haar....en zij ook...want ze straalde het helemaal uit!
en esma je moet me beloven dat je ook komt!!!!!! jij bent mijn ere gast!!!tuurlijk kom ik!!!!!!!
(ik dacht kan ik amin in ieder geval weer zien)

ik had genoeg informatie gescoort.....
amin was de perfecte jongen komt uit amsterdam oost(ik uit west)
hij komt uit nador(ik ook)
hij is single (ik ook)
kortom hij is mijn ware ik weet het gewoon cker!het kan niet anders...!!
inmiddels waren we al aaan het rijden ik had weer mijn cd'tje op
ik dacht aan de mooie stem die amin had zo zacht zo lief........
maar stel hij bedoeld mij helemaal niet..en is hij niet verliefd op mij?dan zit ik met de gebakken peren!!!!!
nee..ik ga daar gewoon niet van uit!ik moet aan iets anders denken!!
damn wat ga ik aantrekken op souad's verloving?????????
wouw ik zie amin al in zijn mooie pak met een stropdas.....en hij vraagt of ik met hem wil dansen en dan..........TOET TOET....ik schrok me dood!!! dat was mo die me weer wij laten schrikken op de snelweg!!!
haha hij lag dubbel in zijn audi tt!!!!
zal amin ook zo een hebben?of is dat die van hem????me telefoon gaat het is...........

----------


## maroc_n

he 
vette verhaal ik zit er helemaal in in ik wacht op het vervolg
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
beslama naoual

----------


## Najeema

Meid jij hebt schrijftalent! Maak aub je verhaal zo vlug mogelijk af, ik kan haast niet w88! 
Smakkers Moi

----------


## snowhite

Hij is echt goed zeg jij hebt echt wel talent doe er iets mee en aub maak er een lang verhaal van dan is er tenminste een reden om op maroc.nl t e komen ik weet niet of je die verhaal kent van marocrocks once upon a time die heeft ook veel fans gekregen door haar verhaal en dat is ook een hele lange verhaal maar die is wel verzonnen ik wil wel weten of jou verhaal verzonnen is of niet!!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ey ik w8 op je vervolg laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  :puh:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Hey lieverd, alles goed?
Echt goeie verhaal lan, ga zo door!!!
Ik wil de rest ook weten hoor, wil je vertellen aan mij?hahahha nee man grapje ik lees wel

ik hou van je, hadi ciao!!!!!

----------


## maryam86

Echt een heel leuk verhaal, ga zo door.
Ik ben op het vervolg aan het wachten samen met nog veel anderen
zo te zien.
dikke x
maryam  :handbang:

----------


## Tangaria

HEY MEID,
TENEERSTE GA ZOOOOO DOOORRR!!!!
IK DACHT DAT IK KON SCHRIJVEN MAAR JIJ KAN ER OOK ECHT WEL WAT VAN!!!!!!! 


 :duim:  

LIEFS NAOUAL

----------


## rwina_zina

SUPER SUPER SUPER reactie's!!!!!!!!

woelah echt tof!!!!! heb ik talent??? haha ik hoop het!!!
want ik zou er cker wat mee willen doen dan!!
echt thanks allemaal voor jullie reactie's!
ja ik ken het verhaal once upon a time...ik lees het sinds dag 1!!!!!!
haha ze heeft echt talent!!!!! jah ik ga hier een vet verhaal van maken want ik heb een heeeeeeel veeeeeeeel fantasie!!!
hahahahah ennne dit verhaal is allemaal fake hoor!!!!! er zitten wel dingen in die ik heb meegemaakt of andere........

maar ik ga verder met het verhaal!!!!!
ik hoop dat jullie het verder zullen lezen!!!
ciaooooooooo kus ik  :tik:

----------


## rwina_zina

me tilifon gaat..het is een onbekend nummer.....tfoe ik haat dat zo erg!!!! je wet niet wie het is .....dus het kunnen mensen zijn doe ongelovelijk veel praten......en ik wil absoluut niet dat ik op dit moment tijdens het rijden in slaap val...dat is het laatste wat ik nodig heb!
me phone stopt met overgaan......
zucht......er zit me iets dwars........en ik probeer erachter te komen wat het is......ja ik weet het!!!!!!! ik zie amin straks en ik weet me god niet hoe hij zal reageren hij weet niet dat ik het ben.........shit stel hij word boos......nee joh dat zal hij toch niet??
SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT O NEE!!!!!! ik heb die broek aan die hij heeft gekocht ( denk ik), wat een voor schutting he!!!!!
nou gelukkig heb ik een hele grote TIP DE BRUIN tas bij me vol met kleren en dergelijke .....ik zal souad wel bellen zo en haar zeggen dat we moeten stoppen bij een pomp station voor almeria...zodat ik me ff kan opfrissen, wat zag amin in mij eigenlijk bedacht ik me zomaar...
ik ben niet lelijk.....ik krijg altijd comlimenten over mijn krullen...ik heb hele aparte krullen......en verder had ik een mooie figuurtje en een mooi gezichtje..... ja hoor wat heb ik kapsones lachte ik ..... 
nee maar ik ben een mooi meisje eigenlijk...ook op straat als ik de stad in liep bijvoorbeeld elke marokkaan had wel een versiertrucje klaar staan!
ja ik was wel tevreden over mezelf...........
ja met souad.........hey ik ben het esma kunnen we zo ff stoppen voor almeria?duhhhhh hoorde ik zouad zeggen haha ik zie er niet uit!!!
ik lachte en zag oppeens mo naast me rijden met souad ernaast......we stoppen zo zei zouad......ik hing op.......we zaten erg te klote op de weg....souad deed steeds haar raam open en zwaaide naar me en trok gekke bekken!! ik lachte me bijna dood!!!!!! het viel me op dat ik de auto van arif niet zag..........
oohw daar was hij al........hij had een mooie bmw......
souad en arif paste echt bij elkaar!!!!! ze waren allebei grappig en lief...
weer dwaalde ik af met me gedachte....die verloving...........
ik was zo verliefd op amin geworden dat het zelfs pijn deed als ik eraan dacht..ik voelde steken in mijn hart als ik aan hem dacht....zo mooi..zo lief.........stel hij zou mijn man worden hoe zou dat zijn........
oppeens dacht ik aan het gesprek met souad....hij is een keer geflasht door een meisje.........wat zal ze hem aan hebben gedaan? zou ze vreemd zijn gegaa?
dat zou ik nooit doen ik heb altijd al gevonden dat vreemdgaan niet kon....want als je van iemand houd ga je niet vreemd.......want dan hou je niet van die persoon.......als je vreemdgaat wil dat dus zeggen dat je tekort komt bij degene met wie je een relatie heb...en als je tekort komt dan beindig je de relatie toch??????????
ik vind ook dat sommige relatie's nergens op slaan.......sommige mensen hebben een relatie terwijl ze weten dat ze niet met die persoon verder zullen gaan..wat voor nut heeft het dan?????
sommige mensen denken dat ze de ware vinden door hem te zoeken....nou sorry hoor maar ik geloof dat het allemaal is voorbestemd of je hem zal ontmoeten...ik stop met denken doordatg me telefoon weer eens over gaat het is souad ....
we gaan stoppen nu oke lieverd? zegt ze...ja is goed souad....

wat een heerlijke parkeer plaats denk ik...allemaal marokkanen..en het is er echt gezellig!!!
jezus zit ik mte al deze mensen in de boot??? dat moet wel want al deze mensen zijn onderweg naar almeria.......
souad sleurt me mee naar de wc's.....het valt me op dat de wc's heel schoon zijn en er zijn grote wastafels waar je alles op kan zette ik pak me tas te voor schijn.....souad is druk met zichzelf te wassen en op te knappen....
ff kijken......ik pak een zeepje en begin met mezelf te wassen...ik ben schoon, dan maak ik me op en doe ik me haren in een hoge staart...het zit goed, wat zal ik aan doen.....ja ik weet het al......een witte linnen broek met daarboven een wit replay truitje.....dat truitje doet me denken aan amin...toen ik hem voor de eerste keer zag...zo mooi....
ik kijk in de grote spiegel en ik vind dat ik er echt heel goed uitzie......ik heb echt me best gedaan...want ik ga amin zo zien!!!!!
souad kijkt me aan...... damn!!!!!! ALS IK EEN JONEGN WAS HAD IK HET WEL GEWETEN zei ze....we lagen weer eens helemaal dubbel...
souad ik ga me auto ff opknappen....ja is goed schat andwoord ze....ik loop naar me auto...ik zie mo en arif en rest van de gang druk bezig zijn met eten maken......dan hoor ik oppeens geroep..ik draai me om ik zie een knappe marokkaanse jongen roepen naar een meisje...
HEY NAUAL, WIL JE EEN BEETJE OPSCHIETEN, WE GAAN ZO...
ik zie het meisje knikken en ze loopt weg..dan betrapt de jongen me dat ik hem aan zit te staren...ik word helemaal rood en draai me vlug weer om.....shit echt een esma actie he!!! o wat haat ik mezelf............
oppeens hoor ik hey meisje...weer draai ik me om ... het is die jongen....kut denk ik!!! ja? ik kijk hem vragend aan.....
de jongen krijgt een kleurtje en zegt....ehm nee ik wilde gewoon ff kletsen maar sorry dat ik je lastig val en hij loopt weg.....
een praatje kan geen kwaad zeg ik oppeens hadrop...........
hij kijkt me lachend aan gelukkig zegt ie.....
waar kom je vandaan vraag ik, ik kom uit amsterdam.....HEY WAT TOEVALLIG IK OOK lach ik........en marokkko????
ik kom uit nador.....nadat ik hem vertelde dat ik ook uit nador kwam konden we echt goed met elkaar opschieten...we praten over van ales en nog wat......we hadden veel gemeen merkte ik.....terwijl hij aan het vertellen was bestudeerde ik hem......hij was bruin en had opgeschoren krulletjess net als amin d8 ik.......hij was een gespierde jongen merkte ik........hij was zo mooi...
inmiddels wisten we bijna alles over elkaar...we lachte heel veel....we hadden dezelfde gevoel voor humor en dat was echt super...oppeens kwam het meisje dat hij riep tevoorschijn....
SHIT het zal toch niet ze vriendin zijn.............

----------


## maryam86

_Verder schrijven !!!

Liefs Maryam_

----------


## Najeema

Super verhaal! Hopelijk doe je snel verder!!!!
xxx moi  :petaf:

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lannnn echt vette verhaal....
ga zo door met je fantasie...hahaha en die mooie krullen vanjezelf!!!

I love you...xjes you know!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik w8 voor verwachting op je verhaal maar ik wilde graag weten of dit je echt is overkomen afz:nesrien  :melig2:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Zinake !!!!........ Wil je alstublieft verder schrijven.....
Want ik ben zo nieuwgierig  :verward:  
Te gek verhaal
Dikke KUS Moi

----------


## rwina_zina

gelukkig steekt ze haar hand uit en zegt ze enthousiast HEY IK BEN NAUAL EN JIJ??? ik ben esma zeg ik.....ik zie uit mijn ooghoeken dat de jongen naar me zat te kijken..shit hoe heet ook al weer dacht ik ...ojaaa hij heet samier.....gelukkig dat ik het nog weet....ik maakte kennis met naual en ze was een lief spontaan meisje.....nadat naual in de auto van samier was gestapt vroeg ik hem of dat ze zusje was...ja knikte hij...
esmaaaaa kom je hoorde ik mo en arif roepen......ik keek samier aan en zei ik moet gaan.....diep in mijn hart voelde ik dat ik het jammer vond....samier keek vrolijk...hey meid ik zie je toch in de boot weer!!!
dat maakte me wel gelukkig....ja lachte ik...tot over een paar uur dan maar! hij gaf me een hand....maar niet zomaar een hand hij kneep er in en hij zei zachtjes.....esma..je bent mooi en lief....ik voelde dat ik net zo rood was als een tomaat...ik voelde het gewoon.....
ehmm ehhh jij bent ook mooi en lief hoor zei ik met me stoplicht hoofd!
ik liep naar de auto..en merkte gauw dat arif en souad ontbraken...ik lachte in mezelf.......omdat ik wist dat ze bij elkaar waren.....BOEEE ik schrok me dood mo!! moest je me nou laten schrikken!!!
mo lach op de grond van het lachen.......hey essie die jongen waarmee je net aan het praten was komt ook uit damsco he?hij is echt een hele goeie jongen en hij gaf me een dikke vette knipoog, ik lachte maar ik d8 aan amin en zei maar snel tegen mo: ja hij woont bij mij in de buurt dus ik ken hem.....OOH zei mo.......ik dacht al je bent toch al mijn vriendinnetje zei mo lachend....ik wist dat hij het niet meende...
brahim, yassin en omar...dat waren de andere 3 jongens die met ons meereden...die sliepen ALTIJD!!! toen ik ze allemaal leerde kennen waren mo en arif de gekste en de andere 3 waren de hele weg niks anders aan het doen dan slapen! maar daar kwam verandering in.....de drie musketiers zijn ook een keer wakker!!!! zei mo lachend.....
brahim yassin en omar moesten ook lachen....ik had nog niet zoveel met ze gepraat dus vond dat ik dat wel mocht doen, ik ging bij ze zitten en gelijk begonnen ze met praten....ze wilden alles van me weten...en ze waren zo grappig!!!!! hey esma ben je niet moe van al dat rijden..zei yassin......ik wil wel rijden dan kan jij ff uitrusten tot aan de boot, nee joh gek dat hoeft niet...het zijn toch maar een paar uur zei ik...
HAHAHAH ja yassin ik weet wat jij van plan bent...jij wil die zielige uurtjes rijden zodat jij ook kan zeggen dat je hebt gereden yek???hou je bek omar lachte hij....we lachen alle 3 weer helemaal dubbel.....

me telefoon ging weer, hallo? hey es met je vader....hallo bebe alles goed? ja mijn dochter, alles is goed..met jou ook hoop ik? ja pap alles is perfect.....
wat is er bebe waarom bel je.....esma luister wij zijn al bij de boot en we hebben ticket voor de boot kunnen krijgen.....maar die boot vertrekt nu.....is het oke dat wij die boor pakken want de andere boot die hierna komt schijnt heel druk te worden...en je moeder zei...
ik onderbreek me vader...tuurlijk bebe neem die boor maar het is al goed....(diep in mezelf was ik blij! ik had 6 uurtjes de tijd om bij amin te zijn...of samier dacht ik.....) oke mijn dochter we zien je in marokko we wachten op je ....weer onderbreek ik me vader...nee bebe je kan naar huis gaan de mensen met wie ik mee rij wonen dicht bij ons in nador dus ik red het wel...oke safi beslama esma...pas op jezelf je bent een grote meid,......waga a bebe beslama.........
YESSSSS ik kon wel een gat in de lucht springen! brahim kwam naar me toe is alles oke.....JAA zei ik met een big smile....me pa pakt de boot die nu vertrekt dus jullie zitten nog langer met mij opgescheept..
WAT LEUK!!!!! riepen ze allemaal in koor! inmiddels waren arif en souad ookal weer bij de partij.....en ook zij waren dol enthousiast...
esma?mag ik asjeblieft rijden smeekte yassin weer......oke oke is goed........hij ook weer blij....

ben je hyperactief ofzo zei ik tegen yassin terwijl hij tijdens het reden keihard mee aan het zingen was met sean paul........
yassin lachte ....... we hadden over van alles en nog wat gepraat en hij was echt een super schatje! toen besloot ik maar een oogje dicht te doen...ik was moe......yassin zei tegen me dat ik ff moest slapen, dat zal je goed doen zei hij.....ik vertrouwde hem,.......hij had al drie jaar ze rijbewijs dus er kon hem niks gebeuren.....
wat zal amin nu doen dacht ik........en samier...........met die gedachte viel ik in slaap...diepe slaap......sssssttt ze slaapt hoorde ik oppeens ik schoot wakker........ ik zag yassin de auto uitstappen....we warenm in almeria.......ik was zo blij ..allemaal marokkanen...allemaal landgenoten.......
ik kreeg de schrik van me leven....ik zag oppeens 2 van de jongens die ik in het cafe ook zag....zei waren bij amin d8 ik........ik raakte in paniek......souad omhelste de jongens...ik stapte de auto onopvallens uit..en liep naar de wc's eenmaal aangekomen bij de wc's deed ik mijn haar goed en werkte ik mijn make up bij.....me hart kon er elk moment uitvallen....ik was zo nerveus.......ik liep de wc's uit en botste tegen iemand aan ik liet daardoor mijn mascara en oogpotlood en lipgloss vallen....kan je niet uitkijken ofzo snauwde ik.......sorry zei de stem....o nee het was amin ik hoorde het het was zijn stem...ik wilde omdraaien en weglopen want hij herkende me niet....maar ik was te laat....hij raapte me mascara enzo op en gaf het aan me maar toch bleef ik naar de grond kijken.....toen deed ik iets wat heeeeeel dom was...ik keek hem recht in zijn ogen aan....ik zag aan hem dat hij een hartaanval kreeg.....hij stotterde...ehmm ehh emmm ehh......wat doe jij hier zei hij......ik andwoorde: nou mischien ga ik op vakantie naar marokko maar ik weet niet sarcastisch...hij lachte maar ik zag aan hem dat hij echt in een hele grote schock was......bennn jij die esma die met me broertje mee rijd en met souad...
ja dat ben ik........had je dat niet kunnen zeggen toen ik je sprak aan de telefoon?sorry ik was een beetje in de war zei ik.......
nee nee zei hij je hoeft je niet te veronschuldige......
amin ik ga naar de auto ik zie je zo wel.....ik liep weg en hij liep naar de wc.......hij zag er zo mooi uit dacht ik zo mooi zo lief zo schattig......

aangekomen bij de auto deed ik heel gewoontjes alsof er niks aan de hand was...maar de jongens die ook bij het cafe waren hadden me al gezien en het hele verhaal aan souad en de jongens verteld....ik voelde me rood worden.......ik gaf de jongens die bij amin in de auto zaten een hand.......ze keken me lachend en lief aan......tarik, zackaria en said...zo heette de ander jongens.....ik moest zo ongelovelijk veel namen onthouden dacht ik....want ze zijn echt met ze vele ......amin...mo....arif.....souad....yassin..omar. ..brahim...zackaria...tarik en said.....jesus echt veel....amin was inmiddels terug ik kreeg letterlijk steeds een hartverzaking als ik naar hem keek......we zaten tegen over elkaar en in het midden zat al het eten......souad zat naast me en fluisterde in mijn oor.....je bent het gelukkigste meisje op de wereld binnekort......ik lachte....amin betrapte mij een paar keer dat ik naar hem keek..maar ook andersom....en ja hoor esma moet weer een blunder maken...net toen ik een plakje kas wilde pakken wilde hij dat ook doen...hij raakte me hand aan en trok em heel gauw weg..sorry zei hij...ik keek hem aan en lachte naat hem.......hij trok ze hand weg net alsof je een slak aan raakt bij die dingen op zijn hoofd...die trekken dan ook heel snel weg.......want een fantasie dacht ik .......
nadat we alles hadden opgeruimt gingen we paspoorte laten checken en een formulier ophalen die je moet invullen ......... nadat we dat hadden gedaan gingen we in de auto zitten ricting de boot rijden.....yassin zat bij mij in de auto.....wouw yassin en omar en brahim hebben allemaal hun eigen auto in marokko...ze hebben de vetste wagens ooit...maar ze zijn lui en hadden geen zin om te rijden dus hadden ze in de winter de auto naar marokko gebracht en gingen ze met de vliegtuig terug.....
ik luisterde naar het verhaal van yassin maar me gedachte zat bij amin...hij had een baby blauwe D&G truitje aan met een diesel broek....en baby blauwe prada schoentjes hij kon zich zo goed kleden!
wat lult die vent!!! hoor ik yassin zeggen....we reden met de auto de boot in en een man zat inhet spaans te lullen dat we links moesten parkeren achter de AUDI TT die was van amin want ik zag hem uitstappen....ik heb het mooiste plekje in de boot dacht ik......
we stapte uit....ik hoorde souad en mo aan de andere kant zingen en lachen die twee waren super.....hebben we alles wat we nodig hebben uit de auto vroeg yassin me...ja ik heb alles, amin heb jij ook alles vroeg ik hem...ik kon mezlef wel schieten hoe durfte ik tegen hem te praten!!! amin knikte ja schoonheid ik heb alles zei hij verlegen...we liepen de trap op en vonden een heel mooi plekje in de boot...er was een dansvloer merkte ik op en er was een grote bank met een tafel in het midden we konden allemaal uitgebreid liggen zo lang was die bank....arif ga je mee naar het dek ff frisse lucht happen vroeg souad aan hem....ja is goed zei arif onopvallend....niemand keek naar hun of had een vermoede.....ik lag op de bank en yassin kwam naast me liggen ik zag een jaloerse blik in amin's ogen......ik en yassin dolde wat en ik besloot een dutje te doen.......ik ga ff kijken wat voor chickies er rondlopen zei yassin....omar en en brahim gingen mee......de ander drie jongens sliepen en amin zat naast mij we praten wat en hij vertelde me over zijn leven en ik over de mijne...voordat ik het wist viel ik in slaap....ik werd wakker met me hoofd op amin's knieeen.......ik deed net of ik nog sliep...shit dacht ik en nu.....wat meot ik doen!!!! hoe ben ik in godsnaam op zijn knieeen beland!!!ik besloot maar om op te staan..ik rekte me uit en zag gelukkig dat amin sliepik pakte een kussen en schoof die onder zijn mooie hoofd.....hij werd wakker....en pakte me hand voordat ik het wist........

----------


## TunisiaGirl

zozo maak die verhaal af a.u.b  :duizelig:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Willie bangelijk verhaal..........Ik zal je wel willen dreigen (zoals, bijvoorbeeld) "ALS JE NIET MAAKT OM NU HET VERVOLG EROP TE ZETEN DAN......  :knife_head:  

Just kidding.....Maar het is een te gek verhaal.....
Ik ben zo nieuwgierig dat zelfs mijn  :maf3:  (ogen) eruit willen vallen uit het nieuwgierigheid (hihihihi) 
moehim haast je om het vervolg erop te zetten, want ik kan het niet meer langer volhouden
Dikke KUS Moi

----------


## maryam86

super!!!
wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
hahah
dikke x
maryam

----------


## rwina_zina

voordat ik het wist voelde ik zijn lippen op de mijne......
ik schrok daarvan en trok me terug......
sorry esma...sorry..ik had dat nooit moeten doen het spijt me zo......
ik keek amin aan en gaf hem een kus....maakt niet uit.....
hij werd rood........ehmm zullen we eventjes een rondje maken vroeg hij
ja is goed.......amin kan je me mischien vertellen over je ex?alleen als je dat wilt hoor..
amin keek oppeens heel verdrietig.....laat maar zij ik toen snel...
nee nee ik vertel het je wel.......we hadden elkaar onmoet op een marokkaanse feest...en sinds die dag waren we onafscheidelijk...
we deden alles samen, totdat zei naar marokko ging...ze woont in middar..ik zou later naar marokkko gaan vanwege mijn werk...dus aangekomen in marokko hoorde ik maar niks van haar pas toen ik terug in nederland was belde ze me huilend op dat ze uitgehuwelijkt was..ik vond dat zo erg dat ik niet meer wilde leven ik wilde letterlijk alles voor dat meisje opgeven.....ik zou tegen haar dat alles goed zou komen.....ze zou trouwen met iemand uit marokko een boer zij ze....
haar man was al in nederland alleen het feest moest nog plaats vinden..
ik besloot een praatje met haar man te maken dat leek me de beste oplossing...ik vond het raar dat zij dat niet wou...maar ik deed het toch....na lang zoeken en vragen wist ik eindelijk waar haar man vaak zat...in de moskee....toen ik daar aan kwam wist ik gelijk wie het was omdat ik een foto had gezien van hem.......ik liep naar hem toe en zei in het marokkaans kan ik even met je praten?toen kreeg ik de schrik van me leven...de jongen die zogenaamd uit marokko kwam sprak perfect nederlands......ik kon me oren niet geloven...."ja hajar (zo heet de ex van amin)en ik gaan trouwen ik heb haar ontmoet in marokko en we waren meteen verliefd op elkaar...zei wilde gelijk gaan trouwen..alhoewel ik daar nog niet aan toe was zei de jongen...ik bedankte de jongen....bidden mee met maghrab en ging naar huis..
ik heb haar toen gebeld en flink de waarheid gezegt...het enige wat zei deed was huilen huilen huilen sinds toen heb ik geen contact meer met haar gehad.....ik had nog wel gehoort dat ze vreemd was gegaan en dat de jongen die ik in de moskee sprak niet meer met haar wilde trouwen maar dat kunnen ook gewoon geruchten zijn.....
ik keek naar amin...ik voelde dat hij pijn had....het liefste zou ik hem willen omhelsen en hem troosten maar ik kon het niet...
maar oppeens verscheen er een gote glimlach op amin's gezicht...maar ik ben nu weer gelukkig hoor esma....ik ben nog nooit zo verliefd geweest als nu..echt niet........hij keek me in me ogen aan en zei.....esma...doe me asjeblieft nooit pijn...nooit...
ik vond dat zo zielig voor hem.....
toen besloot ik hem te omhelse en ik fluisterde ik zal je nooit opzettelijk pijn doen nooit....we gingen weer naar binnen we zagen de rest van de crew lol maken iedereen was er weer en maakte lol.......amin was moe en ging een uurtje slapen.....
ik wilde nog meer van de boot zien in mijn eentje..dus ik kon net weg komen.....ik stond op het dek naar de mooie blauwe zee te kijken...totdat iemand naast me kwam staan...ik keek en het was SAMIER!! helemaal vergeten!!!! we keken elkaar aan en omhelste elkaar!! hahahah leef jij ook nog zei ik sarcastich..
ja ik leef nog zei hij lachend...we praten wat totdat ik plotseling vroeg of hij een vriendin had......"nee ik heb geen vriendin, maar ik ben wel van plan om te trouwen dit jaar.....ik hoop dat ik het juiste meisje tegen kom in marokko...en jij? heb jij een vriend?
ik vertelde hem het hele verhaal over amin en hij keek me maar lachend aan...ik ben blij voor je meid echt waar zei hij nadat ik me verhaal had afgerond........toen werd hij een beetje rood en ik zag dat hij mij iets wilde vragen.....ik keek hem vragend aan.....
ehm ik dacht mag ik mischien je nummer mischien kunnen we in marokko wat gaan doen ofzo...gewoon just for fun.....niks anders...
ja tuurlijk mag je die!!!!!!! we wisselde nummers uit en ik ging weer naar binnen......we gaven elkaar nog een BIG HUG voordat we weg gingen...ik bel je had hij gezegd....hij was zo mooi en lief.....
toen ik aankwam bij de gekke marokkanen groep zag ik dat souad en arif zaten te dollen met elkaar.....mo zat met yassin omar en brahim te praten, de rest zat een beetje te eten......ik zag dat amin er niet zat.... 
waar is amin vroeg ik aan mo.....hij komt zo andwoorde mo ik ging maar ff liggen...ik viel in slaap............................................. .........
esma...esma...esmaa......we zijn er zo wakker worden......ik werd wakker en zag dat amin me wakker zat te schudden...hey lieverd...we gaan over een uur uitstappen dus ik dacht moet je je niet aankleden of wat dan ook? ja dankje amin dat moet ik nog ja....
ik liep naar de wc's en pakte me tas...ik had een douche genomen me haar en make up gedaan..ik moest me alleen nog aankleden..wat zal ik toch aandoen.......ik besloot me miss sixty lichte spijkerbroek aan te doen doe onder wijd loopt.....en een lief schattig roze truitje aan te doen...me haar deed ik los...een hele bos krullen viel over me gezicht......ik had me een beetje aan de roze kant opgemaakt.....
ik liep weer naar amin, ze mond viel open van verbazing...wat ben je mooi esma..ik meen het........
ey lekkerding zei yassin schreeuwend........ik heb op de hele boot gezocht maar geen een meisje is mooier dan jou de ander knikte allemaal......tot mijn schrik zag ik dat samier oppeens aan de andere kant van het bootgedeelte zat...met vrienden..en naual zat druk met vriendinnen te praten......samier was echt mooi......ik stelde de vraag wie is er mooier? aan mezlef...amin of samier
allebei...ze zijn allbei mooi......ik zag samier kijken naar me maar gelukkig draaide hij zich steeds om als amin keek....amin had niks door..en ik vond het lief dat samier deed alsof hij me niet kon...ik bleef steeds naar samier kijken en oppeens gaf samier mij een vette knipoog.....ze vrienden zaten met hem te praten maar hij lette alleen op mij.........ik werd rood en keek omlaag.....ik ga me even opfrissen zei amin...hij gaf me een kus op me wang en vertrok......toen hij terug kwam rolde me ogen zowat uit mijn oogkassen.......hij had ze haar gedaan en het zat een beetje in een dragon bal z maniertje , echt leukkkk hij had een rood truitje aan en een lichte spijkerbroek en rode puma's.....je ziet er oogverblindend uit zei ik hem in zijn oor...nee jiij bent oogverblindend zei hij snel.....

we zaten alweer in de auto en we waren net uit de boot vertrokken..gelukkig werd geen een van ons aangehouden zodat we onze spullen moesten legen...daar wasd ik blij om...
we waren bijna in nador we stopten om elkaar gedag te zeggen.....ik omhelste iedereen en kwam toen aan bij souad....ik moest bijna huilen.......hey esma zij souad we gaan morgen naar het strand ga je mee?? toen was ik weer vrolijk! tuurlijk ga ik mee!!!!
ik zag een smile op amin's gezicht.....toen kwam ik bij amin.....amin omhelste me en gaf me een lange kus op mijn mond....tot morgen lieverd ik ga je missen...echt waar.....
we stapten de auto's weer in ...aangekomen in nador zag ik nog steeds amin achter me rijden......ik was al bijna in me straat en ja hoor amin reed nog achter me .......toen ik stopte(ik was bij me huis)zag ik amin doorrijden en aan het eind van de traat zag ik ze allemaal stoppen...daar woonden ze ....
we lachen allemaal dubbel we woonde zo dicht bij elkaar!!!!
we schreeuwen naar elkaar... TOT MORGEN!!!

----------


## Najeema

Je bent goed bezig! Ik heb genoten van elk woord!
hopelijk ga je snel verder, ik kan haast ni wachten!!!
XxXxXx Moi  :knipoog:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

zo fantatiese verhaal ik moest echt lachen dat jullie afscheid nemden een toen kwam esma erachter dat ze dichtbij elkaar woonden hahahahahahaha  :giechel:

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lieverd.....echt...ik meen het...HET IS EEN VET GOEIE VERHAAL!!!!!
Ik weet alles over je, maar ik wist echt niet dat je schrijftalent had....hahaha!!! W8 maar na school ga jij boeken schrijven oke?!!!!

ciao..i love you so much!!!!!!!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor, het is een overheerlijk goed verhaal zoals ik al zei het is een bangelijke verhaal  :duim:  echt super, doe zo voort meid
Dikke KUS Moi....

----------


## rwina_zina

haha echt tof dat jullie het leuk vinden!!!!dat is ook de reden dat ik door blijf schrijven!!!!!maar ik ga maar gauw verder!!! kusjes aan iedereen
(BIG KISS FOR MY SISTAH MARYAM86)  :jeweetog:

----------


## rwina_zina

Ik lag lekker in bed...eindelijk.....ik had een warm ontvangst gekregen...en er werd veel gelachen, verteld, gegeten...
ik realisseerde me wel dat ik mijn familie echt had gemist.....
het viel me op toen ik aan kwam dat mijn moeder me omhelste en een traantje over haar wang zag rollen.......dat vond ik lief....
ik dacht aan amin...hij woont gewoon aan het eind van me straat....
en het is me nooit opgevallen.....ja vroeger interreseerde het me niet.....
maar nu hou ik van hem... O MY GOD ik hou gewoon van hem....
met deze gedachte viel ik in slaap...
TRING TRING me telefoon ging al vroeg in de ochtend.......
ja hallo?zei ik met een slaperige stem....
hey schatje!!!!! het was souad ik hoorde dat gelijk....ga je nog mee naar het strand??ja tuurlijk ga ik mee souad wat denk jij nou!!
hey esma kij is uit je raam..ik keek uit me raam naar het einde van de straat en ik zag souad uit haar raam zwaaien....."nou zo ver wonen we van elkaar zei ze" nou weet je wat esma ik kom je om 10 uur ophalen..oke? ja is goed zei ik....en gaat amin eigenlijk ook mee?
hahaha ja esma iedereen gaat mee...en amin ook!!
oke dan....nou we halen je wel op zo goed? ja is goed hoor!
voor de eerste keer in mijn leven heb ik mijn moeder over alles verteld...ik had haar echt over alles verteld...behalve amin natuurlijk....maar ze weet wel dat de hele groep naast ons woont ..en me moeder kent die hele familie van ze, dus ze vind het prima dat ik met ze optrek.....ik hoorde me moeder nog tegen me vader zeggen...als me dochter nou met een van die lieve jongens trouwt dan was ik pas gerust...nou mam ik zal je geruststellen wees daar maar cker van...
shit shit shit......ik moet me tas inpakken en alles klaarzetten...ik nam eerst een douche en zorgde dat me benen weer glad waren....ik heb een mooie bruine huid en een mooi figuurtje dus ik hoef me niet onzeker te voelen.....ff denken ik neem me vel roza bikini mee..en me vel roze handdoek....dat is wel leuk...geld....creme......shampoo...
ja ik heb alles.....het was nog maar kwart over 9 dus ze zouden pas over drie kwartier komen.....me moeder is zo anders in marokko...ze is hier gelukkig en in nederland niet...maar dan heb ik zoiets van waarom ben je dan hierheen gekomen...en daar andwoord me moeder altijd op: voor jullie, voor jullie ben ik hierheen gekomen! zodat jullie een goede toekomst zullen krijgen....ik was altijd blij als ze dat zei...
ik heb honger dacht ik...me moeder had altijd zoveel eten mee uit nederland dat we gewoon een eigen dekamarkt in huis hadden...
ik nam een slaatje en brood en dronk vifit...daar ben ik gek op.....vifit met perzik smaak...HEERLIJK!
me vader was er niet....de was de stad in en me zusjes waren weg..waarheen weet ik niet..maar ikram het zusje dat na mij komt is naar haar beste vriendin maryam....dat is een schat van een meid...ze komt ook uit nederland en ze heeft een hele mooie broer.....dat verklaart al een hele hoop waarom mijn zusje daar altijd is...
ESMAAAAA ESMAAAAA ESMAAAAAA......ik schrok me dood...wat is er????ik zag ikram en maryam ...ze zagen eruit alsof ze een spook hadden gezien...wat is zei ik......heb je die jongens gezien aan het eind van de straat????????????????? hoezo zei ik schijnheilig.....
WEET JE HOE LEKKER!!!zeiden maryam en ikram tegelijk.....
hahah ik lachte...ik ben met ze meegereden en ik ga vandaag met ze mee naar het strand.....leuk he? ze keken me ongeloofwaardig aan....
je liegt esma..in je dromen!!
nee echt woelah......WOOOOOOOOOW JE BENT HET GELUKKKIGSTE MEISJE TER WERELD!zei maryam...
ik dacht oppeens aan souad die dat ook zei......
willen jullie mee?vroeg ik aan ze...maryam stemde gelijk toe...maar ikram zei dat ze plannen had jammer genoeg....
ik wist wel wat voor plannen cker naar een jongen ofzo!!!
maar ik liet haar het is tenslotte haar vakantie die ga ik niet voor haar verpesten....maryam ging wel mee.....ze was snel naar huis huis gegaan om haar spulletjes te pakken.........
maryam zat bij mij in de auto en we reden richting het strand...de anderre reden voor mij.....ook yassin, brahim en omar met hun vette wagens!! we waren intotaal met 6 auto's inclusief mij....maryam beankte me de hele reis....dat ze mee mocht....
maryam is een mooi 19 jarig meisje met blond style haar en groene ogen ze gaat al zo lang met ikwam om..en ik heb heel vaak het vermoede gehad dat ikram wat met haar broer had maar ik heb er niks van gezegt omdat ik weet dat hij een goeie jongen is en haar geen pijn zal doen..maryam zat zich op te maken in de auto....
net voordat we vertrokken had maryam zich voorgesteld....ze vonden haar gelijk te gek..en ik zag dat er een soort van oogcontact was tussen haar en yassin...ik zou het wel tof vinden als die twee wat hadden..ze staan leuk bij elkaar en qua innerlijk hebben ze veel gemeen..

nee amin!!!! nee niet doen!!!!! amin please niet doen!!!!!!!!
PLONS! ja hoor amin moet mij weer het water in gooien het was zo koudddddddd..........WACHT MAAR AMIN! hij gooit mij het water in en zelf gaat ie er vandoor!!!! ik rende op hem af, ik heb nog nooit zo hard gerend......de andere lachen in een deuk....souad en maryam zaten met elkaar te kletsen...ze kenden dezelfde mensen uit a'dam dus die zaten te roddelen over iedereen....al snel zag ik dat yassin zich ermee ging bemoeien en al snel nam hij het gesprek over dat souad en maryam voerde....ze konden blijkbaar echt goed met elkaar opschieten......
amin en ik gingen een beetje van de groep af zitten met ze tweeen....
hij zei dat hij mij iets wou vragen...
HEY ESMA luister: we gaan volgende week met ze alle naar oujda en dus ook naar saidia...we hebben daar een huisje gehuurd en ik wou vragen of je mee kon gaan...maar als je niet gaat dan ga ik ook niet..
kut dacht ik...ik zou zoziezo al daarheen gaan.....maar zouden ze me laten met deze hele groep? ik zei snel tegen amin....ik zal het aan me ouders vragen en dan laat ik het je weten maar ik hooooooooooop het wel...amin keek me aan..ik hoop het ook esma en dat meen ik uit de grond van me hart..
het was verder een super dag we hadden veel lol gemaakt...we besloten nog naar een cafe'tje te gaan om wat te eten en drinken en wat na te praten......tarik kwam naast me zitten....
nou meid hoe is het met jou? perfect hoor met jou ook...
ja lekker andwoorde tarik..en hoe is het me de liefde zij hij oppeens ..
ook goed andwoorde ik.......
dus je gaat met amin??ik knkte....
esma..ik moet je wat vertellen.............
me hart sloeg op tilt ...wat zou hij mij toch willen vertellen.........

----------


## TunisiaGirl

zoooooooooo je bent gemeen hoor maak die verhaal snel af ik smeek je

----------


## arhaz

maak hem af!!! anders word ik gek

----------


## moonwalker

Hoi rwina_zina,

Ik ben sprakeloos! Je hebt echt talent meid. Het verhaal steekt goed in elkaar en je let ook op de details. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik er zelf bij ben. Je kunt de lezer goed betrekken bij het verhaal, iets wat maar heel weinig mensen kunnen. 

Ook houd je het grappig en serieus op een heel leuke manier. Mijn complimenten.

Ga zo maar door en Inshallah zal ik een keertje een boek met jou naam erop mogen kopen.

Groetjes,

Moonwalker

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam moonwalker,

AAAAAAH!!! wat super dat je reageert!!!!!
ik voel me echt vereerd!!! ik vind het echt leukkkk dat je me verhaal wat vind....

ojaa by the way.......als ik ooit een boek mag gaan schrijven (insallah)
dan ben jij de eerste persoon die het mag lezen natuurlijk!!!

hoop dat je me verhaal door zult lezen....

mohim thala ( ik moet weer gauw verder met me verhaal!!)

KeEp iT CoOl, PeAcE OuT.....

liefs, 
rwina_zina

----------


## rwina_zina

hij keek me diep in mijn ogen aan.......esma ik....wat is er tarik vertel dan! 
oke....esma ... sinds ik je zag in het cafe ben ik gewoon smoorverliefd op je geworden...en ik weet dat je met amin gaat maar ik heb het gevoel dat wij bij elkaar horen wij zijn voor elkaar gemaakt esma ik voel het!!!!!
ik werd rood en wist niet wat ik moest denken of zeggen.......
nee tarik hou op met die onzin....amin is je beste vriend dat kan je hem niet aandoen......hou op.....
esma amin is een vriend..jou wil ik als mijn vrouw.....voor altijd....
ik stond boos op......PRAAT NOOIT MEER TEGEN ME TARIK NOOIT!!!
de andere hoorde het en keken ons aan..........ik liep boos weg.....
schat wat is er gebeurt.....zei amin..ik voelde tranen opkomen.....
niks amin niks..........esma we zouden eerlijk zijn weet je nog?
ik vertelde alles aan amin en het voel me echt heel erg op dat hij niet echt boos reageerde..hij zei alleen maar het komt wel goed schat.....
ik liep terug naar de groep en we gingen door met eten.....tarik keek me met een rood hoofd aan.......ik had een beetje medelijden met hem...mnaar wilde dat absoluut niet laten blijken...
onderweg naar huis was het heel gezellig....we deden allemaal onze ramen van de auto's open en begonnen hard te zingen.....
dat was echt gezellig...

ik lag languit op bed....ik dacht na......aan tarik wat hij zei.....tarik is een mooie jongen maar ik zag hem als een goeie vriend hoe kon hij mij of amin dat nou aan doen........zucht....mgarba dacht ik....
ESMAAAAAA ESMAAAAA ik hoordde ikram mij roepen....
wat is er met jou wat schreeuw je nou weer, snauwde ik.....ze kwam me kamer binnen met een brief....ik voelde me hard weer bonsen...
van wie is die ikram? 
je kan toch lezen of niet, zei ikram en ze liep de kamer uit ik haalde de brief uit de envelop....

lieve esma,
ik moet je wat vertellen...
ik wilde ten eersten me excuses aanbieden voor wat ik je vandaag heb gezegt.......en dat ik je boos heb gemaakt......
maar de waarheid is.....ik ben niet verliefd op je...je bent net een zusje voor me...amin wilde dat ik dat tegen je zou zeggen zodat hij kon zien hoe je was want hij was bang dat je hem pijn zou doen....asjeblieft neem amin dat niet kwalijk..hij bedoelde het niet zo echt niet....
ik kon niet tegen je liegen omdat je zo een lieve meid bent...
amin smeekte me om je even te testen hij wil je als zijn vrouw en daarom moest hij weten of je te vertrouwen was....
het spijt me esma, vergeef me..
liefs, tarik

NEEEEE HUILDE IK......NEEEEE HOE KON HIJ MIJ DAT AANDOEN.....
ik huilde totdat me tranen helemaa op waren....ik voel met tranen in slaap....hoe? hoe kon de jongen van wie ik hield mij zoiets aan doen ALLAH hoe???

de volgende ochtend zag ik al snel in de spiegel dat me ogen een beetje waren opgezwollen van het huilen.....ik wilde amin nooit meer zien had ik besloten..en ik had tegen ikram gezegt dat ze tegen tarik moest zeggen dat het wel goed zat..ik neem tarik niks kwalijk eerlijk gezegt maar amin wel...ik wil hem nooit meer zien of spreken nooit meer.
tring tring.....ja hallo met esma.....hey met amin waarom doe je zo afstandelijk esma, wat is er?
de tranen kwamen weer.. JE HOEFT NOOIT MEER MET ME TE PRATEN EN IK HOEF NIKS MEER MET JE TE MAKEN HEBBEN....JE HEBT ME GEWOON GETEST...EN ME VOORGELOGEN...JE VERTROUWDE ME TOCH AMIN? WE ZOUDEN TOCH EERLIJK ZIJN TEGEN ELKAAR!!!!!!!!!
ik hoorde amin niks zeggen,.....ik hoorde hem snikken.....hij huilde...
ik voelde me schuldig maar bleef doorgaan...NOU AMIN IK HOOPDAT JE BLIJ BENT!!!!!!! het spijt me esma ik zal altijd van je houden zei amin met een huilerige stem ...en de verbinding werd verbroken..ik huilde..

het is nu al drie dagen nadat ik en amin ruzie hebben gekregen en nog heb ik niks van hem gehoord..maar dat boeit mij niet want ik geniet lekker van mijn vakantie...souad komt wel elke dag langs om me te troosten....ze is een schat....ze vertelde me dat amin helemaal kapot was....ik deed alsof het me niet boeide maar het deed me pijn van binnen.....
YES!!!! ik heb het rijk voor mezelf!!!!!!!! me ouders zijn voor 2 dagen weg!!en ik ben alleen thuis!!!!! heeeeeeeerlijk ik ben zo blij!!!!
ik zette muziek en ging dansen door het hele huis ik hoorde de bel en deed de deur open....tot mijn verbasing was het.......


(sorry me moeder roept me ik moet haar ff helpen ik zal het later afmaken ciao ciao!)

----------


## arhaz

:Mad:  ik wil het vervolg!!!


een compliment voor je verhaal!! is echt goed, zo goed dat ik er meteen verslaafd aan ben geraakt.  :knipoog:

----------


## rwina_zina

(thanks arhaz!!!!)

tot mijn verbazing was het samier....hoe wist hij waar ik woonde?wat deed hij hier?maar ik wilde niet over komen als iemand die geen zin heeft om iemand te zien op dit moment....dus schreeuwde ik maar snel..
O MY GOD WAT LEUK!!!wat doe je hier!!!!! hoe wist je waar ik woonde?
nou....esma.....ik wist niet waar je woonde en eerlijk gezegt ben ik ook niet voor jou gekomen...ik moest je ouders uitnodige voor sadaka dat we vanavond houden maar ik wist niet dat je hier woonde!als ik dat had geweten was ik allang al langsgeweest!!!!!ik heb je nog gebeld maar je nam niet op hoe komt dat esma is er iets aan de hand?
ik keek naar de grond....kom binnen zij ik....
ik liet hem naar de woonkamer komen en had hem het hele verhaal verteld...hij keek me verdrietig aan...esma ik vind het heel rot voor je en dat meen ik..en als je wilt wil ik wel met amin praten en vragen waarom hij dit heeft gedaan..
NEE NEE dat hoeft niet, echt niet....
samier keek me aan...hij keek me zo strak aan dat ik me hoofd niet kon omdraaien...ik voelde een soort van spanning......hij kwam dichterbij ik schrok daar echt van.....hij fluisterde in me oor.....
kom we gaan lol maken! ik was blij dat hij dat zei want ik dacht echt dat hij me wou zoenen en daar doe ik niet aan mee!!!
hey essie je met echt komen vanavond he!!! ik werd rood..ben je gek! jij bent echt gek! je moeder ziet me al aankomen!! ja die ziet je aankomen ja anders moest ik jullie toch niet uitnodigen?
ja dat is waar zei ik.....ja maar ik kom niet alleen!!!!!!!
nee neem een vriendin mee ofzo! ik dacht gelijk aan souad....of zal ik maryam meenenem..ik neem ze allebei mee!
"oke is goed ik kom wel,met twee meiden.."
samier vond dat ecjt super.....wacht even esma ik kom zo terug...
wat gaat hij nou doen dacht ik....even later kwam hij terug.....
esma nador heeft nu ook magnums, en andere eurpopese shit...ik lachte....hij haalde een zak tevoorschijn met alle lekkere dingen die er bestaan we hebben die middag gegeten gelachen gedanst en gek gedaan....nou es ik moet gaan, je weet toch voorbereiden op vanavond...ik knikte (ik vond het wel een beetje jammer dat hij weg ging het was echt gezellig en ik vergat me probleempjes daardoor...)
SAMIER ik weet niet eens waar je woont hoe moet ik komen!
hij legde uit waar hij woonde en het was niet eens 5 minuten verderop...ik vond het zo raar ... het leek net een droom....amin woonde bijna naast me...samier niet eens 5 minuten.......ik vond dat echt wel vet...
ik snapte waar hij woonde, hij vertrok en ik belde souad en maryam gelijk op het was namelijk al 4 uur en 6 uur begon het..het zou echt druk worden dus ik moest er goed uitzien...
hey souad met mij......kan je vanavond mee naar een sadaka?
hahah souad lachte...ja wij zijn daar ook naar uitgenodigd!!!maar ik kom wel naar jou...ik kleed me bij jou om en we gaan samen goed?ik vond dat prima en vervolgens belde ik maryam...hey maryam ga je mee naar sadaka?
van de familie ousina? ja zei ik...ja wij zijn ook uitgenodigd zei maryam..
maar ik kom naar jou toe goed....oke kom je nu naar mij toe dan? ja is goed esma tot zo...
zou amin ook gaan bedacht ik me.......nee ik denk het niet....maar souad zei dat ze waren.....TRING TRING ik deed de deur open en zag daar maryam en souad staan druk aan het praten..
komen jullie nog binnen of blijven jullie daar buiten praten ze lachte en kwamen binnen.....
esma voordat we gaan moet ik je wel even vertellen dat amin ook gaat...ik voelde me hart bonsen en zei snel"o dat maakt niet uit hoor" terwijl ik wel kon springen van blijschap ik miste hem zo....
souad en maryam zaten elkar op te maken.. ze zagen er mooi uit..
ik had me witte rok aan tot iets over me knieen, met daarboveneen wit truitje en ik had een mooie ketting om met witte steentjes...verder had ik me wit opgemaakt en me haar los gegooid...onder me rok had ik witte punt sandaaltjes aan, ik zag er goed uit.....
zullen we met mijn auto gaan stelde ik voor..
we kwamen uit bij een mooii super groot huis.....
we konden onze ogen niet geloven toen we binne kwamen...ze hadden beneden voor oude mensen gedaan en boven was voor jongeren ik hoorde muziek van boven af komen ..samier's moeder was modern en ze groeten ons hartelijk...wat wel raar was dat ze souad en maryam 4 zoenen gaf maar mij omhelste ze er stevig bij..toen we boven aankwamen viel onze bek echt letterlijk open van verbaastheid...
het feest werd in een grote woonkamer gehouden die er echt prachtig uitzag...er zaten in de hoeken banken waar je op kon zitten en in het midden was er zo ongelovelijk veel plaats om te dansen...het was wel heel erg druk, ik zag allemaal mensen uit nederland en de jongens zaten me flink te bestuderen...en ik kreegeen schok toen ik oppeens amin zag met ze vrienden....hij zat naar me te kijken en ik deed net of ik hem niet zag...oppeens zag ik smaier richting mij lopen hij omhelste me en ik zag dat amin dat zag......we praten wat en oppeens wer er r&b gedraaid ik lag dubbel......en dan precies het nummer van r kelly "ignition" sorry maar dan kan ik niet stil blijven staan...dacht ik.....er zaten veel mensen te dansen...samier trok me mee en begon te dansen...ik was gek op dansen en vond ook wel dat ik het goed kon..ik heb gevoel voor ritme en dat hebben veel mensen niet....samier kon ook heel goed dansen en voor dat ik het wist stonden er tientallen mensen om ons heen, ze keken en klapte .......ik zag dat amin verdrietig keek....we stopten met dansen en iedereen klapten....
ik voelde me schuldig....ik zat met souad en maryam te praten
amin kwam naar me toe...souad en maryam stonden op en amin ging naast me zitten, kan ik even met je praten esma? ik keek hem boos aan
ik heb je niks te zeggen amin je hebt me vernedert en bedrogen en dat valt niet meer goed te praten.
ik weet het esma maar geef me een kans om het uitteleggen...
nou ik ben benieuwd wat je te melden hebt zei ik bot, ik wilde niet zo tegen hem doen, ik hou van hem echt..ik keek hem aan en het liefst zou ik hem willen zoenen en omhelsen maaar ik heb me trots en ik laat me niet bedriegen..nu niet nooit niet...
esma wat ik deed was fout dat weet ik ik had dat nooit moeten doen, maar ik wil je voor altijd..en je bent zo lief zo mooi zo eerlijk dat ik het niet kon geloven, hij pakte me handen stevig vast, esma ik heb nooit geluk in de liefde ik wilde het dit keer gwoon niet verpesten...ik wilde reageren maar hij legde zijn vingers op mijn mond, nee esma je bent boos nu, alles wat je zegt maakt me verdrietig..ik hoop dat we aan het eind van het feets kunnen afspreken en dan zal je me vertellen of je nog wilt of niet, en esma ik heb besloten terug naar nederland te gaan als je niet meer wilt......
amin kan je vanacht naar me huis komen er is niemand..voordat ik het wist floepte het eruit.....amin was heel blij zag ik aan ze gezicht dat is goed esma.....ga nu maar lol maken zei hij zacht.....
WAT BEN IK DOM, WAT HEB IK GEDAAN dacht ik, maar diep van binnen was ik blij dat ik dat heb gedaan..ik zal hem vanacht zien...en ik ga nu bedenken of ik nog wil of niet, tuurlijk wil ik nog dat is logisch......maar heb ik het lef om dat te zeggen???
de rest van het feestje was vet..tarik kwam nog even naar me toe om zijn excuses te bieden hij had gezegt dat als hij mij op straat zou tegen komen zou hij er alles aan doen om me te krijgen...maar omdat ik wat met amin had/heb ziet hij me als ze zusje ...ik had tegen hem gezegt dat ik respect had voor ze eerlijkheid en dat ik het hem al had vergeven....ik nam afscheid van iedereen, yassin, omar, brahim, zackaria said en tarik omhelste me en ze zouden me gauw weer zien zeiden ze....ook samier zou me gauw bellen, ik bracht souad en maryam naar huis en ging vervolgens naar mijn huis, ik had alles opgeruimd want amin zou zo komen ik had me haar in een vrolijk staartje gedaan en een schatig jurkje aangedaan...de bel ging ik deed open en daar stond amin....kom binnen zij ik....
toen hij binnen was keken we elkaar aan....ik had hem zo gemist...ik rook zijn lekkere geurtje.....ik weet niet wat me bezielde maar ik keek hem aan trok hem naar me toe en kuste hem........


ik ga vandaag naar eindhoven naar familie dus ik zal morgen door gaan met me verhaal! ciaoooo hoop dat jullie het wat vinden!
kus

(hey as.... heeel veeel plezier in turkije!!! doe je rustig aan??? we bellen smsen, mailen,faxen,msnen hahhah ik zie je na de vakantie! ciaoooooo

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lieverd ja is goed....ik lees je verhaal verder in turkije!!!
Ik sms, bel je nog ja?!! En ik spreek je zeker op msn!! Kan je met kamera zien...hahaha!!
Ey maar als ik dinges zie (you know) I dont want it anymore!!!
Ik hoop dat hij er niet is, ik spreek je nog ja

seni coooook seviyorum!!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik heb er geen woorden voor zo mooi schrijf ga je nog op vankantie groetjes van nesrien  :gek:

----------


## rwina_zina

ja insallah ga ik naar marokko begin julli...en jij????????

kus, ik

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik ga deze zomervankantie niet aar volgend jaar wel als god dat wil xxxjes van nesrien

----------


## arhaz

graag gedaan!!

ik heb je verhaal zelfs uitgeprint voor mijn zusj, die zit nu namelijk in de auto richting marokko. heeft ze wat te doen
heeft ze de hele vakantie om te fantaseren over het vervolg. hihi

----------


## rwina_zina

het arhaz,

hahahahahahahahahaha wat super tof!!!!!
dat vind ik nou echt leuk om te horen...
wouwwwwww mijn verhaal zal in marokko gaan belanden wat vet!!
whahahaha  :tong uitsteken:  
nou ik hoop dat je zusje het wat vind!! :grote grijns: 
maar ik ga dan maar gauw verder met het verhaal, dan heb jij in ieder geval het gevolg al gelezen!

(thanks voor de reactie's en voor het lezen van mijn verhaal!!!)

ciaoo, liefs

ik  :knipoog:   :zwaai:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

waaaaaaahh
hehe 
ik heb me eidelijk aangemeld hier zo
want ik moest en zal 
tegen jou zeggen dat je een geweldige schrijfster bent
en vooral door moet gaan  :blozen: le: 




ik vind je top 
 :wohaa:  



daag :grote grijns:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

ow ja ik hoop dat je niet boos wordt

want ik heb jou verhaal ook op ***********
geplaatst


en die mensen zeggen dat je door moet gaan!! :grote grijns:  


ze vinden je goed :grote grijns: 


p.s ik heb gezecht dat ik het zelf niet heb geschreven hoor
wees maar niet bang  :knipoog:

----------


## arhaz

ik ga je echt wereld beroemd maken, joh!!! hihihi

kom nu maar op met het vervolg, ik word al bijna gek.  :jumping:   :fucyc:  hahahaha

----------


## rwina_zina

amin hield me stevig vast, na een tijdje( we hadden nog geen woord uitgebracht) lieten we elkaar los en ik liep naar de woonkamer, ik hoorde amin's voetstappen me volgen....ik ging zitten en amin naast me...amin keek me aan, het spijt me zo esma het spijt me zo...
ik kreeg een glimlachje op mijn gezicht, amin keek me lachend aan:
lach je me uit esma! ja ik lach je uit ik begin heel hard te lachen..
voordat ik het wist stonden ik en amin flink te slaan met een kussen...we hielden de grappigste kussen gevecht ooit!!
ik ben moe zij ik nadat ik een flinke klap kreeg....
ik ga maar eens naar huis stelde amin voor, ik wilde niet dat hij ging, maar blijven kon hij ook niet,ik was blij dat de we geen roddel buren hadden...dat was geen probleem..
we namen afscheid en spraken voor de voldende dag af......
amin was weg..het was donker en ik was alleen....ik was bang maar dat gaf ik niet toe aan mezelf, er kon niks gebeuren want 1 keer schreeuwen en de hele buurt is bij elkaar, maar dat was het niet..toch was ik bang, wat zou het zijn na3al sjitan zei ik een paar keer tegen mezelf...ik besloot naar bed te gaan....ik kon niet slapen..ik draaide veel en ik had het warm..
BAM BAM BAM hoorde ik oppeens op de voordeur...me hart bonste in mijn keel...ik trok me dekens over me hoofd....het geluid hoorde ik weer BAM BAM BAM dit keer harder.....ik begon zacht te huilen, ik liep naar de deur wie is daar schreeuwde ik huilend LAAT ME MET RUST!
esma esma! wat is er ! ik ben het amin..schat wat is er doe open!
ik deed de deur open en zag amin voor de deur staan, schat ik wilde je nite laten schrikken, sorry...ik kon niet stoppen met huilen en amin hield me stevig vast,hij haalde een glas water en kwam naar me kamer, ik ging op bed liggen en amin zat naast me en hij streelde over me haar..
ik viel in slaap..........................
de volgende ochtend zag ik dat amin voor me deur sliep en ik zag dat hij de wacht had gehouden..ik vond dat zo lief en zielig..hij had geen deken niks...
ik stapte me bed uit en pakte me dekens en sloeg die over hem heen gelukkig sliep hij wel op een "marokkaans" matrasje ...
ik ging naar de keuken en maakte ontbijt....die zetten ik mooi in de woonkamer...ik waste me en zette mezelf klaar,.......ik liep naar me kamer en zag dat amin al wakker was, wat was hij toch aan het doen?
aaaaaaah hij was me kamer aan het opruimen, zo lief, ik stond bij me duer te fanataseren en ik bedacht me dat ik met deze jongen me leven wilde delen, met deze jongen wil ik verder, hij draaide zich om,
hey esma ik had je niet gezien..hij liep op me af en gaf me een zoen..
hij was zo mooi in de ochtend! dat komt niet vaak voor!
ontbijt is klaar amin.......
tijdens het ontbijt zag ik dat amin een beetje rood werd, ehm esma
ik was net je deken aan het opmakenen ik zag bloed op je matras..ehm is er iets gebeurt? komt dat door de schrik van gister?
ik SCHAAMDE me DOOD!!! kut ik was al ongesteld voordat ik die schrik gister kreeg, hoe moet ik dat zeggen dacht ik...
amin keek naar de grond terwijl hij ze broodje at, amin ik ehm ik hem me maandelijkse periode en dat had ik al voor de schrik dus er is niks aan de hand...amin keek me aan en we kregen de slappe lach...
we ruimde samen het huis op en gingen daarna in me kamer zitten...esma heb je al nagedacht over of je mee gaat naar oujda?
ik heb het nog niet gevraagd maar zal dat wel doen zodra me moeder thuis is goed? amin knikte....
ik ga esma ik moet me face ff thuis laten zien dan weten ze dat ik ook nog leef is goed amin
amin vertrok en ik zat wat te hangen voor de buis, ookal begreep ik er helemaal niks van aangezien alles frans was! ik verzon er zelf een verhaaltje bij een serie, zo zielig ben ik...
tring tring ....ja hallo met esma?
hey met samier hoe is het?
heyyy goed goed hamdolilah en met jou? 
ja ook goed, hey emsa kan ik je even zien ik moet je spreken..
o nee wat zal het nu weer zijn..........

(vervolg komt zo, deze was voor jou maryam hahhahaha )

----------


## maryam86

_Hahaha bedankt zoetje._

----------


## arhaz

en ik dan!!?!?!

je trouwe fan die je wereldberoemd gaat maken. die vergeet je gewoon  :Confused:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik had met samier over een uurtje afgesproken, ik zetten mezelf klaar en er zwerfte allemaal rare gedachte in mijn hoofd..wat zal hij gaan zeggen..als het maar niet weer zo een tarik actie is !
samier en ik zaten bij een cafe'tje aan het water, we praten wat over koetjes en kalfjes...tot dat hij serieus begon, ik denk dat ik een meisje heb gevonden esma...maar je moet me helpen ik durf het haar niet te vertellen, ik ben bang voor een afwijzing, we hadden wel oogcontact op het feest maar ik weet niet of dat echt was, ik schrok ik hoop niet dat het souad is want die gaat al trouwen, wat is haar naam samier?
haar naam is maryam...hij werd vuurrood en ik kreeg een glimlach..haha echt? maryam is een schat! ja dat weet ik zij hij...
ik zou graag een afsraakje met haar willen maar durf het haar niet te vragen, zou je dat voor me willen doen esma? ik zou alles voor je doen als je dat voor me deed, TUURLIJK DOE IK DAT! hij bedankte me duizendmaal, ik was blij voor hem maar toch voelde ik een steek van jaloezie als ik niet met amin was dan zou het nu wat zijn tussen mij en samier dant weet ik cker, er was wel een soort spanning tussen mij en samier, helemaal toen hij me hand vast hield en zei eigenlijk ben jij echt me beste vriendin! we hebben het over alles gehad en ik ken je door en door, dat was wel waar hij belde me altijd om te vragen hoe het met amin gaat, en of ik gelukkig was, we vertelde elkaar alles en hij was de eerste persoon die ik alles vertellden over me leven..
ik was wel blij met een vriend als samier, we aten wat kletsten wat en ging opweg naar huis...

de volgende dag waren me ouders terug en ik besloot maar eens te beginnen met slijmen zodat ik naar oujda mocht,
ik vroeg het eerst aan me vader, me vader zei ga maar, als je met souad gaat is het goed mijn dochter je bent al een grote meid en ik vertrouw je..ik loog wel dat we naar een tante van souad gingen maar ja in de marokkaanse gemeenschap moet je welleens hier en daar een scheutje liegen toevoegen om iets te bereiken, nu kwam het grote werk ME MOEDER....ik vertelde het "verhaal" aan me moeder en ze luisterde aandachtig....ja is goed zei ze toen ga maar..ik schrok me dood, MAMA MEEN JE DAT? wat min ju dat?spreek marokkaans zei ze met gebroken nederlands..ik omhelste haar dankje mama dankje!!!!!
ik ging naar me kamer en pakte me spullen in, we zouden morgen vertekken......dus wilde alles lekker op schema hebben, ik belde amin en souad en de rest was al snel op de hoogte van het nieuws, ze waren allemaal dol enthousiast.......
me moeder kwam me kamer binnen, esma ga zitten ik moet je wat vragen, ik zat.....esma mijn dochter ..je bent nu oud en wijs....
je hebt nu de leeftijd gepasseerd om te trouwen, je bent mooi slim en lief en hulpzaam....ik kon me oren niet geloven....wat wilde ze van me?
esma er is een jongen die heeft jou hand gevraagt en we hebben geen nee gezegt maar ook geen ja....ga naar oujda een week en bedenk wat je wilt....ik jankte en jankte en jankte......NEEEE HOE KUNNEN JULLIE ME DAT AANDOEN NEEEEEEEEEE NEEEEEEEEEE ik begon te schreeuwen, me moeder verliet de kamer, ik lag huilend op bed, mijn eigen ouders mensen....ze willen me weggeven, mij eigen ouders!!! dat kan toch niet waar zijn???? ik dacht aan amin ik dacht aan me vader, ik weet diep in mijn hart dat mij vader hier tegen is maar ik ken mijn moeder.....
ik viel in slaap en toen ik wakker werd was het al laat in de avond, ik liep zachtjes naar de woonkamer waar me moeder zat mte me vader, "nee ikwil haar niet weggeven zei me vader tegen me moeder...ze is mijn dochter! ik hou van haar!" me moeder andwoorde daarop ze is ook mijn dochter maar ze moet trouwen voordat het te laat is.......ik ging weer naar bed, ik vertrouw me vader dcht ik, hij kan me niet in de steek laten dat zou hij noot doen, nooit!
maar ik ga morgen lekker naar oujda en daarna zeg ik ze glas hard NEE
ik was opgelucht, ze kunnen me nooit tegen me zin geven dat doen ze niet de volgende ochtend had ik 10 uur afgesproken met souad en de rest...............


amin reed voor me, en de rest achter me ......ik dacht na...wat wil ik? wat wil ik niet? stel dat me vader verandert? en hij mij weggeeft?
we stopten in een stadje om wat te eten...amin zat naast me, we leken wel een getrouwd stel zei iedereen....
ik wilde dat woordje trouwen niet horen!!!!!!
maar ja dat zei ik ze niet natuurlijk, het word zo tof zei yassin, we gaan lekker feesten in saidia! en jedwana is er ook!!!!!
we lachten om yassin's grappen...
hij maakte dansnbewegingen en wij lagen dubbel...
ik hoorde bij deze groep dacht ik, we horen gewoon bij elkaar zei mo, hij haalde de woorden uit me mond, hij toosten op de nieuwe lid, esma, we lachten...zackaria voegde er aan toe..als we allemaal getrouwd zijn zullen we nog bij elkaar zijn en met elkaar omgaan en op vakantie gaan...dat lijkt me super,zei tarik
ik zat te twijfelen moest ik het aan amin vertellen dat ik mischien uitgehuwelijkt zou worden? want hij merkt het heel gauw als er wat aan de hand is, ik kan hem dat niet maken zijn vorige vriendin heeft hem dat ook geflikt kan ik dat doen? hij laat dat noooit toe!
esma waar denk je aan? wat is er zei hij zacht terwijl de andere druk bezig waren met praten....IK WIST HET IK WIST DAT HIJ DAT ZOU VRAGEN ik voelde me oogleden prikken en er kwam een traan naar beneden..onopvallend trok amin me mee naar de auto....
geschrokken zei hij wat is er esma vertel het eens schatje van mij!

maar zal ik dat wel doen???? :verdriet:

----------


## rwina_zina

arhaz, hoe kan ik jou nou vergeten!!!!!!!! je weet dat ik dat niet doe!!!

jij bent een trouwe fan!!!!!! en aan jou denk ik ook als ik schrijf!!! voor jouw doe ik het onderandere!!!!!!!!(ps ik hoop dat je me wereld beroemd kan maken!!!!!!!)


kus "iemand die heel blij is met iemand zouals jij!!!!!!!"

----------


## rwina_zina

hey lella ouaffa!!!

tuurlijk vind ik het niet erg dat je me verhaal op m.......nl hebt gezet!
voel me juist heel gevleid dat de mensen het goed vinden!
en ook dat jij dat vind!
door gaan zal ik cker!!!!
en als dit verhaal af is, betekend dat niet dat je niks meer van me hoort!
ik ga door!

mohim laat ik be3da eerst dit verhaal afmaken (wat nog lang niet af is hoor)

bedankt voor je reactie!  :zwaai: 

(ps laat je me nog even weten waar ik mijn/jouw verhaal terug kan vinden op m.........nl ???) 

ciao kus ik :duim:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

hahahaha ok dan.. :grote grijns: 


je gaat naar marok.ko.nl
dan moet je naar verhalenrubriek gaan
klik je daarop en dan moet je gewoon
naar verhaal :zin in marokko
toegaan alles is presies het zelfde hoor  :knipoog:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

ga alsjeblieft verdder alsjeblieft
ik doe alles voor je als je maar verdder gaat met schrijven



dit is gewoon een top verhaal :grote grijns:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik wacht weer op je vervolg xxxjes van nesrien

----------


## arhaz

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *arhaz, hoe kan ik jou nou vergeten!!!!!!!! je weet dat ik dat niet doe!!!
> 
> jij bent een trouwe fan!!!!!! en aan jou denk ik ook als ik schrijf!!! voor jouw doe ik het onderandere!!!!!!!!(ps ik hoop dat je me wereld beroemd kan maken!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> kus "iemand die heel blij is met iemand zouals jij!!!!!!!"*


dit vind ik nou echt leuk van je!!!

en als mijn zusje haar best doet daar in marokko dan ben je in marokko al bekend en dan rest alleen nog de rest van de wereld maar dit is voor dit verhaal geen probleem!! echt een goed verhaal door een goede schrijfster.

misschien een tip: waarom neem je niet contact op met een uitgever. ze halen de schrijffouten eruit en geven hem uit!! en nederland heeft er een zeer goede schrijfster erbij (hebben ze al, maar dan ben je ook echt bekend)

----------


## maryam86

_Hey zinake,

SUPER verhaal. Ik ga zoals je al weet bijna naar Marokko, maar dat belet me niet om je verhaal daar verder te lezen. Die pc's zijn daar wel stukke trager dan hier ma ja. hahaha_ 

_dikke x
Maryam_ 

(ik hoor je nog wel )

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Op en top verhaal  :wohaa:  het is echt de MAX 
mare (er is nog een maar, en die maar is) ik ga volgende week naar Marokko dus ik zou het leuk vinden als je het vervolg zo snel mogelijk er op zet zodat ik nog wat kan lezen, en ja zoals maryam zegt die pc's in maroc zijn stukken trager............ ik w8 op het vervolg
dikke kus Moi

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

IK WIL EEN VERVOLG!!!!!!!!...(.WIJ ALLEMAAL DENK IK!!!!!)

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey ik wil een vervolg voor je een je zei dat je begin julie weg ging naar marokko zou je dan a.u.b 2 stukken schrijven een fijne reis een fijne vankatieafz:nesrien

----------


## arhaz

hey, waar blijft het vervolg!!!
je laat me toch nie in de steek!!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *salaam moonwalker,
> 
> AAAAAAH!!! wat super dat je reageert!!!!!
> ik voel me echt vereerd!!! ik vind het echt leukkkk dat je me verhaal wat vind....
> 
> ojaa by the way.......als ik ooit een boek mag gaan schrijven (insallah)
> dan ben jij de eerste persoon die het mag lezen natuurlijk!!!
> 
> ...


Graag gedaan hoor!
Ik voel me ook vereerd dat een talent als jou op mijn verhaal heeft gereageerd.

En ik kan mijn geluk niet op dat ik jou boek als eerste ga lezen (inshallah).  :knipoog: 

Je verhaal wordt steeds spannender, ga door meid.

Thallay en ik spreek je gauw inshallah,

moonwalker

----------


## TunisiaGirl

IK WIL NU EEN VERVOLG VOOR DAT IK GEK BEGIN TE WORDEN  :maf2:  BEN IK AL MAAR JA XXXJES VAN NESRIEN

----------


## rwina_zina

sorry sorry sorry!
ik lees jullie reactie's nu pas!!!!  :slapen:  
maar thanks en ik ga nu gelijk verder!!!


hey moonwalker!
nogmaals bedankt dat je reageert, dat geeft dus aan dat je me verhaal nog leest!en dat vind ik heel lief van je!
ben blij dat je me verhaal spannend vind want tenslotte is dat mijn bedoeling!
mohim ik spreek je gauw insalah!
oja aangezien we ons allbei vereerd voelen kunnen we ooit in de toekomst een boek gaan schrijven! hahahahahahahah  :lekpuh:  

beslama! kus ikke  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik kan het niet..ik kan het niet vertellen..maar ik kan ook iet tegen hem liegen..liegen in een relatie kan niet...een keer liegen is altijd liegen..
maar ik schrok van mezelf toen ik begon te liegen..
amin...het....het zijn gewoon die fucking emotions die met me spelen trek je er niks van aan....amin glimlachte...
AAAAAAH wat lief is mijn schatje zij hij terwijl hij me zachtjes vasthield,
lieverd ik ben er voor je wanneer je me nodig hebt als er ooit iets is, ookal durf je het me niet te vertellen gewoon doen?!!!
ik zal nooooit kwaad op je worden en ik zal je helpen met het probleem op te lossen..
nu zat ik helemaal te twijfelen of ik het moest vertellen....
me tranen waren gelukkig gestopt en je zag niet dat ik had gehuild....
ik ga het vertellen.....amin.......ik...
HEY KOMEN JULLIE WE MOETEN GAAN STELLETJE GEKKEN hoorde ik mo roepen naar amin en mij....amin gaf me een kus en trok me mee...
shit ik kon het niet vertellen.........ik besloot bij mezelf het hele gedoe te vergeten.....en lol te maken...

aangekomen in oujda reden we naar onze overnachtingsplaats, het was een prachtige plek waar allemaal huurhuisjes stonden..het zat bomvol met "buitenlandse mensen"
we hadden 2 grote huisjes gehuurd met veel kamers, amin, ik, souad, arif, yassin en mo hadden dezelfde huisje en de rest zat in een huisje precies naast ons, we konden gewoon bij elkaar binnenlopen.
amin zei dat ik bij souad in de kamer kon als ik me niet op me gemak voelde maar ik stemde niet toe, ik wilde met hem in een kamer, amin is te vertrouwen....er zal niks gebeuren...
die dag zijn we gaan eten winkelen en hebben we de hele dag gegrapt...
het is 4 minuten over 12...ik zit in me kamer een beetje tv te kijken en amin is aan het douchen souad en arif hebben aparte kamers boven in het huisje en yassin en mo slapen vanacht bij de andere...dus die twee kunnen vanavond bij lekaar zijn dacht ik....ik hoorde amin zingen in de douche....iets van tupac geloof ik, ik probeer me gevoelens te onderdrukken alhoewel dat gewoon niet lukt...
wat als ik echt met die onbekende jongen moet trouwen?
en naast hem wakker moet worden?
met hem kinderen krijgen?
nee nee dat wil ik niet..amin is mijn ware ik wil voor altijd bij hem zijn...
me gedachte werden onderbroken door amin die de kamer in kwam lopen met alleen een broek aan...ik keek naar de grond, o sorry zei hij...maar het maakte me niet uit.....ik werd gek door zijn lichaam, hij was gespierd en bruin zo een zachte huid had hij...
ik lachte gelukkig heeft hij geen borsthaar! gatver! daar ben ik zo op tegen...nee hij had helemaal niks hij is gewoon perfect!
ik gewoon me kleren nog aan, en besloot ook maar me pyama aan te trekken.....ik zocht in me tas maar shit ik heb hem niet mee!!!!!
amin keek me aan is er iets, esma? ben je iets kwijt?
ja ik ben me pyjama vergeten...HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA DAN MOET JE MAAR ZONDER zei hij lachend...
ja dat zou jij wel willen he zei ik sarcastish....amin keek me chijnheilig aan..."nou...ehm...ikzou het niet erg vinden nee"
hahahahahahah grapje schat...ik heb nog wel een t-shirt voor je, 
hij gaf me een t-shirt waar ik zowat in zwom!
hij was zo groot! maar ik vond het wel stoer staan hij was half over me schouder gezakt en dat vond ik leuk staan...daaronder had ik me korte broekje aangedaan amin lag op bed met een arm onder ze hoofd en met de ander zat hij te zappen....
ik lag met me hoofd op zijn buik op het twee persoonsbed hij had geen t-shirt aan alleen een broek " zo slaap ik altijd" had hij gezegt...
zullen arif en souad al slapen denk je amin?
weet ik niet...ach die twee hebben het wel gezellig hoor...ze houden van elkaar...
ik schrok hoe wist amin dat? of bedoeld hij gewoon als vrienden?
amin hoe bedoel je? nou die twee hebben al heel lang wat met elkaar en ik weet cker dat ze gaan trouwen..ze hebben me niets verteld maar ik weet het gewoon..en ik ben blij voor ze, arif is een goeie jongen en een goeie vriend van mij..dus het zit wel goed zei hij terwijl hij een beetje aan de afstandsbediening zat te frummelen..ik stond met me mond vol tanden en zei gauw ja echt leuk man voor ze!!

amin ik ben moe kom we gaan slapen..hij deed de tv uit...
hij stond op pakte zijn kussen en legde die op de grond..
wat doe je amin vroeg ik...
amin lachte nee rustig maar esma ik ga op de grond slapen niet jij!en hij stak ze tong uit..... :tong uitsteken: uh: nee amin dat bedoel ik niet..
geen een van ons gaat op de grond slapen we hebben hier tbarkalah een groot twee persoons bed en jij gaat op de grond slapen dacht het niet!!!! amin keek me ongeloofwaardig aan...bedoel je dat ik....
ja amin ik bedoel dat jij onmiddelijk in bed komt liggen......
door bij elkaar in bed te slapen raak ik me maagdelijkheid niet kwijt hoor grapte ik......amin lachte oke wat jij wilt en hij kwam bij me in bed liggen...ik wist dat hij bang was dat ik er spijt van zou krijgen terwijl ik dat niet zou hebben....dus om hem meer op zijn gemak te laten voelen ging ik dichterbijer liggen en steeds dichterbijm tot dat ik hem vast hield en een kus gaf...weltrusten lieverd...
weltrusten engel van mij.....

geef dat crossantje is door amin zei ik de volgende dag terwijl we met ze allen aan het ontbijten waren in het mooie grote restaurantje tegenover ons..mo was een verhaal aan het vertellen dat hij die nacht had meegemaakt:
mo:woelah ik schrok me dood man! ik zat lekker te relaxen komt er een fucking grote MASTER kakkerlak langs! ik zeg tegen die kakkerlak...
yo mister where are you going? WAAR WAAR? dus ik dacht ik kan wel wat aan me voetbaltraning doen dus ik deed het raam open zei bismilah en trapte hem het raam uit DACHT IK, ik was blij, ik keek naar me schoen en zag die kakkerlak op me schoen vast gekleeft zitten ik schrok me de tering! ik pakte me schoen gooide die het raam uit...EN IK WIST NIET DAT YASSIN BUITEN STOND dus toen hoorde ik iemand schreeuwen..was het yassin..woelah het leek net een film die we hadden gemaakt!(mo)

de hele groep zat te janken van het lachen....mo kan zo goed grappen maken..hij is daar zo ongelovelijk goed in...ook de manier waarop hij verteld is zo leuk.....nadat we ons helemaal dood hadden gelachen om mo en ze verhalen op zijn eerste dag besloten we wat we gingen doen...
jah ga maar alvast jullie zwemkleren pakken we gaan naar saidia en oja mischien pakken we daar een kamer voor de nacht aangezien we ook naar najat ataboe gaan die gaat optreden zei amin....iedereen was snel gerend naar ze kamer op wat spulletjes te pakken...
ik had me tas klaar waar me dingen in zaten die ik nodig had zoals wat avond kleding enzo....ik trok me witte bikini aan want dat kan moeilijk op het strand...daarop had ik een linnen rok aangetrokkentot op me knieen en daarboven me mouwloze lichtroze met wit gestreept truitje..ik was klaar.......deed me spullen in amin's auto en wachten op de rest....
amin was op weg naar een winkel dus ik ging maar lekker in het zonnetje zitten totdat amin mij belde...hey kan je ff naar die winkel komen ik weet niet wat ik moet kopen! ik had hem sarcastisch uitgescholden voor mongool..en liep richting het winkeltje...daar aangekomen zag ik dat amin met de winkelier aan het praten was ik kwam de winklen binnen en amin stelde me voor aan de verkoper, 
"dit is mijn vrouw" had hij gezegt..ik was zo trots 
en terwijl amin mij zijn vrouw aan het noemen was zag ik dat hij helemaal straalde, ik weet cker dat hij van me houd....

toen we terug liepen naar het groepje zagen we een meisje langslopen die heel erg naar amin keek...ik voelde me jaloers amin gaf haar geen aandacht en gaf mij expres een kus maar toch voelde ik me rot...
amin werd rood ....
het meisje kwam naar amin toe....
safi a amin zeggen we niks meer? amin liep door en zei naast hem...laat me met rust....zei hij......ik begreep het niet kon hij haar? ze was niet echt heel erg knap..ik was mooier dacht ik blij....maar wie was zei..ze stak haar hand uit naar me en stelde zich voor...
ze keek me erg aardig aan...
ik ben amin's ex..en jij?

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Najeema hier!! Bangelijk goed verhaal!!! Doe maar snel verder, ik wacht gespannen!  :wohaa:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Willie bangelijk verhaal, doe zo voort meid !!!!!!! ik ben gewoon verlieft geworden op dat verhaal, helemaal gek 
 :maf2:  ik w8 nieuwsgierig op je verhaal......tussen haakjes (je kunt wel goed verzinnen h, seg maar dat ik het gezegt heb)  :grote grijns:  

ps: Najeema, reageer eens op je eingen naam, wil je ? dank je !!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey ik voel me altijd goed als je weer veder schrijft nou moet we zkr weer w8ten he  :melig2:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *sorry sorry sorry!
> ik lees jullie reactie's nu pas!!!!  
> maar thanks en ik ga nu gelijk verder!!!
> 
> 
> hey moonwalker!
> nogmaals bedankt dat je reageert, dat geeft dus aan dat je me verhaal nog leest!en dat vind ik heel lief van je!
> ben blij dat je me verhaal spannend vind want tenslotte is dat mijn bedoeling!
> ...


Het rwina_zina,
je zou me blind moeten maken voordat ik stop met het lezen van je verhaal.
Trouwens, het is een heel goede verhaal, zonder dollen.  :Smilie: 

En is goed hoor...we gaan samen een boek schrijven.  :knipoog: 

Thallay,
Moonwalker

----------


## maryam86

_hey zinake,
Ik vertrek over een paar uurtjes naar Marokko.(joepieeeeee haha)
Ik zal je verhaal daar wel verder lezen vermits het nog lang niet af is.

dikke x
Maryam

(doe zo verder  )_

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

SNEL SNEL NOG MEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Najeema

This one is for my little sis Miss_Rwina!
het is niet omdat je je eigen Miss noemt dat je inneens een grote bek moet opzetten! Straks kletsen op je blote poep!!
Stil love ya xXx moi

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:puh:  
Durf me aanteraken  :terrorist:

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahaha leuke reactie's weer!!!
maar ik hoop dat de zusjes elkaar niet gaan afslachten he!!  :knipoog:  
miss rwina en najeema thanks voor jullie super reactie's you rule!!!

maryam ik zal je missen!!! ik hoor heel gauw van je! en heel veel plezier in maroc!!!  :zozo:  

riffia_lady: hahah waga waga ik ga heeeeeel snel verder safi?  :tong uitsteken:  

tunisiagirl: ben blij dat je je goed voelt als je het leest! daarom zal ik je niet al te lang laten wachten, ik wil het niet op me geweten hebben dat je je niet goed voelt!

salaam moonwalker,
zo dan ben ik nu bij jou aangekomen!
jij bent een van mij inspiratie bronnen weet je dat!! hahahaha
 :haha: 
vind het zo leuk dat je het leest(maar dat had ik al gezegt he?)
en vind het ook super dat je het gewoon door blijft lezen en ook reageerd!
oke het staat vast dat wij in de toekomst samen gaan werken !!!!!????  :knipoog:  lijkt me het einde!
hahaha mohim thala ef rasek!


KeAp ReAdiNg PeEpZ cIaO!!!!

liefs, rwina zina

----------


## rwina_zina

op dat moment vond ik haar niet meer zo aardig als ze eruit zag...
amin liep weg naar het huisje maar ik bleef staan...ik stak mijn hand ook uit en zou vrolijk ik ben amin's verloofde...
ze keek jaloers, ze was er niet blij mee
o wat leuk voor jullie !!!!!! jaja dacht ik..
we hadden wat gepraat en ik besloot terug te gaan naar het huisje,
iedereen stond klaar om te gaan maar amin was er niet ik liep naar de kamer waar we sliepen en ik zag hem op het bed liggen ik liep naar hem toe, amin wat is er? hij kwam gelijk naar me toe en hield me handen vast en sliep die over zijn heup heen..
lieve schat, ik hou zoveel van je zij hij zacht ik ben bang dat ze dit voor mij gaat verpesten..
wie amin? ik wist het wel maar ik deed net of ik dom was...
hij keek me aan..ooo zei....zij ik alsof het me niet boeide..
amin niemand zal ooit tussen ons komen niemand....maak je niet zo druk je bent die trut tegen gekomen die je pijn heeft gedaan dus??
laat haar gaan maak je niet druk amin! jij bent veelste goed voor haar en ik ben er voor je dat moet je gewoon weten wat ze ook zegt ik zal het nooit geloven nooit!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik schrok een beetje van wat ik had gezegt..ik meende het 100% maar dat ik het zo serieus kon zeggen!! amin schrok er ook van hij wist dat ik de gekke esma was....maar ja ik kan ook serieus zijn!
esma...ik hou van je zei hij..ik ben zo blij dat je dat zegt!
nou kom kom ziddddd we gaan!!!!!

ik zat naast amin in de auto en we hadden het gezelillig..we dachten helemaal niet meer na over zijn ex en praten er ook niet over....
het was bomvol in saidia! we zochten een mooi plekje op het strand en gingen daar zitten....we zijn echt met ze vele he amin merkte ik inneens op...ewa ja gezellig toch zei hij...hij was lekker aan het zonnen en ik zat naast hem..
iedereen was het water in gegaan behalve amin en ik.......amin stond op en zat naast me.....hey esma zou hij oppeens spontaan....hoeveel koters zou jij later willen? ik keek hem vernaast aan"koters"
amin corrigeerde zichzelf kinderen bedoel ik...ik lachte ...
ik weet niet amin ik zeg altijd 2 maar ja ik weet dat dat bij marokkanen niet gaat dus ik denk dat ik het gewoon bij 15 hou..amin lachte ik wil er 4 esma...2 jongens en 2 meisjes...ewa jah amin volgens mij denk jij dat je dat zelf mag bepalen he? stuur maar een wenskaartje naar de 
ooievaar safi? amin keek me lachend aan..zozo ga je stoer doen missie??
jah andwoorde ik en voordat ik het wist zaten we flink te stoeien...

asjeblieft esma vergeef me? nee amin nooit...
amin had me zowat zand laten eten en ik ben boos op hem....
please please please please please zeurde amin...
ja oke oke ik vergeef het je al klootzak  :maf2:  
kom we gaan een ijsje halen es..

amin je smakt!!! amin en ik gingen een ijsje halen maar dat bleef niet bij een ijsje hij had gelijk honger dus gingen we maar eten....
amin zat expres te smakken...ik moest echt lachen door hem...
es het is al 6 uur zullen we de andere gaan halen en dan maar een huisje gaan zoeken want ze zijn nu alles aan het opbouwen voor die concert van vanavond, ik knikte, ik vond het een goed idee want ik moest me wel opfrissen daarvoor! toen we terug gingen naar het strand zaten de andere nog steeds in het water te rennen schreeuwen lachen en ze zaten zand naar elkaar te gooien..
amin en ik zagen dat heel veel marokkaanse meisjes met lange rokken en broeken eronder jaloers naar souad zaten te kijken, waarschijnlijk zillen ze denken " kijk die nederlandse h''r met al die jongens uit nederland...ze heeft toch al papieren? waarom pakt ze dan onze kansen af??? ik besloot ze maar uit het water te halen..het waren net kinderen!
ze vonden het jammer dat we moesten gaan, nogmaals het waren net kinderen! ik was erug moe en de auto stond best ver..ik liep heel erg moe naast amin en keek hem heel zielig aan...
wat moet je van me esma.....
niks zij ik zielig....oke oke kom maar op me rug zei hij toen alsof hij me begreep!!!!!! ik liet hem dat geen tweede keer zeggen en klom snel op zijn rug en met me hoofd op zijn schouder liepen we naar de auto de andere zaten zich in de zee af te spoelen en zouden gelijk komen, ze zouden niet komen als we niet hadden gezegt dat we naar het concert gingen! er is ook kermis vanavond esma..oh wat leuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we hadden eindelijk een huisje gevonden waar we konden overnachten, 
de man waar we het van huurde zei dat het al gereserveerd was maar zodra we extra geld lieten zien zei hij dat we er gelijk in konden..wat een schooiers had amin gezegt ik gaf hem gelijk..het zijn onze landgenoten en toch flasche ze ons bij het leven...
we hadden afgesproken met de hele groep dat we om 9 uur het huisje zouden verlaten en naar die concert zouden gaan...."het intereseert me niet wat je tot 9 uur doet!omkleden slapen douche.....je doet maar! maar 9 uur vertrekken we had tarik gezegt" we waren het daar allemaal mee eens..amin en ik zochten een kamer in het huisje waar we lekker een uurtje konden slapen, het was half 7, amin had een kamre gevonden die leeg was en waar we lekker met ze tweeen op een groot bed konden slapen, 
kan ik bij je gaan liggen esma had hij nog gevraagd, ja voor het geval dat je gister avond stoned was ofzo ik lachte weer eens...
ik heb zin in vanavond amin ik ook schat.......het word super

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey lieverd bedankt voor je vervolg ik hoop dat je snel veder schrijft xxjes van je fan

----------


## Najeema

Dat was weer een leuk stukje, ik w8 op je vervolg! En wat mijn zusje betreft, ik kan haar wel de baas hoor!!  :ninja2:  hihihihi 
xXxX moi

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik Geniet Echt Van Dit Verhaal ... 
Pliezzzz .. Maakt het zo snel mogelijk af .. 

-xxx- Ala0uia

----------


## rwina_zina

het is 8 uur en amin en ik zijn net wakker.....we lagen dubbel toen we wakker werden..we sliepen namelijk echt verot ik werd wakker met een arm van amin op me hoofd en mij voet op zijn hoofd....
ik zocht uit wat amin aan zou doen en andersom ook..
ik koos die witte replay trui die hij ook aan had toen ik hem ontmoeten met een witte linnen broek en hij heeft van die schattige witte schoentjes die er prima onder kunnen...hij was het met de keuze eens....hij koos voor mij mijn lichte spijkerrok en mij witte replay truitje hij vond dat dat goed bij zijn outfit stond.....ik was helemaal klaar, ik had me opgemaakt en me haar los gegooid..
amin, mag ik je haar doen? tuurlijk doe maar..
hij heeft echt mooi haar dacht ik nog, zo mooi....
ik pakte de gel diehij gebruikte en smeerde het in de palm van me hand....en toen in zijn haar ik maakte eerst nog duizende rare kapsels die ik echt grappig vond en toen pas deed ik serieus zijn haar het was precies negen uur en nog niemand stond bij de auto...
ik en amin waren klaar ik pakte me tasje en deed er alles in...
pas half toen was iedereen klaar behalve......tarik....
hij kwam kwart voor tien aanlopen.."ja sorry jongens" zei hij maar hij had geen verder excuus..
daar aangekomen zagen we al dat het echt druk was....amin hield mijn hand vast en zo liepen we door de grote aantal massa mensen, totdat we een goed plekje vonden...het is super tof amin?!
amin ik en de andere genoten van de toffe optredens...terwijl we aan het praten waren met ze alle kwamen er een groepje jongens op amin af..en groete hem hartelijk...uit het gesprek dat ze hadden kon ik opmaken dat ze elkaar goed konden...ik werd voor gesteld aan 3 jongens esma dit zijn faisel illias en fouad en tegen hun zij hij dit is mijn vrouw...de jongens waren heel erg aardig en ze kwam uit amsterdam oost vandaar dat hij ze kon, 
gaan jullie vanavond nog naar die feest?
welke zei amin..
nou er is een feest in een discotheek waar toffe muziek word gedraaid nite alleen marokkaans maar ook vooral r&b hiphop enzo..dus dat word leuk heel veel nederlandse marokkanen zullen daar zijn dus het word echt vet! ik zal er over nadenken zei hij..
de jongens namen afscheid van iedereen en vertrokken..
tot vanavond insalah hadden ze gezegt..
mo en de rest waren er al cker van dat ze zouden gaan behalve arif en amin wilde niet gaan, amin vanwegen mij en arif vanwegen souad alhoewel hij dat natuurlijk niet zij.....als amin niet gaat ga ik ook niet zei arif.....
amin waarom ga je eigenlijk niet vroeg ik...
nee esma ik ga je toch niet mee nemen naar een discotheek wat zal je dan wel niet van me denk dat is toch niet normaal?
nou ik ben toch met jou waarom niet zei ik...
zou je dan wel mee willen gaan esma? ja hoor waarom niet? ik ben hier toch om lol te maken met jou dus...
oke dan gaan we es..ik en amin gingen ook mee en dat wilde dus zeggen dat arif en souad ook gingen...
we kwamen gelukkig gelijk binnen..veel jongens moesten een meisje bij hun hebben dat zou een probleem zijn want alleen amin en arif hadden een meisje, 
er werd binnen goeie muziek gedraaid en er waren veel nederlanders..het was een grote discotheek...eigenlijk zou ik het geen discotheek willen noemen..ik vind dat slecht...
maar ja het was wel leuk....ik en amin zaten lekker gek te dansen totdat ik .....................

----------


## moonwalker

Super hoor!
Wacht met ingehouden adem op het vervolg. 
Schiet op anders heb ik geen adem meer.  :knipoog: 

Thallay,

moonwalker

----------


## Najeema

This is really good stuff!
Keep up the good work, girl!!
xXxx moi  :boogie:

----------


## BoEsSa

Waaaaaw meid, je schrijft echt fantastisch!!!

 :duim:  

Voorral doorghaan!! (op zn Barry Stevens)

BoEsSa

(is het by the way echt gebeurd??)

----------


## Ala0uia

[I][SIZE=1][FONT=arial][COLOR=blue][COLOR=royalblue][GLOW=royalblue]Wollah Het is echt een goed verhaal .. Do0rgaan Meid .. Je bent ..  :duim:  

Ala0uia ..

----------


## TunisiaGirl

eey ik heb echt geen woorden over deze verhaal zo tof he een ik wordt echt ziek van als je stopt wil je a.u.b weer veder schrijven xxjes nesrien

----------


## Shmisha

Leuke verhaal hoor...ga a.u.b door  :nijn: 
7asan jidan!!! zal ik maar zeggen....toppie!  :duim:

----------


## The Arab

Haaaallllooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Waar blijft het vervolg van het verhaal nou? Het is verschrikkelijk goed in mekaar gezegd!!! Als ik het lees dan lijkt het net of ik zelf ook een rol heb in het verhaal!!! Just perfect!

Alleen het wachten op je vervolg is echt een lijdensweg! It hurts!

The Arab.

----------


## rachid_akroum

Flikflooien met jongens, dure autos en dure merkkleding dit is het enige waar marokkaanse wijven over fantaseren.....tfoe.

luister meid!! je hebt talent, maar niet de hersenen om er iets mee te doen.......

----------


## gizlane

He rachid ga ergens anders tfoe roepen,
blijkbaar vondt je het verhaal interesant anders zou je het niet lezen
of geen opmerkingen hebben, En niet iedereen denkt aan auto's en jongens maar messchien jij wel, ga een jongens forum zoeken en blijf daar  :auw:

----------


## The Arab

Salaam oua alaicum Ikram,

Schrijf verder alstublieft! Voordat je op vakantie gaat aanstaande vrijdag, zou ik graag willen dat je een extra lang stukje voor ons schrijft! Doe je het?

Met vriendelijke groeten ou beslama,

Mohamed

P.S. Goede reis naar Marokko!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Neen Joh ik schrijf de verhaal 'zin in marokko' niet ik schrijf/schreef namelijk het verhaal "waarom liet je me alleen' ik dacht dat je over dat verhaal bezig was............nou ik had het effe verkeerd begrepen !

Zina_Rwina: het was weer mooi, leuk, zorigvuldig geschreven....nou ik w8 nog op je andere vervolgen 

Dikke Kus 
Ikram (Miss_Rwina)

Toedelss  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam rachid,

luister, ten eertse wie zegt dat ik daar over fantaseer?
ten tweede ik ben niet "1 van die marokkaanse WIJVEN"
en ten derde...waarschijnlijk zie jij dit verhaal als een soort bedreiging niet? mensen vinden het leuk om zoiets te lezen en ik doe het voor de lol..
ik heb cker hersens want ik trek best wel veel mensen naar mijn verhaal vind je niet? en als ik degene ben zonder hersens ..... wat zijn dan de mensen die het lezen?? en had jij het ook niet gelezen????? snap je waar ik naar toe ga???en ik vind dat TFOE nergens voor nodig...jij wel? onthoud wel..het is maar een verhaal...een verhaal waarmee ik mensen amuseer....


maar ja ik accepteer en waardeer je eerlijkheid en bedank je voor je reactie..  :slaap:  

ps is dit beter??

esma stond op en trok haar broek aan die ze bij zeeman had gekocht..
ze reed met haar busje van haar vader naar haar lelijke vriendje die haar dag en nacht slaat en bedriegd....HEY H**R! JE BENT LAAT! riep haar lieve vriendje......

rachid vind je het wat????
beslama rwina_zina

anyway voor de mensen die me verhaal wel wat vinden..ik zal zo snel mogelijk doorgaan hoor!!!!!!!!!!!! :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

een bekende kop zag......het was samier.....wat deed hij hier nou!
hij kwam naar me toe en gaf me een vriendschapelijke knuffel, ik werd rood want amin zag dat..hij liep naar amin toe en gaf hem een hand..ik en samier praten wat...esma heb je al met maryam gesproken? nee nog niet samier ik heb de kans nog niet gehad maar zal het gauw doen hoor! nee esma laat maar...
huh wat bedoelde hij? ik snapte het niet...hoe bedoel je samier? wat bedoel je daar mee? ik en samier gingen aan een rustig tafeltje zitten waar we konden praten en amin vond het geen probleem..hij vertrouwde me [email protected]
samier vertel me wat je bedoeld..je voelde toch wat voor maryam? ja dat is wel zo esma, maar ik weet niet wat er plotseling is gebeurd..het is oppeens over esma..en ik..ehm...ik
ik zag dat hij rood werd..ik heb een ander meisje leren kennen...ik zag dat hij zich schaamde..ik vond het wel raar..maar was wel blij voor hem...
nou samier ik ben blij dat ik maryam niks heb verteld! anders zou het wel lullig zijn geweest vind je niet!
jah dat is waar je hebt gelijk esma! maar ik wil je graag dat meisje laten zien met wie ik wat heb...
is ze hier dan samier? hij knikte
jesus dacht ik...wat is dit allemaal! het is net of het samier helemaal niet is!maar ik bleef kalm en zei niks wat zijn gevoelens kon kwetsen..hij moest het helemaal zelf weten dacht ik
ik zat aan het tafeltje alleen, en samier was ze "vriendinnetje" halen..
ik keek naar amin en zag dat hij helemaal gek aan het doen was op de dansvloer..ik lachte naar hem totdat ik achter me hoorde..hallo wij kennen elkaar al.. ik draaide me om
en voelde de grond onder me wegglijden..het voelde net of ik een geen lucht meer kreeg..
het was de ex van amin...ze gaf me weer een hand en zei ik ben hajat maar ja wij kennen elkaar al he? en ze gaf me een knipoog..
ik lachte maar ik voelde me wangen trillen....samier keek me aan, gaat het wel esma?
ehm..ja ja het gaat goed...hajat ging bij mij aan de tafel zitten en samier ging wat te drinken halen..
hajat, ik zie dat jij en samier heel gek op elkaar zijn, zij ik om de stilte te doorbreken..
ze keek me aan...nou gek op elkaar zijn? hahaha lachte ze chijnheilig....dat valt wel mee
ik kon me oren niet geloven..bij samier deed ze alsof ze smoor verliefd was, en nu doet ze alsof hij niks voor hem is
zeg esma, hoe lang hebben jij en amin wat met elkaar?
hoezo zei ik, 
gewoon of mag ik dat niet weten zei hajat..
o mag ik dan ook weten waarom jij amin zoveel pijn hebt gedaan hajat snauwde ik..ik mocht haar niet ik weet niet waarom
haar gezicht veranderde meteen...ze stond op en liep weg..

LAAT HAAR DOEN WAT ZE WILT ESMA! zei amin nadat ik hem alles had verteld..
je moet je niet zo druk maken om haar laat haar toch!
samier komt er wel achter hoe zei is esma! en hij trok me de dansvloer op...
ik danste maar ik zat er wel mee, ik kon samier best goed, we praten elke zowat elke dag met elkaar over alles, en hij had me wel vaker gezegt
dat hij veel voor maryam voelde hoe kon dat weg zijn? hoe kan dat? ik geloof dat niet! dat is samier gewoon niet!
ik besloot me er niet druk over te maken en ging gewoon lekker lol maken met amin..
toch keek ik af en toe naar samier...telkens als ik naar hem keek dan voelde ik tranen opkomen...
ik hield op een bepaalde manier van samier...vriendschapelijk....het was net een broer!
en niemand zou iets slechts voor haar broer willen!
ik keek wat in het rond en zag dat yassin mo en de rest erg veel lol hadden..
souad en arif zaten met wat vrienden te praten die ze tegen kwamen en daarna zag ik za druk praten met ze tweetjes..ik weet cker dat ze 
het over de bruiloft hebben, zucht..ze hebben alles wat hun hartjes begeert..
had ik dat maar.....ik dacht nog dieper na.....ik heb amin en ik ben zo gelukkig!!
maar er is iets wat mijn geluk tegen houd....wat is het toch? er is iets wat er gaat gebeuren, zo een gevoel heb ik
AAAAAAAAH 3IBADELAH! help me! ik schreeuw in mezelf om hulp!
heb je dat ooit gehad dat je voelt dat er iets gaat gebeuren, of je voelt je rot..maar je weet niet wat het is???
dat heb ik op dit moment! ik voel steeds een brok in me keel als ik naar amin en samier kijk..wat is het toch??
ik ga er niet meer over nadenken..nee dat doe ik niet meer...

amin en ik hoorde opeens een turks liedje dat gedraaid werd en we lagen dubbel!
oppeens kwamen iedereen op ons afstormen die bij ons groepje hoorde en hielde elkaars handen vast en begonnen turks 
te dansen.....ik ben blij dat ik het kon anders had ik een schande gemaakt...amin kon het perfect..
connections..had hij gezegt toen ik vroeg hoe hij het zo goed kon...ons groepje was de enige op de dansvloer iedereen zat ons aan te kijken en mee te klappen
ze vonden het geweldig!ik hou van deze mensen!! dacht ik toen we zoveel lol hadden!
ik keek de kant van samier op en ik zag een soort van pijn in zijn ogen..ik keek gelijk naar hajat en 
zag haar vuil naar me kijken..ik ben niet de persoon die dat toe laat en keek haar ook gelijk vies aan..

we besloten naar ons huisje te gaan om daar een afterparty te houden en wat na te praten, ook moesten
we nog beslissen wat we de volgende dag zouden gaan doen...
iedereen was al naar de auto gelopen ik liep achter omdat ik ff naar toilet was geweest ik voelde een
hand op me schouder..
hey esma...ik wil geen ruzie met je...maar asjeblieft kijk uit met amin
hij heeft slecht over mij gepraat maar hij is degene die slecht is esma geloof me..zei hajat...
ik wilde haar een klap geven, maar ik deed het niet, ik vond haar een zielig meisje..
hoe kon samier nou op haar vallen, met haar korte rok en haar split tot bijna haar ass..
ze zag er niet uit..je trekt toch niet zo een lelijke rok aan met een topje erboven! 
geen schaamte heeft deze dame dacht ik...ik keek haar aan en zei koeljes, dankje voor de tip maar ik ben niet dom
oppeens begon ze te huilen en omhelste me...esma hij heeft me zoveel aangedaan...
kijk uit dat hij je dat niet aandoet!!!!!
ik was overompelt..ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen....ik moet gaan hajat beslama
beslama lieverd van mij beslama zei ze...
wat een heks dacht ik...of meende ze het?
nee dat kan niet! het is een slet! ik liep naar de auto em draaide me nog een keer om...ik zag dat ze wegliep en haar rok omhoog trok..
gatver dacht ik..ik kon wel kotsen! misselijke slet!
amin en de rest stonden al op me te wachten........
hey schat ik begon me al zorgen te maken zei amin..ik lachte alhoewel ik me echt klote voelde..
die bitch! dacht ik...
ik keek naar amin, hij was de auto een beetje aan het opruimen..de rest waren op de grote parkeerplaats wedstrijdje aan het rennen
stelletje gekken...zelfs souad deed mee! ik lachte..
ik keek weer naar amin...hij was zo lief en mooi
ik hield zo veel van hem....hij draaide zich naar me om en sloeg zijn jas over me heen

amin...ik hou van je



thanks nog voor de reactie's peepz! en lalaouaffa bedankt ook de mensen van m........nl maar voor me als je wilt!!!
ik schrijf gauw verder goed!
ciao! liefs rwina_zina

----------


## Najeema

Dit vervolg is weer subliem, houden zo zou ik zeggen!!
xXxX moi, a little fan!!!

----------


## moonwalker

Je geeft een onverwachte draai aan het verhaal! Daar houd ik van...ben benieuwd hoe het zal eindigen...Ga zo door meid! Je bent  :duim: 


Thallay, :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## arhaz

ik heb er geen woorden meer voor!!! echt goed!!

het enige wat ik zeggen kan is: i want more!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lella_ouaffa

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *een bekende kop zag......het was samier.....wat deed hij hier nou!
> hij kwam naar me toe en gaf me een vriendschapelijke knuffel, ik werd rood want amin zag dat..hij liep naar amin toe en gaf hem een hand..ik en samier praten wat...esma heb je al met maryam gesproken? nee nog niet samier ik heb de kans nog niet gehad maar zal het gauw doen hoor! nee esma laat maar...
> huh wat bedoelde hij? ik snapte het niet...hoe bedoel je samier? wat bedoel je daar mee? ik en samier gingen aan een rustig tafeltje zitten waar we konden praten en amin vond het geen probleem..hij vertrouwde me [email protected]
> samier vertel me wat je bedoeld..je voelde toch wat voor maryam? ja dat is wel zo esma, maar ik weet niet wat er plotseling is gebeurd..het is oppeens over esma..en ik..ehm...ik
> ik zag dat hij rood werd..ik heb een ander meisje leren kennen...ik zag dat hij zich schaamde..ik vond het wel raar..maar was wel blij voor hem...
> nou samier ik ben blij dat ik maryam niks heb verteld! anders zou het wel lullig zijn geweest vind je niet!
> jah dat is waar je hebt gelijk esma! maar ik wil je graag dat meisje laten zien met wie ik wat heb...
> is ze hier dan samier? hij knikte
> ...




ja ja doe ik!!!!!! ze zijn gek op je verhaal
je moet snel verdder schrijven liefst VANDAAG!!

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam iedereen!
hey lella ouaffa ik ga nu gelijk verder  :tik:  

dankje moonwalker!
ben altijd blij met jou reactie's! :knipoog: 

hey najeema!
thanks meid!
je bent een trouwe fan!
je leest me verhaal al heeeel lang!!!!
(ja zoiets vergeet ik niet)
ik waardeer dat echt!


en alle andere mensen die mijn verhaal lezen maar niet reageren 
( je mag best reageren hoor!!!  :boos:  )
nee hoor grapje...ook jullie bedankt voor het lezen van mij verhaal!
ben ik blij om.....

nou ik ga maar gelijk verder! anders word lella ouaffa en de andere nog eens boos..hahah


kus,liefs, rwina_ zinaatje

----------


## rwina_zina

we waren inmiddels al aangekomen bij onze huisjes en we waren al een afterparty aan het houden...we hadden goeie muziek op....lekkere r&b en hiphop...er waren lekkere hapjes en drankjes en iedereen genoot
ik voelde me ongemakkelijk in me kleding dus ging me ff omkleden...
ik trok me witte linnen wijde broek aan met daarop een wit truitje me haar deed ik in een hoge staart...ik haalde me make up van me gezicht en deed een lekker cremetje op...en een lekker geurtje en ging weer naar de feestgangers..ik zag dat ze druk aan het praten waren en een beetje aan het plannen waren, ik wist niet waar het over ging dus schoof snel aan......
"ja dat kunnen we doen! ongeveer over 2 weken kunnen we weer een week trip maken dat is echt vet!"
ik bemoeide met het gesprek...wat gaan jullie doen dan vroeg ik..
we?jij gaat ook mee!!! zei mo lachend..
we gaan nog een weekje weg over 2 weken, ik weet niet wat we gaan doen, maar ja we gaan wel wat doen..zei amin erachteraan..
goh wat leuk! zei ik..ik vond het ook super maar ik dacht..ik mag toch niet....ik dacht nu aan de situatie thuis...en dacht eraan dat ik mischien uitgehuwelijkt wordik voelde weer niet goed.....ik haatte het om daar aan te denken....ik wilde er niet aan denken maar ik dacht er vanzelf aan..en dat bevalde me absoluut niet..
ik heb het nog niet aan amin verteld...moet ik dat doen?zal ik dat doen?is dat de juiste beslissing?ja ik vertel het hem wel alleen na dit weekje anders verpest ik dat voor hem en dat wil ik niet..dat zou ik nooit doen...
woelah ik heb nooit gedacht dat ik zo veel voor een jongen kon gaan voelen...nooit, ik hou zo erg veel van amin dat het niet meer normaal is
zulke mensen moeten toch bij elkaar zijn? dat hoort toch?
waarom ik dan niet? wat heb ik misdaan? geluk word goeie mensen niet gegund ..dat is denk ik het andwoord op mijn vraag....

het feesje was verder leuk en ik besloot naar bed te gaan, amin volde me en ook souad arif en yassin gingen naar bed..de rest bleef nog gezellig doen..
amin was echt heel erg moe, hij sprong gelijk in bed..ik deed nog rustig aan en ging op het bed zitten, op de lakens, amin lag er inmiddels al onder, 
amin.....ik denk dat die hajat een heks is, ze is niet goed bij haar hoofd amin..en samier wilde maryam heel graag en nu zegt hij oppeens dat hij niks voor haar voelt..ik snap het niet meer amin..ik zit ermee
ik dacht dat amin zou reageren met" esma ga slapen maak je niet druk"
maar tot mijn grote verbazing stonr ie op en en ging naast me zitten
lieve esma, ik weet dat je er mee zit, ik zie dat je er mee zit..ik zie ook dat je met iets anders zit..ik weet niet wat het is maar ik denk dat het een thuis situatie is ..ik ga niet vragen wat het is, want ik wil me niet overal mee bemoeien want ik ben dan bang dat we dan ruzie krijgen en dat wil ik niet...
ik schrok me dood, ik wist dat amin slim was maar zo slim!
zou hij het weten dat ik mischien moet trouwen?
nee dan zou hij allang gek geworden zijn!
amin ging door...
hajat was in het begin een goeie meid, maar helaas veranderde ze met de dag...hoe dat kan weet ik niet...maar ik merkte het en ik vond het jammer....het ging fout tussen ons en ze probeerde me nog terug te krijgen maar het lukte niet....
ik weet hoe het bij samier zal gaan...ze gaat hem heel erg veel pijn doen,en ik hoop voor samier dat hij daarna bewuster zal zijn en slimmer want dat is het enige wat die meid me heeft gegeven, 
samier zal uiteindelijk veel alerter zijn en dat is goed voor hem..wie weet zal hij zoveel geluk vinden als dat ik nu heb gevonden esma..
ik ben nooit gelukkig geweest in me leven, en nu ben ik het eindelijk,en ik laat dat niemand me afnemen niemand esma!!!!
het gesprek met amin deed me goed..mischien was het wel goed dat samier wat met haar had, nu zou hij de volgende keer beter oppassen!
we lagen allebei in bed en praten nog wat bij..de lichten waren uit dus het was nogal donker in de kamer we hoorde nog veel geluid muziek gepraat en gelach buiten...dat waren de jongens...en ook andere mensen..het was heel erg druk waar we een kamer hadden want er stond ook nog eens een kermis achter..ik was blij met al dat geluid...
ik dacht nog even na...amin had me voor het slapen gaan og verteld dat hajat geen maagd meer is..amin was zo gek op haar dat hij dat heeft geaccepteer en wilde alsnog met haar trouwen..
ik kon me oren niet geloven toen hij me dat vertelde
ook had hij eerlijk gezegt dat als ik ontmaagd zou zijn dan zou hij daar een groot probleem van maken, ik ben ze vrouw had hij gezegt
toch was er iets niet goed met hajat...wie was zij toch?
ik ga er achterkomen hoe dan ook...

TEGSEGSEM ES OER INO!!!!(ik wil je met heel me hart)
hoorde ik op de vroege ochtend amin zingen....
ik voelde aan de andere kant en voelde dat amin er niet meer lag..
hij was keihard aan het zingen...
AMIN HOU JE BEK schreeuwde ik...
shit dacht ik..als ik hem wakker zou maken zou hij me afmaken!
en nu gaat hij gewoon schreeuwen! ik haat hem echt!
AMIN HOU JE KOP DICHT WIL JE!
amin bleef door zingen en ik hoorde hem dichterbij komen...
oppeens sprong hij op me en schreeuwde hij in me oor...
I CAN'T GET YOU OUT OF MY MIND CAUSE A GIRL LIKE YOU IS SO HARD TO FIND!LALALALALALLLALALALALALALALALALALALALLALAL
ik wilde boos op amin worden maar ik lag in een deuk door die mongool
wakker worden slaapkop het is al 12 uur! en jij slaap nog!
amin had ontbijt voor me klaargezet dus ik besloot om op te staan, ik nam een lekkere douche en ging toen aan tafel..
amin was de kamer aan het opruimen want we zouden vandaag terug gaan naar oujdahij had alles in de auto gezet 
na dat ik onbeten had ging amin afwassen en ik kleedde me om en deed me haar..
ik hoorde amin tegen me praten, hij was een beetje onzin aan het lullen..en ik zei de hele tijd maar ja terwijl ik niet eens wist wat hij zei..maar toen werd het verhaal wel interessant voro mij want hij begon over slapen..
weet je esma..heb jij dat ook welleens? dat je in bed ligt en dat je nog niet helemaal slaapt maar wel een beetje en dan krijg je oppeens een schok omdat je zo een beetje droomt dat je van de trap af valt!!!
heb je dat ook es?
ik kreeg tranen van het lachen, ik had dat ook best vaak dus dat is dan leuk als je niet de enige was die dat had!
amin, ik dacht echt dat ik een mongool was als ik sliep dat ik vandaar die enge schokken had maar gelukkig heb jij het ook zei ik..
en bedankt esma....

het mooie van de realite van mij en amin was dat we het echt over alles met elkaar hadden, ik vond dat speciaal, ik schaamde me niet voor hem, en hij niet voor mij, en dat betekende toch wel veel voor mij.
amin had naast ze broertje mo ook nog twee getrouwede zussen..1 van die zussen heb ik een keer door amin's telefoon gesproken en ze wilde me heel graag leren kennen, amin zegt dat ze zussen niet kunnen wachten om mij te zien..hij heeft schatten van een zussen zegt ie..
daar ben ik wel blij om het konden ook krengen zijn!

we zaten alweer in de auto en ik zat me een beetje op te maken terwijl amin zat mee te zingen met cheb mami en samira said..
hij is gek op dat nummer..en ik ben gek op hem....
ik zag dat yassin mo en brahim zatten te crossen op de "mooie" weg..ik belde mo gauw op..
MO DOE NORMAAL! IK WIL JE NOG NIET DOOD!
ja mamma..had mo gezegt daar moest ik wel om lachen..
we waren er bijna en amin en ik waren een beetje aan het plannen wat we deze dag zouden gaan doen......


(vervolg komt er gauw aan heb vertrouwen!!
thala! rwina_zina)

----------


## cheba_riffia

hallo,

dag rwina zina..
hoe is het met je?
ik hoop goed....

ik lees je verhaal al heel lang, maar heb me hier nooit aangemeld...en gereageerd
jij bent eigenlijk ook de reden waarom ik me aanmeld...ik moest en zal je vertellen hoe goed ik je vind..

ik weet niet hoe je het doet(je verhaal schrijven) maar ik vind het zo ongelovelijk goed!
als ik je verhaal lees dan zit ik er echt in en dan lijkt het net of ik het meemaak...ik vind dat zo uniek!
het maakt me blij en gelukkig..zo beleef ik toch nog wat!

als je je verhaal heb geschreven en ik heb het gelezen dan ga ik nadat ik het heb gelezen op me bed liggen en ga ik het hele verhaal weer opnieuw bedenken...het is zelfs zo erg..dat ik er een keer van heb gedroomd!

je moet echt door gaan wat er ook gebeurt want je bent echt een voorbeeld voor mij..je hebt een gave....je hebt talent...

ik hoop dat je ooit een boek zal uitbrengen....
verder ben ik niet de enige die jij verhaal leest ik heb al me vriendinnen erover verteld en ook die zijn dol enthousiast!
je moet weten dat je heel veel fans hebt ookal reageren we niet..

ik heb heel veel verhalen gelezen op maroc .nl en ik moet zeggen dat ik jou en moonwalker het beste vind..(ik heb uit de reactie's begrepen dat jullie elkaar kennen)
jullie zijn echt super..ik lees ook zijn verhalen en ook die zijn super( en ontroerend)

dus ik zou zeggen:
RWINA_ZINA & MOONWALKER...GA ZO DOOR!
(jullie zijn echt geweldig en jullie verhalen dringen echt tot een persoon door....love you guys!!!!!!!)


groetjes, cheba riffia en nog vele andere.......... :zwaai:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga gauw verder a.u.b

----------


## da_only_hiba

hey meid..een beetje late reactie maar beter laat dan nooit zeg ik dan maar..  :tong uitsteken:  
ik vind je verhaal echt super!!! echt een prachtig verhaal, zucht....
ik zit nu zo achter mij pc:  :wow:  hihihihi ik ben helemaal deraan!! MAAAR IK BEN OPGEBLEVEN VOOR JOU!!!!in ieder geval jouw verhaal  :Wink:   :tong uitsteken:  
je hebt zeker wel talent!! ik heb alles nu in 1 avond gelezen...en ik vind het echt een topverhaal!
!!! ik wil graag dat je ermee doorgaat zoals die vele anderen!!!  :Wink: 


een heeeele dikke  :blauwe kus:  en veel succes nog met je verhaal..ik hoop dat er snel een vervolg komt..

----------


## Samira_Zina

ik heb het in een keer doorgelezen ga gauw verder meid

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam cheba riffia!
bedankt bedankt bedankt voor je lieve reactie en complimentjes!
ik ben blij dat je me verhaal goed vind en dat het je gelukkig maakt!

ik voel me echt vereerd doordat je zegt dat ik een voorbeeld voor je ben, echt lief joh!!! ik ga cker door met me verhaal!!!
..bedank iedereen voor me die me verhaal leest!!!!
beslama kus rwina

tunisiagirl...mijn trouwe fan....ik ga gelijk verder!!


dag, da_only_hiba

ben je echt opgebleven voor mijn verhaal? WAT LIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
woelah vind ik echt lief van je hoor! en ik ben blij dat je het wat vond!!!
en ik ga cker verder!!!!!!!!
nogmaals bedankt!
hele hele hele dikke zoen

heyyy samira zina,

in een keer doorgelezen? vond je het niet oppeens heel erg irritant??  :blij:  
ben blij dat je zegt dat ik verder moet gaan zal ik cker doen! bedankt dat je het gelezen hebt! ik hoop niet dat het een grote moeite was  :Wink:  (bedankt voor je reactie meid!!)
dikke kus rwina

----------


## rwina_zina

we waren inmiddels al aangekomen in oujda en ik was moe...(terwijl ik niet heb gereden :knipoog: )
amin had me verteld over een mooi restaurant dat grenst aan algerije dat GALA heet ofzo..
hij vroeg of ik die avind met hem mee wilde gaan naar dat restaurantje..ik stemde toe..
amin en de andere waren de tafel aan het dekken, het was heel erg warm dus we besloten maar buiten te gaan eten, we namen de 
grote tafel mee naar buiten en deden daar al het eten op...
ik ging even naar onze kamer boven om een beetje op te ruimen..
tijdens de rit naar oujda had ik besloten om amin te vertellen over "het uitgehuwlijkt proces"
zodra we in nador waren...
amin gaat gek worden, vanavond in gala is mijn laatste keer dat ik alleen met hem ben, want morgen gaan we terug naar nador
hoe kan ik nou van iemand houden die ik niet ken?
ik hou al van amin..hoe kan ik dan ook van iemand anders houden a ALLAH
ik ben gelukkig met amin, waarom kan ik dat niet voor altijd zijn? waarom?
ik wil met amin oud worden..ik wil met hem zijn..voor altijd..
A ALLAH help me....
ik was zo diep aan het denken dat ik amin niet hoorde binnenkomen..
esma...kom je eten???
ik schrok..ja ja ik kom zo!
er is toch niks aan de hand he es?
ik toverde snel een nepglimlach om me face..
zo wil ik het zien zij amin....
amin was al naar beneden gegaan en ik keek nog even uit het raam...ik zag allemaal mensen blij zijn en lol maken
ik keek naar souad en arif...die waren nog steeds druk met bruiloft plannen
souad was echt gelukkig, we waren inmiddels al dikke vriendinnen geworden, af en toe kwam ze naar me toe rennen en 
vragen welke kleur er voor haar bruiloft het meest gerbuikt moest worden of dergelijke
ze is zo gelukkig was ik haar maar..
de plek waar we overnachten deed me zo denken aan FAZOUAN(een plaats waar een heilige waterbron is)
het was zo gezellig...zo druk en iedewreen was vakantie aan het vieren
ik dacht oppeens aan mijn huwlijksnacht met de man die ik niet ken..
ik werd heel kwaad als ik daar aan dacht, me moeder in dit geval, gaf me gewoon weg aan eeen vreemde 
waarmee ik elke dag naast wakker moet worden NO WAY!!!!!!
ik besloot maar om naar beneden te gaan om wat te eten..ik ging aan tafrel zitten naast amin en iedereen
was druk in gesprek met elkaar, gelukkig, dan viel ik niet zo op, maar ja voor amin viel ik altijd op,
hij gaf me een heel lief zacht kusje op me hand en ging toen verder met zijn gesprek met de jongens
"ik ga vanavond met esma naar gala" zei hij tegen de boys
de rest ging allemaal uit vanavond behalve souad en arif die waren zogenaam "moe"
maar ik wist wel beter!!!
die gingen cker wel wat leuks doen vanavond!!!
maar ja dat hebben ze wel nodig aangezien ik ze alleen maar met pen en papier heb gezien
ze zijn alleen maar aantekeningen aan het maken voor de verloving en de bruiloft

amin, die witte of die zwarte?
die witte esma, wit staat je mooi...
ik wilde er mooi uizien vanavond het was namelijk een chique restaurant dus moest ik er een beetje met classe
uitzien,...amin ging zich in de douche aankleden en ik gewoon in de kamer..
ik trok me witte jurk aan die een beetje over me knieen heen viel 
ik deed me witte puntlaarsjes aan en me witte ketting om..
gooide me wilde krullen los en maakte me lichtjes op

ik kreeg letterlijk een hartverzaking toen ik amin uit de douche zag komen
hij had een mooie pak aangetrokken met een heel schattig stropdasje
en keek me vol bewondering aan..we zeiden tegelijk WOUWWW
hij was zo mooi!!!!!
amin bleef me maar aankijken totdat ik me een beetje begon te schamen..
hij kwam dichterbij..ik voelde me hart in me keel bonsen...
inmiddels was ie heel dichtbij me, ik keek omlaag...
hij zweeg,,,,amin duwde me hoofd zachtjes naar boven zodat ik hem in zijn ogen aankeek
hij kuste me lang op me mond..
het was zo een lieve kus....zo zacht en zo warm..
ik haalde me hoofd langzaam weg en even was er een stilte...
gelukkig zei amin snel..laten we gaan essie...

gala was heel erg mooi, net zoals amin het beschreven had...we aten en dronken wat en gingen toen een stukje lopen
het was er heel erg druk...er waren ook nog een paar discotheekjes enzo vandaar...het was zo super gezellig!
amin en ik hadden een mooi chique italiaans restaurant ondekt aan het water
we gingen naar binnen en zagen al snel dat het onwijs druk was, 
er kwam een meneer naar ons toe en gaf ons een hand
we moesten met hem meelopen...
we liepen een mooie trap op..het was net een paleis!
hij begeleiden ons naar een groot balkon waar 1 tafel stond met kaarsjes, het was het mooiste wat ik ooit had gezien
maar ik snapte het niet, het was zo druk en wij kregen de beste tafel in het hele gebouw dat kan toch niet?
maar ik zweeg...amin wist er blijkbaar meer van als ik..
hij liep naar de mooie stoel aan de tafel en schoof die voor me uit ik ging zitten en daarna pas hij..
het bleef stil, ik keek hem vragend aan..hij hield ze hand voor me mond en zei: esma geniet van dit mooie moment
dat deed ik..we hadden prachtig uitzicht...er stond een mooie berg en we genoten van de zonsondergang..

totdat amin de stilte verbrak...
lieve esma.........me hart begon te bonsen....

----------


## Samira_Zina

nee hoor lieverd ik wordt nu gek dat je niet meer verder schrijft ga ja naar marokko of niet xxjes van je nieuwe fan samira

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey lieverd ja ik blijf altijd je trouwe fan hoor xxxjes nesrien p.s wil je snel verder gaan  :tunis:

----------


## Ala0uia

O my god .. je bent echt goed .. shrijf a.u.b het verhaal verder .. ik kan gewoon niet meer wachteen .. 
Je verhaal is supppppppppeeeeeeerrrrr goedddd ..  :duim:  

ALa0uia

----------


## The Arab

Salaam oua alaicum Rwina_Zina,

Ik zal kort en krachtig zijn over het verhaal die je nu schrijft:
*** UITMUNTEND ***

Talent heb je zeker, alleen ik zou het echt jammer vinden als je er niets mee zal doen! Want een goeie schrijfster als jij ben ik zelden tegengekomen.

Mag ik je wat vragen?

Hoe doe je het in het godsnaam?

Ga zo door meid!

Heel veel goede dingen toegewenst en thalla fie rassek!

Mohamed

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaaah wat krijg ik weer super reactie's!!!!!!!
die had ik eerlijk gezegt niet verwacht omdat ik gister een top vervolg had bedacht maar toen ik hem op maroc.nl zette viel me pc uit en was ik alles kwijt  :potver:  
nou ik kon me pc wel uit het raam gooien!!!!! dat deed ik maar niet want ik was bang dat de bliksem in me pc zo slaan en dat die vervolgens brandend in mijn tuin zou belanden!!
 :frons:  sorry ik ga weer een beetje te ver met mijn fantasie he?

anyway..ik had dus snel een vervolg gemaakt en snel erop gezet

gelukkig vonden jullie het toch goed!!!!!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :knipoog:   :Smilie:   :duim: 

welkom samira zina!!
nou ik zou naar marokko gaan maar er is iets tussen gekomen..
dus ik weet niet of ik wel ga, mischien pak ik onverwachts een vliegtuig eind juli :knipoog: 
normaal ga ik elk jaar maar ja.....
insalah aankomend jaar..dan ga ik 1000000% cker! 
ga jij nog naar marokko????
thanks 4 je reactie!!

salaam tunisiagirl,
ben blij dat je me fan blijft!!!
wat moet ik anders zonder jou  :frons:  

hey alaouia,
ben zo blij dat je het goed vind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik zal gelijk verder schrijven!!
hihi echt leuk dat je reageerd!!!!!!
kiss rwina zina  :zwaai: 





alaikom a salaam the arab,

vind je echt dat ik talent heb?
ik ben blij dat je dat vind!!!
ik zou er namelijk cker wat mee willen doen...ik schrijf echt heel erg graag!!
zal ik je eerlijk vertellen hoe ik het doe....
ik ga voor me pc zitten en begin te typen....
het is gewoon een soort van film wat er in me hoofd afspeelt..
als ik typ dan denk ik niet eens na..het komt allemaal van zelf..
ik bereid me ook niet voor of wat dan ook, gewoon typen totdat me vingers pijn doen en dan kap ik ermee en ga ik later verder...
 :haha: 

ik vind het echt heel erg leuk dat je me verhaal leest mohamed!!
en voel me goed doordat je me een schrijvster noemt........:bloos:
thanks for the reactie!!!!!!!!!

thalla!!!!! 
liefs, rwina_zina  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik keek hem vragend aan....hij was nerveus..dat merkte ik...wat zou er toch aan de hand zijn....ik voelde woede naar boven komen, hij zou toch niks verkeerds gedaan hebben he? ik ga gek worden als dat zo is!!!!! amin begon met praten...

lieve esma,
ik hoef je niet te bewijzen dat ik van je hou, want je weet dat ik dat echt doe, ik hou zoveel van je, ik zou niet zonder jou kunnen leven...
net zoals een vogel niet zonder ze vleugels.....
esma je hebt me zo veel geleerd en zoveel gegeven...
we kunnen goed met elkaar praten over alles en we begrijpen elkaar, we kunnen het goed met elkaar vinden en hebben dezelfde vrienden
problemen hebben we bijna nooit...
ik wist het van dag 1 dat ik je zag...jij bent het meisje met wie ik verder wil..
lieve esma, wil je met me trouwen? wil jij je leven met mij delen?

ik kreeg geen lucht meer....ik kreeg spontaan tranen....
ik vergat al mijn problemen..ik was het gelukkigste meisje op de hele aardbol......ik wilde niks liever dan bij amin zijn..
ik huilde van blijdschap...amin keek me vragend aan terwijl hij me handen vast hield.....
o shit hij wilde natuurlijk het ja woord horen...
JA AMIN JA IK WIL MET JE TROUWEN zei ik huilend..
amin kreeg tranen...hij tilde me op en omhelste me stevig..
zo bleven we ongeveer 5 minuten staan....
met me armen over amin heen keek hij me in me ogen aan
esma ik zal er alles aan doen om je gelukkig te maken alles!!!!
ik hou van je zij hij zachtjes, ik ook van jou amin,

we waren een beetje van de schrik bijgekomen en gingen weer aan de tafel zitten....
amin zei dat we nog heel veel te bespreken hadden over de verloving..
wanneer enz enz enz
ik was zo gelukkig, en niemand kon dat geluk van me afnemen iemand
ik had besloten om het me ouders te vertellen en als ze het niet accepteerde dan zou ik het huis uit gaan
ik weet dat me vader het zal accepteren maar ja me moeder....
ze zal het cker een schande vinden voor de mensen aan wie ze haar woord heeft gegeven...maar daar heb ik eerlijk gezegt schijt aan!
amin en ik waren nog gaan wandelen langs de boulevard en gingen toen terug naar ond huisje....

het was heel gezellig toen we aankwamen verschillende groepen waren aan het barbecuen en andere waren andere leuke dingen aan het doen
het was druk alhoewel er van ons groepje niemand thuis was
het was al 11 uur 's avonds en alle huisjes(dat zijn er heel veel) waren mooi met lichtjes versiert....
amin ging naar boven om even een koude douche te nemen en ik zat buiten voor de deur zoals gewoonlijk waren alle deuren open omdat iedereen altijd binnen en buiten liep...
er liep een man in mijn richting.....hij was jong en had een mooi gezicht met een ringbaardje...hij zag eruit als een imam...maar dat kon niet hij was zo jong en zo modern.....
salaam alaikom mevrouw zij hij....
hij was nederlands....alaikom a salaam meneer zei ik met een glimlach
sorry dat ik uw stoor hoor..mijn naam is reda en wil je wat geven
ik was verbaast wat wilde hij toch.....
hij gaf me een papiertje dat zwaar aanvoelde, ik zei niks...
mevrouw, dit gaat uw heel erg nodig hebben..ik bleef hem aankijken maar zij geen woord....
ALLAH waakt over uw..dat waren zijn laatste woorden, hij verdween,
ik was effe in shock omdat ik er nisk van snapte........
ik keek naar me hand waar dat zware papiertje zat..ik maakte het open en zag een ketting met een koran eraan, op het briefje stond zijn nummer met de naam reda erboven, onder het nummer stond bel me als het zover is...
ik snapte er echt niks van....hij zag er erg vertrouwd uit en was heel erg beleeft...zou het een van die versier trucs zijn?
dat zou kunnen....maar toch had ik het gevoel dat dat niet zo was...
ik wilde eerst "reda" gaan zoeken om het terug te geven maar uit alle respect deed ik dat maar niet..
ik keek naar het kettinkje en zag dt er een briefje in zat..ik opende hte niet aangezien het een koraantje was en het vast en cker een stukje uit de koran was..
ik wikkelde het mooie kettinkje in het papiertje en liep naar binnen
ik ging snel naar me kamer en deed het briefje en de ketting in mijn beatycase...die had gelukkig een veiligheidsnummer zodat niemand erin kan kijken, niet dat ze dat zouden doen, maar ik zeg vaak tegen amin dat hij wat uit me tas moet pakken dus als hij dat kettinkje tegen komt dan het ik een beetje heel erg een probleem!!!

amin was klaar met douche en aankleden..
nou meid wat gaan we doen zei hij terwijl we buiten onze broodjes aan het opeten waren..
weet ik veel, zei ik met volle mond
het is 10 voor 12 dus we kunnen gaan slapen maar we kunnen ook wat anders gaan doen? 
nee zei ik ik wil niet slapen...
amin belde de jongens op die "aan het uitgaan" waren
die zeiden dat ze in een super tent waren en dat we moesten komen
amin vroeg het aan me en ik stemde toe
die avond was super!!!! we waren naar die tent gegaan en het was heel gezellig we hebben gedanst en gelachen en we waren 4 uur thuis..ik lig nu naast amin in bed...amin is als een baby in slaap gevallen maar ik staarde naar ze gezicht...zo mooi....ik zag onze verloving al helemaal voor me....met die gedachten ben ik in slaap gevallen


ik ben nu weer in nador...het is 3 uur in de middag en we waren 1 uur aangekomen in nador..
ik heb me spullen weer uitgepakt 
me ouders zeiden dat ze me miste...
ik ben nu weer alleen thuis..kan je na gaan hoeveel ze me miste (ahum)
ze zijn naar me tante die in ben tijab woont
"GEEF HIER DAN! EY DOL YASSIN DAN!!! NIET MIJ" hoorde ik buiten ik keek uit me raam en zag dat amin en de rest aan het voetballen waren voor me deur(ook zijn deur aangezien we niet eens 2 meter van elkaar wonen) 
EY GA SLAPENriep ik naar ze ze draaiden zich om en moesten lachen
dag esma leef jij ook nog zeiden ze in koor
jaja ik leef ook nog ja............
amin keek me in me ogen aan en gaf me een knigoog..we hadden het groepje nog niks verteld aangezien we nog geendatum enzo hadden geprikt....

ik ging verder met me kamer een beetje opruimen en het was heerlijk om amin buiten te horen schreewen..hij was zo dichtbij me!!!
ik hoefde hem niet te missen..alhoewel ik dat wel deed..

me telefoon ging over..ik vroeg me af wie dat was,..had helemaal geen zin in een telefoon gesprek..maar ik nam toch op
tot mijn schrik hoorde ik iemand huilen...
ehm...eh.....esma?
ja zei ik geschokeert
met naual zusje van samier...........
er is iets met samier..........
het was net of me wereld onder me voeten vandaan gleed......

vervolg komt er snel aan!!
liefs, rwina zinaatje

ps schattig plaatje he?? thuglove!!!!!!

----------


## Ala0uia

Schrijff snel maareh ik bedoel ook heel snel verder asjeblieft
je bent echt goed .. Toppie ..  :grote grijns:

----------


## BoEsSa

rwina_zina, ik heb er geen woorden voor! Prachtig!!!
Maak je verhaaltjes af, bundel ze samen, loop ermee naar een drukkerij en gegaranderd dat het een kassucces wordt!!!
BoEsSa

----------


## Ala0uia

Of niet boessa :duim :

----------


## BoEsSa

AlaOuia, die meid is goed he!

----------


## Ala0uia

Pfffff Goed .. 
Naaah .. Ze Is SUPERRR  :oog:  RRRRRRRRRRR GOEDDDD ..

----------


## BoEsSa

hahahahaha inderdaad was ff een foutje van me!

----------


## Ala0uia

:knipoog:

----------


## moonwalker

Rwina_zina!

Sjongejonge...Ik heb bewondering voor je hoor...Je weet precies wanneer je moet stoppen om ons vol ongeduld te laten wachten op je vervolg!  :duim:  Klasse hoor!

Wacht met ongeduld op je vervolg...

Veel liefs,

moonwalker

----------


## The Arab

Sabah al kheer Zina_Rwina,

Prachtig, prachtig en nog eens prachtig meid. Ik had je eerst schrijfster genoemd! Sorry voor de "belediging"! Shrijfster is een klein woord voor wat je vandaag hebt kunnen verwezenlijken!!! Je bent een meester (a professional) in schrijven!!! En dit meen ik uit de grond van mijn hart!!! ECHT WAAR!!!

Je hebt echt talent, Zina_Rwina! Op de manier van schrijven hoe jij een verhaal in mekaar zet, daarvoor is minimaal talent en fantasie voor nodig!!! En deze moeten ook in evenwicht zijn, anders lukt het niet!!!

Zina_Rwina, als je naar Marokko gaat; kun je dan wel verder schrijven of is het echt niet mogelijk!!! Een hele voorzichtige tip: ik weet dat je echt heel veel Internet-shops hebt in Marokko!!! Maar als je even tussen uit wilt is dat je meer dan gegunt!!!

Allah ihafdek,

Mohamed

P.S. Ik hoop dat je niet boos wordt op deze opmerking, maar Rwina vind ik echt niet passen bij je persoonlijkheid die ik uit je verhaal fantaseer!!! Rwina betekent toch in het arabisch: een rotzooitje!!! En gezien de orde die je via je verhaal straalt, botst dit even in mijn ogen. Als ik het fout heb, mijn oprechte excuses!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

:bloos:

salaam iedereen!!!!!!!!!!
duizend maal dank voor de fantastische reactie's...


dag schatjes!!!(boessa en alaouia  :Wink:  )
hahaha ik vind jullie reactie's echt geweldig!!!!!!!!
daaruit kan ik zien dat jullie echt lieve meiden zijn!
bedankt dat jullie me verhalen lezen en erop reageren!
you rule!!!!!!!  :zwaai: 

salaam moowalker  :knipoog: 
hoe is het met je?
hihi thanks voor je lieve reactie..kijk hier word ik dus wel verlegen van 
snap je?  :haha: 
maaruh ik verheug me op het volgende verhaal....you know what i mean  :knipoog: 
ik spreek je HEEEEL gauw!
liefs, rwina 

sabbah el kheer the arab!
wouw! ben ik echt een meester?(a professional) in schrijven?
dat is echt een comliment die we allemaal willen horen!
en ik kon er maar van dromen! het betekent heel erg veel voor mij
vooral omdat je het echt meent!

de kans is heel klein dat ik naar marokko ga dit jaar..
maar ALS ik ga dan zal ik cker verder schrijven..maak je daar niet druk over! ik zal altijd verder schrijven no matter what!
ik vind het namelijk zonde om een verhaal niet af te maken toch?

en dan nu andwoord op je PS  :knipoog: 
ik zou nooit boos worden op een opmerking noooooooit!!!
nou ik heb er een beetje anders tegenaan gekeken..
het is inderdaad zo dat rwina "rotzooitje" betekent
maar ik en me vriendinnen gebruiken rwina ook als iets helemaal te gek is..zeg maar" zooo het was daar helemaal vet" dan zeggen wij dus zooo het was daar echt een rwina.....
en zoals je denk ik wel weet betekent zina schoonheid of iets wat daarmee te maken heeft....
dus als je rwina en zina mengt.......wat komt er dan uit de pan?
IKKE!! hahahahahahahahahah  :haha:  grapje
nou ik hoop dat je het een heel klein beetje snapt:vreemd
 :knipoog:  maar 1 ding..het is wel positief!
ik vond die opmerking eigenlijk meer een compliment!
aangezien je rwina niet bij mij vind passen!
heel erg bedankt voor je reactie! en hoop er meer van je te ontvangen!!

ps: mag ik je een vraagje stellen......
ik heb het idee dat je niet uit marokko komt....maar ik ben heeeeel erg benieuwd waar je dan wel vandaan komt!
let me know if you want!
liefs rwina_zina <-------------- :haha: 

nou nogmaals thanks allemaal!!!!
enne ik ga gauw verder met me verhaal!
kus ikke

----------


## The Arab

ps: mag ik je een vraagje stellen......
ik heb het idee dat je niet uit marokko komt....maar ik ben heeeeel erg benieuwd waar je dan wel vandaan komt!
let me know if you want!
liefs rwina_zina <--------------

Salaam Zina_Rwina,

Als ik iemand complimenten geef, dan geef ik ze ook uit de grond van mijn hart! Ik heb ook andere verhalen gelezen van andere mensen, maar talent heb ik niet echt kunnen vinden als bij jou. Ik heb zelfs mijn complimenten gegeven aan een verkeerd persoon gegeven, omdat ik dacht dat zij dit verhaal schreef!!! Ze noemt zich Miss_Rwina!!! Jullie hebben bijna dezelfde gebruikersnaam. Er is wel een andere verhaal dat ook heel goed is, dit verhaal heet:'once up on a time' van maroROCKS!

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Mohamed

P.S. Zina_Rwina, je mag van mij alles weten, behalve mijn pincode natuurlijk! Effe lachen!!!! ..... Nog effe dan!!! Ok, nu serieus!!! Ik ben volbloed Marokkaans. Ik zou graag van je willen weten waarom je denkt dat ik niet uit Marokko zou komen!

----------


## rwina_zina

me handen trilde en hte was een grote moeite om me telefoon nog vast te houden..ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen..ik voelde nu me hele lichaam beven....en voor ik het wist barste ik in tranen uit en ik had geen contole meer over mezelf...ik begon te schreeuwen NEEEE NEEEEE ik hoorde naual aan de andere kant mee huilen....esma rustig asjeblieft rustig.....ik bleef door huilen maar nu rustiger ik wilde naual niet laten schrikken......emsa...is het goed als ik nu langskom zei ze zacht...
naual! asjeblieft, je moet langskomen zei ik....
oke ben met een half uurtje bij je....naual hing op en ik bleef naar het gepiep luisteren van de telefoon...ik viel neer op de grond en huilde
ik had al het gevoel dat er wat met hem zou gebeuren..en ik heb niks gedaan! het is mijn schuld!
met moeite stond ik op en liep naar de keuken..ik dronk wat, waste me gezicht me water, en ging toen liggen...
ik moest helder worden voor als naual kwam...
nu pas realliseerde ik me dat samier heel veel voor me betekende..
het was me beste vriend...hij heeft me nodig maar ik voel me zo machteloos...ik heb hulp nodig...
maar ik weet niet eens wat er met hem is!
dus ik wacht af totdat naual komt en het me verteld
stel hij is verbtand...of stel hij heeft een auto ongeluk gehad, zal dat het zijn?is dat het? na3al sitan ahrami zei ik een paar keer
ik keek uit me raam en zag dat amin niet meer buiten was..alleen tarik en yassin waren er nog en die zaten te genieten van een colaatje
ze zagen me niet...gelukkig hadden ze me ook niet horen schreeuwen
dan waren ze gelijk naar binnen komen stormen!
en wat moest ik dan zeggen? tja gelukkig is dat niet gebeurd
ik dacht lang na over van alles en nog wat...
waarom ALLAH waarom gebeuren zulke rare dingen in me leven?
ik ben gelukkig maar het is net of iemand me geluk probeert tegen te houden...
ik hoorde geklop op de deur en ik deed open..ik zag naual staan..je kon zien dat ze had gehuild en ze zag er doodmoe uit...
yassin en tarik schrokken daarvan, ze kwamen naar me toe om te vragen of alles oke was..ja zei ik....."als er iets is kun je naar me ons toekomen" hadden ze nog gezegt..ik bedankte ze en vroeg ze of ze niks tegen amin konden zeggen...ze stemde toe....
zodra naual binnen was en ik de deur dichtdeed deed ze haar handen voor haar gezicht en begon ze te huilen ik opmhelste haar en huilde met haar mee.........we hebben cker een kwartier gehuild totdat de tranen echt helemaal op waren, naual was lijkbleek geworden en ik zag dat ze echt was afgevallen...ik nam naual mee naar de woonkamer en zei dat ze even moest gaan liggenik pakte wat te drinken voor haar en wachten totdat ze gekalmeerd was...
naual zei ik zachtjes, wat is er gebeurd....
ze stond op en ging rechtzitten op de MTARBA (sedaria oftewel marokkaanse bank)
ze begon met vertellen ....

esma, samier was naar saidia geweest en toen hij thuiskwam deed ie heel raar, ik dacht hij zal wel chagrijnig zijn ofzo..
maar het werd nog vreemder toen hij begon te schreeuwen naar me moeder en haar uitschelde..dat zou hij normaal nooit doen zo is samier niet, me moeder begon toen te huilen en smeekte hem om normaal te doen..toen me vader ermee bemoeide wilde hij bijna me vader een klap verkopen..gelukkig deed hij het niet omdat me moeder hem smeekte
hij bleef toen in zijn kamer een hele tijd en we lieten hem met rust..
die nacht ging me moeder kijken hoe het met hem was en hij was heel erg ziek geworden..hij had 40 graden koorts en ze hele lichaam trilden
we belden snel een dokter maar toen de dokter kwam zij hij niks anders dan..hij heeft een koorts...nou dat konden we zelf ook wel zien!
me moeder had nog wat medicijnen uit nederland meegenomen maar dat hielp ook niet..
het gaat heel slecht met hem want de volgende dag gingen we naar het ziekenhuis en die wilde hem daar houden...ze deden niks....ze lieten hem daar gewoon liggen dus besloot me moeder hem mee naar huis te nemen want daar was hij beter af dan in het ziekenhuis
me moeder is nu aan het gek worden want samier eet en drinkt niet en hij komt op een dag 5 minuten bij en valt dan weer in slaap..
het is gewoon samier niet meer
we hebben bijna alle dokters van nador bij ons thuis gehaald en allemaal zeggen ze meer dan een koorts kunnen we niet vinden
we staan nu machteloos we kunnen niks doen, als we nu terug gaan naar nederlans zijn we bang dat hij het niet haald omdat het gewoon te zwaar is en hem met het vliegtuig sturen had een van de dokters ons afgeraden, esma huilde ze..wat moet ik doen, wat moet ik doen me broer staat op het punt te overlijden en ik kan niks doen!!!

ik had niet door dat ik heel erg aan het huilen was..pas toen ik naual omhelste...toen merkte ik dat ik heel erg aan het huilen was....
samier gaat dood dacht ik....want de manier waarop naual het vertelde klonk het heel erg ernstig...samier gaat dood dacht ik nogmaals

naual probeerde niet te huilen en ik zag dat ze al haar moed verzamelde om te praten...
esma, samier is zo anders, hij is niet zoals de meeste broers ik mag alles van hem alles! we hadden welleens ruzie maar dan kwam hij gauw naar me toe gaf me geld en vertelde me dat het hem speet...
hij deed alles voor me.....alles...
esma mag ik je wat vragen?
tuurlijk zei ik snikkend..
me moeder weet dat ik hier ben en ze vroeg me jou mee te nemen
zou je asjeblieft met me mee naar huis willen gaan? asjeblieft?
tuurlijk naual..tuurlijk ga ik met je mee!!!!!
liep naar me kamer en trok me jelaba aan...

gelukkig stonden je jongens niet meer buiten..
aangekomen bij nauals mooie huis dacht ik nog..
je kan wel rijk zijn en alles hebben maar wat doe je nou in situatie's als deze? naual belde aan en naual's moeder deed open..
ook zei zag er slecht uit...ze was bleek en huilde...
ik liep naar binnen en de vrouw omhelste me.. ikkreeg weer tranen
nadat we allemaal kalm waren gingen we zitten in de woonkamer en dronken thee...naual's moeder (die malika heette) vertelde me wat de dokters hadden gezegt..ik luisterde aandachtig
nadat we helemaal uit waren gepraat over samier en de rare situatie sprongen we over naar andere onderwerpen..zoals hoe het bij mij thuis is enzo..malika kenden me ouders en ze was vriendinnen met me moeder, ze vond het jammer dat me moeder niet was gekomen naar haar sadaka...ik wist dat wij er binnekort ook eetje gingen houden dus dat vertelden ik malika, ze verheugde zich erop omdat ze moeder wel weer wou zien..malika vertelde me dat ze vroeger toen me moeder en zei nog niet naar nederlanden waar gekomen hele goeie vriendinnen waren en ze vertelde wat ze allemaal hadden meegemaakt...
malika lachte....naual fluisterde in me oor dat haar moeder lang niet meer had gelachen en dat ze me dankbaar was..
malika naual en ik lachte heel wat en we babbelde over het een en ander..het gesprek eindigde even toen de vader van naual binnekwam..
ik schaamde me dood ik liep naar hem toe en kuste zijn hand...
hij glimlachte en zei MAR3BABIK A JEDI (welkom mijn dochter)
het was een aardige man hij bleef bij ons zitten en dronk nanah thee
we gingen verder met onze gesprekken en we kregen ook de vader van naual aan het lachen..hij vroeg me waarom ik niet vaker bij hun thuis kwam..hij mocht me had ie gezegt...
naual's vader ging naar de moskee en malika was aan het koken..
ik wilde samier zien..naual begeleide me naar ze kamer en ze ging naar beneden..ik stond voor samiers kamer en twijfelde 
ik had besloten naar binnen te gaan..ik deed ze deur langzaam open en ging naar binnen..hij had een mooie kamer maar alles was donker..ik liep langzaam naar ze bed waar hij lag en ging op de stoel zitten die naast zijn bed stond...ik probeerde heel voorzichtig te zijn maar het maakte eigenlijk niet uti want ik zag dat samier heel erg vast sliep
ik had me laten vertellen door malika dat hij 80% van de dag sliep
malika dacht eigenlijk dat hij in coma lag maar ja de "dokters" zeiden dat het niet zo was..
ik ging op het bed zitten en keek naar samier..
hij was ziek dat zag ik aan hem..
het deed me pijn hem daar zo te zien...ik voelde tranen op komen
ik huilde zachtjes, ik was bang om hem wakker te maken en ik was bang dat hij dan tegen me zou gaan schreeuwen..dat zou me pijn doen aangezien ik dat niet van samier was gewend
toch ging ik praten..samier...ik mis je zij ik zacht
word asjeblieft beter samier...ik huilde nu heel erg....
ik keek naar samier en zag dat ze ogen opende.....
ze waren half open en hij keek me aan..hij zag dat ik aan het huilen was...en verzamelde al ze moed en tilde toen zijn hand op en streelde me gezicht..niet huilen esma asjeblieft niet huilen zei hij schor(hees)
hij veegde me tranen weg...en ik zag dat hij ook tranen kreeg
esma, vergeet nooit dat jij het meisje bent van wie ik het meest hou
je bent mij grote zus en ik heb respect voor je zei hij met moeite
ik hou van je esma...en ik zal naar hemel gaan en vandaar zal ik over je waken..en kijken hoe mooi je bent..
ik kon niet stoppen met huilen...samier trok me naar zich toe en ik huilde tegen zijn borst aan....samier aaiden over me hoofd, ik voelde zijn hart bonken...samier sliep weer.....ik stond op en ging op me hurken naast zijn bed zitten...ik gaf hem een ksu en zei"asjeblieft verlaat me niet samier..asjeblieft...."
ik vertrok...ik deed zijn kamer deur dicht..en liep naar beneden ik had nog bij de trap gewacht totdat me tranen een beetje weg waren
ik hoorde naual en malika praten
ze zaten over mij te praten...malika zij..die esma is zo een schat...
naual andwoorde daarop...ja dat is ze mama toen ik bij haar thuis was huilde ze met me mee en ze was zo lief voor me!
weer voelde ik tranen opkomen en liep de keuken binnen...
ik had ze verteld dat ik met samier had gepraat..
ze waren er blij mee want ze hadden me verteld dat samier lang niet meer had gepraat..
ik ging naar huis maar beloofde ze snel terug te komen...

het is nu al twee dagen verder en het gaat steeds slechter met samier..
ik ben machteloos en ik weet niet wat ik moet doen
ik had amin erover verteld en ook hij was even langsgegaan..amin was er kapot van en hij troosten me goed
me moeder was er ook helemaal gek van geworden 
ze ging elke dag met me mee..en hielp malika veel

me ouders zijn (zoals vaker) weg..
dit keer zijn ze in een stadje bij rabat daar in de buurt,,het heette mohamdia volgens mij....
ik had geen zin om mee te gaan dus ik besloot thuis te blijven 
het is nog maar 12 uur in de middag/ochtend en ik besloot me amin wat te gaan doen..hij wilde me opvrolijke en dat vond ik lief van hem...
we gingen naar middar enamin kocht een hele mooie ring voor me ..
ik had nu in totaal 3 ringen van hem....twee die ik zomaar kreeg en eentje toen hij me ten huwelijk vroeg
die was echt prachtig!!!! er zaten diamantjes in en binnen de ring stonden onze namen....
ik had die ring bewaart omdat ik bang was dat er wat mee zou gebeuren, de andere twee waren ook heel erg mooi..
daar zaten roze steentjes in..
amin en ik gingen terug naar nador en zaten aan een cafeetje aan het water...het was mijn lievelings cafeetje want er kwamen veel nederlandse marokkanen dus het was altijd gezellig...daartegenover was een spaanse consulaat volgens mij.....ik wist niet wat het was maar ik liep er vaak langs dus noemde het maar het spaanse consulaat..
we waren druk aan het praten over van ales en nog wat...we hadden het oppeens over namen...
ik had amin verteld dat ik eigenlijk esma sarah heette me tweede naam heb ik van me oma.."HEY WAT TOEVALLIG" zei amin ik heb ook een tweede naam! reda! wat vind je van die naam esma?
ik keek hem lachend aan..die naam is prachtig amin!!!
maar waar kon ik die naam nou van dacht ik.....me hart kon elk moment uit me lichaam springen....
ik had geen controle over mezelf..
reda..dat is die jongen van oujda......die "imam"!!!!!
wat zou het toch bedoelt hebben met " dit gaat u nodig hebben, en bel me als het zover is..."
zou hij samier bedoelen?O MY GOD! wat is dit toch! ik snap er niks meer van! ik geloof niet in magie!maar wat is dit toch..A RABI help mij toch schreeuwde ik in mezelf
YOOOOO esma leef je nog zij amin terwijl hij met ze hand voor me ogen zwaaide..ik wilde niet opvallen..ehm ja ik leef nog zij ik lachend..
zullen we maar gaan zij amin..
amin zette me om de hoek af anders zouden mensen natuurlijk gaan praten..we namen afscheid en spraken af dat we elkaar snel weer zouden zien..
ik liep naar huis...pakte gelijk me beatycase en dat briefje van reda..ik deed het open en pakte de ketting...me handen toetse 06 in....zal ik hem bellen........


ciao..ga snel weer verder!!!!  :knipoog:   :zwaai:   :engel: 

ps the arab...ik ga nu reageren op je reactie! niet weggaan! :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

:blozen:  ehm hey mohamed....
ik voel me op dit moment heel erg dom...  :brozac:   :blozen:  
ik weet niet waarom ik het idee had dat je niet marokkaans was..
maar dat dacht ik op een of andere manier..
MAAAAR ik bedoelde het niet verkeerd hoor! absoluut niet!
enne ik moest eigenlijk wel lachen om "behalve mijn pincode natuurlijk"  :haha:  

klopt, miss rwina en rwina zina lijkt wel op elkaar jah dus ik snap waarom je je had vergist!
(trouwens miss rwina is een schat hoor! :knipoog: )
enne het verhaal 'once up on a time' van maroROCKS is geweldig!!
ze is echt goed alleen jammer dat ze niet doorgaat he?
nogmaals bedankt dat je vind dat ik talent heb.......  :lekpuh:  
vind ik echt leuk om te horen!!!!!!!!!!!!

heb je me vervolg al gelezen? :knipoog: 
kus ik

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> * ehm hey mohamed....
> ik voel me op dit moment heel erg dom...   
> ik weet niet waarom ik het idee had dat je niet marokkaans was..
> maar dat dacht ik op een of andere manier..
> MAAAAR ik bedoelde het niet verkeerd hoor! absoluut niet!
> enne ik moest eigenlijk wel lachen om "behalve mijn pincode natuurlijk"  
> 
> klopt, miss rwina en rwina zina lijkt wel op elkaar jah dus ik snap waarom je je had vergist!
> ...


Hoi Zina_Rwina,

Ik heb je vervolg uitgeprint om straks in de trein te lezen! Lekker op mijn dooie gemak en achterover leest het best!!!

Maar ik vind dat je niet echt mijn vraag hebt beantwoord! Ik weet nog steeds niet waarom je dacht dat ik niet Marokkaans zou zijn.

H maar meid, ik vergeef het je hoor! Op n voorwaarde: ALS JE BLIJFT SCHRIJVEN!!! Akkoord?

Prettig weekend,

Mohamed

P.S. Er zijn zoveel mensen die positief gereageerd hebben op je verhaal, dus je moet nu wel echt gaan geloven dat echt talent hebt!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

veel plezier alvast met het vervolg lezen!!!!
in de trein? waar naar toe?( je zij dat ik alles mocht weten)
 :haha:  grapje hoor!

oke ik zal nu andwoord geven op je vraag...

"Rwina betekent toch in het arabisch: een rotzooitje!!!"
dus toen dacht ik dat je niet-marokkaans was....maar mischien kwam je wel uit algerije of egypte dacht ik.......maar wat ik me niet bedacht dat je ook berbers kan zijn(ik ben wel berbers)
dus ik denk dat ik niet echt na had gedacht voordat ik zij dat ik dacht dat je niet marokkaans was 

snap je of word het ingewikkelt..dat word het voor mij namelijk wel.. :haha: 

ben blij met je reactie's!
zijn allemaal leuk!!!!!
liefs rwinaatje

ps: jij ook een lekker weekend toe gewenst!!!!!!!!!! :knipoog:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *veel plezier alvast met het vervolg lezen!!!!
> in de trein? waar naar toe?( je zij dat ik alles mocht weten)
>  grapje hoor!
> 
> oke ik zal nu andwoord geven op je vraag...
> 
> "Rwina betekent toch in het arabisch: een rotzooitje!!!"
> dus toen dacht ik dat je niet-marokkaans was....maar mischien kwam je wel uit algerije of egypte dacht ik.......maar wat ik me niet bedacht dat je ook berbers kan zijn(ik ben wel berbers)
> ...


Beste Rwinaatje,

Algerije? Egypte? Nou, nee hoor gewoon een pure Marokkaan!!! Ja het wordt wel ingewikkeld zeg schoonheid_rotzooitje!!! Nou Rwina_Zina klinkt wel mooier zeg!!!

Mijn reacties zijn oprecht, daarom zijn ze allemaal leuk!!! Klinkt een beetje arrogant zeg, maar dat ben ik verre van niet!!! Echt niet!!! En ik vind het ook heel leuk dat je positief reageert op mijn reacties en ik blijf hopen dat je blijft schrijven! En trouwens het is voor mijn een hele eer dat jij als de beste schrijfster op Maroc.nl op mijn mails reageert! 

Ook de groetjes terug,

Mohamed

Ja hoor je mag alles van me weten! Ik ga naar mijn locatie!!! Oh ja die is niet bekend!!! Maar die van jou ook niet!!! Of mag ik niet jou niet alles vragen?

----------


## rwina_zina

whahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Ja hoor je mag alles van me weten! Ik ga naar mijn locatie!!! Oh ja die is niet bekend!!! Maar die van jou ook niet!!! Of mag ik niet jou niet alles vragen

hahahah  :haha:  jij bent echt een hele slimme jongen hoor!!!!  :hihi:  hahahahah ik moest echt lachen!!!!!!!

hahahahahahha schoonheid_rotzooitje...hahahahahahah
je heb me echt aan het lachen gekregen mohamed!!!!!!!  :hihi:  

hahahahahah zucht.....eindelijk uitgelachen  :haha: 

wouw vind je mij echt de beste schrijvster op maroc.nl?
meen je dat echt?????  :gechoqueerd:  
het is juist voor mij een hele eer dat zo een slimme aardige jongen op mijn verhaal reageert joh!!!!!!  :duim:  

(  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  wouwwwwww ik? beste schrijfster op maroc.nl!!!)

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *whahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ja hoor je mag alles van me weten! Ik ga naar mijn locatie!!! Oh ja die is niet bekend!!! Maar die van jou ook niet!!! Of mag ik niet jou niet alles vragen
> 
> hahahah  jij bent echt een hele slimme jongen hoor!!!!  hahahahah ik moest echt lachen!!!!!!!
> 
> hahahahahahha schoonheid_rotzooitje...hahahahahahah
> je heb me echt aan het lachen gekregen mohamed!!!!!!!  
> ...


Ja Rwinaatje, ik vind jou echt de beste!!! Maar als ik jou blijf schrijven dan hou ik je van je goede werk en dat zal een negatieve invloed hebben op de duur op een vervolg van je verhaal!!! Zo moet ik dus alleen maar langer en langer en langer wachten op een klein stukje verhaal!!! Snik!!! Of heb je al een extra stukje voor het weekend? Zonee, doe het anders voor deze arme jongen!

Ok, dan is het voor ons allebei een eer dat we elkaar schrijven!!! Ik schrijf naar de beste schrijfster en jij naar een "slimme" jongen!!! Wat een arrogantie van mijn kant!!! O gelukkig staat "slimme" tussen aanhalingstekens!!!

Maar ik vind jou ook slim hoor! Want zo ontwijk je mijn indirecte vraag naar jouw locatie!!!???

Kleine en grote groetjes toegewenst.

Mohamed

P.S. Ik wens je ook een hele lekkere, fijne zalige, warme (28C) weekend toegewenst. Maar geen zwoele nachten natuurlijk, want dan kun je niet slapen!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

whahahah laat me raden....
intelligentie is een van jou eigenschappen?
nou, dat weet ik wel cker!

haha nee je houd me niet van me werk hoor!!!!
want ik schrijf een stukje altijd heel snel!!!!
ik zal straks wel weer een stukje af hebben hoor!
wees niet ongerust.... :haha: 

enne er straalt helemaal geen arrogantie van jou kant hoor!
anders had ik dat wel even aangegeven!  :grote grijns:  

nogmaals je houd me niet van me werk!
ik vind je reactie's erug leuk!!!!!!!
ik vermaak me daar echt wel mee!!!

hoe wist je dat ik jou indirecte vraag naar mijn locatie ontwijk (of is het ontweek?)
laat ik het zo zeggen...ik zet mijn locatie niet hier..net als jij ook niet doet! maaaaaarr ik laat het je wel weten.... :knipoog: 
WE FAXEN!!!! hahahah nee hoor!i let you no don't worry about that

ik keek net naar je profiel en ik zag dat jij bijna alle vragen ontwijkt!!!
je werkt toch niet bij de CIA he???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


by the way..ik ben blij dat je me geen zwoele nacht wenst, ik kan daar namelijk heel slecht tegen!! krijg ik een ochtend humeur van!  :haha: 

ik zal genieten van die 28 graden, hmm ik denk dat ik morgen lekker ga winkelen in amsterdam ofzo..
en jij? geniet je ook lekker van de warme dagen?
want je weet maar nooit voor je het weet sneeuwt het in hollanda!!!!

liefs, the on and only rotzooitje_schoonheid....oftewel.....een schoonheid die je een rotzooitje bezorgt  :haha: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *whahahah laat me raden....
> intelligentie is een van jou eigenschappen?
> nou, dat weet ik wel cker!
> 
> haha nee je houd me niet van me werk hoor!!!!
> want ik schrijf een stukje altijd heel snel!!!!
> ik zal straks wel weer een stukje af hebben hoor!
> wees niet ongerust....
> ...




Zo Rwinaatje, je keek dus even naar mijn profiel!!! Ik heb niets te verbergen hoor, maar ik had toen even geen zijn om al die vragen te beantwoorden. Ik heb de belangrijkste uitgezocht en die heb ik uitgevinkt zodat ze niet zichtbaar zullen zijn!!! Maar je mag ze van mij wel weten hoor, maar via welke medium???

Zo Amsterdam dus!!! Of niet? Hoe lang moet je reizen naar Amsterdam? (Ook weer zo'n indirecte vraag h???)

Nou Rwinaatje die mij schoonheid bezorgt (of is het andersom???) ik heb me vandaag echt vermaakt door met je te mailen. Maar aan alles komt een eind, want ik ga nu lekker weekend vieren!

Aufwiedersehen,

Mohamed

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahah ja ik nam ff een kijkje....
vind je niet erg he??? :knipoog: 

hahah nou ik reis ongeveer een kwartiertje naar amsterdam....
 :grote grijns:  
jij met je indirecte vragen ook!!!!! :haha: 
enne hoelang reis jij dan?? en hoe heet het station vanwaar jij reist?
whahahhahahahha joke!

ik moet zeggen dat ik me ook heel erg heb vermaakt door met jou te mailen! doen we gauw weer over he??? :knipoog: 

nou geniet maar van je weekend zou ik zeggen!!!!en bedankt voor je reactie's!!!!!!!!!

KeEp rEaDiNg My sToRy!!!!  :duim: 
liefs zina

ps: ja ik bezorg heel veel schoonheid!!!!
 :hihi:  arrogantie van mijn kant nu???  :zwaai:

----------


## moonwalker

Ik heb er geen woorden meer voor... :grote grijns: 

Ga zo door meid!

Ben trots op je!  :haha: 

Groetjes,

moonwalker

P.S.: Wat ben je stil vandaag... :lekpuh:

----------


## Ala0uia

Beste Verhaal Die ik o0i heb gelezen hiers0w .. je hebt echt talent .. als ik jou was zou k er een boek van maken ..

Mohiem bel die youssef .. :P 

Laterzzz Boesa Ala0uia

P.s. Schrijf please do0r .. kan gewoon niet wachten .. op je verv0lg

----------


## Babyface

Ik ga je verhaal uitprinten, (kost me weer 20 blz) en geef 'm aan mijn zusje van 11 te lezen. Vind ze supertof, hoor.


Bedankt.

----------


## Babyface

Om precies te zijn heeft jouw hele verhaal mij 32 blz gekost. Een heel bundel h.....

----------


## islygolfoujda

hoi meid 
mijn complimenten wat een leuke verhaal zeg tot nu toe echt je kan het echt goed vertellen hoe je dingen omschrijft het lijkt wel of ik zelf die dingen heb mee gemaakt ik denk ook dat het komt dat het verhaal zich afspeelt op plaaten weer ik zelf ook vandaan en geweest ben kom (amsterdam, nador, oujda en saidia) ik zie het allemaal voor me.

Ik heb ook dus daarom ingeschreven bij maroc.nl om jou speciaal te bedanken voor deze prachtige verhaal ik hoop echt dat je het afmaakt
mocht je verhaal nog heel lang zijn dan moet je er echt een boek van maken. ik had gisteren nog het verhaal aan mijn nicht uitgeprint en het waren heel veel bladzijdes ik hoop dat je er een boek ervan gaat uitbrengen.

ik kijk uit naar je vervolg
groetjes 

ps islygolg komt dat je bekent voor

----------


## rwina_zina

hey babyface!!!!!

32 BLADZIJDES????echt waar??? hahahahahah zoveel had ik er niet verwacht! (sorry dat je zo veel papier moest verspillen!)
ik hoop dat je zusje het leuk vind!
ook jij bedankt voor het reageren!!!!!
super van je!!!
liefs, rwina



salaam islygolfoujda,

dankje voor je lieve complimenten, het reageren, en het lezen van mij verhaal!!!!
tijdens het schrijven van mijn verhaal zit ik er ook helemaal in eerlijk gezegt! omdat het ook plaatsen in mijn omgeving zijn!
wat lief dat je je helemaal hebt aangemeld!!! je wilt niet weten hoe blij ik daar mee ben!! je bent een schat!
(maroc.nl moet blij met mij zijn vind je niet????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
nogmaals bedankt hoor!!!!!!!(enne, kon ik maar een schrijvester worden! daar droom ik echt van woelah!)
ik zal gauw weer verder gaan goed? want ik geniet cker van al die lieve reactie's!!

thala allemaal and don't forget KEEP READING!
 :haha: 

liefs rwina

----------


## arhaz

je moet gewoon contact op nemen met een uitgever!!! en dan ben jij echt binnen de kortste keren een echte schrijfster!!!  :duim:   :duim:  

hij is echt goed!! i want more!!  :strik:

----------


## islygolfoujda

salam riwna

walah ik heb me echt speciaal voor jou aangemeld om op je verhaal te reageren.
mohiem ik heb je verhaal uitgeprint ik heb het aan mijn nicht gegeven ze zou het in het weekend lezen, ik ga haar zo meteen bellen en vragen wat ze er van vond,maar ik denk dat ik het antwoord al weet.
mijn nicht is echt zo een type dat alleen maar dingen leest als het over marokaanen gaat anders leest ze niks. Dus ik wil je echt uit mijn hart bedanken dat je zon verhaal hebt geschreven.

ik hoor nog wel van je.
beslamaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey ik had tegen me vriedinnen gezegd je moet deze verhaal lezen een toen zeiden ze zkr een gaar verhaal maar toen ze het helemaal hadden gelzen werden ze gek wajoo deze meid is nog beter dan zohara zourali hahahahahaha zo zie je maar p.s schrijf verder xxjes nesrien

----------


## rwina_zina

wat heb ik te verliezen..niks toch? en mischien is dit wel de enige oplossing om samier te redden....
ik deed het...ik belde reda....toettttttt toettttt toettttttt....ja hallo met reda?
ik wilde eerst niet praten....hallo hoorde ik nogmaals...
ehm, hallo reda met ...............hey hallo meisje van oujda toch? ja dat ben ik zei ik geschrokken...
hoe wist je dat ik het was vroeg ik trillend...."ow gewoon lucky gues zei reda....
ik vond het eng........het viel effe stil totdat reda zei..is het al gebeurd???
ik schrok me toen echt dood! hoe weet je dat schreeuwde ik....wie ben jij!!!! ik schreeuwde zo hard als ik kon
en hing op...........oppeens werd ik terug gebeld......
ja hallo met reda waarom hing je op??????? WIE BEN JIJ? EN HOE WEET JE DAT DIT MIJN NUMMER IS! wat is dit voor een mafie dacht ik hoe kwam hij nou weer aan me nummer?zal ik je vertellen hoe ik aan je nummer kom zei reda ? ja zei ik schor....
nou je belde niet onbekend einstein......
ik moest lachen maar liet dat niet merken.....reda praten wat aan de lijn en oppeens werd ik kalm...hoe dat kwam weet ik niet
reda, hoe weet je dat er iets ging gebeuren? 
dat kan ik je niet vertellen.....maar vertel me eens wat er is gebeurd...
nadat ik alles had verteld vroeg hij me een paar domme dingen zoals is ie getrouwd,verloofd of heeft hij een relatie..ik weet niet waarom hij dat vroeg maar ja het zal wel goed zitten
nadat ik hem had verteld hoe ik heette zei hij: esma ik denk dat we beter ergens kunnen afspreken zodat we dit kunnen bespreken vind je niet?
ja tuurlijk joh! waarom gaan we niet lekker met zijn tweee een weekend erop uit zei ik sarcastisch...
oke, blijbaar heb je me hulp niet nodig esma?
ik dacht effe aan samier en bood toen me excuses aan, ik deed wel erg lullig vond ik terwijl hij me (denk ik) alleen wilde helpen
luister meid zei reda...als ik iets van je wilde of je iets aan wilde doen had ik dat allang gedaan....
maar ja wat zou ik er nou aan hebben? helemaal niks! ik wil je helpen omdat ik weet dat als ik dat niet doe dan....
dan wat??? vroeg ik kalm......dan zal het niet goed aflopen esma..en dat wil ik niet op me geweten hebben..
oke...we spreken af maar we doen het op mijn manier!!!!
is goed..zei reda..

ik sprak met reda af bij een plaatsje iets buiten nador...we hadden bij een restaurantje afgesproken waar veel mensen kwamen zodat ik cker was dat me niks zou overkomen
damn! dacht ik toen ik al 5 minuten zat te wachten bij het restaurantje..
het waren maar 5 minuten maar het leken wel 5 uren!!!!
ik was zenuwachtig....ik wist niet hoe ik moest reageren of praten..
ik zat aan een tafeltje en ik zag een knappe jongen bij richting op lopen...
tot mijn schrik was het reda...ik stond op en gaf hem een hand....
hoe is het met je esma? gaat wel en met jou?
ja het gaat wel goed hamdolilah zei hij...
ik had spijt dat ik dom deed door de telefoon want nu ik hem weer zag zag hij er heel vertrouwd en lief uit
hij bestelde twee koffie(terwijl ik dat niet luste, maar dronk het tegen me zin in)
hij begon met praten.....esma...ik heb goed nieuws en slecht nieuws, het slechte nieuws is dat samier te maken heeft met s7our (een soort magie/hekserij wat "mensen" andere mensen aan doen omdat ze bijv jaloers zijn of wat dan ook) en het goeie nieuws is dat...
ik liet me koffie vallen van de schrik......de ober kwam gelukkig snel aangelopen en ruimde de boel op en gaf me een nieuwe koffie(shit nu moest ik de koffie opnieuwd op drinken)
ik werd lijkbleek s7our? bedoel je dat...dat iemand .....
ik keek hem ongeloofwaardig aan...nee dat kan niet reda dat kan niet ik geloof niet in s7our dat bestaat gewoon niet echt niet...
reda keek me aan maar zei niks....
totdat ik hem vroeg...echt? is dat het echt reda echt waar?
zeg asjeblieft dat dat het niet is..huilde ik
reda schrok ervan dat ik tranen kreeg... hij schoof ze stoel naar me toe maar raakte me niet aan..
meisje niet huilen ik zal je helpen asjeblieft huil niet zei hij met een geschrokken gezicht
ik heb nooit in s7our gelooft ik hoorde wel verhalen erover maar dacht altijd dat het gewoon geruchten waren...
reda ging door met praten..het goeie nieuws is dat we het mischien kunnen genezen..
tss mischien dacht ik...wat heb ik daar nou weer aan..
reda, wat voor s7our is het, ik bedoel wat hebben ze heb aangedaan?
daar kan ik nog niet op andwoorden daar moet ik eerst die jongen voor zien en dan kunnen we kijken wat het is
oke zei ik zacht ik zal het met ze moeder erover hebben en dan geef ik je een belletje..goed?
hij knikte oke dat is goed........
ik stond op en gaf hem een hand...esma....ALLAH zal je beschermen...
het komt inscha allah goed esma...
ik bedankte hem voor alles en vertrok...toen ik in me auto zat dacht ik na over alle problemen die ik had
ik ben doodongelukkig...maar aan de andere kant ben ik het gelukkigste meisje terwereld!
hoe komt het dat ik zoveel problemen heb? niet alleen ik, maar ook andere marokkaanse meisjes?
ik ben super super super super super trots dat ik marokkaans ben...onze cultuur..de manier van omgaan, alles is gewoon geweldig!
alleen...we hebben zoveel onnodige problemen...zucht....ooit had amin tegen me gezegt dat een meisje een gevoelig schepsel is ze moet beschermd worden..
dat vond ik zo mooi en zo lief gezegt! dat vergeet ik nooit meer en het betekende veel voor mij!
ik ga me problemen gewoon even vegeten...ik zette het nummer van sean paul aan en had gelijk een "shake that ass" mood..
ik zat lekker mee te zingen...ik pakte me telefoon en zag dat ik twee berichten had..ik opende ze..
"dag schat wat ben je aan het doen ik mis je liefs amin" aah wat is het ook een schat!!!!
"hey liefie er staat een meisje voor je deur die zegt dat ze je kent ze zit nu bij mij(het is een schat van een meid) maar ja kom je naar huis? en als je komt dan kom je wel even langs mij he iedereen
is hier...amin ook...liefs souad"
een meisje? wie kan dat nou weer zijn....een meisje die ik ken? ja ik ken er zoveel!
maar ja ik zie het wel als ik thuis kom.....
ik was al weer bijna thuis maar wilde nog niet naar huis gaan..ik had wat tijd voor mezelf nodig,
ik besloot "super marche" in te gaan ( een soort winkelcentrum in nador)
ik had wat leuke dingen voor mezelf gekocht en ik ging toen ook maar snel SOEL EL MOERAKEB in...daar kocht ik hele schattige roze en witte LBEJGAT(marokkaans puntschoentjes)
ik had dorst, ik zag een paar kraamjes met redbull enzo..maar ach, ik vertrouw dat niet...of het is al 3 jaar over tijd..of er is aan de onder kant een gaatje gemaakt en daardoor gedronken en vervolgens gevult met zand of wat dan ook....ik lachte een beetje om mezelf..
vaak hoorden ik in nederland mensen tegen andere zeggen: je gaat toch niet om je eigen grappen lachen...ik vind dat nergens op slaan....dus je mag niet om je eigen grappen lachen maar wel om die van andere? NOU SORRY MAAR IK BLIJF LEKKER OM MIJN EIGEN GRAPPEN LACHEN!!
en zo dwaalde ik af met me gedachtes en vergat ik al me problemen.....
ik miste amsterdam......oftewel MASTERDAM.....
ik mis de donderdag avonden lekker naar de koopavond..........ik mis de stad....ik mis de kalverstraat en de kalvertoren..en mijn kamer dan!! die mis ik helemaal!! en me straat......
ik woon wel n nederland....maar in mijn straat zitten alleen maar marokkanen...zo gezellig....
elke avond/nacht hoor je kinderen spelen buiten en vrouwen zitten te roddelen buiten om 00.00
me moeder deed ook vaak mee.....en wij....de meiden van de straat noemden ons DE MGARBA FROM DE BLOCK ook wij zaten avonden vaak buiten te kletsen....
zo super is dat ... maar iedereen is in marokko nu...vakantie aan het vieren..
ik weet nog in nederland ..ik dacht elke dag ik heb ZIN IN MAROKKO....
het loopt helemaal perfect alleen...........nee esma niet aan denken niet aan denken...
ik liep langs een winkeltje waar veel jongens zaten.......ik had spijt dat ik die weg had genomen...
maar ach dacht ik.......wat maakt het uit.......er zaten leuke jongens tussen maar ik gaf geen aandacht....ze keken allemaal en sommige riepen zelfs...HEY ZINAAAAAA EWA ZINAAAA
WILI WILI JE HEBT HIER EEN RWINA ACHTERGELATEN MEID!!!!!! ZO MOOI BEN JE!!
ik moest lachen..........maar liet het niet merken....ik dacht ik ben nou eenmaal een rwina zina! :knipoog: 
kapsones dacht ik in mezelf.......er kwam een jongenvan het winkeltje naar me toe gelopen...
ik stond stil...de andere zaten allemaal te kijken wat de macho van plan was......
ewa schatje heb je een nummer nig...zei de onbeschofte klootzak....
ik keek hem aan.....pakte me telefoon en zei.......ten eerste ik ben een schatje maar niet de jouwe...
ik zat ik me telefoon te kijken en zei toen...nee ik heb geen nummer ..ik heb geen telefoon......en liep weg.....de jongens van het winkeltje hoorde ik hard lachen .....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SCOT!!!!!!!!!!DAT WAS EEN GRUWELIJKE DISsSsSsSsS MEID!!!!! ik keek om naar het winkeltje en zag een hele mooie jongen zitten hij zat tegen de jongens te zeggen dat ze moesten ophouden en mij met rust te laten...ze groene ogen vielen me open ik kon niet stoppen met erna te kijken....hij zag dat ik keek en hij werd verlegen...ik liep weg en de jongen die ik flink voor schut had gezet kon alleen nog maar zeggen........" maar schat je mag mijn telefoon wel hebben hoor"
geef die maar aan je moeder zei ik zacht, die woorden nam ik terug..zoiets kan je niet zeggen over iemands moeder....alhoewel ze hem wel wat respect voor meisjes kon bijbrengen...

daar liep ik dan....in me eentje.....met een stuk of acht tasjes.....schoenen, bandjes, 
en oppeens opende ALLAH een mooie hemel voor mij.....oppeens voelde ik me gelukkig en was ik alles vergeten wat me dwars zat! ik zag.....ik zag......ik zag........een winkeltje met alle haarproducten make-up en frutseltjes waar een meid maar van kon dromen in marokko....ik schudde me hoofd en ginghet winkeltje binnen....het was net of ik in nederland was........er waren geurtjes van jean paul gaultier, armani sensi, calvin klein....en dat in nador!!!!(ookal was het allemaal nep ik deed alsof ik dom was) er stond een aardige meid aan de kassa die me vriendelijk groette......ja ik ga mezelf eens lekker verwennen! ik heb niet voor niks me kapot gewerkt in nederland!! ik was echt binnen voor de vakantie...en dat geld ga ik nu lekker uitgeven..
ik kocht van alles en nog wat en ik was er blij mee..het meisje aan de kassa dacht cker weten dat ik met een drugsdealer was getrouwd ofzo....noooooo madame ik heb me ass ervoor gewerkt!! ik heb dit verdient! ik liep blij de winkel uit...blij dat ik mezelf lekker gelukkig maakte....
toen ik thuis aankwam liep ik het lege huis in....ik miste me ouders nu wel...ze waren echt altijd weg...en als ze thuis waren dan aten ze wat sliepen ze even en gingen dan weer weg.....
het komt ook een beetje door de preek die me zusje van 16 had gehouden in nederland..
"IK GA NIET!! ALLEEN ALS WE VAKANTIE GAAN VIEREN" had ze schreeuwend gezegd...
ALLAH bless her...wantdoor haar heb ik nu de vetste vakantie ooit...
ik liep naar me kamer die ik een flinke schoonmaak had gegeven en zette al me spulletjes die ik had gekocht netjes op mijn kastje..
ik wilde natuurlijk al mijn make-up uitproberen en me geurtjes, dus ik nam een douche en ging daarna aan de slag...ik trok m witte blousje aan en me roze zigeuner rok..daaronder deed ik me witte belgat onder.....ik maakte me op with my new make-up..en spoot me geurtje op van kenzo
ik vond dat ik er leuk uitzag, maar ja dat is altijd zo als je nergens heen gaat dan zie je er mooi uit, en als je wel ergens heen gaat dan komt het bloed onder je nagels vandaan omdat je haar maar niet wil lukken of je makeup zit voor geen moer..
SHIT HELEMAAL VERGETEN! ik moest naar souad toe!!! ik belde haar gauw op....ze nam op en ik hoorde gelach op de achtergrond....hahahahah lachte souad en zei daarna ja?
ze waren lol aan het make zoals altijd..
hey souad met mij...ik ben het helemaal vergeten dat ik ff langsmoest komen, sorry
maakt niet uit gek kan toch gebeuren! wij vermaken ons wel hoor met ....
nou ja kom maar langs dan zie je het wel!
ja is goed ik kom eraan.....nadat ik ophing hoorde ik hardegeschreeuw vanuit het huis van amin en souad en de rest komen....ESMA KOM JE!!! tsss dacht ik we hoeven niet eens te bellen we kunnen elkaar zo ook wel horen!ik controleerde of ik de deur wel goed dicht had gedaan en ging toen naar souad enzo toe......amin's ouders waren er de hele vakanie niet gelukkig...die zaten in de RCAMPOE (dat is degeboorteplaats van zijn ouders) die vonden het daar veel leuker dan het moderne stad's leven hadden ze tegen amin gezegt..ik belde aan bij souad en tarik deed open 
hey tarik.....hey esma meisje...hoe is het met je?
ooow primaaaaaa kan niet beter! zei ik en dit keer meende ik het ook nog een beetje..deze dag heeft me goed gedaan bedacht ik me.....ik liep naar de grote woonkamer waar iedereen was en zag tot mijn grote verbazing................

nou mensen zal ik stoppen? neeeeeeeeeeeeee heeee???? het word zelfs spannend voor mij kan je nagaan hahahahahahahah ik ga nog een stukje door :knipoog: 

ik liep naar de grote woonkamer waar iedereen was en zag tot mijn grote verbazing................mina zitten ze zat zich zo te vermaken dat ze me niet zag........ik schreeuwde MINAAAAAAAAA
ze keek mijn richting op en sprong naar me toe en omhelste me....daar stonden we dan midden in de woonkamer te huilen omdat we elkaar zo gemist hadden...ik miste mina echt...ik kon haar alles vertellen echt alles..souad ook alleen ze had het zo druk met alles dat ik haar niet lastig wilde vallen alhoewel ze altijd naar me toe kwam om te vragen of alles goed ging en dat ik altijd naar haar toe kon komen als er wat was........ik heb geen gebruik gemaakt van dat aanbod..
mina en ik vertelde elkaar alles! zelfs wat we gegeten hadden en gedroomd! ik had haar nu al een maand niet gezien.....we hadden andere afspraken gemaakt dat we gelijk naar elkaar zouden toekomen bla bla bla maar ja blijkbaar hadden we het allbei druk......
nog steeds huilde we en ja ja zelfs een paar van de jongens kregen een traantje..........
souad was al helemaal een zwembad gaan huilen!
IK MOET JE ZO VEEL VERTELLEN ESMA zei mina ik lag in een deuk...wanneer nou niet mina wanneer nou niet!
we waren eindelijk een beetje uitgehuild en begonnen toen te praten praten praten en nog eens praten..
amin had mina alles al verteld over hoe we elkaar weer hebben ontmoet en hoe het allemaal is gekomen...gelukkig had amin het al verteld dat bespaarde mij veel moeite..

----------


## rwina_zina

mina en ik vertelde over onze jeugd samen en wat we allemaal wel niet hadden geflikt...iedereen lag dubbel om ons........mina was aan het vertellen....
esma en ik waren toen volgens mij 16 jaar...en we verveelde ons ter pletter dus we gingen naar station en we zouden ergens heen gaan..maar we begrepen helemaal niks van die treinen dus wat doen we we stappen een trein in ......esma en ik raakte aan de praat in de trein tot dat de condecteur oppeens zegt EN DAN NADERE WE NU STATION UTRECHT DIT IS HET EINDPUNT VAN DEZE REIS
esma begon als een klein kind te janken toen en ik erbij! maarja we konden moeilijk naar de conductuer gaan want we hadden niet eens kaartjes...station utrecht was net een stad zo grooot...
uiteindelijk hebben we esma's vader gebeld en hem alles verteld........toen hij ons kwam ophalen moest hij alleen maar lachen terwijl wij jankte! we dachten jij lacht ckr omdat hij ons gaat vermoorde..maar dat was niet zo, hij zei niet meer doen en dat was het! hij vertelde het niet eens aan esma's ma die helemaal zou gaan flippen!!!!die dag is onvergetelijk!!!!!!!!toch esma?"

ik knikte terwijl ik huilde van het lachen de rest lag echt op de grond van het lachen en hadden helemaal tranen gekregen...na een half uurtje waren we eindelijk uitgelachen..........
mina zou bij mij gaan slapen...we spraken af dat we morgen wat leuks gingen doen met ze alle....
amin wilde me nog even alleen spreken dus ik liep met hem naar de keuken....
zodra we in de keuken waren kuste hij me en omhelste hij me.....
ik heb je zo gemist esma.....ik jou ook lieverd.....
esma, hoe is het met je? gaat het een beetje?
ik knikte het gaat goed met me amin echt waar.....
amin lachte...je ziet er gelukkig uit liefie..ik lachte verlegen...
toen gaf amin mij een (zachte) klap, trut....lachte hij
wat is er zij ik lachend wat heb ik nu weer gedaan?
WAT JE HEBT GEDAAN!!!!!JE HEBT ME GEK GEMAAKT!!!toen je binnenkwam en ik je zo mooi zag dacht ik even dat ik flauw zou vallen esma!!!!
ik lachte.....we bleven nog een half uur in de keuken praten enzo..en ik besloot toen naar huis te gaan aangezien het laat was en mina en ik nog veel te bespreken hadden!

mina en ik lagen eindelijk in bed.......ik vertelde haar eerst alles over amin (veel wist ze al van trotse amin zij ze) maar toen ik haar vertelde dat hij me ten huwlijk vroeg en ik ja heb gezegt sprong ze op en huilde ze van blijheid....dat wist ze dus nog niet....meskien amin dacht dat ik boos zou worden als hij het zou vertellen..
toen vertelde ik huilend aan mina over dat ik mischien word uitgehuwelijkt......"emsa zo lang ik leef zal dat niet gebeuren!!!! geloof mij nou maar!"
toen vertelde ik haar alles over samier dat haar echt droevig had gemaakt....
zo ze was nu van alles op de hoogte en het is nu al half 6 s'ochtends..........
zullen we slapen esma stelde mina voor...............ik sliep al half maar ach.....nou omdat je zo aandring mina!

the next happy morning...............


DAMN me vingers doen helemaal pijn man! ik hooooooooooooop met me hart en ziel dat jullie van dit stukje (<------ zeg maar gerust stuk) hebben genoten! laat me weten wat je er van vond!!! vind ik altijd heel erg leuk!!!!!!!!! dan zal ik cker verder gaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
liefs, een vermoeide zina met veel rwina aan haar hoofd  :haha:  (nou leuk, lach effe mee! :frons: )
 :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha:   :haha: 


ik zal (als ik leuke reacie's nog krijg) snel doorschrijven peepz!!!!
thalla ef raskom!!!!
RwInA_ZiNa

----------


## Shmisha

Ewa Rwina_Zina wat moet ik zeggen?!
Good, good en nog eens da*mn goooood, ga zo door  :knipoog: 
Groetjes, Shmisha

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik de computer speciaal aangezet om te kijken of je een stukje(STUK) had geschreven en ik had nog slaap ook .. maareh .. 1 ding die verhaaaall is superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr goed  :duim:  .. ik moet elke dag kijken of je hebt geschreven .. me broer zget dat ik verslaafd ben aan verhalen .. maareh hij moest eens weten hoe goed jij die verhaal in elkaar heb gezet ens0w .. mohiem schrijf asjeblieft verder en dan weer zon GROTE stuK 
Je hebt echt Talent (tberkelah hliek)  :schok:  

Koesjah Ala0uia

----------


## Ala0uia

een paar tik foutjes maareh dat maakt niet uit .. ben marokkaan ..  :grote grijns:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik heb een vraagje .. heb je nog meer verhalen op maroc.nl gezet zo jah .. hoe heet die verhaal ..  :grote grijns:

----------


## arhaz

prachtig!!!
ik heb er geen woorden meer voor!! echt prachtig. zelfs meer dan prachtig

zo das een reactie nu een verhaal  :jeweetog:

----------


## Sweet_Amel

heey toppie verhaal

----------


## The Arab

Hi Rwina,

Eindelijk wat langere stukjes!!!! Ik zal ze weer printen en lekker lezen tijdens mijn treintrip naar mijn destination!

Doei,

Mohamed

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga verder

----------


## The Arab

Hoi Rwinaatje,

Kun je niet nog wat schrijven voor ons arme zielen die snakkend naar je verhaal zitten te wachten? Het wachten is lijdens!!!

Ik ga je even vertellen hoe het voelt om lang te wachten op een mooi stukje van je geniale verhaal is:

Rwinaatje of zal ik Zinaatje zeggen om te slijmen? Heb je weleens gezwommen in het diepe? En zwem je dan ook heel diep onder water, tegen de bodem aan? En als je geen lucht meer hebt dan zwem je zo snel mogelijk naar boven, maar die ca. 3 meter lijken langer dan je verwacht had als je zonder lucht zit!!! En dat gevoel, dat is precies wat ik (en misschien met vele andere Marokkaantjes) meemaak!!! Erg h?

S.O.S oftewel Save Our Souls!!!

Beslama alik,

Mohamed

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Hoi Rwinaatje,
> 
> Kun je niet nog wat schrijven voor ons arme zielen die snakkend naar je verhaal zitten te wachten? Het wachten is lijdens!!!
> 
> Ik ga je even vertellen hoe het voelt om lang te wachten op een mooi stukje van je geniale verhaal is:
> 
> Rwinaatje of zal ik Zinaatje zeggen om te slijmen? Heb je weleens gezwommen in het diepe? En zwem je dan ook heel diep onder water, tegen de bodem aan? En als je geen lucht meer hebt dan zwem je zo snel mogelijk naar boven, maar die ca. 3 meter lijken langer dan je verwacht had als je zonder lucht zit!!! En dat gevoel, dat is precies wat ik (en misschien met vele andere Marokkaantjes) meemaak!!! Erg h?
> 
> ...



_Volgens mij zou je dood neervallen als je `n echt goed boek zou lezen._

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Volgens mij zou je dood neervallen als je `n echt goed boek zou lezen.*



Nou nee, ik kan goed zwemmen? Jij, volgens mij niet! Blub, blub, blub....etc. tot de dood intreed!!!!

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Nou nee, ik kan goed zwemmen? Jij, volgens mij niet! Blub, blub, blub....etc. tot de dood intreed!!!!*


_Maar woorden op hun waarde schatten is helaas niet je sterktste punt._

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Maar woorden op hun waarde schatten is helaas niet je sterktste punt.*


Hele mooie woorden, maar waar heb je vandaan? Uit welk boek citeer je! Want ik wil ook graag slimmer lijken dan ik werkelijk ben!

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Hele mooie woorden, maar waar heb je vandaan? Uit welk boek citeer je! Want ik wil ook graag slimmer lijken dan ik werkelijk ben!*



_Uhu, ik zie al waar dit heen gaat.
Nergens.

Ga maar weer mooie verhaaltjes recenseren jochie, 
ben je heel goed in, misschien zit er wel wat leuks voor je in.._

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Uhu, ik zie al waar dit heen gaat.
> Nergens.
> 
> Ga maar weer mooie verhaaltjes recenseren jochie, 
> ben je heel goed in, misschien zit er wel wat leuks voor je in..*


Intelligentie heb je gelukkig net genoeg om op tijd op te geven! Laat voortaan mensen in hun waarde! De ene vindt dit leuk, de ander vindt iets anders leuk! En zo houden we variatie! Gelukkig! Ik hoop dat je hieruit een klein lesje leert! Niet dreigend bedoeld, maar meer educatief!

Oua salaam oua alaicum,

Mohamed

----------


## Ala0uia

Kan niet meer w8en ..  :Confused:  


Toedels  :zwaai:  
Ala0uia

----------


## da_only_hiba

aaaah schrijf door alsjeblieft ik word gek!!!!!!!!!!! ( me iz a rwina_zina 2!  :Wink:  )  :auw2:  




























heeeel dikke kus...hiba  :blauwe kus:

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahah thanks for the reactie's!!!!!!!!

(tja ik moest effe checken of me verhaal nog wel gelezen word anders doe ik het voor niks!!!!!!  :slaap:  )

haha tunisiagirl..ik zat laatst op ma......nl te kijken en ik zag je reactie's enzo op het verhaal zin in marokko......ECHT TOF HOOR!!!!
maar ja dat zijn trouwe fans altijd! :knipoog: 

alaouia....heb je welleens gekeken hoeveel spelfouten ik in mijn verhaal heb zitten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maar ja..je hebt gelijk.....ben ook een marokkaan! thanks voor je reactie's

HEYYYYYY arhaz (of zahra???????) en da_only_hiba,
zozo lezen jullie me verhaal nog???? wat super!!!
ik hoorde niks meer van jullie vandaar!
nou ben er heel blij mee hoor! thanks!

dag sweet_emel,
 :duim:  dankjewel meid!!!!
jij bent ook toppie!!!!!


the arab & Al3arbi,
jullie hebben toch geen ruzie he?  :verrassing:  
laten we het houden op een "klein" meningsverschilletje.....
 :ninja2:  

thanks, 

ik ga door met me verhaal....
thala en beslama en nogmaals bedankt iedereen voor het lezen en reageren!

liefs, riwna_zina

----------


## Sweet_Amel

ga dan verder a.u.b

----------


## rifia18

he zina echt me complimenten voor je echt waar ga zo door ik pm je zo moet wat kwijt bij je  :blij:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik Zie Je bent online .. pliezzzzzzzzzzzzz schrijf verder .. Pliezzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## rwina_zina

AI AI A BENT A BLEDIEEEEE......hoorde ik mina schreeuwen terwijl ik nog sliep...
ik dacht toen gelijk aan amin..dat deed hij eerst ook...wat is er toch met deze mensen! ik zou nooit iemand wakker maken!
ik hoorde dat mina druk bezig...ik stapte uit bed en liep richting de douche.........mina was zich aan het aankleden, opmaken, en haar haar aan het doen....ik gaapte.....mina gaf me een kus en ging verder met zingen....EWILI ik heb je toch niet wakker gemaakt he es?
nee joh! tuurlijk niet zei ik met een big smile....
waar ga je heen mina?waar ga ik heen? waar gaan WE heen bedoel je!
we gaan vandaag wat leuks doen want we zijn tenslotte op vakantie!

ik nam een douche en ging snel wat eten...
mina was al klaar met alles en keek wat tv....terwijl ik bezig was met aankleden vroeg ze me een aantal dingen...
hey esma...die andere jongens he, die vrienden van amin....
zijn die ook allemaal net zo goed als amin?
ik knikte 'ja ze zijn stuk voor stuk lief slim en mooi qua innerlijk en uiterlijk hoezo?
ooohw gewoon zei ze snel.....ik keek mina lachend aan....
vertel het eens meid...wie is het?
mina moest lachen ' nee joh niemand ze zijn gewoon allemaal leuk en die souad is een schat van een meid...
maar esma wie is het leukste van allemaal...
ik gaf haar een knipoog en zei: AMIN NATUURLIJK
hahahahah nee ik bedoel van de andere jongens..
diep in mezelf wist ik dat tarik het beste bij haar stond ze hadden namelijk heel erg veel gemeen, maar ik zei het niet...ze moest er zelf achterkomen..het is nou eenmaal mekteb.....
ze passen bij elkaar en ALLAH het wil zal HIJ ze bij elkaar brengen..
ik werd gebeld door amin...
'dag schat wat ben je aan het doen hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn...
ik ben net klaar met aankleden enzo...maar ik weet niet wat mina en ik gaan doen we hebben nog geen plannen gemaakt..
mooi zo zei amin..dan heb je nu werl plannen want we gaan met iedereen naar het strand en met iedereen bedoel ik jou en mina ook..
ik zal het even aan mina vragen of ze dat wel wil goed amin?
hey mina zullen we.........mina knikte hevig haar hoofd..zozo die wilde wel heel erg graag gaan! ja amin mina wil gaan..
SUPER komen jullie om half 12 naar buiten dan?
oke is goed doeg schat.....
mina sprong een gat in de lucht.....ze vond cker iemand leuk van het groepje maar wie?
het was nog maar half 11 en mina zat muziek te luisteren en in haar dagboek te schrijven..dat deed ze al vanaf haar 15e..ze heeft nu al een stuk of 23 dagboeken!!!! dat was haar hobby en ze leefde ze zich uit..
ik besloot een uurtje naar naual te gaan, even zien hoe alles is..
ik liep alleen naar naual's huis...mina wilde niet mee want die zou cker een emoitionele bui krijgen als ze samier zo zag..mina heeft heel gauw medelijden met mensen vandaar..
ik was het al gewent....ik had in deze periode zo veel gehuild dat ik gewoon niet meer kon huilen! ik kwam aan bij naual en ze deed de deur open, ze was mooi gekleed en opgemaakt, ze zag er beter uit dan de vorige keren viel me op..ze omhelste me en we gingen even kletsen in de woonkamer, haar ouders waren er niet, naual vertelde me over de vele imam's die ze hadden laten komen..maar niks hielp zij ze teleurgesteld..ze smeekte me om reda zo snel mogelijk te bellen omdat hij mischien de laatste redder in nood was..ik beloofte haar snel te bellen..en zo snel mogelijk een afspraak te maken..
waar ga je eigenlijk heen naual?vroeg ik nieuwsgierig
oohw nergens ik dacht ik kan me wel weer eens optutten omdat ik er zo erg uitzag, zeg naual....mischien heb je geen zin, maar voor het geval dat je zin hebt, ga je mee naar het strand?
ze keek me met grote ogen en een blij gezicht aan..wil je dat ik met je mee ga? meen je dat echt? tuurlijk zei ik verbaast waarom niet?
nou ehm....ik wil je niet tot last zijn esma ik heb je al genoeg last bezorgd...ik keek haar aan en omhelste haar..naual ga asjeblieft je spullen pakken! je bent net een zusje je bent me nooit tot last!
ze lachte verlegen en liep naar haar kamer..ze kwam snel terug en zij' ga maar naar samier hoor als je wilt' en ze liep weer weg..
ik liep naar de kamer van samier en alweer bonkte me hart bijna uit me lijf..ik liep naar binnen en zoals normaal sliep hij...het was weer donker in de kamer..ik besloot daar wat aan te doen...
ik deed de ramen open en de zon scheen lekker naar binnen ik fleure ze kamer wat op door wat bloemen (die ik snel uit de woonkamer had gejat) in de kamer te zetten...het was al een stuk vrolijker, samier zag er iets beter uit als de vorige keer dat ik hem zag, dit keer had hij geen zweet op zijn voorhoofd en had hij een beetje een kleurtje op zijn gezicht, ik was daar blij mee..ik liep naar hem toe en zat op het bed en gaf hem een kus hij ijlde een beetje, hij sliep maar praten een beetje..
nee zei ... ik wil niet meer .....ga weg...
zulke dingen zei hij...ik besloot hem uit zijn nachtmerrie te bevrijden en maakte hem langzaam wakker...tot mijn schrik begon hij te schreeuwen
NEEEEEE NEEEE NEEEE...hij begon stukken uit de koran te zeggen terwijl ze ogen dicht waren...
ik schrok daavan ik omhelste hem en huilde weer...
samier wat hebben ze met je gedaan asjeblieft samier wat hebben ze toch met je gedaan ik hield hem stevig vast  :huil:  
samier kalmeerde...ik voelde dat hij me ook vast had....ik zag dat ze ogen langzaam open gingen...het lukte hem niet om ze helemaal open te krijgen maar toch kon hij me zien........hij keek me in me ogen aan, esma...hij kreeg een glimlach.........esma van mij........ik hou van jou...esma
ik kreeg tranen en omhelste hem steeds steviger ik wilde hem niet loslaten ik streelde hem over ze wang, ik voelde zijn hand op de mijne
ik zag dat hij weer wat wilde zeggen, esma, ALLAH zegt dat het mischien goed komt.....door jou esma, alles komt mischien goed door jou..waarom doe je dat esma waarom? 
ik lachte en huilde tegelijk...omdat ik van je hou samier, we zijn beste vrienden weet je nog! ik laat je niet gaan echt niet!
hij glimlachte nogmaals....ik hou zoveel van je esma....ALLAH verteld me alles wat je voor me doet en hoeveel je aan me denkt esma...ik weet alles..ik vond het eng wat ie allemaal zei maar ik reageerde normaal..samier en ik praten wat over koetjes en kalvjes...
samier als je beter word gaan we zo veel leuke dingen doen!
samier knikte ik zag aan hem dat hij echt moe was en echt moeite deed om te kunnen praten...samier ik moet gaan..
kom je snel weer terug esma zei hij zacht en met ze ogen bijna dicht
ja ik kom heel snel weer lieverd, 
samier, ik neem naual vandaag mee is dat goed?
amin pakte me hand en zei nu echt heel erg met moeite en een schore stem...esma...zorg dat ze het naar haar zin heeft asjeblieft en zorg voor haar.....
altijd samier, altijd........
ik gaf hem een kus en vertrok..ik zag dat naual al klaar stond bij de trap

het was 10 voor half 12 en ik zag dat veel van de jongens al buiten stonden..ik ging eerst effe me spullen halen en dan zou ik naar amin lopen..tarik en yassin kwamen naar ons toe gelopen voordat ik naar binnen liep....hey esma we gaan zo zij yassin terwijl hij naual zat te bestuderen...ja ik weet het ik ga effe me spullen pakken goed?
ja schat ga maar zei yassin.....hij stelde zich voor aan naual en begon een gesprek met haar ik was met tarik aan het babbelen maar hoorde waar ze het over hadden...
toen yassin hoorde dat ze naual heette schrok hij want ook hij wist van samier af...naual en yassin konden goed met elkaar opschieten
hey tarik ik pak even me spullen.....
ik wilde net het huis binnen lopen maar mina kwam al met me spullen aangelopen, meid ik heb alles dus kom we gaan zei ze
heb je me auto sleutels mina??????? ja esma die heb ik..
blijkbaar had ze tarik nog niet gezien voor me deur want ze schrok ervan dat hij daar stond..ze werden allemaal rood oppeens en zeiden vlug hoi tegen elkaar.....
esmaaaaaaa we gaaaaaaan hoorde ik amin roepen..
JA RIJ MAAR IK RIJ ACHTER VANDAAG 
OKE WAT JIJ WILT ESSIE
mina naual en ik zaten in mijn auto en we waren nog met 5 andere auto's..
brahim tarik said arif en amin hadden hun eigen auto's mee de rest zat bij elkaar in de auto
naual en mina konden het goed met elkaar vinden ze hadden het over van alles en nog wat, ik bemoeide me niet met het gesprek want amin en ik waren "liefde op de weg" aan het spelen...we haalde elkaar in en hij knipoogde steeds naar mij of zij met gebaaretaal ik hou van jou
de meiden zaten achterin te genieten van de muziek van jedwane.......en lekker te kletsen....


ik ga effe wat eten ik schrijf later wel door 
doeg doeg
x rwina_zina

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik voelde me net niet goed maar toen ik je verhaal las vergat ik alles schrijf snel verder

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Intelligentie heb je gelukkig net genoeg om op tijd op te geven! Laat voortaan mensen in hun waarde! De ene vindt dit leuk, de ander vindt iets anders leuk! En zo houden we variatie! Gelukkig! Ik hoop dat je hieruit een klein lesje leert! Niet dreigend bedoeld, maar meer educatief!
> 
> Oua salaam oua alaicum,
> 
> Mohamed*



_ Ik zie dat het laatste woord je erg blij maakt.
Ewa veel plezier met `t laatste woord en deze Jip en Janneke verhaaltjes. 

In de hoop dat `t je iets bijbrengt, over educatief gesproken.._

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej Meid ..
Je Verhaal Is echt gewoon Super...
Het si echt Een super mooi verhaal ..
Ik heb er echt gewoon geen woorden meer voor man ..
Je bent echt Super goed .. Toppie ..

Ik heb me helemaal speciaal voor dit mooie verhaal aangemeld .. 
ik las het vandaag .. en was meteen verslaafd ..
Maarjah .. je moet echt doorgaan ..
en schrijf snel verder .. want me geduld is op ..

Ik ben aan het wachten .. hihi ..

Veel liefs en kusjes ..

----------


## Ala0uia

Ophouden Jullie 2 Het Gaat Hier Om Een Superrrr Geweldigge Verhaal En Jullie Gaan Hier Een Discussie Houden .. Als Die Verhaal Klaar Is Mogen Jullie Wel Lekker Verder Discuseren .. 

Thala .. Ala0uia

----------


## Ala0uia

Ewaaaaaaa Crazy-Lady-d .. Mein Boertmeisje .. :d ..

----------


## rwina_zina

dag Al3arbi,  :ergleuk:  

jip en janneke verhaaltjes?  :vreemd:  hmmm ik neem aan dat jij dit "jip en janneke" verhaal ook hebt gelezen want je komt niet zomaar een, twee, drie hier...  :stout:  toch?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

maar ja....me3liesch  :aanwal:  

ps ik was altijd gek op jip en janneke wat is daar mis mee?  :verliefd:  

THANKS iedereen voor de reactie's!!!!!
liefs, rwina_zina  :jeweetog:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *dag Al3arbi,  
> 
> jip en janneke verhaaltjes?  hmmm ik neem aan dat jij dit "jip en janneke" verhaal ook hebt gelezen want je komt niet zomaar een, twee, drie hier...  toch?  
> 
> maar ja....me3liesch  
> 
> ps ik was altijd gek op jip en janneke wat is daar mis mee?  
> 
> ...



_`klees per definitie geen verhalen op deze site.
`kheb `t 2x geprobeerd, allemaal zo standaard.
Maar jah iedereen heeft `n eigen smaak, zolang het maar niet onterecht opgehemeld gaat worden.

_

----------


## rwina_zina

heyyyy Crazy-Lay-d,

wat lief! helemaal voor mij aangemeld!!!!!!!
echt een schat..dat is wat je bent!!
ben echt blij dat je me verhaal leest! en dat je het super, toppie en goed vind!!!!!
dankjewel!!!!!!!
ik zal snel verder gaan!
liefs rwina_zina

tunisiagirl, ben blij dat je je weer goed voelt!!!!!!!!!!!  :melig:  

alaouia,
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim: 
je reageerd altijd en dat vind ik echt lief!!!!

 :zwaai:  rwina_zina

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey lieverd ik moet nu gaan maar ik veracht morgeb weer en vervolg van je he beloofd ik ben echt blij dat je deze verhaal schrijft als ik me niet goed voel lees ik jou verhaal een dan voel ik me stukke beter je hebt echt talant tabarkla ik hoop dat je ooit wordt ontdekt een als deze verhaal is afgelopen w8 ik met smart op je nieuwe verhaal xxxxjes nesrien

----------


## rwina_zina

hey Al3arbi,

 :gniffel:  ik moet toegeven dat sommige verhalen standaart zijn..
en het kan zijn dat je daar niet van houd...want zouals je al zij iedereen heeft ze eigen smaak....
maar stel het word terecht de hemel in geprezen..wat vind je daar dan van :knipoog: 

groetjes ik...

ps: ooohw je hebt dit verhaal dus niet gelezen?  :grote grijns:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *hey Al3arbi,
> 
>  ik moet toegeven dat sommige verhalen standaart zijn..
> en het kan zijn dat je daar niet van houd...want zouals je al zij iedereen heeft ze eigen smaak....
> maar stel het word terecht de hemel in geprezen..wat vind je daar dan van
> 
> groetjes ik...
> 
> ps: ooohw je hebt dit verhaal dus niet gelezen? *



_Ik lees niets. Ik reageer vanuit de leegte.
En verhalen terecht geprezen worden, tjah het hangt van `t publiek af._

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik lees niets. Ik reageer vanuit de leegte.
> En verhalen terecht geprezen worden, tjah het hangt van `t publiek af.*


El3arbi...Als je gewoon reageert vanuit de leegte, zoals je dat noemt, waarom ga je geen topic openen waar je je zelf dood gaat zitten vervelen...???  :Confused: 

We wachten hier niet op zulke opmerkingen en als je het beter kunt, doe het dan...


Rwina....ga door meid! Je verhaal is toppie...

Liefs,

moonwalker

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *El3arbi...Als je gewoon reageert vanuit de leegte, zoals je dat noemt, waarom ga je geen topic openen waar je je zelf dood gaat zitten vervelen...??? 
> 
> We wachten hier niet op zulke opmerkingen en als je het beter kunt, doe het dan...
> 
> 
> Rwina....ga door meid! Je verhaal is toppie...
> 
> Liefs,
> ...



_Sarcasme is niet te volgen voor je. Tjah Sorry.

Prikkers geven hun mening. ik gaf mijn mening..
Vervolgens krijg `k mensen over me heen.
Allemaal leuk en wel, maar `kdoe niets anders, behalve dat `t `n andere mening is.

Mensen zijn hier toch niet bekrompen.
Either way, suc6 met je verhaal._

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Sarcasme is niet te volgen voor je. Tjah Sorry.
> 
> Prikkers geven hun mening. ik gaf mijn mening..
> Vervolgens krijg `k mensen over me heen.
> Allemaal leuk en wel, maar `kdoe niets anders, behalve dat `t `n andere mening is.
> 
> Mensen zijn hier toch niet bekrompen.
> Either way, suc6 met je verhaal.*


Ik begrijp best wel je sarcasme, alleen begrijp ik niet hoe iemand die het verhaal niet leest er ook een mening over gaat schrijven.  :Confused: 

Ik zou zeggen, ga eerst lezen en vereer ons dan maar met een mening.

Mvg,

moonwalker

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Ik begrijp best wel je sarcasme, alleen begrijp ik niet hoe iemand die het verhaal niet leest er ook een mening over gaat schrijven. 
> 
> Ik zou zeggen, ga eerst lezen en vereer ons dan maar met een mening.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> moonwalker*



_Moonwalker..

Ik heb eerste 2 stukken gelezen, vervolgens m`n mening gegeven.
Je begreep helemaal nix van m`n sarcasme, maar jah `kzal `t op `n misverstand houden._

----------


## rwina_zina

Al3arbi,

ik accepteer en respecteer en waardeer je mening..
you never know..mischien haal ik er iets positiefs uit...

ik heb je het recht niet afgenomen om je mening te geven...
als je dit verhaal slecht vind...zou ik graag argumenten willen..
maar je hebt het verhaal niet gelezen en je hebt ook niet gezegt dat je het slecht vond........althans...jip en janneke...  :hihi:  

groet, rwina_zina

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Moonwalker..
> 
> Ik heb eerste 2 stukken gelezen, vervolgens m`n mening gegeven.
> Je begreep helemaal nix van m`n sarcasme, maar jah `kzal `t op `n misverstand houden.*


Je kunt het op een misverstand houden als je wilt...alleen heb ik het gevoel dat je niet genoeg fantasie hebt om je in te leven in het verhaal.
Das gewoon mijn mening...

mvg,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *Al3arbi,
> 
> althans...jip en janneke...  
> 
> groet, rwina_zina*


 :lol:

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Je kunt het op een misverstand houden als je wilt...alleen heb ik het gevoel dat je niet genoeg fantasie hebt om je in te leven in het verhaal.
> Das gewoon mijn mening...
> 
> mvg,
> 
> moonwalker*


_Uhu, Genoeg fantasie om andere boeken/verhalen/whatever tot me te nemen, behalve dit verhaaltje.

Don`t think so. On the other hand als je dit verhaal als goed betiteld hoor ik niet eens serieus op je in te gaan_

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Uhu, Genoeg fantasie om andere boeken/verhalen/whatever tot me te nemen, behalve dit verhaaltje.
> 
> Don`t think so. On the other hand als je dit verhaal als goed betiteld hoor ik niet eens serieus op je in te gaan *


On the other hand...als jij dit verhaal als slecht betiteld, twijfel ik zeer aan je keuze qua verhalen.  :grote grijns:

----------


## arhaz

en tuurlijk lees ik nog steeds je verhaal!! (ssst aan niemand zeggen maar het is inderdaad zahra).

ik wacht met smart op een vervolg!! het is echt super!! de reden dat ik niet reageer is dat ik de verhalen in mijn mail lees en dan kan ik niet reageren dan moet ik me eerst in logen en dat lukt me niet via mijn mail. weet nie waarom, maar dat geeft nie je verhaal blijf ik lezen!!!!!!

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *On the other hand...als jij dit verhaal als slecht betiteld, twijfel ik zeer aan je keuze qua verhalen. *



_Waga Al mesgoot.
Twijfel jij aann uuhh..

De Spits 


_

----------


## arhaz

kunnen jullie effe op houden met dit gezeik!! ieder zijn eigen menig klaar laat dit effe een leuke en gezellige topic blijven!!

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Waga Al mesgoot.
> Twijfel jij aann uuhh..
> 
> De Spits 
> 
> 
>  *


 :lol: 
Nu begrijp ik je!  :haha:

----------


## Ala0uia

:regie:  Of niet arzah ..

Rwina_zina schrijf a.u.b verder ik reageerr altijd jah ... :P ..

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door arhaz_ 
> *kunnen jullie effe op houden met dit gezeik!! ieder zijn eigen menig klaar laat dit effe een leuke en gezellige topic blijven!!*


We zijn alleen aan het kletsen...maak je niet druk...  :hihi:

----------


## arhaz

wees maar nie bang, ik maak me nie druk. vind het alleen jammer dat deze topic ook onder dit soort zinloze discussies moet lijden!!

ik heb liever nog een verhaal (hint!!! rwina zina) in plaats van dit onzin te lezen!!  :lekpuh:

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door arhaz_ 
> *wees maar nie bang, ik maak me nie druk. vind het alleen jammer dat deze topic ook onder dit soort zinloze discussies moet lijden!!
> 
> ik heb liever nog een verhaal (hint!!! rwina zina) in plaats van dit onzin te lezen!! *


Oh...Ok..je zult geen last meer van me krijgen..Ben juist bezig met schrijven van een verhaal...Rwina! Beter ga je opschieten...Weet je nog wat we hebben afgesproken? Ben al bezig...en kom online..of ik word boos  :nerveus:

----------


## arhaz

het was nie de bedoeling om je weg te jagen hoor!! maar het was de bedoeling dat het hier gezelliger werd.

en succes met je verhaal. eens zien of het net zo'n goed verhaal word als deze  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door arhaz_ 
> *het was nie de bedoeling om je weg te jagen hoor!! maar het was de bedoeling dat het hier gezelliger werd.
> 
> en succes met je verhaal. eens zien of het net zo'n goed verhaal word als deze *


Wees gerust...ik voel me niet weggejaagd en inshallah zal je mijn verhaal ook goed vinden...

Mvg,

moonwalker

----------


## arhaz

ok dan hoef ik me ook nie schuldig te voelen. en ik ben nou wel benieuwd naar je verhaal!! dus schiet maar op. hihi

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door arhaz_ 
> *ok dan hoef ik me ook nie schuldig te voelen. en ik ben nou wel benieuwd naar je verhaal!! dus schiet maar op. hihi*


Mijn aandacht wordt steeds afgeleid hierzo door die msn messenger...Ik zal hem proberen af te sluiten, maar verwacht belangrijke berichten.  :nerveus: 

Maar de eerste deel zal vandaag nog hier staan...


Groetjes,

moonwalker

----------


## rwina_zina

ik bleef maar beleefd....
ik was wel benieuwd naar wat je allemaal zei...

MAAR NU BEN IK HET ZAT

moet je luisteren mister 'I HAVE NO LIFE'
liever jip en janneke verhalen dan op de leegte reageren!!!!!!!

vind je me verhaal slecht??? I DON'T GIVE A FUCK
ik lig er niet wakker van hoor!
en laat cker geen traantje vallen als dat je doel is!
wat probeer je te bereiken?
vind je het slecht? pech..........
je mening geven oke.....een negatieve mening geven ma3liesch..
maar jij gaat een beetje te ver hoor! 
3ejekt!!!!!!!!safi!
dus wil je a.u.b mijn verhaal niet vern**ken (verklooten)
en op iemand anders gaan reageren zonder het hele verhaal te lezen?
alvast bedankt voor je medewerking!

dus ik hierbij kondig ik aan dat dit fucking nergens opslaande discussie is gesloten!
and let me go on with my story I ENJOY IT!!!

(hey moonwalker! ik weet wat we hebben afgesproken ik ga dit verhaal zo langzamerhand ook afmaken...een eind eraan breien! ben jij al bezig!shit ik moet ook maar is gaan beginnen
anyway ik kom zo online........
enne...donderdag he :knipoog: )

liefs rwina_zina

----------


## arhaz

ja erg is dat msn he, de berichten die hier verschijnen krijg ik ook via mijn hotmail adres. en dan ben je net lekker bezig. en dan komt die msn weer. hihi
nou ik zal je niet meer lastig vallen!! ga schrijfen, ik wacht af!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *ik bleef maar beleefd....
> ik was wel benieuwd naar wat je allemaal zei...
> 
> MAAR NU BEN IK HET ZAT
> 
> moet je luisteren mister 'I HAVE NO LIFE'
> liever jip en janneke verhalen dan op de leegte reageren!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


oei...wees niet zo hard op die jongen  :hihi: 

Kapot goed dat je online komt...ik heb je gemist  :nerveus: 

 :haha:  Zie je zo online... :grote grijns:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik wil niet hard wezen..echt niet...maar ja...ik doe net of dit niet is gebeurt!

anyway..ik mis jou ook en daarom ben ik nu online...  :romance: 
hahahahahahaha

 :melig2:  

kus ik

----------


## The Arab

Mensen, mensen toch!

Beste Rwina,

Je moet je energie niet negatief gaan gebruiken op die Al Arbi. Ik schaam me dood dat we precies dezelfde gebruikersnaam hebben, hij Al Arbi, ik 'The Arab'.

Het is een klein mannetje die de symptomen vertoont van iemand met een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Is toch zielig! Het solliciteren naar negatief aandacht is een van de eerste syptomen van deze desease!!! Daarna volgt algemene malaise gevoel, exzemen, kaalheid, slechtziendheid, ziekte van Parkinson en uiteindelijk .............. zwoele nachten tot de dood intreedt!!!!

Salaam oua alaicum,

Mohamed

----------


## AmElTjE

Ik heb nooit wat van me laten horen, misschien komt dat doordat ik gewoon in shock was van jouw verhaal. DAMN >>> wat kun jij een verhaal toch goed verwoorden, zeg! Het lijkt net of ik het zelf allemaal meemaak en zo hoort het ook. Ik kom elke dag even kijken of jij al een stukje hebt bijgeschreven. Mijn computer deed het een week lang niet en toen heb ik zo gebaald, omdat ik dan je verhaal niet kon lezen. Toen die het weer deed kon ik lekker alles aan een stuk doorlezen, dat is pas relaxt. Meid alles wat ik eigenlijk wil zeggen is KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! Liefs mij P.S ik kijk weer uit naar je vervolg

----------


## lella_ouaffa

heeeeeyy rwina_zina je doet het goed!! je moet verdder gaan
en de leden op MAROKKO die maken me gek!  :grote grijns:  
je moet verdder gaan van hun!  :tong uitsteken:  ook van mij haha

----------


## rwina_zina

we liepen met ze alle op het strand, ik had me slippers nog aan en dat was nogal moeilijk lopen op het zand, ik besloot ze uit te doen (dat had ik dus nooit moeten besluiten) het was net of ik op brandende kolen liep!
ik gilde zo hard dat iedereen naar me keek..ik schaamde me dood!
we hadden eindelijk een plekje gevonden en ik trok snel me kleren uit( ik was weer slim geweest om me bikini lekker thuis aan te trekken dus ik kon gelijk het water in) amin kwam achter me aan...
ik vond dat hij een mooie zwembroek aan had, ik kon me ogen niet van zijn gespierde body afhouden, ik peste hem altijd door te zeggen dat hij daar een wasbord had...
ik voelde eerst het water en ging er daarna pas in...amin had belooft dat hij me gelijk zou volgen als ik eerst het water in ging...het water was warm dus dat was gelukkig een voordeel....
'AMIN HET WATER IS WARM WOELAH'
amin schreeuwde terug....."ESMAA WAAROM LIEG JE! JE ZIT ER NU EENMAAL IN DUS JE KAN NIET ZEGGEN DAT HET KOUD IS!'
ik lachte, ik zwom naar hem toe en ging voor hem staan..amin doe niet zo dom en kom het water in je heb het me belooft!
esma het water is koud! nee niet voel dan! hij ging met ze voet een stukje het water in en zei toen....ja duh esma het begin is altijd warm!
nou dan ga je toch alleen maar in het begin??
amin gaf toe en sprong het water in al snel merkte hij dat het water warm was......esma..ik zou maar zwemmen als ik jou was! want als ik je pak dan laat ik je de hele zee opdrinken!
ik wist dat amin dat ook nog zou doen ook dus ik zwom snel weg....
ik keek om me heen en zag amin niet meer.....
AAAAAAAAAAAAH amin was onder me gaan zwemmen en had me been vast ik probeerde me los te rukken maar het lukte niet..hij trok me naar beneden het water in.......al snel kwam ik weer boven water, en we moesten weer eens lachen.....lekker romantisch ben je amin!!! zei ik met een boos maar toch grappig gezicht...
aaah ben ik niet romantisch dan? ik schudde me hoofd....je meisje laten verdrinken bijna...is dat romantisch?
hij keek me aan en zij....ik hou van je.....
ik lachte, kijk dat is nou wel romantisch!
we hadden veel plezier in het water..ik hield zijn schouders vast en amin zwom........je bent zwaar had hij nog gezegt maar ik trok me daar niets van aan....heb je lekker pech zij ik..........
amin en ik gingen het water uit en dat mocht ook wel want we zaten er echt lang in zonder eruit te gaan..amin vroeg of ik ook het gevoel had dat we nog in het water zaten toen we waren aangekomen bij onze plaats...ik knikte, ja freak ik heb dat gevoel ook!
alleen amin en ik zaten bij onze plek..zodra we kwamen gingen tarik yassin naual en mina weg..nu is het onze beurt hadden ze gezegt...
de rest (mo, arif, zackaria, souad enz enz) zaten te voetballen, tennisen, en vollyballen...ze hadden veel plezier zag ik....
ik droogte me af en ging liggen..amin ook..
hoe gaat het met samier esma?
ja het gaat wel goed hoop ik...
amin keek naar naual die zich kapot aan het lachen was door yassin en zij toen..ze ziet er gelukkig uit emsa........
ach ze doet haar best zij ik......amin vond het hele gebeuren verschrikkelijk.....en hij hoopte dat samier er snel bovenop zou komen
esma ik moet je wat vertellen, zij amin zacht...
ik was altijd zo bang als iemand zij dat ie wat moest vertellen, ik kreeg het helemaal benauwd dan!
esma..je weet toch hajar? ik knikte, amin ging dor met vertellen..
hajar heeft een ongeluk gehad hoorde ik laatst en de kans is klein dat ze het haald.......ik schrok...
amin! wat erg het spijt me! amin keek me aan..nee esma nee..het moet je niet spijten je moet blij zijn...hajat is een sjitan echt waar.....
want wat er nu met samier is gebeurd is mij ook overkomen, het is hajar die hem dat heeft aangedaan esma...ze heeft hem behekst
ik lag op sterven nadat ik het had uitgemaakt..ik weet niet wat hajar bezielde maar ze maakte me beter, ik weet neit waarom ze dat deed
dat meisje is ziek in haar hoofd....ze bestudeert s7our al sinds haar 12e,
ze doet mensen pijn esma....en ik weet niet of samier het zal halen..ik heb gewoon puur geluk gehad dat hajar iets bezielde en me beter maakte,
ik stond met me mond vol tanden...waarom heb je dat niet eerder gezegt amin waarom!
amin keek me aan en zij, het zou niks uitmaken als ik het zou zeggen
je kan er niks aan doen esma, er valt niets meer te doen..
ik kreeg tranen en main trooste me...ik voelde me vreselijk
maar ik had hoop en me hoop was 100% op reda gevestigd
amin en ik praten het gedoe een beetje uit en ik voelde me al stukken beter..amin was zo lief! hij deed er alles aan om me gerust te stellen
hajar lag in het ziekenhuis, ze had een ongeluk gehad en hte was nite cker of ze het ging halen.....moest ik daar blij of juist niet blij mee zijn?
hajar zal in de toekomst nog meer mensen pijn doen, mischien amin of ik wel..ALLAH asjeblieft help samier......
iedereen was het watre uit gegaan en we gingen even wat eten met ze alle...we gingen alle cafeetjes af om de juiste te vinden..
we kwamen aan bij een mooi cafeetje en namen plaats, yassin zat naast naual en nog steeds waren ze druk in gesprek, moet ik het haar vertellen? nee nog niet, ze was zo gelukkig op dit moment ik wilde dat niet voor haar verpesten daar heb ik het lef niet voor....


salaam, emeltje!!!!!!!!!!  :grote grijns:  
hoe is het met je???????
gelukkig vind je me verhaal goed zeg!!!!
ik ben blij dat te horen woelah!
was je pc stuk??? haha je hebt inderdaad gelijk het is lekker om een groot stuk in een keer te lezen!!!
je wilt niet weten hoe blij ik ben dat je de moeite neemt om te reageren!
daar wil ik je voor bedanken, maar ik wilde je ook bedanken dat je me verhaal leest!!!!
thanks AND I WILL KEEP THE GOOD WORK UP!!! :knipoog: 
liefs rwina zina


dag lella ouaffa!
hahah vinden ze het nog goed bij maro.......?
nou ik zal gauw weer verder gaan hoor! don't worry about that!
bedankt ze nog maar eens een keer!
kus rwina

salaam the arab

hahah je hebt gelijk , een beetje dom van mij dat ik me druk maakte om zoiets doms.....
the arab en Al Arbi is wel het zelfde, maar toch verschillen jullie heel veel van elkaar hoor! dat verschil ziet iedereen!
ik ga me energie niet meer steken in domme reactie's maar in me verhaal!  :grote grijns:  
thanks..liefs zina

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ey ik heb je en pm mail gestuurd

----------


## Babyface

41 pagina's.

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

size Font color 

Heej Meid ..!!
Alles goed met je ..?
Met mij wel H0rzZ ..  :Smilie:  
Mja .. Uhmm je verhaal is echt toppie ..
en je moet echt snel verder gaan ...
vindt het echt spannend worden allemaal ..
Hihi .. ga hier meer dooor .. :knipoog: ..
Liefs ..ikke ..

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *
> salaam the arab
> 
> hahah je hebt gelijk , een beetje dom van mij dat ik me druk maakte om zoiets doms.....
> the arab en Al Arbi is wel het zelfde, maar toch verschillen jullie heel veel van elkaar hoor! dat verschil ziet iedereen!
> ik ga me energie niet meer steken in domme reactie's maar in me verhaal!  
> thanks..liefs zina
> 
>         *


Gelukkig dat je het verschil kan zien! Want anders zou ik zo mijn naam veranderen in 'The Moroccan' of zo iets!!!

Ik heb zoals altijd weer je nieuwe stuk uitgeprint en wacht op een nieuw stuk!

Trouwens ook leuk dat je een combi-verhaal ben begonnen met moonwalker! Twee klasse I schrijvers moeten een spetterend verhaal kunnen leveren. Ik heb er alle vertrouwen in!!!

Het gaat je goed!

Mohamed

----------


## TunisiaGirl

dit is gewoon de beste verhaal van de wereld

----------


## Ala0uia

Ga Asjeblieft Snel door je verhaal is topiieee ... jajaja(beter dan zohra zaraouili) ..  :knipoog:

----------


## da_only_hiba

Ga alsjeblieft door met je verhaal!!!
Ik begin afkickverschijnselen te vertonen!!!  :melig2:  heheh



kus...hiba

----------


## rwina_zina

Dit Is Voor Al De Lieve Mensen Die Me Verhaal Lezen

salaam iedereen hoe is het met jullie???ischa ALLAH goed,  :blij:  


voor de duizendste keer ik dank jullie zo ongelovelijk veel...
toen ik voor het eerst op maroc.nl kwam zag ik allemaal leuke verhalen..die ik begon te lezen....ik las als eerst hmido de prada boy en was gelijk verkocht aan maroc.nl
ik had me toen niet aangemeld......
ik besloot dat een half jaar later maar een keer te gaan doen...
ik durfte geen verhaal te typen omdat ik dacht dat het niks vergeleken zou zijn met de andere talenten....me beste vriendin schreef hier een verhaal dus ik dacht skit ik doe het gewoon..... :knipoog: 
ik zag geen scherm voor me, maar een film waarin ik speelde,
toen ik uit mijn droom ontwaakte zette ik het stukje erop...
ik kreeg leuke reactie's dus ik ging maar door en door  :blij:  
alles maar dan ook ALLES wat ik hier op zet verzin ik ter plekke..
dus ik heb er niet over nagedacht of van te voren al getypt nope..
ik geniet van elke reactie die ik krijg...ik word er zo gelukkig van en het motiveerd me om door te schrijven...echt super gewoon
voor alle mensen die reageren..bedankt voor de moeite het betekent echt veel voor mij! voor de mensen die niet reageren...ook super erg bedankt dat je de moeite neemt om het te lezen!  :Smilie:  
ik zit nu lekker uitgezakt op me heerlijkste stoel van de wereld voor de pc muziek te luisteren(BLABLABLA FEAT JAY Z-FRONTIN IK KEN DE NAAM NIET VAN DE JONGEN...IETS MET WILLIAM PHARREL OFZO  :wohaa:  ) by the way..wie kent dat nieuwe nummer van r kelly?
damn die is goed hey!!!!(<--- heeft niks te maken met dit verhaal maar ja..hij is volgens mij wel ergens in marokko of egypte gemaakt
nou nogmaals bedankt en ik ga nu lekker door met me verhaal daar heb ik echt zin in!!!!!!!!  :boer:  
ciao, beslama, Zina :knipoog:   :duim:   :zwaai:

----------


## islygolfoujda

salam riwna_zina
hoe is het met je? met mij gaat het prima zo lang ik maar je verhaaltje lees.

O ja mijn nicht vond je verhaal echt geweldig echt waar ze is echt 'verliefd' op geworden, ze vond het zo mooi ze kan niet wachten op het vervolg.

Ga alsjeblieft verder met je verhaal.

laterssssssssssss

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey je had me weer en pm mail gestuurd ik heb je weer en eentje terug gestuurd wel weer beantwoorden en ga verder met je verhaal

----------


## rwina_zina

iedereen lachte en maakte plezier aan de tafel......
het was een grote gezellige beesteboel letterlijk en figuurlijk..
maar wat ik niet begreep is wat ik nou verkeerd deed in mijn leven..
waarom werd ik zo gestrafd? het was net of ik iest had gedaan en nu mijn verdiende loon kreeg
maar ik snapte niet wat, ik zette mijn problemen op een rijtje..
-samier
-hajar
-uithuwelijksproces
-amin...
ik wist dat ik hem ooit alles moest vertellen en hem dan ongelovelijk veel pijn moest doen
ik wilde dat niet, ik wil hem gewoon geen pijn doen, ik durf het niet
ALLAH(swt) wat moet ik doen zodat UW mij kan helpen?
dat was een vraag die helaas onbeandwoord bleef...
ik dacht aan de droom die ik vanacht had gehad..samier was gekleed in een witte pak en kwam op me af lopen
hij hield me hand vast en we liepen over de wolken..hij zij niks maar hij glimlachte alleen maar
we liepen en liepen..totdat we bij een man aankwamen....hij zette me naast hem neer en verdween
de jongen naast wie ik stond was amin...ik had oppeens een bruidsjurk aan en amin veranderde oppeens in samier
toen schrok ik wakker...maar ik was blij hem te zien...
ik sla namelijk af en toe een dagje over en ga niet naar hem toe omdat ik dan echt veel aan me hoofd heb
de droomwolk boven mijn hoofd verdween toen souad en arif opstonden..
AHUM zei arif en hij zij dat hij en souad wat wilde vertellen..ik wist al wat ze van plan waren
souad vertelde het:
wat arif en ik wilde vertellen is dat wij gaan trouwen....
iedereen was voor 5 seconde stil...en na die 5 seconden.....was het niet meer normaal
iedereen stormde op hun af en omhelste ze.....mo en tarik maakte muziek en de andere zongen
het was niet normaal!!!!!! toen iedereen een beetje bij kwam hadden ze 1000 vragen voor ze die souad en arif allemaal bereid waren te beandwoorden
niemand wist het en was ook niet gaan twijfelen ofzo...(behalve amin dan) iedereen vond het gewoon geweldig
arif vertelde dat ze deze weken heel veel hebben lopen organiseren en regelen voor de verloving die waarschijnlijk volgende week zal plaatsvinden
die twee waren zo gelukkig.....dat het niet meer omschreven kon worden
het was heerlijk om te zien...souad gaf me een dikke vette knipoog...

we reden alweer opweg naar huis....mina vroeg of ik wat voor haar wilde doen.....
esma kan je een beetje informatie bij een halen over tarik in..ehm..ik vind hem een beetje leuk..ik gilde van blijschap ik was zo blij!!
tuurlijk! ik vraag wel aan amin! mina vertelde alles over tarik waar ze het over hadden en hij had gezegt dat ze een mooie lieve meid was en dat hij iemand zocht zoals zij..
ik vond het fantastisch voor haar.....ehm esma? zij naual oppeens...als je dan toch bezig bent....
WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA nee jij ook al! hahahahahah laat me raden YASSIN???
ze werd rood en knikte..ja ik..ehm ik vind hem wel wat maar ik moet eerst alles over hem weten want zo snel begin ik niet iets met een jongen
TUURLIJK SCHATJES! ik zal alles voor jullie uitvinden! detective esma regelt het!!!!!!
ze omhelste me en kon moeilijk de weg zien..gelukkig had ik het stuur goed onder controle...

we reden nador binnen en waren bijna thuis....we zagen allemaal mensen grote tenten opbouwen en podiums
wat is daar nou weer aan de hand dacht ik..ik was heel erg nieuwsgierig..
blijkbaar amin ook want hij reed een parkeer plaats de andere volgden hem..
ik wilde hem een lesje leren en doorijden..maar de meiden waren ook wel benieuwd wat daar gaande was
amin was met een man aan het praten en hij lachte zag ik
amin kwam naar me toe lopen' wat denk je esma! ze gaan hier vanavond een concert houden! cool he!!!
weet je wie er komen! abdel kader ariaf en najat atabou en nog meer gasten
NAJAT ATABOU HIER??? nee amin dat meen je niet!!!!!
echt!!! ik snap het ook niet hoor wat ze hier in nador zoekt maar ja ik heb er geen bezwaar tegen!!
ja ik ook niet zij ik blij!! 
de hele groep stond nu bij elkaar en we waren allemaal dol enthousiast
amin kwam met het voorstel om vanavond een voorproefje op de verloving van souad en arif gingen proeven
dat was een goed idee.....we halen jullie om 8 uur op safi? 
ja dat is goed..ik voelde dat mina aan me arm trok...ik ging met haar mee en zij en naual zeiden toen...
mogen wij ook mee?????????????????
TUURLIJK!!!! ze hingen helemaal over me nek.....het idee al dat ik ze niet mee ging nemen wat een dombo's ook!
hey "independent woman" riep amin naar me, kom is hier......ik liep naar hem toe en hij zij' vanavond ga je je auto niet meenemen hoor! we gaan namelijk vanacht iets leuks doen!!!en je rijd nu eens een keer met mij mee!
we weten nou wel dat je onafhankelijk bent meid..zei hij lachend ik gaf hem een klap en voordat ik het wist rende hij achter me aan en riep dat hij me zou vermoorden toen hij me 
te pakken had vermoorde hij me ook..door me te kietelen..hij weet dat ik daar net tegen kan..
ik zie jullie allemaal om 8 uur!!!! 
we reden weg en naual en mina waren druk aan het plannen wat ze aan moesten doen...
esma kunnen we even langs mij huis gaan dan kan ik het even aan me ouders vragen..
naual! blijf dan gelijk slapen! ik en mina waren gek op het idee...ze keek ons verlegen aan....als dat geen probleem voor jullie is?
we keken elkaar aan en lachte..BEN JE GEK!!! lekker met ze 3e super gezellig!!!!!
we kwamen aan bij het huis van naual en gingen naar binnen...malika zag er prachtig uit ze had mooie sieraden om en een mooie kandoera aan..
haar man had zich geschoren zag ik en ook hij zag er piekfijn uit..ze zaggen er allebei geweldig en vrolijk uit..
naual en ik begrepen het niet....malika omhelste me en kuste me overal
naual's vader kuste me op mijn voorhoofd....ik snapte het gewoon niet...
malika begon te vertellen..ik liep vanmiddag de kamer van samier binnen en zag dat hij op zijn bed zat en de tv stond aan
hij kuste me op mijn voorhoofd en ik wist niet wat ik zag....hij at een beetje en kon ook weer een beetje praten hij zij dat jij esma, dat jij zijn engel was
en dat hij dankbaar was met ons als ouders....hij slaapt nu als een roos en zelfs zijn koorts is gedaald!
we konden het niet geloven gewoon!
naual zakte neer op de grond en sloeg haar handen voor haar gezicht.. en huilde emmers vol ze had al haar hoop opgegeven en nieuws zoals dit was natuurlijk super en gaf haar weer hoop
ik knielde en huilde met haar mee...ook de ouders konden het niet laten om een traante te laten vallen..
ik durfte het bijna niet te vragen..maar voordat ik het wilde vragen wees malika me naar de deur van samier...
ik deed zijn deur open en schrok..hij had ze ogen dicht maar zodra ik binnen kwam deed hij ze open..
' ik wist dat je zou komen zij hij met een schore stem....
maar..hoe..hoe dan zij ik....samier wees naar boven, ALLAH weet alles esma, alles...
ik ging naast hem zitten en zag inderdaad dat hij er beter uit zag..het praten ging wel moeilijk maar het ging beter
ze gaat branden binnenkort esma..dat snapte ik niet maar ik ging er niet verder op in....
samier sorry dat ik af en toe niet langs kom....
hij lachte.....als jij niet komt dan kom ik toch.....ik lachte terug..nee joh gek dat kan helemaal nog niet..
samier keek me aan...weet je het niet meer dan? ben je je droom vergeten esma? ik was er in je droom
ik schrok, ik trilde, ik wilde weggaan. ik was bang....
niet bang zijn esma, ik ben het maar, hij pakte me hand vast en zette die tegen zijn hart aan...luister naar me hart esma
ik deed wat ie me vroeg en ik voelde dat het trillen stopten en ik niet weg meer wilde gaan..zelfs bang was ik niet meer..
esma..ik leef met jou....hij keek me lang in me ogen aan en ik hem.....en zo viel hij in slaap....ik keek nog lang naar hem, hield me hand weg, gaf hem een kus en vertrok
beneden zag ik dat malika alle lekkere dingen op tafel had staan voor ons mina en ik aten wat terwijl naual haar spullen pakte..haar ouders hadden gelijk ja gezegt..bij esma altijd naual!!
mailka kwam naast me zitten en vertelde me dat haar zoon goed zit in de handen van god...als hij nu deze wereld verlaat lieve esma..dan doet hij dat terwijl ik een gerust hart heb
het komt goed met hem......de vader van naual kwam met een doosje aan ik opende het en er zat een ring in, een prachtige ring, hij was vast en cker heel erg duur, maar dat is voor zulke rijken mensen
geen probleem..ik was er blij mee en omhelste ze allebei...
mina zat nerveus naar de klok te kijken.....het was 7 uur en ik wist dat ze dik een uur nodig had om zich op te tutten
gelukkig kwam naual al aangelopen...we dronken onze nanah thee op en vertrokken..zodra we buiten stonden pakte mina me auto sleutels en zij" nu is het mijn beurt! ik ga tijd te kort komen!"
we stapten in en normaal is het een paar minuten rijden...nee, mina deed er niet eens 30 seconde over!!!!
toen we bij mij thuis aankwamen en ik de deur open deed rende ze gelijk naar boven terwijl ik en naual bijna omvielen door de rit...
naual ging ook naar boven maar ik ging even snel naar het winkelte schuin tegenover mij (precies tegenover amin)
ik moest effe wat lekkers halen...tot mijn verbazing tref ik daar amin aan....ik deed voor de grap alsof ik hem niet kon.....hij deed mee...
hey lekkerding mag ik je nummer? zei hij lachend..ik keek hem aan en zij.....en je vriendin dan?
oohw die vind het vast niet erg.....JE MOET JE BEK HOUDEN AMIN zei ik...
amin moest zich aan de muur vast houden van het lachen.....
ik liep weg nadat ik me spullen had gehaald....8 UUR HE LIEFIE!
jaja zij ik...en riep erachterna....LOVE YOU 
amin moest weer leuk doen.....LOVE YOU 2 AND LOVE YOU 3 AND LOVE YOU 4 AND....
ik sloeg me deur dicht hij kwam bij me deur staan en zij...trut..ik moest lachen.....tot 8 uur lieverd...

salaam mensen!
3 keer raden wat mij net voor de tweede keer gebeurden...
ik had een lang verhaal getypt en wilde het erop zetten, maar toen ik dat deed kreeg ik oppeens dat ik me opnieuw in moest loggen,
toen ik dat deed was me hele verhaal weg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nou je wilt niet weten hoe ik me voelde......
er zit nu een deuk in mijn scherm... :haha:  nee hoor
maar ja ik heb het toen maar opnieuw getypt ( tis wel korter en niet echt denderend maar ja..)
ik hoop dat jullie er toch nog een beetje van hebben genoten ik zal denk ik straks verder gaan eerst even wat eten 
want me buik geeft hongerige signalen!!!
beslama

(ps ik ben boos op maroc.nl voor straf moeten ze mijn verhaal naar een uitgever brengen..mischien..maar dan ook heel mischien vergeef ik het ze dan wel! 
hahahahahah grapje hoor.... :knipoog:   :haha:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

hahahahahah maar beantwoord je wel em pm mail want je hebt me er eenstje gestuurd ik heb terug gestuurd dus ik wil wel weer en eentje terug van je xxxjes van nesrien

----------


## Ala0uia

Top verhaal..klasse : duim:  :duim:

----------


## da_only_hiba

Ga alsjeblieft door a zina...

kus  :afro:  ya zina sistah :P  :knipoog:

----------


## Babyface

Verdorie, ben een pak A4tjes vergeten te kopen....  :slik!:

----------


## rwina_zina

ja maar daar gaat het niet om mina!!!!!!!!!
mina en ik waren een beetje chagrijnig......ik had gedoucht , me haar gedaan, en me make up zat goed..behalve me kleding..ik wist niet wat ik aan moest doen dus ik wist niet of ik wel naar het concert wilde gaan...ik had namelijk een soort van"ziekte"....als me kleding niet in orde was, of me haar zou niet zitten zou ik me de hele dag niet goed voelen of dan zou ik verschrikkelijk chagarijnig worden..ik had dan zoiets van ' kan ik net zo goed thuis blijven' mina was het daar niet mee eens..
ze vond dat ik me aanstelde en ze vroeg zich af waarom ik er goed uit zou moeten zien als ik mijn ware toch al heb gevonden, daar andwoorde ik dus op:ja maar daar gaat het niet om mina!!!!!!!!!
het was nu stil in de kamer.....mina en naual waren bijna klaar en ik zat in mijn "voor de buis"broek nog rond te dwalen....ik was gewoon helemaal op en top klaar! me make up en me haar zat perfect!
ik heb ontiegelijk veel kleding alleen ik had weer een "moeilijk doen's dag"
het was half 8...mina trok haar kleding uit en ging naar het balkon achterin het huis....
niemand praten tegen elkaar en blijkbaar waren we van plan thuis te gaan zitten AHUM
ik wist wel 100% cker dat de meiden dol graag willen gaan...van mij mogen ze ook hoor!
MINA hier komen!!! hoorde ik naual....esma jij ook!!!!
mina liep naar mijn kamer en ik volgde haar......GA ZITTEN zei naual.....we deden wat ze zei want we zagen allebei dat ze het meende,
luister jullie allebei......jullie zijn zo ongelovelijk koppig!! esma ik begin bij jouw...
ze liep naar me kleding kast en zocht wat uit.....' het is wat fris buiten dus je trekt deze miss sixty spijkerbroek aan, met deze roze riem, je roze belgat en dat katoenen roze blousje aan..nu meteen!
en mina trek aan wat je net aanhad jullie hebben nog precies een kwartier wie dan niet klaar is ooohw die zal er spijt van krijgen geloof mij maar!!!!
mensen hebben serieuse problemen en jullie gaan je druk maken om wat kleren die je in het donker toch niet ziet? naual had gelijk...we trokken onze kleding aan (ik vond dat naual een perfecte combi had gemaakt voor me want het stond me perfect! jammer dat ik dat eerder niet bedacht had me dan veel problemen voorkomen...inmiddels was het al bijna 8 uur en wij allemaal werkte onze make up een beetje bij....we zagen er blitsent uit......mina begon oppeens hard te lachen al snel volgden naual en ik haar, 'wat zijn we toch ook dom he esma? ik knikte....ach ja hahaha we zijn en blijven koppig!
we gaven elkaar een groepsHUG en liepen naar beneden, naual was zo lief geweest om even alles op te ruimen en de bedden klaarzetten voor als we terug komen, dan konden we gelijk het bed in springen! de hele groep stond al klaar, de jongens zagen er prachtig uit, arif en souad hadden dezelfde kleuren aan en als ze naast elkaar stonden waren ze precies een perfect stelletje! zag er leuk uit!iedereen pakte ze auto uit de garages en sommige stonden al op de stoep, 
amin? waarom neemt iedereen ze auto? ik wil me schatje ook mee dan......
hey charly angel zei amin je rijd lekker met mij mee......jah en de meiden?
tarik en yassin nemen de meiden mee zei amin
ik was er diep in me hart super blij mee..dat is wat ze wilde.....mina bij tarik en naual bij yassin...
esma, zeg maar tegen naual dat ze alvast bij tarik moet instappen en mina bij yassin..
ik kreeg een hartverzakng nee toch dacht ik.......tis toch niet zo dat yassin mina wil en tarik naual?
yassin kwam me ze pracht auto aan rijden en toeterde...naual kom je?
en daarachterna reed tarik....hij zij tegen mina..'ja jou moet ik hebben'
hij stapte uit en deed de deur voor haar open...heel erg beleeft
ooooohw amin heeft zich gewoon vergist!!
ik schrok al! zoiets kon dus echt problemen opleveren was ik bang, alhoewel ik van zowel naual als mina weet dat ze nooit om een jongen zouden ruzie maken of wat dan ook, maar toch was ik opgelucht...we reden eerst even naar 3ARWI (een plaatsje bij je nador in de buurt)
we besloten eerst wat te gaan drinken daar, amin was me aan het vertellen dat rotterdam , utrecht, eindhoven enz nu pas naar marokko komen aangezien ze later vrij hadden van scholen ect ect ect
amsterdam had als eerst vakantie vandaar dat er veel Mocrodamers in marokko waren..
ik luisterde naar amin, hij had zo een leuke stem! als amin aan het praten was trok hij vanzelf je aandacht door zijn manier van praten en omgang met woorden..
ookal was het iets heel dom's waarover hij het had toch luisterde je, hij kan perfect vertellen..en van alles spannend maken! vaak dacht ik, amin is zo perfect dat het eng is om met hem te zijn...hij moet toch iets niet-perfect hebben? maar dan dacht ik aan de problemen die ik had en dat was dus het enige nadeel....er zaten veel problemen aan verbonden, amin vertelde me vaak dat hij niet snapt waarom ik bij hem ben...zo een mooi,lief,slim meisje zegt ie dan altijd....ik andwoorde dan altijd met iets zoals
' ja amin ik weet dat je liegt!! je probeert gewoon lief te zijn!' maar ik zag wel cker dat hij het meende...we kwamen eindelijk aan in 3arwi........ik snapte niet waarom we helemaal hier heen moeste komen om wat te drinken...ik had eigenlijk honger, toen we uitstapten zei yassin, dames kijk een pizzaria! hij maakt de beste pizza's ooit!
het was een leuke pizzaria echt modern, we gingen er eten, gelukkig maar want ik verga van de honger!!!!!!
hmmmm lekker zei amin, ik was gek op pizza en ik wist van amin dat hij dat ook was, we genoten allemaal van onze pizza margarita...het was heerlijk!
nadat we hadden gegeten liepen we terug naar de auto we iedereen liep in tweeen arif-souad amin-ik tarik-mina naual-yassin enz enz
amin hield me hand vast... hij vertelde me hoeveel hij van me hield en dat ie me nooit meer kwijt wilde, we hadden het over de eerste keer dat we elkaar zagen en spraken, ik bood voor de miljoenste keer mijn excuses aan dat ik dom tegen hem deed en weg liep, 
esma luister....ik was zo trots op je! toen je weg liep dacht ik safi zij is mijn droom meisje...
een ander meisje zou me haar nummer gelijk geven..maar jij deed dat niet....toen wist ik dat je anders was, en dat niemand jou plaats kan innemen...nu niet...nooit niet....ik vond het lief dat hij dat zij..
we zaten alweer in de auto en ik besloot amin een beetje uit te horen over tarik en yassin...
ik wist natuurlijk zelf ook wel hoe ze waren...de vakantie tot nu toe hebben ze zich echt beleefd gedragen! deden niks verkeerds bij meiden of wat dan ook, alleen weet ik dat yassin heel goed met maryam kon opschieten, maar dat was verder niks, maryam kan ook heel goed met samier omgaan!
zucht....ze is naar rabat naar familie en ze komt gauw terug, hoe moet ik haar vertellen over samier?
wili nog een probleem erbij..........
esma heeft mina op dit moment een vriendje?vroeg amin in de auto....nee andwoorde ik
en naual? vroeg amin weer.......nee ook niet....hoezo amin?
nou ik ga er niet omheen draaien en ik ga ook niet tegen je .liegen....ik moest jou een beetje ondervragen van tarik en yassin lachte amin.....
ik begon erg hard te lachen DAT VROEGEN DE MEIDEN OOK AL AAN MIJ AMIN!
HAHAHAHHA we lachte en daarna begon amin te vertellen...het zijn allebei super gozers!
echt waar......nou amin dat komt mooi uit want mina en naual zijn ook super meiden!
zeg esma...wat dacht je...jij en ik......een beetje......CUPIDO SPELEN? :knipoog: 
ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE begon amin te zingen...

we parkeerde de auto bij een parkeerplaats en zagen dat het super druk was, heel gezellig en er stonden overal mensen te dansen..ik dacht dat er alleen maar jongens zouden zijn maar ik had het mis er waren veel meiden, en meer dan 60 procent van de mensen die er waren kwam uit het buiteland.....
er werd super muziek gedraaid en ik wilde zo snel mogelijk de auto uit en dansen!
maar amin was was weer traag...
hehe de auto's zijn geparkeerd en we verzamelde eerst met ze alle om een paar afspraken te maken( deden we altijd) yassin had dan altijd het woord: LUISTER ALLEMAAL .... iedereen gaat ze gang op met wie die ook wilt, maar we spreken om precies 12 uur hier bij de auto's af.....safi? als iemand wat nodig heeft of iest wilt vragen dan moet je of mij bellen of amin......veel plezier allemaal en om 12 uur hier! want dan gaan we wat anders doen..mischien ff uitgaan ofzo, we zien wel....
de groep werd al snel verdeeld .. we liepen eerst met ze alle de menigte in maar al snel liepen er een paar naar voren en andere naar achter, de een kwam andere mensen tegen en de andere ging met ze lover (arif en souad bijvoorbeeld) tarik vroeg aan amin of hij met mij ging of of hij met tarik yassin en mo wilde gaan....ga maar amin had ik gezegt....ik ga met de meiden ik zie je zo wel.....
amin gaf me een knipoog, dit was namelijk het moment om van tarik-mina. yassin-naual een stelletje te maken....tarik vroeg ook aan amin of hij met hun wilde gaan om natuurlijk te vragen wat ik over de meiden had gemeld!
naual mina en ik liepen en danste wat, het was fantastich!
ik zag een groepje jongens die ik volgens mij eerder had gezien...ik dacht na.....
een jongen keek me aan met ze mooie groene ogen....JA nu weet ik het weer!
dat is die jongen die bji de bandjes zaak was de vorige keer!
toen ik alleen ging shoppen en die andere gozer om me nummer kwam vragen....
de jongen met de groene kwam op me aflopen...tot mijn schrik sprak hij nederlands..
ehm mag ik me even voorstellen als je wilt? ik zag dat hij geen verdere bijbedoelingen had...
ik gaf hem een hand, esma,
hallo ik ben nordin aangenaam...
nordin en ik raakte aan de praat, hij was heel lief..maar ik zag aan hem dat hij met iets zat, we praten praten en praten totdat we best veel over elkaar wisten...
zeg nordin, is er iets met je? of ben jij gewoon zo?
hij keek geschrokkken naar me....hij begon te storreren....hij zuchte
ja er ligt een familie lid van mij in het ziekenhuis, 
ik had spijt dat ik het had gevraagd...........
hij vertelde over de ongeluk....het was ze nichtje en haar naam was.....hajar........


liefs,
rwina

----------


## Ala0uia

Zoals gewoonlijk moet ik weer reageren .. over hoe geweldig je verhaal is .. ik kijk 10 keer per dag of er bij wordt geschreven .. je verhaal is echt verslavend 

Liefs .. Van Verhaalzininmarokko- verslaafde  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## da_only_hiba

hey lieverd...hier je trouwe fan weer  :Wink: 

Deze keer duurde het wel lang voordat je weer een stukje hebt geschreven! Is er wat gebeurd ofzo? Of heb je geen zin meer? Ik bedoel..iedereen vind je verhaal hartstikke leuk!!  :petaf:  

Alleen er is nog 1 iets...Wie is Hajar ook alweer??!!..Sorry maar ik ben t echt vergeten.  :potver:  


Nou, ik hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft want zoals je al weet ga ik woensdag naar turkije. Daar zal ik wel nog eens online komen, maar niet zo vaak als nu. Dus ga !alsjeblieft! verder.  :rood:  

 
knuffeltje van me!! 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

je verhaal is top als gewoonlijk stuur me en pm mail terug please

----------


## The Arab

Hoi Rwina,

Hoe is het meid? Loopt alles lekker? Goed zo!

Ik heb je verhaal zoals gewoonlijk weer uitgeprint en die ga ik lekker op terug reis lezen. Echt waar ik geniet nu meer dan vroeger van mijn treinreizen! Namelijk mijn reizen lijken veel korter onder het genot van een kop koffie en een stuk verhaal van jou.

Het gaat je goed!

Mohamed

P.S. En vooral door blijven schrijven!  :duim:

----------


## sweet_angail

hey meid wat een super verhaal sind de eerste dag dat ik je verhaal heb gelezen moet ik gewoon elke dag komen kijken of je een vervolg heb geschreven zo verslavend is het.
Het is ook niet zon verhaal waar te veel fantasie in zit het is gewoon wat er in het dagelijks leven gebeurd. meid ik wens je het aller beste en kom snel met een vervolg ik kan niet meer w8 zoals meerdere mensen hiero heb k begrepen 
groetjes en een big hug from me

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door da_only_hiba_ 
> *hey lieverd...hier je trouwe fan weer 
> 
> Deze keer duurde het wel lang voordat je weer een stukje hebt geschreven! Is er wat gebeurd ofzo? Of heb je geen zin meer? Ik bedoel..iedereen vind je verhaal hartstikke leuk!!  
> 
> Alleen er is nog 1 iets...Wie is Hajar ook alweer??!!..Sorry maar ik ben t echt vergeten.  
> 
> 
> Nou, ik hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft want zoals je al weet ga ik woensdag naar turkije. Daar zal ik wel nog eens online komen, maar niet zo vaak als nu. Dus ga !alsjeblieft! verder.  
> ...




Hajar was de EX van Amin! Geloof ik!
Maar wie is Mina ook alweer? Was het de zus van Amin, of ben ik er helemaal naast?

Groet,

Mohamed

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Hajar was de EX van Amin! Geloof ik!
> Maar wie is Mina ook alweer? Was het de zus van Amin, of ben ik er helemaal naast?
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Mohamed*


nee mina is de hartsvriedin van esma en zij had het in het begin gergeld tussen esma en amin

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *nee mina is de hartsvriedin van esma en zij had het in het begin gergeld tussen esma en amin*


Thanks!

----------


## da_only_hiba

> _Geplaatst door The Arab_ 
> *Hajar was de EX van Amin! Geloof ik!
> Maar wie is Mina ook alweer? Was het de zus van Amin, of ben ik er helemaal naast?
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Mohamed*



thanks...  :Iluvu:

----------


## angelrifia

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *nee mina is de hartsvriedin van esma en zij had het in het begin gergeld tussen esma en amin*



oja had mina het geregeld tussen esma en amin ik dacht dat het vanzelf ging toen esma er achter kwam dat hij haar broek had betaalt toch  :schrik:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door da_only_hiba_ 
> *thanks... *


At your service!

Mohamed

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

Sooooooooooooooo hehe pffffffffffffffffffffffff........  :maf:  

Dat waren veel bladzijdes ik heb namelijk net alles uitgeprint en het is
echt een hele stapel papier.

Van me werk natuurlijk......  :duim:  


Ik ga het straks thuis lekker op me gemak lezen.
 :blozen:  

zina_rwina meid ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor je hebt schrijftalent op zn zachtst gezegd..........................  :pimp:  


Heb een stukje van het begin gelezen en tis echt fantastisch mijn complimenten 

Misschien een domme vraag maarre.............. hoe doe je dat zon lang verhaal schrijven  :boogie:  zonder dat het saai wordt bij het lezen.................................

Ik ga er maar nu eens vandoor om lekker aan het verhaal te beginnen en aan 1 stuk door te lezen....................  :auw2:  


Nou zina succes met alles zou ik zeggen met alles

----------


## Sweet_Amel

salaam meid ik heb je verhaal der net in en keer door gelzen omdat ik net nieuw ben hier vandaar ik moet zeggen dat het en mooie verhaal is.
ik heb het druk dus ik kan en tijdje niet achter de p.c gaan maar als ik terug ben dan weet ik zkr dat je weer en vervolg hebt gescherven ik wacht dan ook met heel mijn hart op je vervolg jalla zied meid

----------


## Ala0uia

rwinaaaa schrijf verder ik kan niet meer w8en ..  :frons:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

ga verdder je doet het goed


ik heb me vriendin mina helemaal doodgeknuffeld want
zonder haar had ik deze verhaal nooit gelezen en nooit op 
marokko kunnen zetten...


maar de leden daarzo vinden je ook goed 
en ow ja..neem effe een kijkje
daarzo 
het staat op verhalenrubriek en je verhaal heet gewoon zin in marokko
tunisiagirl heeft zich daar ook aangemeld en
zei heeft me ook geholpen om stiukjes er op te zetten
want mij internet deet het effe niet..



lella_ouaffa

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahah ik heb zo erg gelachen om de reactie's!!!!!!!vooral om die van angelriffia! klasse!
echt super! weten jullie nu weer wie wie is? nog even voor de duidelijkheid..mina is esma's hartsvriendin(die kwam in het begin voor)
en hajar is de ex van amin en had later wat met samier...... :knipoog: 
ik ben al een tijdje niet meer op maroc.nl geweest want me internetverbinding flipte!
gelukkig is ie gemaakt...maar een beloning voor het wachten...een extra lang (en persoonlijk vind ik dit wel een heel leuk) stuk
ik hoop met heel mijn hart dat jullie hiervan zullen genieten!(tunisiagirl check je zo je pm effies?)



ik werd nerveus....hajar? vroeg ik hem...
hij knikte, ja ze heet hajar, ik zal je eerlijk zeggen, ze is geen goed meisje, ze is heel erg verkeerd..
maar het is en blijft een nichtje van mij.....ik persoonlijk kon ongelovelijk goed met haar opschieten, ze vertelde me alles en ik haar ook..maar ze veranderde.....ik kon dat niet geloven..ze betekende heel veel voor mij en iedereen in de familie vond haar een schat, zo rustig en deed geen vlieg kwaad, zo beleeft dat ze was! hij werd toen een beetje rood.....en ik zag dat hij wat wilde vertellen......
esma..we hebben elkaar net ontmoet maar ik wil je graag alles vertellen omdat ik een vertrouw gevoel bij je heb, en ik wil me een beetje uitluchten....vind je het niet erg als ik je alles vertel?
ik keek hem aan ' ben je gek!' je mag me alles vertellen zei ik maar ondertussen dacht ik dat ik nu alles over hajar kan weten als zei het in ieder geval is.....
ik zag amin, hij zag mij niet maar ik vond dit toch te riskant, niet dat hij het erg zou vinden als ik met hem praat , ik kan bijvoorbeeld zeggen dat ik hem ken, maar dan moet ik liegen dus dat deed ik niet.........ik wilde weggaan maar ik vond dat lullig voor nordin,
zeg esma me vrienden wachten op mij ik wil je zo graag alles vertellen maar ik moet nu gaan...
THANK YOU GOD dacht ik...hij keek me vragend aan.....
ey nordin geef me je nummer dan dan kan ik je bellen ofzo...
ik noteerde ze nummer, esma denk asjeblieft niet dat ik wat van je verwacht want ik heb al iemand....
gewoon vrienden onder elkaar goed? ik knikte met een vrolijk gezicht.....vrienden....
hij liep weg en ik ook.......nu kan ik alles over die hajar te weten komen dacht ik....mischien kan ik via dat een oplossing vinden om samier beter te maken....ik liep terug naar mina en naual die druk aan het dansen waren, HEY DAAR BEN JE zei naual en trok me mee om te dansen....
we gingen helemaal uit onze dak maar hadden niet in de gaten dat iedereen naar ons keek en om ons heen stond....we schaamde ons, maar gingen door, hey esma wist je dat de dj een nederlander is???
en net dat ze dat zei merkte ik het want er sprak een jongen door de micro,
MARA3BAN en WELKOM voor de nederlanders onder ons,
hij kletste wat en vroeg daarna of het publiek wilde of hij wat ' hollands' muziek zou draaien..iedereen juichte......maar nog steeds was het een rondje om ons heen......
de dj begon nogmaals te praten 5o cent met 21 questions mensen...geniet ervan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mina en ik keken elkaar aan, we hadden allebei de cd " get rich or die tryin" van 50 cent....
en kende alle nummer, AAAAAAAAAH mina begon te bounce, ik dee met haar mee..we konden de tekst goed en mensen waren echt verbaast...we danste en iedereen klapte naar ons, dat heb ik best wel vaak schoot me binnen, er kwam een meisje naar ons toe en begon een beetje te battele....
ze deed haar best om beter als ons te zijn..maar al snel verliet ze ons omdat mensen BOEEE riepen......de dj begon tussen de muziek te praten......YOOO GIRLS WITH THE COOL STYLO...YOU RULE!!!! en iedereen klapte........mina en ik hadden zoveel plezier..en we waren het gewoon! mina genoot ervan en ik ook, zulke dingen zijn gewoon vet om samen mee te maken.....

het was 11 uur en gingen alvast naar de auto lopen, gelukkig waren we met amin yassin en tarik dus te laat komen konden we niet....
gelukkig stond iedereen al bij de auto, we stonden in een kring en zaten druk te praten....over wat we hebben meegemaakt en wat we nu gaan doen...naar huis? of nog effe wat leuks doen?
iedereen wilde nog wat leuks doen...."hallo we zijn op vakantie! we hebben geen tijd om thuis te zitten! kan ik in nederland ook" zei brahim...mo had al een opmerking klaarstaan daarvoor want hij zij er gelijk achteraan.." moet jij zeggen brahim! jij slaapt 24/7"!!!!!
iedereen moest lachen, gelukkig brahim ook, 
hey waar is zackaria? merkte souad op...we keken rond en zagen hem inderdaad niet,
HEY MENSEN IK HEB IJS hoorde we oppeens achter ons, het was zackaria, hij had ijs voor iedereen," ja zack je dacht ik ben laat en de lul dus koop maar ijs om die marokkanen stil krijgen he?" zei amin............nou dat is je goed gelukt zei amin nadat hij ons het ijs had gegeven.....mo gaf hem nog een klap en maakte ons nog aan het lachen..zack dacht lachend na en zei toen he matennaaiers 12 uur was de afspraak!!! iedereen voelde zich toen een beetje voor schut
zeg dan!! wat gaan we doen! zei arif......
iedereen dacht na....totdat mo op een idee kwam....
luister mensen, het is nu nog maar 11 uur de nacht is jong....als we nou f*cking snel rijden,naar oujda, dan gaan we daar uit, ik ken een club die gewoon vet is! iedereen is nu daar, het is een soort 'HOLLAND NIGHT' al snel volgde yassin hem... JA! ik heb die flyer gezien!
ja precies zei mo en ging verder...het is tot 6 uur in de ochtend...dus we huren een kamer......gewoon zo een 24 uur's kamer die je altijd op elk tijdstip kan huren, het is er wel druk maar als ik nu bel hebben we een kamer want ik ken een gast die het organiseerd dus dan blijven we daar en gaan we morgen weer naar huis..iedereen vond het een geweldig plan....we waren dolenthousiast....
maar we twijfelde...is het wel goed? en mijn pyjama dan? schreeuwde souad......arif vond dat zo schattig dat hij haar omhelste.....
yassin begon nu met praten, luister mensen, we doen het zo, je heb je pyjama nodig, je tandenborstel, en voor de dames hun shit....en wat kleren voor morgen dus je gaat nu heel erg opschieten en spreken in de straat af om half 12 safi? OJA neem je badkleding mee, we kunnen morgen lekker eerst een duik nemen in saidia...idereen werd steeds enthousaister en maakte dat ze weg kwamen want amin had nog gezegt dat wie laat komt gaat niet mee......
ik sprong bij amin in de auto naual en mina gingen bij tarik en yassin...

we kwamen aan bij mij thuis ik sprong gauw de auto uit, gaf amin een kus en rende naar boven...ik dacht aan mina en naual die nu pas voor de deur stonden, ik deed de deur voor ze open en ze rende allebei naar de kamer om alles in te pakken, ik had gelukkig alles al, ik maakte me nog een beetje op spoot me geurtje op en zag er weer fris uit....ik liep naar beneden, amin had ze auto open gelaten zodat ik me spullen erin kon doen, ik was als eerst klaar want ik was de enige die buiten stond, ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het nog maar kwart over 12 was....ik liep weer naar boven haalde wat cd's deed ze in de auto en liep WEER naar boven,mina en naual waren echt druk bezig ik ruimde het huis een beetje op en deed alle ramen goed dicht en ook de deur van de sta7(dak)
nog niet waren de dames klaar ik hielp ze wat, en ook zij waren nu klaar, we hoorde gepraat buiten, de helft stond er blijkbaar al..we liepen naar buiten en ik had het mis want iedereen stond er al...
gaan we niet met jou auto esma? nee.....
tarik riep snel hey mina je mag van mij wel rijden hoor, mina liet hem dat niet voor de tweede keer vragen...voordat we het wisten zat ze al voor het stuur, ik vond dat mina heel goed kon rijden, maar zij kreeg ookal lessen op haar 16e van haar broer die graag wilde dat zijn zusje net zo goed als hij kan rijden, het is hem wel gelukt, mina was gek op auto's, vaak wist ze meer over auto's dan jongens!
ze kon over alles meepraten....als het maar over auto's ging...ik dacht aan de keer dat we mijn vorige auto naar de garage brachten, mina vond het stom dat ik hem naar de garage bracht, ze kon hem zelf ook wel maken zij ze...toen we dus naar de garage gingen gaven ze me een prijs van 350 gulden (het was toen nog gulden) ik vond het wel een lekker prijsje maar mina absoluut niet! ik weet nog als de dag van gister hoe ze reageerde:
mina: WAT 350!!!!! ze sprak met de monteur en die werd helemaal rood, hij schrok ervan dat ze zoveel wist..hij haalde ze chef erbij en ook hij stond met ze mond vol tanden...
150! EN NIET MEER!!! mina en de chef spraken wat in het autotaaltje waar ik geen moer van snapte..
'goed, 150 is oke...de man was zeer onder de indruk over mina's autokennis....
hij had haar zelfs gevraagd of ze toevallig intresse had in een baan bij hem..maar ze sloeg het aanbod vriendelijk af..
jaja mina was dus een super autogek...samen met haar broer hebben ze een alfa romeo, een super wagen! ze gaat geweldig met haar broer om, ze schelen niet veel in leeftijd en ze lijken qua innerlijk heel veel op elkaar, rachid(haar broer), was een schat!
hij mag me heel erg en vraagt altijd hoe het is met me..hij is een schat die op dit moment lekker in casa zit te feesten met ze vrienden had mina me verteld..


ESMA!wake up girl! hoorde ik op de achtergrond..iedereen zat al in de auto behalve ik, ik zat te dagdromen (nou ja dag? zeg maar nachtdromen!) we reden al en ik schrok, waar is naual?????
OOK EEN HELE GOEIE MORGEN ESMA lachte amin...die zit bij yassin...ze raakten weer eens aan de praat en toen stond hij erop dat ze bij hem in de auto zou gaan...
BY THE WAY ES! ik heb met de boys gepraat, en ze verteld dat ze hun slag moeten gaan slaan, tarik die is helemaal dol op mina! hij kan goed met haar opschieten en ook haar humor is precies hetzelfde als de zijne....ze zijn geen minuut stil en hebben heel veel gemeen had tarik me verteld...dus voor hun is er geen probleem, maar yassin, yassin is helemaal smoorverliefd, alleen hij durft het niet tegen naual te zeggen aangezien hij bang is dat ze het verkeerd opvat, en hij is bang dat ze nog gevoelig is vanwege haar broer enzo...hij heeft me gezworen haar nooit pijn te doen en haar gelukkig te maken, alleen durft hij het haar niet te vertellen, ook is hij bang dat hun contact zal verminderen..
ik lachte, yassin is lief, maar zeg maar tegen hem dat hij niet bang hoeft te zijn en dat naual er meer dan klaar voor is, ze heeft het wel nodig iemand die haar liefde geeft en haar steunt en helpt met alles..iemand die voor haar klaarstaat en zo een iemand is yassin.....
amin gaf me gelijk en beloofde me het gelijk tegen yassin te zeggen als we aankwamen..
inmiddels reden we erg hard over de snelweg....als we dit tempo volhouden zijn we er zo had amin gezegt en dat was ook wel zo, we reden echt hard en ik hield me hart vast! wili wili als er wat gebeurde met iemand!! mina reed helemaal vooraan omdat ze echt stoer reed..toen ze voorbij ons reed zag ik aan tarik dat hij echt onder de indruk was door het rijgedrag van mina, een TOPvrouw
we waren echt amateurs naast haar! 
mo had die jongen gebeld van de kamer en gelukkig had hij voor ons wat geregeld...

(niet alles past erop dus hieronder de rest!veel leesplezier)

----------


## rwina_zina

(vervolg)


we kwamen eindelijk aan, het bleek bij saidia te zijn die club,
het was een grote feest boel in sadia! iedereen liep buiten..op het strand..waar dan ook!
het was erg verlicht en overal stonden er marktjes en waren er podiums waarop mensen zongen..
we hadden de club gevonden waar we heen zouden gaan, me hart ging tekeer! zo leuk! en zo gezellig!
er stond een hele rij voor, mensen gingen dus nog maar net naar binnen...
we parkeerde de auto stapten allemaal uit en liepen erheen... "magrabia" heette de tent..
we stonden in de rij en mo was aan het bellen, ik had echt geen zin om nog in de rij te staan!
er kwam een brede man op ons af en hij wees ons de weg naar de deur! we mochten gewoon door lopen! mo keek ons aan en zij....CONNECTIE'S! je weet toch  :knipoog: 
we waren er allemaal blij om en de jongens gaven de uitsmijter allemaal geld, hij was blij!!
hij bedankte ons duizendmaal...toen ik binnenkwam wist ik niet wat ik zag!
zo groot en mooi! het was in een arabische style ingericht, allemaal met kleurtjes en dergelijke..
prachtig! er waren allemaal banken waar je op kon zitten, nen het was donker ( maar dat is een discotheek meestal he?) iedereen keek ons aan toen we binnekwamen, maar dat vond ik wel logisch..alle jongens uit ons groepje waren mooi en modern, dat gelde ook voor de meiden!!
LET'S GO SOMEWHERE AND GET IT ONE TONIGHT..montell jorden werd gedraaid...een beetje in een bubbling mix....er waren meiden met echt GATVER kleding aan....sigareten, korte rokjes, korte truitjes..mischien is dat niet erg....IN NEDERLAND.....maar in MAROKKO wel hoor!
wij waren zo een beetje de enige die er echt als dames uitzagen..daarom keken er heel veel jongens naar ons, de andere meiden waren er jaloers om...gelukkig kwamen er steeds meer fatsoenlijke dames binnen die er normaal uitzagen, die meiden die lachte naar ons of kwamen zelfs een praatje maken..leuke meiden waren dat..
moet ik jou nou de hele dag tegen komen? hoorde ik een stem achter mij zeggen...het was nordin...
hey!!!!! ik groete hem en hij zij dat het toevallig was dat we elkaar tegen kwamen ...
ik kwam er ook achter dat hij ook een kamer met ze vrienden had waar wij hadden, volgens hem hadden de meeste mensen die in "magrabia" waren een kamer daar..
ik wees amin aan en vertelde hem dat dat mijn vriendje is, nordin vond dat heel erg leuk voor me...hij zag er ook uit als iemand die het leuk voor me vind, en niet zo van "leuk" maar ondertussen niet gunnen..dat hadden mensen welleens vaker namelijk.....niet alleen bij mij maar bij iedereen!
het was leuk en iedereen genieten volop...het was al 4 uur en we waren dood moe....souad vroeg aan mij en de andere dames of we alvast naar de kamer zouden gaan, het was namelijk heel erg in de buurt dus we konden gewoon met arif's auto gaan....
de jongens wilde ook gaan maar we zagen dat ze nog heel erg veel plezier hadden samen dus we lieten ze daar en vertrokken, behalve arif, die besloot ook mee te gaan met ons..
we kwamen aan bij het plaatsje en zagen dat het super gezellig was, alle huisjes zaten aan elkaar vast en iedereen zat nog buiten, je zag kinderen rennen,mensen eten,zingen,lachen, praten..kortom echt gezellig! we liepen naar het "kantoor" waar we naar ons huisje geleid werden......
de man vroeg of we vrienden van mo waren, souad deed het woord...
hij mocht ons heel erg graag, hij nam ons mee naar de kamer, we waren bereid op een verrot kamertje..maar de man vertelde ons dat hij mo goed kende....hij bracht ons tot onze verbasing bij een mooi huisje met 4 kamers en bedden die opgemaakt waren en matrassen op de grond die opgemaakt waren aangezien mo had verteld dat we met meerdere komen..we stonden met onze mond open en konden het niet geloven! (de huisjes stonden allemaal naast elkaar in een grote kring dus je moest via een poort het gebied verlaten, hmmm waar zal nordin zitten dacht ik...we konden elk huisje zien dus hij moest wel in een van deze huisjes zitten.......het was zo gezellig hier! dat ik nooit meer weg wilde!
arif en souad waren in een kamer, souad lag in bed en arif op een matras naast haar..ze zaten gezellig te praten en lachen terwijl het ligt uit was......naual mina en ik besloten onze tanden te poetsen en onze pyjama aan te trekken zodat als we moe waren dat we dan gelijk in bed konden springen..
het was zo warm in het huisje dat we besloten de stoelen te pakken en lekker buiten te gaan zitten aangezien het daar lekker koel was en iedereen buiten zat(terwijl het 4 uur was!)
we zaten lekker te praten over de boys..ik vertelde naual over hoe yassin dacht...
ze ging kapot! IK WIL HEM zei ze..ik ben verliefd op hem! ik bij hem zijn esma! hij is zo lief voor me! en hij luisterd naar al mijn problemen ik wil zo graag bij hem zijn esma echt waar!
nou komt voor elkaar naual! ze omhelste me heel erg stevig ik voelde dat ze blij was
nou en wat heb je over mijn te vertellen esma zij mina...ik lachte...tarik is smoor op je en hij vind je helemaal super! dus voor jullie is het gewoon even afwachten wie de eerste stap neemt..OOOHW DIE NEEM IK WEL zei mina lachend........naast het huisje van ons was er een huisje met allemaal jongens die lol hadden..er kwamen twee jongens naar buiten om bij de groep te gaan zitten..
DAMN HET WAS NORDIN! ik draaide me om en deed alsof ik hem niet zag, ik moest dat altijd hebben!! echt altijd! iedereen heeft wel dingen die hem altijd gebeurde, nou dit had ik dus!
mina stond oppeens op en rende..ik schrok me dood! ze rende naar het groepje jongens naast ons en omhelste een jongen..die jongen was helemaal blij haar te zien...HOE IS IE!!!AH WAT HEB IK JE GEMIST GEK!!!!!! damn dacht ik..zij kent ook iedereen!
al snel merkte nordin me op en kwam naar me toe....gelukkig kwam hij naar me toe dacht ik..
mina riep naual en naual ging naar haar toe en ze bleven bij het groepje zitten..nordin ging op de plaats van naual zitten, nordin vertelde me dat dat de beste vriend van mina's broer was ik keek naar de jongen en toen pas zag ik het, ik kon hem ook...
nordin en ik raakte aan de praat en hij vertelde me over hajar, het verhaal wat ik zo graag wilde weten, zou ik nu de andwoorden op mijn vragen krijgen?

(nordin is nu de ik persoon omdat hij me nu verteld over hajar)
hajar en ik zijn aangetrouwde familie, dus we zijn eigenlijk niet echt bloed-familie..
haar oom is met mijn tante getrouwd, maar we zijn samen opgegroeid en ik ken haar door en door..
we hebben samen veel meegemaakt... we wonen precies naast elkaar,we zaten op de basisschool samen, middelbare school samen, mbo samen...en zitten nu ook bij elkaar in de klas
we waren beste vrienden, en deden alles voor elkaar, we haalde elkaar gewoon op 'sochtends om naar school te gaan...als we laat kwamen gaf ze zichzelf de schuld en moest ze nablijven....terwijl ik naar huis mocht gaan....we winkelde samen, deden echt alles wat je je maar kan voorstellen...
esma ik wil je laten zien dat ik echt goed met haar kan opschieten dus zal ik me niet voor je schamen....hajar stuurde me welleens naar de winkel om voor haar " je weet wel" te halen in haar maandelijkse periodes
we hadden ook welleens ruzie maar dan smste ik haar snachts en dan stak ze haar hoofd uit het raam (die naast mijn raam stond) en bieden we onze excuses aan..en we praten over van alles en nog wat en gingen daarna slapen, we vertelde elkaar regelmatig dat we van elkaar hielden, maar dan gewoon omdat ze mijn soulmate was..ze was zo lief en deed nooit wat verkeers...
we deden alles samen! ik werd een beetje rood...esma zat aandachtig naar me te luisteren..
esma we hebben zelfs een keer gezoend omdat we dat wouden uitproberen, we hadden nog nooit gezoend met iemand, en waren zo benieuwd, we vonden het allebei vies, we waren 16 en daarna is het nooit meer gebeurd, we praten echt over alles met elkaar......
hajar vertelde me vaak dat als ze ging trouwen dat ze me dan zo erg ging missen omdat we onze hele leven elkaar zien, s ochtends s middags s avonds....en zelfs in marokko!!! omdat onze famiilie's samen naar marokko rijden! ik had ook welleens een vriendin en daar kon ze niet zo goed tegen want normaal gingen we altijd naar de bios, markten noem maar op...maar toen deden we dat minder omdat ik een vriendin had, ik miste haar steeds meer dus had het uitgemaakt met haar...hajar voelde zich zo ongelovelijk schuldig dat ze ons weer bij elkaar probeerde te krijgen, wat ze zich niet realisseerde is dat ik het uitmaakte omdat ik haar miste....ik miste het geschreeuw in de ochtend van haar en haar spontane opmerkingen, ik miste zelf haar bonken op de muur als we om 8 uur naar school moesten..
dit allemaal veranderde toen esma een groepje meiden leerde kennen, want hajar niet wist was dat het vrouwelijke duivels waren! ze waren duivels!!!iedereen wist van die duivels dat ze een paar keer in het jaar naar marokko gingen om dingen te halen voor het zogenoemde kwaal "s7our"
die meisjes hadden twee jaar in marokko gezeten en geruchten waren dat ze een soort van "opleiding" volgde voor "s7our".......maar het was waar..iedereen waarbij zij in de buurt kwamen werd gek of verliefd of dement of wat dan ook!!!!!
ze hadden hajar te pakken en hajar werd ziek, een maand lang lag ze op bed te slapen...we dachten dat ze het niet zou halen.....met mij ging het ook slecht en ik ging niet meer naar school, ik bleef bj haar, maar na die maand werd ze "beter"....ze was geen hajar meer, ze schreeuwde tegen mij dat ze me niet meer wilde zien en zelfs zij ze dat als ik bij haar in de buurt zou komen dat ze dan zou zeggen dat ik haar had ontmaagd..ik vertrok uit haar leven, ik was er kapot van....ik at niet...sliep niet..deed niks meer!!!! de dagen gingen voorbij en de moeder van hajar werd gek....
op een dag was hajar helemaal hystirisch....we vroegen ons af wat er nu weer aan de hand was, het waren de duivelse meiden.....de meisjes die hajar's leven kapot hadden gemaakt....waren dood....
ze hadden een auto ongeluk gehad en waren alle 4 gelijk dood....
de meiden waren weg, en hajar werd gek.........
hajar speelde met jongens, totdat ze verloofd was...ik hoopte dat nu alles goed zou komen omdat ze met iemand zou trouwen die heel erg goed was, en studeerde voor imam...ze maakte hem gek en hij verliet haar daana heeft ze nog een jongen gehad die ze heel erg pijn heeft gdaan
ik was bang dat ze haar maagdelijkheid zou verliezen dus heb ik haar door haar moeder laten DEKAF (iets doen waardoor ze de wilskracht niet heeft om met een jongen naar bed te gaan)
ze deed het met niemand, omdat haar moeder haar controleerde....ze vertelde jongens dat ze al ontmaagd was zonder dat ze dat was.....ze deed ze pijn.....en nu nog......
ze doet s7our bij mensen..ik werd langzamerhand ook gek, en besloot met me leven verder te gaan, 
totdat hajar pas geleden een ongeluk kreeg en nu in het ziekenhuis ligt, de kans is klein dat ze het haald..maar wat ik me nu realliseer is dat ik van haar hou, op een andere manier, ik wil met haar trouwen en bij haar zijn, alleen dan met de vroegere hajar..maar ik denk niet dat ik die terug krijg.....

(terug in de ogen van esma)
nordin heeft de hele tijd naar de grond gekeken tijdens het vertellen, hij kijkt naar me en ziet dat me ogen vol met tranen zitten..hij schrik ervan...esma? sorry..sorry dat ik je er mee lastig val en je aan het huilen heb gemaakt!!! sorry!
neee nordin dat is het niet,snik, nee  :frons:  wat is er dan esma? ik snikte en huilde.....
nordin laat me nu mijn kant van het verhaal vertellen..hij keek me vragend aan...
nordin, ik ken hajar...laat me je alles vertellen....
hij keek me met grote ogen aan, asjeblieft smeekte hij..vertel me alles esma alles wat je weet!!!!
ik begon hem huilend te vertellen...

reactie's zijn welkom! hoe meer hoe beter!
zina

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik heb weer genoten ga verder zou ik zeggen

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik heb weer genoten ga verder zou ik zeggen

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik heb lekkkkeer genoten van je verhaal .. en ik w8 nu geduldig op je andere grotere stuk inshallah .. wel snel doen he .. 

Lots Of Love From Alaouia ..

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahaha ach ja daar doe ik het ook voor he!


Hayati_Habibi,
hahahahahaha ja heel verstandig dat je het vanuit je werk print!
wel heel erg leuk dat je me verhaal gaat lezen!
laat je me het weten als je het gelezen hebt en wat je er van vond??
kus ik




lella_ouaffa,
hey meid, ik neem af en toe een kijkje hoor!  :knipoog: 
echt heel erg leuk dat je me verhaal daar zet!
er komen wel positieve reactie's op he???
geef je mina ook een knuffel van mij?
liefs, rwina 

dag Sweet_Amel,
bedankt dat je me verhaal leest en de moeite neemt om te reageren,vind ik lief van je, hopelijk heb ik je niet teleurgesteld want een vervolg staat erop! :knipoog:   :lekpuh:   :duim: 

hey THE ARAB(mohamed)
en hoe is het met jou????? :knipoog: 
hopelijk goed!
ik dacht effe vragen hoe het met je is , kan geen kwaad toch?  :haha:  



dank jullie wel allemaal! voor zowel het lezen als reageren!
vervolg komt er gauw aan inscha allah!

----------


## The Arab

hey THE ARAB(mohamed)
en hoe is het met jou?????
hopelijk goed!
ik dacht effe vragen hoe het met je is , kan geen kwaad toch?

Hoi Rwina,

Met mij lekker, alhamdoullillah!

Dat je vraagt hoe het met mij gaat kan zeker geen kwaad, zeker als ik weet dat iemand als jij 'een topschrijfster' naar mijn welzijn vraagt. Echt heel tof van je!

Maar je hebt nu inderdaad wat grotere stukken geschreven. Joepie!!! Straks weer lekker genieten in de trein.

Groetjes,

P.S. Even een indirekte vraag! Ik zie je nu lachen! Niet lachen en ook niet giegelen! We gaan een High Intelligent Game spelen: 
Mijn gebruikersnaam is The Arab en mijn echte naam is Mohamed! Jouw gebruikersnaam is Zina_Rwina en jouw echte naam is ..............! 

Hoofdprijs is: ik lees je al je verhalen en ik blijf reageren!
Tweede prijs is: ik lees je al je verhalen en ik blijf reageren!
Derde prijs is: ik lees je al je verhalen en ik blijf reageren!
Troostprijs: ik lees je al je verhalen en ik blijf reageren!

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej meid ..!!
Je verhaal wordt echt steeds beter en beter ... en natuurlijk ook spannender ...hihi .. van dit sukje heb ik ook echt genoten, net als de andere .. was echt een leuk en lang stukje .. maar ik hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft .. want kan niet meer w8-en .. veel suc6 verder ..
liefs ..Crazy-Lay-D

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

Haaaaaaaaaaai rwina_zina ik weet ik ben erugggggggggg slim
 :grote grijns:  
ik zie dat je weer een stuk erbij hebt geschreven en heb dat natuurlijk net weer uitgeprint ofcourse (van me werk he)  :ole:  

Uuuh ff vragie hoelang is het verhaal eigenlijk, maarre ik had nog geen antwoord van je gekregen op mijn vorige vraag namelijk ..............
hoe doe je dat zon lang verhaal schrijven zonder dat het gaat vervelen 
bij de lezer alvast bedankt.....  :wijs:  

Succes 
Dikke zoen van moi

 :player:

----------


## rwina_zina

WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :haha: 

dag lieve hayati_habibi,
ik zal je vragen nu beantwoorden mijn excuses dat ik dat niet eerder had gedaan!  :zozo:  
ik weet niet hoelang het verhaal is of gaat zijn aangezien ik alles gewoon ter plekke verzin en weet dus ook niet wat ik voor vervolg ik nu erop ga zetten( voor mij is alles dus eigenlijk ook een schok! haha)
en antwoord op je tweede vraag..
hahah is het waar dat het niet verveelt bij de lezer?????? zucht....poeh gelukkig maar!!!!! ik weet eigenlijk niet hoe ik dat doe..ik persoonlijk zit echt helemaal in het verhaal.....ik ga elk jaar naar marokko en zulke dingen maak ik ook echt mee...maar helaas pindakaas ga ik dit jaar niet en dat vind ik echt k*t...maar ja ik leef me helemaal uit met me verhaal, tis net of ik in marokko ben!!!!!!!!
maar ik mis THA REAL MAROC wel eigenlijk..  :traan1:  
hele dikke kus, rwina

hey Crazy-Lay-d!
alles goed met je meid????!!!!
dankje! ben blij dat je het goed vond!!!! en natuurlijk ga ik gauw weer door hoor! thanks 4 tha reactie! :knipoog: 
kusje en veel liefs terug!

haloooo  :Smilie:  Ala0uia !!!
ben blij dat je hebt genoten!!!
en heel lief dat je GEDULDIG wacht op me vervolg hoor! :duim: 
maar je weet geduld is een schone zaak....(zo ging dat gezegde toch  :denk:  ?) :knipoog: 
LoTs oF LoVe FrOm RwInA bAcK sWeEtY!!!!

salaam THE ARAB
dat hahahahah in het begin was voor jou bedoeld!!!
ik moest zo lachen tijdens het lezen van je reactie!!
gewoon dat je wist dat ik op dat moment zou lachen en giegelen!! :haha: 
thanks dat je me topschrijfster noemt....vind ik heel erg leuk! en voel me daardoor cker gevleid!
damn je zit wel vaak in de trein he? ben wel heel erg benieuwd naar welke bestemming!!!!
anyway...ik doe mee met je High Intelligent Game.  :stout:  ...wil namelijk heel erg graag de hoofdprijs winnen hoor! :knipoog:   :haha: 
check je pm zo......... :knipoog: 
liefs ikke

vervolg gaat er snel aankomen hoor mensen!
thanks for reading! means alot to me!!


 :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

:knipoog:

----------


## cheba_riffia

PRACHTIG!

dit is gewoon een verhaal dat het doet!!!
niet een van die neppe verhalen.....je verhaal is gewoon TOPPIE!!
meid je bent gewoon de beste hier!
heb je welleens gekeken naar die verhalen hier?
gewoon FAKE...kijk dat het verzonnen is oke..maar dat mensen zeggen dat ze een verhaal echt hebben meegemaakt en dan blijkt dat ze liegen!
triest..
ik ben echt een fan van jou rwina!!  :duim: 
je bent gewoon zo super goed!! voel me gewoon op me gemak bij het lezen van je verhaal!

----------


## Babyface

53 bladzijdes.

----------


## Samira_Zina

ga verder

----------


## arhaz

het wordt er alleen maar mooier op!!!

prachtig!!! kom maar op met het vervolg

----------


## AmElTjE

PRACHTIGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor. You're the best. Just do your thing and make me happy with your story. Lots of love AmElTjE

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Zo Zo Meid!! wallah je doet het goed echt super  :ole:  ik leef gewoon mee met de verhaal ik lach mee huil mee echete mooie stukjes de hele verhaal is gewoon super ga zo door ik wacht op de vervolg Beslama meid..!  :zwaai:

----------


## Sane

hoi meid ik lees je verhaal ook al vanaf het begin net als de verhalen van tunisiagirl je hebt talent en ik hoop dat je verder gaat

----------


## The Arab

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
[B]WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :haha: 

salaam THE ARAB
dat hahahahah in het begin was voor jou bedoeld!!!
ik moest zo lachen tijdens het lezen van je reactie!!
gewoon dat je wist dat ik op dat moment zou lachen en giegelen!! :haha: 
thanks dat je me topschrijfster noemt....vind ik heel erg leuk! en voel me daardoor cker gevleid!
damn je zit wel vaak in de trein he? ben wel heel erg benieuwd naar welke bestemming!!!!
anyway...ik doe mee met je High Intelligent Game.  :stout:  ...wil namelijk heel erg graag de hoofdprijs winnen hoor! :knipoog:   :haha: 
check je pm zo......... :knipoog: 
liefs ikke


Hoi ***** ik bedoel Rwinaatje,

Een hele mooie naam!

Check your PM!!!

Aufwiederschnitzel,

Mohamed

----------


## gizlane

He kom op meid, ga alsjeblieft verder het is een perfecte verhaal, en je maakt het telkens spannend en dan hou je op, het lijkt net een serrie.
groetjes,
Gizlane

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Echt Een Prachtig Verhaal .. Keep On Goin .. Echt Mooi ..  :boogie:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door ReBeCcaaAaa_ 
> *Echt Een Prachtig Verhaal .. Keep On Goin .. Echt Mooi .. *


ik wist niet dat en mens zo snel kon lezen  :knipoog:

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

:haha:  Jaaa ik heb dat verhaalke al gelezen voor dat ik me registreerde daarmee  :wijs:

----------


## rwina_zina

haalooooooo allemaal!
ik zie allemaal nieuwe mensen wat tof!!!!!
ten eersten allemaal bedankt!!!!!
en ten tweede vervolg komt zo....


dag Ala0uia:
 :knipoog:  :duim: 

hey cheba_riffia,
thanks voor je leuke reactie!
ben blij dat je het leuk vind!
ik voel me ook op me gemak als ik het schrijf(typ)
tis gewoon top om het te doen!!!
enne ben je echt fan?SUPER! HOUDE ZO!
hihihihih 
kus


haha babyface!
nog steeds aan het printen? :knipoog: 
xxx


Samira_Zina,
ik zal verder gaan! ik doe me best :Smilie: 
xxx


eyy arhaz,
nou ik kom er aan met me vervolg! bereid je maar voor...of hem je dat al gedaan?  :verrassing:  
haha thanks meid voor zowel het lezen als reageren!  :lekpuh:  
liefs

hoi AmElTjE,
super!
haha thats what i'm trying to do! make you happy with my story! :knipoog: 
so i'll do my thing! and i hope you enjoy it!
thanks!!
kiss

hallo MoCro-sTyLo!
dankje dankje dankje!!!!
wat een super reactie zeg!!!!
tof dat je je echt meeleeft! dat maakt het wel het leukst toch? :knipoog: 
ciao!

dag sane!
dankjewel hoor!!!
echt heel leuk dat je me verhaal leest vanaf het begin!
had ik niet geweten...daarom ben ik blij dat je reageert! thanks!  :grote grijns:  



salaam alaikom The Arab,
hoe is het met je???? ik hoop goed!!!
hey ik heb geen pm ontvangen van je...ik was aan het zoeken maar kon niet de jouwe vinden..
heb je em niet aan iemand anders verstuurd  :grote grijns:  hahahahahahah
vind je het echt een mooie naam? dankje  :blij:  
krijg ik nog wel een pm van je.....???????
liefs *****  :knipoog: 

HEY gizlane!
hahahah ja ik hou de spanning er in, kan best vervelend zijn he?
dat doe ik zodat jullie na gaan denken over me verhaal! ahhahah grapje!
hey je brengt me op een idee...ik kan het net als goede tijden slechten tijden doen! pas na volgend jaar verder gaan!!! hahah nee hoor! het vervolg komt zo!
bedankt voor het reageren!


hai ReBeCcaaAaa!!
vind je het echt mooi?dankje!!
vind ik natuurlijk leuk om te horen!
I will keep it on!
liefs rwina

tunisiahirl.....
pm al gecheckt?
 :knipoog:  xxxxx

THANKS ALLEMAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IK GA NU HET VERVOLG EROP ZETTEN WANT DAT HEB IK VANACHT EERST GETYPT MAAR IK WAS TE MOE OM HET EROP TE ZETTEN  :engel:  DUS DAT DOE IK NU!
 :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

er zijn twee belangrijke jongens in me leven, amin en samier...
samier is me beste vriend, en amin is ook mijn beste vriend maar tegelijke tijd me verloofde........
ik leerde samier kennen tijdens me reis naar marokko en amin leerde ik kennen...nou ja dat is een heel erg lang verhaal..
amin heeft me ooit verteld over hajar...ze bedroog hem, maar verder wist ik niks, 
totdat ze samier ook te pakken had...

ik vertelde nordin alles..alles wat ik wist...nordin sloeg zijn handen in zijn gezicht,
ALLAH nee nee niet weer een slachtoffer..niet weer...
ik wist niet meer wat ik moest denken...hajar was helemaal niet slecht maar is zelf ook behekst!
ik had medelijden met nordin...hoe hij vertelde over hajar, ze leek me echt een lieve meid nu, hoe nordin over haar praten ze leek een beetje op mij!..alles werd toen een beetje duidelijk....
hajar betekend veel voor nordin, en samier voor mij,
we stonden allebei op het punt ze kwijt te raken..ik vertelde nordin over reda en hij adviseerde me om hem zo snel mogelijk op te bellen, nordin was een schat, hij leefde met me mee als ik vertelde over samier,. tenslotte maakte hij hetzelfde mee...nordin hier heb je me nummer ook....
dan kun je me bellen als er wat is, en we zoeken er samen een oplossing voor safi? alles komt goed!
al snel verscheen er een glimlach op zijn gezicht, ik ben blij je te hebben leren kennen esma..
nordin ging terug naar zijn groepje en ik liep terug naar binnen om me gezicht te wassen anders zouden de meiden zien dat ik heb gehuild en moet ik ze alles vertellen, nou daar had ik geen trek in! 
ik hoorde veel gelach buiten..het was super gezellig hoorde ik..
ik hoorde ook gelach en gepraat uit de kamer van arif en souad ze hadden het gezellig hoorde ik,
ik moest ff wat uitrusten, ik voelde me moe, en in de war, ik wist niet wat ik met het hele gedoe aan moest! ik zat voor de spiegel en stak me haar een beetje op, 2 krullende plukken vielen over me voorhoofd..ik moest er weer een beetje fris uitzien omdat amin elk moment kon komen..
ik ga me spullen voor het strand morgen alvast klaarzetten dan kan ik morgen iets meer slapen..
terwijl ik diep aan het denken was hoorde ik iemand me roepen..ik schrok ervan en dacht dat ik het me verbeelde...het kwam uit de kamer van arif en souad......ik liep naar de kamer en zag arif en souad lol maken en lachen...riep iemand me? vroeg ik...
ja dat waren wij zij arif....we zagen dat je alleen in die kamer zat dus kom er gezellig bij liggen...
souad en arif zaten op het bed, arif lag en souad zat met een tijsschrift in haar armen naast arif
spring er tussen meid! zij arif nogmaals...ik ging bij de twee tortelduifjes liggen...
souad streelde door me haar ze wist dat ik het moeilijk had, ze werd wel altijd kwaad als ik zij dat ik haar liever niet wilde lastig vallen met mijn problemen. JE MOET ME ALLES VERTELLEN had ze toen gezegt..echt een schat..maar ik doe haar dat niet aan....ik vertel haar welleens wat maar dan begint ze gelijk te huilen....meskiena zo lief is ze....
meid je hebt het maar moeilijk he? vroeg arif me..ik kon me tranen echt niet meer inhouden en begon te huilen....arif schrok en souad ook...ze omhelste me en huilde natuurlijk mee..
ik zag dat arif echt in shock was......ik begon ze te vertellen wat er allemaal gaande was
arif vond het zo verschrikkelijk...hij had echt medelijden met me dat zag ik.....hij ging met ze handen door zijn haar, hij stond op...en liep weg......ik keek souad snikkend aan....
met tranen vertelde souad me dat arif vanaf het begin mij als een zusje ziet....
esma je doet hem aan zijn zusje denken, hij is gek op zijn zusje dus ook op jou,hij heeft er nu echt moeilijk mee nu jij problemen had...
ik hield echt van arif en souad....pure vrienden tja je hebt ze of je hebt ze niet!
ik lag op bed met me ogen dicht souad zat nog naast me en streelde door me haar, terwijl ze dat deed zei ze stukjes uit de koran.....al snel kwam arif weer binnen en pakte een deken en haalde die over me heen..ik had me ogen dicht en sliep half maar toch wist ik dat arif het deken over me haalde,
ik hoorde souad(die inmiddels was opgestaan) praten tegen arif.....meskina ik gun haar het beste arif!
waarom heb ze zoveel problemen? waar zo een engel als zei? waarom toch?
arif antwoorde daarop dat hij er alles aan wil doen om me te helpen..souad kan je haar vragen dat als ze wat nodig heeft dat ze dan naar mij kan komen? ik zal het zeggen arif.....zei souad
ik hoorde het licht uit gaan en ik viel in slaap...diepe slaap............................................. ...............

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE NEEEEEE GA WEG LAAT ME MET RUST!!!!!!!JEMAAAAAAAAA MAMA!!!!! HELP ME!!!! NEEEE NEEEEE GA WEG GA WEG!!!!!!!!!(esma had een droomaanval...het was al half 6 in de ochtend en esma had een nachtmerrie en begon te schreeuwen)
BISMILAH BISMILAH hoorde ik souad en arif zeggen al snel waren de rest van het groepje in de kamer...ik zag dat arif en souad op de grond sliepen en dat amin en de jongens in een kamer sliepen ook naual en mina sliepen bij elkaar en waren wakker geworden door mijn geschreeuw
iedereen was geschrokken..amin had een glas water gehaald en was erg geschrokken
iedereen vroeg of het met me ging...ik wist niet wat ik had maar voordat ik het wist was ik aan het schreeuwen....en huilen.....amin omhelste me...en de rest waren ongerust kon ik zien..
mina was aan het vertellen dat ik dat vroeger ook had maar dat het daarna over was...en dat ze het raar vond dat ik dat nu weer had....na een tijdje te hebben geklets met ze alle en iedereen ze best deed om de schrik uit me te halen ging iedereen naar bed...
ik was bang en durfte niet alleen ik vroeg de meiden met me te slapen maar amin stelde voor dat hij dat wel deed........amin zette zijn matras naast de mijne.....souad en arif gingen naar een andere kamer..ze sliepen gewoon op de grond door mij! dacht ik...echte vrienden....
amin zette dus zijn matras naast mijn bed, en zat erop.....hij vertelde me een sprookje over bella en het beest..ik was daar gek op....ik viel in slaap....................................

de volgende ochtend scheen de zon heerlijk in mijn gezicht........ik deed me ogen open en zag dat amin niet meer naast me lag en dat hij zijn matras netjes had opgeruimd....
ik stond op en zag een roos op de tafel met een briefje eraan....

'lieve esma van mij'
goeiemorgen! gaat het alweer een beetje met je?
ik wilde je niet wakker maken vandaar dit briefje...
ik weet niet hoelaat je gaat opstaan maar dat maakt niet uit we hebben besloten dat je moet rusten 
dus we gaan pas naar het strand als jij wakker bent, kleed je rustig om, wij gaan zo ontbijten
tot zo! ps het is nu 10 uur nu ik dit schrijf....
kusje amin.............................................. ..............'

ik keek snel op me telefoon en het was nog maar 10 30 gelukkig ...ik kleed me op en maakte me op, ik deed natuurlijk eerst mijn bikini aan, ik deed dit keer mijn witte bikini aan en me witte wijde broek en een witte mouwloze truitje omdat het warm was...erg warm vandaag merkte ik...
ik deed me witte belgat aan en deed me kamer deur open
ik checkte de kamers maar niemand zat er...totdat ik zachtjes gepraat hoorde, het was vamuit buiten..iedereen zat op tuinstoelen te praten en te eten....
ik groete iedereen en iedereen vroeg hoe het ging....HET GAAT PRIMA HOOR  :Smilie:  zei ik blij
amin stond op gaf me een kus en fluisterde ' je ziet er beeldig uit'
we hebben je toch niet wakker gemaakt he? vroeg mo me
nee joh!!! ik dacht juist dat jullie weg waren ofzo! zo stil was het!
nou zullen we maar gaan vroeg ik.........

----------


## rwina_zina

het was zoals gewoonlijk druk op het strand en iedereen vermaakte zich ik ging het water niet in
de hele crew wel...alleen ik en naual zaten er nog...ik zag dat naual erg vrolijk was en besloot haar te vragen wat er was....
ehm esma......ik moet je wat vertellen....zij ze verlegen...
ze begon te vertellen...
gister toen de jongens terug kwamen waren, sliepen mina en ik nog niet.....we zaten nog buiten met de buren, die vrienden van mina's zus........toen amin enzo kwamen bleek het dat brahim en die zackaria en mo de jongens ook kende dus we vormde met ze alle een grote groep en het was gezellig
maar yassin zat met iets had ik het gevoel dus ik trok hem mee naar een kamer en vroeg hem wat er was...hij keek me toen aan en vertelde me dat hij verliefd op me is...
ik vond dat natuurlijk fantastisch ik wist alleen niet hoe ik erop moest reageren...totdat hij vroeg of ik enkele gevoelens voor hem had.....esma ik vertelde yassin dat ik smoor op hem was, hij was zo blij!!
en we ...ehm....we hebben gezoend....zei ze met een rood hoofd
HAHAHAHAH lachte ik... WAT LEUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
naual vertelde door, hij zoende me en zij gelijk da ik het moest zeggen als ik het niet wilde
lief he.....esma ik ben zo gek op hem! 
ik was zo blij voor naual, eindelijk geluk in haar leven! mocht ook wel een keer!
ik ben nog niet klaar zij naual lachend...yassin vroeg me of hij een kans bij me maakte en ik heb ja daarop gezegd...we zijn van plan een relatie te beginnen es...
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ik omhelste haar, ik was zo blij voor haar!
zoiets wilde ik nou echt horen!geweldig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

naual en ik kletsten hier en daar wat totdat wij en de rest besloten naar huis te gaan....
we hadden nog even snel gedoucht en de hadden de eigenaar belooft om snel weer langs te komen..
toen ik op het strand lag heb ik goed nagedacht, ik ga het amin vertellen over dat uithuwelijke shit..hij heeft er recht op om dat te weten vind ik..
ik vertel hem dat en zie wel hoe het loopt..de waarheid komt toch wel een keer boven water
ook heb ik besloten om reda te bellen als we thuis waren.....
PIEP PIEP we gaan! riep amin...ik stapte bij hem in en we reden weg...
we deden rustig aan met rijden dus dacht ik ga even slapen.......toen ik wakker werd waren we er al!
voordat amin me afzetten vroeg ik hem of we vanavond konden afspreken omdat ik met hem wilde praten, ik stelde voor dat hij bij mij thuis komt, om 8 uur, hij vond dat goed
naual ging naar huis maar zou die ochtend terug komen zodat we gingen winkelen, we moesten namelijk kleding hebben voor de verloving van souad die in deze dagen plaats zou vinden
mina en tarik gaan vanavond uit eten en een wandeling over de boulevard maken, mina slaapt voorlopig nog bij mij, gelukkig kwam het mooi uit dat ze vanavond met tarik weg ging dan kon ik makkelijk met amin praten

ik ruimde de boel een beetje op en zette een muziekje op..fiesta van r kelly...
ik nam nog een douche, en liet me haar los, ik had een hele bos krullen...
ik smeerde me nivea creme op me gezicht en de rest van me lichaam
ik voelde me fris..
het is half 8 en de zenuwen zaten me tot aan me nek..
ik werd er gek van, ik ga het hem gewoon vertellen..ik doe het gewoon! dacht ik, maar diep in mezelf wilde ik het niet, ik had al een beetje nagedacht over wat ik moest gaan zeggen...
ik ga hem vertellen dat me ouders me weg willen geven maar dat ik niet wil en dat ik bij hem wil zijn
dat is namelijk de waarheid! en de waarheid is het best..aangezien die toch wel naar boven komt
het was een beetje fris dus ik trok mijn witte vest aan met een spijkerbroek
ik hoorde geklop...het was amin....hij kwam binnen en gaf me een kus
hij zij wat maar ik keek hem nerveus aan......hij voelde iets aankomen dat zag ik
hij keek naar beneden en begon met praten....'zeg het maar esma....wil je niet meer? of heb ik iets verkeerds gedaan of gezegt? of heb ik....' neee neee zij ik vlug
amin ik hou van je en denk nooit dat ik niet meer wil of wat dan ook, en als je wat verkeerds doet dan zeg ik dat gelijk tegen je! dat weet je toch! amin knikte..ik weet het.....maar wat ik niet weet is wat er met je aan de hand is esma....
ik zat nerveus met me handen te spelen.....ik nam een diepe zucht en liep richting amin...ik kuste hem omdat ik wist dat dit mischien de laaste keer zou zijn, amin omhelste me, ik pakte ze hand en trok hem mee naar de woonkamer.......
amin luister naar me..ik zag dat hij nerveus was.......
tot mijn schrik zij ik het anders dan het eigenlijk het moeten zeggen doordat ik in paniek raakte
' amin ik moet met een ander trouwen van mijn ouders' ik wilde er snel achteraan zeggen dat ze het nog niet wisten van mij en amin en als ze het wisten dat ze me dan blijkbaar wel aan amin zouden geven, maar het was te laat.....
amin werd gek....hij begon te schreeuwen en te huilen..
NEEEEE ESMA NEEE! NIET WEER!!!! NIET JIJ! HOE KAN JE ME DAT AANDOEN ESMA HOE? VERTEL ME HOE?
ik wilde reageren maar er kwamen geen woorden uit mijn mond........
amin keek me huilend aan en ik bewoog niet maar er stroomde liters tranen over me wangen op de grond...ik gaf geen kick......
amin liep huilend weg en sloeg de deur hard dicht........
'nog steeds was ik in shock alleen nu zat ik op de grond.....en ik zij zacht....heel zacht....' nee amin ik wil bij jou zijn, amin .. kom terug.......ik kan niet zonder je.....amin'

----------


## rwina_zina

het is over tussen mij en amin......het is nu 4 dagen geleden dat het was gebeurd, iedereen was er in shock van maar niemand geloofde of realliseerde het zich.....
souad en arif verloven morgen, maar ik weet niet of ik ga, ik zit elke dag thuis te slapen en te huilen
naual en mina troosten me veel en doen veel voor me.....ik begin me steeds meer te realliseren dat het echt over is tussen mij en amin..ik heb hem pijn gedaan, terwijl ik hem belooft had niet te doen
amin is helemaal niet uit huis gegaan, net als ik...
we hebben elkaar 4 dagen lang niet gezien, terwijl we elkaar eerst elke dag zagen
ik mis hem, maar ik haat hem...hij luisterde niet naar me en heeft me alleen gelaten.....
ik praat niet meer..ik denk alleen nog maar en lig hier maar in bed
ik heb naual het nummer gegeven van reda, ze heeft hem gebeld en hij komt vandaag naar hun huis, ik had er graag bij willen zijn maar het kan niet, ik kan niet meer naar buiten....
mina slaapt elke dag bij me, en ook tarik is een keer blijven slapen omdat ik een huilaanval kreeg

ik trek de dekens over me heen en hoor iemand me kamer binnen komen, het zijn souad en arif
souad huilt en arif omhelst haar.....ze rent naar me toe en omhelst me stevig.....
na lang gepraat te hebben, vraagt souad me wat......
'esma, zoals je weet, verloof ik morgen, arif en ik hebben besloten niet te verloven als je niet komt'
je bent nu een van onze vrienden, een hele speciale, zonder jou doen we het niet, dan wachten we ermee' nee souad dat kan je niet doen! niet om mij!!!!!!! het gaat gewoon door souad!
souad kijkt me huilend aan, asjeblieft esma, asjeblieft kom morgen.....ik smeek het je met me hart en ziel..kom morgen! souad kust me handen en smeekt me...'ik heb je nodig'
ik schrok ervan en als snel gaf ik toe, ja ik kom, ik kon het haar niet aandoen, ik kon haar verloving niet verpesten, al dat georganiseer voor niks? nee dat doe ik haar niet aan...
souad en arif verlieten het huis.....
ik besloot maar eens uit bed te kruipen......
ik belde eerst mina op, die was zoals gewoonlijk met tarik ,ze was zo gelukkig en ik was blij voor haar..dat was een van de dingen die me een beetje te been hielden....
mina nam op en ik vertelde haar dat ik wel naar de verloving ga..ik kreeg gelijk tarik aan de lijn die bijna wilde huilen van blijdschap....mina vertelde me dat zij al een jurk had en ze vroeg me of ze thuis moest komen zodat we zouden winkelen....ik loog....nee dat hoeft niet gek! blijf bij tarik! ik heb al iemand.....ben je thuis voor het eten vroeg ik aan mina, en vraag aan tarik of hij mee eet...
weer kreeg ik tarik aan de lijn ' nee dankje schat! ik eet vandaag met de jongens in 3arwi in dat pizza tentje..gaan jullie mee? nee andere keer tarik...oke lieverd! ik zie je vanavond wel als ik mina naar huis breng safi esma? safi tarik dat is goed! beslama!
nadat ik had opgehangen belde ik naual....
met een gelukkig meisje! met wie spreek ik? hoorde ik aan de andere kant...ik moest lachen hey naual!hoe is het? goed hoor esma! heel goed! en met jou? ja gaat wel...
is reda al langs geweest? nee nog niet hij komt over een uur..
oke naual is het goed als ik dan even voor een half uur naar samier kom?
TUURLIJK lieverd! wanneer je maar wilt!
ik deed een pet op me hoofd trok me adidas pak aan die ik had gekocht in spanje en deed eronder me nikes ..ik liep opweg naar naual...ik kwam aan en klopte aan de deur...
naual deed open en kuste me...we praten wat en ik vroeg of ze morgen bij mij en mina wou slapen zodat als we vanuit souad komen dat we dan lekker met ze drieen zijn..ze vond het prima en het leek er super....naual had al een prachtige jurk gekocht met bijpassende schoenen..ik had nog niets..maar loog ook tegen naual dat ik zou gaan winkelen straks...
naual was druk bezig met haar voorbereidingen voor de verloving, zo gaat dat bij ons marokkanen, we willen er allemaal goed uitzien zodat mensen goed over ons zullen denken..en omdat we allemaal wel concurrenten voor elkaar zijn..naual wilde meer mooi zijn voor yassin...maar dat is ze al
ik ga naar samier zij ik......ga je gang schat mompelde naual omdat ze een speld in haar mond had waarmee ze wat aan het spelden was, ik deed de kamer van samier open en zag dat hij sliep
ik pakte de stoel en nam plaats naast hem...ik pakte zijn hand en ik kreeg tranen er viel een traan op samier's hand ik wilde die weg vegen maar daardoor maakte ik hem wakker...
hij deed langzaam zijn ogen open, en glimlachte, hij bewoog zijn mond ik zag dat hij wilde praten
niet huilen, zij samier zacht..niet huilen esma....ik lachte naar hem, nee ik huil niet lieverd
vertel het me maar esma...voorlopig zit ik hier nog dus je kunt me alles vertellen...
het is gewoon over samier, het is over tussen mij en amin, samier keek me aan en schudde zijn hoofd
nee esma dat is het niet, het kan niet helemaal over zijn, maak je niet druk..
weer ging ik praten....samier snikte ik....hajar, hajar is niet slecht.....
ik dacht dat samier zou schrikken van me opmerking, maar dat was niet het geval...
hij lachte weer, ik hield ervan als hij lachte, dan kreeg hij kuiltjes in zijn wangen en daar prikte ik altijd in...' esma, hajar is lief, en ALLAH heeft haar vergeven goed he? ze is slecht gemaakt door hun...maar komt goed met hajar esma.ik voelde me lichaam weer beven
hoe wist hij dat? samier praatte verder....hajar is goed, komt goed....
samier viel weer in slaap.....ik wilde vertrekken maar hoorde weer samier stem...
die witte jurk esma.....ik keek hem aan maar snapte hem niet..
hij ijlde cker weer..ik liep weer op hem af en omhelste hem..ik gaf hem een kus en hij deed ze ogen open, hij gaf me een kus terug maar op mijn neus
ik vertrok.....

----------


## rwina_zina

ik ben alweer thuis en het is 3 uur in de middag, ik verveel me dood dus bel nordin
we raakte aan de praat en hij werd gek van blijdschap toen ik hem vertelde dat samier zij dat het goed komt met hajar..' dat is het beste nieuws dat ik in maanden heb gehoord esma!'
zeg nordin...heb jij toevallig wat te doen zo?
nee zij hij....mooi zo dan gaan wij eens lekker winkelen...................

nordin en ik spraken af op de SOUK (markt) om 4 uur, ik wilde hem niet laten zien dat het niet goed met me ging dus ik tutte me een beetje op...ik toverde snel een glimlach op me gezicht en liep richting de markt.....al snel zag ik nordin, maar hij zag me niet..ik liep op hem af en gaf hem een hand.....maar daar bleef het niet bij, ik omhelste hem stevig , echt zo een omhelsing waarvan je moet huilen..maar ik liet dit keer geen traantje gaan...
nordin en ik begonnen spontaan te kletsen over het een en ander...we hadden het super gezellig!
nordin hou op! :Smilie:  ik moet nu echt wat vinden voor morgen hoor!
we liepen wat IGEJADEN (marokkaanse klerenmakers) binnen en er stonden overal prachtige jurken..helaas trok geen een me echt aan....we liepen een winkel uit en ik zag een prachtig winkeltje waar ze sieraden verkochten...ik had al een wit goude dikke riem die ik morgen om zou doen, alleen moest ik de jurk nog...toen ik het winkeltje in liep vielen me ogen gelijk op het wit goude kroontje in de glazen vitrine...ik kon niet stoppen met ernaar kijken...nordin was het met me eens, hij was prachtig!
ik zat me al helemaal in te beelden hoe het me zou staan...ik ga me haar los laten en dan dat kroontje...en me zilvere oorbellen en me "ik weet nog niet jurk"
voordat ik het wist vroeg ik de man of hij het kroontje voor me uit de vitrine wilde halen..dat deed hij natuurlijk meteen! duhh hij gaat geen nee zeggen  :knipoog: 
ik paste het en ik was er echt verliefd op geworden!
ja ik neem hem! ik pakte me portomonee en toen ik naar de kassa keek zag ik de man geld in de kassa doen...nordin had betaald...NEEE NEEEEEE nordin dat kan ik niet aannemen echt niet!
nordin keek me lachend aan...tuurlijk kan je dat ALLAH heb je twee handen gegeven!! :knipoog: 
na een lange discusie heb ik het hem toch laten betalen...maar niet zomaar..ik had voor hem een goude ring gekocht...hij was daar zo tegen! dat wilde hij absoluut niet..maar ik had gezworen en hem gesmeekt...nu stonden we gelijk.....
nu nog een jurk......ik gaf de moed bijna op maar nordin sleurde me mee naar een zaakje waarvan hij de eigenaar kende....hij groete de eigenaar en vroeg hem de mooiste jurken naar voren te brengen
ik vond het winkeltje mooi, hij had het heel erg modern ingericht, met spiegels overal....
nordin and ik zaten wat te klesten totdat de eigenaar kwam...hij had veel jurken bij zich
ik paste ze allemaal maar ik vond ze niet echt fantasties staan bij me, ze waren wel prachtig..
de man vroeg me voor wat het was en net voordat ik wilde andwoorde loog nordin ' ze gaat verloven'
de eigenaar feliciteerde me en ik stond perplex nordin lag dubbel van het lachen...
ooooh zeg dat dan! zij de eigenaar..hij liep weer naar achter en haalde twee jurken tevoorschijn een 
goude en een witte....ZE WAREN PRACHTIG!!!!
dit zijn de nieuwste modelen legde de man uit...ik paste ze en ze zaten als gegoten!
echt heel mooi..maar ik kon niet kiezen tussen die twee....nordin vond die witte mooier..ik dacht na en vond het ook aangezien ik een wit goude riem en kroon had..ik nam de jurk en weer wilde nordin betalen maar dat liet ik niet toe..ik pakte me geld...en wilde betalen maar de eigenaar liet me niet..
sorry madame ik mag je niet laten betalen...weer na vele discusies verlieten we het pand zonder dat ik had betaald, ik vertelde nordin dat ik me zo onzettend schuldig voelde en hij vertelde me dat dat niet hoefde, ik wist dat hij geld genoeg had omdat zijn broers veel bedrijven hebben en zijn familie rijk was..maar toch voelde ik me schuldig...
esma ik wil je wat vragen, vraag maar raak nordin...
wil je......wil je met me.....wil je met me mee naar het ziekenhuis hajar opzoeken? alleen als je wilt..
ik voelde me hart bonsen, maar ik dacht aan samier, ik knikte, ik ga met je mee ......nordin was blij...ze ogen glinsterde helemaal! we liepen naar het ziekenhuis want het was niet zo ver, onderweg haalde ik nog wat meiden dingentjes, we stonden voor het ziekenhuis en ik trilde, nordin zag dat, 
niet bang zijn esma, vertrouw me....hij liep naar de "balie" en vroeg naar hajar, de vrouw keek hem aan en vroeg of we mee wilde lopen...nordin schrok...en hield me hand vast, esma er is wat met hajar aan de hand....esma help me...ik hield ze hand stevig vast...ik kon niet reageren want ik wist niet hoe..de vrouw bracht ons naar een kamer en vertelde ons dat we plaats moesten nemen
ze vertrok en 5 minuten later kwam er een dokter binnen, hij groete ons en ging zitten, 'nordin' begon hij..nordin kreeg tranen..hij wist dat dit niet goed was....de man glimlachte en zij, nee jongeman wees niet bang...al snel verscheen er een glimlachje op nordin's gezicht alhoewel de tranen toch stroomde
de dokter praatte verder, nordin, hajar is uit haar coma......maar ze moet heel voorzichtig doen dus als je haar zo gaat opzoeken moet je echt voorzichtig zijn en niet te hard van stapel lopen, vertelde de dokter in het marokkaans gemengt met frans "ahum"
nordin was zo blij..ik kan niet beschrijven hoe...hij omhelste de dokter en daarna mij, ondertussen huilde ik natuurlijk ook....toen we een beetje gekalmeerd waren wees de dokter ond de deur en de dokter vertrok....nordin haalde diep adem en deed de deur langzaam open...hij liep riching hajar
ik schrok heel erg, ze had allemaal buisjes onder haar neus en op haar arm, ik vond haar mooi, mooier dan de vorige keren dat ik haar zag....ze had nu geen dikke make up op en haar haar zat mooi
ik snapte nordin nu wel....nordin pakte twee stoelen en zette die naast haar, nordin haalde het haar weg dat voor haar ogen zat, ze sliep.....maar niet vast zag ik...ze deed haar ogen langzaam open, ik was bang, bang dat ze zou gaan schreeuwen en dat er dan weer iets ergs met er zou gaan gebeuren...
zodra ze wakker was keek ze naar ons, ze deed me zo aan samier denken....
ze glimlachte naar ons...dat doet ze normaal nooit esma fluisterde nordin
ze deed moeite maar tilde toch haar arm op richting nordin en zette die op zijn hand....dat deed samier ook altijd bij mij, nordin wist niet wat ie moest zeggen..hij huilde alleen maar en ik met hem mee...ze haalde ze hand van nordin af en zette die toen op de mijne....
ze glimlachte naar me en wilde praten, maar het lukte haar niet..
nordin ging even wat drinken halen want hij hield het even niet meer
ik was nu alleen met hajar, ik wilde tegen haar praten maar durfte niet...
toch deed ik het.........met tranen.......hajar word asjeblieft snel beter...asjeblieft
weer probeerde ze te praten en er kwam geluid uit.....
het spijt me esma...het spijt me huilde ze...nee nee het zit goed!! hajar het zit goed! huil niet!
ik omhelste haar zachtjes..... esma ik wil beter worden kreunde ze..die man die samier beter maakt moet mij ook beter maken....reda? vroeg ik...ze knikte
nordin heeft me over reda verteld., wil je hem asjeblieft ook bij mij halen vroeg ze met haar ogen een beetje half dicht waaruit tranen kwamen...
ik knikte ja hajat ik beloof het je!! ik beloof het!
nordin kwam binnen en weer deed ze langzaam haar ogen open...nordin..ik hou van je..
nordin liet zijn drinken vallen van de schrik.......
hij liep op hajar af en hield haar handen vast...wat zij je hajar van mij?
nordin, ik hou van je. wij gaan gelukkig zijn zegt ALLAH ..nordin..ALLAH heeft me vergeven! goed he? nordin huilde en huilde....en hield de handen van hajar tegen zijn gezicht, totdat ze in slaap viel
nordin en ik verlieten het ziekenhuis...hij vertelde me dat ze dat nooit had gezegt sinds ze ziek is.
hij was zo blij dat zag ik....ESMA ALLES ALLES wat je wilt krijg je..hoeveel wil je hebben? wat wil je hebben en je krijgt het...ik lachte naar hem, er is wel een ding nordin
nou? vertel het me!!! ik keek hem aan en zij: ik wil dat je gelukkig bent......
hij omhelste me....dat ben ik op dit moment esma dankzij jou!!


nou dat was het voor nu, ik ga denk ik straks verder....enne niet dat jullie het niet weten maar het vervolg begint bij pagina 18 he?  :kusgrijs:  
 :duizelig:

----------


## The Arab

salaam alaikom The Arab,
hoe is het met je???? ik hoop goed!!!
hey ik heb geen pm ontvangen van je...ik was aan het zoeken maar kon niet de jouwe vinden..
heb je em niet aan iemand anders verstuurd hahahahahahah
vind je het echt een mooie naam? dankje 
krijg ik nog wel een pm van je.....???????
liefs ***** 


Hoi *****,

Ik heb hem inderdaad mischien naar een verkeerde gesturrd!

Of je van mij een pm kan ontvangen? Jij altijd! Check your PM again!!!

Doei!

----------


## rwina_zina

mohamed ik heb em!
enne kheb jou er ook een gestuurd..
al gelezen?  :tong uitsteken:  

nou doeiiiiii  :wohaa:

----------


## miss-Anniesa

Hoi lieverd,

Ik heb nog tranen in me ogen van het lezen ik weet niet hoe je het 
doet maar je bent de eerste schrijfster die mij aan het huilen krijgt met een verhaal!!! mijn complimenten.

Dikke Kus Anniesa

----------


## rwina_zina

hoi lieve anniesa!  :grote grijns:  
aaaaaaah wat lief!!!! 
ik vind dat echt een heel mooi comliment van je!!!  :lekpuh:  
bedankt voor het lezen, reageren en natuurlijk voor je complimenten!!!

dikke kus terug van rwina  :zwaai:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## The Arab

Hoi *****,

Ik hem gelezen je pm! Leuk!

Ik heb net eentje terug gestuurd onder de naam van mijn nieuwe rol!

***,

Mohamed

----------


## TunisiaGirl

lekker lang vervolg meid ja ik heb je pm ontvangen ga gauw verder xxjes nesrien  :zwaai:

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

Nou rwina_zina je excusses is aanvaard........  :zozo:  

Dus jij weet ook niet hoelang het verhaal gaat duren, nou meid ik zou zeggen haal het zo lang mogelijk als je kunt...... hihihi
Enne je verzint dus alles ter plekke goed hoor !!!!  :Iluvu:  
Ga zo door...............
Thanks voor het antwoorden van me vragen ..

En natuurlijk heb ik je vervolg weer gelezen, maar dit keer heb ik het niet uigeprint, gewoon gelijk gelezen..... kon namelijk niet meer wachten..  :corcky:  

Ik heb het verhaal toen ik thuis was gelijk aan een stuk doorgelezen.....kon niet meer stoppen zo verslaafd heb je mij gemaakt  :jumping:  

Ik ging zelfs soms langzamer lezen of sommige dingen ging ik bijvoorbeeld 2x lezen zodat ik er zehma langer over deed..hahaha
(zielig he maar ja heb wel wat langer van je verhaal kunnen genieten whoehaha)

Je verhaal was ...tja wat zal ik zeggen ..... heb er geen woorden voor het was zo goed....

Ik zou zeggen schrijf ze.... 

Dikke kus.. Hayati...

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Selaam a Zinake ..

Ik Heb Natuurlijk Je Verhaal Verder Gelezen .. Ze Is Werkelijk Ongeloofelijk
Mooi .. Ik Heb Nog Nooit zo Mooie Verhaal Gelezen Als Deze ..
Ik Raad Je Toch aaN Boeken Te Gaan Schrijven Hoor .. 
Ik Leef Werelijk In Je verhalen Mee Het Is Net Of Dat zo voor Me Ogen 
Gebeurt .. Echt Heel Mooi Verhaaltje
Ga Snel Weer Verder Aub 

Beslama Zinake ..

xx .. Mwah .. xx

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

zina je verhaal was............................................... ..................
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................S UPER GOED..........................................



 :strik:

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Ewa Meid, Echt Super Mooie Gevolg Keep Up Tha Good Work  :duim: ..! I'm Out Byee Liefs MoCro-sTyLo..  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

jullie zijn gemeen!
het zit namelijk zo..als ik telkens leuke reactie's krijg...dan ga ik steeds meer schrijven..en meer ..en meer....en meer....  :grote grijns:  

maar gelukkig geniet ik er van!

hayati habibi..
hahahaha gelukkig maar dat me excuses is aanvaard!!!!  :zweep:  

ik ben echt blij dat je het goed vind!
whahah ook heel erg leuk dat je langzaam leest zodat je langer hebt kunnen genieten...
kijk dit bedoel ik zulke reactie's maken me aan het typen!!!!!
kusies


zeg ReBeCcaaAaa, je wilt niet weten hoe graag ik schrijvster wil worden!
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel graag dus wie weet??!!  :jeweetog:  
maar lees je me boek dan ook??? :knipoog: 
thanks! xxx

oke dan MoCro-sTyLo!!
ben blij dat je het goed vind!
en i'll keep the good work up!promise!!!!
kusje

NOGMAALS BEDANKT! EN IK ZAL SNEL VERDER SCHRIJVEN!(TYPEN  :Confused:  )

rwina_zina

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

Bedoelde.............................SUPER GOED.......................
alleen wad dat super net weggevallen ....

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

rwina_zina dus ik ben een soort inspratie voor jou (ahum ....zehma zehma... hihihi)

Dus reden genoeg om gauw veder te schrijven toch????

 :boogie:  

Hoelang schrijf je eigenlijk al....?? (komt ze weer met haar vragen zul je denken) ...........  :potver:

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Ola Zinake ..
Zeker En Vast Lees Ik Je Boek Dan .. Ik Heb Nu al Je Verhaaltje
In Een Word Document geplaatst en Uitgeprint ..
Voor Als Ik Op Vakantie Ga en Wil Je Verhaaltje Nog Eens Lezen .. Zalig Om Te Lezen Hoor  :wohaa:  

Ga ZEker En Vast Snel Door Want Dat Is Zalig Om te Lezen .. Da Is meer Zo Iets Wat Je Iedere Dag Nodig Hebt een Stukje Van Jouw Verhaal ;-)

----------


## Hayati_Habibi

foutje inspiratie.....  :tunis:

----------


## Ala0uia

[I] Ik heb bijna nog nooit gehuild als ik een verhaal aan het lezen was .. maareh dit keer moest ik hoe dan ook huilen ..  :huil:  .. je verhaal is echt heeeeelllll goed .. de beste die ik ooit heb gelezen .. je moet er cker een boek van maken en ik ga hem ook ckerr kopen ..  :grote grijns:  .. 
mohiem .. ga snel verder met je verhaal .. hij is echt de beste  :grote grijns:  .. 

Doegg Ala0uia

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

ik wacht 
 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

zina zina zina  :wohaa:  zina zina zina  :wohaa: 



go go go  :wohaa: 


eey meid je doet het goed en je moet verrrrdeeeerr gaan

maar er is een probleem... :frons: 


die verhaal op marokko punt nl is weg  :huil:  


er is verdwenen  :huil: 

MAAMMAAAAAAAAAA  :huil:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

font color 

Heej Meid ..!!
Hoop Dat alles Wel Goed Met Je Gaat ..  :blij:  
Je VerHaal Is Gewoon Echt Toppie ..
Van Dit Stukje Moest Ik Gewoon Echt Huilen ..
Haha.. Was Gewoon Echt Zoooo Mooi he ..!!
Heb Er Echt Gewoon Geen Woorden Meer Voor ..
Maarjah Hoop Dat Je Snel Weer Verder Schrijft ..
Kan Niet Meer W8-en .. Hihi ..
Ga Zo Door Meid

Veel Liefs En Kusjes Van Mij ..

----------


## da_only_hiba

Ey meid...je moet echt verderschrijven...!!! ( en hetzelfde als al die anderen zeggen blablabla...maar heb geen tijd om het op te schrijven : wink: )



knuffel..hiba  :maf2:

----------


## Nabeel

ik heb je verhaal al gelezen maar ben nu gewoon lid geworden
ik wilde zeggen ik hou helemaal niet van lezen
maar jou verhaal is de eingiste verhaal die ik volg
ik hoop dat je verder gaat

----------


## rwina_zina

wajouw wajouw!!!!!!!!
weer leuke reactie's!!!!
echt gewelidig!
O MY GOD! ik, iemand die gewoon voor de lol begon, heb al bijna 300 reactie's en 20 pagina's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik kan het niet geloven!maar toch is het waar!
ben er echt heel erg blij mee!
IK BEDANK JULLIE ECHT MET HEEL ME HART!

Hayati_Habibi,
jaja je bent cker een inspiratie bron hoor!!
en dat geld ook voor alle andere!
elk maar dan ook elke reactie die ik krijg lees ik twee of drie keer door omdat ik het zo leuk vind!
hoelang ik al schrijf? bedoel je hier op maroc?...ehmmmmmm weet ik niet! volgens mij kan je dat zien op pagina 1 niet?
nou volgens mij niet zolang...

ReBeCcaaAaa 
ik zal snel verder gaan! ga je op vakantie?
lekker man...heb ik ook wel nodig eigenlijk!
 :denk:  
hahahah is dat zo? elke dag een stukje van mijn verhaal?
hahaha echt heel leuk om te horen hoor!

lella_ouaffa
goh wat jammer dat ie er niet meer staat!
maar dat maakt niet uit! stuur je de fans toch lekker hier heen  :boogie:  
hahahahahahahaha


Ala0uia,
haha dankje dankje dankje!
ga je me boek kopen? gelukkig maar!!! :duim: 
het klinkt zo raar dat je zegt dat je dit verhaal de beste vind!!
ik kan het niet geloven zo tof vind ik het!!!
thanks!


Crazy-Lay-d,
heeey alles gaat toppie hoor!!!!!!met jou ok hoop ik!
schattig dat je een traantje liet vallen hoor!!
ben blij dat je het goed vind!xxx

da_only_hiba,
heyyyy hahahahahah ja dankjewel!! en zal verder gaan!!!
je bent geweldig super lief top (bla bla bla en de rest je weet toch!) :knipoog: 
xxxxx

salaam nabeel!
echt heel erg leuk dat je reageert!
ik had anders niet geweten dat je me verhaal leest!
ik vind het een super compliment hoor van je..dat je normaal niet leest maar dit verhaal wel volgd!!  :duim: !!!
 :zwaai:  beslama!

thansk allemaal!!!!!!!!!!!
en ik ga weer verder met tha story!
peace!


is het echt zo dat jullie hebben gehuild????
haha hoe heb ik dat voor elkaar gekregen?  :zozo:  
sorry deed het niet expres!!!maar vind het toch wel leuk...ik zie het als een compliment?!!!!

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Selaam Zinake .. ja echt waar elke dag hebeb we dat nodig .. is een pepmiddel voor ons  :jumping:  
hehe maar alee .. hmm Girl ik hoop da je snel door gaat met je
verhaal ikv erheug me er echt op
Ik ga dit jaar naar Italia .. 
niet veel zin om te gaan maar ja hehe  
xxxx

----------


## rwina_zina

nordin en ik gingen nog wat drinken om alles een beetje te vergeten en wat tijd voorons zelf te besteden...
aangekomen bij het cafeetje waar we gingen zitten hadden we het over van alles en nog wat
ik heb heel wat afgelachen met nordin..het was heel gezellig
ik besloot naar huis te gaan omdat ik moe was, we bellen elkaar nordin en gaan gauw wat leuks doen!
ik nam afscheid van nordin bedankte hem en liep richting huis
als ik thuis ben ga ik lekker met me voeten in een badje en zet ik alles klaar voor morgen,
met deze gedachten slenterde ik langs de gekleurde huizen van nador..
zucht..het leven zit zo moeilijk in elkaar, maar waarom? waarom kunnen we gewoon niet rustig leven allemaal?
ik snap dat gewoon niet, geluk word goeie mensen niet gegund denk ik..
ik kwam eindelijk aan in me straat en zag dat het druk was in de straat, er stonden veel auto's, allemaal voor de verloving van
souad natuurlijk, souad had me verteld dat er vandaag al mensen komen omdat ze uit tanger, rabat, casa noem maar op komen,
ik ging weer recht lopen en keek een beetje onvermoeid..tja deze mensen gaan me morgen zien! ik wil niet dat ze denken "ooh daar heb
je dat ezeltje uit winnih de pooh"
er stonden mooie auto's met nederlandse belgische spaanse zelfs italiaanse kentekens
shit, er staan auto's zelfs voor mijn deur! ach maak niet uit! op dit moment mogen ze em zelf op me huis zetten
er stond een mooie auto voor me deur, ik kon me ogen er niet vanaf houden
er stond een mooie jonge man tegen de auto geleund te staren naar mijn huis
hij was heel erg mooi..ik denk dat hij model is....wat lul je nou esma hoe weet je dat nou!
hij was rond de 1.75 lang en had een goed figuur ze haar was van de zijkanten korter dan aan de bovenkant geknipt..
damn dacht ik.....dat is wat mina noemt EEN LEKKERDING
ik liep verder en nam een blik naar me huis ziet het er wel goed uit?
anders is het een beetje een schande staat ie daar naar een lelijk huis te kijken!
maar we hebben een mooi huis vind ik...
me hart bonste terwijl ik naar mijn deur liep, stel ik zou vallen en flink op me bek gaan!
dan boek ik nu een ticket naar amsterdam schiphol! ik zou me dood schamen!
de jongen stond nu achter me en ik voelde dat ik helemaal niet kon lopen..het leek of ik scheef liep omdat ik zijn ogen in me rug voelde 
prikken..de jongen kwam dichterbij toen ik me nog een keertje omdraaiden
shit esma heb je het weer voor elkaar dacht ik..ik toverde een smile op me gezicht terwijl de jongen me vroeg of hij me wat mocht vragen
opmerkelijk was dat hij het in het marokkaans vroeg, zou hij uit spanje of frankrijk komen?
nee toch....maar de jongen praten verder in het marokkaans
ik dacht dat hij wat wilde vragen over de buurt of iets wat hij zocht
maar dat deed hij niet..ben je esma vroeg hij
ik keek hem vragend aan....ja ik ben esma en jij bent? hij stak ze hand uit 'mohamed aangenaam'
ik stak mijn hand ook uit en dat volgde op een stevige handdruk....
ik ken jou niet mohamed..kan je me mischien vertellen wie jij bent?
maar natuurlijk zei hij vriendelijk....jou ouders zijn nu bij mijn tante in rabat toch?
ik knikte..nou ik was toevallig in nador dus je moeder vroeg me of ik even wilde kijken of je oke was..
ik weet niet of je het weet maar ik ben familie van je....terwijl ik je niet ken..vertelde mohamed lachend in het marokkaans
ik ken je familie ook niet hoor..ik was een keer langsgeweest en gedag gezegt maar verder weet ik helemaal niks!
ik moest lachen en vond het wel grappig.....ik deed de deur open en liet hem binnen
tenslotte was hij familie! ik liet hem binnen en bracht hem naar de woonkamer
ik zette thee en vervolgens liep ik de woonkamer binnen en zag dat hij aan de telefoon was
ik kiet bijna de thee vallen toen ik hoorde dat hij nederlands sprak...maar ik deed alsof ik van niks wist en liet hem uitpraten
al die tijd dat ik me beste marokkaans uit de kast haalde was dat voor niks geweest!
ik luisterde naar het telefoon gesprek dat hij voerde..
"ja is goed, nee ik ben al in nador voor die verloving van arif zijn jullie al onderweg?oke dan..nee nee de jongens zijn wat drinken in de stad en ik ben nu bij een nichtje van me
ik moest even kijken hoe het met er is van haar ouders dus ben hier nu, ja ik weet niet joh volgens mij uit frankrijk, ja is goed mohiem ik 
bel je wel zo safi?oke is goed, doei"dat was het telefoon gesprek..
ik begon te lachen en hij vroeg me wat er was...ooh niks hoor zij ik in het nederlands
NEEEEEEEEEE dat meen je niet! ben je nederlands???? vroeg hij lachend
inmiddels kreeg hij tranen van het lachen en ik volgde hem..
hij had een hele lieve lach...echt gewoon geweldig..
zeg kom je voor de verloving van souad en arif? vroeg ik nadat we waren uitgelachen
hij knikte, ja daar kom ik voor..arif is een goeie vriend van mij en zo zitten er nog meer mensen in de vrienden kring met wie ik bevriend ben
ik vertelde hem dat het ook mijn vrienden waren en dat we vaak leuke dingen deden samen
hij vond het super leuk en toevallig 
bedoel je dat je amin mo brahim tarik en de rest ook kent? ik voelde een steek toen hij de naam amin zij
ik knikte ja ik ken al die gekke!
dan hoef ik cker niet te vragen of je morgen naar die verloving gaat komen he esma?
ach natuurlijk kom ik! wat denk jij dan! souadd is een hele goeie vriendin van me! ik zou geen reden kunnen bedenken
waarom ik niet zou komen! zij ik...maar ik wist wel duizende redenen op te noemen
met hoeveel mensen gaan jullie mohamed? vroeg ik.....nou er zitten er 5 in een cafeetje nu
en 3 zijn onderweg en nog 7 mensen komen morgen...
waar overnachten jullie dan? in een hotel....hotel rif ofzo heet dat
ik schaamde me dood om een familie lid in een hotel te laten slapen maar ik kon hem niet in mijn huis laten slapen zonder
toestemming van ma en pa...
esma ik moest van je moeder zeggen dat je haar moest bellen! was ik bijna vergeten!
ik pakte me telefoon en besloot gelijk te bellen.....
met ikram hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn....dat is me zusje
hey sista alles goed met je? hey essie!!!! ja hoor!
ikram en ik babbelde wat en ik zag mohamed aan zijn thee drinken(nu maar hopen dat ie het wel lekker vind!)
ik kreeg me moeder aan de lijn...aa benthie alles goed? me moeder vroeg me van alles en nog wat en ik maar andwoorden met ja..
ja...ja....ja....ze vertelde me of mohamed was langsgekomen en ik vertelde haar dat hij op het moment hie zat
ik liep naar de keuken en deed de deur achter me dicht, mohamed was ook weer aan het bellen dus dat het was niet onbeleeft of wat dan ook
dat ik weg liep, ik vertelde me moeder dat hij in een hotel moest slapen, me moeder vroeg me of ik gek was
je kan familie niet in een hotel laten slapen!
geef hem de gastenkamer die is groot genoeg voor hem en de mensen die bij hem zijn! esma wij zitten hier bij je tante en we komen niks tekort
zorg ook dat hij niks te kort komt! ik nam afscheid van me moeder en liep weer naar de woonkamer
mohamed was klaar met bellen..zeg mohamed als je wilt kunnen jij en je vrienden hier slapen, dat lijkt me beter dan in een hotel en tenslotte zijn we familie
mohamed werd een beetje rood en lachte ' nee dat hoeft niet joh!'
ik ga je hier niet lastig vallen! daar begin ik niet aan! ik dacht aan me moeder die zij dat als ik hem in een hotel liet slapen dat ik dan nog lang niet jarig was
ik smeekte hem.... en vertelde hem dat mijn moeder het me niet zou vergeven
de rest van de mensen kan hier ook overnachten vertelde ik hem
hij dacht na en vroeg me nogmaals of ik het cker wist, ik knikte..ja joh ik weet het cker!
de andere drie jongens komen vanacht pas aan maar ja zal ik nu dan de drie jongens bellen die in het cafe zitten?
doe dat mohamed!! ik bedacht me dat mina hier ook is vanacht als ik tarik hier ook nou laat slapen..die kent al deze jongens die straks komen
dan zitten we goed..ik belde mina op en tarik zou komen slapen, hij had wel plannen maar zou later komen nadat hij mina af zou zetten
toen ik ophing belde tarik mohamed op...ik hoorde dat ze echt vrienden waren..
ik zette de grote kamer klaar voor 9 personen, en leidde mohamed naar de kamer, hij vond het een hele mooie kamer em bedankte me enorm!
ze vrienden waren er allemaal blij mee had hij me verteld nadat hij ze had gebeld
esma..ik ga even de jongens ophalen ik kom zo weer goed? ik knikte ja is goed hoor!
toen hij weg was plofte ik op de bank.....wat een aardige jongen!
hij was gezellig en had gevoel voor humor, door hem vergat ik me problemen, hij was zo gezellig dat ik mijn problemen wel moest vergeten
ik mis amin wel, ik mis hem zo erg..morgen zou ik hem zien op de verloving...zou hij me aankijken of groeten?
nee groeten kan ik wel vergeten, stel er zal een meisje op hem afstappen en met hem dansen?
ik ga gek worden dan! ik zweer het ik pak er en laat er alle hoeken van de zaal zien! hou op esma zeg ik tegen mezelf
je weet dat amin niet zo is, ik voel tranen opkomen..amin waarom doe je dit toch!
waarom doe je me dit toch aan....ik veeg me tranen snel af en loop richting de keuken
de jongens zullen nog niet gegeten hebben dus zal ze wat klaar maken....
zucht..  :traan1:

----------


## rwina_zina

alaikom a salaam ReBeCcaaAaa!
lekker man naar italie!!!
waarom heb je geen zin!!!!!
lijkt me het einde!!!!!! echt super cool joh!
maar heb je nu pas vakantie dan?
als dat zo is...heb je echt geluk!
ik moet over een week naar school verveeld  :duizelig:   :student:   :potver:  
geniet van je vakantie!!! :duim: 


en voor de rest ik ga weer een lekker lang vervolg typen maar die zet ik er of morgen of straks op(als ik het dan al af heb)
DOEGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

liefs rwina

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga verder meid echt en mooi vervolg dankje voor je pm
Besalmma p.s ik stuur je zo terug  :zwaai:

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

Ewa Zina dat ws heel mooi ik wacht vol ongeduld op de rest  :jumping: 

Ja ik heb nog tot 1 september verlof en volgende week naar italia
ik heb niet veel zin om te gaan omdat ik wil graag eens naar marocco of naar djerba .. cuba .. 
maar zal nog wel een jaartje uitsellen denk ik hehe

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik heb echt genoten van dit stuk .. schrijf snel verder alsjeblieft .. Me is still waiting ..  :Smilie:  ... 

Veel kusjes van Ala0uia .. 

P.s waar kom je eigenlijk vandaan van marokko .. ?

----------


## mocro_turkie

Hey lieverd...ik ben weer terug uit turkije!!!
Je verhaal is echt goed!!! We gaan volgende week meteen naar een uitgeverij oke?!!! hahaha.....ik heb je zo erg gemist, dat wil je niet weten!!! Het meest heb ik jou gemist man.....meer dan een maand hebben we elkaar niet gesproken of gezien!! Hoe hebben we dat vol gehouden?? Weet je, op elke donderdag deed ik alsof je bij me was..(you know...!!!!) Ey ik zie je snel oke!!! 

ik hou van je lieverd!!!! xjes

----------


## farahhh

Salam,

Ik zat gisteren een beetje te neusen hierzo en inees kwam ik bij je verhaal. Nou ik begon te lezen, DAMN.....
Ik hield niet meer op (wat een geluk voor mij dat ik gelijk alle delen achter elkaar kon lezen)!!! Maar ga svp gauw door je maakt me gek!!!! Ik las je eerste vehaal vrij laat gisteren avond, nou mijn slaap verliet mij meteen, het is dan ook diep in de nacht geworden voordat ik bij je laatste stuk was. Toen had ik helaas geen fut meer op nog ff mijn reactie te melden. 
Maar MEID je doet het perfect!!!! Werkelijk waar, ik heb af en toe een traantje laten vallen... (om eerljk te zijn). Zoveel emoties in een verhaal... 
Ik ben UITERAARD alle delen vast geplakt aan elkaar en naar iedereen gemailt!! Iedereen die straks terug komt van maroc, hebben wat te doen... En we willen zeker dat je DOOR gaat. Ik ga straks alles ff uitprinten, maar dan op me werk, want mijn printer is ZZZZOOOO traag. AUB laat vanavond een groot stuk komen, kan ik me vermaken op met werk, want ik moet helaas werken vananvond!! 
Maar nog ff toegevoegd MEID, YOU ARE THE BEST, GA ZO DOOOORRRR!!! JE MAAKT ME GEK...

Veel liefs Farah..

----------


## da_only_hiba

Hey schat...keep up the good work he!! En ik heb natuurlijk weer genoten van dit stukje verhaal. Schrijf alsjeblieft snel verder want ik ben echt verslaafd!!  :oog:   :wow:  



Maar schrijf dus alsjeblieft snellllll een grroootttt deel!!!

alvast bedankt!!!




...Hiba...

----------


## The Arab

Hoi *****,

Schitterend meid! Check your PM!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

hey meid, this hier met ikram (ik ben gisteren aangekomen van marokko) Ik zat om 1 s'nachs u verhaal nog te lezen ik kon niet wachten dus heb ik je verhaal terug van het begin gelezen tot het laaste stukje, zoals je al van de meeste hebt gehoord dat ze niet kunnnen wachten op het vervolg, idd ik kan ook niet wachten dus.......je weet wat je te wachten staat  :maf2:  

Dikke kus XxXxX Ikram

doei !!!!

----------


## farahhh

hey meid,

Ik kan niet meer wachten.... Ik hoop dat het vervolg gauw komt

liefs...

----------


## mocro_turkie

salaam mensen...

Ik ben de beste vriendin van rwina_zina. en ik wilde even mededelen, dat haar internet tijdelijk een storing heeft..maar zodra die over is zal ze zeker verder schrijven!!!
Ik zag dat jullie met grote hoop op een vervolg zaten te wachten dus ik dacht laat ik haar fans ff weten dat er een kleine probleempje is!!!

VEEL LIEFS.............

----------


## Najeema

4 weken lang in maroc zat ik maar aan 1 ding te denken en dat is dit super verhaal!!!! heb hem in 1 keer gelezen en ik ben sprakeloos!!!!!  :zegniets:  
Hopelijk doe je snel verder!!
xXxXxX moi

----------


## girlie15

Ik vind dit echt een prachtig verhaal!! Ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor! Je moet echt snel verder gaan want ik worddd gekkkkkkk als ik niet kan verder kan lezen!! Veel succes verder, en je moet echt iets met je talent doen!!

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## Maroc_The_Best

jammer dat je internet vast zit...  :frons:  
maar we krijgen we en extra lange vervolg....  :melig2:  
pak effe wat drinken...  :cola:  
ja daar ben ik weer ga verder of anders.....  :auw:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

we wachten allemaal op en vervolg hobi

----------


## KiNG-LaTiF

Hoelang moeten we w8ten  :frons: ?

----------


## marocie_saida

hey meid
ik wordt egt gek
kom op met het vervolg
als het moet ko ik persoonlijk je internet
maken
je hebt egt talent 
ik kan niet wachten

----------


## *magrib_girl*

hoi meid please ik smeek het je maak je verhaal af wollah ik ben er echt verslaafd aan geworden dit verhaal is 1 van de mooiste verhalen die ik ooit heb gelezen dus meid ga zow door

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

het mocro_turkie, kan ze het verhaal niet op jou pc afmaken hahaha  :knipoog:  Wij zitten hier helemaal vol spanning te wachten op dat verhaal, en we kunnen gewoon niet meer wachten  :frons:  hihi.

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## mocro_turkie

HAHAHAHA JA DAT KAN WEL......
IK DENK OOK DAT ZE BINNEKORT OP MIJN PC VERDERGAAT MET SCHRIJVEN!!!!
IK KOM NET VAN HAAR EN IK MOEST ZEGGEN DAT ZE JULLIE HEEL ERG BEDANKT VOOR ALLES....EN IK KAN JULLIE ALVAST 1 DING ZEGGEN....... EN DAT IS DAT ER ZOOOO EEN MOOIE LANGE STUKJE ER AAN KOMT......!!!!!

VEEL LIEFS, 

XXXXX

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lieverd ik bedoel hem berkant goktan!!!!!!
en is ie nou......... of is ie nou........???!!!!!!!!

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *HAHAHAHA JA DAT KAN WEL......
> IK DENK OOK DAT ZE BINNEKORT OP MIJN PC VERDERGAAT MET SCHRIJVEN!!!!
> IK KOM NET VAN HAAR EN IK MOEST ZEGGEN DAT ZE JULLIE HEEL ERG BEDANKT VOOR ALLES....EN IK KAN JULLIE ALVAST 1 DING ZEGGEN....... EN DAT IS DAT ER ZOOOO EEN MOOIE LANGE STUKJE ER AAN KOMT......!!!!!
> 
> VEEL LIEFS, 
> 
> XXXXX*


GEWELDIGGGG!!!! haha! Ik kan echt niet wachten!!  :grote grijns:  

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina_zina 
Ik heb je verhaal in 1 keer gelezen en ik moet je eerlijk zeggen meid je heb talent en je bent gek als je er niks mee gaat doen, en alsjeblieft ik smeek je ga door met je verhaal want hij doet em zwaar .
Ik zal je eerlijk zeggen ik heb er gewoon bij gehuild dus ga aljeblieft snel verder.................


kus van m'tiouia

----------


## nezha765

salam
ben hier ook pas nieuw...
ik heb je verhaal gelezen
hij is echt goed....ik ben eraan verslaafd
je moet het echt afmaken...ik wacht
op het vervolg....

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ooooow wat een gewelige reacties weer!!!
ja ik weet het..heb lang niets van me laten horen maar zoals jullie van mij lieve vriendin hebben gehoord lag het aan mijn internet( die binnekort word gemaakt) 
ja ik werd ook gek hoor...ik had telkens zo een zin om te typen maar ja.....
nogmaals echt geweldig die reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
iedereen duizendmaal dank!!!!

nog een reden waarom ik niet kon typen is dat ik een broertje erbij heb!!! leuk he????
het geboortefeest is zaterdag en iedereen is uitgenodigd..  :giechel:  
ik zal heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel snel verder schrijven en ik beloof dat het heel leuk en spannend word!!!!  :blij:  


kusjes rwinaatje

----------


## girlie15

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *salaam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ooooow wat een gewelige reacties weer!!!
> ja ik weet het..heb lang niets van me laten horen maar zoals jullie van mij lieve vriendin hebben gehoord lag het aan mijn internet( die binnekort word gemaakt) 
> ja ik werd ook gek hoor...ik had telkens zo een zin om te typen maar ja.....
> nogmaals echt geweldig die reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> iedereen duizendmaal dank!!!!
> 
> nog een reden waarom ik niet kon typen is dat ik een broertje erbij heb!!! leuk he????
> ...


Gefeliciteerd met je broertjee!!!  :grote grijns:   :Smilie:  Wel aan je belofte houden he haha!! 

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## miss-Anniesa

Hoi lieverd,


Gefeliciteerd met je broertje en ik hoop dat je veel plezier hebt dit weekend want je hebt het verdient met al het werk wat je vericht hebt om dit verhaal hier neer te zetten.

Dikke kus voor jou en je broertje en veel sterkte aan je moeder 

ps: ik verwacht snel een vervolg van je 

anniesa

----------


## *magrib_girl*

ey meid echt leuk voor je dat je er een broertje bij hebt ik wil je even laten weten dat ik al vol met spanning wacht op het vervolg  :jumping:  
xxx je trouwe fan  :duim:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej Meid ..!!
Gefeliciteert met je broertje .. :Smilie: 
Hoop dat verder wel alles goed met je gaat ensow ..!!
En dat je snel weer verder schrijt .. kan niet meerw8-en ..
HIhi .:$ Mja .. Hoor snel van je 

Liefs En Kusjes .. Wadia .

----------


## Maroc_The_Best

Totaal aantal berichten: 326 
Gebruiker Berichten 
TunisiaGirl 33 
The Arab 25 
Ala0uia 24 
moonwalker 18 
arhaz 17 
Miss_Rwina 11 
mocro_turkie 11 
Al3arbi 10 
lella_ouaffa 8 
Najeema 8 
da_only_hiba 8 
ReBeCcaaAaa 7 
Hayati_Habibi 7 
maryam86 6 
Babyface 5 
Crazy-Lay-d 5 
BoEsSa 4 
girlie15 4 
*magrib_girl* 3 
Sweet_Amel 3 
Samira_Zina 3 
islygolfoujda 3 
cheba_riffia 2 
MoCro-sTyLo 2 
miss-Anniesa 2 
farahhh 2 
AmElTjE 2 
Shmisha 2 
RiFfIa_LaDy 2 
gizlane 2 
zina_rwina 1 
Tangaria 1 
Sane 1 
rachid_akroum 1 
angelrifia 1 
maroc_n 1 
KiNG-LaTiF 1 
nezha765 1 
rifia18 1 
snowhite 1 
Maroc_The_Best 1 
marocie_saida 1 
sweet_angail 1 
marocgirlll 1 
m'tiouia 1 
Is, 1 
Nabeel 1 

top 3 die de meeste berichten hebben getypt
dus de top 3 van de echte trouwe fans

1.TunisiaGirl(de goude plek
2.The arab(de zilvere plek)
3.Ala0uia ( de bronse ple)

van harte alle drie

ik ben  :duizelig:

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door Maroc_The_Best_ 
> *Totaal aantal berichten: 326 
> Gebruiker Berichten 
> TunisiaGirl 33 
> The Arab 25 
> Ala0uia 24 
> moonwalker 18 
> arhaz 17 
> Miss_Rwina 11 
> ...



Ik ga nu voor platina!!! Ik doe me best!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik sta lekker op nummer 1

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:fucyc:  Sapper de boeren, staat er nog geen vervolgt !!!
 :rotpc:  Je mag best mijn computer gebruiken
 :grote grijns:  Groetjes Ikram

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam allemaal


we gefen je nog een paar dagen de tijd ,nu mag je genieten van je nieuwe broertje.  :tunis:  
daarna moet hetverhaal er echt op 
ik kan niet meer wachten .  :blowen:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

verder please ik begin gek te worden

----------


## girlie15

Ik begin hier ook helemaal para te worden!! Ik wil zo graag het vervolg lezen, en ik ben niet de enige me zussen en nichten ook! (had effe het verhaal aan hun gegeven).

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## The Arab

Dag mensen,

Hou nog effe vol! Want er komt binnenkort weer een heel spannend vervolg! Dit heb ik van een heeeeeeel betrouwbare bron!!! Zeer binnenkort mensen!

Het wordt echt spannend! Dat kan ik al verklappen aan jullie!

Groetjes allemaal!

----------


## girlie15

Waaaaaa, Nu word ik alleen nog meer gekker, en kan ik dus absoluut niet meer wachten :| Maakt ze er wel een extra extra extra lang stuk van? Haha ik hoop het! 

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## The Arab

> _Geplaatst door girlie15_ 
> *Waaaaaa, Nu word ik alleen nog meer gekker, en kan ik dus absoluut niet meer wachten :| Maakt ze er wel een extra extra extra lang stuk van? Haha ik hoop het! 
> 
> Beslama,
> 
> Najla*


Of het een extra lange stuk wordt? Dat weet ik echt niet! Maar spannend dat kan ik wel verzekeren!!! Die meid heeft het even duk met het voorbereiden van haar broertjes-geboortefeest! Maar het komt!

Ook beslama,

Mohamed

----------


## *magrib_girl*

oke het is al goed dat ze helpt op die geboortenfeest maar vertel haar dat we allemaal ongeduldig zitten te wachten op het vervolg
xxx*magrib_girl*

----------


## mocro_turkie

mensen.....na de geboortefeest van haar liever broertje gaat ze echt verder schrijven!!!!
Haar internet zal dan weer in orde zijn....maar nog iets ze zal denk ik niet meer zo vaak kunnen schrijven, want ons school is weer begonnen en we moeten zeker hard gaan werken voor ons studie...dus neem haar dat niet kwalijk...
En wat the_arab zegt is zeker juist....er komt een te gekke stuk verhaal bij....het wordt heeeel erg spannendddddd!!!!!!!!


groetjes....

----------


## moonwalker

Hoi Zina_Rwina!

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je broerjte! Ben echt heel erg blij voor je!
 :party:   :ole:   :boogie:  

En hoe maakt je moeder het?

Doe rustig aan en ik spreek je later wel inshallah.

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

Dit is voor iedereen die een vervolg wil:

Heb een beetje geduld met haar...Ze heeft het niet alleen druk met haar broertje maar ze moet ook aan twee verhalen werken. Deze verhaal en de combi verhaal die ze samen met mij schrijft.

Bovendien moet ze ook lange dagen werken, dus heb een beetje begrip waarom ze niet zo veel kan schrijven.

Met vriendelijk groeten,

moonwalker

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door moonwalker_ 
> *Dit is voor iedereen die een vervolg wil:
> 
> Heb een beetje geduld met haar...Ze heeft het niet alleen druk met haar broertje maar ze moet ook aan twee verhalen werken. Deze verhaal en de combi verhaal die ze samen met mij schrijft.
> 
> Bovendien moet ze ook lange dagen werken, dus heb een beetje begrip waarom ze niet zo veel kan schrijven.
> 
> Met vriendelijk groeten,
> 
> moonwalker*


ze zeggen geduld is en schone zaak
maar daar geloof ik neit in
want ik heb geen geduld

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Nou ik geloof wel in geduld is een schone zaak!  :grote grijns:  En ze heeft het heel druk met belangrijke dingen, nou daar heb ik begrip voor.

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## mocro_turkie

JA MOONWALKER HEEFT GELIJK.....MIJN LIEVE VRIENDIN IS HEEL DRUK BEZIG...MAAR IK GEEF ALTIJD JULLIE REACTIES DOOR AAN HAAR, EN ZE VIND JULLIE REACTIES TE GEK.....EY MOONWALKER JE BENT AL TERUG UIT MAROC HE??

GROETJES........

----------


## hajat15

hoi,je verhaal is echt kei goed je moet echt verder gaan schrijven ik word helemaal gek.Als ik jou was had ik nu een boek geschreven.Moet je echt doen.



En gefeliciteerd met je nieuwe kleine broertje.
xxxxxjes.hajat.

----------


## moonwalker

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *JA MOONWALKER HEEFT GELIJK.....MIJN LIEVE VRIENDIN IS HEEL DRUK BEZIG...MAAR IK GEEF ALTIJD JULLIE REACTIES DOOR AAN HAAR, EN ZE VIND JULLIE REACTIES TE GEK.....EY MOONWALKER JE BENT AL TERUG UIT MAROC HE??
> 
> 
> Ja ik ben nu alweer 3 dagen terug...
> 
> Later!
> GROETJES........*

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Hihi .. Kan Niet Meer w8-en , ben echt gek aan het worden en me geduld is op .. maar ik begrijp wel dat ze het druk heeft en dus geen tijd heeft om verder te schrijven .. Mja zit nix anders op dan w8-en .. hoop op een leuk vervolg ..liefs

----------


## chocolatgirl

gewoon weg een fantastich verhaal.
Ik ben begonnen met lezen en kon niet meer stoppen.
Blijf zo verder doen.

En nog een dikke proficiat met je broertje,xxx.

----------


## rwina_zina

thanks allemaal! ik weet niet hoe ik jullie moet bedanken!!
ik vind het zo vervelend dat ik niet verder kan typen, ik zit nu op school en ik ben bang dat als ik een vervolg ga typen dat dan de pc's worden uitgezet en heb ik alles voor lucht gedaan snapie??  :Confused:   :maf3:  
maar echt waar..het komt eraan!!!!! ik doe me uiterste best!
en ik zal een lekker vervolg typen!
super, de reactie's!!!!!!!!! en bedankt iedereen!!!!
liefs rwina

----------


## MissCousCous

HEY MEIDDDDDDD  :blij:  
SOOOOOOOOOO ik viel bijna van miijn stoel man door jou verhaal
tbarkelah 3liek e gtie 
je hbt echt schrijf talent wellha 
noooooit heb ik echt tranen gekregen bij een verhaal voor het eerst in mijn leven bij dit verhaal 
echt mooooooooi wellah
meid doe iets met je schrijfcarierre
echt prachtig gewooooooooon
mijn ogen rolde gewoon in mijn kassen
nou dikke kus  :kusgrijs:  meid en nogmaaaaals wat een mooi verhaal  :ole:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

hey meid nou ik ben blij dat we eindelijk iets van je horen nou ik w8 op je tot je verder gaat met je verhaal als je dat maar weet
kusjes xxx*magrib_girl*

----------


## BoEsSa

Hey rwina_zina,

Ben net terug van vakantie en ik zie dat ik veel in te halen heb! Iets wat ik trouwens helemaal geweldig vindt!
Je hebt echt talent, maar dat zou je ongetwijfeld wel vaker hebben gehoord. 
Als je wilt kan ik zo voor je naar de drukkerij stappen, dan verdien je er ook nog es wat mee!
BoEsSa

----------


## miss_marocia

sallam allemaal

ga gauw verder meid , het is een prima verhaal 
en nog gefeliciteerd met je broertje ik hoop dat je snel verder zult schrijfe ik kan bijna niet meer wachten ik zit de helle tijd voor de computer om te kijken of je al een verhaal hebt geschreven
(mijn moeder wordt gek als ze de telefoonrekening ziet)
en ik ook als ik niet snel je verhaal heb gelezen  :turkije:

----------


## da_only_hiba

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *thanks allemaal! ik weet niet hoe ik jullie moet bedanken!!
> ik vind het zo vervelend dat ik niet verder kan typen, ik zit nu op school en ik ben bang dat als ik een vervolg ga typen dat dan de pc's worden uitgezet en heb ik alles voor lucht gedaan snapie??   
> maar echt waar..het komt eraan!!!!! ik doe me uiterste best!
> en ik zal een lekker vervolg typen!
> super, de reactie's!!!!!!!!! en bedankt iedereen!!!!
> liefs rwina*




hey wijffie....weet je, je hebt veeeeel te lang niet geschreven  :traan2:  !! Dus ik ga het heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeele verhaal maar weer opnieuw lezen!!  :staart:  

Ennuh kutje ook h  :mrt:  ....je hebt MIJN Pucca gestolen!!!!!!!  :motorzaag:  ...hahahhaa ik ben helemaal gek op die Pucca... :grote grijns:  alleen ik weet niet hoe ik haar hier kan zetten, bij m'n msn heb ik d'r wel....maarjah genoeg voor vandaag!! Ik hoop echt eerlijk dat je gauw doorschrijft!!


ciaoxciao  :lekpuh:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey lieverd ewa wat is dit man we smachten allemaal na en vervolg al is het maar 2zinnen je moet echt snel verder gaan

xxxxjes van je trouwe fan

----------


## rwina_zina

ik heb een vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(alleen ik zet het er morgen ochtend op hahahhahahahha)  :rotpc:  


 :maffia:  jullie kunnen me wel schieten he? nou als me pc in my room gemaakt is...dan ga ik echt dag en nacht vervolgen typen dus jullie zijn nog lang niet van mij af!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ciao ciao, liefs rwina  :jumping:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey rwina zina
voor deze ene keer vergeven we het je wel en wachten wel een paar uurtjes
maar dat komt alleen omdat je zooooooo een goed verhaal hebt geschreven
nou beslama en een dikke kus MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
miss couscous

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *ik heb een vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (alleen ik zet het er morgen ochtend op hahahhahahahha)  
> 
> 
>   jullie kunnen me wel schieten he? nou als me pc in my room gemaakt is...dan ga ik echt dag en nacht vervolgen typen dus jullie zijn nog lang niet van mij af!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ciao ciao, liefs rwina *


de ochtend is al voorbij

----------


## *magrib_girl*

hey lievedr inderdaad het is al ochtend geweest en ik zie nog steeds jammer genoeg nix
ik hoop dat je vandaag nog een vervolg gaat schrijven 
kusjes ilhame

----------


## miss_marocia

het is al avond  :kwaad:

----------


## MissCousCous

ja man
ik heb vandaag zeker die 11 keer gelezen
en helaaaaaaaaaas staat er nog steeds geen vervolg 
terwijl het er s'ochtends al zou staan!
MEIIIIIIIIIIID WE KUNNEN HET NIET MEER VOLHOUDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Confused:  
Je trouwe fan 
asmae!!!!!!!  :kusgrijs:

----------


## arhaz

sooo....
eindelijk effe terug, ik ben een tijdje nie meer hier geweest en toch sta ik op nummer 5. das netjes!!

en ik ben heel erg benieuwd naar je vervolg, ik had ook wel verwacht dat ie erop zou staan. maar nee hoor!!  :Confused:  

maar gefeliciteerd met je broertje. hoe heet hij als ik vragen mag??

p.s.: doe maar kalm aan, je hebt genoeg aan je hoofd!!

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Hmm.... ik zie inderdaad ook nog niks  :frons:  Helaaasss...zet je wel snel een vervolgje erop?

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

Heeey meissie!

Het is nu al 2 dagen geleden dat je een vervolg hebt gezet.....zet aub snel weer een vervolg  :traan1:  !!!!!! Anders ga ik huilen!!!!  :traan1:   :traan1:  

XXXXXXjes rifia_lady!

----------


## Sweet_Amel

ik moet nog heel wat bij lezen

maar je moet dan wel weer verder gaan

----------


## annisa

hey het is met Malika, ik kom uit Belgi! Echt een te gekke verhaaltje! H et lijkt wel echt gebeurd, maar sommige dingen zijn toch wel echt verzonnen! Blijf maar doorschrijven, ik wil echt het vervolg kennen!!! Doe zo voort!!! oh wat ik nog wou vragen, is het hele verhaaltje echt verzonnen??? Dan heb je wel goeie fantasien!!! Een dikke zoen dat verdien je wel!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## MiSsY-MaRoC

Ey Meid..!!

Ik wou gewoon ff zeggen :grote grijns: amz!! k heb nog nooit zon goed verhaal gelezen..!! Je hebt echt talent!! Ik hoop dat je heel gauw weer een vervolg erop gaat zetten!! 

Liefs, MisSy-MaRoC

----------


## ReBeCcaaAaa

meisje gaaaa snel verder ik misss je verhaaltje hup hup hup  :wohaa:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

dit is echt nep man geen een vervolg he is goed met je  :ego:

----------


## rwina_zina

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!JAJA MENSEN IK WEET IK HEB EEN PAAR BELOFTES GEBROKEN EN HET SPIJT ME DEED HET NIET MET OPZET! IK HEB WEER LEKKER INTERNET OP ME KAMER DUS JULLIE ZITTEN VOOR ALTIJD VAST AAN MIJ..HAHAHAHA 
HIER EEN IETSIE PIETSIE STUKJE!!!BEDANKT AL MIJN GEDULDIGE FANS!

ik heb lekker gekookt, ik heb tajin gemaakt en een overheerlijke fruitsalade..ik heb de tafel gedekt en er alles mooi opgezet, en nu maar wachten...
ik deed de deur open, het waren mina en tarik, ik groete ze en ze plofte allebei op de bank...ze waren doodmoe kon ik zien, ESMA we hebben honger man! ja ja ik weet het, maar even geduld de gasten komen eraan...weer klopten er iemand aan de deur het was mohamed met een stel jongens..
ik ga iedereen een hand en stelde me voor, ook mina deed dat, tarik begon over het een en ander te lullen met mohamed, iedereen zat inmiddels al op de bank en zaten druk te praten, ik liep de keuken in en wilde net de keuken uitlopen met het eten totdat ik mohamed ze stem hoorde...'je heb je toch niet lopen uitsloven met het eten he?' glimlachte mohamed..
ik schudde me hoofd, nee hoor, ik hem me niet uitgesloofd lachte ik terug
mohamed haalde een tas tevoorschijn..' ik heb wat boodschapjes gedaan esma'
hij gaf me de tas aan en ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen..ik schaamde me altijd voor dit soort momenten, nee dat had je niet hoeven doen hoor..lachte ik terwijl ik naar de grond keek
het viel een beetje stil dus ik pakte de tas aan en haalde hem leeg, er zaten lekkere dingen in en ik bedankte hem...it's no big deal joh! zij hij...ik deed de spulletjes in de koelkast, ik stond met me rug naar mohamed en ik schaamde me kapot! ik wist dat hij op dit moment zat te kijken, maar ik deed alsof ik niets in de gaten had..weer vroeg mohamed me of ik het cker wist van dat hele gedoe met slapen....ik vertelde hem dat hij zich niet druk moest maken en dat alles oke is..
hij bedankte me (dat was volgens mij de 56ste keer) 
mohamed was een lieve jongen, ik mag wel trots zijn op zo een familie lid!
inmiddels staat mohamed alweer naast me en pakt hij een schaal die hij naar de woonkamer brengt, ik loop achter hem aan met de rest, iedereen stopte oppeens met praten en keek onze richting op
ooooh lekker! hoorde ik in koor...ik zat naast mina en porde haar....ik fluisterde zachtjes dat zij lekker moet gaan afwassen, ze moest lachen maar ja lachen of niet ze wast ze af! en tarik gaat maar lekker afdrogen! het is al wat laatjes en ik ben kapot! ik wil uitgerust zijn dus het liefst ga ik slapen..
maar je gaat natuurlijk nie zeggen ' he jongens slaap ze!! ik ga naar me nest'
nope, helaas gaat dat niet zo..iedereen zat wat na te kletsen met een lekker glas thee dat mina had gezet nadat ze had afgewassen.. :knipoog: 
een van de jongens was moe en de andere waren het met hem eens, ik bracht ze naar de grote kamer en vertrok daarna naar me eigen kamer waar ik en mina slapen, mohamed had het snik heet dus die besloot samen met tarik en nog een jongen (waarvan ik de naam vergeten ben)de matras het balkon in teslepen en dus.in de balkon te slapen, daar was het heerlijk koel...en kon je lekker slapen
ik lag in bed en mina ook, ze had het over de dag die ze met tarik heeft doorgebracht, ik luisterde wel, maar was veelste moe om te reageren....als ze wat vroeg dan maakte ik gewoon van die geluidjes die ja of nee betekende..ik hoorde mina nie meer praten dus ik hoefte ook niet meer me best te doen om wakker te blijven...ik liet me gaan en viel in diepe slaap............................................. .......................... 

amin was bij me..hij zij geen woord...hij hield me vast en keek me lang aan..ik wilde hem zoveel vragen maar vroeg hem niks..ik genieten van het moment, het was een droom, maar dat wist ik al tijdens het dromen
ik genoot ervan en liet me gewoon met de droom gaan.....

ik werd wakker en zag dat mina al was opgestaan, denkend bleef ik in bed liggen....ik hoorde veel gepraat en gelach en muziek..ik mis de telefoontjes van amin in de ochtend,middag,avond
ik mis de opmerkingen die hij maakte, maar hij heeft me verlaten..en dat is iets wat ik niet zal vergeten
vanavond zal ik hem zien, ik wil er op me best uitzien, mischien is dit de laaste keer dat ik hem zie
nou dan wil ik niet dat hij me voor het laatst als een sloeber heeft gezien..ach wat maakt het eigenlijk uit?


ik besloot maar eens op te staan..ik stond voor me spiegel en nam een diepe gaap.... 
vandaag is the big day voor souad..ach wat ben ik blij voor haar zeg!!!
ik poeste me tanden en friste me een beetje op...ik liep naar de woonkamer en zag iedereen daar zitten kletsen en ontbijten ik deed gezellig mee, mohamed vroeg me stilletjes of er wat aan de hand was..ik schudde me hoofd snel, poe op het nippertje dacht ik!
ik keek op de klok en zag tot mijn verbazing dat het al 10 over 1 was....en we zouden naar de verloving gaan om 5 uur..ik heb die 4 uurtjes wel nodig dacht ik bij mezelf! nadat ik alles had opgeruimd gingen we met ze alle nog wat kletsen over van alles en nog wat, natuurlijk was ik er niet echt bij met me hoofd maar ik probeerde het wel!
er werd op de deur geklopt...iedereen was druk aan het praten en hoorde het niet, ik deed open en zag..

----------


## [email protected]

salaam

Oh ga aub verder, want ik vind het spannend! ik kan niet wachten!!!!!!!!! een dikke kus (ps jij kan wel eens een boek beginnen schrijven)

----------


## moonwalker

Top!  :duim: 

Ga door meid...en je vergeet iets! Rara...wat is het?

 :zwaai: 

moonwalker

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Eindelijk man, dat was wat ik nodig had, nog gewoon vlug een "GROOT" vervolg (tot aan het einde) en dan is het TOPPIE  :haha:  
just kidding. Doe het maar rustig aan hoor
moehim bolli, ik w8 nog op je vervolg

Groetjes Ikram
XxX  :zwaai:

----------


## Najeema

Spannend zeg!! En wie was het?? Ga snel verder!!
xXxX moi

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

Hey Meid..!!  :Smilie:  Ga Snel Verder Na Zo Een Lange Tijd.  :ole:  Hoop Dat Je Snel Verder Schrijft.!! Beslama Meid..!!  :zwaai:

----------


## ahlamahlam

Ga snel verder het is gewoon een top verhaal, ik kan me er echt in leven...

ik wacht alvast op het vervolg maar laat ons niet te lang wachten!
dikke kusjes 
ahlam

----------


## TunisiaGirl

eey lieverd mooi vervolg man en waar is je pm die ik nog krijg

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey rwina zinaaaaaaaaa
wajaaaaaaaaaaw schrijf schrijf verder ik kan het niet meer volhouden 
je hebt me al een keer gered dus nu nog een keer!!!!!!!!!  :duim:  
beslamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## rwina_zina

tot mijn verbazing stond souad voor me deur, gelukkig glimlachend..
wat doe jij hier gek! schreeuwde ik uit ze omhelste me en keek om zich heen, damn esma ik ben helemaal weggeglipt voor jou..ik keek haar vragend aan..voor mij? ja voor jou! de negafa wacht op mij ik moet gaan maar ik moest je deze brief geven van amin..me hart sloeg op tilt
ik schrok me dood en ik kreeg het helemaal benauwd..ik wist niet hoe ik moest reageren, ik nodigde souad uit om naar binnen te komen maar ze sloeg het aanbod af als verwacht..ze kuste me en vertrok..
ik liep naar me kamer, met de envelop in mijn hand ging ik op bed zitten
me handen trillden erg, en ik twijfelde of ik hem open moest maken..
na lang treuzelen doe ik het maar niet, ik leg de brief op mijn kasje en loop richting mina, ik zag dat ze alleen was..ik vroeg haar waar de jongens waren..mina was druk bezig met het spelden van haar jurk
ze andwoorde gauw 'ja de jongens zijn weg die gaan naar de kapper allemaal en ze kleden zich in een hotel om, oja ik moest van mohamed zeggen dat hij je op komt halen voegde mina eraan toe.
de tijd ging snel, ik heb me haar en make up gedaan..mina is in een andere kamer we waren bang dat we weer ruzie zouden krijgen dus kleden we ons apart aan. ik deed me prachtige jurk, schoentjes en kroontje op..ik liep naar de kamer van mina die met open mond naar me zat te gapen, ze gaf me veel complimentjes  :player:  
mina zag er ook schitternd uit vond ik..beeldschoon..

het was tijd en ik hoorde mo buiten toeteren, mina reed met tarik mee en dus spraken we daar af
ik liep naar de auto van mohamed die me bestuderend zat te bewonderen, hij bleef maar zeggen dat ik er prachtig uitzie...we klesten wat onderweg en ja hoor zoals iedereen weet esma is esma niet als ze geen blunder maakt! ik wilde een cd pakken en ja mohamed wilde dat ok doen dus zo pakte hij me hand per ongeluk, het leek net een serie ofzo, ik schrok me dood en trok me hand weg al liet ik dat niet merken.
mohamed was er heel relaxt over, toevallig dat we gelijk aan die cd dachten zei hij maar verder zag ik dat hij zich niet druk maakte..dat idee maakte mij ook weer wat kalmpjes

we kwamen aan bji de zaal en ik voelde dat ik heel erg trillde, mohamed merkte dat en vroeg me wat er was..weer liet ik niets los, ik verzon een smoesje waar ik mee onderuit kwam
dat was een hele opluchting....er stonden veel auto's voor de zaal, ook stonden er mensen buiten
de vrienden van mohamed waren er al en ook zag ik amin's broertje mo en de rest van het groepje
die kwamen gelijk naar me toe om te vragen hoe het gaat enzo
na ze allemaal buiten gesproken te hebben ging ik naar binnen met mohamed, de zaal was prachtig mooi 
met een grote dansvloer, stoelen en tafels natuurlijk en was mooi versierd
het was ongelovelijk druk....het was een beetje donker verlicht, alleen bij souad en arif zag je veel licht, dat effect was mooi...damn wat is de zaal groot dacht ik nogmaals
mohamed en ik hadden een plaats gevonden en zaten, ik durfte niet om me heen te kijken omdat ik bang was amin te zien....ik was met mohamed aan het praten en lachte ook veel met hem
ik keek naar arif en souad, naar hoe gelukkig ze saampjes wel niet zijn
ik gun het ze absoluut van harte!!!!!
ik deed net of ik gewoon normaal aan het kijken was, maar dat was niet zo natuurlijk, ik was druk bezig met amn zoeken..hij is me vergeten dacht ik....het is helemaal over tussen ons dus waar maak ik me eigemlijk druk om? maar ja ik wist wel beter, wat maak ik mezelf nou wijs, ik ben dol op hem en ik kan hem niet vergeten
maar ja niks aan te doen he?
tarik en mina waren er ook inmiddels en zaten bij ons..we kletsten gezellig en hielden niet op met lachen
ik ga naar de wc fluisterde ik tegen mina...ga je mee nig?
mina knikte, we stonden op en omdat de boys het druk hadden met praten vroegen ze niet waar we heen gingen....mina en ik keken wat in de spiegels en ik zag dat alle meiden in het toillet naar me keken..
dat was me niet alleen in het toillet opgevallen maar ook in de zaal
heb je amin al gezien vroeg mina me, ik schudde me hoofd, we liepen de wc's uit en ik zag een lange gespierde jongen, ik keek goed , het was amin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1
ik kreeg het benauwd....hij stond met een meisje..ze waren erg intiem aan het praten, ik kon wel barste
mina wist niet wat ze moest doen zag ik.....amin had me nog niet gezien....
ik wilde weglopen totdat hij zich omdraaide en me zag waren me kansen om te vluchten verstreken..................

----------


## ahlamahlam

TOP verhaal rwina_zina! het is erg goed, waarom laat je ons altijd in spanning...maar het is echt wel  :ole:  zina

ik ben zo ongeduldig dat ik niet meer kan wachten maar ja ik heb geen keus, ik ben nou zo verslaafd aan jouw verhaal dat het niet meer kan (trouwens ik raad je echt om een boek te gaan schrijven, je hebt talent meid!)

Ik hoop dat er zo spoedig een andere stukje komt, en een lange deze keer ok 

Dikke groetjes
Ahlam

----------


## Najeema

Please go on!!!
xxx moi

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> eey lieverd mooi vervolg man en waar is je pm die ik nog krijg


krijg ik nog antwoord  :grote grijns:  en je moet zeker vlug verder gaan

----------


## hajat15

NEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!Ga verder,please ik wordt helemaal gek ,wat gaat er gebeurem kom op meid.



xxxxxjes hajat.

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

GA GAUW VERDER MEISSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaiii meid echt top verhaal (maar dat wist je zelf ook al) echt meid ik krijg gewoon kippenvel van dit verhaal je moet cker snel verder gaan anders word ik gek
kussies ilhame XxXXxxXX

----------


## miss_marocia

ik hoef je zeker niet meer te vertellen hoe mooi dit verhaal is 
maar ga verder meid .WAAR WACHT JE NOG OP?
 :boogie:

----------


## MissCousCous

hoi hoi rwina zina
nou je weet dat ik al gek op je verhaal ben 
dus je doet me nu zjnoeeeeeeeeeeen want ik zit er heel de dag mee van heeft ze al verder geschreven??
nou meid wil je AUB verder schrijven
ik wordt bijna gek 
nou dikke kus |
Asmae

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:regie:  GA VERDER !!!!
Een laat alstublieft iets weten van die brief !!!!

Groetjes v

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:regie:  GA VERDER !!!!
Een laat alstublieft iets weten van die brief !!!!

Groetjes van je trouwe fan Moi
XxX

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej ..
Hoop dat alles goed met je gaat .. :Smilie: 
Hmm , je hebt er echt weer een mooi stukje bijgeschreven ..
Ik vindt em echt t0ppie meid .. Ho0p dat je snel verder schrijft ..
En laat snel iets weten van die brief ..
Je verhaal is echt verslavend .. hihi ..
Keep Up The Go0d Work Gurl .. (Y)
Kusjes ..

----------


## Ala0uia

Heey rwina..!!!
Alles goed .. Met mij wel hamdoelilah .. ik heb lang nix van me zelf latern horen komt omdat ik geen email meer kreeg van dat iemand verder schreef .. maare ik heb die stukken gelezen en zoals gewoonlijk PRACHTIGGGG!!!!!!!! en ik hoop dat je snel verfer schrijft .. 

Doei Kusjes Ala0uia

----------


## Ala0uia

nu hopen dat ik wel emails krijg van maroc mailer ..  :knipoog:

----------


## annisa

hey meid 
ga maar snel verder, het is echt spannend!!! ik ben gewoon helemaal gek op het verhaal!! dikke kus doeiiiiiiiiiii  :Wink:

----------


## dutchyman

ik heb nog nooit zo een pracht verhaal gelezen please ga door

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid plzzz ga door!!!! 

groetjes marocgirlll

----------


## Dounia Dana

Vertel aub verder het is zo`n leuk verhaal!!!

DD

----------


## MoCro-sTyLo

WeJow  :wow:  Spannend Spannend Zid :tong uitsteken:  Vlug Schrijven..!! Beslama..!!  :zwaai:

----------


## hasna_the_best

leuk verhaal ga verder

----------


## rwina_zina

vervolgje komt eraan! ben er mee bezig! thanx allemaal!

rwinaatje  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :engel:   :engel:   :engel:   :engel:   :engel:

----------


## rwina_zina

amin keek me schokkend aan.....hij keek me recht in me ogen aan ik verdronk in de zijne...het meisje met wie hij was praten door maar merkte dat hij naar me zat te kijken...voordat ik het in de gaten had zaten me ogen vol met tranen en liep ik weg, amin was zo mooi..hoe durft hij!!! hoe durft hij me recht in me ogen aan te kijken!!! ik liep naar buiten en mina achter me aan, ze omhelste mij en troosten me..
mina..ga maar naar binnen, ik wil even alleen zijn snikte ik..mina omhelste me en knikte begrijpend
daar zat ik dan....in mijn eentje....amin de jongen die me had belooft altijd bij me te blijven is nu gelukkig met een ander meisje...ik wachte totdat ik uitgehuild was en wilde toen naar binnen gaan totdat mohamed naar buiten kwam, shit dacht ik, wat moet ik zeggen?natuurlijk gaat hij vragen wat er aan de hand is!
hij keek om zich heen en kwam naar me toe lopen toen hij me zag....hij lachte naar me en k voelde me verlegen worden....zeg assepoester moet je niet je glazen muiltje laten vallen op dat trapje daar lachte hij
al snel kreeg hij me ook aan het lachen, we grapte wat en vroeg me daarna bloed serieus wat er aan de hand is, ik keek hem aan en schudde me hoofd, niks mo...er schoot me gewoon even wat naar binnen..
hij hield me hand vast en knikte..ik begrijp het, maar kom je nu naar binnen anders word je een beetje ziek en dat moeten we niet hebben he?nee schudde ik lachend
toen ik binnen kwam liep ik met mohamed mee naar de tafel waar we zaten, ik gaf mina een kus toen ik naast haar ging zitten, die heeft ze wel verdient...tarik gaf me een knipoog
er kwam een lekker dans nummer dus mina probeerde me de dans vloer op te krijgen, ik stribbelde tegen maar mina kreeg haar zin...ik stond op en liep naar de dansvloer, wat ik me niet realliseerde is dat we de enigewaren die op de dansvloer stonden aangezien alle meiden en jongens gingen zitten...
iedereen keek mij en mina aan....ze begonnen te klappen en ik wist niet waar ik moest kijken!
gelukkig vond ik een hoek waar ik me ogen kon plaatsen aangezien er niemand stond dacht ik
totdat ik plotseling weer in amin's ogen terecht kwam......hij stond met een hand tegen zijn kin en de andere in zijn broek zak naar me te kijken...hij kon ze ogen niet van me afkrijgen!!
ik danste expres extra goed natuurlijk! onder het dansen dacht ik wel aan amin, hij heeft een nieuwe vriendin! hoe durft hij dat te doen!!! maar ja het interreseert me niet eigenlijk..nou ja eigenlijk wel maar ik doe alsof...ook mohamed kijkt naar me...ik wou dat ik hem eerder had ontmoet....ik schrik van deze gedachten! hoezo? hoezo wou ik dat ik hem eerder had ontmoet?? 
inmiddels is iedereen opgestaan en klapt naar ons, zelfs souad en arif die inmiddels voor de derde keer was omgekleed, ze zagen er prachtig uit! het liedje was afgelopen en we kregen nog een staande ovatie van iedereen zelfs amin klapte...
mina liep terug naar de tafel en ik besloot even naar souad te gaan....ze kuste me en omhelste me 
ze kreeg bijna tranen! hou op souad denk aan je mascara lachte we
er stond een vrouw bij souad die naar me zat te glimlachen...ze zag er vriendelijk uit en begon een praatje met me te maken...we hadden het over vakantie en over nederland want ook zij kwam uit nederland
we waren uitgepraat en ik merkte dat de vrouw echt gek op me was, ze vertelde me dat ik een keer langs moest komen...toen ik vroeg waar ze woonde schrok ik me dood, ik vertelde haar dat ik naast haar woonde 
ze vertelde me dat ze een zoon amin en mohamed had en alweer kreeg ik een brok in me keel
ze lachte naar me en zei me dat als ik wilde trouwen dat ik dan bij haar moest aankloppen
de vrouw omhelste me en ik beloofte gauw langs te komen, ik wierp een blik op amin die geheimzinnig zat te kijken.........ik liep terug naar me tafel...en het eten werd opgedient
het zag er heerlijk uit...tot mijn verbazing kwam amin bij ons aan de tafel zitten.........


ik heb honger!!!! ik ga even eten en dan schrijf ik verder toedels!x rwina  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_marocia

ik hoop dat je snel kunt eten want ik kan niet meer wachten
 :gek:

----------


## Beloved Person

Het is al een uur geleden dat je ging eten,maar ik kan je wel verstaan meid. Na zo een lekkere maaltijd wil je nog ff rustig op je gemak zitten. Ik hoop toch wel dat je vanavond doorgaat met het verhaal!!!Let your fantasy work!!! You go girl!!!  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :hihi:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heey schatje het is zo spanned ik wil dat je verder gaat xxjes van mij

----------


## annisa

schatje ga je zo vlug mogelijk verder!!!! het is spannend!!!! ik wil weten wat er allemaal gaat gebeuren! een dikke zoen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dounia Dana

waneer schrijf je weer????

----------


## hasna_the_best

ik begin egt verslaafd te worden aan je verhaal dus ga gauw verderrrrr

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyyyyy meid
ajou wollah je verhaal is gewoon PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik ben hellemaal gek op je verhaal echt 100% GEK er op
ik smeek je echt of je zow snel mogelijk verder wilt echt je moet gewoon door gaan 
1 ding moet je weten ik ben je trouwe fan
kussiess XxXxXxX

----------


## Dounia Dana

:huil2:  waneer schrijf je weer ik vind het zooooo spannend en mooi vertel aub gauw verder

DD

----------


## Mouzie

Hallo medelezers van dit verhaal,

Wellah als m'n baas erachter komt dat ik zoveel tijd heb gespendeerd om dit verhaal te lezen zou ie me allang ontslagen hebben hahahhaa. 

Ik heb dit verhaal in 2 delen gelezen, gisteren tot pagina 15 en vandaag de rest. Ik kan slecht tegen verhalen met slechte eindes dus ik hoop op een goed einde (hint hint aan de schrijfster)!!! Het mooie van dit verhaal is dat je echt gaat meeleven, ik ben vrij nuchter maar dit verhaal is feshkel (anders). Soms wordt je moe dat Esma en Amin zoveel problemen hebben maar daarna ben je weer blij dat ze weer bij elkaar zijn, daarna gaat het weer fout etc. etc. Dan komen er allerei duvels om de hoek kijken die de sfeer verpesten  :Smilie:  maar die worden weer door Reda (spreek je dit uit als Ridda??) wegggejaagd, jippie!! Sommige stukken zijn weer "voor schut", vooral als "Esma" tegen derzelf aan het praten is. Die zijn soms "vet voor schutterig" maar dat maakt het verhaal alleen maar cooler.

Verder is de spreektaal van het hele verhaal ook leuk, het maakt het lezen veel makkelijker, je zult wel een beetje Marokkaan moeten zijn om bepaalde dingen te begrijpen maar ja, deze site heet niet voor nix maroc.nl  :knipoog: .

Elmoehiem, als het verhaal klaar is ga ik er 1 document van maken en dan dubbelzijdig uitprinten en dan tussen mijn collectie boeken (sh*t ik heb helemaal geen collectie) neerzetten  :grote grijns: .

Rwina, klassebak en aan het werk!!  :grote grijns: 

Mouzie is out!! Peace!!

PS Esma & Amin horen bij elkaar!!! Vette Elmekteb als je het mij vraagt!!

----------


## MissCousCous

WOWWWWWWWWWWW 
wellah je maakt het wel spannend zeg
echt een moooooooooi verhaal wellah
meid schrijf gauw verder
dikke kussieeeeeeee
Asmae

----------


## *magrib_girl*

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SCHRIJF VERDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik smeek je ga verder
thalla xxxjes

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey zina...

ik wacht nou al 2 dagen op een vervolg, gaat het nog lang duren...ik wil het echt aflezen!!!!!!!!

ga verder meid....................ik kan niet meer wachten!!!!!

ongeduldige Ahlam
groetjes

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

AAAAAAAAH KOM OP MEID>>>>SCHRIJF GAUW VERDER!!!!!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

JE WILT ONS GEK MAKEN

----------


## rwina_zina

ik heb er weer helemaal zin in dus zet je maar schrap!

rwina  :handbang:

----------


## rwina_zina

oepsssssssss...helemaal vergeten jullie te bedanken voor de super reactie's weer!

haha hey nesrien ik wil jullie niet gek maken hoor....nou een beetje dan! grapje!!! 

miscouscous, vind je dat ik het spannend maak hoe kom je erbij  :knipoog: 

magribgirl en ahlam HET KOMT ERAAN MEIDEN!!!!

hasna_the_best verslaafd?? hahahahah nou ik zal dan maar gauw een vervolg tikken!

dankje Dounia Dana!!!!  :lekpuh:  

dag lieve annisa!!!! komt eraan!

Beloved Person, hahaha ja ik ging eten en je weet wat lekker is na het eten..een lekker uurtje slapen...dat werd geen uur maar een week  :wow:   :knipoog: 

 :knipoog: hey miss_marocia, ik at zo snel als ik kon! ik deed er een paar dagen over maar????? sorry voor het ongemak!

SALAAM MOUZIE!!!
thanks voor het reageren!
vond het een toffe reactie!
ik kan zelf ook slecht tegen slechte eindes dus dat zal wel goed zitten hoor!
heb je geen collectie? nou dan mag je er wel mee beginnen (begin je dan wel met mijn verhaal :knipoog: )
WOUW dat je mijn verhaal hebt kunnen lezen op de manier waarop je het heb gedaan! in twee dagen????
15 PAGINA'S???? tbarkalah!!!!!!
ik hoop dat je het door zult blijven lezen!!!!!!!!!!
YEP rde spreek je uit als ridda...
nogmaals een geweldige reactie van je  :knipoog: 

liefs, rwina

----------


## MissCousCous

HEY RWINAAAAAAAAAA
alles goed meid
sooooo schrijf alsjeblieft verder
3afak 3afak
hehehe
ik kan het niet meer volhouden
nou boessa kbiera(dikke kus)
Esma

----------


## TunisiaGirl

> haha hey nesrien ik wil jullie niet gek maken hoor....nou een beetje dan! grapje!!!


  :maf2:  maar waarom geen pmtjes meer is goed met je

----------


## Dounia Dana

:frons:  je bent nog steeds niet verder gegaan.... 

DD

----------


## [email protected]

HEY schattie ga maar snel verder! ik lees al van het begin jouw verhaaltje! echt te gek!!! een dikke zoen go girl doe zo verder

----------


## sahrawia

:regie:  

GA GAUW VERDER WANT HET IS HELEMAAL TOPPIE!!!!!!!!



XXXXXXXXX-JES 


SAHRAWIA  :lekpuh:

----------


## ahlamahlam

he rwina zina, ben jij bezig of gaat het weer een week duren ;-)????

ik ga niet slapen vandaag als je niet afkomt met je spannende vervolg, nou het duurt lang dus ik hooooooooop dat het een lange stuk wordt!!!!

oke ik wacht .......ALWEER.........ALWEER.......

Dikke groetjes
ahlam

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahahahahahahah nou hier het vervolg!!!!!! en ik ga snel wer verder hoor! genieten jullie wel even van dit stuk dat is het enige wat ik vraag van jullie!!!!!!!! enne ALLE REACTIE'S ZIJN WELKOM want jullie weten toch wel dat ik ELKE reactie die ik krijg 2 keer lees of meer???? en dat ik het echt waardeer!!!!!!!!!!!! de mensen die reageren ben ik lang niet vergeten hoor!!!!  :knipoog:  lees ze!!!!!!!!!!  :blij:   :grote grijns:   :lekpuh:  


(we waren gebleven bij dat amin zo maar aan komt schuiven aan de tafel waar esma mina tarik mohamed en nog wat vrienden zitten)




wat was dit nou weer voor een actie dacht ik!!!! zomaar komt hij bij ons aan tafel zitten en kletst met de jongens alsof het de gewoonste zaak van de wereld is, ik dacht bij mezelf ' bedankt amin nu krijg ik geen hap door mijn keel!' maar ik speelde het spelletje mee..ik lachte met mina en deed alsof er niks aan de hand was, mohamed en amin konden het goed met elkaar vinden maar dat was al zo geweest..
mohamed had geen idee van mij en amin, ik had het hem niet verteld.
mohmed haalde zijn glas te voorschijn en bracht een toost uit, hij keek me aan, op het mooiste meisje ter wereld zei hij..ik zag amin jaloers kijken..maar dat intereesrde me niet want ik had het druk met verdrinken in mohamed zijn ogen...snel keek ik de andere kant op..
iedereen was druk in gesprek totdat het meisje dat bij amin stond toen ik hem zag aan kwam lopen..ze hield haar handen voor amin's ogen en zei lachte...gok maar! amin zag ik glimlachen en antwoorde 'hai nora!!!'
al snel haalde nora haar handen weg want ze had haar ogen gericht op mohamed..nu word ie helemaal mooi dacht ik! ze stak haar hand uit naar mohamed en mohamed stelde zich netjes voor
ook mij gaf ze een hand maar ik deed heel koeltjes tegen haar...ik mocht haar niet, maar dat was logisch ze zat aan amin, mijn amin, het deed me pijn om ze te zien lachen..maar deed alsof het me geen moer kon schelen maar dat kon me wel....als ik stiekem in amins ogen keek zag ik dat hij zich niet goed voelde en dat hij maar deed alsof hij zo een te gekke tijd had..ik dacht oppeens aan de keer dat amin me ten huwlijk vroeg, o my god dat is allemaal over...we ogen zaten weer vol........ik kon ze moeilijk in houden maar ik deed me best..amin zag dat...mohamed was aan het praten me nora en ook de rest was druk bezig met praten, behalve amin en ik, hij keek me aan, en ik wilde echt mijn tranen in houden maar het lukte niet, 1 traan verliet mijn oog en rolde over me wang, ik snikte niet, ik liet hem gewoon over me wang heen gaan.....ik keek naar de tafel, want ik wist dat amin nu naar me zat te kijken, per ongeluk keken me ogen de kant van amin op, ik schrok van wat ik zag, amin zijn gezicht zag er normaal uit, alleen dan die traan, er kwam een traan vanuit zijn oog naar beneden rollen, hij bleef me aankijken, en ik hem
snel veegde ik me traan weg die inmiddels bij me kin was angekomen en amin deed hetzelfde...
ik stond op en liep naar het toillet..ik ging een van de wc's naar binnen en voordat ik het wist huilde ik tot ik niet meer kon..ik kwam het toillet uit en gelukkig was ik de enige dus niemand kon zien dat ik had gehuild
ik knapte me een beetje op en ging terug naar de tafel, amin zag me niet aankomen, hij zat stil op een stil een servetje of wat het dan ook was op te vouwen, de andere waren nog druk in gesprek..mina had een leuk gesprek met nora kon ik opmerken, lekkere vriendin dacht ik over mina, maar diep in me hart wist ik dat ik dat niet meende, ik ging terug naar me stoel en amin keek me eventjes aan en ging toen verder met het opvouwen van het servetje..het deed me pijn hem zo te zien....maar ik leed ook pijn..zou hij dat weten?
ik weet het niet, ik hoop het, ik wil nog zo veel dingen tegen hem zeggen, bijvoorbeeld de dag dat we ruzie kregen dat ik wilde zegegn dat ik met iemand anders moet trouwen maar niet wilde, en dat ik met hem wil trouwen..maar hij gaf me de kans niet die dag, hij had me daar gelaten, alleen, dat is een feit dat me pijn deed
waarom ik? waarom moest ik deze pijn toch meemaken? waarom als je denkt de ware gevonden te hebben het blijkt dat je niet bij hem mag/kan zijn? heb ik wat verkeerds gedaan mischien? ALLAH vergeeft uw het mij dan? iemand tikte op mijn rug, ik draaide me om en het was maryam, AAAAAAAAH we vlogen elkaar om de nek! en omhelste elkaar, ze zag er mooi uit en ik had haar zo lang niet gezien!
heb je lekker vakantie gevierd meid????????? maryam knikte, IK BEN OVERAL GEWEEST!!!!!! vertelde ze.....maar ja we gaan nu feesten esma ik vertel je alles nog wel! ik knikte en ze sleurde me de dansvloer op
we deden lekker gek maryam en ik, ik had haar wel gemist, oppeens schoot samier mijn gedachten in, wat zal hij nu doen dacht ik...ik miste hem zo erg.....soms hoopte ik dat ik gewoon samier was tegengekomen en met hem was getrouwd! lekker met mijn beste vriend want dat was hij tenslotte...ik ga binnekort bij hem langs dacht ik..morge, ja morgen ga ik bij hem langs! ik heb zin om hem te zien, alhoewel ik dat niet echt durfte aangezien reda is langsgeweest en ik niet wist hoe alles is verlopen...ik zette samier uit me gedachten
dat zie ik morgen dacht ik. de verloving is bijna afgelopen, de wat oudere mensen gaan naar huis en de jongeren blijven nog wat lachen dansen kletsen noem maar op!
ik was moe en ik wilde het liefst naar bed..ik velangde er echt naar..
ik zat inmiddels alweer aan het tafeltje waar ook amin nog zat..maryam was naar huis gegaan en ik had haar belooft gauw te bellen, het is ook zo een schat!!!
mohamed vertelde het groepje waarbij we zaten dat ze vanavond nog ver moeten rijden, ik schoot toch te woord, NEEE niks daarvan mo ik ga je nu niet laten gaan naar huis! jullie slapen nog bij mij vandaag hoor! de kamers zijn nu toch al klaar dus jullie slapen gewoon lekker hier in hartje nador!
mohamed vertelde me dat hij mij veelste veel tot last was, mar dat was niet zo, ik voelde me veilig bij mohamed en vond het prettig dat hij bleef...er bleven nog meer jongens slapen die later waren gekomen, ook die wouden een hotel pakken maar ik liet ze dat absoluut niet doen. dat nooit! vrienden van mijn neef laat ik niet in een hotel slapen!!!!
amin was jaloers ik zag het, het is niet dat ik het leuk vond dat hij jaloers was maar toch voelde het wel goed
zo voelt hij wat ik daarnet voelde toen ik hem met "nora" zag
iedereen nam afscheid van elkaar en amin gaf iedereen een hand hij kon mij moeilijk geen hand geven dus hij gaf me ook een hand, ik voelde iets in zijn hand, een papiertje dat hij in me hand drukte, ik werd rood en stopte het papiertje vliegensvlug in mijn tas. gelukkig zag niemand het!

we waren thuis en het was een drukke bende thuis! er waren veel jongens ik schat 15 maar ik weet niet precies, een paar waren r gaan slapen en een paar zaten in de tuin, ook zaten er een aantal in de woonkamer of op het dak...ik vond het gezellig het leek net zo een BIG BROTHER huis ofzo maar dan de marokkaanse versie daar van, echt super gezellig! waar je ook heen ging in mijn huis zat er wel iemand waarmee je even een babbeltje maakte, mina zat met tarik die ook bleef slapen, ze zaten hard te lachen samen hoorde ik
ik ging naar me kamer nadat ik had gedoucht, ik kleedde me aan (mijn pyjama) en liet me wilde krullen lekker drogen, ik had me kamer ff wat opgeruimd en de slaapplaats van mina klaargemaakt.
ik wilde kauwgom uit mijn tas pakken maar dacht toen oppeens aan het briefje van amin, ik pakte het en ging op mijn bed zitten, ik maakte het open en er stond een zinnetje op.me hart bonste in mijn keel!
er stond: heb je mijn brief al gelezen? volgens mij niet.............
OJAAAA dacht ik, amins brief was ik helemaal vergeten!!!! hoe kan ik dat vergeten ik rende en pakte de brief, het zat in een envelop, ik ging weer zitten op mijn bed en zat te aarzelen of ik de brief wel open zou maken, normaal gesproken zou ik hem allang open hebben gemaakt omdat ik best een nieuwsgierig aagje ben! maar de reden waarom ik dat nu niet was was omdat ik bang was dat er iets in staat waardoor ik me nog kapotter door ga voelen..ik was bang voor nog meer pijn....maar pijn had ik toch al dus ik besloot het te openen...................


gemeen he?  :stout:   :haha:  liefs rwinaatje

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINAAAAAAAAAAAA
ik kan je wel zoenen wellah
maar ga snel verder 3afek 3afek
dikke kusssssssssssssssssssss
esma(en ga gauw verder)

----------


## [email protected]

HEY rwinatje DAT VIND IK DUS WEL GEMEEN!!! ga AUB verder nu, ik blijf wachten op een vervolg ok
en dikke kus MALIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA XXXXXXXXXX

----------


## MissCousCous

rwinaaaaaaaaaa
ben je bezig
welah ik krijg spontaan tranen in mijn ogen man
wellah
zooooo een prachtig verhaal
wajaw ik kan niet eens meer typen man
nou dikke kus en ik hoop dat je snel door zult gaan
veel liefst esmaaaaaa

----------


## MissCousCous

rwinaaaaaaaaa
pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
elke minuut telt wellah gtie ik kan echt niet wachten man
doei doei
je trouwe fan
Esmaaaaaaaa

----------


## The Arab

Hoi beste mensen,

Het wordt echt heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel spannend!Echt waar! Hoe ik dat kan weten? Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ik kan jullie wel vertellen dat ik het van een hele betrouwbare bron heb! He Rwinaatje?

Groeten allemaal,

The Arab.

P.S. 

Hoi *****,

Je hebt mij en vele andere mensen echt een dienst gedaan door deze spetterende vervolg te schrijven! Echt super! Je bent een genie *****! Read your PM!

Groetjes,

*******

----------


## ahlamahlam

rwinaaaaaa dit is inderdaad wel heel gemeen van jou, ik zat spannend het verhaal te lezen, en ja het moet weer zo eindigen, hoe lang gaat het nou weer duren voor je weer een vervolg gaat schrijven, 

ik hoop niet al te lang want je weet ik kan niet afkicken van je verhaal.......
dus schrijf verder voor ik weer gek word

Please vanavond nog als het kan

Groetjes 
Ahlam

----------


## Ala0uia

Ewa Rwina .. Lebes ..? 
En zoals altijd je verhaal doet echt .. hij is supper goed .. ik hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft want ik w8 altijd op je vervolg .. mohiem .. schrijf snel verder ..
Doegg ... Kusjes Alaouia

----------


## *magrib_girl*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nee dit is so gemeen van jou
pleasssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ga snel verder wollah ik ben gewoon gek geworden man ga verder ik smeek je ga verder
beslamaa maar meid ik smeek het je nog voor een keer ga verder
xxxjes

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Mooi vervolgje  :duim:  
Ga snel verder.............. Ik w8

Groetjes Ikram XxX

Toedelss

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Mooi vervolgje  :duim:  
Ga snel verder.............. Ik w8

Groetjes Ikram XxX

Toedelss

----------


## Beloved Person

Ga nou verder lieverd!!!
Succes
Dikke kus

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam

zo kun je zien hoe gemeen je bent . schrijf je eindelijk je verhaal en net als het spannend begint te worden eindig je ... en laat je niks meer van je horen  :tranen:  echt gemeen ben je maare  :blowen:  ............
schrijfen kun je wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ga gauw verder en omdat je ons allemaal hebt laten wachten krijgen we een extra grote stuk er gratis bij  :knipoog:  
vindt je ook niet?

ps : niet als het spannend word eindigen he?

----------


## miss_marocia

salaam

zo kun je zien hoe gemeen je bent . schrijf je eindelijk je verhaal en net als het spannend begint te worden eindig je ... en laat je niks meer van je horen  :tranen:  echt gemeen ben je maare  :blowen:  ............
schrijfen kun je wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

ga gauw verder en omdat je ons allemaal hebt laten wachten krijgen we een extra grote stuk er gratis bij  :knipoog:  
vindt je ook niet?

ps : niet als het spannend word eindigen he?

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid egt een mooi vette vervolg wallah egt super
 :blauwe kus:

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

AAAAH KOM OP....WAAROM ZO GEMEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :brozac:   :brozac:

----------


## Ala0uia

Waiting ........................

----------


## farahhh

Hoi hoim

Meid ik wordt helemaal gek, ik was een tijdje weg, dus ik kon nu lekker drie verhaaltjes achter elkaar lezen. Maar ga gauw door want je maakt me gek. Het is zo spannend en je doet het waanzinnig goed. Ff deze stukjes ook uitprinten (ja, ik maak me eigen boekje en geef ik ze lekker door aan me vriendinnen die geen internet hebben)
Ik heb er geen woorden voor, ga gauw door........
Dikke kus... 
 :ole:

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

NOG NIETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,
Woooww ik heb gewoon geeen woorden voor dit verhaal het is echt ZO MOOOIII!!!!!!! Mijn complimenten!!! Ga zo door meid!! Je moet echt wat met je schrijftalent gaan doen!! Veel succes verder en schrijf je weer snel verder?

beslama,

Najla

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej Meid ..
Dit stukje was echt Toppie ..
Ga snel verder .. please ..
Ik ben echt zenuwachtig .. hihi

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Jaja dit verhaal is......De MAX, Is een PRACHT van een verhaal, Is GOED, Is MOOI, Is TOPPUNT van TOPPUNT, Is DE TOP.... enz......
Ik wou gewoon even duidelijk maken dat je deze woorden keer op keer hebt gehoord, en dat ik spijtig genoeg niks anders kan bijvoegen, dus herhaal ik het eventjes  :nerveus:  
Elmoehim, Ga snel verder want ik kan heus niet meer wachten  :duizelig: 
Tussen Haakjes (Dit was weer een zeer mooie vervolgje)

Dikke Kus Ikram XxX

Toedelss

----------


## Dounia Dana

Je maakt me lekker met een stukje verhaal en dan stop je voor zo lang..... PLEASE schrijf verder..... ik kan niet langer zonder dit verhaaltje...

DD

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaayyyyy meid
ewa waar blijft je vervolgje je wilt me echt gek hebben he 
ik ben echt super verslaafd aan je verhaal en jij bent echt super gemeen om op het spannende moment te stopen
ik zal het je vergeven maar wil je dan please door gaan met je verhaal pleassssssssssss
xxxjes

----------


## rwina_zina

ahahahahah sorry mensen dat ik zo gemeen deed! "ahum"
ach de spanning moet er wel in blijven he  :knipoog: 
vervolg komt zo!

the arab!! zeg niet weg gaan voordat je me pm hebt ontvangen he! :knipoog: 

kusje rwina  :duim:   :blij:  


 :maf2:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey lieffieeee
alles goed???
wajaaw ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg 
maar ja
ik ziet dat je er nu bent dus ik hoooooooooop echt dat je nu bezig bent met schrijven want ik hou het niet meer vol
beslamaaaaaaaa
esma

----------


## moonwalker

Top rwina_zina!  :duim: 

Het wordt steeds spannender! Houden zo...


Groetjes,
moonwalker

----------


## mocro_turkie

YOOO MOCRO 
kom ff op msn.....(op die van ons he)

xjes.............

----------


## rwina_zina

ik haalde de brief trillend uit de envelop en vroeg me af of ik het nou wel moet gaan lezen, was echt bang voor meer teleurstellingen en verdriet, maar nogmaals vertelde ik mezelf dat ik het gewoon moet gaan lezen
ik kan niet anders, anders zal ik dood gaan van de zenuwe en me gek afvragen wat er in heeft gestaan..
ik deed het, ik pakte de brief voor me en begon te lezen:

_lieve esma,

ten eerste wil ik je vragen hoe het met je is..ik hoop zo dat het goed met je gaat..
na alles wat je meemaakt hoop ik echt zo dat je het goed maakt
met mij gaat het zo slecht, esma ik weet niet wat ik moet doen..
ik kan niet zonder je dat is al algemeen bekend, maar dat het zo erg zou zijn wist ik niet
door al deze omstandigheden realliseer ik me hoeveel ik van je hou en weet ik gewoon meer dan
duizend procent cker dat jij me ware bent...het is zo leeg zonder jou, eerst, als ik me verveelde
belde ik je op en praten we uren achter elkaar door, en ben je onze uitjes vergeten? ik niet..
gewoon de kleine dingen es..zoals die kussen gevechten, het lachen, huilen, slapen mis ik
ik dacht echt dat ik ook de ware was voor jou...maar ik had het mis, maar ik geef je gelijk esma, je verdient beter als mij, ik gaf je volgens mij niet genoeg liefde die je nodig hebt en verdient.
ik was niet goed genoeg voor je en ik wil je me excuses aanbieden als ik je tekort heb gegeven..je 
verdient het beste van het beste, echt waar!
esma, ik zweer je op alles wat me lief is dat ik nooit meer iemand wil, ik hoef niet meer, trouwen een relatie of iest anders is niet voor mij weggelegd...maar voor jou wel, esma word gelukkig..vergeet me en ga door met je leven, waarschijnlijk is de verloving van souad de laatste keer dat we elkaar zien, ik heb zolang nagedacht over dit onderwerp....ik weet niet wat ik zonder je moet esma, ik wou dat je bij me terug kwam, maar ik weet dat je dat niet wilt, en ik zal je nooit dwingen met iets dat weet je..
maar esma, je aanstaande man....ik hoop dat hij wel goed genoeg is voor je en dat hij je alles kan geven wat je hartje begeert..het doet me ongelovelijk veel pijn om te weten dat je met een ander zult gaan lachen
praten, plezier maken en naast hem zult wakker worden
ik zal altijd maar dan ook altijd van je houden esma, je bent me prinsesje voor altijd!
je hebt me hart gestolen, en ik wil me hart niet terug omdat ik weet dat je er goed voor zult gaan zorgen
ik zal je nooit vergeten nooit...ik schrijf echt met tranen deze brief 
omdat ik je mis ..zo erg! dat het gewoon pijn doet!! ik weet nogmaals niet wat ik zonder je moet
ik weet niet hoe ik dat ga doen....maar het maakt niet uit, het gaat niet om mij, het gaat om jou
please ik smeek je.....word gelukkig en de vrolijke esma van vroeger....alles wat je me ooit hebt vertelt, alles wat we ooit hebben gedaan, alles waar we om hebben gehuilt en alles waar we om hebben gelachen zal ik nooit meer vergeten in mijn leven esma nooit meer..

lieve esma , pas op jezelf, word gelukkig, en moge allah al je dromen uit laten komen incha allah..

amin

ps je zult me vast zien met een meisje op de verloving maar dat is me nichtje nora....never zal iemand jou plaats innemen..._ 

alweer begonnen me tranen, dit keer heel erg, is dit het definitieve einde van mij en amin?
is het dan echt? is dit waar ik altijd al bang voor ben geweest???
neeeeeee neeeeeeeee schreeuw ik in mezelf, ik ontplof bijna, ik duw me gezicht op me kussen en huil..waarom waarom met deze gedachte val ik voor de tigste keer in slaap

zwetend word ik wakker, ik had nachtmerry's alhoewel ze echt leken maar dat is meestal zo
ik sta op en loop naar de keuken waar ik vervolgens een glas water neem 
ik hoor nog wat mensen praten ik kijk op de keuken klok en zie dat het half 6 is...
ik loop naar het balkon en zie daar niemand, gelukkig, ik moet gewoon even een frisse neus halen...
leunend kijk ik naar buiten, je ziet niemand buiten, alleen de zon die al wat omhoog is geklomen
wat mooi denk ik bij mezelf.....ik voel een hand op mijn rug..ik schrik en wil bijna gillen maar er word een hand voor me mond gehouden, het is mohamed,
meisje wat is er toch met je...vraagt hij ongerust als hij naar me kijkt..ik antwoord niet
heel zacht zeg ik 'niets, nee esma, je hebt de hele nacht lopen ijlen, het viel me op dat je gelijk sliep dus ik ben maar gaan luisteren bij je deur en hoorde je huilen..het deed me pijn me nichtje horen huilen
ik deed maar niks omdat ik je niet wilde laten schrikken....
ik keek hem even aan en keek toen terug naar de zon, ik voelde me ogen prikken
oppeens barste ik in tranen uit, mohamed schrok daarvan...hij hield me vast, stevig, met mijn hoofd op zijn borst ik voelde zijn hart kloppen...hij streelde over me haar ik werd kalm...ik stond nu precies tegenover mohamed...heel dicht op elkaar...hij veegde me tranen weg en kwam dichterbij, hij kuste me voorhoofd ..
ik voelde een rilling over me lichaam gaan...weer keek hij me recht in mijn ogen aan deze keer langer..
zijn lippen raakte de mijne, maar er gebeurde niks van bijde kanten, het werd een kus...
hij schrok ervan en ik ook...hij begon ze excuses aanbieden..ik vertelde hem dat het al goed zat..het was niets meer dan een kusje..toch?

mohamed ik ga terug naar bed....mohamed bracht me naar bed en vertrok....
ik pakte pen en papier en besloot amin terug te schrijven.........

_lieve amin..._ 


 :grote grijns:   :plet:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh meid
echt ik smeek je met heel mijn hart ga verdre echt wollah je ehtb me aan het huilen gemaakt dit verhaal is echt fantastische ik huil gewoon aan dt verhaal ge je pleaseee snel verde
xxxjes

----------


## rwina_zina

hey "mocro turkie"

of moet ik zeggen AUGURKIE, FIFTY NINE, OF CHOCO DUBBEL?
HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
ja ik kom zo online! en ja op die van ons ja

OJAAAA je hebt die opdracht van nederlands wel goed...er staat namelijk..schrijf nu ook de convocaties voor de ANDERE situaties uit opdrachtenset A werk ze netjes uit.....ZE is meervoud dus.....
hahahah je hebt het goed!!!
anyway ben er zo...ciao ciao

RWINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BOEHALIAAAAAAA  :duizelig:

----------


## Beloved Person

Verderschrijven,meid. Het begint spannend te worden!!!
Succes!!
Dikke kus

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey rwina_zina, wat moet ik zeggen, je vervolgen worden steeds mooiet, spannender, en knapper........ik zou zeggen " ga zo voort"
een wil je graag intvervolg, LANGERE stukjes maken, want die KLEINE stukjes eindigen zo rap, en dat wil ik niet
elmoehim, ga snel verder, want ik kan heus niet meer wachten

dikke Kus Ikram XxX

Toedelsss

----------


## ahlamahlam

heyyyyyyy wil je die stukken langer maken inderdaad want ik kan, er niet tegen.....

maar het is zekers goed!

ik wacht op jouw vervolg en aub niet te lang mee wachten 

groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## farahhh

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH wordt gek, meid je doet het geweldig, ga gauw door. Want ik hou het niet meer vol!!!
You're the best!!!

----------


## girlie15

SUPERSUPERSUPERSUPER GEWELDIG VERHAAAALLL!!!!!  :grote grijns:  kan echt niet wachten tot het vervolgg dus hoop dat je snell verder gaaaat!!!

BEslama,

Najla

----------


## Mouzie

Ok ok, dit gaat net te ver Rwina!! Je houdt te veel mensen in spanning dus snel weer aan de gang  :grote grijns: . Ik hoop dat ze bij elkaar komen!! Dat moet, dat kan niet anders want andersssssssss vreet ik m'n schoen op.  :maf3:

----------


## Ala0uia

En jah ho0r weer een pracht stuk er bij .. ik ho0p dat je snel weer verder schrijft want ik kan echt niet meer w8en .. (ik hoop dat ze weer bij elkaar komen) ..  :grote grijns:  .. 
Love and Care


Ala0uia

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiii
hbe je iets in dat verhaal gedaan ofso iets verslaafend willie ik ben echt hellemaal verslaafd en gek op dit verhaal 
je moet echt super snel were verder gaan en inderdaad ik hoop dat ze weer bij elkaar komen prachtig stel maar goe dga je pleaseee snel weer verder a.u.b 
xxxjes je beste fan

----------


## Dounia Dana

:jammer:  meid je wilt niet weten hoe vaak ik al terug naar het begin ben gegaan om dit verhaal weeeer te lezen.... t is zoo leuk, maar het zou leuker als je verder ging... want ik hou t niet meer uit..

DD  :huil:

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

> _Geplaatst door Ala0uia_ 
> *En jah ho0r weer een pracht stuk er bij .. ik ho0p dat je snel weer verder schrijft want ik kan echt niet meer w8en .. (ik hoop dat ze weer bij elkaar komen) ..  .. 
> Love and Care
> 
> 
> Ala0uia*



HELEMAL MEE EENS!!!!!!!!

----------


## MissCousCous

hey rwina wellah het lukt jou echt he om mij te laten huilen 
maar goed voor zo een prachtig verhaaaaal maakt het helemaal niks uit he
nou meid schrijf je nog wel een keer verder 
want elke vervolg die je schrijft wordt steeds mooier
nou beslama
thalay fie rasek
esma je trouwe fan!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyyyyy meid
echt ik kan niet wachten menn je hetb me gehypnotiseerd
meid je kan het dus maakt het af
xxxjes

----------


## LoveSabrina

hello,ik had je verhaal in de middag gelezen echt mooi meid ga zo door je hebt veel fans zie ik nogmaals ga zo door

----------


## rwina_zina

_lieve amin,

je hebt me zo verkeerd begrepen!!
het zit niet zoals jij denkt dat het zit..helemaal niet!!!
ik ben niks vergeten wat we hebben gedaan en waar we over hebben gepraat, gelachen etc etc
ik zal dat nooit kunnen vergeten amin! een ding wat me ook bij blijft is de dag dat je me ten huwelijk vroeg
denk je nou werkelijk dat ik zoiets kan vergeten amin? denk je dat echt?
nooit, nooit zal ik dat vergeten...er zijn zoveel dingen die ik je moet duidelijk maken en vertellen omdat je die verkeerd begrijpt! laat ik beginnen bij het begin dan maar.
de dag dat ik je vertelde dat ik mischien uitgehuwelijkt zou worden, vertelde ik je dat niet goed
het zit zo..me ouders wisten niks over ons, dus ze konden niet weten dat we wat hadden ofzo 
dus mijn moeder wilde me weggeven aan een jongen....ik weet niet veel over hem, wel dat het me neef is
maar ja de ene keer hoor ik dat hij uit nederland komt en de andere keer hoor ik dat hij gewoon in marokko woont, maar het interesseert me vrij weinig of zeg maar gerust het intereseert me helemaal niets!!!!!
ik zat in een vage situatie amin, ik wilde je het vertellen maar was bang je kwijt te raken..
maar ik wilde je ook geen pijn doen , dus ik besloot het je maar gewoon te vertellen.
ik deed dat maar het pakte helemaal verkeerd uit..ik kwam niet uit mijn woorden en vertelde je dat ik met een ander moest trouwen terwijl ik je eigenlijk wilde zeggen dat me ouders dat willen maar dat ik natuurlijk met jou wil trouwen...je liet meniet uitpraten en vertrok..zo liet je me op de grond huilend achter....hoe kon je dat doen hoe?
amin, je gaf me niks tekort je bent mijn ware ook, ik was gelukkig met jou en nee niemand kan me geven 
wat jij me gaf, ik kwam niks te kort, helemaal niks, daar hoef je niet aan te twijfelen, je hebt niks verkeerds gedaan echt niet......
we zijn de ware voor elkaar...maar of we bij elkaar kunnen zijn is de vraag..

liefs esma_

ik vouwde de brief want ik had geen envelop bij me, ik deed hem in mijn nachtkasje en ging terug naar bed
de brief heb ik geschreven maar of ik hem ga geven dat is de grote vraagteken..
wil ik hem wel geven? zal ik hem wel geven? is het wel het beste?
ik denk daar morgen we over na, nu heb ik rust nodig, rust waarnaar ik echt verlang...........

esma...esma.....ik werd wakker geschud door mina...jesus mina moet dat nou! zei ik slaperig
ik schrok esma, ik dacht dat je dood was ofzo!
hoezo dat dan?
nou het is al half 3!!!!!! dus ik dacht dat er echt iets niet in orde was met je!
HALF 3!! ik schrok me dood , zo veel slaap ik nooit!!!!!
en de jongens? wie heeft het ontbijt gemaakt? waar zijn ze nu??
rustig rustig esma...denk je dat je de enige ben die ontbijt kan maken????
ik heb het ontbijt gemaakt en ze zijn nu naar het strand met ze alle......tarik ook...
we zijn alleen thuis enik heb het hele huis schoongemaakt dus je nergens zorgen over te maken!
ik omhelste mina en bedankte haar...ik ga tarik even bellen es, tot zo..
ik bleef nog liggen....de zon scheen heerlijk vanuit mijn raam op me gezicht......dit is pas leven dacht ik
ik stond op en zette muziek op.....ik liep naar de douche en nam een heerlijke koude douche
ik trok mijn witte linnen broek aan met daarboven me zalmkleurige truitje en me zalmkleurige sandaaltjes
me haar liet ik los en verder maakte ik me een beetje op..
ik hoorde dat mina aan het praten was in de woonkamer...met tarik natuurlijk
ze kunnen niet meer zonder elkaar dacht ik nog....ze hebben nog nooit ruzie gehad...welleens een mening verschilletje maar als dat zo is dan luisteren ze vaak naar elkaar's meningen en blijkt het dat ze later het wel met elkaar eens zijn.........amin en ik hebben ook nooit ruzie "ahum"
minaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik ben in de winkel....ik loop naar het winkeltje tegenover mij om wat eten te halen
ik had namelijk nog niet ontbeten.....alleen de eigenaar van het winkeltje zat in de winkel naar de radio te luisteren en de krant te lezen, twee kinderen kochten wat snoep en vertrokken
ik vertelde de eigenaar wat ik wilde hebben, hij deed het in een zak, ik rekende af en net toen ik me om wilde draaien zag ik amin staan....shit dacht ik bij mezelf dat moet mij weer gebeuren!!!!!!!
ik wilde weglopen maar hij stond in mijn weg.....ik groette de eigenaar en wilde weg gaan maar ik hoorde amin's stem.....ik smolt letterlijk weg....hij zij tegen de eigenaar.....mag ik twee rahbe (een soort danoontjes) een boejoe brood en een fles pommes en hawai?
amin wist dat ik op al deze dingen gek was! hij was helemaal in het wit, iets waar ik ook helemaal weg van ben! ik stapte de winkel uit maar zomaar begonnen me lippen te bewegen....amin ik heb een brief voor je...hoorde ik mezelf zeggen, ik kon mezelf wel schieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
amin keek me met grote ogen aan en kreeg een soortg glimlach, het was een glimlach die mensen hebben nadat ze uren hebben gehuilt, die glimlach herkende ik uit duizende!
ik schrok van wat ik zij.....ik liep weg naar huis maar amin liep achter me ik hoorde het....
mina deed de deur open en ook zij wist niet wat ze zag toen ze amin achter me zag staan....
hij groette mina en ik liep naar boven om de brief te halen, ik zweeg en zij geen woord!
ik gaf hem de brief en liep weg....ik hoorde hem nog tegen mina wat zeggen, en daarna hoorde ik de deur dichtgaan amin was weg....mina schreeuwde ESMAAAA WAT WAS DAT!!!!
ik vertelde haar alles en ze zei dat ze cker wist dat alles goed zou komen....
ik betwijfelde het alhoewel het mijn wensdroom was......
mina wat zei hij daar bij de deur net?
mina zijdat hij zometeen nadat hij mijn brief had gelezen me gelijk een brief terug zou schrijven en hem kwam brengen, ik was zo blij! zo kan ik hem zo nog zien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

de telefoon ging, het was naual..ze vertelde me of ik lang kon komen.....maar natuurlijk ik ben onderweg!!!!!!
mina mina ik ga naar naual schreeuwde ik...mina kwam aanrennen met een bezem, ze was de keuken aan het vegen en schrok van mijn geschreeuw......wat is er esma vroeg ze geschrokken
ik ga naar naual, volgens mij is er wat aan de hand ofzo!!!!
mina vroeg me wat ik tegen amin moest zeggen, 'zeg maar tegen hem dat ik naar naual ben mina, hoe graag
ik hem ook wil zien, ik moet naar naual..........mina gaf me een kus, ik pakte me tas en vertrok...
ik wilde gaan lopen maar ik pakte de auto.....me hart bonste in mijn keel....was het samier?
gaat het slecht met hem???? ik wilde huilen maar ik deed het niet.......ik haat mezelf!!
ik heb al die tijd samier in de steek gelaten! hoe kon ik? hoe maar dan ook hoe kon ik dat doen!
als er nu wat met hem is vergeef ik mezelf het nooit, nooit zal ik het mezelf vergeven!
ik kwam aan bij de deur en klopte aan, er werd niet open gedaan, ik keek even naar boven en zag dat het 
raam van samier open was, ik snapte er niks van! ik kon mezlef wel opvreten op dat moment!
ik trilde en begon van de zenuwe te huilen.....ik hoorde iemand de deur open doen...
het was zijn moeder, ze zag er mooi uit en ze omhelste me......ze zag dat ik huilde en schrok ervan..kindje van me waarom huil je toch??? waar is samier is er iets met hem???????please vertel me dat dat niet zo is!!!
rustig kindje rustig! ze nam me mee naar de woonkamer, daar zat naual, ze zag er beeldschoon uit, ze stormde op me af en omhelste me...ik heb je zo gemist schreeuwde ze,
nadat we hadde gepraat, malika (de moeder) en naual stonden ze allebei op en vertrokken, we komen zo zeiden ze..ik vond dat maar raar maar het zal wel goed zitten.
ik zat op de bank en trilde met mijn been, ik deed dat als ik zenuwachtig ben...
ik hoorde iemand lopen.....
een lange jongen met stekels en een brede glimlach die prachtig gekleed was en een roos vast had..lachte naar me...selaam esma..................
het was samier..........  :verrassing:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

owwwwwwww mijnnnnnnnn godddddddddddddddddd
dit is echt het prachtigste verhaal dat ik ooit heb gelezen wollah ik word van binne hellemaal opgevretten je moet echt heel snel weer verdre gan
xxxxxxxxxxxjes van je trouwste en beste fan

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lieverd,(fifty nine..hahaha)
Zoals altijd is het een prachtig stuk verhaal.....echt lieverd ik meen het met heel mijn hart je bent gewoon goed!!!!
hahaha helemaal in het ``wit``........you are goooddddd!!!!
amin, amin, amin.....hahaha wordt je al een beetje gek.....amin lijkt me echt een leuke jongen hoor hey......
Ey maar lieverd...we praten wel verder op msn ``onder 4 ogen``!!
Ik hou van je.....(maar dat weet je al he)

BESLEMA......(dubbel choco)

----------


## ahlamahlam

het is weer gewoon .... heb daar gewoon weg geen woorden voor!

Aub Ga verder met een lang vervolg

We wachten.......

Groetjes 
ahlam

 :kusgrijs:

----------


## Mouzie

We naderen een beslissende fase: 

- Samier is weer genezen, Elhemdoelileh
- Amin en Es hebben weer een beetje contact....YESSSS
- etc etc

Elmoehiem reden genoeg voor Rwina om de komende avonden vrij te plannen om half maroc.nl bezig te houden  :wohaa:

----------


## Beloved Person

Je MOET gewoon weer verder schrijven van mij!!! het verhaal is gewoon prachtig!!!! ik vind het echt echt echt maar ook echt een heel mooi verhaal!PLEASE schrijf zo vlug mogelijk verder! Dikke kus muah

----------


## hasna_the_best

wayoow zo goed verhaal ga gauw verder meid  :knipoog:

----------


## girlie15

:ole:  Salaam Ailaikoem  :ole:  

Echt superrrrrrrrleukkkkkkkk :grote grijns:  vervolg en verhaaaal damn...ik kan echt niet w8en op een vervolg  :melig2:  , zou die vervolg mischien extra large kunnen zijn hihi. Veel succes met verder schrijven!

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahahahahahahhh thank thanks thanks!!!!!
ik vind het echt leuk dat jullie het nog leuk vinden!!
 :blij:  

daarom zal ik nu ook verder gaan!  :Wink:   :engel:  

lezen jullie dan lekker weer verder??????????

HEY EN JULLIE DAAR...JA DAAR ACHTER JULLLIE PC!
WEL LEZEN NIET REAGEREN HE!!!!!
IK VERWACHT VAN IEDEREEN MAAR DAN OOK IEDEREEN EEN REACTIE HOOR! JULLIE NEMEN DIE MOEITE WEL EVEN HE?
HAHA IK NEEM OOK DE MOEITE OM TE TYPEN!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:  

ciao ciao en ik ben nu bezig met het vervolgie!!!!!!
love you!!!!!!!!
veel leesplezier!  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

RWINA=  :auw2:  
 :engel:  


NOGMAALS IEDEREEN DIE REAGEERDE BEDANKT! SCHATTEN DAT ZIJN JULLIE!!!!

----------


## mocro_turkie

Ey mocro...waar blijft die mail van je?? Ik wacht al meer dan een uur.!!!
Ik weet dat je hier bent...maar ja ik ga nu ff wedstrijd kijken....je weet toch galatasaray!! Maar ik kom wel op msn nog...en vallah he flik het me niet om niet op msn te komen...anders jij morgen dood!!! oke ciao 

I love youuuuuuu en.........( hahaha grapje)

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiii meid
nou mei heb je in iedre geval ckerrrrr als fan echt 100% je moet echt door gaan met je vervolgje w8 er op
doei doei xxxjes

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

EEEY EEN BEETJE SNEL MET DIE VERVOLG ANDERS GA IK HUILEN HOOR!!!!!(HIHI)

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

:brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik kon me ogen niet geloven..het was samier gewoon! ik wist niet hoe ik moest reageren......maar me gevoelens reageerde zelf..ik barste in tranen uit en rende op hem af...hij omhelste me en ik bleef maar huilen
we omhelste elkaar en het voelde zo vertrouwd! ik heb hem zo gemist! en ik realliseer me gewoon niet dat ie nog leeft! hij is gewoon de oude samier! ik hoorde samier ook snikken...we keken elkaar aan en ik vroeg hem huilend..ben jij het echt samier? ben je het echt....samier lachte en knikte..'ja esma ik ben het echt'


we waren helemaal uitgehuild en zaten op de bank, hij hield me handen vast en we keken elkaar gewoon aan
we zeiden geen woord! ik denk dat we daar gewoon even geen behoefte aan hadden. 
hem heel lang aankijken is mijn wensdroom geweest....
na een hele lange stilte begon samier te praten.....esma....weet jij mischien hoe ik iemand kan bedanken die mijn leven heeft gered? ik keek hem aan...je hebt gewoon echt me leven gered esma..ik wil je alles geven wat je maar wilt alles! samier begon ik....ik heb je leven niet gered..dat heb jezelf gedaan..je bent zo sterk geweest! je hebt tegen de dood gevochten! en je hebt het gewonnen..dat heb je allemaal aan jezelf te danken en aan ALLAH (swt).....ja en aan jou esma geloof me........
het viel weer stil......samier begon weer te praten....esma wat doen we hier? we hebben zoveel meegemaakt...kom we gaan wat leuks doen!
ik was blij dat hij dat zij........o my god samier is terug bedacht ik me steeds..ik kon het echt niet geloven!
hij is zo verandert...de laatste keer dat ik hem zag was hij zo ziek...zo erg ziek.....hij had ze baard en zag er gewoon erg uit....ik schrok daarom ook van samier toen ik hem net zag weer, zo mooi, zo schoon.

ik stapte bij samier in de auto...en nog stroomde er tranen...die samier wegveegde....
hij vond het mooi dat ik huilde zij hij....
in de auto hadden we het over zijn ziekte die hij had.....samier zegt niks te kunnen herinneren alleen al die keren dat ik bij hem was.....alleen dat herinnert hij nog helemaal...dat vond ik zo raar
oppeens dacht ik aan reda....ik kreeg een rilling over me lichaam..ik pakte me telefoon
samier reed en was druk bezig met iets lezen ik weet net wat...
ik pakte me telefoon en drukte op bellen....ik belde reda......ik wilde hem bedanken en hem vragen hoe?
hoe hij dit voor elkaar heeft gekregen! waarom ben ik hem tegen gekomen? was het toeval? was het een wonder? wie is hij? ' dit nummer is niet in gebruik'
wat is dit nou? ik probeerde hem te bellen maar het nummer is niet meer in gebruik hoe kan dat nou weer!
ik herinner me dat hij me had verteld dat hij altijd bereikbaar was...ik probeer het later nog wel eens dacht ik.. samier stopte bij een mooi restaurantje....we gingen naar binnen en zaten aan een mooi bedekte tafel
we aten van alles en nog wat....ik bestelde expres veel voor samier omdat hij was afgevallen en ikwilde hem wat dikker krijgen zodat hij niet van die irritante opmerkingen kreeg van ' wat ben je afgevallen'
ik wilde niet dat hij moest vertellen aan iedereen wat hij heeft meegemaakt..ik ken samier als iemand hem dat vraagt antwoord hij heel droog 'tja marokko he..het land van afvallen'
maar toch wil ik niet dat hij aan ze ziekte zal denken...hij moet het vergeten!

we ginden de markt op en samier was zo lief! hij kocht alles wat ie zag voor me..
gewoon alles wat voor een meisje bestemd was kochthij...ik heb hem zo gesmeekt niets
te kopen maar hij had gezworen en ik wist dat als samier zweert dat je hem gewoon niet kunt
overhalen! ik moest alles wel aannemen hoe erg ik ook tegenstribbelde!
ik liep met echt tig tassen rond die ik in de auto legde aangzien het echt zwaar was allemaal!
en kan je nagaan dat samier ook heel veel tassen vast had!
alles zat in de kofferbak en we reden weer...... we gingen nu wat drinken..........
ik kreeg de schrik van me leven toen ik het cafeetje binnen kwam, het cafeetje waar we heen gingen zat altijd vol met jongere en was altijd gezellig, vaak kent iedereen elkaar, het is een van de weinige cafeetjes waar de vrouwen een keer in de meerderheid zijn!!! daarom was het altijd zo druk!
mohim samier en ik liepen naar binnen en me ogen vielen gelijk op het eerste stel voor mij....samier zag ze niet...het waren NORDIN & HAJAR ik kreeg geen lucht meer, ik wilde zo snel mogelijk vluchten maar ik wist niet hoe ik dat samier moest zeggen, hij weet dat ik gek ben opdit cafeetje en hij was al een tafeltje aan het zoeken..........nordin en hajar zagen ons niet ik bekeek hajar en ze was zo anders! ze had een witte djelaba aan met een witte wijde broek, ze had haar haar in een staart en ze was niet opgemaakt kon ik zien
ze was aan het praten met nordin die helemaal in de 7e hemel bleek te zijn

het was zo anders hajar zag er zo anders uit! zo rustig...ik zag ook aan haar dat ze verlegen was..ze keek elke keer naar de grond als nordin wat zij.....maar toch was ik bang, ik was bang dat het de hajar was die is behekst....samier had een tafeltje gevonden en zat al maar ik met me domme hoofd stond nog te kijken naar 
nordin en hajar........samier kwam naar me toe lopen en vroeg me waarnaar ik keek..hij zwaaide wat voor mijn ogen en keek toen waarnaar ik keek...hij schrok, en riep HAJAR!
hajar keek geschrokken naar samier en sprong naar hem toe.........ze omhelste elkaar en hajar huilde
nordin kwam naar mij toe en bedankte me duizend maal......ik snapte het allemaal niet meer...ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen dus ik rende het cafeetje uit....en ging naar de auto van samier...daar sloeg ik me handen in mijn gezicht want mijn wereld draaide rondjes..rondjes die steeds sneller gingen..
ik hoorde nordin achter me....hij kwam naar me toe en hield me vast, BISMILAH I RAHMAN I RAHIM begon hij op te zeggen...ik werd weer wat helder en keek nordin aan...
wat is dit allemaal nordin? ik snap het allemaal niet meer! echt niet!
nordin stelde me gerust...je hoeft het niet te snappen esma! die twee zijn weer beter dat is toch wat we wouden esma toch? hij had gelijk, ik knikte maar toch vatte ik het niet...hoe is het wer goed gekomen tussen hajar en samier? ze haten elkaar en nu zijn ze beste vrienden?
nordin vertelde me dat ze allebei genezen zijn..........nordin snapte ook niet hoe het allemaal zit maar hij vertelde me dat iemand samier heeft genezen en ook hajar....ik keek hem aan en vertelde hem dat dat reda was......nordin kon reda ook...maar nordin keek me raar aan..reda?? ik glimlachte ja nordin weet je dat niet meer! dat is degene die hajar en samier hebben genezen! nordin keek me nog steeds onbegijpelijk aan..ik ken geen reda esma sorry....
ik vond het zo raar!!!! ik had hem echt alles over reda verteld!
weer kreeg ik rillingen...ik keek achterom en zag samier en hajar staan....hajar zette een stap naar me toe.......samier en nordin praten met elkaar en hajar kwam naar me toen, ik was bang, alhoewel ze er zo lief uitzag! ze pakte me handen vast en kreeg weer tranen, door jou esma, door jou ben ik beter geworden
je hebt zowel mijn leven als die van samier gered, ik weet gewoon niet hoe ik je moet bedanken!
inmiddels kreeg ik ook tranen en omhelste ik hajar..ze hield me stevig vast...
ik bedacht me dat ik het allemaal niet hoef te snappen, he is weer goed allemaal en dat telt er!
nordin en samier waren druk in gesprek achter ons, en hajar en ik ook..
hajar had een arm om me heup heen en ik voelde me zo op me gemak bij haar! esma..ik ga binnekort trouwen met nordin zij ze verlegen....ik wilde gillen omdat ik weet dat het de wensdroom van nordin is
ik was zo blij voor die twee...hajar en ik liepen heel erg voor samier en nordin, we zaggen ze in de verte wel maar niet goed, weer huilde hajar, ze bood duizend maal haar excuses aan voor alles wat ze me heeft aangedaan, ik heb je leven een hel gemaakt beweerde ze....esma ik kan me niks herinneren maar ik heb nordin gevraagt me over alles de waarheid te veretllen, eerst wilde hij dat niet doen maar ik heb hem gesmeekt....en nu voel ik me zo onzettend schuldig! ik lachte en snikte tegelijk...
lieve hajar je kan er niks aan doen! het is neit jou fout! ik neem je niks kwalijk! echt niet!
hajar en ik praten nog over het onderwerp maar al snel vertelde ik haar over amin, ze kent hem wel zij ze
maar niet echt goed meer.......ze vertelde dat ze wel wist dat ze hem pijn heeft gedaan..en dat ze hem nooit in zijn ogen durft aan te kijken maar ik stelde haar gerust....
zij vond dat ik het goed moest maken met amin, ze vond na alles wat ik haar vertelde over amin dat we bij elkaar horen.....

we waren inmiddels al terug gelopen naar de auto en hajar en ik verwisselde telefoonnummers en zouden snel wat afspreken.........
toen samier en ik in de auto zaten praten over alles en nog wat vroeg ik hem of hij reda kent..hij keek me aan en schudde zijn hoofd, nee die ken ik niet hoezo?
laat maar samier
samier vertelde me ook dat toen hij hajar zag een bepaalde connectie voelde
we hebben tenslotte allebei hetzelde meegemaakt......ik snapte het wel.......
samier was aan de telefoon....
ik besloot naual te bellen.....naual nam vrolijk op...
ik vertelde haar dat ik met samier was en dat we leuke dingen aan het doen zijn enz enz
een vraag branden op me lippen...net toen ik wilde ophangen vroeg ik naual...
hey naual voordat je ophangt......spreek je reda nog? het was stil aan de kant van naual.
reda? ze lachte en zij hey gek ik ken geen reda! ik denk dat je je vergist met mina ofzo!
ik groete naual en beloofte dat ik gauw zou langskomen en zodra ik ophing wist ik dat er iets niet goed was....niemand kent reda oppeens terwijl ik ze allemaal heb verteld erover!!!!
ik wilde hem alleen nog bedanken voor alles...maar nu is het net of hij van de aarbol verdwenen is...
samier was niet meer aan de lijn, nadat hij ophing was hij blij.....ik keek hem vragend aan en lachte met hem mee, hey gek waar ben je blij om!!!! vertel het me!!!!!!
esma dat was maryam aan de lijn..

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ga dan verder

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina _zina het lukte me heel lang niet om reacties te plaatsen maar nu gelukkig wel en ik wilde je even mededelen dat ik je verhaal nog steeds tegek ondanks het feit dat ik soms best lang op een vervolg moet w8en maar het is de moeite waard nou ik hoop dat je weer heel snel verder zult schrijven.
DIT VERHAAL DOET EM GA ZO DOOR MEID!!!!!!!

HEEL VEEL KUSJES EN GROETJES VAN EEN FAN M'TIOUIA

----------


## [email protected]

je moet gewoon verder gaan!!! HET IS ECHT SPANNEND, echt een mooi verhaal!!! een dikke kus bye muah!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## girlie15

Salaam AIlaikoemm!!

 :engel:  Daar ben ik weeeerr. Ik wil effe zeggen dat ik pas nu reacties plaats omdat ik pas sinds pas je verhaaal leeeeeesss en het is super leuk en prachtiggg het vervolg was ook weeeeer superleukkkk  :grote grijns:  Ga je weer snel verder? Met dit keer mishcien een langere stuk? Hihi Veel succes verder!

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## The Arab

Sjodeju het wordt spannend he mensen! Bedankt Rwina! He Rwina, check your PM!  :Wink:

----------


## Mouzie

Sappig gewoon!!

----------


## Mafkees

> _Geplaatst door Maruecos_ 
> *Hoi,
> 
> Euh, dit is niet de bedoeling.  
> 
> CYA.....(HIER)*



_Lekker sterk Frits,

Juni,<==>September

_

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid ga gauw verder

----------


## *magrib_girl*

hey meid
ik w8 nog steeds op je vervolgje en ook al moest ik 1000000...etc. reacties plaatsen ik heb het er voor over maar wil je dan pleaseeee zow snel mogelijk weer verder gaan
bye bye xxxjes

----------


## Karisma

Heey Rwina Zina!! 

Ik heb me net ff speciaal geregistreerd voor jou om je te even laten weten hoe goed ik je verhaal vind! Je hebt echt talent!!!!! (daar moet je zeker iets mee gaan doen)..  :grote grijns:  

En ik ben niet eens Marokaans, jah ik ben hindoestaans en zeker niet de enige hindoestaan die je verhaal leest, wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat je verhaal niet alleen gelieft is onder de Marokanen maar ook onder de Hindoestanen! You go girl!!

Je moet je nix aantrekken van de negatieve reacties die sommige mensen hebben, pure jaloerzie  :knipoog:  

Please niet stoppen met schrijven.

Ik wacht in alle spanning op je vervolg....  :ole:  

Groetjes en xxxxjess
Karisma

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Aangezien je pm niet meer lees  :huil:  moet ik het zo doen  :Smilie:  

Hoi Rwina_Zina ewa hoe is het leven nou met mij gaat alles goed hoor  :schreeuw:  ik heb slaap maar blijf toch effe om dit bericht te typen  :ego:   :fuckit:   :auw2:   :love2:   :chef:   :puh:   :kotsen2:   :wohaa:   :biraat:   :boeps:   :verdriet:  ee maar hoe gaat het trouwens met je broertje en ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat....


TunisiaGirl(Toensia 4-ever)

----------


## arhaz

hey rwina_zina,
ik wou je effe laten weten dat ik nog steeds een trouwe fan van je ben. Helaas heb ik de laatste tijd er weinig tijd om het ook te laten weten en om de vervolgen meteen te lezen, maar uiteindelijk lees ik ze wel!!!!

ik wou nog als laatst effe zeggen dat je verhaal als maar mooier word!!

veel liefs je trouwe stille fan

Arhaz  :Cool:

----------


## Ala0uia

Echt een mo0ie gevolg .. ik zat me mond open die vervolg te lezen .. 
KLASSE MEID!!!!
ik hoop dat je weer snel verder gaat schrijfen ..
Doegg .. Ala0uia

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder

----------


## soumiezuste

raar deze verhaal staat al op 
***********
en het is van ze3ma ze3ma
maar ja ze is even ver als jij 
beslamaaaaaaa

----------


## RiFfIa_LaDy

SNEL,SNEL NOG MEER!!!!!!!!!!!  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## maryam86

_Hey rwinake!!

Ik heb al een tijdje niet meer gereageerd, maar ik vind je verhaal nog altijd de MAX, niet alleen omdat ik er in voorkom hahaha
Je kunt gewoon bangelijk goe schrijven.

Ik hoor je nog zeker Insja'Allah

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaiiiiii meid
jij maakt echt de mooiste verhalen 
echt meid je maakt me hellemaal gek
en daarom smeek je ik je om een vervolg te schrijven asjebliefttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt t
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxilhame

----------


## farahhh

Gewoon perfect..
Heb er een woorden voor, ga gauw door....
Liefs.........

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaa
meid hoe gaat ie?????
weet je ik ben gewoon verliefd op je verhaal geworden he  :love:   :love:  
maar schrijf gauw verder meid 
als je kan
beslamaaaaaaaa
Esmaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_Rwina

huge arial indigo [GLOW=indigo]indigo[/GLOW] 

Hey schattie
Alles goed ?
Met mij gaat het uitsetekkend, omdat je weer een zeer mooie vervolgje hebt geschreven !!
Ga snel verder !!!
Want ik kan niet meer wachten













We Want More !!!

Dikke Kus Ikram XxX



Toedelssss Ik spreek je gauw, InchAllah !!
 :zwaai:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Wa Want More

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiii meid
jah inderdaad we wachten allemaal op je vervolg
ik word echt gek maar jah dat heb ik nu al 10000..etc.
keer gezegt dus nu moet het vervolg ook komen pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxilhame een trouwe fan

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_ zina 
dit is al de tweede keer dat ik reageer sinds je laatste vervolg en ik hoop zo graag dat je weerr heellllll snellllllllll doorrrrrrr zallllll gaannnnnnnnn want je verhaal heeft me helemaal gek gemaakt nu wil ik het uitlezen ook maar daar heb ik wel wat medewerking bij nodig want het zal me niet echt lukken om het uit telezen als het verhaal er niet helemaal staat
ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat.
ik kijk op ze mist 3keer perdag of je verder heb geschreven.
heellllllll veellllllll groetjesssssss + xxxxxx van m'tiouia
ciao en schrijven he
pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## girlie15

Hallooo ben k weeeeeerrr!!! En jaaaaaaaaaaaaa ik kan echt niet wachten vandaar weer een berichtjeeee  :regie:  Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat anders word  :kwaad:  hihi  :lol:  

Beslama  :zwaai:  ,

Najla

----------


## rwina_zina

AAAAAAAAH woelah bedankt iedereen voor de reactiesssssss

SUPERRRRRRRRRRRR

IK HEB NET GEWERKT! en ik ben kapot!!!!!!!

ik moet morgen ook werken , maar mischien verschijnt er snachts een vervolg, (let niet op me fouten nu want ik typ letterlijk blind!)
alle nieuwelingen...BEDANKT! ik zal jullie later op een persoonlijke manier bedanken hoor!!!!!! thanks allemaal vervolg komt weer snel!

PS: DAG soumiezuste,
HAHA KLOPT DIT VERHAAL STAAT OOK OP M.......O.NL MAAR ZE3MA ZE3MA KOPIEERT HEM VIA HIER VAN MIJ...DUS HET IS ECHT VAN MIJ HOOR  :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:  
IK HEB BEWIJS....ALS JE NAAR EEN VAN MJIN PAGINAS KIJKT ZEGT ZE3MA ZE3MA OOK :RWINA IK KOPIEER JOU VERHAAL NAAR M'''''O.NL" EN DAT STAAT TROUWENS OOK OP M.........O.NL DAT HET VERHAAL NIET VAN HAAR IS........HAHA TJA IK WIL NIET DAT IEMAND DENKT DAT IK HET VERHAAL KOPIEEER OFZO  :knipoog:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

haha maakt niet uit meid! We zullen geduldig wachten...en wel goed uitrusten heee!!  :grote grijns: 

Beslama,

Najla

----------


## MissCousCous

Salaam rwina  :ole:  
meid je hebt een geldig excuus! 
HEHEHEHE
nee joh
maar schrijf je wel gauw verder
want ik kijk iedere keer of je er wat bij heb geschreven
lmohiem schrijf gauw verder als je kan
EN WEER ZEG IK HET:
WOLLAAAAAH JET IS EEN PRACHTIG VERHAAL!!!!!!!!
nou
thallai fie rasek
Esma

----------


## chocolatgirl

Echt een fantastich verhaal.
Ik heb er echt van genoten.
En ik vindt het fantastich dat je telkens een lang vervolg neerzet.

Maar dat wilt nu wel zeggen dat ik aan het wachten ben op een nieuw lang vervolg.

 :maroc:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaaaaaaaaaiiiii lieverd
oke ik zal w8ten als ik dat be3da kan maar ik zal me best doen 
jij moet ook een vervolgje dan schrijven
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxlhame

----------


## girlie15

En ik zie nog steeds niks  :verrassing:   :Confused:   :frons:

----------


## ahlamahlam

hey rwina zina 

waar blijft het vervolg????????

ik wacht nu al bijna 2 dagen, ga snel verder meiddddddd!!!!

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## angelrifia

_Hoi Rwina Zina 

Ben nu op me stage en heb heel wat te doen niet dat ik het leuk vind dat absoluut niet, ik heb het opzij gezet en ben naar maroc..nl gegaan nou hier ben ik dan dit is de tweede keer dat ik reageer de eerste keer was op de eerste helft van je verhaal maar ik heb er nog geen spijt van dat ik er aan begonnen ben en me werk op zij heb gezet voor dit verhaal doe ik alles (een van me stagebegeleiderster die kijkt nu heel streng naar wat ik nu aan het doen ben ). Ik heb namelijk gelogen en dat jou verhaal een deel uitmaakt van me stageopdrachten wajoow ik neem veel risico VOOR jou VERHAAL en ja ik ga nog verder als je wilt maar dat gaat niet als je niet gaat met je verhaal

Meid nog n keer mijn complimenten voor jou en je verhaal en 1 dikke [GLOW=red]BOUSA [/GLOW]  voor jou 

maar ga wel door en niet stoppen 


p.s. trouwens.. w8 ik pm je wel anders wordt veel te veel voor jou_

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder meid

----------


## Dounia Dana

AWIELIE NOG STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG?!

----------


## Kidar

Hey rwina zina

Ik wou alleen even zeggen dat je een hele goede fantasie hebt, en dat je echt iets met je talent moet gaan doen!!!!!!!!  :ole:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina 
ik ben weer aan het schrijven en je heb nog steeds geen vervolg gezet maar ik hoop wel dat het er snel van gaat komen want ik wil dat verhaal zo graag uitlezen.
he maar ik ben echt aan het w8en en hoop dat je snel verder gaat 
veel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx m'tiouia
ciao&peace

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Ga snel verder, ik kan al niet meer wachten................................



Groetjes Ikram XxX  :zwaai:

----------


## ahlamahlam

nog steeeeeeeds geen vervolg, hoe lang gaat dit duren?????

dat zijn we niet gewend van jou h zina!

maar ga verder meid laat ons niet gek worden !!!!!!!

Groetjes 
ahlam

----------


## TunisiaGirl

al dagen geen vervolg eey man wat is dit wil je gauw verder gaan please binnen kort gaat me internet weg dus kan ik je verhaal niet elke dag volgen maar ik blijf je fan hoor en zal proberen om je verhaal te volgen kus van nesrien

----------


## [MaYa]

Heey Zina_Rwina

Sooow k heb me egt letterlijk alleen maar aangemeld vanwege je verhaaal..Ik moet en zal effe kwijt moeten wat ik van je verhaal vind..

Nog nooit heb ik n verhaal op zulke sites gelezen waarbij je je egt inleeft..Damn met deze verhaal werd t ff niet meer normaal..K zag letterlijk allez gewoon gebeuren..

Je bent n gewelduge schrijfster..(( iz hier al 90283297830183 keer vermeld , maar moet t tog ook maar ff zeggen ))En Hebt egt n ongelooflijk schrijftalent..

Ga Zo Door....En plzzzzzzzzz laaat me niet sow lang w8en op n vervolgg..elk stukje iz welkom 

Je ( Zoveelste ) new fann MAYA..

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina 
ik ben nu al voor de zoveelste keer aan het schrijven en je heb nog steeds geen vervolg gezet.
om eerlijk te zeggen stel je me een beetje telleur, maar je kan het goedmaken door zo snel mogelijk een extra lang vervolg te plaatsen.
ik vind je nog steeds top dat je dat even weet.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx m'tiouia
please schrijf verder ik kan niet meer w8en en de rest denk ik ook niet.
ciao&peace

----------


## AraBicGiRl

Haaaaay ..

Sjo dame als eerst wou ik fftjussz zeggen dat je echt SUPERRMEGA TALENT hebt, echt petje af!!!  :petaf:  Zulk soort verhalen kom je echt zelden tegen..Ik heb echt sjoOo verschrikkelijk meegeleeft in het verhaal, alsof ik het zelf allemaal meemaakte!! Mijn complimenten met hoe je je schrijftalent allemaal naar voren brengt  :duim:  ...Ik wacht op je vervolg  :tong uitsteken:  ..dus keep it u the good workkk  :knipoog:  ..


Kisz MoI

----------


## NAOUJA

heeeeeeeeeey meisie


Thabarkhallah ya rabi heeft je talent gegeven en het zou een onteering zijn als je er nix mee zou doen.......
Ik heb tot de laaste uurtjes in de nacht met smacht je verhaal gelezen en meisje alsjeblieft ga doorrr!!!!! :grote grijns: 
 :grote grijns:  

Meisie je hebt echt DE SCHRIJVERSTALENT.. ik hoop wel dat ik ook een jongen net als amin tegenkom inshallah en ik wens hem aan jullie allemaal dames!!! 

Thallah en pas op je zelf koesies moi

----------


## farahhh

Hallooee,

Nog niets??  :brozac:  

Maar ik wacht geduldig af... Meid ga gauw door..
Je maak me gek

----------


## girlie15

Nog steeds niks  :Confused:   :huil:

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:belgie:  Olahhhhh Echt wel mooie verhaal .. wel Zina_Rwina
ik ben ReBeCcaaAaa ik was al eens aangemeld maar ik ben men paswoord kwijt  :tranen:  maar ik heb me nu opnieuw ingelogt .. omdat ik op je verhaal wou reageren .. echt waar toen ik da las van die brief
van amin was ik echt tranen aan het laten
 :wohaa:  Mwah .. xxx

----------


## farahhh

Nog niets???????

----------


## ahlamahlam

zina 

is er iets gebeurd met jou , je laat ons werkelijk wel in de steek hoor!

Ga snel verder en wacht daar niet mee te lang want ik ben verslaafd aan jouw verhaal!

Ahlam

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:boogie:  ga verderrrrrr  :boogie:

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINAAAAAA ZINAAAAAAAAAA  :schok:  
hey ik durf steeds niet te kijken omdat ik bang ben dat je niet verder bent gegaan 
en dan is mijn dag weer voor een deel naar de hel
dus alsjebliefttttttttttttttttttttttttt 
ga verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dikke kus  :kusgrijs:  
ongeduldige Esmaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

HuP HuP HuP Ga EeNs SNeL VeRDeR  :wohaa:

----------


## shema23

ha zin ga door ,ga door ikke echt nieuwsgierig naar vervolg 
 :ole:

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

ik wacht nog  :huil:

----------


## girlie15

still waiting...  :potver:

----------


## marocgirlll

wajoo zina we wachten ik weet niet hoelang ik het vol kan houden plzzz schrijf snel dooorrr

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

ik ben hl ongeduldig  :kwaad:  
ik wil nieuwe stukje tekst  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiiiii zinna
meid je maakt me totaal gek 
je verhaal is gewoon so mooi wollah ik kijk elke dag om te kijken of je al een vervolg hebt getypt maar ik zie telkens maar nix  :traan2:  
ik wacht echt al heel lang op je vervolg misschien heb je het wel druk ofso maar zou je dan heel even tijd voor ons willen maken asjeblieft
moehiem als je maar weet dat ik je verhaal insallah tot het einde ga lezen
-xxx- jes ilhame  :knipoog:

----------


## lieverd

WAAROM..WAAROM...NOG STEEDS NIETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## ahlamahlam

hee zina

HEB JIJ ONS VERLATEN OFZO?? GAAT ER NOG EEN VERVOLG KOMEN OF HEB JE HET OPGEGEVEN? OF IS DAT HET EINDE VAN HET VERHAAL????????????????????

he laat ons niet meer in spanning en schrijf verder of laat tenminste iets weten van jou

Groetjes 
ahlam 
 :verdriet:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej meid ..
Ho0p dat alles goed gaat ..  :tik:  
Met mij niet ben ziek  :frons: 
Maja .. je verhaal si echt goed gew0on ..
Ik heb er echt geen wo0rden vo0r ..
Toen ik die brieven las moest ik gewo0n echt huilen ..
Ik vondt die brief van amin zo lief , zo eerlijk en zo zielig .
En ik ho0p echt dat je snel weer verder schrijft ..
Je verhaal is Echt Toppie ..
I"ll Be Waiting ..
Liefs ..

----------


## rwina_zina

hey lieve mensen!!!!!!!!
hoe is het met jullie!!
ik hoop dat he goed gaat!
ja ik weet het ik heb lang niet meer geschreven/getypt!!!
sorry daarvoor maar ik had echt geen tijd  :student:  ..MAAAAAAAR ik zal het goed maken..ik zit nu op school, maar als ik vanavond thuis kom (ik ga ff naar de koopavond) dan zal ik een lekker stuk typen BELOOFT!!
bedankt voor jullie begip!
kusies rwinaatje..  :jeweetog:   :duim:

----------


## [MaYa]

Heeeeey rwinaa..sooow eindelijk horen we weer ietzz :D 
Ik d8 die komt ff niet meer terugg.. :tranen: 
Ik kan niet w8en om vanavond verder te lezehh..

Maak er n mooi LAAAANG :D :D :D stuk van he ;) 

xXx MaYa..

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

hup snel verderrrr  :knipoog:

----------


## *magrib_girl*

haaaiii meid
yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sssss
eindelijk ze zegt iets en ook nog eens goed nieuws ook goed so meid en als je wilt ook graag extra stuk
dan kan ik ff genieten van je verhalen en ik vind je verhaal gewoon SUPERRRRRR...!!!!!!!!! 
echt gewoon prachtig je moet gewoon door gaan met verhalen maken maar eerst deze afmaken 
-xxx- ilhame je fan voor eeuwig insallah  :knipoog:

----------


## girlie15

YES  :melig2:  je gaat verder  :grote grijns: 


Beslamaa  :zwaai:  ,

Najla

----------


## Sweet_Naoual

ga snel verder meid!!!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

yesssssssssss en vervolg ik kan niet meer wachtten

----------


## rwina_zina

ik was blij voor samier, mischien zou het wel wat worden tussen die twee! you never know!
ik was zo moe en ik verlangde naar mijn huis.....samer bracht me naar huis.
thuis aangekomen zag ik dat mina lekker op de bank zat met haar benen op de tafel....
ik plofte op de bank naast heer neer en nam een diepe zucht..
drukke dag gehad schat?zei mina.....ik piepte...dat zou eigenlijk 'ja' moeten betekenen maar ach mina 
begrijpt me wel! mina had een videoband te bekijken van een of ander geboortefeest ofzo
ik lag inmiddels met me hoofd op de knieeen van mina en alhoewel ik wel naar de beelden keek van de tv was ik met me gedachten heel ergens anders, ik dacht na over alles...
mina stoorde me tijdens mij 'denken'....esma ik weet dat je heel erg moe bent....maar je moet toch even naar dat briefje lopen boven de kast die amin je net stuurde...ik stond met een schrik op en liep naar de kast..
ik hoorde mina nog vaag op de achtergrond zeggen ' jullie lijken net twee beste penvrienden ofzo!'
maar ik trok me er niets van aan...de kast waar de brief op zat stond gewoon in de kamer waar mina en ik waren, maar toen ik naar de kast liep leken het net kilometers!!!!
ik zag een klein briefje liggen, ik wist dat er niet veel op stond, dat kon je in een oogopslag zien!
maar toch hoopte ik dat er wat leuks in zou staan......of iets wat me zou opvrolijke
ik deed het briefje open en me ogen vlogen over die ene regel die er stond:

_esma, mag ik je vanavond ophalen om 8 uur om me je te praten? als je niet wilt dan zeg je het tegen mina en die zal het mij dan wel vertellen........liefs amin_ 


o my godddd!!!!! en nu wat moet ik doen??? moet ik gaan? moet ik niet gaan?
wat moet ik doen???? ik zit in een situatie waar ik niet onderuit kan komen!
ik liep naar mina toe en gaf haar dat briefje, ze las het en begon te gillen!
je moet gaan! je moet gaan! bleef ze herhalen!
even dacht ik na en besloot om er niet over te piekeren maar om gewoon te gaan!
het was iets voor half 8 dus opschieten moest ik wel!
ik rende de douche in en mina meskiena zocht wat kleding voor me uit
ik kwam de douche snel uit en deed me haren in een staart
ik maakte me wat op maar niet al te veel, lipgloss en wat witte ogenschaduw is genoeg!
mina was iets aan het strijken....ik had alles al gedaan behalve me kleding aan, mina was klaar en ze schoof me voor wat ze voor me had om aan te doen
het was een jurk, een witte linnen jurk, hij was mouwloos maar ze had daar een zalm roze vestje daarboven 
diezelfde schoenen had ik aan die van mina waren. mina vond dat ik er mooi uitzag....
ik bedankte haar en keek uit me raam, het was al donker, maar ik zag geen amin
wel zag ik tarik en yassin bij het winkeltje zitten maar amin...nope niet gezien terwijl het al 5 voor 8 was.
zou hij niet komen opdagen? zal hij er spijt van hebben dat hij me heeft mee gevraagt?
wat zullen we eigenlijk bespreken straks? stel we krijgen weer ruzie?
miljoenen vragen die in me hoofd spookte werden onderbroken door geklop op de deur
me hart bonste en sloeg een paar slagen over, me knieen beefte, ik leek net een 16 jarig meisje die met haar grote liefde van haar leven voor het eerst af ging spreken.
ik hoorde mina en amin praten en lachen...ik kwam de trap af en zag amin daar staan...
het was gewoon net of ik geen lucht meer kreeg!
ik zag dat hij me met grote ogen aankeek, hij bestuurde me en liet toen een lieve glimlach zien..
ik glimlachte terug..en gaf hem een hand...mina maakte grapjes en vertelde amin: 'jongelui wel vroeg thuiskomen he!' amin moest daarom lachen....waar is tarik vroeg mina aan amin
hij wilde de vraag net beantwoorde maar al snel hoorde we de stem van tarik boven alles komen
"HIER BEN IK MINA, MAG IK NAAR JE TOE KOMEN?' mina lachte en schreeuwde toen terug:
"TARIK KOM ONMIDDELIJK HIER HEEN IK BEN ZO ALLEEN THUIS EN IK BEN BANG" zei ze sarcastisch.......amin's auto stond voor me deur geparkeert en hij deed de deur voor me open, en stapte vervolgens zelf in, ik was stil omdat ik gewoon niet wist wat ik moest zeggen.
we hadden het over koetjes en kalfjes....maar gelukkig zette amin wat lekkere muziek op, dat maakte een einde aan de af en toe'e stiltes waar ik zo een hekel aan had!
we kwamen aan bij een boulevard en gingen een stukje lopen....
we haalde wat oude koeien uit de sloot.....het viel weer een beetje stil en toen begon ik met praten
amin het spijt me voor alles wat ik je heb aangedaan, het was niet mijn bedoeling eccht niet! ik...
amin hield zijn hand voor me mond en glimlachte.....je hoeft me niks te vertellen, ik snap het
hij keek me diep in mijn ogen aan................ik keek goed en herkende mijn amin weer...............


sorry mensen dit was een klein stukie gewoon zodat jullie weten waar ik gebleven ben!
grotere stuk gaat er aan komen hoor!!!! :knipoog: 
liefs RwInA zInA!!!!!!

----------


## MissCousCous

hey meid gelukkig heb je een stukje geschreven anders leefde ik volgens mij niet meer
ik ben nu op school bij een vriendin dus eigenlijk mocht ik hier niet eens achter de pc
maar ja schijt
ik moest en zal kijken of je een stukje hebt geschreven en dat heb je gedaaaaaaaaaaaan
nou ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat (als je kan teminste)
nou dikke zoen 
van je trouwe fan
ESMAAAAAAAA

----------


## AraBicGiRl

Eyzz Schatje..
ThanxX voor je vervolg  :blauwe kus:  
But I want More  :plet:   :plet:  ..
Verwen ons met een mega super XxXxxxxl vervolg ..

XxXjesZz  :tunis:  Tha ToensiaLady

----------


## Sweet_Naoual

:duim:

----------


## girlie15

Leuk vervolgJEEEE  :haha:  Kan het wat langer  :giechel:  

Beslama  :ole:  

Najla

----------


## [MaYa]

Waz Weer Geweldug !!.. Je Ken Onz Weer Goed In SPANNING houden Hoor.. Ik Kan niej w8en tot je nxt Vervolgie...BEETJE TEMPO MAKEN HEH  :stout:  .. 

xXx MaYa

----------


## Ala0uia

More !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Yes en vervolg heeeeeeeeeeeeel erg bedankt meid!!!!!! nu moet je vlug verder gaan ik smeek je en laat ons niet lang w8tten en volgens komt er binnen kort en einde aab dit verhaal bijna alles is goed fgelopen maar we zien wel kus van mij

----------


## Bitch

Waarom waarom alleen zo'n klein stukje 
Ik wil een vervolg en een lange!!!!!
schrijf aub snel verder

----------


## miss22

vind het een erg mooi verhaal ga maar gauw verder ok

----------


## Zitouna1611

wasalaam rwina
TBARKALLAH
ik heb mij speciaal lid gemaakt omdat ik normaal alleen maar lees
maar jij echt wayaaaaaaaaaw jij bent ghataaaaaaar
geloof mij meisje als je moeite doet hier hangt nog iets moois in de lucht voor de toekomst
dit verhaal ik ga met je eerlijk zijn, ik ben stikkkkkk jaloers op de personages :s was ik maar esma, veel ups and downs maar toch i love it  :Iluvu:  echt meid je bent mega goed geloof mij, en ik lees veel verhalen maar dit heeft men hart gestolen BESAHA met deze schrijfkunst en ga aub snelllllll weer verder ik kan niet wachten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

lmoehim zinaaaaaaaaaa
keep on going
xxxxxx Zitounaaaaaa :belgie:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

weer geen vervolg  :slik!:

----------


## dutchyman

please schiet op meid
your simply the best

----------


## Mouzie

Flesherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ga ff gauw verder joh  :Smilie:

----------


## chocolatgirl

TOP VERHAAL

----------


## lieverd

WAT IS DIT MAN...NIEMAND SCHRIJFT HIER WAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....VIND IK HELEMAAL NIET LEUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ja he en het duurt echt langggggggggggggggggg

----------


## rwina_zina

WAAR WAS IK....





BEN BEZIG MENSEN.........IK HEB HELAAS NIET ALLE TIJD VAN DE WERELD WAS DAT MAAR ZO...  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## MissCousCous

Ja ik begrijp ook wel dat je niet alle tijd van de wereld heb
maar ALS je tijd hebt Wil je dan Aub doorgaan met je verhaal
ook al weet ik haast dat je dat wel wilt doen
nou ik hoor het wel van je meid
dikke kus Esma mwah mwah mwah mwah(ze3ma marokkaans  :knipoog:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

[GLOW=purple]Ga verder[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=coral]Groetjes Ikram XxX[/GLOW]

----------


## MzOuJDiA

KheB uT HeLemAaL VaNaF uT BeGin geLeZe (vAnAf 6 uUr) eN kOn MaAr NiE StoPpE EgT EeN ToPpErtJe
ScHrIjf Ze
BeN BeNiEuWd NaAr jE GeVoLg  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
KuSz ImEn

----------


## AraBicGiRl

WejooOooOw..  :slik!:  
NoG SteedZz NiXxX???
A ZinA Ik W8 Al sOo Lang.. 
Dus GaAaA VerdeR ZodRa Je Tijd HeBt..
PleaSe??  


 BuByee MoI

----------


## rwina_zina

ik herkende mijn amin, nu weet ik weer hoeveel ik van hem hou en wat ik allemaal voor hem voel
hij bleef me strak aankijken en kwam langzaam naar voren ik voelde gewoon dat ik trilde..maar dat was normaal bedacht ik me, ik voelde een langdurige kus op mijn lippen.....ik wilde schreeuwen van geluk maar als ik dat deed dan zou amin wegrennen van de schrik denk ik!
na de kus ging alles weer plots vanzelf, alles ging vloeiend, we spraken met elkaar en de gesprekken verliepen lekker, en het kon niet beter gaan, die dag was gezellig....tijdens de rit naar huis begon hij serieus te spreken, lieve esma, ik wil dat je gaat nadenken over alles, neem de tijd, ik keek hem vragend aan en vroeg hem dan ook wat hij precies bedoelde..
esma.....het liefs wil ik dat we alles gewoon weer oppakken en doen alsof dit allemaal niet is gebeurd
maar ik weet dat het moeilijk is, esma, denk na over het trouwen wil je dat nog? of wil je liever alles opnieuw beginnen, of mischien wil je wel helemaal niet begon hij met een beetje trillende handen.
ik glimlachte..amin keek me aan met een blik die hij naar me wierp de eerste keer dat ik hem zag in het cafeetje in amsterdam. ik begon aan alles te denken, gewoon aan al die toeval die we hebben meegemaakt samen
het kan niet anders we zijn voor elkaar gemaakt dat weet ik cker...
die keer dat we elkaar voor het eerst zagen
die keer dat we elkaar voor het eerst spraken
die keer dat we elkaar voor het eerst aanraakten
zo was ik diep in mijn gedachten gezonken tot dat amin ze hand voor me ogen zwaaide..ik knipperde een paar keer met me ogen en lachte toen naar amin, sorry is was eventjes van de wereld..
ik kwam thuis aan en voordat ik uit stapte vertelde ik amin dat ik er over na zou denken, over alles, ik wist het antwoord wel, maar wilde er toch nog goed over nadenken voor het geval dat...
amin gaf me verlegen een kus en ik stapte uit de auto.....


het is nu een paar dagen geleden dat amin en ik hadden afgesproken, hij belt me elke dag en ook bellen we elkaar als we naar het winkeltje in de straat gaan, dat doen we zodat we elkaar dan "toevallig" tegen komen en even een babbeltje kunnen maken, we hebben nog geen tijd gehad om af te spreken met elkaar omdat mijn ouders terug zijn van weggeweest......ik heb ze lang niet meer echt gezien dus vandaar dat ik nu thuis blijf..
het is nu negen uur s avonds en ik lig lekker op bed...ik heb een lekker rustig nummer op, ik heb me raam open staan en hood de jongens lol maken, ik hoor telkens DIE ZAT DIE ZAT dus ik denk wel dat ze aan het voetballen zijn, ik luister naar me muziek, maar lach ook een dubbel om de jongens, ik hoor yassin gewoon grappen maken en ik moet zo lachen altijd daarom!
ik heb wat tijdschriften gepakt die ik in nederland had gekocht maar nooit heb opengeslagen dat ga ik nu maar doen. naast me heb ik een lekkere kop thee framboze smaak die me moeder uit nederland mee heb genomen, dit is vakantie denk ik bij mezelf.....ik hoor me ouders kletsen in de woonkamer en ik hoor me zusjes lachen......... ik word voor de zoveelste keer afgeleid door de lol die er buiten is, ik sta op en kijk uit me raam, ik zie nu dat amin er ook bij is en zelfs arif.....
terwijl ik naar de voetballende jongens keek, zag ik uit me ooghoek dat amin naar me zat te kijken, ik kon het niet helpen maar per ongeluk draaide me hoofd zich vanzelf naar amin toe en het was net of me ogen werden gestuurd door iemand....ik kon me ogen niet afhouden van de zijne..ik verdronk in zijn ogen, hij kreeg zijn lieve glimlach op zijn gezicht...en ik trok me hoofd weg uit het raam zodra ik de kans kreeg ik stond met me rug tegen de muur en me hand op me hart die ik hard voelde bonsen.
ik ben nog steeds zo verliefd als in het begin...

ik liep naar de woonkamer en zag me ouders thee drinken, en wat praten. ik ging erbij zitten, en bekeek ze...
ze waren gister terug gekomen en ik zag dat ze me hadden gemist vooral me moeder, 
ik bemoeide me wat met het gesprek dat ze hadden en op een of andere manier belandde we bij dat uithuwlijke proces, ik keek ze raar en en zij hoe dan ook NEE ik wil niet met hem trouwen mam en pap
ze keken elkaar aan en zeiden..'we hebben gelogen, hij komt niet uit marokko, de jongen komt uit nederland en is een hele goeie jongen, ik keek me ouders met een gemene blik aan en zij....dat jullie er al over beginnen maakt me misselijk!!!!!! ik liep weg...en deed de deur van me kamer achter me dicht..en ging op bed liggen
nog steeds hoorde ik de jongens, maar ik dacht na, beginnen de problemen van voor af aan dan?
dat moet ik niet hebben hoor! amsterdam , amsterdam ik hou zoveel van je!! en ik mis je!
ik bedacht me de regen in nederland, ookal haatte ik die, toch miste ik dat heel erg...ik miste nog meer....dondedag avond lekker naar de koopavond in de regen met de paraplus....ik miste het...
ik wil zo graag terug naar nederland.........dat is mijn diepste wens

ik heb inmiddels al me tanden gepoetst me pyjama aangedaan en lig in bed
ik hoor ikram (me zusje) oppeens praten, zo maar....me andere zusje is niet bij haar dat weet ik cker...
ik loop langzaam naar haar kamer en ik zie dat ze aan het bellen is....

"nee maar ik zou wel willen weten wie het is
..ik maak me zorgen...
ja ik weet dat dat niet hoeft maar toch
nee nee oke dat doe ik wel.....ik mis je......
doei" 

dat was het gesprek..ik voelde me raar, was ikram emt een jongen aan het praten, wat moet ie van haar!
maak eje niet zorgen esma zij ik tegen mezelf.........ze is oud genoeg om te beseffen dat ze niet met de verkeerde om moet gaan...ik ging terug naar me bed..
hij komt uit nederland dacht ik...de jongen die met mij wil trouwen komt uit nederland?
wie zal het zijn??????????
waarom waarom...hoe zal hij eruit zien? wat zal hij voor opleiding hebben gedaan.......

ik val lekker in slaap....

liefs riwna (ja ik zal dit keer SNELLER verder gaan  :blij:  en wat langer doorgaan)

----------


## [MaYa]

Gaa sooo snell mogelijk verderrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!!!......  :gek:  


PLEASE????????????  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## Bitch

hl erg bedankt

maar waarom weer zo kort de vorige keer beloofde je ook al een langer stuk!!!!!

Ga PLEASE zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## rwina_zina

het is zo snel ochtend geworden, ik had me raam open laten staan vanacht en dus schijnt de zon lekker in mijn gezicht...heerlijk! ik blijf nog lekker in bed liggen totdat ik me telefoon hoorde overgaan....
ik wilde echt nie topstaan maar ik moest wel, je weet maar nooit stel het was een belangrijk telefoontje!
ik sotnd met moeite op, pakte me telefoon, en ging vervolgens weer ik bed liggen.....
ik keek naar het nummer en het kwam me totaal niet bekend voor, ik nam op, 
*ja met esma.....
-esma het spijt me echt gewoon zo erg! ik kan er niks aan doen ik heb het nooit gewild op deze manier echt niet! je moet me geloven dat ik het niet wist al die tijd, echt niet..ik ben zo bang dat je boos op me bent maar nogmaals het is niet me fout!!!!!
*ook hallo...met wie spreek ik eigenlijk????????? en wt is er gebeurd dan?? zei ik schokkend
-esma met je neef, mohamed.....weet je het dan niet
*hey mohamed!! wat moet ik dan weten...
-o god..dat meen je niet (hoorde ik mohamed aan de andere kant van de lijn zacht zeggen)
*ik werd nu een beetje nerveus en ongerust en vroeg hem onmiddelijk mij te vertellen wat er aan de hand was
-esma, je bent een shcta van een meid, en ik heb ook bepaalde gevoelens voor je, dat zij niet liefdes gevoelens, maar gewoon als familie en vrienden.....
mijn ouders zeuren al een tijdje aan me kop dat ze een meisje voor me hebben gevonden, ik wist niet wie dat was tot aan een half uur geleden...me ouders die willen vanavond dus naar dat meisje toe gaan om haar hand te gaan vragen alhoewel ik dat natuurlijk niet wil gaan me ouders toch...
ik kan me ouders niet teleurstellen dus ik heb uiteindelijk hun zin gegeven, maar ik wilde wel wat weten over dat meisje, na een paar vragen wist ik genoeg, jij bent dat meisje esma....me ouders komen straks naar jullie toe en ze komen om je hand vragen, je ouders weten er wel alles van, die hebben mijn ouders zelfs uitgenodigd.....
*neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shcreeuwde ik...neeeeeeeeeeeeee ik begon hard te huilen en ik hoorde mohamed aan de andere kant van de lijn mij troosten en zeggen dat alles goed komt ik kon gewoon niet oo houden met huilen...ik gooide me telefoon op de grond en rende naar me bed waar ik vervolgens op plofde

na een tijdje was ik een beetje gekalmeerd en wierp een blik op me telefoon die ik de hele tijd over hoorde gaan.ik dacht na..ik dacht aan mohamed hoe verschrikkelijk zal hij zich wel niet voelen!!!!
ben ik boos op hem? nee natuurlijk niet...hoe kan ik boos op hem zijn als hij er niks aan kan doen?
ik pakte me telefoon van de grond en nam op...........
*sorry mohamed dat ik ophing..maar ik was gewoon overstuur snikte ik..
-ik snap het esma, ik snap je helemaal, maar wat moeten we doen? wat kunnen we doen?
esma...als je wilt dan kan ik weg gaan van huis, dan kunnen zoiezo niet komen me ouders..
*nee mohamed nee, dat wil ik niet , ik wil dat je ouders niet aandoen...
kom maar gewoon en het enige wat we kunnen doen is mijn ouders en de joune laten zien dat het niet kan
dat we niet bij elkaar kunnen zijn omdat we elkaar als broer en zus zien, als ze dan niet luisteren dan weet ik het ook niet meer.dan ben ik denk ik degene die van huis weg moet gaan...
-nee esma. dat doe ik je niet aan, moehim bedenk alvast hoe we ze kunnen vertellen dat het niet kan dan bel ik je straks weer op oke?
*oke mohamed let goed op jezelf............

de verbinding werd verbroken maar ik blijf naar het gepiep luisteren...wat moet ik doen????????
ik heb diep in de shit gezeten in mijn leven, maar op deze manier nog nooit!!
ik durf me kamer niet uit........maar toch doe ik het....................ik loop naar de douche en ik zie dat alles brand schoon is...ja dat kan niet anders denk ik, ze komen cker vandaag...
ik poets me tanden en net dat ik de douche uit wil lopen kom ik me vader tegen op de gang...ik keek hem aan 
en me ogen branden , ik kreeg tranen, en ik zij hem.....BEBE woelah dit zal ik jullie nooit vergeven NOOIT
en loop weer naar me kamer.......ik zie een oproep gemist en net dat ik wilde bellen werd ik zelf gebeld
mohamed vertelde me dat ze rond de klok van 4 uur komen, hij verontschuldigde zich nog duizend maal voordat hij ophing, weer dacht ik na en ik wist dat me ouders van me hielden ondanks dit incident..
ik ben boos op ze, maar eigenlijk, als ik goed nadenk willen ze het beste voor me aangezien mohamed een geweldige jongen is.....hij is super!!! maar betekent dat ook gelijk dat ik met hem moet trouwen?
dat ik van hem moet houden op een manier waarvan ik helemaal niet kan houden van hem?
waarom doen mijn ouders zo? ik heb altijd al gedacht dat ze me nooit zouden uithuwelijke......
dat zouden ze ook nooit doen, dat is niks voor hen, mijn ouders hebben altijd al gevonden dat ik zelf iemand uit moest kiezen, als dat zo is, waarom doen ze dan zo? dat snap ik niet !

het is nog maar 1 uur en ik zit hier in me kamer te niksen....ik heb me wel al aangekleed in een drie kwart spijkerrok met daarboven een wit blousje op......me haar heb ik lekker los gedaan....
moet ik me anders voor doen als hoe ik ben? dacht het niet he....ze accepteren me maar hoe ik ben
zal ik een doorschijnende rok aan doen met daarboven een achtelijk truitje erop en me dik opmaken?
da komen die mensen cker niet meer terug..nee dat doe ik me ouders niet aan..die zullen daar echt een trauma aan over laten, kijk als ik niks met amin had, dan was het anders geweest........dan waren die mensen geweest en dan had ik mohamed leren kennen en ik weet cker dat ik dan ja zou zeggen........dat is denk ik ook hoe me ouders er over denken, ze weten niks van amin af, vandaar!!
moet ik het ze vertellen? nee dat doe ik niet..dat kan ik niet!!
ik wacht gewoon maar af...ik zie wel hoe alles loopt...
net dat ik me kamer uit wil lopen zie ik me zusjes huilend haar kamer binnen lopen.........
ik loop haar achterna en vraag haar wat er met haar aan de hand is......
ikram begint te praten, emsa de jongen waarmee jij gaat trouwen, mohamed, dat is mijn vriendje en ik hou van hem............................................... .................................................. ........
oeps.....

----------


## ahlamahlam

weer een mooooooi vervolg zina rwina

Ga maar gauw verder als jij kan, en hou ons niet langer in spanning hoe jij daarvoor deed...

Tenhalla frask meid!

Ahlam
Groetjes

----------


## Bitch

hl erg bedankt meid echt een super verhaal!!!!
ga snel verder AUB

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Echt een goed vervolg!  :ole:  Ga je weer snel verder?  :grote grijns: 

Beslama

----------


## magrebiaa

:duim:  Echt weer een geweldig stuk!!!!
wacht aub niet te lang met het vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kzzzzz en beslamaaaaaa  :zwaai:

----------


## AraBicGiRl

MigaDooooooooooOOoOO  :slik!:  
WejOOOOo sjo ErruG  :frons: 
Ga snel verder pleasSsSSSEeEEeeE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heey heey
meid eindelijk heb je were een stukje geschreven echt prachtig weer ik w8 were snel op je vervolg 
-XxXXxXxx-

----------


## MissCousCous

:wohaa:  GOOOOO!!!!!!! RWINAAAAAA  :wohaa:  




sjo wellah tbarkelah je kan echt mooi schrijven
wellah ga gauw verder meid
want 1 ding kan je ook heel goed
de SPANNING opbouwen!

ga gauw verder als je kan
thallai
dikke kus 
esma

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog steeds geen vervolg!!!!!

----------


## arhaz

echt super!!!

maar nu graag verder!!!

i want more!!!!!!!!!

of nie bitch, we want more!!!HAHAHA

----------


## farahhh

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH MEID GA GAUW DOOR!!!!!!!!!!

Is zo spannend en hou het niet meer vol. Je bent fantastusch!! Ik zou het echt niet kunnen! ga snel door, want kan niet meer wachten op volgende stuk!

liefs..........

----------


## lieverd

BEDANKT VOOR JOUW MOOIE VEROLG!!! HEHEDAT WERD TIJD!!!  :tong uitsteken:  ......MAAR WIL JE NU WEER GAUW VERDER GAAN  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken: !!!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

echt een mooi verhaal.
schrijf snel weer verder.

----------


## *magrib_girl*

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy meid
wanneer ga je nou vedre .....???? 
ik word echt gek als je niet snel verdre gaat schreef ze 
-XxXXxXxx-

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog steeds geen vervolg kan ik weer niet slapen

----------


## Mouzie

Wow, de relaties vliegen om je oren die gaat met die of gaat die toch met die andere en hoe zit het die andere? Gaat die nog met die ene? hahahah je wordt gewoon duizelig!! Conclusie: ghatar fel matarrrrrr!!!

----------


## farahhh

nog niets??? Ik ben nieuwsgierig, heel nieuwsgierig.. kan niet meer wachten. hoop dat je gauw door gaat hoor......
ik wacht netjes af 

 :wohaa:

----------


## girlie15

STill waiting....  :potver:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

MieJ W8 Ook NoG SteeDs MaAruHh..Als ut DruK HeBt MeT sGoOl JaAh DaNnuH KaNje je BeTer dAaR Op COnCenTrEreN  :knipoog:

----------


## Bitch

ik wordt gek als er niet snel een vervolg komt  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:  


ga AUB zo SNEL mogelijk verder!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ala0uia

Top Verhaal .. Snel verder chrijven ... 
Boessa Alaouia

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej Meid .. 
Ho0p dat alles goed gaat ..
Met mij wel .. 
Hihi , je hebt echt weer een mo0i stuk erbij gschreven ..
Echt Prachtig gewo0n ..
Ik ho0p dat je snel verder schrijft .. 
hihi .. want ben echt nieuwsgierig naar het vervolg ..
Liefs En Kusjes ..

----------


## ToEnSiA

Hoi.......(ja weet je naam niet)
Gister was ik begonnen met dit verhaal een heb hem vandaag afgelezen.
Ik vindt het echt en mooi verhaal een leuk om te horen hoe ze daar in marokko leven.Je hebt echt schrijf talent een je krijgt alleen maar van die postieve recatie opzicht wel leuk toch.Ik lees ook van dat het heel lang duurt voor en vervolg maar ik hoop dat het dit keer niet gebeurd want bij mij bestaat er geen geduld ga zo door kanjer xxxjes van rafika

----------


## TunisiaGirl

thnx  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rwina_zina

oke, ik hoorde dat het leven soms erg tegen kan vallen MAAR ZO ERG!
wat moet ik doen? vertel me wat ik moet doen?!
hey wacht eens even.....vriendje??? maar...hoe....
ikram loopt huilend naar haar kamer en gooit haar kamerdeur keihard dicht....ik sta gewoon stomverbaast te kijken, ik kan me oren niet geloven, maar waarom heeft mohamed me dat niet verteld dan?
hij heeft me er helemaal niets over gezegt! helemaal niets....
maar ik ben blij, ik ben blij omdat ik een idee heb..............

ik loop naar de keuken en zie dat me moeder druk bezig is met koken en dergelijke...
ik loop naar haar toe en geef haar een kus op haar wang, ze draait zich om en is verbaast..
ze weet niet wat er overkomt, ik pak een wortel en loop de keuken uit, me moeder zegt niets ze is nog stom verbaast, ik loop naar de woonkamer en zie dat alles netjes is gemaakt, ik zit en kijk tv..
ik pak me telefoon en bel amin op, ik vertel hem dat ik van hem hou, ook hij weet niet wat hij moet zeggen
ik hang op......net dat ik ophang word ik gebeld, het is samier, die heb ik al op de hoogte gebracht over wat er gaat gebeuren, hij helpt me en geeft me goede adviesen, hij zegt nog dat ie van me houd en wenst me heel veel succes, ik bedank hem en hang op..
de tijd vliegt voorbij, juist als je wilt dat de tijd langzaa, gaat gaat ie juist snel, en als je wilt dat ie snel gaat dan lijkt een minuut een eewigheid! over tijd gesproken, iedereen bedenkt zich welleens "stel de tijd zo stil staan en niemand beweegt alleen jij....wat zou je doen" ik zij altijd dat ik zou gaan rennen in elke winkel en alles pakken wat er is! maar ik denk er nu anders over, als ik de tijd stil kon zetten en ook de mensen..
dan zou ik me auto pakken en terug naar nederland gaan, naar heerlijke hartje amsterdam..
en als ik toch lekker bezig ben...dan hersenspoel ik elke hersen waarmee ik mee te maken heb gehad deze vakantie, behalve amin natuurlijk...ik hou zoveel van hem!
allah, als dit voorbij is wil ik met amin trouwen, ik wil dat echt....
ik hoor oppeens veel stemmen bij de deur, shit denk ik dan....IT'S SHOW TIME!!!!!!!
ik loop naar de deur waar ik iedereen elkaar zie groeten.....ikram is er niet bij, mohamed zie ik bij de ingang van de deur naar me kijken met een kop die zegt ...sorry.....
ik glimlach naar hem en maak gebaren, "het komt goed" en ik geef hem een knipoog
mohamed is de beste neef die je je maar kan voorstellen!
de moeder van mohamed is nog jong en ze loopt op me af om me te groeten, het is een lieve vrouw kan ik gelijk zien, ze omhelst me, en ik weet dat ik haar ooit in mijn jeugd eerder heb gezien...ook de zussen van mohamed zijn er die geef ik 4 zoenen en ze zien er lief uit...
de vader van mohamed geeft me een hand en me moeder begeleid ze naar de woonkamer, 
ik blijf in de keuken, ik bijt in me lip, dat doe ik meestal als ik zenuwachtig ben...
vandaag zal de beslissing vallen over me leven, vandaag zal ALLAH bepalen of me leven blijft zoals het is of dat ik me leven moet delen met iemand die ik als me broer zie...en die wat heeft met me eigen zusje...
me moeder komt de keuken binnen, ga naar de woonkamer esma, zegt ze zacht..
ik loop achter me moeder aan zodat het niet opvalt, ik weet hoe marokkanen zijn....ze bekijken je van top tot teen en ik kan daar niet zo goed tegen......
ik ga naast me moeder zitten en drink een glas thee, ik praat wat me de zussen van mohamed, ze zijn alle drie slimme meiden, ze hebben allemaal een goeie baan, en ze zijn super gezellig...
ze vertelde me dat ze nog meer broers en zussen hebben maar helaas konden die niet mee komen..
fatiha (de zus van mohamed) maakte nog een grap, ze grapte dat als de hele familie zou komen dat we dan aan de buurman moesten vragen of we zijn huis mogen lenen!
ik was nu al weer wat relaxter, ik voelde me wat onspanner, ik stond op en liep naar de kamer van ikram, 
ik maakte me nogal zorgen om haar, ik klopte op de deur maar geen gehoor...
ik klopte wat harder dit keer, en riep haar naam..ze deed haar deur open en ik zag dat ze helemaal rode ogen kreeg van het huilen, ik liep naar binnen en omhelste haar, het is tenslotte me zusje....
we zaten op bed en ik keek haar lachend aan, jij bent zo gek ikram weet je dat?
ze keek me vragend aan.....luister schatje van mij....ikram...ik zal NOOIT met mohamed trouwen!! nooit!
mijn hart ligt bij amin, en die zal daar nooit verplaatsen nooit!
straks zullen ze me vragen of ik wel wil en ik zal nee antwoorden, ikram ik ga weg van huis als ze me dwingen
ik zal nooit met hem trouwen nooit vertrouw me! ik ben je big sister! ik zal je dat nooit aandoen..
ikram lachte nu een beetje en begon snikkend te praten, esma, ze vertelde me dat je zelf wou, ik dacht dat je echt met hem wilde trouwen esma.....maar ik ben zo blij dat je dit zegt!!
ik voelde een brok in me keel maar ik hield me sterk, ik ga niet huilen dacht ik bij mezelf, ik moet sterk zijn voor ikram..ik wil niet dat ze ziet dat ik huil.....ik stond op en liep naar de kast van ikram ik pakte daar haar witrte kandoura uit trek deze aan.....ikram begreep er niets van...maar ze deed wat ik haar vertelde...
ik deed haar haar in een mooi modelletje, ik maakte haar lichtjes op...en ik nam haar mee naar de woonkamer
me moeder schrok van wat ze zag, maar ze was blij en trots op ikram kon ik zien...dat is mijn andere dochter zoals jullie al weten vertelde me moeder vol trots.....ik zag dat mohamed naar haar keek, ik zag de pijn in zijn ogen...
ze keek hem aan en hij haar, ik moest bijna huilen, dit kwam me zo bekend voor allemaal!
dat had ik ook bij amin....dat ik pijn heb maakt niet uit.....maar mijn zusje? NO WAY!!!!
ik zat snel naast me moeder zodat ikram wel naast mohamed moest zitten....
ikram begroete iedereen en iedereen keek haar stralend aan.....ze zag er zo mooit uit..echt een vrouw, en dat terwijl ze 18 is! de moeder van mohamed zat te kletsen met ikram, ze kenden elkaar al, toen ze bij hun waren denk ik...de vader van mohamed begon te praten....ik wist dat het nu zou komen......

hij praatte met me ouders...zoals jullie weten begon hij....is het haram om je dochter/zoon uit te huwelijke..
ze moeten zelf ook willen....we hebben de eertse stap gezet, ze hebben elkaar gezien nou is het aan hun om te zeggen of ze willen of niet..de moeder van mohamed knikte......
ze keken mij en mo aan en ze wilde dus een antwoord, ik zag dat mo niks zou zeggen dus ik moest het maar doen....ik stond op en begon te praten, lieve mamma en pappa.......willen jullie het antwoord?
me ouders werden rood en knikte.....ik maakte me sterk en ik begon te praten, ik liet me hart spreken
"mohamed is een geweldige jongen dat is al bekend.....er zijn er maar weinig zoals hem...
maar het antwoord is nee....ik wil niet trouwen met hem....ik zie hem als me broer en als goede vriend
maar er is nog een reden, mijn lieve zusje ikram, en mohamed zijn voor elkaar bestemd mamma
ze horen bij elkaar, niet mohamed en ik willen trouwen, nee, mohamed en ikram!!!!!!"
iedereen keek me aan....ik wist niets meer te zeggen en ik liep weg....
ik rende naar me kamer zodra ik de woonkamer uit was......ik sloot me op en ik legde me hand op me hart want volgens mij kan die er elk moment uit vallen, ik was bang maar ook blij, ik heb ze gezegt wat ik vind....wat zal er nu gaande zijn.....daar in die woonkamer....is het goed wat ik heb gedaan?of juist niet..



ik ga straks verder, de spanning moet er wel in blijven he!
rwina  :zwaai:   :handbang:   :boogie:   :party:   :wohaa:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## MzOuJDiA

GeMeEn HuRr DaT Je OnS In SpaNninG wIlT HoUDe  :knipoog: ;P
SchrIjf Ze 
ThAlLa ImEn

----------


## Bitch

Yes Yes Yes een vervolg
thanks 

ooooohhh wat spannend ga snel verder ik kan niet wachten 

snel snel please ga zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=blue]hey meid!!mooi verhaal ga snel veder kan niet meer wachten xiez yasmin[/GLOW]  :rambo:   :laser:

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog geen vervolg 

ga snel verder echt een top verhaal

----------


## [MaYa]

SPANNENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD......  :grote grijns:  
Ga SNEL SNEL SNEL VERDER AUB..  :jumping:  
DAMN U GOT TALENT..  :Cool:  

xXx MaYa..

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Mooi vervolg  :hihi:  ga je snel verder?? :grote grijns: 

Beslama,

----------


## Mouzie

Wajjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw deze is echt Ghatar fel Matar.

Rwina,

Je flesht echt  :grote grijns:  eerst zeggen dat je zomteen verder gaat en dan komt er niks meer van, yek?!  :Smilie: 

Keep on going!

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahahahahahahaha ikke? flache????????
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH GHATAR FEL MATAR?! die is leuk!!!!!!

dat zou ik nooit doen!! meid/jongen (ik weet niet wat je bent
)  :strik:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :lol:  

nee hoor......ik schrijf nu verder, ik zag dat gister weinig mensen het hadden gelezen..dus toen dacht ik, als ik nu een vervolg schrijf is het niet meer spannend ... en spannig is een van mijn lievelings specialiteiten!!!!!!

ze3ma......

liefs RWiNa_ZiNa  :Smilie:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rwina_zina

oja.....

PS: GEFELICITEERD SISTER!!!!!
MIJN ZUS IS VANDAAG JARIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ER IS ER EEN JARIG HOERA HOERA DAT KUN JE WEL ZIEN DAT BEN...

O NEE HELAAS KAN IK DAT NIET ZIEN AANGEZIEN ZE NU LEKKER IN MAROKKO ZIT!!!!!  :traan1:  

IK MIS JE!!!!!!!!!
EN IK MIS MAMMA OOK!!!!  :wijs:  

NOU ***** KOM JE GAUW THUIS JE CADEAUTJE WACHT!!!

CIAO LOVE YOU SISSIE!!!
 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  

GROETJES AAN IEDEREEN DAAR! EN KOM JE STRAKS ONLINE!!!
LIEFS ***** AKA RWINA

----------


## miss_remix

:maf2:  HEY MEID!!GA VEDER MET JE VERHAAL IS ECHT EEN TOF VERHAAL  :wohaa:   :wohaa:  xiezzzzz yasmin



 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  


 :wohaa:   :terrorist:   :wohaa:   :terrorist:   :wohaa:   :terrorist:   :wohaa:   :terrorist:  




 :hardlach:   :nerveus:   :hardlach:   :nerveus:   :hardlach:   :nerveus:   :hardlach:   :melk:   :rambo:   :melk:   :rambo:   :rambo:

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=skyblue]oja.....

PS: GEFELICITEERD SISTER!!!!!
MIJN ZUS IS VANDAAG JARIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ER IS ER EEN JARIG HOERA HOERA DAT KUN JE WEL ZIEN DAT BEN...

O NEE HELAAS KAN IK DAT NIET ZIEN AANGEZIEN ZE NU LEKKER IN MAROKKO ZIT!!!!! 

IK MIS JE!!!!!!!!!
EN IK MIS MAMMA OOK!!!! 

NOU ***** KOM JE GAUW THUIS JE CADEAUTJE WACHT!!!

CIAO LOVE YOU SISSIE!!!


GROETJES AAN IEDEREEN DAAR! EN KOM JE STRAKS ONLINE!!!
LIEFS ***** AKA RWINA

[/GLOW] 

 :regie:  gefeliciteerd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :verliefd:

----------


## rwina_zina

thanks meid!!!!


ik ben bezig met het vervolg, het zal er straks op staan  :knipoog: 

liefs ik

----------


## MzOuJDiA

:regie:  GeFeLiCiteErD !!!!

----------


## Liin Sivi

Hey girl!
Supertof verhaal dat je schrijft, joh!
Ik ben vandaag begonnen met lezen en ik kon echt niet meer stoppen.
Ik vond op de site lezen niet zo handg dus heb ik het in
een document gezet en uitgeprint.
100 pagina's!
Ik ben niet Marokkaans ofzo, dus sommige dingen waren wel een beetje vaag.
Je moet dit verhaal naar een uitgever sturen ofzo, want het iss egt supergoed!
Als dit ooit een boek wordt (wat me wel lijkt) zeg ut dan ff, want die ga ik ckers wel kopen!
Nou snel verschrijven! Ik had het geluk dat ik tot nu toe aan een stuk door kon lezen, maar nu moet ik ook wachten  :huil: 
Ik moest echt huilen bij die brief van Amin!!! Zo zielig!
Nou k moe gaan...

xxx Anita

----------


## lieverd

VIND IK NIET LIEF VAN JOUW  :droef:   :droef:  ......JE ZOU EEN VERVOLG PLAATSEN WEET JE NOG!!!!!!!!

----------


## salimagirl

Mooi verhaal!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

ihihihihihihihiihhihihihii ja ik weet.....
ik zat lekker te typen maar we kregen visite  :boer:  , dus ik zette ff thee enzo, en je weet dat het onbeschoft is om weg te lopen als er visite is..
ik kon moeilijk zeggen HEY IK MOET FF BIJ MAROC.NL EEN STUK SCHRIJVEN  :zozo: ...helaas pindakaas...  :hihi:  
maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar ik heb hier wel een stuk (in word net getupt) ik ben er bijna klaar mee en dan zet ik het erop..

lees ze!!!



miss remix en MzOuJDiA,
thanks!!!! kusies rwina


hey Liin Sivi,
hoe is ie!leuk dat je me verhaal leest!
je hoeft geen marokaan te zijn om me verhaal te lezen, maar ik geef je gelijk, er zijn wat dingen die je niet kunt begrijpen doordat ze in het marokkaans staan, ik zal er voortaan rekening mee houden en er de nederlandse vertaling achter zetten!  :zozo:  
super dat je me verhaal leuk vind!!!!
liefs rwina!

hey lieverd!
sorry  :dood:  
vergeef je het me  :zozo:  

dankje salimagirl!!!!

----------


## marocgirlll

rwina_zina schat ga door plzz ik wacht de heledag op een stukje

----------


## rwina_zina

oke nu ben ik dus echt zenuwachtig, he is al 10 minuten geleden dat ik de waarheid heb verteld, wat zal er nu gebeuren daar!!! help me ik word gek! het liefs zou ik willen gillen!
ik heb niet door dat er tranen over me wangen heen stromen.....van de schrik , denk ik.....
ik pak een fotoalbum voor me waar ik een beetje foto's bekijk om de tijd te doden, ik zie de foto's maar ik zie ze ook weer niet, ik ben met me gedachten heel ergens anders..er valt een traan op een van de foto's die ik snel weg veeg, wat heb ik gedaan?! bedenk ik me oppeens, stel je voor dat ik problemen voor me zusje heb veroorzaak! help! en nu! ik moet wel naar de woonkamer, ik moet.....zodat ik de schuld op me kan nemen als ze wat tegen ikram zeggen, tenslotte ben ik haar oudere zus! ik moet wat doen gewoon!
ik leg de fotoalbum weg, en doe me deur open..ik krijg de schrik van me leven als ik oppeens de moeder van mohamed voor me deur zie staan...ze wilde net kloppen zag ik.....ze ziet dat ik heb gehuild, want ze kijkt me zielig aan, ze pakt me hand en neemt me mee naar de woonkamer, ze zegt geen woord, ze neemt me mee en zodra ik de woonkamer binneloop zijn alle ogen op mij gericht, ik kijk snel naar de grond, ik schaam me diep..
ik hoor een stem praten, ik kijk snel op en zie dat het ikram is...ze gaat naast me staan en begint tegen me te praten, lieve esma, jij heb het hart dat niemand heeft, jij heb lef die niemand heeft, maar ik...ik heb de beste zus, die beste zus van de hele wereld, ik snap het niet, ik weet niet waar ze het over heb, ik blijf haar aankijken maar de andere, daar werp ik geen ene blik naar, oppeens pakt de moeder van mohamed me bij allebei me handen stevig vast, nog kijk ik haar niet aan, me ouders helemaal niet, ik kan ze niet aankijken, ik heb mijn hele familie ter schande gebracht, de moeder van mo draait me gezicht naar die van haar en begint met praten, esma, waarom? waarom heb je dit niet eerder gezegt? we hebben je zoveel pijn gedaan!
wij en je ouders....al die tijd, jij wilde niet, je zag hem als je broer, je ouders, neem ze niks kwalijk ze wilde het beste voor je, en ze dachte als je mohamed leert kennen dan wil je wel....maar mohamed en ikram willen met elkaar trouwen, als we dat hadden geweten! niemand heb ons iets verteld, we hebben niks in de gaten gehad! het spijt ons......ik kon me oren niet geloven!!!!!!!!!! ze lachte naar me en ze vroeg me of ik haar ooit zou kunnen vergeven, ik keek naar me ouders en me moeder stond op en omhelste me.....
me, me vader deed hetzelfde, me moeder lachte naar me en zij: esma door jou, door jou is ikram gelukkig...
door jou heb ze haar ideale man gevonden, ze gaan trouwen....
WATTTTT?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?! ik keek de twee tortelduifjes aan en ze zagen er ongelovelijk blij en gelukkig uit.......

de ouders van mohamed bedankte me enorm, ook mohamed deed dat.....de ouders van mohamed komen morgen terug om alles te regelen, ze waren dolblij met ikram als schoondochter, ikram had al een superband met haar schoonmoeder...uhhh schoonmoeder, dat klinkt raar.......ikram gaat trouwen, mij baby zusje...
de "imegtab" oftewel de mensen die om de hand kwamen vragen..waren vertrokken, me ouders en ikram zaten druk te praten, ikram lachte hoorde ik...ik stond bij de woonkamerdeur en luisterde naar wat ze zeiden
me vader vertelde me moeder dat hij er zo een spijt van heeft gehad dat hij mij dat heeft aan gedaan...me moeder was het met hem eens, we laten haar absoluut zelf kiezen!! zeiden ze allebei...
we zijn trots op je ikram, maar ook heel erg op esma, ze vroegen ikram wat ze moesten doen om het goed te maken met mij, ik lachte in mezelf....zal ik de woonkamer binnegaan? nee...ik ga slapen...

ik lig in me bed en denk na (zoals ik weleens vaker doe) me ouders hoeven zich niet druk te maken ik heb het ze al lang vergeven, ze wilde alleen het beste voor mij, dat weet ik...het was fout wat ze deden, maar ze vroegen me wel eerst of ik wel wilde....damn het is allemaal goed gekomen, ik ben hier vanaf!
ik hoor iemand me kamer binnen komen, ik heb me ogen allang dicht, maar ik slaap niet..
het zijn me ouders, me ouders smoezen wat, me moeder zegt iets tegen me vader, ik probeer mee te luisteren...
me moeder zegt dat ze spijt heeft van wat ze me heeft aangedaan, ze geeft me een kus en maakt me dekbed die een beetje scheef lag, me vader vertelde me moeder hoe trots hij was op al zijn dochters...
me ouders verlieten me kamer en deden de deur wat dicht......ik deed me ogen weer open en ik huilde...
ik huilde om het leven, waarom zit het toch zo in elkaar, iedereen heeft problemen, dat snap ik wel, maar dat iemand zoveel moet meemaken! het zo anders bij ons marokkanen, we denken vaak dat onze ouders onze grootste vijanden zijn, omdat we bijvoorbeeld niet naar de koopavond mogen of naar de kermis in de stad..
maar waarom denk je dat we niet mogen? denk je nou werkelijk dat je ouders niet willen dat je plezier heb?
willen ze je dat ontnemen? nee.....dat is niet waar...ze zijn bang, ze zijn bang dat je iets overkomt....of dat mensen over je gaat roddelen, ik denk vaak, schijt aan iedereen, roddel maar! roddelen ontstaat uit jaloezie..
onze ouders denken daar anders over, ze zijn bang dat ze over je gaan roddelen, want dan willen mensen je niet, dan willen jongens niet meer met je trouwen.......zo ziek! maar wel begrijpelijk......
ik lig op mijn zij.....en de tranen vallen over me neus op mijn kussen....
ik zucht een paar keer en val daarna in slaap........

WAKE UP SISSIE!!!!!! ik schrik wakker....wat is er ikram....niet nu!!!!
jawel! wel nu wakker worden!!!! me raam word open gegooid en de heerlijke zon schijnt op me gezicht...
me zus zet lekkere muziek op en danst ...ze is blij dat kan ik aan haar zien.....ze springt op me bed en omhelst me..I LOVE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU MWA!
jaja ga van me af ikram lach ik......ik sta op en gaap..........ik voel me duizelig worden, dat heb ik altijd als ik staand gaap...ik loop naar de douche en ik zie dat me ouders niet thuis zijn, vandaar dat ikram de muziek ERG hard heb staan, ik neem een lekkere douche....zodra ik klaar ben wikkel ik een handdoek om me heen en eentje om me hoofd en loop weer naar me kamer, ik zie me zusje voor mijn spiegel dansen...ik lach haar uit en ze krijgt een rooie kop, bitch...zei ze......maar ze lachte met me mee...
ik schopte ikram me kamer uit omdat ik me wilde aankleden, ik droogde me haar en liet het in een bos krullen...ik deed een witte band in me haar, ik gebruikte doorzichtige lipglosse op mijn lippen en ik deed wat mascara op..ik gooide me kast open en keek, ik pakte me spijkerbroek eruit, en me witte blouse..ik was dol op die blouse doordat het van die grootte mouwen had....ik vond dat mooi want het stond leuk bij me band die ik in me haar had, ik trok me witte slippertjes aan, die blijven niet lang wit dacht ik...ik ruimde me kamer wat op.. en liep naar de woonkamer, ik zag me ouders, die waren inmiddels terug gekomen, ze kletsen en genieten van een kop koffie, ik liep naar ze toe, ik gaf me moeder een kus op haar wang en me vader op zijn hand, ze stonden perplex, waar is ikram vroeg ik ze..die is zich aan het omkleden, de gasten komen zo, oja dat was ik helemaal vergeten, ik zat naast me moeder, me ouders kletsten gezellig door, de tv stond aan, er was een zanger aan het zingen, als ik me niet vergis is het amr diab, hij is zo goed......
ik was wat aan het smsen met mina, ik vetelde haar in lange berichten hoe alles ging, nadat ik haar smste werd ik gebeld door mina, "ja zo is het wat beter communiceren schat" ik lachte..dat was echt zo een droge 
opmerking die je van niemand minder dan mina kon verwachten, we kletsten wat, en ze kwam met het voorstel wat leuk te gaan doen, ik stelde haar voor wat met amin en tarik te gaan doen, als ik het huis uit kon glippen...mina zou taruk bellen en ik amin, ik hing op en belde amin, hij ging 2 keer over en al snel hoorde ik amin's stem, ik werd altijd heel rood als ik zijn stem hoorde, die maakt je echt gek gewoon!
ik was helemaal in dromen land, ik werd pas wakker toen amin voor de tweede keer hallo zij, hey amin sorry..
ik vroeg me af....heb jij zo wat te doen? amin lachte, ik wilde je net bellen en je dat vragen..!!
wat toevallig! maar mina en tarik gaan ook mee, is dat goed, weer lachte amin...ja tarik zit naast me en hij is met amin aan de lijn hoor ik....ik lachte, gaat hij ook? ja die gaat ook, spreken we af bij die huis met die glitters?hahahah...er was een huis aan het eind van de straats met ongelovelijk veel glitters, amin noemde dat THE HOUSE OF GLITTER AND GLAMOUR ik moest daar zo om lachen! amin vond dat die mensen erg wilden opvallen...ik vond het persoonlijk wel mooi, wel een tikkeltje overdreven, maar ja dat die je hier in marokko als je wilt opvallen, ze3ma...amin moet ik me auto meenemen of gaan we met de jouwne?
nee we gaan met de mijne als je dat wilt esma? ik stemde toe ik had toch geen zin om te rijden!
ik belde mina nadat amin en ik klaar waren....ja esma we volgen jullie wel met tarik's auto..
oke doei ik zie je zo ciao

hoe ga ik dat doen? ik kan niet zomaar weggaan? ach ik zeg gewoon dat ik naar mina ga, ik lieg dan niet, want ik ga ook naar mina hahaha, mamma ik ga naar mina zo, me moeder knikte, ze was druk in gesprek, ik zij zacht...ik ga ook met amin, ze hoorde het niet, maar ik heb in ieder geval niet gelogen!
ik liep naar buiten en zag dat amin langs me reed...hij stopte bij het glitter huis en ik stapte en, ook mina en tarik reden achter ons..............nou wat gaan we doen amin?




peace out!  :blij:   :strik:

----------


## Bitch

super verhaal ga verder 
o jah thanks voor het vervolg

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

Goed hoor!  :maf2:  Ga je weer snel verderrr,

Beslama,

----------


## Zitouna1611

Zinaaaaaaaaaa
weeral een bangelijk stuk, TbarkAllah
moehim ga snel weer verder
en ja ik ben ook geen marokaanse dus...
maar ik kan volgen hehe
de taal begrijp ik al dus
lmoehim gaaaaaaaaaa snel verder
hiwaaaaaaaaaaa
mezianaaaaaaaaaaa
zid zid zid zid zid zid 
tRRRRRRRRRwinaaaaaaaaaa
hehehe
doet me denken aan men reisje naar maroc

xxxxxxxxxx
Zitouna

----------


## Mouzie

hhhaha "wat gaan we doen Amin?" Wat we gaan doen? We gaan VET trouwen ouwuh! hahhahahaah.

Deze keer was het Ghatar Fel Bazar hahahahha gewoon VET! Keep on bringing tha good stuff!

----------


## MissCousCous

hey rwinaaa het is nu 10 over half 10 sochtends dat ik dit deel van je verhaal gelezen heb
wellah en weer zeg ik het 
HET IS ECHTTTTT EEN MOOOOOI VERHAAAAAAAAAAAAL  :wow:  
DIKKE KUS 
esma
P.S. hey gefeliciteerd he zus van rwina  :party:  
een beetje laat maar ik las het pas sochtends

----------


## Liin Sivi

Salaam Rwina,
(Zeg ik het zo goed?  :student:  )
Prachtig vervolg, egt heel erg mooi.
Oja, kwas het gisteren helemaal vergeten, 
maar feliciteer je zusje nog maar een keer van mij!
Khoop dat je snel weer een mooi vervolg schrijft.

xxx Anita

----------


## miss_remix

:hardlach:  ok ik zal wel wachten op je vervolg  :hardlach:  kuzziess

----------


## dizzy lizzy

[GLOW=firebrick]salaam ,[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=orangered]wou ff zeggen dat dit een superverhaal is!![/GLOW] 

[GLOW=deeppink]ik had je verhaal al in de zomervakantie gelezen alleen tsja toen was ik nog geen lid dus kom ik niet reageren[/GLOW] 

[GLOW=purple]maar het is een superleuk verhaal!![/GLOW] 

mijn complimenten hoor!! 

liefs dizzy lizzy

----------


## Bitch

super verhaal 

ga nu aub verder!!

----------


## [MaYa]

Whaaaaaaa da waz weeeer geweldug om te lezen..
Gaaaaaa snellllllllll verder plzzzz..
Really Cant waitt !!.. 

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  


xXx MaYAa !!!

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej .. !!
Echt weer een prachtig stuk gewoon ..
Echt geweldig meid !!
Hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat ..
Liefs ..

----------


## HABIBA18

Hey meid
jouw verhaal is super mooi.
ga gauw verder want ik kan echt niet wachten op de vervolg.

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:duim:   :zwaai:

----------


## jada

Beste Rwina,

Ook deze Hollandse kaaskop zit te genieten van jouw prachtige verhalen. Je bent echt een super talent.

Gr. Jada  :zwaai:

----------


## kalima

Hoi Rwina.

dit is de eerste keer dat ik reageer, en ik moet je zeggen, dat je echt een leuk verhaal hebt verzonnen. 
ik vraag me toch wel af hoe het eindigt, maar daar moet ik zeker nog lang op wachten. als ik jou was zou ik er achter aan gaan, om te zien of je misschien geen grof hierin kunt worden. 
Ik had een vraag. volgens mij schreef jij ook een verhaal samen met iemand, maar ik weet niet meer met wie of hoe het verhaal heet, maar ik kan het niet meer terugvinden. het ging over een jongen die 2 zusjes had (tweelingen) en hij had hoofdpijn. zover was ik gekomen (niet ver dus!). 
Kan jij mij hiermee helpen???

groetjes, en ga zo door!!!!!!!

----------


## Ala0uia

Ga dooor meid !!!  :maf2:

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog geen vervolg

ga please zo snul mogelijk verder

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey meid. 
Ga snel verder !!!! 

Groeties XxXx Ikram 
Toedelss  :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

Weer een mooi vervolg.  :boogie:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Eyyy FIFTY-NINE....
hahaha...grapje jonge, ik zeg al niet meer!!!
Opnieuw:

Hey big sister von mie....
Nasilsin kizzz??....woellah weer een mooie vervolg, waar haal je het toch vandaan he die fantasie  :Wink:  (misschien uit fantasiye-land..haha you know!!!!  :Smilie:  
Maar ja dat is al bekend he..harstikke lieve, mooie, aardige, spontane SLIMME meid ben je!!!...hahaha te koop...grapje...je bent al van mij!!!
Ey ik heb je echt gemist man, vet lang niet gezien...hoelang al??..2 dagen ofzo he...hahaha VET LANGGGG..voor ons wel he...voor ons is 2 minuten kan nog net, 3 minuten is te lang..hahaha!!!!
Maar gelukkig zie ik je morgen weer...ewa op msn kom je ook al niet meer...flikker!!!.....Ey die brief he..die kan hij wel schudden, ik heb geen zin meer man om te schrijven..ik schrijf schrijf en schrijf...maar neeeee nog steeds nie af..rot op man!!!....Schrijf jij dan  :jeweetog:  ...hahaha, dat doe jij dus ECHT nietttt...dit doe je dan:  :vingers:  hierrrrrrrrr, die ken je krijgen..hahahhaha
we printen wel man in ``ROC``!!!!!.....ey lieverd ik spreek je later...
BESLEMAAAAAAAAAAAAA....KUZZIEEEEEEEE VON DIE TURKIEEEEE!!!

Ps: hoe vond je hem (ik had toch smsje gestuurd), ICH LOVE SENI HEEL MUCHO!!!hahaha ik vond hem wel goed eigenlijk....oke doei

----------


## mocro_turkie

Wajouwwwwwwwwwww...check wat ik heb gevonden
 :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  :turkije:  :turkije  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  : :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  turkije:  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  :turkije:  :turkije  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  : :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  turkije:  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  :turkije:  :turkije  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  : :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  turkije:  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  :turkije:  :turkije  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  : :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  turkije:  :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:   :turkije:  

Willie willie..hij is leukkkkkk....
toch?!!!!!!!!!.....kus you know

Ps: komt dit plaatje je niet bekend voor?!!!..hahaha van jou gejat

----------


## girlie15

Wauwwww die gast heeft mooie oge damn...

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahaahhahahahahahhha iedereen bedankt voor de toffe reactie's!!!!!!! ik heb echt gelachen!
ik zie ook dat er nieuwe fans zijn binnegekomen! (nou ja nieuw? in ieder geval nieuwe "reageerders" nee..dat woord bestaat niet rwina!  :argwaan:  ) maar welkom!!!! en tof dat ook jullie het verhaal leuk vinden!!
kalima je hebt gelijk...ik schreef samen met moonwalker het verhaal 'de waarde van een moeder', dat was echt heel leuk om te doen want moonwalker schreef een stuk (waar ik niets van wist) en dan schreef ik daarop weer een vervolg, dus we wisten in principe niet van elkaar wat we zouden schrijven/typen!
we zijn daar helaas niet mee doorgegaan, ik weet eigenlijk niet waarom, moonwalker ging naar marokko en we spreken elkaar nu nog wel alleen over het verhaal hebben we het niet gehad!
maar als ik lekker een keer vrij ben, dan ga ik eens het verhaal voor me halen en een vervolgje schrijven.....
thanks voor je reactie meid!

hey jade!!!!
hahahh leuk dat je me verhaal leest hoor!!!!  :tik:  
en dat geld ook voor dizzy lizzy!!!!  :jeweetog:  en natuurlijk ook alle andere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oooow het is zo laat!
ik spring lekke me bed in maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar ik beloof morgen een stuk!

hey "mocroturkie"
ja ik heb je echt lang niet gezien!
ik ben net online gekomen maar je was er niet! en ik ben (alweer) me lader kwijt dus me telefoon is gewoon dood...HOE VAAK MOET IK ZEGGEN NIET MEER FIFTY NINE ZEGGEN, CHOCO COCO!
waarom heb je die brief niet geschreven! met je smoesjes..zeg nou maar gewoon dat je lui bent....ik ken je langer dan vandaag!
hahahah goeie grap dat ik die brief moet schrijven, ik je verste dromen..en dan nog niet...
anyway iik ben moe...DE BUS VAN HALF 9 MORGEN!
kus ***** , your best friend..love you  :romance:  (<---lief he as!!!!..JAT DIE OOK MAAR NET ALS GOKHAN...ja ik weet dat je nu lacht as....doei)

----------


## Ala0uia

:slapen:

----------


## Houda19

[GLOW=orangered]rwinaaaaaaaaa,

maak dat verhaal nu afffffff. ik word echt gek, heb me speciaal aangemeld gekkie. je hebt echt een rwina bezorgd in mijn leven met je verhaal hahahahahah. sister ik vind het echt leuk.gewoon weg kicken.
zohra zarouali en naiima el bezaz die bezorgden me niet eens zoveel kippenvel en tranen met hun boeken. jouw verhaal doet het gewoon. dus please continue aubbbbbb  :frons:  toe asjeblieft, nog nooit heb ik een verhaal zo leuk gevonden, dus schrijf verder of ik lees het nog 10 keer.hahahahhaha kies maar. en meid je hebt echt talent

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx houda  [/GLOW]

----------


## kalima

hallo allemaal, 

ook zo ongeduldig te wachten op een vervolg. ik wel dus.
hopelijk vanavond, ik denk dat rwina eerst friends gaat kijken, en dan misschien iets gaat schrijven, althans dat hoop ik.

jammer rwina dat je verhal met moonwalker gestopt is, ik vond het echt een leuk idee, en het was leuk geschreven. misschien moet je hier weer mee verder gaan. was dit verhaal nou ook te lezen op maroc.nl???

nou gauw weer verder, want ik ben erg schieuwnierig (zoals bassie dat zegt.)

----------


## Sweet_Baby

> _Geplaatst door Houda19_ 
> *[GLOW=orangered]rwinaaaaaaaaa,
> 
> maak dat verhaal nu afffffff. ik word echt gek, heb me speciaal aangemeld gekkie. je hebt echt een rwina bezorgd in mijn leven met je verhaal hahahahahah. sister ik vind het echt leuk.gewoon weg kicken.
> zohra zarouali en naiima el bezaz die bezorgden me niet eens zoveel kippenvel en tranen met hun boeken. jouw verhaal doet het gewoon. dus please continue aubbbbbb  toe asjeblieft, nog nooit heb ik een verhaal zo leuk gevonden, dus schrijf verder of ik lees het nog 10 keer.hahahahhaha kies maar. en meid je hebt echt talent
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx houda  [/GLOW] *


 naiima el bezaz die ik ken ik niet hoe heetten har boeken zodat ik ga lenen zeg please ik smeek je

----------


## maria1

Naima el bezaz scheef minnares van de duivel en een ander boek weg naar het noorden, geloof ik. Maar ik denk dat de meeste mensen haar niet zo mogen

----------


## ahlamahlam

Rwina

Ga je nog verder of moeten we hier weer eeuwen op jouw vervolg zitten wachten????

schrijf verder ....

Groetjes
ahlam

----------


## SaMmIeJ

ej.  :tong uitsteken:  .Rwina-ZIna..Dits so0 een m0oie verhaal!!! Ik wil Hem zo GraaG verDer LEzen..Schrijf AUB PLEASE een lanG stuk..Want vinD het eGt so0 een m0oi verhaal!!!  :Iluvu:  helemaal verLiefd 0p dit verHaal...

ok BeDankT al Vast Kusjes Van mij SAmMiej

----------


## red_angel

HEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYY MEID YOPPIE HOOR. ik heb je laatste vervolgje gelezen, omdat ik al het daarvoor gezette bij *********** heb gelezen toppie hoor, ik hebt lieve fans ze wilden dat iedereen van je schrijftalent kon genieten, GA GAUW VERDER  :wohaa:  

OOH NU GA IK DE MEIDEN, OP *********** PLAGEN DAT IK LEKKER VERDER BEN DAN ZIJ ZIJN HAHAHAHHA  :engel:   :stout:   :stout:  

KUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ROOIE

----------


## missnadoria

maak snel de verhaal af ik word gek van!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! schiet op alsjeblief...............

----------


## rwina_zina

ben bezig!  :rotpc:  



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx



rwina

----------


## ToEnSiA

Yes je bent bezig dat betkent en vervolg dat gaan we vieren  :party:  
Wel en lange vervolg anders kom ik met dit aan  :motorzaag:  
Ik ben volgens mij verliefd op amin  :Iluvu:  
Ga ik hem lekker af pakken van esma  :hihi:  
Een dan als troost krijgt esma deze man  :chef:  
Haahahhahaha maar gied  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 :watte?:  set en vervolg zodat me ogen zo gaan worden  :schok:  
Anders ga ik huilen hoor  :frons:  
Een esma krijgt deze man ook erbij  :bril:  
Lief he van mij  :gniffel:  
Een dan sla ik die manen in elkaar hebben ze geen tanden  :huil2:  
Dan wordt jij boos  :duivel:  
Hahahaha ga verder  :zwaai:

----------


## Houda19

[GLOW=orangered]rwinaaaaaaaaa

je bent nu toch wel bezig met dat verhaal toch  :denk:  want ik krijg slapeloze nachten




dus schiet opppppppppppppppp
hjahahahhahahaha
dikke kus houda [/GLOW] Worship The Prophecy Of The HARDER STYLES...

----------


## Houda19

en ja sorry dat worship .............. hoorde er niet bij, verkeerd gekoppieerd. sorry 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
houda

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

[ Ga VeRDeR .. Ga VeRDeR .. Ga VeRDeR .. Ga VeRDeR .. ]

HuRRy !i! uP !i! -*- HuRRy !i! uP !i! -*- HuRRy !i! uP !i! -*- 


GiRLieKeeeEeeEeeeeEeeeEeee .. WRiTe VeRDeR  :hihi:  

BeSLaMa .. 

iM WaiTiN  :stout:

----------


## rwina_zina

amin keek me lachend aan, is het je niet opgevallen dat ik altijd moet bedenken wat we gaan doen esma?
HELEMAAL NIET AMIN! ik moet altijd bedenken! nu is het jou beurt om je hersens een aan het werk te zetten! schreeuwde ik, amin hield maar niet op met lachen...
we reden op de "mooie weg" (dus niet) van nador....af en toe keek ik naar achter en zag ik dat tarik en mina druk aan het praten waren, ze lachte en mina was wat met haar handen aan het afbeelden, het zal cker een of ander onderdeel zijn van een auto dacht ik..
amin had het over die keer dat we in oujda waren, reda schoot oppeens in mijn hoofd, heb ik hem niet gewoon verbeeld? al dat het zijn? ik vat het gewoon niet, hoe kan dat nou dat...nou ja laat ook maar zitten....ik kan er niet altijd over blijven piekeren!
esma, we gaan binnekort voor de laatste keer wat doen, een paar dagen ertussen uit met ze alle....
amin werd een beetje nerveus, ik vroeg me af of je zin had om mee te gaan..souad gaat ook en tark zou het mina ook vragen, dan gaan we weer met een hele groep, dus zou je er over na willen denken?
ik knikte, ik zal kijken of ik weg kan, amin zei dat hij hoopte dat ik mee zou gaan omdat het de laatste keer was dat we met ze alle zouden zijn deze vakantie..ik kreeg tranen bij die gedachte, ik wilde graag terug naar nederland.....maar ik zou het zo missen.....gewoon.....hoe de zon op me gezicht schijnt in de ochtend, hoe ik douche en me omkleed, en de dingen die ik doe, ondanks alle dingen die ik deze vakantie heb meegemaakt was het toch een droomvakantie! ik keek naar amin die aan het rijden was, hij is zo mooi!
ik wil hem zo graag omhelsen! ik keek naar zo bruine gezicht die ik voordat ik we vertrokken had ingesmeert met creme, naar ze mooie lippen, en ze mooie ogen, amin had zulke mooie handen....hij was gewoon zo ongelovelijk mooi! ik kon me ogen moeilijk van hem afhouden, hij was een hele aantrekkelijke jongen, ik weet cker dat veel meisjes hem leuk vinden, maar wat ik dan niet begrijp wat hij dan met mij moet?!
ik wil zo graag voor altijd bij hem zijn! amin zag dat ik hem aan zat te gapen, en hij trok gauw een gekke bek, ik moest lachen, maar zelfs als hij dat deed was hij mooi...hij begon te praten, heb je er al over nagedacht esma? over wat vroeg ik hem, ik wist wel waar hij het over had maar ik deed alsof ik dom was..
over ons esma, weet je al wat je wilt? waar je aan toe bent? ik knikte, maar ik hield me hoofd omlaag, ik durfte hem niet aan te kijken, je mag het me gerust vertellen esma, je hoeft je niet voor me te schamen en je hoeft niet bang te zijn dat boos word als je zegt dat je me niet meer wilt, ik begijp het wel, je verdient beter als mij, je verdient het beste van het beste, ik wil je alles geven alles wat ik heb esma zolang je maar bij me terug komt! maar ik kan je niet dwingen, amin praatte aan een stuk door.....hij dacht echt dat ik niet meer wou ofzo!
maar dat is dus helemaal niet zo ik schaamde me gewoon om te zeggen dat ik voor altijd bij hem wil zijn!
amin praten maar door en door, hij was zo onzeker aan het praten over zichzelf!
amin zei ik ..maar hij luisterde niet, nogmaals riep ik hem zacht maar nog praten hij door dat hij me niet verdiende en dat hij begrip voor de hele situatie heeft en bla bla bla!
ik hield me hand voor zijn mond en amin keek me even aan en toen weer naar de weg, 
AMIN nu ga je stil zijn en ik ga je zeggen waar ik over heb nagedacht! amin knikte...
ik keek recht voor me uit en zei bismilah in mezelf, ik keek hem niet aan omdat ik bang was dat ik dan niet durfte zeggen wat ik om me hart had, ik zuchte en begon met praten, esma zeg alles wat je altijd heb willen zeggen schreeuwde ik in mezelf...........ik begon met praten..
amin nu ga je heel goed na me luisteren en je gaat je mond houden totdat ik klaar ben en je toestemming geef om wat te zeggen! amin, de eerste keer dat ik je zag in het cafeetje in amsterdam viel ik gelijk op je...ik wist dat je anders was, je had iets speciaals, ik dacht dat ik me dat verbeelde dus toen je naar me toe kwam deed ik net of ik niet geintereseert was, maar ik ging kapot van binnen, ik wilde je, er was zo een grote aantrekkingskracht tussen jou en mij die ik niet wilde voelen maar wel voelde, toen al dat toeval gebeurde onderweg enzo wist ik gewoon cker dat mij liefde voor jou te veel was om er niets mee te doen, voordat ik het wist hadden we gezoend, ik had nog nooit met iemand gezoend jij was de eerste, we konden goed met elkaar opschieten alles leek lekker te gaan, maar toen kwamen de problemen al snel opdagen, wat er ook gebeurde mijn liefde voor jou werd steeds sterker en sterker op een of andere manier!
ik wilde voor altijd bij je blijven wat er ook zou gebeuren, er gebeurden toen vreselijke dingen en het leek net of het niet wilde ophouden! het regende slecht nieuws! maar wat er ook was ik voeldeme goed als ik aan jou dacht en aan de dingen die we samen deden..de lol ...de gespreken!
dus bij deze wil ik je zeggen, dat ik zielsveel van je hou! en dat ik je nooit meer kwijt wil! ik wil niet opnieuw beginnen..ik wil verder gaan waar we gebleven zijn...en dat was bij dat ik ja had gezegt op de vraag of ik met je wil trouwen amin.......nu mag je weer reageren zuchte ik......ik draaide me nu naar amin toe, want ik had al die tijd tegen het raam gekeken toen ik aan het praten was, ik draaide me om naar amin en ik zag dat hij huilde, tranen stroomde over zijn gezicht maar hij veroerde zich niet, hij bewoog ze gezicht niet..
ik wist neit wat ik moest zeggen of doen ik had zo een medelijden met hem! ik besloot niets te zeggen, ik streelde met me hand over zijn wang en veegde zijn tranen weg, zijn gezicht voelde warm aan, 
we stopten bij een cafeetje en ik zag dat tarik en mina al waren uitgestapt en naar binnen waren gelopen, amin parkeerde de auto maar zij nog niets, nadat hij had geparkeert kwamen er woorden uit zijn mond
esma, je weet niet hoe blij ik ben, ik ben zo ongelovelijk blij dat je me terug wil! ik ging kapot esma!
ik wilde je dat niet laten blijken omdat ik niet wilde dat je je schuldig zou voelen of wat dan ook, ik wilde dat als je me niet meer wou dat je dan zonder een kut gevoel verder ging met je leven dan, het maakt niet uit dat ik pijn heb, maar ik wil alleen dat je gelukkig bent! ik dacht niet aan mezelf, ALLAH heeft gezien dat ik het beste voor jou wilde en heeft me daarvoor in de plaats jou terug gegeven! esma, je hebt gewoon geen idee hoe kapot ik ging zonder jou, ik dacht dat ik het niet zou overleven, ik wist niet dat liefde kon doden echt niet
ik mankeerde van alles gewoon! de dokter zij dat het stress was, maar ik vertrouwde de dokter nie, het is tenslotte nador, ik dacht de pijn gaat we over, maar het gevoel kwam door jou, het gevoel vrat me op....
bij de gedachte jou nooit meer te spreken werd ik gek! ik wist niet wat ik moest doen als ik daar aan dacht..
weer huilde amin, ik had het niet door totdat er een traan van mij op me hand viel, toen pas had ik door dat ik ook aan het huilen was, amin keek me aan, komt het goed esma? kan je me dat beloven?
ik keek hem aan...en snikkend begon ik te praten, amin, kan je dan niet zien dat ik zoveel om je geef?
dat ik onzettend van je hou? zie jdat dan niet amin? ik ga kapot zonder jou! ik kan niet zonder je!
ik wil dat niet eens! amin asjeblieft beloof me dat je het door jezelf door gaat laten dringen dat ik echt heel erg veel van je hou! amin knikte, hij pakte me handen en kuste me handen en daarna me voorhoofd...
jij bent mij toekomstige bruid esma....dat ben jij.....
weet je cker dat je het echt wilt vroeg amin me.....ik lachte, er is niets wat ik liever zou willen....
nou ehmmm...mishcien...ik bedoel....amin stotterde een beetje....maar hij zette door...mischien moeten we een keer het een en ander afspreken, ik bedoel me moeder die wil wel langskomen als je het niet erg vind..
ik lachte, hahahaha ja amin dat is meestal zo he als je gaat trouwen!!!
amin was zo blij, je bent me vrouw!!! waaraan heb ik dit verdient esma? ik bedacht me hetzelde, waaraan heb ik amin eigenlijk verdient? wat voor goede daad heb ik gedaan om zo een droomprins te morgen hebben?
we stapte uit de auto en liepen het cafeetje binnen..we zagen de twee lovers al zitten, ik ging naast mina zitten en tarik en amin praten wat, mina tikte me sneaky aan en zij zacht...ga jij mee als ze gaan met ze alle naar oujda? ik deed sneaky mee.....ik weet niet of ik weg kom mina!! ga jij?????? esma ik ga alleen als jij ook gaat!
als je niet gaat dan ga ik ook niet lieverd! we zien wel mina, we regelen alles zodra we thuis zijn! ja dat moet wel snel want tarik zij dat het aan ons ligt wanneer ze gaan., esma het ligt aan ons! we zijn populair! grapte ze
ik gaf haar een tik met me been  :puh:  en ik zag dat ze wilde roepen AUUUUUU maar dat deed ze maar niet....  :frons:   :maf2:   :auw2:   :huil2:  




ik ga morgen lekker verder en dan schrijf ik veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel want ik ben leker vrij!
kus rwina  :engel:

----------


## Houda19

rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

je bent een schat
wajowwwwwwwwwwwwww
je hebt het afgemaakt
ik ga nu lezen nu nu nu
wiehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


dikke kus houda

----------


## Ala0uia

:maf2:  Ga door!!!

xxxjes Alaouia

----------


## lala sahara

he hallo het is echt een toppie verhaal maak hem gauw af want ik word gekkk van al dat spanning 




mazzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeel
 :player:

----------


## [MaYa]

TALENTED GIRLLL  :duim:  
Zoals als k altijdddd zegg :
GAAAA SNELLLLL VERDERRR ..WANT K BEN ZO NIEUWSGIERUGG NAAR DE RESTT ...JE VERHAAL IZ DA BOMBBBB  :handbang:

----------


## dizzy lizzy

eey lieverd ik wil even zeggen dat je verhaal echt prachtig is !!


ik zit nu momenteel op school en heb een tussenuur dus ik d8 ff op internet effe kijken of er nog wat staat bij maroc.nl

ewa deze pagina had ik dus nog niet gelezen ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met je vervolg
ik kan nie meer wachten echt super gewoon !!!


prachtig ik word er helemaal blij van echt een prachtig verhaal is het!!


boesa! dizzy lizzy  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## Bitch

Oke daar hou ik je morgen ga je veeeeeelll schrijven duzz.


dan hou ik morgen middag vrij om het te lezen.

Heel erg bedankt echt een top verhaal!!!!

----------


## girlie15

Haj Haj,

Ik wil nog een keer zeggen dat je verhaal echt heeeeel goed iss!! :grote grijns:  Haha dat heb je nu al 8932747836463x gehoord maar dat verdien je wel te horen met zo een verhaal! Ik kan niet wachten tot morgen en je dan weer veeeeeell heb geschreven hihi  :lol:  Success

Beslama,

----------


## missnadoria

morgen moet je zeker verder gaan oke en ook heeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllll veelllllllllllllllllllllllllllll schrijven oke.................... ik lees het morgen weerrr verder.......................beslameeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SaMmIeJ

ej sgrIjf verDer ik kaN haaSt niEt waChteN..
ik w8..k0m snEl trg!!! k0es  :boogie:  haa Sam-mieJ
 :duizelig:  h0peldep0pel van dIt verHaaL

----------


## zohraasilah

asjeblieft ga verder ik heb heel die verhaal gelezen en hij zo mooi en zo echt aaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssjeblieft ga snel verder en ik hoop dat het leuk wordt ik snak naar het vervolg


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes moi asilah girl :  :slik!:   :traan1:   :Iluvu:   :huil:

----------


## red_angel

eeeeeeeh meid ga gauw verder, toppie hoor!!! klasse!!!!!!!!!!!

koessssssssssssssss  :tik:

----------


## rwina_zina

het was een leuke middag en we besloten naar huis te gaan..
ik kom thuis aan en de gasten zijn er nog, ik tref mohamed en ikram aan in de gang, ze zitten met ze tweetjes op de trap, ik zie dat ze plezier hebben en dat ze gelukkig zijn, ik groet ze allebei en loop naar me kamer, ik kleed me om en wil me kamer uit lopen maar ik stop als ik mohamed en ikram hoor praten, ik luister ze af zonder dat ik het door heb, hij verteld haar dat hij de gelukkigte man ter wereld is omdat hij ikram heeft..
ik ram antwoord daarop dat ze ook blij is dat het allemaal is goed gekomen, ik loop terug naar me kamer, het is raar als ik nu oppeens hun richting op loop, ik zet wat muziek op, ik graai wat door me cd's, ik wil weer wat anders dan wat iik normaal luister, altijd maar R&B, ik pak de cd van celine dion uit me cd's, ik zet het op nummer 4, i'm alive heet het nummer...ik krijg kippevel als ik het hoor! ik denk gewoon zoveel aan amin, 
ik hoor oppeens mina's stem in me hoofd praten, esma, we moeten opschieten het ligt aan ons of ze gaan"
ik wil zo graag mee, ik wil zo ongelovelijk graag met amin mee en de andere, ons laatste uitje in marokko
ik ga het zo missen allemaal, ik voel weer die verdomde brok in me keel, ik haat dat...dan weet ik dat ik ga huilen, ik huilde vroeger nooit, maar de laatste tijd alleen maar!  :brozac:  maar ja dat hoort er ook bij..dat hoort bij het leven, ook liefdesverdriet horen erbij, maar ook geluk, ook geluk moet bij het pakket zitten...ik dacht dat ik geen geluk kende in mijn leven, maar ik heb het grootste geluk, ik heb amin, een man, de man die me gelukkig kan maken, met wie ik me leven wil delen, ik heb nooit gedacht dat ik zo serieus zou worden, ik en trouwen?
ik bel mina op....tuut tuut mag je? dat is het eerste wat mina zegt als mina opneemt...
ik lach, nee ik heb nog niet gevraagt mag jij wel dan? ja ik mag, ik heb gezegt dat we jij souad naual en ik gaan dus me ouders konden geen nee zeggen?! maar mina, heb je gelogen dan? nee je bent gek esma! ik heb onze strategie gebruikt...je weet toch achter hun rug zachtjes zeggen dat we ook met de jongens gaan..
hahah mina, mens, je bent gekkkkk! ja ik ben een gek die wel mee mag nu!
ja dat is waar, weet je wat min, ik bel je zodra ik weet of ik mag of niet, ik zal het vragen zodra ik de kans krijg safi? oke is goed essie beslama....Zenuwachtig loop ik te ijsberen in me kamer, ik wil zo graag meegaan maar hoe? wat moet ik zeggen dan? laten ze me gaan? wat moet ik zeggen dan? zal ik voor deze ene keer een leugen verzinnen? maar zodra je begint met liegen dan kan je niet meer ophouden heb ik gehoort..
me ouders vertrouwen me dat kan ik dus niet maken, maar ja dat is dan wel plan b, voor het geval dat ik niet mag, ik kan natuurlijk niet zeggen dat ik met jongens ga, de buurjongens alhoewel me moeder goed met de moeders kan opschieten en ook de hele familie van hun heel graag mag....maar toch, je gaat niet zomaar met 
waar maak ik me druk om....me ouders laten me wel gaan, tensotte gaat souad ook mee..dus ze zullen me vast wel laten gaan, en als ik niet mag ja dan jammer maar! oke dan voel ik me wel heel er klote, maar ja dan valt er gewoon niets aan te doen! me telefoon gaat over, ik zie dat ik door amin word gebelt...
ik neem op en hij vraagt me hoe het met me gaat, we kletsen spontaan en dan vraagt hij me of ik mag gaan of niet, ik weet het niet amin, ik heb het nog niet gevraagt, esma als je niet mag dan heb ik daar alle begrip van de wereld voor en dan ga ik ook niet..AMIN NEE als ik niet mag dan ga jij wel gewoon! je moet niet niet gaan alleen omdat ik niet ga! je moet gaan en er een leuke tijd van maken! nee esma, als je niet mag dan ga ik niet want zonder jou kan ik geen plezier maken! dan blijf ik hier en dan maken we hier wel plezier! dat kan toch ook! wanneer gaan we amin als ik mag? nou we waren van plan om morgen al te gaan dan. want we hoordde dat mina mocht en naual die gaat ook mee, ik heb samier gevraagt en hij vond het prima, dus we dachten jij mag ook wel, maar ik wist niet dat je het nog niet heb gevraagt, maar dat maakt niet uit ofzo hoor je moet niet denken dat ....aminnnn nee ik denk niets maak je niet zo druk! sorry esma...nee amin je hoeft je niet steeds te verontschuldige! amin lacht..nou graag of niet hoor hey!
amin grapt wat en ik beloof het gelijk te bellen zodra ik me ouders heb ingelicht...
daar sta ik dan in me room, echt een zenuwlijer ik! ik heb het niet eens gevraagt en ik verga al van de zenuwe!
ik weet overigens niet waarom ik zo druk maak! ik denk omdat ik me realliseer dat dit het laatste uitje is..
als ik niet mag dan ga ik daar natuurlijk niet mee akkoord! nee natuurlijk niet! dan zal ik door het lint gaan!
zucht.....ik hoor dat de gasten weg gaan en blijf nog even in mijn kamer zitten, het is niet leuk als ik naar beneden ga zodra de gasten weg zijn, dat is een beetje opvallend dan weten me ouders dat ik iets van plan ben...
'
oke, er is een half uur voorbij, ik ga het nu gewoon vragen, ik loop de trap af, ik voel me hart bonsen, het slaat echt totaal nergens op dat ik zenuwachtig ben, maar toch, hoe moet ik het amin vertellen dat ik niet mag? ik zal dat gelijk het uitje van iedereen verpesten! dat wil ik niet op me geweten hebben hoor!
ik loop de kamer binnen en zie dat ikram en me ouders wat aan het babbelen zijn, ik ga erbij zitten en me moeder wijst me erop dat er eten in de keuken ligt als ik honger heb ik schud me hoofd en denk ik mezelf, ik krijg op dit moment geen hap door me keel! me vader kijkt me aan, volgens mij ziet hij dat er wat met me is of dat ik wat wil vragen, ja hoor......esma is er iets? vraagt hij....me moeder kijkt me nu ook aan en stelt dezelfde vraag...esma...zeg het dacht ik bij mezelf..ook ikram keek me aan....
nou mam pap, zoals jullie weten gaan we binnekort terug naar nederland, daarom hebben de meiden bedacht om me ze ALLE naar oujda te gaan, om daar een paar dagen te blijven, als afsluiting van de vakantie, ik vroeg me dus eigenlijk af of ik ook mocht gaan.....................................
me vader keek me moeder aan, hij lachte en zij je moet bij je moeder wezen voor dat soort dingen..
me moeder dacht na, ikram hielp me en vertelde me moer dat ze een reden moest bedenken waarom ik niet zou mogen, mam wij zijn toch ook naar tanger en andere plaatsen gegaan?! laat esma nu ook wat plezier beleven!
me moeder zei geen nee, 
<wanneer gaan jullie?
>morgen mamma..
<wanneer komen jullie terug?
>dat is nog niet bekend (fout antwoord esmaaa!!!!!!!!)
<nou bentie (dochter) pas goed op jezelf we vertrouwen je..
>AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh bedankt mamma!!!
ik zoende haar en bedankte haar...me ouders kletsten verder en ikram gaf me een vette knipoog
ik liep naar me kamer en haalde me weekend tas tevoorschijn voor zo een uitje moeten de beste kleren mee!
ik belde eerst mina om te zeggen dat ik mag...ze flipte helemaal de pan uit toen ze hoorde dat ik mocht..
ook amin was heel erg blij en hij vroeg me of ik zo even naar het cafeetje aan de zee kon komen zodat we alles even konden bespreken, en tegelijk ff wat drinken, iedereen zou daar zijn straks.....
ik smeet me kast open en pakte me mooiste kleding, die deed ik alvast in me weekendtas dan hoef ik dat vanavond niet meer te doen, er word aan me deur geklopt, het is mina, ze is nog steeds dolenthousiast over het feit dat we gaan, ze zag dat ik aan het inpakken was, dus ze hielp me wat mee, es schiet op iedereen is volgens mij al in het cafeetje! schande als we te laat komen hoor! ik keek haar aan met een blik van waar heb je het over! waarom is het schande mina! je bent echt gek jij.. mina lacht, oke je hebt gelijk maar schiet nou maar op! ik hoor een auto uit me raam en ik word tegelijke tijd gebeld, mina ik durft te wedden dat amin nu buiten rijd! mina kijkt uit me raam en begint te zwaaien....ja ik zei het toch! ik nam me telefoon op en ik het was amin die me belde maar dat wist ik al! "hey lieverd rijden jullie met mij mee?"
nee ik pak me auto liefie ik moet me nog aankleden enzo, oke is goed es ik zie je zo!
ik doe me haar in een hoge staart en ik zie dat het wat frisjes is buiten dus ik kleed me gewoon lekker sportief, ik heb me witte trainingsbroek aan en me witte trui met fubu erop, ik vond dat vroeger echt een super merk! toen kleedde ik me altijdd sportief, nu niet meer, alleen als ik me lui voel, kan je nagaan! als je je sportief kleed denken mensen vaak dat je ook sportief bent, AHUM....terwijl ik de trap af loop zoek ik naar me schoenen...me nikes total 90 (die heb ik, rwina zin, ook in het grijz ze zitten heeeeeerlijk!!hahahah  :haha:  ).
ik roep naar me ouders dat ik wat ga drinken met mina en loop naar buiten, gaan we met jou auto of de mijne mina? we gaan met mijne esma, oke maar ik wil rijden is dat goed? mina knikt, van mij mag je lief!
net dat we willen weg rijden rijd er een auto langs ons, het zijn yassine brahim zackaria en arif ze zwaaien en gebaren dat we ze achterna moeten komen.....mina schud haar hoofd lachend  :engel:   :maf2:   :bril:  en snel blazen we weg...
die houden ons nooit bij!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :haha:   :haha:   :haha:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey meid
thnx voor die stuk he!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
maar ga je gauw weer verder?
(als je kan)
dikke kus
esma

----------


## Bitch

thnx meid en snel weer verder.

----------


## farahhh

Meid, 
you're the best!! 
ga gauw verder...
Dikke XX

----------


## zohraasilah

:wohaa:  GA SNEL VERDER MET HE GEVOLG PLEASE  :traan1:

----------


## farahhh

Nog steeds niets............
kan niett meer wachten!! Zit op me stage en het is zo vreselijk saai hierzo!!!!!!!!!! Helppppp

----------


## mocro_turkie

ey big sisterrrrrr.....lebbes?
met mij, je weet hoe het met me gaat>>>slecht dus  :huil:  
maar ja laten we daar niet weer over beginnen...ik voel me al klote als ik eraan denk..laat zitten gewoon. We zien wel hoe het verloopt allemaal....jonge wat loop ik nou al mijn kostbare tijd te verspillen voor 
""hem"" zoals hij zei , hij verdient mij niet oke nu begrijp ook echt waarom..i have to forget him....soon as possible..i need you rwina!!!

Maar ja over je PERFECTE verhaal (hahhahahahahahhahahhahahhahahahahhahahahaha...als ik het woord perfect hoor of zeg denk ik meteen aan je weet wel..hahahahhahahaha ik zweer het ik nu echt plat op de grond...ik tyip nu vandafg de grond..hahahha vallah..hahahhaha maar ja hij is gewoon zoooooooooo....om op te vreten gewoon...hij is gewoon THE PERFECT GUY!!!!!!!...MOOI IK ZOU HET OVER JOU PERFECTE VERHAAL HEBBEN, en waar heb ik het over..hahaha about the perfect guy...oke jonge..nu over je verhaal...nee w8 straks eerst wat anders
rwina...toen ik je voor het eerst zag, je weet ik dacht wat een...., maar ja dat veranderde snel...maar ik wist niet dat je zo talentvol was op het gebied van schrijven van verhalen...echt je weet je bent een echte zina....innerlijk en uiterlijk...jij zegt altijd wat is die een schat of wat is die een schat..maar ondetussen heb je volgens mij niet door dat JIJ zelf een schat bent...jij bent de dochter, de vriendin, de bestevriendin, de vrouw die iedereen kan wensen....en bepaalde mensen hebben jou al waar onder ook ik (hahahha geen kapsones ofzo he mensen die dit ook lezen, rina zelf weet dat ik dat niet heb, dat is belangrijkst he rwina), ik ben echt zo blij met jou als mijn beste vriendin...jij betekent gewoonweg zoveel voor mij..mijn leven zonder jou, bij het voorstellen al, ga ik kapot....ja schat nu blijf je maar voor levenslang in me leven ook of je nou wilt of niet..ken mij niks sgelen!!!! 
Oke nu ECHT over je verhaal..nee vallah ik ga nu ""oordelen"" over je verhaal...

nou schat nogmaals..voor de 1.000.000.000ste X wat ik elke dag tegen je zeg, het is gewoon een topverhaal...niets en niemand zal beter zijn dan jou..tenminste dit geldt wel voor mij...zo denk ik erover....je ligt nu lekker in bed (yes people right now i am at rwina"s home!!!!), shit ey ik paat echt veel man...moet ik maar eens gaan verminderen he..hahaha!!
Ik hou het maar hierbij, echt raar maar ik kom zo naar je toe....dus ff paar stappen naar achter zetten en ik ben er al...hahahhaha...ik hou van je schat...maar dat weet je ook al..jonge wat weet jij nou niet, vertel het me..dan zeg ik dat wel tegen je!!! nou spreek je snel, HEEEEEEEEEEEL snel dus...hahhahha..oke doeiiiiiiiiiii
BIG KISSSSS, 
your best friend

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ga snel verder met de vervolge oke.........................beslameeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeee

----------


## red_angel

aaah meid toppie hoor, ga gauw verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

koessssssssssssss

----------


## HABIBA18

Hey meid

je verhaal is super ik hoop wel dat je me zo snel mogelijk een vervolig zet.

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog geen vervolg ik wordt echt gek

----------


## [email protected]

een top verhaal.

----------


## girlie15

Ewa...waar blijft die lange vervolg...???Nog een langere graag hihi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Haha

Beslama  :ole:

----------


## ToEnSiA

JAH DANKJE SWEETY VOOR JE VERVOLGJES  :vk:  

ZE WAREN ECHT MOOI MANG  :strik:  

MAAR NU MOET JE WEL VERDER GAAN  :melig:  


ANDERS.............  :auw:  

ZEKER AUW HAHAHA NAH NAHNAH  :vingers:  

GO ON SWEETY  :romance:

----------


## ToEnSiA

[GLOW=red]HALLLO SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETY JE MOET SNEL VERDER GAAN  :grote grijns: [/GLOW]

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey lekkerding..hahahaha
was leuk he gister...lekker dansen, kloten..hahaha ik vond echt leuk..
moeten we vaker doen man...dit had ik echt nodig..thanks lieverd!!
Maar ey schrijf nou snel een vervolg, je fans wachten op je...
ik spreek je snel...
beslema...kus .....

----------


## miss_remix

:handbang:  heey meid
leuke verhaal en ga snel veder want we wachten allemaal op je vervolg
big kissz MoI 

xxxiesz yasmin  :handbang:

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:jumping:  WHeRe iS THa ReST .. Ga SNeL VeRDeR  :jumping:

----------


## MiSzZ-tAzA

heey meid..

Ik heb me hier net aangemeld en alleen maar voor dit TOP-verhaal!!
Het is egt een mooi verhaal..wollah..alleen wou k effe weten heb je dit zelf verzonnen of is het waargebeurt..? nou k hoor t nog wel..
En k hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft..ik w8 op een vervolg!

beslama 
-xxx-jes LoUbNa

----------


## Zitouna1611

go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go go

zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid zid

hahaha ga snel verder zina snel snel snel
echt een ghataaaaaaaaaaaaaaar verhaal

aah ja alvast een Mabrouk Ramadan voor iedereen xxxxxxxxxxx
beslama

Zitouna

----------


## AraBicGiRl

Ey schatjuh!!! :blauwe kus:  

Ga snel verder man, het is zo'n prachtig verhaal!!!! En ik wil lezuhhhh!!!!!!  :blozen:  Dus trakteeerrrr fftjusz op een XXXL vervol!!

BouSsA MOi  :blauwe kus:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey lieverd ga zo snel mogelijk verder  :duim:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

een toensia wat doe je groot  :jeweetog:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ramadan Mabrouk allemaal ... !!!!

----------


## miss_remix

[GLOW=blue]Ramadan Mabrouk allemaal ... !!!![/GLOW] 


hey Ala0uia 

jij ook Mabrouk ramadan 

xiez MoI(K)(K)(K)  :melig2:

----------


## Ala0uia

Lay berkfiek ... :P
(ofso :S .. )

----------


## [email protected]

ramadan mabrouk!

----------


## Bitch

Kom er nog een vervolg of doe je aan de ramadan stop ofzo

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey schatje.
Het was weer zoals gewoonlijk weer een mooi vervolgje.
Maar ga je zo snel weer verder??
want de nieuwsgierigheid blijf maar rond zweven.
Elmoehim, ga snel verder

Groetjes Ikram

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam
wyaw yahla mooi verhaal !!!!
ja ik ben niet de enigste die het hier zegt maar je verdient ook mijn complimenten!! ik heb het allemaal in een dag gelezen!! houden zo meid !!

xxx sanae


 :nijn: 
 :nijn:   :nijn: 
 :nijn:   :nijn: 
 :nijn: 

 :nijn: 
 :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Coming Man

hey meid ik vind je verhaal te gek joh ik heb me speciaal voor dit verhaal lid gemaakt zodat ik je kan vragen om je verhaal verder te schrijven ik weet niet hoe allemaal aan zo veel enthousiasme komt en aan de inspanning maar het gaat goed en ik wil dat je graag verder gaat het is een leuk verhaal helamaaal te gekk!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door TunisiaGirl_ 
> *een toensia wat doe je groot *


 Jij ook hier  :Confused:  
Hahahahahha Tunesie power  :tunis:  
Rwina_Zina ik zie nog steeds geen vervolg  :brozac:  
Voor de rest fijna ramadan  :zwaai:

----------


## missnadoria

iedereen mabrouk ramadan en rwina wanneer schrijf je eindelijk een vervolge iedereen w8888 alle een tijdje, op de vervolge ik word er echt gek, ik denk ook de andere maar ik hoop dat je snelll weer een vervolge gaat schrijfen okeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!beslamee eeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes nadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## khadija15

[[GLOW=red]COLOR=deeppink]He girl,

Je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij. ik ben echt verslaafd geworden aan jouw verhaal  :oog:  , je hebt zo veel talent.  :denk: . Nou, meid ga snel verder met je verhaal, want ik sta echt te springen om het vervolg te lezen  :jumping:  En maak er lekker een groot suk van

Groetjes Khadija

P.S: Ramadan Mabrouk allemaal [/COLOR] [/GLOW]

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Rwina_zinaaaaaaaa ga verder wollah deze verhaal is toppiee !!!!!*  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## HABIBA18

STILL WAITING

IK HOOP DAT JE SNEL VERDER GAAT

----------


## rwina_zina

RAMADAN MOEBARAK ALLEMAAL!!!!
ik wil iedereen veel succes wensen met het vasten,

en nu over het verhaal...
ik had wat probleempjes die opgelost moesten worden vandaar dat ik geen tijd had, sorry...maar ik schrijf wel verder
hahahahhahah nee ik doe niet aan een ramadan stop hahahah  :blij:  

alle nieuwe fans WELKOM en iedereen die reageert THANKSSSSSS
SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

ENNE dit verhaal is niet echt gebeurd op een aantal dingen na natuurlijk...  :knipoog:  

ik zit nu op school, zodra ik thuis ben (en heb gegeten) zal ik lekker op me dooie gemak verder schrijven! ik heb er weer helemaal zin in!
alleen ik weet niet waar ik ben  :Confused:  hahahah

tot strakssss

liefs rwina  :blauwe kus:   :tong uitsteken:   :knipoog:   :lekpuh:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *RAMADAN MOEBARAK ALLEMAAL!!!!
> ik wil iedereen veel succes wensen met het vasten,
> 
> en nu over het verhaal...
> ik had wat probleempjes die opgelost moesten worden vandaar dat ik geen tijd had, sorry...maar ik schrijf wel verder
> hahahahhahah nee ik doe niet aan een ramadan stop hahahah  
> 
> alle nieuwe fans WELKOM en iedereen die reageert THANKSSSSSS
> ...




oke gelukkig dan maar 

i am still waiting!

----------


## chocolatgirl

We zijn nog aan het wachten.

----------


## Bitch

Waar blijf je nou????
ik kan niet meer wachten.

----------


## khadija15

[GLOW=orange]Wil je alsjeblieft verder gaan ik wacht nou al 2 dagen en ik kan niet meer langer wachten.

please
groetjes Khadija[/GLOW]

----------


## missmagreb

he lieph
allus goed
oh my god wat kan jij goed verhalen schrijven bij die 9e verhaal
jankte iik helemaal mee joh
ga zo door en begin snel met weer ee nieuwe verhaal
nou doei doei
kus kus

----------


## girlie15

Salaam,

ECHT EEN TOP VERHAAL!!  :duim:  AHahHA heb k al heel vaak gezegd maaruh je verdient het nog meer te horen hihi  :grote grijns:  . Waar blijft je vervolg we zitten allemaal met smart te wachten en we zien nog steeds geen vervolg  :Confused:  Ga je snel verder?

Beslama,

----------


## [MaYa]

Heeeeey ToPPeRTJe!!
Me iZ Still waitin'..'N i CanT WaiT aNyMo'..
PLeazEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Ga Verder mennnnn..
JE verhaaal iz te errugg gewoon!!..  :Cool:  
Mn CoMPLiMentjezz !!!..  :ole:   :ole:  
Ga je nou aub verderrr? ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

xXx MaYa..!!

----------


## Bitch

Wanneer komt die vervolg nou ik draai helemaal door als er niet snel een vervolg komt.  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  


ga PLEACE zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## miss_remix

ewa ga je nog snel veder 
iedereen zit op je vervolg te wachten dussssss
thallah  :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

vervol graag  :moe:

----------


## ToEnSiA

[GLOW=red]IK WIL EEN VERVOLG EEN WEL NU METEEN ANDERS KOM JE PERSOONLIJK OPZOEKEN  :grote grijns:  OJA NOG EN VRAAG ALS DIT VERHAAL IS AFGELOPEN GA JE DAN NOG VOOR ONS EN NIEUWE VERHAAL ZETTEN.[/GLOW]

----------


## girlie15

awille nog steeds niks..??  :huil:

----------


## Bitch

ik draai helemaal door nog steeds geen vervolg

ga pleace pleace pleace zo snel mogenlij door

----------


## mocro_turkie

hey mensen.... 
Ik plaats dit bericht namens rwina, wij hebben de afgelopen dagen tentamens gehad en de komende dagen zullen we er nog een aantal krijgen!!! Vandaar dat ze geen tijd heeft om verder te schrijven..snappen jullie?? tuurlijk snappen jullie dat he!! haha grapje...
Ze vind het heel erg jammer dat ze niet verder kan schrijven, maar tentamens gaan voor he!!.....ik zal haar proberen over te halen om een stukje te gaan schrijven....nou ik hoop jullie genoeg geinformeerd te hebben... 
nou toedelssssss (op zijn nederlands  :Wink:   :Cool:  )

groetjes IK!!!!

----------


## girlie15

OOhh vandaaaarr!! :grote grijns:  Ik wens jullie veel succes met jullie tentamens, en natuurlijk gaat dat voor he! Dus we wachten gewoon met geduld (geduld is een schone zaak he) hihi  :lekpuh:  

Beslama,

----------


## XXXXSamiraXXXX

hoe oud ben je rwina?

----------


## TunisiaGirl

zo moest veel inhalen maar dushi ga verder  :blauwe kus:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Totaal aantal berichten: 720 
Gebruiker Berichten 
rwina_zina 102 
TunisiaGirl 55 
Ala0uia 38 
The Arab 30 
girlie15 29 
Miss_Rwina 25 
*magrib_girl* 24 
moonwalker 23 
mocro_turkie 21 
MissCousCous 20 
arhaz 20 
Bitch 19 
ahlamahlam 13 
farahhh 11 
Crazy-Lay-d 11 
Al3arbi 11 
RiFfIa_LaDy 11 
Najeema 10 
da_only_hiba 9 
iTaLia_LaDy 8 
[MaYa] 8 
ReBeCcaaAaa 8 
lella_ouaffa 8 
Mouzie 8 
hasna_the_best 7 
miss_marocia 7 
Hayati_Habibi 7 
maryam86 7 
miss_remix 7 
Dounia Dana 7 
ToEnSiA 7 
AraBicGiRl 5 
m'tiouia 5 
Babyface 5 
BoEsSa 5 
MoCro-sTyLo 4 
Beloved Person 4 
MzOuJDiA 4 
Houda19 4 
marocgirlll 4 
chocolatgirl 4 
[email protected] 4 
[email protected] 4 
lieverd 4 
missnadoria 4 
Sweet_Amel 4 
Samira_Zina 3 
HABIBA18 3 
annisa 3 
red_angel 3 
islygolfoujda 3 
Zitouna1611 3 
dutchyman 2 
angelrifia 2 
miss-Anniesa 2 
hajat15 2 
AmElTjE 2 
Maroc_The_Best 2 
cheba_riffia 2 
Liin Sivi 2 
khadija15 2 
gizlane 2 
zohraasilah 2 
Sweet_Naoual 2 
Shmisha 2 
dizzy lizzy 2 
kalima 2 
SaMmIeJ 2 
Is, 1 
Marruecos 1 
maria1 1 
maroc_n 1 
Sweet_Baby 1 
NAOUJA 1 
rifia18 1 
rachid_akroum 1 
missmagreb 1 
Tangaria 1 
Kidar 1 
MiSsY-MaRoC 1 
MiSzZ-tAzA 1 
marocie_saida 1 
soumiezuste 1 
magrebiaa 1 
lala sahara 1 
XXXXSamiraXXXX 1 
ZuidMarocia 1 
LoveSabrina 1 
salimagirl 1 
sweet_angail 1 
zina_rwina 1 
sahrawia 1 
KiNG-LaTiF 1 
shema23 1 
snowhite 1 
nezha765 1 
Coming Man 1 
miss22 1 
Nabeel 1 
sanae_fatiha 1 
Karisma 1 
jada 1 
Sane 1 



Ik ben de nummer 1fan  :bandiet:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik ben 2de ...  :wohaa:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

woehoew, ik ben op de 5de plaats......... Oh my god
Elmoehim zina, ga snel verder met je verhaal

Groetjes Ikram XxX

----------


## Bitch

ewa komt er nog een vervolg of hoe zit dat

----------


## [email protected]

nog geen vervolg.  :frons:

----------


## miss_remix

ewa houd ons niet langer in spanning

schrijf ze meid
thallah

----------


## MiSzZ-tAzA

NOG STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG??!!  :Confused:  
PLEASE PLEASE GA SNEL VERDER...
IK W8 OP EEN VERVOLG..!!

xXxjes LoUbNa

----------


## girlie15

Hahaha uit verveling van het wachten een lijstje gemaakt?? Soo daar heb je wel tijd in gestopt wantt zoveel berichten!! Wajemaaaa Hahahah goed hoor!!  :grote grijns:  Ennuhhh rwina veel succes met je tentamessss en we hopen dat je weer snel verder gaat  :lol: 

Beslamaaa

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

we kwamen aan bij het cafeetje en zagen dat de hele groep ook al was geariveert, we groette iedereen en gingen erbij zitten, we kletsten en lachten veel, yassin begon weer eens te brullen....
mensennnnnnnnn hoelaat vertrekken we morgen??????? iedereen begon een beetje natedenken
en ze keken amin en mij aan, alsof ik dat moet weten zij amin onschuldig, ik lachte 'ja amin jij weet altijd alles beter ik denk toch echt dat jij het beste kan zeggen hoelaat we morgen nou precies vertrekken en waar we afspreken!' amin dacht na, oke, ik mag dat bepalen?! dan gaat iedereen om 7 uur sochtends de deur uit en we zien elkaar bij het glitter huis! iedereen begon commentaar te geven en amin lag gestrekt van het lachen
nee joh dombo's we zien elkaar wel bij het glitter huis, rond de klok van 10 uur...
en niet te laat komen!!!!! iedereen glimlachte, nee te laat komen? ik riep brahim, iedereen keek hem en lachte, iedereen wist dat brahim een slaapgek was, hij was helemaal gek op slapen, slapen was zijn hobby's, zijn lust en zijn leven! de groep begon zich te splitsen, sommige moesten alles nog inpakken voor morgen en sommige hadden slaap nodig omdat ze deze dagen willen genieten van het mooie marokko...
mina en ik hadden afgesproken dat zij haar spullen ging halen en bij mij ging slapen, me telefoon ging over..
het was samier....hij vroeg of ik zo snel mogelijk kon komen.......mina bracht me en vertelde haar dat ze me moest ophalen zodra ze klaar was met haar spullen te pakken...
ik klopte zenuwachtig aan de deur, ik wachte even maar werd ongeduldig en klopte nogmaals
samier deed de deur open, me zenuwen vertrokken toen ik samier voor de deur zag staan met een hele grote big smile, ik groette hem en liep naar binnen..wat is samier? wat wil je me vertellen?
hahah ik wil je ten eersten gewoon zien! je bent me beste vriendin en ik miste je gewoon....
ik zag aan zijn ogen dat hij dat niet meende.....ik zag dat er wat was met hem, ik kan daar niet tegen want nu voel ik me zenuwachtig en ben ik bang dat er wat aan de hand is, terwijl we naar de woonkamer liepen kletsten we wat en samier grapte wat, hij pakte drinken en oppeens kreeg hij een serieus gezicht, 
esma, ik wil je wat vragen maar ik wil dat je me eerlijk antwoord geeft...ik friemelde wat aan me handen doordat ik zenuwachtig werd, ik knikte...hij keek naar de grond en begon te praten, esma je weet hoeveel naual voor me betekent toch? ik knikte nogmaals, ik ga er niet omheen draaien es, ik wil graag weten
hebben yassin en naual wat met elkaar? ik kreeg het benauwd, ik wist dat het zo was, ze hadden wat met elkaar en ik wist ook dat het serieus was tussen hen, wat moest ik hierop zeggen? ik weet nog dat naual had gezegt toen ze bij me sliep dat het liever niet heb dat haar broer het weet.......
hij keek me strak aan, ik begon er omheen te draaien..hoezo vraag je dat samier? zoiets moet je niet aan mij vragen maar aan haar zelf samier, ESMA JE BENT ME BESTE VRIENDIN! IK HEB HET RECHT OM TE WETEN OF NAUAL EEN VAN DIE WIJVEN IS DIE AAN VRIENDJES DOET!
ik schrok van wat hij zij en ook op de toon hoe hij het zij, ik kreeg tranen, 
samier.....dus ik ben een van die wijven? hij keek me geschrokken aan......ik kon me tranen nie tegen houden ze vloeide over me wangen heen, ik kon me gewoon niet inhouden, ik begon te schreeuwen zonder dat ik het door had, IS GOED SAMIER IS GOED!!! ik liep weg en ik hoorde samier op de achtergrond smeken..
ik rende naar buiten...ik ging naar huis..

thuis aangekomen rende ik naar me kamer en plofte op me bed, hoe kon hij dat zeggen? ik wil weten of naual een van die wijven is!!?? wijven? hoe kon hij? samier? mijn samier deed me pijn....
me telefoon hoorde ik telkens over gaan maar ik gaf het geen aandacht, ik hoorde na een tijdje geklop op de deur en iemand kwam binnen, het was mina, ik sliep half, ik kon wel alles horen om me heen, maar was wel met me ogen dicht gaan liggen, mina was druk aan het praten tegen me over wat ze allemaal wel niet mee had, oja dat reisje morgen dacht ik toen , ik was het min of meer vergeten...
ik stond op en liep naar de badkamer en mina had mijn laatste dingetjes ingepakt omdat ze zag dat ik moe was had ze dat voor me gedaan, ik waste me gezicht en poetste me tanden ik trok me pyjama aan en dook in bed, mina deed hetzelfde, ze zat tegen me te praten maar ik luisterde niet, het licht ging uit, en nog praten mina door, ik was met me hoofd naar de andere kant gaan liggen, er vielen tranen over me neus op me kussen, ik probeerde niet te snikken, het zou niets uit maken hoor door mina's gepraat, maar ik had helemaal geen zin in mina die nog zou vragen wat er is gebeurd, dan moet ik dat helemaal uitleggen en daar heb ik de pest aan! ik keek op mijn telefoon en zag dat ik 18 oproepen gemist had, het was samier..
maar ik had woede in mij en verdriet, ook had ik 2 smsjes van hem ontvangen:

*lieve esma, vergeef het me? ik smeek het je dat is niet hoe ik het bedoelde!
please vergeef me zusje van mij!!! je bent alles voor me esma alles!
ik kan niet slapen! wil je dat ik nu naar je toe kom en je vraag me te vergeven?
samier.

*o my god esma? hoe heb ik dat kunnen zeggen??
ik begrijp je wel dat je boos bent! echt!
maar ik zat zo fout! mijn tranen maken me dat op dit moment duidelijk!
samier.

shit, samier huilde? neee waarom nou! ik voel me schuldig maar het kan niet anders, hij denkt er blijkbaar zo over?! dat kan neit eigenlijk! zo is samier niet, ik ga het niet goed maken, dat doe ik niet!!
al moet onze vriendschap daarmee geeindigt worden.....
me tranen worden meer en meer en ik val in slaap met de enge gedachten nooit meer de smsjes van samier te ontvangen elke dag, of zijn allerdaagse telefoontjes als hij me verteld wat ie allemaal heeft gedaan en ik hem alles vertel wat ik heb gedaan en denk..hij kan altijd zo goed luisteren en hij is zo eerlijk!
ik ga je missen samier, 


ik word gewekt door muziek die mina had opgezet, het was al ochtend en ze was zich al aan het omkleden, hehe eindelijk wakker esma! als ik jou was zou ik uit bed springen het is al 9 uur en je weet 10 uur daar!
ik sprong inderdaad uit bed en liep gelijk naar de douche waar ik een douch nam en me haar gelijk deed..
ik deed het in een staart ik kleedde me in mijn baby roze rok die over me knieen valt en deed me belgat onder(marokkaanse schoentjes) daarboven deed ik een wit blousje wat dan ook sloeg op me witte riem..
ik vroeg mina of ze me op wilde maken en dat deed ze ook, ze combineerde wat licht roze en wit...
ik vond het wel mooi en niet overdreven, ik deed me haar los omdat ik dat mooier vond dan een staart op dit moment, mina was nog niet klaar, ik wel, dus ik bedacht de spullen alvast in de auto te doen, met welke auto gaan we eigenlijk mina? mina keek me aan met een kop die aan het nadenken was, maak mij niet uit eigenlijk, zei ze, we pakken wel de mijne esma, dan rij ik wel ik zie namelijk dat je moe bent, thanks liefie
ik liep met me spullen naar beneden en liep naar de auto van mina, ik deed de spullen achterin, ik moest nog een paar keer naar boven om wat spullen te halen, toen ik alles in de auto had gelegd liep ik naar het winkeltje aan de overkant om lekkere dingen te halen voor onderweg, ik trof yassin daar aan, o nee dacht ik moet ik nou precies hem tegenkomen?! hij groete me en vroeg me of ik al klaar was, ik knikte en zij dat ik zo naar de afgesproken plaats zou gaan, hij ook....ik zag dat yassin niet echt blij keek...dus ik vroeg hem waarom hij zo deed, esma naual doet zo raar! ik weet niet wat ik verkeerd heb gedaan?!
ze zou ook meegaan maar oppeens gaat ze niet meer, hij keek erg ongelukkig, hij keek me aan en ik zij maar snel, ik zal kijken wat ik voor je kan doen yassin, dankje esma je bent een engel! tot zo!
hij liep het winkeltje uit, ik zuchte en haalde wat ik nodig had en zette dat voorin de auto, ik zat er mee, wat zal er met naual zijn?! ik belde haar op, ja hallo met naual?
hey naual met esma! ga je niet meer mee????????
ik hoorde naual met een beetje droevig stem nee zeggen..
waarom vroeg ik haar, naual antwoorde daar op dat dat een lang verhaal is......naual zal ik je broer vragen of je mag? esma als je dat voor me wilt doen graag????!!!!!want ik heb zoiezo alles in gepakt, 
ik bel je zo terug beslama naual, shit en nu? nu moet ik samier bellen? nee dat doe ik niet!
ik ga hem niet bellen! weet je ik sms hem gewoon, dat kan ook!

*samier hoe kan je je zusje dat aandoen haar niet te laten gaan?
dat is het vertrouwen dat je dus in me hebt........esma

u bericht is verstuurt naar 'samier  :frons:  

'

----------


## rwina_zina

ik zal inscha allah morgen verder schrijven!

liefs rwina zinaatje

----------


## HABIBA18

Weer een mooi vervolg.
ik kan niet wachten op de vervolg.

----------


## missmagreb

he schatjuh
ga please snel verder met het verhaal
please.
of je krijgt een  :stomp: 
nee grapjuh maar ga alsjeblief verdurrr
kus kus moi

----------


## dizzy lizzy

heey meid
leuk verhaal!!!!
ga zo snel mogelijk weer veder
xxxxxxxiezzzz
thallah  :lachu:   :nerveus:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej meid ..
Hoop dat alles oke is ..?
Met mij wel ..
En hoop dat je tentamens goed zijn gegaan .. :Smilie:  ..
Maja .. thnx voor je vervolg .. echt een mooi stukje .. 
Hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft kan namelijk niet meer w8-n ..
Hoor gauw van je ..
Liefs en kusjes .. ikke ..

----------


## missmagreb

he lieph
alsjealsjealsje blief 
ga snell verderrrrrr
ik ga bijna dood joh
please opscxhietuh met die verhaal
weejoow als je klaar bent met dit verhaal moet je wel weer een ander verhaal schrijvun he
nou ik stopmet typen
doei doei
 :gek:  :moelijk:
kus kus

----------


## miss_remix

:knipoog:  heey meid
ga zo snel mogelijk veder 
we zitten nog steeds op je vevolg aan het wachten
mabrouk ramadan
thallah 
xiez yasmin

----------


## girlie15

Weer een supergoed en leuk vervolg! We wachten met spanning op het vervolg!

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

Prachtige Stuk .. Hoop dat je snel verder schrijft .. 

Beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## missmagreb

he liephiega AUB VERDER met jou verhaal
alsje :Smilie:

----------


## Bitch

vervolg!!!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

ben bezig met een vervolg!  :grote grijns:  

IK BEN MAANDAG LEKKER JARIGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:  
 :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:  
 :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:  

er is er een jarig hoera hoera
dat kun je wel zien dat ben IK
dat vinden we alle zo prettig jaja
en daarom zingen we blij!

(ik weet niet hoe die verder gaat maar ik weet wel dat ik nu verder ga met mijn vervolg!  :stout:  )


liefsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ik

----------


## mocro_turkie

EWAAAAAAAAAAAA .....
je bent hierrrrrr....maar waarom niet op msn???hahahhaa
kom op die andere dan

liefs ik....

ja mensen me schatje is maandag jarigggggggg......
hiep hiep hoeraaaaaaaa....
love you schat..(vooral vandaag heel erg, niet normaal gewoon..haha you knowwww!!!!)

----------


## arhaz

al vast van harte gefeliciteert met je vejaardag.
en hoe oud word je??

als je nu een vervolg plaats krijg je een kado van me. hihi!! 


 :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## Bitch

[GLOW=skyblue]

gefeliciteerd[/GLOW]    


 :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:  

Maar wel door schrijven he het is echt een super verhaal!!!

----------


## miss_remix

heey
gefeliciteerd  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

thallah!!!
ps iedereen nog een fijne ramadan!!!

----------


## Boufarkoesh

Hey kanjer ik vind je verhaal echt toppie hoorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
je bent echt een natuurtalent maar wil je snel verder schrijven ik kan iet wachten het is so spannend mohim ik sie het wel KUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Marjam

----------


## MiSzZ-tAzA

heey lieverd,

GEFELICITEERD...!!! En een fijne verjaardag verder..
(maar schrijf je wel snel verder...?!)  :engel:  

xXxjes LoUbNa

----------


## [email protected]

gefeliciteerd  :party:  


 :party:   :gefeliciteerd:

----------


## girlie15

:wohaa:  GEFELICITEERD ALVASTTT  :wohaa:  

Ennuh....
Ik kan het liedje wel verder afmaken voor je  :grote grijns: 

Zij leven lang HOERA!HOERA!
Zij leven lang HOERA!HOERA!
Zij leven lang HOERA! HOERA!!

(hihihi loooooollll  :lol:  )

Let niet op mij k ben de geksteeeeeeeeee  :oog:

----------


## missmagreb

he gefeliciteerd  :party:   :ole: 
maak er wat van
he 1 vraagjuh hoe zet je een verhaaltjuh op maroc.nl
alvast bedankt
nou doeoeg
P.S:ga snel verder met:ZIn in mArokKo

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel mooi vervolg!!!

en een Gelukkige Verjaardag  :party:   :gefeliciteerd:   :party:  




 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Ala0uia

Alvast Gefeliciteerd Met Je Verjaardag .........  :party:  

 :gefeliciteerd: 

En maak er een leuke dag van meid .. 

Toedels  :zwaai:  Ala0uia

----------


## rwina_zina

iK BeN OvEr EeN uUr JaRiG!! SpAnNeNd!!
veel plezier met het vervolg!  :tong uitsteken:  

zucht...ik deed me telefoon is me tas en ging weer naar binnen, mina was eindelijk klaar maar het was nog niet tien uur, ik liep naar de keuken en dronk wat...ik vond het zo jammer dat naual niet mee mocht gaan.
ik wist niet dat samier zo was, dat had ik totaal niet verwacht gewoon, maar is hij eigenlijk wel zo?
ik begrijp natuurlijk wel wat hij bedoelt, ik snap best dat hij niet wilt dat zijn zusje een vriendje heeft,
ik dacht ook altijd zo over ikram mijn zusje, ik had haar vaak gewaarschuwd, ik zij haar vaak dat ze nog lang niet jarig is als ik merk dat ze een vriendje heeft, puur om het feit dat ik niet wil dat ze pijn zal voelen ooit,
dat gun ik me zusje niet! dat gunt niemand denk ik zijn familie lid, maar ikram is nu al verloofd!!!!!
ik ben blij voor haar, vooral omdat mohamed de gelukkige is, een super jongen!
ESMAAAA ik werd ontwaakt uit mijn droom wereld door mina, ik had me tas bij haar gelaten en ze schreeuwde dat mijn telefoon over ging...NEEM MAAR OP MINA...
ik hoorde dat mina opnam maar wilde niet horen wat er besproken werd omdat me gevoel me vertelde dat het samier was, ik had mina niet verteld over mijn ruzie met samier, ik weet dat ze dan naar samier toe gaat en het gaat proberen goed te maken, dat wil ik niet, ik zal niet naar hem toe gaan, hij komt zelf maar!hij zit fout niet ik! esmaaaa hoorde ik mina roepen, ik liep naar haar toe en vroeg wie er had gebeld, samier zij ze..
mina zat haar laatste dingetjes in te pakken en vertelde me heel onenthousias dat samier belde en dat hij onderweg is om naual te brengen, ik kreeg een brok in me keel, mina denkt natuurlijk gewoon dat naual al zoiezo mee zou gaan, samier laat haar gewoon gaan! ik zucht een paar keer en loop naar beneden, we zijn helemaal klaar om te vetrekken alleen wachten we nog op naual, we hebben de deur al dicht gedaan en zitten op de stoep, ik zie dat er een auto aan komt rijden, het is samier, ik sta snel op en doe alsof ik wat met de auto bezig ben zodat ik niet met hem hoef te praten, naual stapt uit en ze groet ons, mina helpt haar met de spullen in de auto te plaatsen, ik zie dat samier naar me kijkt uit de auto, ik deed onzettend mijn best om mijn tranen in te houden, ik wil niet dat hij gaat denken dat ik hopeloos ben ofzo, die verdomde trots van mij ook....naual stapt de auto in en ook mina volgt haar, ik weet cker dat naual snel de auto in stapte omdat ze bang was dat haar broer van gedachte zo veranderen, ik wil net naar de auto lopen om in te stappen maar ik zie dat samier uitstapt, ik kan het hem niet maken om in te stappen, en ik wacht totdat hij voor me staat...
hij kijkt me aan en ik kijk hem aan, ik laat een traantje vallen, maar ik blijf hem strak aankijken,  :blozen:   :huil:  
sorry zegt hij en dan loopt hij weg, hij rijd super snel weg, ik veeg me tranen weg en dan stap ik in de auto..
wat zij me broer esma? niks meid! maak je geen zorgen! we gaan er een leuk uitje van maken!
naual knikt., hij doet zo raar, over yassin enzo! dat gaat hem toch niets aan! samier probeert oppeens tha big brother uit te hangen, ik kan me daar zo boos om maken esma!
ik weet het naual maar maak je niet druk, zo zijn broers nou eenmaal, JA EN IK KAN HET WETEN GRAPT MINA! we rijden naar de afgesproken plaats en iedereen is er al, we zijn op tijd, ik zie dat amin een grote glimlach op ze gezicht krijgt als hij me ziet, ze raam gaat omlach en ook de mijne...
ik dacht dat je niet zou komen liefie, ik gaf hem een knipoog..ben je gek! dit zou ik voor geen goud willen missen! oke dan lacht amin......iedereen start ze auto en daar gaan we dan....

het is rustig in de auto, naual is aan het smsen met yassin want ik zie als hij langs rijd dat ze een beetje gebaren met hun telefoons, mina en tarik zijn een soort van race op de "mooie asfalt" van marokko begonnen, en ik? ik ben aan het denken, ik voel me zo raar als ik aan het feit denk dat ik bijna terug ga naar nederland, dan zal het zo anders zijn, ik ben zo bang dat het anders zal gaan tussen mij en amin, het gaat gewoon perfect op het moment, maar zo wil ik het ook laten, soms fanataseer ik dat we getrouwd zijn en een kind hebben dat in huis rond rent............oooh maar soms denk ik aan rare dingen, bijv dat amin dood gaat...dan voel ik me zo klote! als dat gebeurd dan wil ik niet meer..ik kan niet zonder hem, als ik aan zoiets denk dan wil ik amin zo graag vasthouden, heeeel lang en niet meer loslaten....
ik ben zo gek op hem! hij is me leven! maar dat realliseert hij zich niet volgens mij...
ik pak me telefoon en typ zonder er bij na te denken een berichtje....

*ik hou van je amin, je bent alles voor me, ik hoop dat we altijd bij elkaar blijven.

nadat ik hem die bericht stuur sluit ik me ogen en zie amin voor me, hij is altijd zo lief voor me geweest..
het is mijn ware, iedereen denkt altijd ik hoop dat ik de ware vind, nu heb ik hem gevonden, maar nu denk ik ik hoop dat ik hem nooit meer kwijt raak.....
ik voel oppeens dat de auto is gestopt, ik open me ogen nog niet, ik voel dat de deuren open gaan en ik hoor gepraat en gelach nog open ik me ogen niet, ik wil dat beeld van amin niet kwijt......
dan voel ik iets, iemand is dicht bij me......ik open met schrik me ogen, het is amin, hij lacht...en kust me
lief berichtje.......ik kijk om me heen, en zie dat iedereen eten is halen bij een winkeltje..
ik kijk amin weer aan...ik voel dat ik moet huilen, er verschijnen tranen, amin kijkt me vragent aan
waarom huil je lieverd??? heb ik wat verkeerds gedaan? nee nee amin dat is het niet...
ik ben bang...waarvoor essie ino? ik ben bang....bang je kwijt te raken...
amin kijkt me geschokt aan en omhelst me.....hij drukt mijn hoofd tegen ze borst aan...ik voel zijn hart tekeer gaan, esma, je raakt me nooit kwijt! nooit! je bent mijn vrouw! binnekort zijn we voor altijd bij elkaar!
wees niet bang lieverd, je hoeft bang voor niets te zijn..ik ben bij je, leg je angst in mijn handen esma..
je hoeft je nergens zorgen over te maken, je bent me vrouw mijn leven! ik zal er voor zorgen dat je gelukkig word! dat beloof ik je...hij veegt me tranen weg en kust me op me voorhoofd....
esma ga je nu niet bij mij in de auto zitten?? hij keek me lief aan, nou oke....alleen omdat je me lief aankijkt he! naual gins voor zitten met mina, en ik bij amin in de auto alleen met amin...
amin en ik praten wat, zeg amin hebben jullie wel al een huisje gehuurt? amin knikte..ja tuurlijk, een hele grote omdat we met nogal veel mensen zijn! ja dat is waar, ik dacht al! ik was bang dat jullie nog niks hebben gehuurt en dan komen we daar aan in de hitte en moeten we wachten! je weet het is daar ongelovelijk druk nu...amin keek me vlug aan en legte zijn hand op de mijne.....meid je hoeft je nergens druk om te maken als je met mij bent! als je met mij bent ben je veilig...o god dacht ik in mezelf
het gevoel dat ik nu heb kan ik niet omschrijven....ik voel me veilig bij amin.....


we zijn nu al meer dan een uur onderweg...aminnnn wanneer komen we nou aan zeur ik....eerst waren we veel sneller...amin lacht....loop niet zo te mopperen schat! ik loop niet amin ik zit........
amin lacht....we zijn er zo, niet zo geiriteert liefie!

eindelijk zijn we er....we stappen uit en het komt me allemaal bekend voor!
het is dat ene plaatsje waar we eerst ook verbleven! alleen zie ik dat we nu een groter huis hebben..
je ziet dat veel mensen lol maken, het is dicht bij de stad vandaar dat het zo druk is, de meiden kijken rond..
en ik zie dat ze het gewelig vinden aangezien er veel boys met gespierde buikjes rondlopen, ik loop langs naual en fluister in haar oor "niet slecht  :knipoog:  " naual lacht...
al gauw springen yassin en tarik naar hun vriendinnetjes, ik zie dat ze elkaar leuk vinden, yassin en naual, ze vinden elkaar echt heel leuk, hoe kan samier dan zoiets zeggen? maar ja ik ga niet aan hem denken nu..
we stormen ons huisje binnen met ze alle en het eerste wat de jongens doen is de stoelen naar buiten brengen dat heb iedereen gedaan, iedereen zoekt ze kamer uit behalve amin en ik....we zitten te kletsen met elkaar over onderwerpen die nergens om gaan......we zitten op de stoelen en kletsen maar een heel eind door..dat kan ik heel goed met amin! iedereen is bezig met van alles en nog wat zie ik....oppeens komt de hele groep naar buiten stormen,....zeg amin en esma.....wij hebben allemaal kamers hoor, er is weinig voor jullie over grapt souad....nou wij gaan met ze alle de buurt erkennen CIAO!
amin kijkt me aan, kom we gaan even kijken hoe het daar binnen is....er is niemand meer in het huis..alleen amin en ik....amin lacht...esmaaa in elke kamer zit een koffer! er zijn geen kamers meer over..!!!
jawel amin nog 1! het is een prachtige kamer met een tweepersoonsbed, ja nou jij hebt je kamer gevonden esma! en ik dan.....ik kijk een beetje verlegen, amin.....je mag wel in mijn kamer slapen...amin weet niet waar hij naar toe moet kijken! zo schamend voelt hij zich.......hij sleept een van de MTARBA/SEDARIA/MAROKKAANSE BANK naar de slaap kamer en pakt wat dekens en maakt zijn "bed" op...........nadat we alles hebben uitgepakt, gaat amin naar de keuken, ik lig op bed en amin en ik praten tegen elkaar ookal is hij in de keuken, hij komt de kamer in met een SINIJET/DIENBLAD met daarop een bord en twee glazen, als ik goed kijk zijn het twee broodjes kaas en twee glazen melk...
kom eet op dan gaan we even lekker de stad in lieverd..
we eten ons broodje op en dan fris ik me even op.....
amin ligt op bed en als ik uit de douche kom lopen zie ik dat hij naar me kijkt...
gelukkig word het spannende moment onderbroken door een telefoon die over gaat..
het is maryam...
hey liefie hoe is het met je!!!
maryam heeft me zoveel te vertellen! 
zeg esma...samier en ik zijn van plan een dagje daar heen te komen naar jullie...
MAAR MARYAM HEBBEN JULLIE DAN....AAAAAH
maryam lacht........ik leg je alles uit...ik ben zo blij voor je maryam!
we spreken af dat ze me belt als ze van plan is te komen.....

amin kom je...we gaan winkelen........

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina zina 
alles goed nou ik hoop het wel. Ik wilde je alvast feliciteren met je verjaardag hoe oud wordt je?????????????????

en ik wilde je zeggen dat je weer eens een top vervolg heb geplaatst en ik hoop dat er SOONNNNNNNN weer eentje geplaatst zal worden nou ik zie het allemaal nog wel.

heel veel xxxxxxxxxxjes je fan M'TIOUIA
CIAO EN PEACE

----------


## m'tiouia

he mensen ik had een vraagje voor jullie. 
wie neemt dit verhaal over zonder reacties als het er helemaal staat ik zou hem dan graag willen ontvangen en uitprinten.
veel xxxxxxxxxxxxjes van M'TIOUIA

----------


## arhaz

is dat alles?!?!?!?!

ik wil meer!!!

----------


## Bitch

Super vervolg!!!!! thnx echt super!!!!
Maar wel kort hoor 

en nog maals gefeliciteerd!!! 
hoe oud wordt je???

----------


## girlie15

Salaam Ailaikoem,

GEFELICITEEEERDD  :blauwe kus:  HEHE nog vele jaren te gaan!!  :jumping:  
Goed vervolg! Ga je snel verder??

----------


## rwina_zina

ALAIKOM A SALAAM

jaja...ik zet er snel wel weer een vervolg op!maar ik was zo moeeeee  :slapen:  

IK BEN VANDAAG JARIGGGGGGGG!!
ik bedank iedereen die me heb gefeliciteerd!  :player:  
enne geloof het of niet..ik ben vandaag nog maar 17 jaar geworden  :melk:  
tja....
 :hihi:  
nou ik ga lekker me verjaardag vieren..en vanavond....
als ik net in mijn pyjama zit en me nest in wil duiken...
dan zet ik er nog een leuk vervolg op(birthday edition  :wohaa:  )

nou toedoelsssssssssssssss 

 :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

:boogie:  je bent jarig vandaaaaaaag  :boogie: 

Gefeliciteerd schatje  :gefeliciteerd:  , moge allah al jou wensen in vervulling laten gaan


trouwens bedankt voor de lange vervolgjes  :duim:  je doet het nog steeds verdomd goeddddddddd  :jumping:   :jumping:  

groetjesss
Only-ZuidMarocia  :handbang:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Ga gauw verder rwinaaa_zinaaaaaa

----------


## missmagreb

he lievurdd
van harte :party: 
en nog vele jaren.
he lees mijn verhaal ook ff hij heet een verhaal
en ik had per ongeluk een vervolg op een ander pagina gezet
en die heet een verhaatjuh
nou ik ga
wel verder schrijvuhh he
KUS KUS KUS

----------


## MzOuJDiA

GeFeLiCiTeErD LiEvErD !!  :gefeliciteerd:  
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie: 
 :party:  

KuSz(K) MwAaAaAaAaHhh !!  :kusgrijs:

----------


## missmagreb

ik word echt helemaal gek alsjeblief maak snel een vervolg
ohw ja nogmaals..... :gefeliciteerd:  en nog vele jaren.
en lees A.U.B ook mijn stukjuh oke
please oke en ik w8 op je reactie en op je vervolg
nou doei schatjuh
KUS KUS KUS

----------


## Bitch

Hiep hiep hoera

----------


## [MaYa]

Heeeyz Rwina..
Nog gefelictiteeerd met j B-Day  :gefeliciteerd:   :gefeliciteerd:  *Beetje te laat MaaJa.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ga snelll Verderr okii :grote grijns: 

xXx MaYa !!..

----------


## rwina_zina

daar staan amin en ik dan, in de stad, ik zie al tig winkeltjes die ik wil gaan bezoeken, maar amin stelt voor eerst wat te gaan drinken, dat doen we.....we zitten bij een lekker cafeetje wat er netjes uitziet..
er zitten alle soorten mensen wat te drinken of eventueel wat eten, oude mensen, jongeren uit marokko, jongeren uit nederland, vanalles en nog wat...amin zoekt een plekje uit en ik neem plaats, de ober komt gelijk naar ons toe om onze bestellingen aan te nemen, ' doe mij maar een hawai amin...'
'wahed hawai, wahed pommes,' soekran de ober knikt en loopt weg (1 hawai= een tropisch drankje met prik en 1 pommes= dat is een soort appelsap met prik ) amin kan goed arabisch spreken valt me op, terwijl we allebei berbers zijn, het is belangrijk de arabische taal te beheersen want als je in marokko bent heb je dat wel nodig, amin verteld me wat verhalen uit zijn jeugd, dat doe ie wel eens vaker, ik geniet van zijn verhalen
en de ober komt aan met de drankjes, we drinken en praten...' zeg esma ?wat is het eerste wat je gaat doen als je in nederland bent?' ik lach en denk daarna na, hmmm wat ga ik doen...ik weet niet..jij?
amin lacht 'ik ga naar mac! meteen een fisfilet menu halen! daar heb ik zo een ongelovelijke trek in!'
ik moest lachen, waar die gek ook aan denkt! amin kijkt om zich heen, ik kijk met hem mee...
een meisje dat alleen zit aan een tafel kijkt naar amin, amin draait zich snel om, en kijkt me aan...
ik voelde wel een steek van jaloezie, maar amin keek haar niet aan, en ik weet dat ik amin kan vertrouwen....ik keek naar het meisje....ze zag me en keek snel naar het boek waar ze in zat te lezen...
ze had haar in een staart en een bril op, ik kon zien aan de manier van kleden dat ze gewoon uit markko kwam, amin zag dat ik naar haar zat te kijken, en lachte.....ik keek hem met een stomme glimlach aan..wat lach je nou? amin moest nu nog harder lachen....ik lachte met hem mee.....
esma...geef toe je bent een beetje jaloers?! ik werd boos..HELEMAAL NIET!!!
amin lachte maar door ' ohhh esma..dus je vind het niet erg als ik naar haar toe ga en een praatje met haar maak? nou...ehm...als je dat wilt moet je gaan...zei ik met een jaloers gezicht...
amin had helemaal tranen in zijn ogen van het lachen........hij hield me hand vast en zij lachend dat ik de enige voor hem was, nu kon ik er ook wel om lachen....we dronken onze drinken op, amin betaalde en we vertrokken, we gingen winkel in winkel uit, ik kocht souveniertjes voor me nederlandse vriendinnen, en wat leuke dingetjes voor me zelf, amin deed dat ook, er waren een aantal vrienden in nederland gebleven en hij kocht voor hen wat grappige spulletjes zoals mini darboekas (tromeltjes) 
we kwamen in de stad zackaria brahim tarik en mina tegen, we kletsten wat en we spraken af om tegen de avond in het huisje te zijn zodat we met ze alle gaan eten, tarik en mina hadden het gezellig, we namen afscheid, 'tot strakjes', we liepen door en kwamen aan bij een waarzegster....amin durfte niet naar binnen te gaan, maar ik sleurde hem mee, 'nee esma please! ik durf niet naar heksen!' ik lachte en trok hem mee, we kwamen binnen en zaggen een oude vrouw zitten met allemaal potten om haar heen waar allemaal frutseltjes in zaten, amin fluisteren in me oor dat het allemaal rommel was, ik porde hem dat ie stil moest zijn, de vrouw vroeg ons verder te komen, we gingen voor haar staan en ze vroeg vriendelijk of we wilde zitten, dat deden we, de vrouw lachte naar ons, ze deed wat met een glas waar iets donker in zat, ze vroeg ons naar haar te luisteren....we luisterde aandachtig naar de vrouw
'eerst keek ze naar amin, jij houd echt van haar he? vroeg ze hem..amin knikte..
je moet vergeten wat er vroeger is gebeurd enniet bang zijn dat het nog een keer gebeurd amin zij ze...
amin keek me aan...hoe weet ze me naam esma.....????? de vrouw praten door....amin, heb vertrouwen..'
toen keek ze naar mij, ze keek me met grote ogen aan.....hij heeft je geholpen he esma?
ik keek haar vragend aan...weet je het dan niet meer esma? hij heeft jou geholpen..
nog steeds snapte ik er helemaal niks, amin moest lachen...hij grapte in het nederlands 'esma ze heeft over jou niks te melden dus gaat ze maar onzin praten' ik keek haar nog steeds aan..ik voelde me raar
reda ....zij ze oppeens........ik kon wel schreeuwen! ik was geschrokken en lijkbleek, maar ik wilde niet opvallen bij amin, amin was wat met ze telefoon aan het doen, en was niet naar de vrouw aan het luisteren gelukkig...de vrouw praten weer 'hij heeft je geholpen esma omdat je een goede vrouw bent, je heb het je niet verbeeld echt niet zij ze overtuigend' ik knikte alleen maar omdat ik echt geschrokken was
' hij heeft je met plezier geholpen en hij bedankt jou dat je jou vertrouwen in zijn handen hebt gelegd, 
esma en amin, amin keek op omdat hij ze naam hoorde, 'jullie horen bij elkaar, (ja dat kan ik je ook wel vertellen esma zij amin met een schreins op zijn gezicht) jullie moeten sterk zijn voor in alle moeilijke tijden, laat je niet leiden door andere mensen en wees eerlijk tegen elkaar....daarmee sluiten de vrouw haar verhaal, ze had de hele tijd niet gelachen pas toen ze klaar was vertelde ze me dat ik een mooie meid was en vroeg ze me dingen over nederland en wenste me nog een fijne vakantie...amin en ik gaven de vrouw geld, we gaven haar extra en ze bedankte ons alsof we haar leven hadden gered ofzo...
ik was in de war, dus reda bestond wel...ik wist het.....maar is het dan een engel???? ik snap het allemaal niet?! moeilijke tijden? komen er nog moeilijke tijden aan dan? of bedoelt ze wat ik allemaal heb meegemaakt? ik had niet moeten gaan want nu heb ik nog geen duidelijkheid, alhoewel ik wel weet dat amin van me houd, maar dat wist ik wel....
amin en ik slenterde over de straten....amin grapte en lachte, hij dacht helemaal niet na over wat de vrouw had gezegt...ik besloot er ook niet mee te zitten, bovendien was het toch niet slecht wat de vrouw zij? amin en ik horen bij elkaar die gedachten maakte me wel weer vrolijk....
amin begon oppeens te zingen.........een liedje van jedwane, ik zong met hem mee...hij kon als de beste me zijn handen klappen, echt op een hele leuke manier, ik probeerde hem na te doen maar het lukte me niet, hij moest erom lachen, hij pakte me handen vast en deed het voor, het was een mooi geluid, mensen keken ons lachend aan op straat, ze zullen vast gedacht hebben 'wat een stelletje gekken'!
ik vond het wel komisch allemaal! het was alweer 5 uur en de zon begon lamgzaam te zakken, 
amin kwam met het voorstel naar het huisje te gaan, overal waren er veel mensen, het was overal nog druk, je zag verschillende groeperingen, een groepje met meisjes, groepje met jongens, groepjes gemengt uit nederland, frankrijk, spanje! hier was het heel normaal om met een jongen te lopen, in nador ook wel hoor, maar tis toch nog een beetje anders....
aangekomen bij het huisje zagen we veel mensen buiten zitten bij hun huisjes met kinderen die rond rennen, het zat er vol met mensen gewoon! je zag zelfs mensen hun slaapzak buiten gezet voor de deur en daar lekker op liggen met een tijdschrift, lekker lezen...en genieten
we zagen dat bij ons huisje iedereen vol op zat te feesten, we hoorde muziek en de helft zat buiten en de helft binnen, amin plofte op een stoel buiten bij de jongens, ik ging naar binnen, maar pakte eerst alle spullen aan van amin en legde die in onze kamer..ik liep naar de keuken en de dames waren heerlijk aan het koken.....ik deed me haar in een staart waste me handen en hielp ze....ik zette de thee, naual en mina waren druk aan het kletsen en souad en ik konden niet ophouden met lachen, souad vertelde me over een blunder die ze deze dag had gemaakt, we konden niet meer koken van het lachen....
toen we uitgehuild waren ging souad door met koken, ze kwam naar me toe en gaf me een kus, ik vroeg haar waar ik dat aan de danken had, 'gewoon omdat je een lieverd bent' ik lachte en gaf haar een kus
ik pakte bestek en een zijl dat over de tafel gaat, de tafel hadden de jongens buiten gezet want we zouden daar gaan eten, ik dekte de tafel, en legde overal bestek neer, mo had wat aardige commentaar over mij, 'zozo broer! jouw toekomstige vrouw ik gewoon perfect!' ik gaf hem een knipoog
de meiden hadden heerlijk gekookt, couscous, de boys wisten niet wat ze zagen!
we zaten allemaal aan tafel, en aten allemaal, we kletsten over wat we vanavond gingen doen..
yassin wilde het liefs iets met de hele groep gaan doen, we waren het allemaal met hem eens, 
mo kwam met het idee naar saidia te gaan (gezellig strand waar van alles en nog wat in de avond te doen was) er komen volgens mij artiesten vandaag, een concert op het strand heel gezellig hoor! we vonden het allemaal een super idee, we spraken af dat iedereen om 8 uur klaar zou zijn met aankleden enzo.
we aten verder en praatte over koetjes en kalvjes, we ruimde de tafel af en zelfs de jongens hielpen ons, 
alles was schoon, want we hadden geen zin om nog alles schoon te maken als we thuis komen..
dan willen we slapen, want ik weet cker dat we dan helemaak kapot zijn, ik sprong het eerst naar de douche en nam een een douche, ik wist dat er nog een stuk of 10 wilde douche dus ik dacht ik ga maar snel, ik hoorde me naam terwijl ik aan het douche was, het was amin die bij de deur staat, 
'psssstttt esma....luister...als je klaar bent moet je me roepen oke want ik wil na jou douche'
ik moest heel hard lachen, wat was hij toch leuk......ik beloofde hem te roepen zodra ik klaar was.
wat zal samier nu doen? shit mischien heb ik me wel een beetje te grof gedragen naast hem, mischien bedoelde hij het ook niet echt zo, iedereen maakt welleens een fout dacht ik..ik kan hem niet alles zomaar kwalijk nemen, ik bedoel samier heeft zich nog nooit misdragen naast mij, nog nooit had hij mij pijn gedaan, maar ja voor alles is er een eerste keer, zucht...ik maak het wel goed als ik thuis kom...
ben je al klaar esma hoorde ik amin vragen, nog steeds stond hij bij de deur........
hahah ja ik ben zo klaar, ik hoorde amin weglopen, ik denk dat hij ze handdoek gaat halen,
shittttttt aaaaaaah neeee!!!!ik heb geen kleren gepakt! ik wikkel een handdoek om me heen en doe de deur langzaam open, er staat niemand dus ik kan nu naar de onze kamer gaan en hopen dat amin daar niet is, ik wilde net weglopen en amin komt aanlopen, ik schrik en hij ook, sorry esma zegt hij met een hand voor ze ogen...ik moet lachen....hij lacht ook en dan laat hij per ongeluk zijn hand voor zijn ogen gaan...hij kijkt me aan....het is stil en we zeggen niks tegen elkaar....hij komt dichterbij....
hij geeft me een kus en dan loop ik weg.....ik loop naar me kamer en doe de deur dicht....
shit, denk ik, maak niet uit, het is me man..maar alsnog voel ik me een beetje raar..ach kan gebeuren toch, ik doe me kamer opslot, en fohn eerst me haar droog, dan doe ik er gel in, ik doe het in een knot dan doe ik het later wel los want ik moet me eerst nog aankleden, ik kijk in me koffer wat ik aan kan doen, ik pak er me diesel spijkerbroek uit en een wit bousje, hmm met daaronder me witte sandaaltjes denk ik, ik maak me eerst op, niet te dik, daar hou ik niet van, beetje rouge, mascara, lipgloss en een beetje witte ogenschaduw moet het wel doen. me sieraden doe ik om me oorbellen,ringen,kettingen, ik ben klaar en ruim de kamer een beetje op, ik gooi me haar los en fohn het opnieuw zodat de gel een beetje opdroogt, me haar zit gelukkig goed! missie volbracht! tja met krullen is het zo dat je altijd 50% kans heb dat het niet gaat zitten en 50% kans dat het wel goed gaat zitten, dat weet je nooit van te voren, maar gelukkig is zit het nu wel....
ik pak de koffer van amin en kijk wat hij aan moet doen ik weet cker dat hij weer niet weet wat hij aan moet doen en dan vraagt hij het aan mij, of ik wil kijken wat hij aan moet doen, dus laat ik nu alvast gaan kijken wat hij aan moet doen, ik pak ze donkere spijkerbroek met een beetje vaag op de achterkant en voorkant, daarboven ze witte trui, de trui is van een heerlijke stof en lekker dun dan heeft hij het niet warm maar ook niet koud, ik hoor dat iemand op de kamer deur klopt, ik doe open en ik zie amin met een glimlach, mag ik er ook nog in of heb je je bedacht en moet ik een andere kamer zoeken?
nou daar moet ik nog over nadenken amin grap ik..
ik schrik me dood, hij staat in een korte broek en.....en dat was het....
hij is zo ongelovelijk gespierd! ik doe net of ik niet kijk maar me ogen kunnen er gewoon niet overheen kijken, esma je ziet er zo mooi uit! dankje amin.....hij blijft maar naar me kijken, 
amin ik heb alvast voor je uitkozen wat je aandoet, als je dat wilt tenminste...
hij is zeer tevreden met de keuze, ik kom zo terug amin als je je hebt omgekleed, nou je mag ook wel blijven hoor zegt amin met een lachend gezicht....ik lach terug en verlaat de kamer...
iedereen is zich druk aan het omkleden, ik stap naar buiten en zie dat het nog steeds druk is...maar wel super gezellig! ESMAAAAAAA hoor ik amin roepen, ik loop naar de kamer, esma wil je me haar doen vraagt amin met een zielig gezicht.....nou ga maar zitten zeg ik....alleen omdat je me lief aankijkt

(het past er niet allemaal op dus hieronder nog een stukje!)

----------


## rwina_zina

amin heeft een beetje lang haar dus je kan het in alle modellen doen, meestal doet hij het gewoon door de war, dat staat hem zo leukkkkkk! ik doe hetzelde als hoe hij het doet, ik pak me zwitsal creme en smeer zijn gezicht in, hij probeert tegen te stribbelen maar tegen mij kan niemand op!
zelf bodybuilder amin niet!!! amin ziet er fantasties uit, echt om op te eten! amin en ik zijn snel klaar omdat we als eerst de douche zijn ingeduikt, we hebben nu tijd zat want het is nog maar half 7
we besluiten lekker in de kamer te blijven zitten met lekkere muziek op, ik lig lekker op bed terwijl ik geniet van een dansoptreden van amin, hij kan zo goed dansen! dan trekt hij me van het bed af en dansen we samen de hele kamer door.........
er zit een lekker restaurant om de hoek waar ze heerlijke ijs verkopen esma, meen je niet!!
wat doen we hier dan nog! we lopen gearmt naar het restaurant, we zitten vol maar een ijsje kan er wel bij, amin had helemaal gelijk ze verkopen er van alle soorten ijssoorten, amin en ik nemen een hele grote schaal met allemaal verschillende bolletjes erop, aarbei, banaan, pistasche, vanillie en nog veel meer!
we genieten van de heerlijk smaken, 'kom zullen we gaan liefie het is kwart voor acht!'
we lopen samen naar ons huisje en zien dat de helft buiten staat, de een is een schoen aan het aantrekken en de ander klets met de ander, iedereen doet wat anders, we gaan erbij staan en amin mengt zich al gauw met het gesprek, ik snap er niets van dus ga naar binnen, ff checken wat de meiden aan het doen zijn....de meiden zien er flitsend uit, en ze geven me complimentjes over hoe ik eruit zie...
' oke kom we gaan anders kunnen we de auto's nergens parkeren hoor', roept mo..zeur niet roept souad terug.........mo hoor ik lachen, waga a souad.....grapje lieverd veronschuldigt souad meteen...

daar gaan we dan....

(ik schrijf/typ snel een vervolg! zucht...ben net klaar met het eten! ik ga lekker eten! eet smakkelijk alvast! en iedereen bedankt!!!!!!!!)

----------


## Bitch

Super vervolg echt bedankt.
Thnxxxx 
en snel verder!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey echt een goede vervolg !! een geboren schrijfster  :Smilie:  
moehiem hou jullie verder goed en amuseer jullie nog en schrijf weer verder he !!


da daaaaaa
xxx sanae

 :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnx voor t vervolgie meid  :duim:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Rwinaaa_zinaaaaaaa*    :ole:   :ole:  *thx voor de mooie lange vervolgjes echt toppieeeeeee *   :duim:  

*Ga verder meid.* ...  :wohaa:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina
ik vond het weer een top vervolg en ik hoop dat het verhaal nog lang niet klaar is want het is echt zo'n verhaal waarvan je niet zou willen dat hij zou eindigen snappie he maar nog een keer hartelijk gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag en mogen er nog vele jaren volgen.
en nu maar hopen dat je gauw een nieuw vervolg gaat plaatsen.


heel veel xxxxxxxxxxjes je fan m'tiouia
schrijven h ciao

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina
waar blijf je nou ik w8 nog steedsssssssssssssssssss
please ik word gek ik wil verder lezen.
veel xxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## girlie15

Dat was weer een schitterend vervolg, maarja we verwachten ook niet anders he  :grote grijns:  jeje Ik wacht weer op je vervolg en succes!  :ole:  

Beslamaaa,

----------


## red_angel

leukkkkkkkkkk, wat lief van je  :handbang:  , maar ik lees het op een andere sie we plaatsen het daar voor, lief he?????????, maar meid ga gauw verderrrruuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh

----------


## Mouzie

Ok ok, dit verhaal is gewoon MOEILUK! Echt feshkel hahahhahahhaha. Wellah ik krijg dus echt zin om naar Marueccos te gaan!! Zon, zee, strand, Boulevards etc etc!!

Door gaan met dit verhaal!!!!

----------


## Zitouna1611

zwinaaa rwinaaa zinaaa hay hay echt een natuurtalent ben je echt wel h hehe, moehim ik wens je nog een gelukkige verjaardag :-$ i know :-( to late, maar ja beter laat dan nooit :-) hehe moehim meisje schrijf gauw weer verder xxxxxxxxxxx Beslama 



zitouna
xxxxxxxxx[GLOW=purple]xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/GLOW]

----------


## Ala0uia

Heeeeyy Lieverd .. 
Bedankt Voor het vervolg ..
Was echt een Mooie Grote  :knipoog:  stuk .. 
Hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft ...

 :zwaai:  Ala0uia

----------


## Bitch

VERVOLG!!!!!!!!  

GA PLEACE ZO SNEL MOGELIJK VERDER

----------


## girlie15

SUPERLEUK VERVOLG!!! EN lekker lang YES  :grote grijns:  
hehe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
GA je snel verder

Byee,

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder meid

----------


## [email protected]

HEYYYYY MEID JE DOET HET GOED, HET IS SPANNEND!!!! oh als ik je verhaal lees dan krijg ik zin in marokko!!! ik mis het zo, mijn zomer was te gekkkkk gewoon alles zon, zee, strand mmmmmmmmm heerlijk! lekker ontspannen schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder zinaaaaaaaa OH JA HAPPY BIRTHDAY  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

[GLOW=blue]Waar blijf je nou zinaaaaaaa [/GLOW]

----------


## m'tiouia

he zina_rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa waar blijf je dannnnnnnnnnnnn ik ben nog steeds aan het w8en en de rest ookkkkkkkkkk dus ga aub snel verder 
veellllllllll groetjesssssssss m'tiouiaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey meid._ 
_Echt bangelijke vervolgen !!!_ 
_Maar ga gauw verder !!!_ 

_Groeties Ikram XxX_ 
 :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

Kom op schrijf ff een vervolg ik wordt gek! en mijn familie en vrienden beginnen er al onder te lijden duzz schrijf snel verder!!!!!1

----------


## Zanoba!

Hallo RWINA ZINA
Sorry dat ik niet eerder heb gereageerd maar ik ben namelijk pas lid geworden  :Wink: 
Maar dat betekent niet dat ik nu pas jouw verhalen en al die andere verhalen lees... NEE!!! ..dat is al lang zo aan de gang  :Smilie: 
Ik wil ff JOUW mijn complimenten geven...ik leef helemaal mee met jowu verhaal....en wil je zeggen dat je daarmee een eigen boek kunt maken als je wil tenminste......want jouw schrijf talenten zijn GROOT/GOED/EN MEELEVEND  :Wink: 
Wil je ook  :gefeliciteerd:  zeggen (is wel laat maar ja..mijn excuses hihih  :engel:  ) HOPELIJK HEB JE HET NAAR JE ZIN GEHAD..
DIT was trouwens weer een TOP stuk!!!!!  :Cool:  
DUS..........wil je aub zo snel mogelijk verder gaan..!!jullie hier laten ons wel altijd in spanning..soms is dat goed (vaak, voordeel voor jullie) maar voor ons...ik wil graag weten wat er gaat gebeuren...een klein stukje mag er ook wel bij hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ALSTUBLIEFT?????

HAHAHA  :haha:  succes en veel liefs  :strik:

----------


## Bitch

IK WIL EEN VERVOLG

----------


## missmagreb

he rwina
alles goed
weer een hel goeie vervolg
maar ga gauw verder oke
nou doei he schatjuh
beslama

----------


## MzOuJDiA

ZiD !!  :duim:  
*ZwAaAaAAAAaii*  :zwaai:

----------


## chocolatgirl

Hey,

Ik ben wel wat laat maar toch wil je nog feliciteren met je verjaardag, beter laat dan nooit e.

Het was een fantastisch lang vervolg.

Ik snak naar meer.

----------


## girlie15

Hehe still wainting  :jumping:   :potver:

----------


## Ala0uia

Waiting ...............  :slapen:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik zat bij amin in de auto, ik keek uit het raam, ik zag bijna niks, op de weg was het wel druk, ik dacht aan me ouders, ze dachten dat ik nu alleen met de meiden was, ik voelde me wel schuldig, ze vertrouwde me en ik maakte daar misbruik van....maar ja ik kon ze moelijk de waarheid vertellen natuurlijk...
ik dacht diep na.....over allemaal dingen, onderandere wat ik allemaal in mijn vakantie heb meegemaakt..
dat was veel, ik heb zoveel gehuild, zoveel gelachen, zoveel gehouden..maar ik heb van alles wat ik heb meegemaakt geleert..daar ben ik dan wel blij om...
ik werd uit me gedachte bevrijd door amin, ik voelde oppeens zijn hand over me wang gaan..
'wat is er liefie? zit je met iets?' vroeg hij bezorgt...ik schudde met een glimlach me hoofd..er is niks hoor!
amin bestuurde zijn auto zo mooi, met een hand over het stuur en een beetje onderuitgezakt...
hij zong een beetje met een het liedje mee dat hij op had gezet, ik zag dat amin's telefoon voor me lag, zonder erbij natedenken pakte ik ze telefoon, ik speelde wat spelletjes en oppeens drukte me vingers vanzelf de toetsen om naar zijn 'inbox' te gaan, zijn berichten, ik opende zijn berichtjes...
in de eerste stond iets, maar dat interesseerde me vrij weinig want dat berichtje was van ze broertje..
ik kreeg het benauwd toen ik de naam nora zag, dat was zijn nichtje die ik zag op de verloving van souad,
ze was wel aardig, maar iets in mij zij dat ik haar niet mocht, ik opende zonder na te denken het berichtje...

bericht NORA 1
*ik weet niet waarom jij het niet normaal vind als neef en nicht met elkaar trouwen, ik vind het eigenlijk wel beter, zo weet je dat je goed zit, het is tenslotte familie.....

ik wist niet hoe ik me moest gedragen, ik wilde zijn telefoon terug leggen maar ik zag dat hij nog meer berichten van haar had...ik las ze stuk voor stuk...

bericht NORA 2
*aha dat zou best kunnen, ik denk ook aan trouwen, ik heb NOG niemand gevonden, maar heb eigenlijk genoeg neven waarmee ik zou kunnen trouwen..

bericht NORA 3
*zeg, jij bent ook me neef....... :knipoog: 

bericht NORA 4
*als je leuk vind kunnen we een dagje naar het strand, om elkaar wat te leren kennen denk je niet?


ik werd witheet!!! ik kon zijn telefoon wel uit het raam gooien! ik heb die b.itch nooit gemogen!
weer wilde ik zijn telefoon bijna terug leggen, maar bedacht me dat amin's telefoon berichtjes opslaat die ooit zijn verzonden, dus ik kan kijken wat hij haar heb gestuurd, ik voel me nu wel schuldig dat ik in zijn berichtjes snuffel, daar heb ik absoluut het recht niet op! maar als ik nu niet naar zijn "outbox" ga dan zal ik er de hele avond aan denken, of dan zal ik boos tegen hem doen, en dat zou ons hele avondje verpesten..dat had ik niet over voor die nora....ik begon ze berichten te lezen..er stonden er veel in, ook voor mij, maar daar keek ik niet na, ik ging gelijk naar de berichten die nora had ontvangen....

*zo, zomaar sms je mij oppeens? ik weet dan cker dat je wat wilt......
enne pardon? neef en nicht? nooooooo wayyy.......is niet normaal! genoeg vrouwen op de wereld en ik ga met een nicht trouwen..nou nee...maar ik denk wel aan trouwen...

*ja dat zeg je goed, ik ben je NEEF

*ik weet niet zo goed of me vrouw het goed vind dat wij een dagje naar het strand gaan!!!

ik kreeg een glimlach op me gezicht, ik was blij dat amin op deze manier had geantwoord op haar, ze wilde hem daar was ik gewoon cker van! oke, ik snap het wel, amin is gewelig mooi en lief, kortom alles wat een vrouw verlangt, maar hij is bezet, dus ik weet niet wat nora precies wilde van hem!
ik legde zijn telefoon terug en zette mijn hoofd tegen het raam aan, ik keek nogmaals naar buiten..
esma? hoorde ik amin zeggen...ik schrok ik keek hem bang aan, shit dacht ik, zal hij het weten dat ik in zijn berichten zat? wat moet ik zeggen als hij ernaar vraagt? shit shit shit!!!
amin keek me even aan, wil je terug naar het huisje? ik zie volgens mij dat je een beetje moe bent, of er is wat met je...ik lachte weer, amin waar maak je je toch druk om???? ik word gewoon een beetje stil van in de auto zitten vooral met rustige muziek....loog ik, OOOOH zeg dat dan lacht amin, hij haalt de cd die erin zat en doet daar een r&b cd in, ik had niet eens gehoort wat er op die andere cd stond dus ik had gelogen..zowel over het feit dat iik moe was als over het feit dat de muzien te "rustig" was..
ik was zo actief als ik weet niet wat! amin had inmiddels de cd van USHER op gezet, ik vond het wel goed..
hij zong luid mee, ik vond het zo leuk als hij zong!!! meskien amin had niks in de gaten terwijl ik in zijn berichten zat, volgens mij had hij het niet eens in de gaten dat ik aan ze telefoon zat...
we zijn er essie, ik zag dat amin zat te gebaren arif die achter hem reed, ik denk over parkeer plaatsen, het was ongelovelijk druk!!! we reden veel rondjes, je kon er alles vinden behalve...parkeerplaatsen..
uiteindelijk hadden we het allemaal getroffen, we vonden parkeerplaatsen dicht bij elkaar....
mina zat met arif te kletsen, over een of andere auto die langs was gereden, ze konden er uren over doorpraten kon ik opmerken, iedereen liep voor ons te lachen en te zingen, naual was ge-armd met yassin
en souad was met haar neefje mo aan het babbelen, de rest was aan het zingen...en nog eens heel hard ook...
ik liep naast amin, heel dicht op elkaar, ik voelde oppeens amin's hand in de mijne, hij hield me hand vast en vroeg me daarna of ik het niet erg vond...ik schudde me hoofd, er liepen overal mensen, we kwamen aan op het strand, we zagen een grote massa mensen staan en hoorde de muziek heel luid, overal op het strand waren mensen..ons groepje liep nu door het water te klote, we gooide water naar elkaar en iedereen rende want iedereen was bezorgd over zijn uiterlijk....daar maakte arif nog een opmerking over, iedereen rende uit het water toen tarik met zijn enge ideeen kwam dat er op dit tijdstip zjnoen (geesten) in het water zaten....iedereen haalde toen spontaan ze voeten uit het water en begon ze schoenen aan te doen..
mo begon zelfs ze excuses aan de zee te bieden, nou iedereen lag dubbel van het lachen!
zjnoen is eng dacht ik bij mezelf, ookal maakte arif een grapje, ik vond het wel eng......ik hou er niet van om over zjnoen te praten..hoe dichter we bij de bestemming aankwamen hoe drukker het werd....er werd leuke muziek gedraaid en meteen trok amin me aan me arm en gingen we dansen, hij danst zo leuk!
ik zag dat meiden naar hem zaten te kijken, maar hij had ze mooie ogen op mij gericht...de meiden keken ook naar mij, ik vond het een beetje sletjes om eerlijk te zijn, ik vond dat ik dat niet mocht denken omdat ik die meisjes niet kon, maar ach.....wat kan je nou aan denken doen, denken is het enige wat je kan doen zonder dat iemand weet wat je denkt.....onvoorwaardelijk denken dacht ik altijd...
de tijd ging snel....we genoten allemaal van de heerlijke muziek, en leefden ons allemaal uit..
het was inmiddels alweer half 3 geworden, ik was moe, en ik zag ook dat de andere flink uitgeput waren, 
daar zaten we dan, met ze alle in het zand, ik leunde met me hoofd tegen mina aan, op een of andere manier waren we met ze alle te lui om op te staan en naar huiss te gaan, met tegenzin stonden we op, en slenterde iver de straten naar de auto, ik rende inmiddels want het was koud, ik sprong in de auto en amin verwarmte de auto meteen toen hij in de auto zat, we wachten totdat iedereen uit de parkeerplaats was gegaan en toen gingen wij pas, als laatste, de auto was warm, maar op een of andere manier had ik het toch koud, amin zag dat, hij stopte even en pakte een vest die hij achter had zitten, ik trok die aan, hij was wel 80 maten te groot maar amin vond dat wel schattig staan, maar dat boeide me niet, ik had het koud! 
ik viel een paar keer in slaap merkte ik, maar schoot wel steeds wakker, ik vond dat irritand!!
ik zette wat muziek op en gelijk was ik klaar wakker, amin was ook wel moe zag ik aan hem, oh god wat was hij toch mooi!!!! ik keek hem aan terwijl hij aan het rijden was, hij ging met zijn hand over zijn ogen heen...dat verklaarde dat hij moe was, hij had zo een mooie bruine huid! ik kon af en toe me ogen niet van hem afhouden, hoe amin lacht, praat alles is zo mooi, ze stem....ik was zo gek op zijn stem, hij had soms een schore/hese stem en ik vond dat zo mooi!!! 'lieverd, esma? hallo??? we zijn er' zij amin terwijl hij met ze hand voor esma der ogen zwaaide, ja ja ik dacht even amin..en ze stapte uit..
amin pakte nog wat spullen uit de auto.. en liep me achterna, de andere waren er al, het huisje was lekker warm, het was al ochtend maar nog zag je mensen buiten lopen... een paar zaten te eten in de keuken, andere hoorde ik nog gezellig napraten, maar de meeste waren naar hun kamers gegaan, ik besloot dat ook te doen, eerst sprong ik de douche in en nam ik een lekkere warme douche, ik trok me pyjama aan maar daar boven nog amin's trui, het was een blauwe met witte letters, ik geloof dat die van diesel was, want die had ik eerder gezien, amin was nog met de jongens aan het praten in de keuken, ik was in onze kamer, ik deed me haar in een vlecht en deed wat nachtcreme op me gezicht..ik lag lekker op bed, en hoorde dat amin de kamer binnekwam, ik had geen kracht om me omtedraaien dus bleef gewoon in mijn positie liggen..
esma, hoorde ik amin zachtjes zeggen...nu draaide ik me wel om alhoewel ik dat wel vermoeidend vond, ik zag dat amin een dienblad in zijn handen had met allemaal dingetjes erop, hij keek me met een big smile aan..
kijk ik zorg wel voor je zij hij, je dacht toch niet dat ik je laat verhongeren!
ik ruikte alllemaal lekkers, hij legde de dienblad op het tweepersoons bed ik ging zitten met me benen over elkaar en amin tegenover me, er stonden twee koppen met warme chocomelk, ik keek amin aan zo aan van 'hoe kom je daar nou aan' hij begreep me. en lachte...verder zaten er warme crossantjes, soort donuts, en andere lekkere broodjes..amin en ik genoten..we aten alles op en zaten helemaal vol, hij bracht de lege dienblad naar de keuken en kwam terug ik deed zijn trui uit en hing hem op ik sprong op bed, en ging onder de heeeeeeeeerlijke warme dekbed liggen.....amin moest erom lachen, hij deed zijn shirt uit, toen ik dat zag draaide ik me om, hij moest lachen, hij liep de kamer uit, waarschijnlijk om zich om te kleden, hij kwam terug met een blote borst en een korte broek, hij lachte, in deze korte broek voetbalde ik altijd grapte hij..
hij ging liggen op de 'bank' ik had medelijden met hem omdat ik wist dat hij daar niet lekker lag, wat moest ik doen? ik kon toch niet zeggen 'kom gezellig bij mij liggen!' maar ik kon hem daar niet laten liggen, dat kon ik niet over me hart krijgen...ik lag daar in een tweepersoons bed met een lekker dekbed en hij? amin was tegen me aan het praten maar ik dacht na over het feit hoe hij daar lag, hij had eten voor me gehaald ik weet niet waar hij dat allemaal vandaan heeft gehaald! en dit is mijn dank? ik sprong me bed uit en deed het licht aan, dit gaat zo niet amin, amin keek me aan, hij was inmiddels ookal opgestaan, ik zag dat hij schrok, neeee dat bedoel ik niet amin, het heeft niets met ons te maken ik kan je gewoon niet daar laten slapen, ik weet wat..jij gaat naar mijn b ed en ik naar jouwe, hij keek me lachend aan, jij bent gek, ga ga naar je bed!
ik schudde me hoofd, nee ik blijf hier staan als je niet in mijn bed gaat, esma, nee, ik lig hier lekker..
je liegt amin, voordat ik het wist floepte het er uit 'het bed is trouwens groot genoeg, we kunnen er beide in slapen!' shit dacht ik in mezelf, dat was me vorige keer ook gebeurd, esma lieverd, ik wil niet dat je je niet op je gemak gaat voelen, ik lig lekker echt waar, ik schudde nogmaals me hoofd, nee als je zo lekker ligt laat mij daar dan liggen...amin keek me aan, en wist niet wat hij moest zeggen..oke we gaan wel allebei in jouw bed liggen, ik sprong weer op het bed en amin kwam er ook in liggen, ik kreeg het benauwd als ik naar zijn lichaam keek, ik raakte een beetje in paniek, het bed was lekker warm doordat ik er in had gelegen, 'ja dat ligt inderdaad lekker.............we lagen een beetje ver van elkaar af maar daar kwam verandering in....


(!!!!!!!!!!!!love you maryam and "mocroturkie"  :love:  !!!!!)

----------


## rwina_zina

bedankt iedereen voor de reacties!ben blij dat jullie mijn vervolgen leuk vonden!!!!enne niemand is te laat met felicitaties! geweldig dat jullie de moeite nemen om te feliciteren!!!

tja ik schrijf dit verhaal omdat ik me dan helemaal in marokko voel! 


hallo zanoba!
hoe is het met je? bedankt dat je je heb aangemeld en gereageert op mijn verhaal!! ik vind het super tof van je!
ja ik ga hier naar de uitgever mee, als hij het niet wilt, print ik het uit en ga ik het op straat verkopen!  :knipoog:  nee hoor, ik ga nog duizende verhalen schrijven op maroc.nl dus van mij zijn jullie nog lang niet af!dat kan ik je garanderen!thanks dat je me feliciteerd meid!!! 
liefs rwina  :zwaai:  

OPROEP AAN ALLE MENSEN DIE MIJN VERHAAL LEZEN:
ja jullie daar achter jullie pctjes! wel lezen niet reageren he  :ergleuk:  
hahahah ik verwacht reacties van iedereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnn...
 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## mocro_turkie

HEYYYYYY schatjeeeeeeee, 
Ik weet echt niettttt wat ik moet zeggen, het is gewoon een pracht 
van een verhaal.
Elk vervolg is ``op en top`` een mooi stukje!!!
Je doet het heel goed lieverd...ey maar die uitgever in(......) als we naar school gaan, we rijden toch langs een uitgever..kom we gaan daar heen dinsdag ofzo!!! hahahaha ja toch waarom niet!!!!!
Nou ik zie je snelllllllll
Love youuuuuuuuuuuuu

beslemaaaaaaaa  :zwaai:

----------


## [MaYa]

Zoals elke x dat je n vervolgje zet iz deze ook weer helemaaaaaaaaaaal gewellduggggggg om te lezen...
pfffffff voor mij hoeft er egt geen einde aan dit verhaal te komen  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Jou verhaal maakt LEZEN gewoon LEUK..ahaha
Gaaa snell verder okii  :grote grijns:  


xXx MaYa  :zwaai:

----------


## missmagreb

ah nee alsjeblief ga snel verder
ik ben op dit moment ook met een verhaal bezig maar die is niet
zo goed als jou verhaal.
A.U.B ga snel verder

----------


## maryam86

_Hey zoetje!
Ik houd ook zielsveel van je  (haha)
Ik weet gewoon niet hoe je het elke keer klaar speelt om 
een leuk vervolg te schrijven.
Chapeau!!

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## moessie-18

Een prachtigg verhaaaaal......te mooi vooor woorden..gaa gauw verder!!!

----------


## Bitch

super verhaal!!!

Ga snel verder

Thnxx voor je vervolg!!!!!

----------


## [email protected]

wat een leuk vervolg.
thnx.

en snel weer verder he

----------


## MissCousCous

hoi schat 
ik las nu pas de laatste 3 stukken die je geschreven had 
ik had toetsenweek en er waren ff wat andere dingen tussen gekomen snap je en kom nu pas weer 8ter de pc
dus sorry wellah
nou ik wens jou en andere ramadan moubarak en jah sorry dat het zo laat is!
en nog GEFELICITEERD HE
Jah ik weet dat ik echt laat ben 
maar ik d8 ik schrijf het toch
en ik zeg het nog een x
wellah tbarkelah 3liek meid
je schrijft zo mooi he
je hebt echt talent!
nou dikke kussie en nogmaals sorry
Esma

----------


## MissCousCous

was ff vergeten bij te schrijven
GA GAUW DOOR MEID
vanaf nu ga ik weer mn normale dag indeling op pakken dus 50.000x kijken of je verder ben gegaan met dit prachtig verhaal
 :wow:   :wow:  
safi
heheheh om t goed te maken

----------


## girlie15

Halloooo  :ole:  

Ik vind je verhaal echt zooo moooii!!  :bandiet:  En je maakt het telkens weer anders en NOG LEUKER!!  :grote grijns: (terwijl het al superleuk is)  :handbang:  Snap niet hoe je dat telkens voor mekaar krijgt!! Maar keep doing it  :grote grijns: 

Byeee  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid 
tnx voor t vervolg 
ga gauw verder

----------


## Boufarkoesh

Hey lieverd je kan er wel wat van hoor en ga alsjeblieft heel snelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll verder. Ik ken je niet persoonlijk maar je lijkt me wel een leuk meid groeten Marjam

----------


## mizzNADOR

hey een heerlijk verhaal zeg!! SMUL SMUL

ga er gauw aan beginnen wil je???
ik hou het niet meer vol??  :huil:  

groetjes....

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Ga gauw verder meid......zo snel mogelijk insha ALLAH *

----------


## arhaz

echt mooi!!!

nou graag nog een vervolg!!

----------


## islamatic girl

salaam,

Zina Rwina schrijf alstublieft verder, wil je ons hier soms gek krijgen 
je hebt echt schrijftalent, 
en je verhaal doet me denken aan mijn zomervankantie, 
misschien dat ik het daarom zo graag lees, 
maar doe zo snel mogelijk verder alstublieft!!!

hou je goed

kusjes uit Belgi

Islamatic Girl

----------


## Ala0uia

Heeyyyy Lieverd ..
Alles goed met je ..?
Het was weer echt een prachtstuk ..
Ho0p dat je weer snel verder schrijft ..
Kisss Ala0uia 

 :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

HEy meid ben ik weer hoor de STOORZENDER 
maar ik kwam kijken of je al een vervolg had
maar helaaaaaaaas!
ga je gauw als je kan en tijd voor ons hebt 
ik probeer nog ff vol te houden hoor
doegieeeeeeeeee
esma

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder meid

----------


## Bitch

vervolg!!!

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ga gauw weer verder met een vervolge oke bye bye beslameeeee...........................xxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjessssmissssssssssssssssssssssnado riaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................. :boogie:  :giechel:  :fuckit:  :boogie:  :giechel:  :fuckit:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey het is al een tijdje dat je nix hebt geschreven 
ga gauw weer verder is echt een leuk verhaal !!

hou jullie goed 
beslama

sanae  :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## HABIBA18

Hey meid

Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.
want nu voel ik me zo

----------


## maryam86

_Joehoeeeeeeeeee
M'n zoetje is online, schrijf ze ZINA!!!!

Liefs
Maryam_

----------


## maryam86

_Ooww dit is nog voor jou rwinake !!!

Liefs 
Maryam_

----------


## missmagreb

wanneeeeeeeeeeer ga je verder met je gevolg.
ik zit me hier doood te w8en.
maar echt jij mot echt auteur worden.
je bent net zo goed als zohra zaraouli (ken je die)
NOU GA SNEL VERDER OKE
DOEI
KUS KUS

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaaah lieve maryam wat liefffff van je!!!!!

hahahah echt super!!! dikke kus terugg!!! :Smilie: 

iedereen bedankt voor de reacties, ik ga straks verder!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

liefs rwina! 

(hey maryam ik dacht aan laatst, jij die microfoon ik die webcame! was wel lachen!!! jij zingen ik dansen! hahahaahahahah allah allah ya babba..  :hihi:  )

love y'all

----------


## Bitch

ik wacht nog steeds
 :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## maryam86

_haha
Alah allah ya baba wa slam alik ya baba 
Alah allah ya baba wa slam alik ya baba 
Sidi mansour ya baba, wa ndjik en zour ya baba 
We zijn echt zot.
All zoetje toch nog eens h!

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:gefeliciteerd:  GiRL .. SoRRy DaT iK Zo LaaT BeN MaaR BeN eeN TijDJe NieT GeKoMeN  :traan1:  

MoeHiM LieVeR LaaT daN NooiT  :vreemd:  

Ga aUB .. SNEL VeRDeR MeT JE VeRHaaL .. CuZ iS THa BoMB

~ KiSs KiSs ~

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Haloeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Iwa rwina_zina waar bljift je verhaal  , je hebt toch geen Rwina  gemaakt van je VERHAAL iwa zina jallah we wachten nog steeds 

see yoeeeeeeee zo snel mogelijk insha ALLAH


GROETJES *

----------


## girlie15

stil waiting.... :grote grijns:

----------


## hasna_the_best

ik wil vervolg  :tranen:

----------


## [MaYa]

...aLL oF uZ R STiLL WaiTiN'  :traan1:  ..
...KoM oP..LaaT OnS NieJ So In SpaNNiNG  :stomp:  ...
... En Schrijf plzzzzz Verder  :zweep:  ...
...iM aDDiCTeD 2 Ur STorY  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...


...xXx MaYa...
 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

Nog geen vervolg?  :traan1:

----------


## Ala0uia

Vervolg!!  :plet:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

heej meid ..!!
Hoop dat alles goed gaat ..
Het was echt een prachtig stuk weer .. zoals altijd .. hihi ..
En ik weet dat het een beetje laat is maar nog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag .. en ik hoop dat je een leuke dag hebt gehad en ik wens je nog vele jaren toe lieverd .. Ennuh ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft .. ik ben namelijk zenuwachtig .. hihi .. liefs ..

----------


## rwina_zina

ik voelde oppeens amin's gezicht tegen de mijne....hij had zich snel omgedraaid en me een kus gegeven...
hij keek me recht in mijn ogen aan, ik dacht na......naast deze jongen zal ik elke ochtend wakker worden, wil ik dat wel? ik knikte in mezelf, ja dat wil ik cker wel....amin's ogen waren inmiddels alweer gesloten...
ik sluiten mijne ook, met een veiliggevoel viel ik in slaap, 

'hij reed auto, hij was alleen, hij lette niet op.....
hij dacht vast aan mij....esma riep hij....ik kon hem zien hij mij niet....
of wilde hij me niet zien? jawel want hij riep me...ik wilde naar hem toe gaan maar hoe?
hij reed auto, ik zag dat hij zich niet concentreerde op de enge weg van al hociema..
esmaaaaa esmaaaa riep hij, amin huilde......ik schreeuwde naar hem dat hij moest opletten op de weg....
hij hoorde me niet.....hij huilde, ik huilde......we konden niet bij elkaar zijn....
ik zag hem.....ik kon hem niet vast houden......het kon niet....er was een muur tussen ons....
amin smeekte ik!! ik voelde dat er wat verkeerds zou gaan.....amin herhaalde soura's uit de koran...
hij hoorde mijn geschreeuw niet....hij zag me niet.....ik stond voor zijn auto met een lange witte jurk...
hij zag het gewoon niet! ik keek achterom....ik zag een grote vrachtwagen.....
hij remde niet....amin zag me nu wel...maar nu was het te laat....
amin is dood.........'


ik schrok wakker, ik voelde allemaal zweetdruppels op mijn voorhoofd, ik keek naast me en zag amin vredig slapen....ik had gedroomd....het leek allemaal zo echt! ik ging rechtop zitten....
ik was zo bang......amin mopperde wat en draaide zich om, ik dacht echt dat ik hem kwijt was...
ik voelde een hand op me rug, het was amin natuurlijk, hij was wakker geworden, 
'liefie wat is er' ik schudde me hoofd 'ik heb gewoon gedroomd' 
amin zag aan me dat ik erg geschrokken was, hij wreef in zijn ogen en ging ook rechtop zitten in bed..
hij streelde me over me haar en stelde me gerust...'het was maar een droom lieverd'
moet ik je met rust laten esma? ik ga wel daar slapen, hij wees naar de 'gevangenis' bed, 
ik lachte...wil jij morgen nekpijn hebben? zij ik sarcastisch....amin schudde zijn hoofd en plofte weer neer..
met zijn handen onder zijn hoofd begon hij te gapen, er stond een tv in de kamer, maar ik wist niet of die het wel deed, amin pakte de afstandsbediening, en deed de tv aan, we keken wat naar oude egyptische films..totdat we een muziekzender ondekte, we zaten te genieten van de muziek, het was verschillende muziek wat er werd uitgezonden, dat maakte de zender leuk...het deed me denken aan 'holland' 'the box, mtv of tmf.......die drie..haha in nederland stonden ze bij mij op nummer 12, 13, 14 precies achter elkaar!
als er dan een reclame was dan keek ik snel of er wat leuke muziek werd uitgezonden...
mijn lievelings programma's miste ik zo!! friends, fresh prins of bel air, will en grace, gtst, oprah noem maar op! heerlijke programmas om te kijken als je lekker voor de buis hangt!
ik dwaalde weer eens helemaal af met me gedachte...want ik wist niet dat amin tegen me zat te praten dat merkte ik pas toen hij me een zachte klap op me hoofd gaf....'slaap je?essie' vroeg hij hardop...
'ja amin ik slaap' oke sorry zei amin....HOE KAN IK NOU SLAPEN ALS IK TEGEN JE PRAAT vroeg ik hem hardop...hij moest lachen....hij masseerde me op mijn hoofd, daardoor viel ik telkens zowat in slaap..
ik besloot zijn "lieve" nichtje nora in het gesprek te mengen, zeg amin.........die nora he....amin haalde zijn hand van mijn hoofd af....het was stil.....'ja' zij amin oppeens....wat is er met haar?
nee, niks, gewoon, heb je nog contact met haar? ik ging weer liggen.....uit de tv kwam heerlijke muziek en de kamer werd er ook lekker van verlicht....ik lag op me zij, amin ook...zo keken we naar elkaar toe..
'hoe bedoel je contact?' draaide amin eromheen.....wat hoe bedoel je contact..snauwde ik
ik zal toch niet lichaamelijk contact bedoelen???????? ik zag aan amin dat hij wilde lachen, maar hij zag dan weer aan mij dat ik nogal serieus was dus lachen? nee dat deed hij niet... esma hoe kom jij oppeens aan nora...wat doet dat er toe?!?!zij ik chagrijnig......amin zuchte....ja ze belt me af en toe.....en smst me....maar ja omdat het me nichtje is denk ik....ik keek hem boos aan.....'jaja' ik draaide me om.....ik mag dat kind niet dacht ik in mezelf...zij wilt hem..dat kan ik zelfs opmerken uit haar berichten...en amin ziet dat niet?!
daar geloof ik helemaal NIKS/NADA van....ik hoorde amin een beetje giegelen, 'esma, kom op ben je nu boos' ik heb niks verkeerds gedaan?!?! nee maar eerlijk antwoord geven doe je ook niet dacht ik in mezelf..
hij kietelde me op me rug en zij daarna weltrusten lieverd...we hebben het er wel morgen over...
ik zij niks terug...hij kwam dichterbij, ik sloot mijn ogen en deed me ogen dicht.....
hij bukte bij mijn oor "BEN JE BOOS? PLUK EEN ROOS...ZET EM OP JE HOED..DAN BEN JE MORGEN WEER GOED" hij gaf me een kus en ging daarna slapen, ik hield me stil...
het deed me wel pijn dat nora hem wilde, het was ze nicht...zij kan hem zo krijgen als ze wilt...
ze stuurt als het moet haar ouders op de zijne af.......shit, dacht ik.....als ze dat doet!!
ik bleef nog lang piekeren...en draaide me toen om naar amin....hij lag vredig te slapen...ik gaf hem een kus en fluisterde ' ik kan niet boos op je worden maar ben wel bang dat ik je kwijt raak amin van mij'
ik streelde over zijn gezicht....ik kreeg spontaan tranen, en viel in slaap.....


ik werd gewekt door lekkere muziek op de achtergrond het was net of ik dat droomde, ik voelde met me hand naast me....leeg...ik keek met een oog op een keer naar het raam dat open stond, het was een warme dag dat kon ik nu al voelen, er stond muziek aan in de kamer maar amin was er niet... hij was blijkbaar al opgestaan, ik stond op en gaapte......zo diep dat ik er een beetje duizelig van werd......
ik deed me krullen los, een hele bos! het was wel lekker, even me krullen laten luchten...
ik vond het heerlijk zo een ochtend weertje, niet benauwd, maar heerlijk warm!
ik trok me trainingsbroek met een topje erboven aan...en liep naar buiten, daar trof ik yassin aan, ik schoof bij hem aan en we kletsen lekker bij, ik vroeg hem hoe het met naual zat en hij verbaaste me, elke keer als ik het over naual had dan was hij erg serieus, ik wist dat yassin serieus met haar was, hij wilde voor altijd bij haar zijn vertelde hij lief, ik moest lachen, yassin, degene die altijd zij dat hij het zonder meisje best kon redden is nu helemaal in de wolken! me gedachten gingen naar samier, ik voelde me zo schuldig had ik dan werkelijk overdreven gereageert tegen hem? of was het terecht? nee esma verpest nu niet je humeur!
ik lach lekker in het zonnetje, yassin was wat me zijn telefoon aan het klote, we kletsten wel door, terwijl ik lekker lag te zonnen en hij met zijn telefoon zat, ik herinnerde me dat ik vanacht boos was op amin, shit dacht ik weer....ik ben zo dom! waarom moest ik me dan ook aanstellen! toch nergens voor nodig esma!
soms kon ik mezelf wel schieten! oke ik zit er wel mee over dat nora gedoe, maar overdrijven is ook een vak
tja.........ik wist niet hoe ik me nu moest gedragen tegenover amin, zal hij mischien boos zijn? die gedachte maakte me een beetje gek! damn ik heb het weer helemaal voor elkaar! sorry amin zij ik in me hoofd...
alsof het nu ze3ma goed was ofzo NOT! ik vreette mezelf als het ware bijna op!!!
ik kon niet meer stil zitten en ging terug naar me kamer, ik hoorde me buik grommen ik wilde net de afslag nemen naar de keuken maar eerst even naar me kamer, ik rook een heeerlijke geur uit me kamer komen...
het bed was opgemaakt, en de kamer netjes opgeruimd...op het bed zat iets, ik ging naar binnen en sloot de deur achter me, op het nachtkastje zag ik een glas melk, crossantjes, kaas en andere lekkernij liggen...
ik glimlachte.......waarom verwent hij me zo nadat ik hem zo lullig heb behandelt gister nacht..of zeg maar gerust ochtend...ik smeerde het crossantje en nam een hap, er lag een brief met een rode lint erom heen op me bed....ik maakte het open en las snel de woorden.....' EET SMAKKELIJK LIEVERD, IK HOOP NIET DAT JE NOG BOOS BENT..IK VOEL ME WEL EEN BEETJE LULLIG TEGENOVER JE, IK WIL HET JE HIER ZO NAAR JE ZIN MAKEN EN HET ENIGE WAT IK DOE IS HET VOOR JOU VERPESTEN...DAT SPIJT ME ZO! LIEFS -X- AMIN
ik kreeg zowat tranen! zo lief vond ik het van hem, dat hij zo dacht! hoe kon iemand zoals amin bestaan bleef ik tegen mezelf zeggen....ik heb zo een jongen waarvan elk meisje droomt, en dan nog doe ik zo tegen hem?? ik at me broodje op en dronk me glas leeg, ik hoorde vele stemmen komen uit de keuken, buiten en andere delen van het huis, ik liep naar de keuken en zag daar amin zitten, ik vloog om ze nek heen en kuste hem, hij lachte, ' oooh dus mijn versiertrucje is gelukt?' ik lachte met hem mee...
goeie morgen! riepen naual en souad die de keuken in kwamen lopen...

(ja er komt snel een langer vervolg!!!  :zwaai:  )

rwina

----------


## sanae_fatiha

leuke vervolg
ga weer verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
xxx sanae  :zwaai: 

 :nijn:

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey rwinaaaaaaaaaaa
wollaaaaaaaaah! prachtig stuk
wellah ik heb r gewoon geen woorden voor weet je dat! 
sobhana allah!
maar dat wist je al he!
nou dikke kussieeeeee
esma

ps: Ga gauw verder als je kan!

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

:student:  VERVOLGGGGGG HuP HuP  :wohaa:

----------


## [email protected]

weer een leuk vervolg!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Yallah verder gaan

kusjesssssssssss van nesrien

----------


## Bitch

OOOOHHH ECHT EEN SUPER VERVOLG!!!!
Ga snel verder!


GrtZ

----------


## m'tiouia

Dag rwina_zina 
alles goed nou ik hoop het wel 
met mij gaat het weer veel betr aangezien je weer een vet coole vervolg heb geplaatst.
nou ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.
veel groetjes & xxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## Ala0uia

Heel leuk vervolg ... !!!!
Schrijf snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ......... 

Ala0uia

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej .. echt een leuke vervolg .. hoop dat je snel weer verder schrijft ..
Kusjes ..

----------


## missmagreb

weeeeeeeeeejoooow ik sta weer versteld.
jij bent gewoon de beste.
nou ga snel verder met je verhaal ik zal wachtuh oke
doei doei
[GLOW=deeppink]rwina is de beste rwina is de beste rwina is de beste rwina is de beste[/GLOW]

----------


## ToEnSiA

DAAR BEN IK WEER ...JAH DE EINGE ECHTE HAHAH
MAAR JE VERVOLGEN WAREN GEWOON  :duim:  
MIJN COMPLIMENTEN EEN SWEETY GO ON WITH YOU STORY  :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

[B] WOLAAH AMIN IS ECHT LIEF EEN KIJK HOE DIE ESMA DOET AMIN VERDIENT WEL BETER  :ego:  HIJ VERDIENT MIJ BETER  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  DUS AMIN ZOU JE ME WILLEN BELLEN  :gsm:  ME NUMMER IS 0612345678  :haha:   :giechel:  NEEJ JOH JE WEET JAPAANSE GRAP MOET FF DEZE SITE LEUKER MAKEN TIS SO SAAI

----------


## ToEnSiA

[B] 

EEN LIEVERD JE MOET ECHT SNEL DOOR GAAN WANT WE W8TTE SOMS 465263 JAREN OP JE VERVOLG
MAAR IK ZOEK JE WEL OP HE ALS JE NIET VERDER GAAT MET DIT VERHAAL MORGEN  :grote grijns:  DAN STUUR IK ZULKE MENSEN NAAR JE DEUR  :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:   :motorzaag:  EEN DAN ZIE JE DIT SO OM HOOG GAAN  :engel:  MAAR GOED IK VERZIEK WEL BEETJE DIT VERHAAL MET ME DOMME RECATIE''S  :melig2:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  MAAR ME BOODSCHAP IS DUIDELIJK HE

----------


## [MaYa]

Mn Complimentjes weer voor je vervolg..
Op naaar de nieuwe vervolgieeeeeeee  :grote grijns:  


xXx MaYa... 

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

:ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

kom op verder gaan meid.
echt een super verhaal

----------


## Sweet_Amel

Hoi rwina alles goed met mij niet zo daarom kon ik niet online komen maar ik heb je verhaal weer in gehaald laf ya story

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina
ik ben weer aan het reageren en dat komt omdat je nog steeds geen vervolg heb geplaatst maar ik hoop dat het er snel van zal komen
veel groetjes & xxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## moonwalker

Salam rwina! Of moet ik zeggen *****??  :grote grijns: 

Ik kan alleen 1 ding zeggen: Prachtig!


Ga gewoon door wanner je tijd hebt... en bedankt voor het reageren op mijn verhaal.

spreek je gauw weer inshallah,

moonwalker

----------


## [email protected]

vervolg vervolg vervolg 

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## rwina_zina

dag meiden van mar*kk*.nl!!! jullie moeten voor me de fans daar bedanken! ik lees de reacties die daar geplaats worden en vind het echt geweldig!!!!! liefs rwina! veel leesplezier!


ik groette de meiden, en liep zingend de keuken uit, terug naar me kamer, ik bedacht me dat yassin nog buiten zat, hij had cker nog niet ontbeten, ik maakte een ommetje terug naar de keuken en pakte melk en brood voor yassin en bracht het naar buiten voor hem, hij keek op en zij 'eetsmakkelijk' ik lachte en schudde me hoofd, neeee, ik heb al gegeten, dit is voor jou lieverd, hij moest lachen, 'je bent zo een schat esma!'
ik liep nu wel naar me kamer, en zette de cd van usher op, ik plofte op bed en pakte me telefoon erbij, ik lag op me zij met me arm onder me hoofd...heerlijk weertje dacht ik in mezelf, ik hoorde iemand met yassin praten buiten, ik keek uit het raam en zag twee groene ogen mijn richting opkijken, ik liep naar buiten en zag nordin staan!! hij keek me lachend aan en ik sprong op hem af! we omhelste elkaar, en gingen zitten op de stoelen die buiten stonden, yassin was inmiddels alweer naar binnen gegaan, nordin en ik hadden het over van alles en nog wat, wat toevallig je weer tegen te komen nordin! nordin lachte en vertelde me dat hij hier vaker was sinds alles goed gaat, zo kwamen we op het onderwerp 'hajar' ik kreeg wel een beetje rillingen als ik haar naam hoorde, hij vertelde me dat alles goed gaat en dat ze in nederland zullen verlopen en dat jaar daarop in marokko een grote bruiloftsfeest zullen geven, 'jij staat op nummer 1 op de gastlijst meid' 
ik begon hard te lachen, nordin! weet je nog! dat we die hevige winkelaanval hadden! we hebben die dag lekker gewinkelt he! hij knikte en lachte, 'esma volgens mij dachten we dat we onze problemen weg konden winkelen!' hoe is het eigenlijk met jou en amin? goed! ik straalde helemaal volgens nordin..
esma? hoorde ik iemand zeggen naast me, ik keek om en zag daar hajar staan, ik stond op en keek haar recht in haar ogen aan, ze glimlachte en haar ogen twinkelde helemaal! ze omhelste me en wreef over me rug, we bleven elkaar aankijken, totdat we allebei tranen kregen, ik laat jullie maar even met rust zij nordin lief
hajar nam plaats op de plaats waar nordin zat, 'hoe is het met je hajar vroeg ik haar nadat we onze tranen weg veegde, ze knikte, goed heel goed zelfs! en met jou lieve esma? ik lachte naar haar en vertelde haar dat het lekker ging, we kletsten en kletsten totdat ik opmerkte dat ze me dingen vertelde die je niet zomaar iemand vertelt, ik merkte dat ze me vertrouwde, en voordat ik het wist luchte ik me hart ook bij haar,
'het gaat goed met mij en amin, alleen voel ik me af en toe onzeker, puur om het feit dat ik bang ben om het kwijt te raken' is er dan een persoon die daarvoor zou kunnen zorgen esma? ik knikte...'ja' zijn nicht
er is niet echt wat gebeurd nog, maar ik ben bang dat ze alles in de strijd gaat gooien om amin te krijgen, en ik heb gewoon geen zin meer in problemen, ik ben het helemaal zat! hajar kwam dichterbij me zitten en hield me handen vast, luister naar me esma, je hoeft niet bang te zijn, als amin echt van jou houd, zal hou jou nooit verlaten, en als jullie relatie er sterk genoeg voor is, zal het alles overleven, als dat niet het geval is en amin kiest voor zijn nicht, dan is jullie liefde voor elkaar nite sterk genoeg, en dan ben je daar ook van op de hoogte, je zult veel sneller beslissingen kunnen nemen als je weet hoe jullie relatie in elkaar steekt, 
ik knikte me hoofd, je hebt gelijk hajar, hajar ging verder...'maar esma, ik geloof niet dat amin voor zijn nicht kiest, iedereen kan zien dat amin helemaal gek op je is, wees niet bang, geloof in jullie relatie, JULLIE horen bij elkaar en niet amin en zijn nicht, je moet weten dat dit allemaal onzekerheden zijn, dat verklaart dat je echt van amin houd, je maakt je zorgen..maar dat is gezond, het is gezond om over je relatie zorgen te maken, als het je niet zou boeien, wat zou het dan nog betekenen????ik knikte nogmaals, ik voelde me goed dat ik er met haar over had gehad, ze hielp me echt met haar woorden, ik vertelde hajar over die waarzegster waar amin en ik heen waren gegaan, ze keek me met grote ogen aan en lachte 'wat spannend!!!'
zeg esma....begon ze geheimzinnig...ja zeg het eens hajar grapte ik, esma heb jij nu wat te doen?
ik schudde me hoofd, nou...je hebt me heel erg nieuwsgierig gemaakt, zullen we naar die waarzegster?
ik lachte.....durf je??????? hajar knikte heftig, jaaaa ik ben zo benieuwd! ik trok hajar met me mee naar me kamer en op de gang botste we bijna tegen amin aan, dag dames wat voeren jullie in jullie schild? vroeg hij lachend.......hajar werd rood, het was duidelijk dat zij zich schaamde voor amin, maar dat begrijp ik wel, wat ze allemaal heeft doorstaan en wat voor vernederingen naast hem...
amin stak zijn hand uit en groette elkaar , ' nou esma, vertel, waarom zo een haast?'
ik stotterde, 'ehm uhm hajar heeft een winkeltje in de stad ondekt met allemaal te gekke marokkaanse kleding die je gewoon in nederland ook kan dragen, verschillende stylen heeft dat winkeltje, hajar heeft me van alles erover verteld en ik ben wel benieuw' hajar hoorde ik achter me lachen, amin lachte mee en zij hardop 'MEIDEN!!!' hajar en ik liepen mij kamer in en we kregen tranen van het lachen...hoe kom je erbij esma!!!!! hajar vond het echt een goeie smoes van me, maar of hij erin is getrapt betwijfelde ze, 'ach ik vertel het amin wel dat ik ben geweest, maar ik weet dat hij me uit zal lachen dus hou ik het nog maar even voor me! ik deed me linnen broek aan, en een simpel truitje daarboven, me haar was een grote bos, die deed ik in een hoge staart, ik keek even snel naar hajar die haar haar opnieuw in een staart deed, ze zag er verzorgt en netjes uit, ze had een marokkaanse djeleba aan met een broek die erbij hoort in de kleur gebroken wit, ik pakte me tasje en deed daar me geld, telefoon in, klaar? vroeg hajar met een lieve stem...yepp kom we gaan, 
amin en nordin waren buiten druk in gesprek, 'esma heb je me auto nodig? vroeg amin lief, ' nee we gaan wel met de mijne' zij hajar, 'kijk je uit lieverd?' voegde nordin eraan toe, hajar knikte, ja we komen zo terug, hajar en ik konden onze lach zowat niet inhouden, we liepen naar haar auto, 'FASTEN YOU SEATBELTS' hier gaan we dan! we waren in de auto druk in gesprek, ik wees haar de weg, we parkeerde de auto en liepen door de overvolle stad, we konden het niet laten om een paar winkeltjes in te gaan, we kochten wat truitjes, allebei hetzelde, hajar had een leuke style qua kleding, ik werd zenuwachtig toen we dichterbij kwamen, ook hajar, vond het allemaal wel spannnend. Daar stonden we dan...we keken elkaar aan met de gedachte 'moeten we dit wel doen?' hajar nam een diepe zucht en liep naar binnen gevolgt door mij.

de vrouw glimlachte toen we binnenkwamen, we aarzelde wat bij de ingang, maar dat geaarzelt hield op toen de vrouw ons vriendelijk vroeg binnen te komen, zo vriendelijk was ze ook toen ik hier met amin was.
we namen allebei plaats op de echte marokkaanse stoelen, ze keek me aan, 'esma, waren er nog onduidelijkheden? ik knikte......'ik heb me vriendin meegenomen, en we willen allebei nog van alles weten.
is het mogelijk dat uw nog wat vragen kunt beantwoorde? de vrouw maakte een gebaar zo van 'vraag maar raak', 'hajar bedenk alvast wat je allemaal wilt weten zei ik in het nederlands, hajar was aan het denken en ik vroeg haar wat ik wilde weten, mevrouw, ik voel me nog steeds niet goed over 'reda', ik snap het allemaal niet, wat of wie was hij?
' reda is iemand die mensen helpt die ziek zijn, hij helpt alleen mensen met een goed hart, dat heb jij esma, je moet blij wezen dat reda je heb geholpen, je moet het vergeten en hamdolilah zeggen, vergeet het, maar vergeet niet dat hij jouw dierbaren heeft gered, laat hem in jouw hart, maar laat het daar ook bij.
het werd stil, ik dacht na, ze heeft gelijk, 'hamdolilah zij ik hardop, 'oke, begon hajar, de vrouw draaide haar hoofd naar hajar toe, ze keek serieus naar hajar, ALLAH heeft naar jou gekeken meisje, die heksen hadden je bijna te pakken, maar vrees niet jonge meid, zij branden in hel, hajar kon geen woord uitbrengen er stroomde alleen maar tranen uit haar ogen, ze had het vast over die meiden die hajar haar leven bijna kapot hadden gemaakt, die meiden die shour op haar uitoefende en door heb was hajar er bijna geweest dacht ik, de vrouw ging door met praten tegen hajar en trok er niets van aan dat ze huilde, ze had er cker elke dag mee te maken met huilende mensen want deze vrouw is echt zo geloofwaardig bezig! hajar, benti (dochter) ging de vrouw door, je moet je eroverheen zetten, jij en esma moeten het echt allemaal vergeten wat jullie is overkomen, hamdolilah gaat het goed met jullie, jullie gaan allebei trouwen met geweldige mannen.
hajar keek me aan, DAT MEEN JE NIET!!! ze omhelste me, en feliciteerde me, ze wist natuurlijk niet dat amin en ik gaan trouwen, de vrouw keek ons allebei blij aan en breidde er een eind aan, 'al dat verschrikkelijks wat jullie is gebeurd, is over, dat moeten jullie accepteren, en doorleven, jullie moeten kijken naar de toekomst niet naar het verleden, natuurlijk zullen jullie best nog wat bittere tijden tegemoet komen, maar jullie zijn sterk, zet jullie erdoorheen, het lukt jullie! hajar en ik keken elkaar en en kregen opnieuw tranen, we stonden op omdat de vrouw klaar was, de vrouw stond op en liep op ons af, ze omhelste ons, hajar en ik haalde onze geld tevoorschijn en gaven haar weer extra, ook hadden we in de stad een tas met lekkernij voor haar meegenomen, ze was er zo blij mee, ik dacht bij mezelf zo een vrouw weet zoveel! en verdient haast niks, en wij in nederland? wij hebben ze3ma "jomanda" of dat programma "beyond" waar ze met geesten kunnen praten enz, ze lullen onzin en toch verdient ze bakken met geld! 
het is niet eerlijk! maar wat doe je daar nou aan! we kunnen er niks aan doen, niks....
daar liepen we dan door de straten we zeiden niks tegen elkaar, ik wist dat hajar diep aan het nadenken was, ze had zoveel meegemaakt meskiena, hajar begon te lachen en huilen tegelijk  :traan1:  , ik lachte en huilde natuurlijk met haar mee, ik heb zo een gevoelig hart! als ik iemand zie huilen dan voel ik de mijne ook opkomen!
ik vroeg haar met tranen waarom ze huilde en toch lachte  :traan1:  , ze haalde haar schouders op, het is allemaal zo raar esma! ik stond op het punt deze aarde te verlaten, maar ik ben er gewoon nog! en ik heb zoveel mensen met mij meegesleurt, zoals samier, amin jou....maar toch! alles is nu goed gekomen! ik ga note benen trouwen! HAMDOLILAH YA RABI! ik sloeg me arm om hajar haar middel heen en we liepen lachend naar de auto........................


ik vervolg het snel weer! bedankt voor de reacties! hoe meer..hoe sneller ik doorga!hahaha  :zwaai:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

AAaah mooie vervolg joh shokraaaaaaaaaan ogtieeee....graag gedaan voor de reacties op marokko.nl daar gaan ze ook uit hun dak door jou verhaal mohim your the best

----------


## maryam86

:blauwe kus:

----------


## maryam86

_Seg zinake, ik heb zo'n 100 reacties geplaats
maar ze komen er gewoon niet op. 
Ga je nu verder schrijven?
haha
Nee maar het was weer een heel leuk vervolg.

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## MissCousCous

Rwinatjuuuuuuuh
wallah kapot mooi vervolggggggggggggggggg
ga je gauw door als je kan
nou doegieeeeeee
ik w8 standaaaaard he
-x-
esma

----------


## ToEnSiA

WAT VOEL IK ME ALTIJD HEERLIJK NA JOU VERVOLG  :bandiet:  
JE VERVOLG WAS WEER  :duim:  
HEEL ERG MOOI MAN
MAAR JAH IK GELOOF NIET IN DAT VROUWEN KUNNEN WETEN WAT ER IN DE TOEKOMST GEBEURT ALLEEN ALLAH WEET HET EEN DAN WILLEN VROUWEN HEM NA GAAN DOEN verveeld MAAR JAH IS EN VERHAAL GO ON SWEETY

----------


## Bitch

1000 maal bedankt voor het vervolg!!!

maar wel weer snel verder gaan aub.
als ik jou was zou ik een boek gaan schrijven en er mee na de uitgever gaan ik weet bijna wel zeker dat je ermee rijk gaat worden. 
maar wel weer heel erg snel verder gaan hoor, want ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg zo mooi is het vervaal.

GrtZ

----------


## Mouzie

Gataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarlijk!!

----------


## Bitch

kom op je bent online schijf pleace ff een vervolgje al is ie maar kort 

pleace??????

----------


## [email protected]

echt waar een geweldig verhaal.

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

maar wel snel een vervolg graag.  :nijn:

----------


## missmagreb

het is nu 05.53 (net gegeten)
en ik wil graag weer een vervolg.
en oh my god
bestaater echt iemand als amine(die moet iki ff tegenkomen)
maar je verhaal is echt[GLOW=blue]toppie[/GLOW] 
maar dat wist je natuurlijk al
nou k ga slapen 
doeg
[GLOW=crimson]kus kus kus[/GLOW]

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnx voor t mooie vervolg meid

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:duim:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Iwa kom op nou a zinaaaaaa laat eens wat van je horen*   :petaf: 

*groetjessssss*

----------


## Ala0uia

Prachtig Suk Vervolg ... Toppie (Y)

Schrijf snel verder Kus Ala0uia

 :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

MEID IK GA JOU ECHT IRITEREN

----------


## ToEnSiA

WANT JE WILT MAAR STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG ZETTEN

----------


## ToEnSiA

DUS KLADDER IK JOU VERHAAL VOL MET BERICHTEN VAN MIJ

----------


## ToEnSiA

JE KRIJGT DE TIJD TOT MORGEN OM EN VERVOLG TE ZETTEN WANT ANDERS PAK IK AMIN VAN JE AF  :stout:  HAHAHAHAH EEN DAN ZIE JE ESMA ZOU HUILEN  :huil:   :hihi:  HET IS DAT JIJ HET VERHAAL SCHRIJFT MAAR JE WEET NIET HOE LEKKER JE VOELT NAAR SOW VERVOLG VAN JOU OKEEJ NU KAN IK WEL STOPPEN MET SLIJMEN IK NAAM AAN DAT ME BERICHTEN WEL DUIDELIJK WAREN CIAO  :wijs:

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog geen vervolg 
ga aub zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## Zanoba!!

ewa RWINA...........gaan we nog verder!!!!!!!!
Je laat ons te lang in spanning zitten meid.
Dus wil je aub verder gaan met je prachtige verhaal!! 

liefs, a fan van begin af aan..  :knipoog:

----------


## rwina_zina

hahaha
ik ga weer verder als ik thuis ben!
ben nu namelijk op school, had het een beetje druk!  :denk:

----------


## khadija15

he, ik heb lang niet op je verhaal gereageerd maar ik moet je zeggen dat het een super tof verhaal is en je moet echt snel verder gaan en amin is echt een droomjongen, bestaat hij in het echt ook. nou, je bent toch online dus kan je net zo goed even verder schrijven, please  :rotpc:

----------


## girlie15

SUPER SUPER SUPER SUPER GOEDE  :fuckit:  VERVOLGEN!!!!  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  IK STA TE SPRINGEN VOOR HET VERVOOOLLGG!!  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

Wel snel doorgaan!!
And keep up the good work!!!  :duim:   :fuckit:

----------


## Bitch

wanneer komt dat vervolg dan???

----------


## oujdia82

salam rwina zina
jou verhaal kathemek welah 
ik ben nu jou verhaal aan het printen om thuis te lezen ik heb vorig week wat geprint en alles gelezen tot pagina 15 en nu ben ik de rest aan het printen om thuis te lezen walah het is echt leuk verhaal 
ik zie het op laatst dat je nog niet afgemakt en wat ik wil zegen dat je verhaal echt leuk walah walah mouhim maak het verhaal klaar als je tijd hebt het is echt leuk walah walah


beslama zina 
groetjes oujdia  :blij:

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg

----------


## girlie15

Hellooooooooo!!!  :grote grijns: 

I'm still waiting......  :huil:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

ik ben op school online even melden graag gauw en vervolg  :Wink:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *hahaha
> ik ga weer verder als ik thuis ben!
> ben nu namelijk op school, had het een beetje druk! *


*2 dagen later en nog steeds geen vervolg 
fleshertttt heheheheh iwa waar blijf je a zinaaaaaaa*

----------


## girlie15

Alloee k ben op school en k wil verder lezennnnn lalala schiet op :P

----------


## ToEnSiA

EWA GEEN VERVOLG EEN JE ZEI 2DAGEN GELEDEN INDERDAAD DAT JE EN VERVOLG ZOU ZETTEN

----------


## ZuidMarocia

HEE rWiNa ZiNaaaaaaaaaA kOm Op NoU mEt Je StOrY jE bEnT eEn ToPpeRtJe  :hihi:   :hihi:   :hihi: 

*laat ons nou niet zo lang wachten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## missmagreb

he komt er nog wat van.
ik w8 al jaren op een vervolgje 
al is het 1 zinnetje als er maar een vervolg komt
alsjeblief ga snel verder oke
doei sw33ty
 :mrt:  ga snel verder of ik stuur bj op jou af

----------


## mocro_turkie

Mensen ik heb een vervelende mededeling voor jullie: Rwina kan een tijdje(paar dagen) niet schrijven door een k*t situatie waarin ze nu zit...ze heeft het er heel erg moeilijk mee..dus namens haar..sorry dat ze niet kan schrijven, ze zal proberen zo snel mogelijk verder te kunnen gaan waar we zijn gebleven!!! Heb geduld mensen......

ps: vandaar dat ze niet had geschreven nadat ze had gezegd, toen ze op school was, dat ze thuis zou verder zou schrijven.. (2 dagen geleden dus)

nou mensen doei doeiiiii....

----------


## hasna_the_best

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *Mensen ik heb een vervelende mededeling voor jullie: Rwina kan een tijdje(paar dagen) niet schrijven door een k*t situatie waarin ze nu zit...ze heeft het er heel erg moeilijk mee..dus namens haar..sorry dat ze niet kan schrijven, ze zal proberen zo snel mogelijk verder te kunnen gaan waar we zijn gebleven!!! Heb geduld mensen......
> 
> ps: vandaar dat ze niet had geschreven nadat ze had gezegd, toen ze op school was, dat ze thuis zou verder zou schrijven.. (2 dagen geleden dus)
> 
> nou mensen doei doeiiiii....*


aah ik hoop maar dat het niets ernstigs is zeg maar dat ze rustig aan moet doen en wij hebben wel geduld  :knipoog:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

ooh wat jammer nou...ik wens haar alle sterkte en hoop dat het niet iets ernstig is...allah ister..we hebben alle geduld (geduld hebben is een schone ZAAK) 

ik hoop dat ze insha allah haar verhaal zal afmaken

groetjesss  :zwaai:  

ouasalaam alikoum

*ZuidMarocia* 





___________________________
ALLAH WEET HET BESTE!!!

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Doe rustig lieverd ik zelf heb ook in en kut situatie gezeten dus ik snap wat je bedoeld  :huil:   :brozac:   :frons:

----------


## Bitch

ey rwina heel erg veel sterkte 
en ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg schrijft als je alle problemen achter de rug hebt

GrtZ

----------


## Ala0uia

Schrijf snel verder ..  :boogie: 


Ala0uia .......  :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

hee rwina 

nou sterkte hoor.

----------


## [MaYa]

Heey rwina..
Nou in dat geval zou ik zeggen neem alle tijd die je nodig hebt meid..
Zoals iemand al zei : Geduld iz n schone zaak..
Duz ff w8e Lukt well..

Alz je maar verdergaat..  :knipoog:  

CiaoCiao..

xXx MaYa..

----------


## Naima_xx

hey zinna, wowwwwwwwwwwwww, ik heb echt de hele avond over jouw verhaal gedaan! maar ik heb er absoluut geen spijt van!! zo mooiiiiiiiiiiiiii.
prachtig gewoon schat!! maar alsjeblieft ik smeek het je!!(ik smeek bijna nooit mensen om iets behalve ALAH (swt) dan)
ik zit te wachten op je vervolg en ik denk niet dat ik de enige ben!
kus, Naima  :zwaai:  
(k)


 :zwaai:  Love you 4-ever!!

----------


## missmagreb

he lieverd
doe maar rustig aan ja.
wij kunne nog wel een paardagen w8en.
nou doei
hou je taai he

----------


## rwina_zina

nadat we de tassen in de achterbak plaatstte, reden we naar huis...
'en? hebben jullie dat winkeltje gevonden esma? vroeg amin toen we thuis aan kwamen, ik werd rood, voordat ik wilde antwoorde sprong gelukkig hajar mij te hulp, 'nee. helaas was dat winkeltje dicht, maar we hebben wel andere leuke dingen gekocht', ze haalde de truitjes uit de tassen en liet ze vol enthousiasme aan nordin zien, nordin vond ze erg leuk en vroeg hajar hoe het was geweest in de stad, gelukkig nu hoefde ik geen verklaring af te leggen  :knipoog:  we bleven met ze viertjes nog lekker buiten zitten en kletsen, totdat nordin aan hajar vroeg of ze gingen, ze moesten namelijk nog veel dingen halen voor de verloving, hajar en ik wisselde nummers uit en beloofte elkaar gauw te zien in nederland om eens een keer lekker te gaan winkelen

ik trok me schoenen uit en ging op bed liggen, ik was moe en had gewoon zin in eigenlijk niks, ik probeerde een lekker dutje te doen maar dat kwam er helemaal al niet van, ik weet niet wat amin nu aan het doen is, maar ik ben zo moe dat ik totaal geen zin heb om te gaan checken wat voor" interessants" hij nu weer aan het doen is, het was lekker warm, maar toch kroop ik onder de dekens, het was net middag geworden en ik lig er alweer in, uiteindelijk was het me toch gelukt om in slaap te vallen...

ik voelde een hand op me wang en schrok daardoor wakker, ik realliseerde me echter niet dat het amin was...ik keek hem aan en pas toen ik zijn glimlach zag besefte ik me dat ik niet had gedroomd maar dat amin echt naast me bed stond, hij lachte..waarom slaap je esma? ik draaide me om en deed me ogen weer dicht, hij liet het niet toe dat ik weer ging slapen en sprong dus hard op het bed, ESMA JE MOET WAKKER WORDEN schreeuwde hij lachend, kom esma we gaan wat doen ofzo?! ik verveel me..
ik draaide me om en keek hem aan, wat wil je gaan doen dan? hij dacht na...'ik weet niet es we kunnen van alles en nog wat doen...'had me dan wakker gemaakt als je cker wist wat we gingen doen mompelde ik...
amin trok de dekens van me af en beveelde me omiddelijk op te staan..ik stond lui op en ging voor de spiegel staan, ik gaapte terwijl amin in me koffer stond te graaien, hij haalde daar me witte zigeuners rok uit met een bijpassend truitje, hij verliet de kamer en bedoelde daar dus mee dat ik me om moest kleden...
dat deed ik, ik deed me haar ook maar en liep vervolgens de kamer uit, amin sprong voor me en gaf me kusje op me neus, daardoor kreeg ik wel weer een glimlach op me gezicht en was me chagrijnige humeur verdwenen, amin pakte mijn hand vast en begon te dansen, een beetje salsa en marokkaans door elkaar, het was leuk om hem zo gelukkig te zien, ik was blij dat hij lekker kon lachen, nadat amin uitgedanst was liepen we hand in hand het huis uit, amin zong en liep richting zijn auto, hij deed eerst mijn deur open en sloot die nadat ik zat, hij deed zijn gordel om zodra hij de auto in was gestapt, en keek mij aan, 'lieverd, wees niet dom, GORDEL OM' ik schudde me hoofd lachend, jij bent dom! 
waar gaan we heen amin? amin keek me ook vragend aan, 'weet ik veel'....'lekker ben jij amin! weet je niet eens waar we naar toe gaan!!!??? 'nope' zei amin onschuldig.....
'zeg esma, weet je dat dit de beste vakantie is die ik ooit heb mogen meemaken, nee, sterker nog weet je dat ik hier de beste tijd uit me leven heb meegemaakt! wie had dat gedacht!? in marokko.....ik had eigenlijk niet zo een zin in marokko, maar ik heb mijn droomprinses gevonden! ik verheug me er zo op dat we gaan trouwen en dat ik met jou in 1 huis woon, en later..later 1 kind, of later natuurlijk meer maar in het begin gewoon 1, een knulletje of prinsesje die door het huis rent! die gedachte he esma.....die gedachten maken mij zo blij!!! ik heb het gevoel dat ik alles op een rijtje heb, ik heb alles wat ik ooit heb willen hebben, een huis een auto..en mijn prinses..' amin vertelde dat terwijl hij reed, ik keek hem aan met 1 hand onder me hoofd, ik kon wel janken! dat iemand zo over mij denkt, en niet zomaar iemand, een droomjongen!
het viel even stil, en ik besloot de stilte te verbreken, 'amin je weet hoe ik over je denk, ik ben gewoon zo gek op je! ik verheug me erop om met jou samen te wonen! en met je te trouwen! het is gewoon dat ik ongelovelijk blij ben dat ik mijn geluk heb gevonden wat we ook hebben meegemaakt, amin wij zullen altijd bij elkaar terug komen no matter what....ik hou van je amin', 'ik ook van jou esma.....

daar waren we dan, tijdens de rit besloten amin en ik naar een heilige waterplaats te gaan genaamd 'FEZUAN' ik ging daar altijd heen met me ouders, en aangezien we niks te doen hadden besloten we daar maar heen te gaan, het was een heilige plaats waar een waterbron ligt, als je dat water drinkt schijn je daar beter van te worden, we parkeerde de auto, en gingen vervolgens te voet naar de waterplaats, als verwacht was het druk en natuurlijk ook met nederlandse marokkkanen, je zag mensen met vaten water sjouwen, het was best een gezellige plek, ik was zeer enthousiast doordat er veel kraampjes stonden met kettinkjes en andere leuke dingetjes, eerst naar de waterplaats dan pas kettinkjes kopen grapte amin, de waterplaats was ondergronds, we kochten twee flessen waar je de water in kon vullen, er stonden een aantal kranen en gelukkig waren we snel aan de beurt, het water was heet, raar, het kwam rechtstreek uit de grond en raakte niet op dacht ik, ik waste eerst mijn gezicht en maakte maakte me haar een beetje nat, amin deed hetzelfde, ik nam een paar slokken en vulde de fles, we verlieten de plaats en plaatsten de flessen in de auto, 'oke nu kettinkjes kopen riep ik, bij elke kraam kocht ik wel wat, van armbandjes tot kettinkjes met letters erop, amin betaalde, alhoewel ik dat natuurlijk niet wilde, amin kocht een kettinkje met de a erop voor mij en een e voor hem, verder kochten we sleutel hangers met onze namen erop en de betekenis, verder kochten we bandjes, en nog meer souveniertjes! het was gezellig met ze tweetjes, we hadden plezier en het was echt even lekker 'marokko' ondekken, ons vader/moederland, we hielden allebei van marokko, marokko...daar liggen onze roots, maar nederland? nederland dat was ons land ook, nederland had ervoor gezorgt dat we heben wat we willen, ik kan zoiezo niet zonder nederland, ik voel me daar thuis....
wel raar....voor marokkanen in Marokko zijn we vreemdelingen, maar dat zijn we ook voor de meeste nederlanders in Nederland, ach, ik voel me op beide plekken op me gemak!

we zijn alweer thuis, iedereen heeft een glas gedronken van 'het heilige drinkwater' en iedereen vond de kettinkjes die ik voor ze had meegenomen mooi, amin en ik zitten alweer in onze kamer, amin keek me met zijn mooie grote ogen aan, en nu esma? wat gaan we nu doen? ja amin ik weet het niet hoor...
hey amin nee nee ik weet al wat! we kunnen lekker gaan zwemmen! amin lacht....en pakt ze zwem spullen, ik pak me witte bikini broekje en me witte topje erboven, ik vond het setje 'kunnen', het was niet sletterig, vandaar dat ik het had gekocht, ik trok me bikini aan in de douche en deed daar boven een zomerig jurkje aan, ik pakte me handdoek en liep de douche uit, we liepen op blote voeten het huisje uit, het zwembad was toch maar 5 min van ons huisje af!
het zwembad was groot en het was ook lekker schoon, er waren niet veel kinderen, maar meer jongeren, dat maakte het gezellig, we zagen de helft van ons groepje ook zwemmen, naual zag ik met yassin in het water vechten, ze hadden lekker plezier! amin en ik bestelde twee stoelen en deden daar onze handdoek op, ik sprong het water in en hoorde ook een grote plons doordat amin het water in was gegaan, in kon me ogen niet van zijn bruine lichaam af houden, damn dacht ik....maar ik hield me in en deed net of ik niets zag, amin vond me bikini mooi, en zijn Replay zwembroek vond ik ook mooi, het deed me denken aan de kalvertoren in amsterdam, weet ook niet waarom, mischien heb ik die daar ooit gezien ofzo, nadat ik wat had gezwomen ging ik in het lekkere zonnetje liggen, heerlijk scheen de zon op mijn gezicht, amin was lekker aan het zwemmen met yassin en naual, ik hoorde amin's telefoon overgaan, ik riep naar amin die zich gelijk omdraaiden, ik gebaarde dat ze telefoon over ging, NEEM MAAR OP ES, ik keek naar het beeldscherm en zag daar de naam NORA staan, ik voelde de woede ophoog stijgen, ik nam gauw op en voordat ik hallo kon zeggen hoorde ik haar irritante stem ' HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LIEVERDDDDDDD' nu voelde ik me dus helemaal witheet worden!?! ik fronste me wenkbrauwen en keek vuil, alsof zij dat kon zien! maar toch
ik ben amin niet hoor, zei ik, ik hoorde dat ze stotterde, 'met wie spreek ik dan?' je spreekt met esma, zijn verloofde, eventjes hoorde ik niets meer aan de andere kant van de lijn, 'jaja, leuke grap, kan je amin even doorgeven asjeblieft,? moet je eens even luisteren NORA, ik weet niet wat jij van mij man moet, maar je kan het ook aan mij doorgeven want wij bespreken namelijk alles met elkaar??!!???!!!
weer was het even stil, ' nou oke zeg maar tegen hem dat ik vanavond om 9 uur aankom daar en dit grapje is niet leuk esma!' ze hing op......ik wist niet wat ik moest denken, wat 9 uur? wat komt ze hier doen?
ze heeft hier helemaal niks te zoeken! wat wilt ze van amin? als hij al van mij is? damn wat kunnen nichten toch vervelend zijn! mohamed, mijn neef en inmiddels zwager doet toch ook niet zo?toch?
dus amin spreekt haar nog??!! oke ik kan het hem niet verbieden het is tenslotte zijn nicht, ik kan niet tegen hem zeggen dat hij zijn eigen nicht niet meer mag spreken, maar ik vind het maar een bitch, shit shit shit!
ik ging weer liggen en dacht na, damn wat moet ik doen als ze vanavond komt? en hoe weet ze dat wij hier zitten, kan ze niet een eigen vriendje gaan zoeken? moet ze weer de mijne hebben, oke ik begrijp haar best als ze hem leuk vind, dat vind ik niet zo erg, maar dat ze zo achter hem aangaat terwijl zij weet dat hij bezet is! hoe moet ik reageren als ze komt? moet ik nu WEER boos worden op amin? wat ik niet leuk vind om te doen? ik zag dat amin mijn richting op kwam lopen, ik sloot mijn ogen, wie belde er lieverd? hoorde ik amin vragen, ik hief mijn schouders op, amin ging zitten op de ligstoel naast mij die van hem was, nee toch niet weer he begon amin......ik ging in een zit positie zitten en keek hem recht in zijn ogen aan...
'amin luister naar mij, NORA belde en ze komt vanavond om 9 uur?!?! leuke plannen maken jullie he???
zeg wat gaan jullie doen? lekker uit met ze tweeen??? zeg jullie mogen mij kamer ook wel delen als jullie dat willen hoor?!!! en ik heb genoeg pyjama's mischien dat nora er eentje wil lenen?! het kan allemaal want het is toch maar een NICHT he amin????' amin wist niet wat ie moest zeggen.....hij keek me alleen maar aan...
ik keek hem heeel strak aan en pakte me spullen en me handdoek, ik zie je wel weet verschijnen in het huisje amin, en ik spreek je wel weer NA JE DATE vanavond! DAG AMIN! ik liep boos weg, ik hoorde amin zeggen: "ESMA TOE NOU! KOM OP JOH!" maar ik negeerde zijn reacties volkomen!
ik liep in me uppie naar het huisje, onderweg kwam ik tarik tegen, 'waar ga je heen esma?' 
naar huis tarik....NAAR HUIS? vroeg tarik me verbaast, ik moest een beetje lachen, nee joh ik bedoel niet naar huis maar naar ONS huisje...oooooooooh dan is goed essie! ik ga lekker zwemmen ik zie je straks wel esma beslama! doei tarik........ik slenterde verder naar het huisje, buiten zaten mina, souad, arif, mo en brahim in het zonnetje te genieten, mina las een tijdschrift en souad deed haar nagels, ze genoten van een glas thee, DAG LEKKERDING riep mo toen hij me zag aankomen, ik glimlachte, lekkerding? ik zie eruit als een zwerfer! NIETES ES! souad lachte, zeg esma waar heb je je hunk gelaten? ja voegde mo eraan toe 'wat heb je met me broer gedaan' ik kreeg weer een sip gezicht, en plofte op de stoel die daar naast brahim en mina stond, 'wat is er meissie? vroeg mo me, de andere keken me allemaal andachtig aan, ik zuchte diep, 'nou het zit zo mensen, vanavond krijgen we bezoek, van iemand die ik eigenlijk niet zo mag, diegene is gek op amin en amin doet alsof hij dat niet ziet' WAT?!?! begonnen ze allemaal.....
ik keek souad en mo aan, ja jongens schrik niet want het beste komt nog, nogmaals keken ze me nieuwsgierig aan, HET IS JULLIE NICHT NORA...de monden vielen open, mo trok een vies gezicht en ook nora deed dat, wat is er vroeg ik hen, nou het is makkelijk esma, ik mag dat verwende kind niet, ik ook niet voegde mo eraan toe, ik moest daardoor wel lachen, mo probeerde me op te vrolijke, meid wees niet ongerust, nora is de laatste persoon die amin zou willen en laat haar maar komen vanavond, veel kan ze niet verwachten schat! met een gerust hart sloot ik mijn ogen, brahim zette een glas thee voor me neus, drink maar lekker op meissie! ik dronk de glas leeg en stond op toen ik amin tarik yassin en naual in de verte aan zag lopen, ik sprong op me bed en deed me deur opslot, ik ga hier de hele avond zitten dacht ik bij mezelf, en ik ga hopen dat ze morgen ochtend weg is, ik keek op mijn horloge en het was alweer, half 7, ik heb wel twee uurtjes op me bed gelegen, die twee uur gingen snel voorbij omdat ik aan het nadenken was, ik stond op en ruimde de kamer een beetje op, troep was er niet, maar alsnog maakte ik het nog mooier dan dat de kamer al was, er werd geklopt op me deur, WAT?! riep ik een beetje geiriteerd, alsof ik zin had in iemand die me lastig zou vallen! 'ehm esma ik weet dat je een beetje boos bent maar ik heb wat spullen nodig in die kamer' zij amin zacht, NOU DAN HEB JE LEKER PECH AMIN! ik zat nog steeds in mijn bikini die inmiddels wel was opgedroogd, 'asjeblieft esma, je hoeft niet tegen me te praten maar ik heb echt wat nodig'
ik smeet de deur open en keek amin geiriteerd aan hij leunde tegen de muur met zijn handdoek over zijn brede schouder, even dacht ik te smelten, amin keek me van top tot teen aan, hij kwam dichterbij me......hij stond dicht tegen me aan, we keken elkaar recht in de ogen, zijn lichaam raakte de mijne aan en ze gezicht bijna de mijne.......dat bleef 2 seconde zo en hij liep langs me de kamer in, ik bleef even staan hoe ik stond doordat ik gewoon verdoofd en verlamt werd door zijn lichaam, ik hoorde geritsel achter me en dat ontwaakte me uit mijn hemelse gedachten, ik draaide me om en zag dat amin shampoo pakte en kleren, ik ging op me buik liggen op bed, ik wist dat amin extra langzaam deed, dat kon zelf een doden merken, maar ik deed alsof ik van niks wist, voordat ik het wist voelde ik een kus op mijn rug, ik wilde me omdraaien maar amin was alweer verdwenen, ik werd woedend! alhoewel ik er natuurlijk geen bezwaar tegen had, maar toch! hoe durft hij dat nou weer te doen?!?! sukkel.....

(hieronder nog een stuk!!!!)

----------


## rwina_zina

ik stond op want slapen dat kon ik dus echt niet!? damn esma dacht ik bij mezelf, je bent op vakantie! iedereen is lol aan het maken en jij? jij bent je hier druk aan het maken, sta op zei ik tegen mezelf, 
ik liep naar buiten waar nu iedereen zat, en ging naast mo zitten, amin was aan het douche want hij zat er niet bij, we waren druk aan het lachen en praten met ze alle dat ik eventjes mijn problemen vergat!
totdat amin naar buiten kwam lopen, zijn haren waren nat en hij had een mannen djelaba aan, hij ging zitten en keek mij glimlachend aan, terwijl ik hem heel gataarlijk aankeek! hij vond het allemaal wel komisch!
wat gaan we doen vroeg mo mij hard, zo hard dat alle ogen op mij waren gericht, ik speelde het spelletje mee, 'oooh mo, vraag jij mij nou om een date?' mo knikte, nou ik heb best honger we kunnen naar een chique restaurant gaan, mo knikte nogmaals, AAAH arif en ik gaan mee hoor riep souad, ook tarik mina, naual en yassin wilde mee, KUNNEN WE NET ZO GOED MET ZE ALLE GAAN riep brahim, dat vonden we allemaal weg goed, ik stond op zodat ik kon gaan douche nu de douche nog vrij was, ik liep langs amin en grapte zacht zodat alleen hij het kon horen 'pssst amin, nu heb je het rijk voor jezelf!' hij keek me met een glimlachende blik aan, ik wist gewoon dat hij het leuk vond als ik jaloers was?! jaloers? ben ik dan jaloers???
ja esma, geef het maar toe aan jezelf, je bent jaloers bedacht ik me, ik nam een heerlijke douche en liep naar me kamer, ik droogt me haren, en trok me badjas aan, ik besloot eerst me haar te doen, en daarna me pas aan te kleden, ik deed gel in me haar en haarlak, hierdoor ontstonden er wat grovere krullen, ik maakte aan de voorkant een zigzag scheidinkje en maakte dat vast met een mooi spelletje waar een vlinderje op zat, de rest van me haar liet ik in een grote bos grove krullen los, met nog steeds me badjas aan liep ik naar buiten om aan mina te vragen waar ze mijn make up tasje heb gelaten, aangekomen buiten zag ik mijn "grote vriendin" NORA....ik dacht bij mezelf schijt aan haar! ze groette iedereen en ook mij gaf ze 4 zoenen, de jongens gaf ze allemaal een hand behalve amin, die moest ze 4 zoenen geven!!! wat ik op dat moment voelde! ik zag dat amin het niet leuk vond maar oke hij kon haar moelijk weg duwen, jawel dat kon hij wel bedacht ik me, ik keek haar onderzoekend aan, ze had haar style haar in een vlecht, en een nette broek met een colbertje daarboven, en daaronder een wit truitje, je kon gewoon aan haar zien dat ze een bitchie look had! maar ik trok me er niets van aan, ik liep naar mina en voelde de jaloerse blik van nora in me rug prikken! ik fluisterde in de oor van mina waar ze me make up had gelaten, 'in me kast es' ik liep terug naar binnen en ik keek nora vuil aan, ze keek gelijk naar beneden toen ze mij zag kijken! en amin keek ik dodelijk aan! tja als blikken konden doden.......nogmaals liep ik me kamer binnen en deed de kamer op weer op slot, ik graaide wat in me kleren en haalde er een witte gala jurk uit, ik trok die aan en deed er me witte sandaaltjes onder, ik liep naar mina der kamer en pakte daar me make up tasje, in mijn eigen kamer maakte ik me op, ik gebruikte wat donkere ooggeschaduw, deed wat rouge op me wangen, en gebruikte doorzichtige lipgloss, ik deed wat make up in mijn witte tasje die ik van plan was mee te nemen, ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat wit me wel leuk stond door mijn bruine huid, ik liep naar buiten en iedereen begon naar me te fluiten, ik werd rood en vroeg of ze op wilde houden, WOOOOOOOW MEID! JE ZIET ER GEWELIG UIT! begon mo, CKER WETEN! voegde de rest eraan toe, amin keek me weer van top tot teen aan, ik keek hem met zo een blik aan van 'tsss kan het best aan zonder jou' alhoewel ik dat helemaal niet kon natuurlijk, nora zat tegen amin te praten omdat ze niet wilde dat hij naar me keek, hij schonk haar geen aandacht want hij zat flink naar me te kijken, ik deed alsof het mij niet boeide, de meiden vroegen mij welke make up ik op had en hoe ik het zo had gedaan, de meiden sprongen op om zich ook aan te kleden en ook de heren deden dat, ik pakte het tijdschrift waar mina eerst in zat te lezen,en las er in, alleen amin nora en ik zaten nog buiten, ik had de mp3speler uit de handen van yassin gepakt, dus ik genoot lekker van de heerlijke remixen van r kelly, en andere r&b artiesten, ik deed net of ik die twee niet zag zitten, ik merkte wel dat amin de hele tijd naar me zat te kijken, ik kon niet verstaan waar ze het over hadden door de de muziek die ik aan het luisteren was, ik zag amin opstaan en naar binnen lopen, nora liep richting de parkeerplaatsen waarschijnlijk naar haar auto, ik bleef op me plaats zitten want ik wilde niet opvallend doen ofzo, willie willie 3la spion! dacht ik bijmezelf! na een half uur ging ik naar binnen en liep me kamer binnen met me discman in me oren, niet wetend dat amin in de kamer aan het omkleden was, ik schrok me dood! ik deed de muziek uit me oor en snauwde ' JE KON BEST DE DEUR OP SLOT DOEN HOOR' ik kreeg een opmerking van hem 'jaja esma lachte hij alsof jij het erg vind mij in mijn blote borst te zien' ik ging voor de spiergel staan en nam een slok van me drinken die ik daar had laten staan toen ik ging douche, shit dacht ik, nu is mijn lipglosse naar ze moer, ik danste mee met de muziek, en ik zag in de spiegel dat amin naar me keek en me zat uit te lachen, 'stik' dacht ik, ik voelde zijn hand op me schouder, ik stond op, en weer stonden we dicht tegen elkaar, ik keek boos hij serieus, hij bukte zich voorover en zijn lippen raakte de mijne, ik wilde de kus wel weigeren maar ik wilde dat niet, hij hielde me vast bij mijn middel en drukte me tegen zich aan ik sloeg me armen om hem heen en kuste hem terug.............langzaam maakte ik me lippen los van de zijne, en keek hem aan, zonder nog iets te zeggen, ik maakte me langzaam los en verliet de kamer....................................

toen ik aankwam in de gang moest ik me wel even tegen de muur aan leunen, wouw wat een kus dacht ik, 
hoe durft hij mij die lieve schattige kus te geven? hoe? ik zuchte en liep naar de kamer van de meisjes die zich aan het omkleden waren, ik lag op het bed van souad en dacht na over die zoen, die had ik nooit van hem op zo een manier gehad, ik genoot er zo van!? damn....ik stond op en maakte de meisjes wat op, ze zagen er prachtig uit in hun jurken, net prinsesen! 'zo dames, hoorde ik die irritante stem van nora bij de kamerdeur zeggen, souad keek me aan met een blik van ' maak je niet druk', nora liep verder de kamer in en stond voor de spiegel met naual te praten, zij wist niets van wat er aan de hand was dus zij deed gewoon heel normaal tegen haar, kijk als zij nou een aardig meisje was die amin leuk vond oke, dan maakt het me niet uit, maar zij is zo een b*tch! ookal ken ik haar niet helemaal persoonlijk ik weet gewoon hoe zij in elkaar zit, ik weet dat gewoon, ze keek naar zichzelf in de spiegel en pakte haar donkerpaarse lipstift tevoorschijn die ze op haar lippen smeerde, ik ging expres naast haar staan en kneed wat met me handen door mijn krullen, en werkte me lipgloss bij, arif klopte op de deur 'klaar dames?'
souad liep naar de deur en kuste haar man, ik zag dat nora een beetje dom zat te kijken, ik praatte expres hard over amin tegen mina zodat nora dat kon horen, ik wist gewoon cker dat ze aan het meesluisteren was, 
'JA DIE HEB IK VAN AMIN GEHAD TOEN WE SAMEN GINGEN SHOPPEN' zei ik luid, we verlieten met ze alle de kamer en ik rende nog even naar me kamer omdat ik me tasje daar was vergeten, amin was niet meer in de kamer, ik pakte me tas en liep naar de auto van mo want ik had hem belooft met hem mee te rijden, gelukkig pakte amin zijn auto en zat brahim daar naast en niet nora want die ging met de meiden mee,
binnen een half uur stonden we voor het restaurantje, het zag er prachtig uit! was super mooi verlicht en ook groot, natuurlijk verwachte ik niet dat het rustig zou zijn want je kon in een oogopslag zien dat het druk was, ik wilde me telefoon pakken uit mijn tas maar kwam daar een kaartje tegen, ik stond op een donkere plek dus ik kon niet lezen wat er op stond, aangezien we nog op de parkeerplaats stonden op de andere te wachten pakte ik de sleutels van mo's auto en stapte in, ik zette het ligt aan en las het kaartje 
"als je jezelf maar niet gaat wijs maken dat dat geen lekkere zoen was...cause that was a hell off a kiss!!!!-x- amin" ik moest lachen, ik lachte ook want nu was amin er niet bij, anders zou ik boos worden, hij maakt er altijd een spel van, maar ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik van alle briefjes van hem heb genoten en dat ik ze allemaal heb bewaard! we waren nu compleet op de parkeerplaats, amin was er nu ook......
hij keek me aan.. hij maakte stiekem een lipbeweging..ik keek hem boos aan..............en draaide me kop om!
ik hoorde hem lachen, 'tss hij vond het nog grappig ook zo te horen....we liepen met ze alle het restaurantje binnen en namen plaats aan een grote tafel die mooi bedekt was, amin ging expres naast me zitten, er waren geen plekken meer naast amin, ik zag dat nora dat heel erg vond, dus ging ze maar tegenover hem zitten, die bitch had nu wel een mooi uitzicht, amin schoof zijn stoel dicht bij mij, WAT DOET IE dacht ik, heb ie dan niet in de gaten dat ik boos ben op hem?!?! we kletsten allemaal heerlijk over ditjes en datjes, het eten werd geserveert, en ik kreeg de schrik van me leven! ik deed mijn handen op mijn schoot en amin pakte (zonder dat iemand dat zag) mijn handen vast..ik kon wel gillen!!



 :argwaan:  vanavond nog een stukje hoop ik! thanks voor jullie begrip  :traan2:  !!! welkom nieuwe fans die mijn verhaal hebben gelezen?! naima top dat je me verhaal heb gelezen! was best veel he! thanks meid! and welcome to the 'ZIN IN MAROKKO' groep! :knipoog: 

nou ik moet nu naar school, thala lieve mensen!  :zwaai:

----------


## [MaYa]

Heeeeeeeeey meidd  :grote grijns:  
sooo je vervolggg waz weeeer te GRUWLIJK voor woorden..
Ik waz helemaal chago want ik ben nu op sgool BLIJKT DAT IK GEEN LESS HEB HEEL DE DAGG  :Mad:   :Mad:  ..maargoed je verhaal heb me weeer blijj gemaakt..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Schrijff aub Vanavond verder alz je kan..
Je bent n toppertjee !! 

xXx Maya !! ................ 

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## selmariffia

:vierkant:  MEID IK HEB ER GEWOON GEEN WOORDEN VOOR. ZO MOOI EN PRACHTIG IS JE VERHAAL. JE MOET ECHT GAAAAAAUW,MAAR OOK ECHT DOEN WEL SNEL BEGINENNEN AAN EEN VERVOLD. IK WEET DAT JE HET DRUK HEBT, MAAR ALS DE SODEMIETER (IN POSITIEVE ZIN DAN) ACHTER DIE COMPUTER GAAN ZITTEN EN VERDER TYPEN

----------


## Lady_Arabia

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPEERRRRRRRRRRRRMOOOOIIIII VERHAAL...!

HIER NOG EEN FAN..!
GA SNEL VERDER WANT JE DOET HET FANTASTISCH MEID..!

KUS
Lady_Arabia

----------


## missmagreb

weejoow jou vervolg is weer toppie.  :duim:  
ga zo door.
ik geniet zo van je verhaal dat ik het telkens opnieuw lees
nou lievrd ik ga oke
doei doei
kus kus kus
ga snel verder  :stout:   :hihi:

----------


## Bitch

1000000000000 thnx voor het vervolg het verhaal wordt echt steeds mooier en vanavond nog een stuk yes yes yes 

echt super

----------


## Naima_xx

hey zinna, heel erg bedankt voor de warme ontvangst schat, walah ik ben nu echt een fan van je!!! ik geniet gewoon van je verhaal lieverd!!
alsjeblieftttt schrijf snel verder ik kan gewoon niet meer wachten!!!!
ik hoor(lees) snel iet van je! hey trouwens( ik ben altijd heel nieuwsgierig!) gaan ze nog trouwen of niet?
amin en esma bedoel ik dan, maar goed ik lees het dan wel.

Dikke kus, NaimaIk hou van je!! 

 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :zwaai:

----------


## HABIBA18

In een woord meid super!!!!
Ga snel verder.

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Rwinaaaaa zinaaa komt weer in actie wollah jij bent de echt een toppertje LOVE YEAH !!!! THX voor de mooie lange vervolgen echt prachtig gaaaaa vooral verder

groetjesssssss
kus ZUidMarocia*

----------


## [email protected]

echt een top verhaal!

en tnx voor het super lange vervolg.
ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg plaatst.

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Het waren zeer mooie vervolgen 
Maar ga in ieder geval, snel verder 

Groeties Ikram XxX

----------


## Ala0uia

Heey Meid ... !!!!  :tong uitsteken:  
Prachtige vervolg ... hoop dat je snel verder schrijft .. 
Can't Wait ...
Ala0uia ... : zwaai:

Mabrouk Al Hied Iedereennn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

names mij, rwina_zina, wens ik iedereen een heerlijke dag!
geniet ervan! oftwel MABROEK EL 3ID!!!!

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  


ps: bedankt voor al die lieve reacties! 
lady_arabia welkom! lief van je dat je de moeite neemt om te reageren!ben blij dat ook jij mijn verhaal leest!
enne naima  :knipoog: 

liefs rwina

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *names mij, rwina_zina, wens ik iedereen een heerlijke dag!
> geniet ervan! oftwel MABROEK EL 3ID!!!!
> 
>       
> 
> 
> ps: bedankt voor al die lieve reacties! 
> lady_arabia welkom! lief van je dat je de moeite neemt om te reageren!ben blij dat ook jij mijn verhaal leest!
> ...


ik dacht dat je gisteravond nog een vervolg zou schrijven.
maar in ieder geval eid mabrouk 

GrtZ

----------


## iTaLia_LaDy

Ga VeRDeR  :engel:

----------


## arhaz

we are waiting!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

gillen?? nee dat doe ik dus maar niet, het is niet dat ik het erg vind dat amin mijn handen vast heeft, dat is namelijk ieder meisjes droom! maar het gaat om het feit dat hij mij niet serieus neemt! hij speelt gewoon een spelletje, ik begrijp hem wel want je kan niet tegen famlieleden zeggen dat ze afstand van je moeten houden
dat is gewoon schandalig, maar hij kan op z'n minst zeggen dat ze geen verdere gedachten moet hebben omdat hij al van plan is te trouwen! maar ja, mischien is amin wel te dom om op zoiets te komen, mischien ook niet?! ach wat maakt het ook uit, ik wilde wel ontsnappen uit zijn mooie zachte handen, maar ik kon niet, gelukkig werd ik gered door de ober die een bord voor me neus zetten, ik had nu de kans me handen op de tafel te leggen, die liet ik ook zo, we genoten van het heerlijke eten en mo en ik hadden lol!
mo+esma=gekkenhuis! en dan is het helemaal feest als yassin zich bij het gesprek mengt! we grapte over van alles en nog wat en lagen elke keer dubbel van het lachen, ik zag dat nora daar gewoon niet tegen kon, maar ik had schijt aan haar, wat boeit mij het nou dat zij amin's nicht is?! nadat we uitgegeten waren liepen we terug naar de parkeerplaats, natuurlijk liep irritante nora naast amin, ik zag dat amin de hele tijd zat te kijken, ik voelde echt een brok in me keel toen ik ze samen zag, ik weet niet waarom, is het dan jaloezie? of mis ik zijn aanwezigheid bij mij zo erg, ik wilde me tranen stoppen maar slaagte daar niet in,ze bleven namelijk over me wangen stromen, iedereen was druk bezig dus niemand lette op mij, gelukkig maar want had geen zin in vragen waarom ik huilde, ik droogte me tranen en liep naar mo's auto, ik stapte in en we reden naar huis..
onderweg werd er veel gepraat, mo vertelde me dingetjes over zijn vorige liefde.........................

(mo vertelde dit aan esma)
esma, ik lijk dan wel een jongen die niks van liefde af weet, en het is net of ik niks met liefde te maken heb gehad in mijn leven, maar nu denk ik alleen maar was dat maar zo, het begon allemaal op een dag dat yassin en ik naar belgie gingen om wat spullen bij een vriend op te halen, daar aangekomen opende een bloedmooi meisje de deur, het leek allemaal een sprookje, ik vroeg me zo af wie dat meisje was, maar daar kwam ik achter toen ik het huis binnen stapte, het was het zusje van onze goeie vriend, dat meisje heette karima, karima en ik raakte aan de praat, ik ken haar broer al heel erg lang dus hij vertrouwde en wist dat ik niets verkeerds zou doen, die dag bleven we in belgie slapen, en karima en ik hebben uren en uren gepraat over alles, ik voelde me gelijk vertrouw bij haar, en zij ook bij mij merkte ik toen ze me zaken vertelde die je niet zomaar aan iemand verteld, de volgende ochtend dat we zouden weggaan heb ze me haar nummer gegeven, en ik beloofte haar te bellen, het was puur vriendschap alhoewel ik me wel aangetrokken tot haar voelde probeerde ik die gevoelens te onderdrukken, terug in hartje amsterdam bertrapte ik mezelf dat ik vaak aan haar dacht, we belden zo hier en daar welleens en konden wel uren door praten zonder dat het een momentje stil viel, karima vertelde mij dat ze in nederland wilde studeren, en dat ze dan bij haar tante in utrecht gaan wonen, dat deed ze dan ook met toestemming van haar broer en ouders, nu ze in nederland was zagen we elkaar regelmatig, maar al snel werd dat regelmatig 'veel', haar tante was gescheiden en karima had haar verteld over mij, dus ik maakte kennis met haar tante en ook die vertrouwde mij, ik kon gewoon in dat thuis komen, en nam karima vaak mee om boodschappen te doen met haar tante, met karima deed ik steeds vaker leuke dingen, we zagen elkaar elke dag, gewoon "als vrienden", maar al snel kwamen we erachter dat we elkaar miste als we elkaar een dagje niet zagen, me dag was gewoon niet hetzelfde dan, we zijn zelfs een weekendje naar disney land parijs geweest, we leerde elkaar steeds meer en meer kennenm ik wist nu alles over karima, ik wist waar ze van hield, waar ze niet van hield, wanneer ze chagrnijnig was, wanneer vrolijk, wanneer je haar blij kon maken of juist boos, maar we bleven vrienden, het is wel een aantal keren zo geweest dat we elkaar aankeken met zo'n rare blik, ik had de neiging om haar dan meestal stevig vast te houden en haar te vertellen dat ik van haar hield, maar ik kon het niet...ik kon af en toe merken dat ze ook gevoelens voor mij had, maar ze deed er zoiezo niet veel mee, ik vond het fijn om zo een vriendin te hebben en ik wilde haar never nooit meer kwijt!karima en ik gingen nu al een jaar met elkaar om, en we hebben alles meegemaakt, we hebben samen gehuild gelachen noem maar op! esma ik bedacht me dat dit het meisje is me wie ik verder wilde gaan! we zagen elkaar dag en nacht, en ik voelde me er zo goed bij, ik was jaloers als ze met een ander aan het praten was, dat was voor mij al een teken dat ik van dit meisje hield en me leven met haar wilde delen, op een dag werd ik gebeld door haar broer en hij had gehoort dat ik goed op zijn zusje paste en dat hij mij daarvoor wilde bedanken, hij vertelde me dat karima nu ook mijn zusje was, ik was haar grote broer, karima's broer bedankte me duizend maal, nadat hij ophing kon ik zowat niet meer op mijn benen staan! haar broer had vertrouwen in me! als ik nu wat met haar begin dan zal hij mij dat nooit vergeven! ik besloot me gevoelens voor me te houden en het niet aan karima te vertellen, karima merkte echter wel dat ik langzamer hand begon te veranderen, ik kwam niet meer elke dag langs en als we wat deden dan bracht ik haar vroeg thuis, dat deden we eerder niet, we gingen in de nacht lekkre over de wegen rijden, dat vond ze heerlijk! de laatste keer dat ik haar heb gezien was paar dagen voordat ik naar marokko vertrok, we spraken af bij haar tante thuis, haar tante was niet thuis, oppeens begon ze me te vragen waarom ik zo afstandelijk deed, ze voelde dat er wat was zei ze, ik kon niet meer tegen haar liegen en vertelde haar dat haar broer me vertrouwde en dat ik die vertrouwen niet wilde beschadigen, ze begon te huilen, ze vertelde dat ze van me hield en dat ze verder met me wou, ik wilde dat ook, er was is niets liever wat ik wil maar het kon niet, haar broer is een goeie vriend, hij staat altijd voor me klaar, dit kon ik hem niet flikken, 
karima schreeuwde en huilde het uit toen ik haar vertelde dat we beter afscheid konden nemen, ik weet nog als de dag van gister hoe ik haar tranen uit haar ogen zag rollen NEEE NEEE NEE ASJEBLIEFT GEEN AFSCHEID smeekte ze, ik heb toen ook gehuild, huilend lagen we in elkaars armen, voordat ik het wist had ik mijn gezicht tegen die van karima en voelde ik haar lippen op de mijne, toen was het stil en ik vertrok....
ik hoorde haar snikken toen ik de deur achter me dichtdeed..........ik heb haar de hele vakantie niet gesproken of gezien, ik mis haar, en esma echt ik wil met dit meisje verder, ik voel dat ik de verkeerde beslissing heb genomen, ik kon deze prachtmeid gelukkig maken, maar heb het niet gedaan...
ik mis haar esma.........

(terug naar esma)
tranen vielen over me wangen, en ik zag ook dat mo huilde, hij keek naar de weg en bleef maar rijden, wat had ik een medelijden met deze jongen! ik dacht inderdaad dat hij niets met liefde te maken wilde hebben want hij had het er altijd over dat meisjes rare wezens waren, ik begreep het alleen nooit, mo is een hele mooie jongen, ik dacht hij is cker een rokkenjager, een vrouwenverslinder, maar ik had het mis, zijn hart is gebroken! ik stak me hand uit naar mo en veegde zijn tranen af, het was even stil, ' ik ben echt blij dat ik me hart bij je kon luchten esma, ik knikte met een klein glimlachtje....
luister mo, het komt goed, dat weet ik cker, voor alles is er een oplossing en dus ook voor deze situatie, alles komt goed..alles.....hij knikte en antwoorde 'ik hoop het esma'
mo parkeerde zijn auto en ik liep rechtstreeks naar het huisje, de meiden waren er al, dus de deur was open..
ik slenterde naar me kamer en wie tref ik daar? AMIN, ik deed net of het me niet intereseerde, en liep naar de spiegel, ik deed me haar in een grote staart en trok me witte pyjamabroek en met daarop een trui van amin die 60 maten te groot voor mij was, ik reinigte me gezicht en ging op bed liggen...
amin was zich ook aan het omkleden, hij deed zijn sportbroek aan met daarboven een trui die erbij hoort, het zag er leuk uit vond ik, ik sloot me ogen en voelde tot mijn schrik het bed bewegen, het was amin die naast me was gaan liggen, hij zij geen woord, ik voelde me boos worden en wilde wat zeggen tegen hem maar ik kreeg de kans niet, hij hield zijn hand voor mijn mond 'ssssst esma, en hij trok me dicht tegen zich aan, ik lag met mijn hoofd tegen zijn borst, ik voelde zijn hart bonsen, hij streelde me haar en ik zei geen woord, ik genoot van dit moment, ik dacht oppeens aan karima&mo, de twee geliefden die niet bij elkaar kunnen zijn, stel je voor amin en ik kunnen niet voor altijd bij elkaar zijn? die gedachten maakte mij bang, en door die gedachten hield ik amin stevig vast en gaf hem een kus, nog steeds niet werd er een word uitgewisselt..
ik viel in slaap..............

ik opende me ogen en besefte dat ik had geslapen, vast niet lang want het was donker, amin had denk ik het licht uitgedaan, hij lag nog steeds naast me, hij had zijn trui uitgedaan zag ik, hij sliep heel rustig, ik keek naar zijn gezicht, zo vredig, ik raakte zijn gezicht aan en zijn zachte lippen, ...ik hoorde buiten nog mensen praten, hoelaat was het wel niet dacht ik, ik keek op me telefoon en zag dat het nog maar 2 uur in de nacht was, ik wilde uit bed stappen totdat ik de schrik van me leven kreeg! amin pakte me bij me arm vast en trok zich naar hem toe, 'zeg roodkapje waar ga je heen?' begon hij te zingen, HOE DURF JE ME ZO TE LATEN SCHRIKKEN AMIN! amin lachte, tja ik weet niet maar ik voelde een opeens iemand mijn gezicht aan raken, en ik dacht mischien is het wel iemand waarvan ik zielsveel van hou, ik keek hem boos aan, en draaide me om met me rug naar hem toe en de deken over me heen, amin deed ook de deken over zich heen en probeerde mij naar hem toe te draaien, dat lukte hem, LAAT ME LOS AMIN.....weer lachte hij, je bent zo mooi als je boos bent esma, 'jaja cker een van je versier trucjes amin' mopperde ik, hij grinnikte, 
esma, waarom doe je zo? vertel me waarom? damn amin jij doet gewoon alsof het je allemaal geen moer intereseert!! weer barste ik in tranen uit, ik huil f*cking veel dacht ik bijmelf, maar ja gevoelens moet je niet onderdrukken he, ik zag dat amin schrok, hij wist waarschijnlijk niet wat ie zag, hij ging zitten in bed....ik zat inmiddels te huilen met me gezicht in me kussen, ik voelde amin's hand op mijn rug, hij tikte me aan en ik hief me hoofd op en ging in een zit positie zitten, 'amin ik vind dit niet meer leuk, ik heb het gevoel dat je voor haar gaat binnekort, en jij grapt er wel over maar ik zit er meer mee dan je denkt!!het doet me pijn!' amin keek me verbaast aan, meen je dat esma?heb ik je echt pijn gedaan? woelah esma, ik dacht echt dat het een kleine jaloezie was, verder niets?! ik wist niet dat ik je daarmee pijn deed! ik zag aan amin dat hij het meende, 'esma denk je werkelijk dat ik zo een iemand als jou verlaat? denk je dat echt?' ik weet niet amin, ik ben daar zo bang voor! ik ben bang dat je me zal verlaten..terwijl ik niet zonder je kan, amin je bent het belangrijkste in mijn leven, ik hoop dat ikdat ook voor jou ben, 'esma dat ben je voor mij, maar als ik het belangrijkste ben voor jou dan moet je me vertrouwen esma, ik vertrouw jou ook, dus ik vraag van jou me te vertrouwen....ik knikte......ik wil je wel vertrouwen echt waar.....ik vertrouw je ook wel maar ik vertrouw haar niet! ik weet hoe meiden zijn amin, en zij is je nicht ze krijgt het mischien ook nog voor elkaar ook...
lieverd....maak je nou niet druk daarom, dat hoeft echt niet, je raakt me niet kwijt...

amin en ik kletsten nog wat, en besloten toen weer in slaap te vallen......


 :zwaai:

----------


## HABIBA18

Tbarkella meid,
Weer een mooie vervolg.
Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.

----------


## Miss_Rwina

Hey lieverd 
Het was weer een zeer mooi vervolg, echt waar tbarkellah
Ga in ieder geval verder 

Groeties Ikram XxX 
Eid mubarak

----------


## Bitch

super

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Zina jij bent echt de toppertje van de TOPS thx voor het lange vervolgggggggg echt prachtig meid goed 
voor elkaar gekregen en nou verder gaan 

heej veel succes met je HUISWERK 

groetjes kusssss 
ZuidMarocia*

----------


## Fatima's

hey meid een top verhaal!!!!! echt waar!!!! klasse meid!!!
het gaat je goed.

dikke zoen moi 
Fatima's

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Zinaaaaaaaaaaa plaats vervolg PLEASE !!! nu je toch online bent *

----------


## arhaz

WAT is ze online en plaatst ze geen vervolg!!!!

jallah zied aan het werk!!!

wij willen een vervolg

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnxxxx meid egt een mooi verhaal

----------


## ekrampje

het is echt een f**cing goed verhaal alleen kwam ik er pas wat leter achter maar wat ik wel wil is da je weer een vervolg op je verhaal schrijft je hebt echt talent joh allah heeft je iets gegeven en daar moet je egt werk van maken je moet een boek van maken wedje maken dat ik hem dan meteen haal groetjes xxxxxjes ekram 
 :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:

----------


## oujdia82

salam zina 
jou verhaal is echt leuk welah 
mabrouk el3id allemaal
beslama

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Prachtverhaal ik weet ik ben niet de enige die dat zegt, volhouden meid !!

Ga gauw weer verder als je kan !!

beslama  :zwaai: 

xxx sanae  :nijn:

----------


## marocgirlie

goed hoor van jou ik ben je nieuwe fan



groetjes-x-x-x-x-
mocrogirlie 
doei

----------


## Ala0uia

Klasse Meid ..!!!  :duim:  
Echt een super goed vervolg .. 
Ho0p dat je weer snel verder schrijft
Thalla
Ala0uia

----------


## Soussia'86

Ben nieuw hier en heb je verhaal dus aan 1 stuk door gelezen (het was zo goed dat ik niet kon stoppen!).
Ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat.
Groetjes

----------


## Bitch

en nu wil ik wel weer een vervolg!

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina zina
alles goed nou ik hoop het wel.
ik heb je vervolgje weer gelezen en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat er tranen tezien waren echt een prachtig verhaal.
en ik vindt jou een topper dat je het erop zet, maar ik hoop wel dat je snel weer verder zal gaan je heb mij nu echt gek gemaakt en de andere lezers volgens mij ook dus ga please zo snel mogelijk verder.
heel veel groetjes &xxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## ToEnSiA

:duim:

----------


## m'tiouia

he tounsia ik geef je helemaal gelijk met die duim
en rwina ga gauw weer verder
xxxxjes m'tiouia

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:ole:  Je bent verder gegaan  :Wink:

----------


## missmagreb

please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please 
ga snel verder!
en trouwens je vervolg was weer toppie w8 ik heb ook een klein vervolgje gewoon voor de gein:
en amine pakte opeens mijn hand vast...
ik wist nie wat ik moest doen.
en opeens zag ik dat nora haar vork op de grond liet vallen.
oeps zei nora. en ze wou de vork oprapen toen zag ze opeens mij en amine hand in hand onder de tafel. ze schrok zich dood en ze knalde met haar kop tegen de tafel aan. iedereen barste in lachen uit.
nora rende weg en het werd een gezellige avond. ik en amine hadden het weer goed gemaakt en iedereen leefde nog lang en gelukkig


he lieverd ga snel verder want nogmaals je verhaal is toppie  :duim:

----------


## Soussia'86

en amine pakte opeens mijn hand vast...
ik wist nie wat ik moest doen.
en opeens zag ik dat nora haar vork op de grond liet vallen.
oeps zei nora. en ze wou de vork oprapen toen zag ze opeens mij en amine hand in hand onder de tafel. ze schrok zich dood en ze knalde met haar kop tegen de tafel aan. iedereen barste in lachen uit.
nora rende weg en het werd een gezellige avond. ik en amine hadden het weer goed gemaakt en iedereen leefde nog lang en gelukkig


Haha, simpel maar grappig vervolg missmagreb  :duim:  !

Maar ga toch maar verder rwina_zina....

----------


## rwina_zina

dit is voor alle lieve meiden die me verhaal lezen!!!!!!!  :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :grote grijns:  
(marocgirlie en sousia 86 welkom!!!! thanks allebei! toppie dat jullie me verhaal lezen!)

de volgende ochtend verbaaste het me dat ik de eerste was die wakker werd, het was 10 uur en toen ik het raam opende scheen de zon al fel op de bruine huid van amin die nog slapend in bed lag, ik ruimde de kamer op en liep naar de keuken ik rook heerlijke koffie en zag dat mina en tarik al aan de ontbijt tafel zaten te genieten van een kop koffie en wat broodjes, ik groeten het stelletje, ik pakte eeen dienblad en zette die op het aanrecht, ik pakte twee koppen en liet wat melk verwarmen, ik goot de warme melk in de koppen en smeerde twee broodjes met kaas, ik pakte het dienblad en verliet de keuken, ik zag iemand voor mijn kamer deur staan en naar mate ik dichterbij kwam zag ik dat het nora was, ze stond er te gluren door de deur naar amin, ze zag me niet en net toen ik achter haar stond maakte ik een hoest geluidje en nora schrok..
mag ik er langs? zij ik koeltjes..ze keek me met grote ogen aan, ehm amin slaapt hoor esma..
ik fronste me wenkbrauwen 'dat weet ik', ik liep de kamer binnen en sloeg vervolgens de deur voor haar neus dicht, amin werd daar wakker door, ik sprong op bed en zong een liedje in zijn oor, amin gromde en pakte zijn kussen die hij vervolgens op zijn hoofd hield, ik trok de kussen weg en ging door met zingen, 'oke oke ik ben al wakker lachte amin.......maar hij liet het er niet bij zitten, we vochten nog even op bed en zodra ik de kans kreeg sprong ik het bed af...amin maakte het bed op, en ik pakte het dienblad en zette het op bed, ik nam alvast een hap van me broodje maar amin ging nog even naar de douche, maar nadat hij klaar was in de douche kwam hij ook op bed zitten en at zijn broodje op.....het dienblad zette amin op de grond en ging weer liggen, ik lag ook even, met allebei onze ogen gesloten zaten we toch te praten, dat vond ik altijd zo leuk! amin had altijd wel iets te vertellen of we hadden altijd wel een onderwerp om over te discusseren, we waren het meestal wel met elkaar eens alhoewel we dan wel andere argumenten hadden.
ik lag me me rug naar amin toe....wat zullen we doen vroeg amin me gapend, ik maakte een kleine beweging met me schouders, zo van 'ik weet niet', na een tijdje stond amin op en kleedde zich om, hij liep naar de spiegel en gebruikte me gel, vervolgens bespoot hij zich zelf met een geurtje dat heerlijk rook.
ik keek hem echt aan met de gedacht 'waar ga je heen', hij begreep me gedachten en hij zij dat ie gewoon zin had om mooi voor mij te zij, dat ben je al amin antwoorde ik daar op.......
ik besloot ook maar op te staan want 'liggen' kan je altijd nog!
ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat me haar leuk in de war zat, amin lachte me uit....ik keek hem sarcastisch aan met het gevolg dat amin nog harder begon te lachen, even vergat ik al mijn problemen toen amin me recht in mijn ogen keek, maar dat had ik altijd als hij dat deed, dan had ik en gvoel van 'het boeit me niet wat mij allemaal overkomt, ik weet dat ik amin heb en dat is al genoeg'. waar denk je aan? vroeg amin me vrolijk
ik hief me schouders op, 'oh niks bijzonders' loog ik..want ik dacht wel aan iets bijzonders namelijk 'AMIN'
amin verliet de kamer en ik trok een heerlijk luchtige rok aan met een truitje erboven die ook een heerlijk stof had, me haar deed ik los zoals ik wel vaker deed, ik deed lekkere baby creme op me gezicht en een beetje mascara deed het wel, ik ruimde de gel en andere troep op en liep naar de keuken, amin keek ze ogen naar me uit, DAMN zij hij met een grappige stem, ik keek naar de rest van de mensen die in de keuken zaten, ik zag dat twee jaloerse ogen mij kant op keken, zoals ik al had verwacht was het nora, ze zat niet naast amin, waarschijnlijk omdat hij later kwam en zij er al met haar irritante al zat, ze keek me jaloers aan dat was gewoon te zien, ik keek haar met een vuile blik aan, ze moet niet denken dat ze wat is en dat ik me bek hou, want voordat ze het weet is haar oog blauw door een onverwachse hoek van mij!
ik ging naast amin zitten en we al snel zaten we met ze tweeen te klote, we lachte om elkaar en daar kon nora absoluut niet tegen, dat was te zien, niet alleen door mij, maar ook amin zag het, om amin 'jaloers' te maken begon zij dichterbij brahim te komen, die eigenlijk helemaal niet geitereseert was aangezien hij wist dat het een nicht was van amin en mo, ze probeerde alles, werkelijk alles om de aandacht van amin te krijgen, maar hij liet haar geen teken van leven zien, expres vroeg ze hem af en toe iets door te geven, lekker orgineel nora dacht ik 'amin kan je even de zout aangeven' pfff wat denk ze wel niet..
ik lachte haar uit zonder dat ze wist dat ik haar uitlachte, mischien had ze het wel in de gaten maar dat boeide me niet! amin stond op en vroeg of ik mee ging , ik keek hem vragend aan...en nora ook....
amin gaf me een vette knipoog en ik stond maar lachend op, dichtbij elkaar liepen we de keuken uit, ik moest lachen om mo die naar ons fluitte, amin en ik liepen naar buiten, we kletste wat en voordat ik het wist zaten we alweer in de auto, we reden naar een cafeetje en gingen daar wat drinken, oppeens klonk amin serieus, ehm esma? je wilt toch nog wel met me trouwen toch vroeg hij beleeft en verlegen...
tuurlijk! antwoorde ik, 'mischien kunnen we nu even wat afspreken hoe en wat....gewoon een beginnetje maken alvast' ik lachte ja je hebt gelijk.........amin en ik hebben er wel 4 uur lang in het cafeetje gezeten zonder op te staan, we hadden afgesproken om in ieder geval een groot verloving feest te houden in nederland, maar in marokko willen we toch graag trouwen...omdat de sfeer er anders is en natuurlijk om de 3 dagen die je helemaal kapot feest, volgende week zouden we terug gaan naar nederland dus ook spraken we af dat de ouders van amin zouden komen vragen 'om mijn hand' deze week, ik vind het allemaal zo spannend! ik ga trouwen dacht ik bijmezelf, zo een verandering in mijn leven, maar ik ga niet trouwen met zomaar iemand, ik heb mij ware gevonden!!! iemand vertelde mij ooit dat in de koran staat dat er voor iedereen iemand is, ik dacht toen altijd nee voor mij niet....maar ik had het mis....
ik was zo gelukkig met amin! ik hield zijn hand nog steviger vast dan dat ik al had, hij keek me lachend aan..
ik wilde hem gewoon never nooit kwijt, amin is van mij en hopelijk blijft dat voor altijd zo..ik weet dat we nog veel moeten doorstaan, maar zolang ik amin bij me heb heb ik geen problemen, zolang amin er is voel ik me veilig en vertrouwd, we zaten alweer in de auto en ik zag dat amin richting de stad reed, 
daar liepen we dan gezellig door de stad, ik was druk aan het zoeken naar een mooie maar wel normale kandoera (marokkaanse jurk die zowel thuis als bij feesten gedragen kan worden) die jurk wilde ik dan aan als amin's ouders mij komen vragen, amin de schat was ook voor me aan het kijken, hij vond alle jurken wel mooi, ik liep bijna alle winkeltjes binnen, nu wist ik echt dat amin perfect was want ik kon aan hem zien dat hij van het winkelen genoot! hij had er niet eens moeite mee dat ik een half uur in een winkeltje zat, hij straalde helemaal hij was echt blij dat we gingen trouwen, wat ik trouwens niet begreep, waarom is hij blij om met mij te trouwen, ik ben het maar...esma?! zal ik net zoveel voor hem betekene als hij voor mij dan? mischien is dat het wel....ik was verkocht toen ik in een winkel een baby roze jurk zag hangen..ik paste die, hij was zo mooi dat ik hem niet eens meer uit wilde doen, amin vond hem ook super mooi!
natuurlijk liet hij mij niet betalen, dat was ik een beetje gewend, alhoewel ik het niet leuk vond en me schuldig voelde....het was alweer 6 uur in de avond en besloten naar huis te gaan, ik had van amin nog een setje gehad..oorbellen ketting en een ring die mooi bij me jurk zou staan..verder kocht ik nog leuke schoentjes die dezelfde kleur hadden als me jurk en amin kocht een marokkaanse "jurk" voor zichzelf, een witte met bruine strepen, ik vond hem echt mooi en hij zou hem ook mooi staan dat weet ik cker......in de auto bekeek ik me jurk nog goed, hij was zo prachtig! ik was er echt trots op! amin keek me af en toe aan en lachte naar me, 'esma ik beloof je dat ik je echt gelukkig zal maken' ik schudde lachend me hoofd je maakt me al gelukkig amin! ik ben zo gelukkig met jou esma.........

toen we de auto parkeerde bij het huisje hoorde we mo en yassin alweer lachen, die twee konden zo goed met elkaar omgaan, er hing een gezellige sfeer thuis...iedereen zat lekker te kletsen, arif en souad zaten knus met elkaar te stoeien, tarik mina naual en brahim waren aan het kaarten, het viel me op dat ik nora niet zag, ik had spijt dat ik dat dacht want ik zag haar alweer uit de keuken komen, ze keek amin dom aan en liep met een glas cola of wat het ook was naar mo en yassin, amin keek me aan en hief zijn schouders op en maakte zo een schattig gezichtje...amin liep naar dekamer waar we sliepen en ik ging bij de 'kaarten gang' zitten..
ik zag dat nora opstond en richting MIJN kamer liep, ik kon haar wel schieten,  :auw:  waarom liep ze amin achterna? damn wat moet ze toch van hem?!?! en zou zij niet vandaag vertrekken??? 1 dagje zou ze toch blijven!!!????? na een tijdje besloot ik ook naar mijn kamer te lopen en op de gang hoorde ik nora stem, ik verstond niet wat ze zij maar ik hoorde wel wat amin zij 'nee nora, je bent me nichtje en ik hoef je geen verklaring af te leggen waar ik was!!!!! waarom doe je zo??' ik werd witheet op nora maar ik hield me in..
ik liep de kamer in en deed alsof ik wat moest pakken, nora schrok toen ze me zag, ik deed echt alsof ik haar niet eens had gezien, amin keek me aan, ik weet dat hij bang was dat ik weer boos op hem zou zijn, maar ik stelde hem gerust met een zachte glimlach, amin straalde naar me.....ik ging voor me spiegel zitten en deed me haar in een staart, achter me stonden amin en nora, ze spraken niet meer...ik draaide me om, 'ga maar door met praten doe maar alsof ik er niet ben glimlachte ik en ik ging verder met me haar doen...ik begon een beetje te zingen, alsof het me helemaal niets boeide....ik zag wel alles in de spiegel wat er gebeurde, ik zag dat nora amin probeerde in de ogen aan te kijken, maar amin ontweek die blik, boos liep nora weg, amin kwam precies achter me staan en ik stond op...hij keek me aan met een glimlach en kuste me....

saampjes liepen we weer naar de woonkamer, nora hing helemaal om brahim heen, ik zag dat brahim zich daarbij ongemakkelijk voelde, ik zat lekker op de bank met me voeten op de tafel tv te kijken..
ik vond het zo gezellig met ze alle!!! de woonkamer zat vol gewoon! iedereen had ze plekie en zaten lekker gezellig wat doen, de een kletste wat, de ander discuseerde, de een deed weer wat spellejes en de andere zaten te zingen, we zijn allemaal vrienden van elkaar maar voelen alsof we familie van elkaar zijn..
morgen zouden we weer terug gaan naar huis, terug naar nador........
aan de ene kant wel jammer, maar aan de andere kant verheugde ik me erop, want ik kon niet wachten op het moment dat ik om me hand werd gevraagt..dan zou ik oficieel verlooft zijn......wouw...verloven....
brahim kwam naast me op de bank zitten.....amin speelde een potje mee met kaarten, brahim en ik praten wat en tot mijn schrik had hij het opeens over nora, ' esma af en toe heb ik het gevoel dat ze iets van me wilt, maar dat kan niet ze is het nichtje van twee goeie vrienden van mij...en zoiezo heb ik in nederland al iemand op het oog, ik weet dat nora op amin aast, maar ik begrijp gewoon niet waarom ze zo bij mij doet...
ik knikte, ze wil amin jaloers maken brahim, daar is ze mee bezig, je moet je er gewoon niet druk om maken, ik trok aan ze wang en brahim glimlachte waardoor zijn kuiltjes zichtbaar werden.
nora zat nu naast amin en praten met hem, hij had het druk met kaarten, ik weet niet wat ze tegen hem zij want amin gooide de kaarten op tafel en trok haar aan haar arm mee naar de gang, de deur van de woonkamer werd dichtgegooid en iedereen begon maar raar naar elkaar te kijken, watr zal ze gezegt hebben vroeg ik me af......nadat ze lang hadden gepraat in die gang hoorde ik de buiten deur open gaan en met een hele knal ging die dicht, de woonkamer deur ging open en ik hoopte zo dat het amin was, en dat nora zojuist was vertrokken, maar ik had het helaas mis, nora kwam de woonkamer binnen lopen en liep naar een stoel waar ze op ging zitten en las in een tijdschrift alsof er niks was gebeurt.....ik keek haar aan en liep de naar buiten, ik zag dat amin hard in zijn auto weg reed......ik wist niet wat ik zag! wat zal die bitch gezegt hebben waardoor hij zo overstuurt is geraakt? zomaar reed hij weg... en niet zo zacht ook...als er maar niets met hem gebeurt! er gingen uren voorbij maar amin kwam niet terug............ik zat nog steeds voor de tv en er vloeide tranen over me wangen, iedere keer kwam er iemand naar me toe om te zeggen dat hij zo wel zou komen...mo omhelste me en trooste me, 'lieverd, esma je kan maar beter gaan slapen, ik ken mij broer, als ie overstuur is moet hij even bijkomen, hij zal zo echt wel komen!' ik liep naar me kamer en trok mijn pyjama aan.......normaal zou ik nu amin achter me horen zingen of wat dan ook....hij is een paar uur weg en ik mis hem nu al........wat zal ie nu doen? hoe zal hij zich nu voelen?? verdomme amin! ik ben je vrouw toch? met mij zou je alles moeten bespreken in plaats daarvan ga je weg!!!! wat zal ze hebben gezegt??????
ik kroop ik me bed en smste amin...nadat ik hem smste viel ik in slaap....

'lieverd amin waar ben je? waarom ben je zo overstuur?! je weet dat ik voor je ben.....ik hou van je en mis je! asjeblieft kom terug, of laat in ieder geval wat van je horen.....esma'................................... .........


groetjes aan iedereen!!!!!!! en veel kusjes!  :strik:  
rwina  :duim:

----------


## moessie-18

Alweeeeeer een topvervolg!!!
keep on tha good work!!

greetz me

----------


## Soussia'86

:wow:  , leuk vervolg!

Jullie hebben echt wel talent (jij ook he moessie!).

Big kiss, ik wacht op het vervolg..............

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina 
weer een top vervolg en ik zie dat je online bent en hoop dat je met een vervolg bezig bent
maar ga pleaseeeeeeeeee gauw verder 
heeeeeellllllllllll veeeeeeelllllllll groetjessssssss & xxxxxxxjjessssssss van m'tiouiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
ciao & peace

----------


## marocgirlie

wow een hele mooie vervolg hoor ga gauw verder als je wilt
echt een hele leuke vervolg hoor nou echte vette vervolg ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen ik heb er geen woorden voor.....

maar ja wil je alsteblieft verder gaan vandaag nog ik kan niet wachten
-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-xmorocgirlie

----------


## ToEnSiA

Thnx!!je moet ckr gauw verder gaan.

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Echt super vervolg !!!_ 
_Ga in ieder geval snel verder_ 
_Groeties Ikram XxX_  :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

Tbarkalah 3liek ..
Echt een top verhaal man .. 
Ho0p dat je snel verder schrijft .. 
spannneennddd!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Boesaa Alaouia

----------


## marocgirlie

ga alsteblieft verder want ik ben gewoon verliefdt op het verhaal zin in marokko  :Iluvu:

----------


## 2die4you

Hallo ,
mag ik weten waar jullie het nu over hebben .

dank je wel.

----------


## Ala0uia

Me too0ooo ..  :Iluvu:

----------


## Ala0uia

Hoe bedoel je 2die4you ..?

----------


## marocgirlll

eyyy meid plzzz ga verder ik word gek als ik geen vervolg meer zie

----------


## 2die4you

Je klinkt niet als een aarde meid ,
is er iets .

----------


## Ala0uia

Neej hoor .. Ik vroeg alleen maar wat ..

----------


## Bitch

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

weer zo spannend

thnx voor het vervolg

----------


## 2die4you

Ik kende nog geen meid die zulke spannende verhalen 
kon vertellen .
het lijkt wel een goede film waar je het einde van moet raden.
Ga zo door.

Misschien is dit wel een idee voor jouw.

afzender :2die4you

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

`Heeeej meid ..
ahhhh echt een leuk vervolg ..
was al een tijdje niet meer hier geweest .. druk met school ensow ..
maar toen me buurmeisje .."alouia" zei dat je er weer zo als gewoonlijk een leuk stukje erbij heb geschreven moets ik wel gaan lezen ..!! 
en het is echt weer een top verhaal ga snel verder .. 
Ben zenuwachtig ..
Kusje ..  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

woooooow The Story Makes Me Crazy aaaaaaah zinaaaa bedankt voor het mooie spannende vervolg ga vooral door met je TOP TALENT

komt amin nog terug  :traan1:  pleaseeeee laat ons niet wachte !!!!


groetjessssssss

----------


## big girl

pleas schrijf verder ik ben al heel lang met je verhaal bezig ik ben er gek op ik ben heel erg fan van je dus schrijf a.u.b verder pleas pleas ik weet dat je het ook druk hebt als iedereen maar ik wacht op je verhaal met verlangen naar een vervolg dankjewel voor je tijd die je besteed voor ons 


succes met het schrijven van je verhaal ik vind dat je er een boek van moet maken en naar een uitgeverij moet sturen oke dag en sterkt met schrijfen ik wacht op vervolg pleas schrijf verder.
 :ole:

----------


## HABIBA18

wjauw weer een mooi vervolg.
ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat met de verhaal.
ik ben er helemaal verliefd opgeworden.

----------


## missmagreb

alsjeblieft ga snel verder.
ik kan niet meer w8en.
ik wil heel graag weten waar amine naartoe is en wat nora tegen hem heeft gezegd. en trouwens wanneer komt er weer een stukje met samier. die zijn ook altijd leuk.
nou lieverd ga snel verder.
ik w8
kus kus kus  :ole:   :jumping:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina ga please verder ik wordt gek
en de andere lezers volgens mij ook 
dus ga pleaseeeeeeeee verder
groetjes & xxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnxx ga verder

----------


## Bitch

ey je bent online, zet effe een vervolg!!

you are the best als je nu een vervolg plaatst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lachu:

----------


## Bitch

ff een vraagje: schrijf je nu een vervolg of niet? zo ja dan ga ik nog niet slapen maar er op wachten. maar anders ga ik slapen

----------


## rwina_zina

ik had het heet, ik sliep wel half, maar lag de hele tijd te draaien en te doen! ik opende me ogen en besloot maar op te staan, ik sliep gewoon niet lekker, ik keek op me telefoon om te kijken of ik wat terug had gekregen van amin, zonder enig positief resultaat, ik keek naar de klok en zag dat ik nog maar een uurtje had geslapen! het was donker en buiten hoorde je alleen nog maar kikkers en andere enge insecten geluidjes maken, zachtjes liep ik naar de keuken om wat te drinken te pakken, ik trof daar arif en souad, souad had een smile op haar gezicht en zat aandachtig naar arif te kijken die leuk een verhaal aan het vertellen was..
ze groette me en gingen door met praten, ik opende de koelkast en pakte er drinken uit en liep vervolgens weer naar me kamer, ik barste in tranen uit omdat ik zo bezorgt was om amin, waar kon ie toch zijn? ik belde hem 1000de keren maar er leek geen leven achter zijn telefoon te zijn, ik keek in de spiegel en zag gewoon aan mezelf dat ik me echt zorgen maakte, bezorgdheid knaagde aan me en deed me als het ware pijn! ik liep nog wat rond in me kamer en ging toen weer in bed liggen...
langzaam viel ik opnieuw in slaap....
enkele uren later hoorde ik iemand me kamer binnen komen, omdat ik half sliep en ontzettend moe was stond ik niet op om te kijken wie het was, ik was zelfs te lui om me hoofd op te heffen..
me hoofd voelde loodzwaar aan, ik hoopte in mezelf dat het amin was...
ik voelde mijn bed bewegen en voelde dat iemand naast me lag, ik deed alsof ik sliep, het was amin natuurlijk..ik kon wel huilen van blijdschap dat hij terug was, godzijdank, ik was zo bang dat hij iets doms zou doen, ik draaide me om naar amin en zag dat hij zijn ogen al had gesloten, ik kropp dicht tegen hem aan en ik wist dat hij niet sliep want als snel voelde ik zijn hand op mijn rug en trok hij me dicht tegen zich aan
het is niet te omschrijven hoe blij ik ben! ik viel nu met een opgelucht gevoel ik slaap..

de volgende ochtend kreeg ik de schrik van me leven, amin lag niet naast me, had ik het me allemaal verbeeld vanacht? is hij dan helemaal niet thuis gekomen? ik trok de dekens over me heen en begon hardop te denken, NEEEE WAAR IS IE NOU!!! AAAAH ALS IK TERUG KOMT DAN....
en dan? hoorde ik iemand in mijn kamer zeggen, ik sloeg me denkens van me af en haalde snel me haar uit me gezicht en zag twee mooie ogen mijn lachend aan kijken....het was amin...'nou "superwomen" wat wou je doen he?' ik stormde op hem af en omhelste hem, hij hield me stevig vast en wreef over mijn rug, meissie toch, je maakt je veelste veel zorgen om mij!' ik schudde me hoofd, 'nee amin dit mag je nooit meer doen! nooit meer!'........

amin lag op bed en ik zat er naast, hij zat met twee kussens onder ze hoofd naar de tv te kijken, met een bak nootjes naast hem, ik pakte de afstandsbediening uit zijn hand en zette de tv aan, hij keek me vragend aan..
'en nu mag je me wel vertellen waarom je gister 'zomaar vertrok', ...'nou esma ik was jou gewoon even zat' grapte hij.. HA HA HA lachte ik sarcastisch, ik meen het amin, ik wil weten waarom je er zomaar vandoor ging en niets van hebt laten horen, amin zweeg als een graf, en dramde door..ESMA VERGEET HET!amin liep boos de kamer uit....DAN NIET SUKKEL riep ik hem nog na, tsss wat denkt ie nou wel niet!
dan toch lekker niet, allemaal door nora is amin nu chagrijnig! maar ja schijt, vandaag gaan we toch lekker naar huis, dan krijg ik haar voorlopig niet meer te zien, hoop ik..bahhhhh stel ze was me schoonzusje UGHHH ik moet er niet aan denken, dan zou ik met amin ergens in limburg gaan wonen..lekker ver van haar! de nootjes van amin zette ik op het nachtkastje en begon wat te zappen met de afstandsbediening, er was helemaal niets op tv, dus ik begrijp niet eens waarnaar amin zat te kijken, ik durf te wedden dat hij niet keek maar dat hij aan het nadenken was over "het" probleem dat er nu afspeelt en waar ik geen flauw benul van heb, ik stelde mezelf voor me spullen alvast in te pakken dan hoef ik dat als we gaan vertrekken niet meer te doen, ik pakte alles in en dat deed ik ook met de spullen van amin, de kamer was een beetje leeg nu, hij zag er uit zoals wij hem vonden toen we hier kwamen, ik pakte wat bekers die naar de keuken moesten en liep naar de keuken, ik hoorde gepraat uit de keuken komen, normaal zou ik daar niet echt heel erg bij stil staan, maar dit keer stond ik er wel bij stil omdat ik merkte dat het gepraat eerder geroep of geruzie werd..
ik stopte bij de deur van de keuken en luisterde mee, ik weet dat dat verkeerd was, maar degene die ruzie aan het maken was vroeg erom , anders moet je maar niet zo hard praten, o my god ik hoorde amin in de keuken samen met brahim.......

me nicht brahim! me bloed eigen nicht!!! hoe durf je dat te doen!? hoe? als je het me had gezegt dan zou ik het begrijpen..maar waar jij het godverdomme lef vandaan haalt om nora te zoenen zonder dat ze dat wilt!
hoe durf je! ik snap niet hoe je dat heb kunnen doen, je weet dat nora het me toch wel zou vertellen! hoorde ik amin zeggen.....ik wist niet wat ik hoorde! zoiets zou brahim nooit doen, nooit!!!! 
die nora! ze liegt ik weet het cker! hoe heeft ze nou kunnen zeggen dat brahim haar gezoend heeft?
brahim vertelde me gister nog dat hij niks van haar moet......
'amin waarom geloof je me niet? ik zou je nicht nooit maar dan ook nooit met geen een vinger aanraken?!
hoe kan je geloven dat ik dat zou doen amin! je weet dat ik gek ben op nabila in nederland dat weet je!
amin je moet geloven dat ik nora nooit heb aangeraakt op een verkeerde manier! zij brahim..
nee brahim, nora, me nichtje, zou nooit tegen me kunnen liegen......
ooh en ik wel je goeie vriend van jongs af aan wel amin?
het werd even stil.....
luister brahim, het is maar dat ik je goed ken, anders was dit echt heel erg afgelopen....ik wil je nooit meer spreken brahim nooit meer, ik hoef niet meer bevriend te zijn met iemand die mijn nichtje zoent zonder dat ze het wilt...nou komt goed uit amin, want ik hoef niet bevriend te zijn met iemand die mij niet vetrouw en me niet gelooft........het gesprek was afgelopen want ik hoorde voetstappen richting de keuken deur komen, 
snel rende ik naar me kamer en deed de deur zachtjes dicht...de bekers zette ik neer op het kastje.....
ik ging op me bed zitten...ik voelde me duizelig worden....o god waar is nora toch mee bezig!
ze heeft twee goeie vrienden uit elkaar gehaald! als haar dat lukt...dan zal ze amin en mij ook wel uit elkaar kunnen krijgen toch? ik voelde woede opkomen.......die woede hield ik in omdat amin de kamer in kwam lopen, hij ging naast me zitten en begon dood normaal te praten, 'zeg lieverd wil jij hier zo snel weg lachte hij' hoezo vroeg ik....'nou omdat je al hebt ingepakt  :knipoog:  '....ooh nee joh ik had niets te doen dus dacht ik doe dat even.....amin ging liggen op zijn buik met zijn hoofd mijn kant op.....je bent verandert amin sinds nora hier is begon ik.....amin keek me aan en sloot zijn ogen, dat was voor mij al een teken op over dit onderwerp op te houden, ik wilde net opstaan maar amin pakte me bij me arm vast........'ga lekker liggen esma en geniet van het moment dat we samen zijn...' ik ging naast hem liggen met me gezicht tegen de zijne..
lang keek hij in me ogen...ik zag gewoon leed in zijn ogen, ik weet gewoon dat hij nora niet mag, maar hij houd zich in omdat het zijn nicht is, mo daarintegen heeft daar schijt aan, nicht of niet afstand dat houd ie wel van haar....tzz dat zou amin eigenlijk ook moeten doen! ik wilde niet meer aan haar denken..
ik zette me verstand op 0 en genieten van het moment dat ik met mijn amin was....ja nora MIJN amin dacht ik met een glimlach op me gezicht........  :hihi:  

sorry dat het zo een klein stukje is maar het is zo laat en ben zoooooooooooooooooooooooo moe!!  :moe:  
hihihihihi ik zal zsm door gaan!  :knipoog: 


-x-, 
rwina

----------


## moessie-18

eeyyy ye hoooofd weer een top vervolggg....maaaar waar blijven je reacties op mijn verhaaallll!!!!!!!!!
greetz me

PS: ik heb nog een appeltje met je te schillennn  :grote grijns:  
weet je nog wat je zou doen als je klaar was!!!!?????
niet gedaan he!!!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_*********************GA VERDER*******************************_

----------


## marocgirlie

hoi zina ik weet dat je online bent dus ga alstublieft verder met mijn verhaal ja doei x-x-x-x-x-x

----------


## marocgirlie

ik bedoel jou verhaal sorry doei x-x-x-x-x

----------


## Bitch

top vervolg thnx

----------


## Ala0uia

Top vervolg..
You go girl... (y)

----------


## ToEnSiA

LIEVERD GA GAUW VERDER JE DOET ECHT ZO  :duim:  ZET SNEL VERVOLG KUSJES VAN EEN TOENSIA

----------


## Naima_xx

hey rwina_zina, ga alsjeblieft snel verder met je verhaal!!
schrijf snel door!!
Ik hou van je!!
Kus, Naima

You're The Best!!  :duim:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
ga pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee nog een stukje verder ik kan niet meer w8en 
groetjes &xxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

heej meissie ..
echt een top vervolg ..
ga snel door ..

----------


## ZuidMarocia

zinaaaaaaaaaa  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:  

bedankt voorhet prachtige vervolg...........je fans op marokko.nl worden helemaal para van het verhaal hahhhaha en blijf door gaan  :ole:  

thx meid love yeahhhhh

groetjessssssss

----------


## rwina_zina

daar reden we dan, terug naar nador, amin reed en ik keek een beetje uit me raam, wat ging de tijd snel toen amin en ik op bed lagen, voordat we het wisten werden we geroepen om te vertrekken!
aan de ene kant jammer dat we weer weggaan, maar aan de andere kant ben ik reuze blij, deze week zal het gebeuren......deze week komen mijn schoonouders om mijn hand vragen, hopelijk ziet nora dan in dat amin en ik echt gaan trouwen en dat er voor haar geen toekomst zit met amin.mischien laat dat achtelijke kind ons dan eindelijk met rust! alsof ik niet genoeg heb meegemaakt, me gedachten sprongen over naar samier, zomaar...shit dat is waar ook, we hebben 'ruzie', hij zou toch ook naar oujda komen? waarom is hij niet gekomen? raar....ik mis hem zo, het liefst zou ik thuis gelijk naar hem toe willen rennen en hem omhelsen en dan alles vertellen wat me dwars zit...maar dat gaat niet zomaar, samier heeft me beledigt, en dat is iets wat ik niet zomaar vergeet en vergeef......kwas diep gezonken in mijn gedachten en had dus niet door dat amin me riep, toen ik zijn hand op de mijne voelde schrok ik als het ware wakker uit me gedachten..
'esma, zit je ergens mee? je bent zo afwezig..' ik schudde met een glimlachje me hoofd, 'nee nee er is niets'

we kwamen aan in nador en amin zette me af om de hoek , met me spullen in me hand klopte ik op de deur, me moeder opende de deur en omhelste me, ook mijn zusjes deden dat, in de woonkamer trof ik mohammed, hij groette me en gelijk kletsten we over van alles en nog wat, me vader kwam lachend de woonkamer binnen en kuste me op mijn voorhoofd, ik heb je gemist mij dochter..
ik stond er wel een beetje verbaast van te kijken, oke ik ben wel een pappa;s kindje, en ik kan geweldig met me pa omgaan, maar dit had ik niet verwacht...me moeder zette thee, en me vader ging naar de markt om boodschappen te doen, mohammed ikram en ik zaten in de woonkamer en ik vertelde ze over het uitje, ze waren allebei dolenthousiast en vonden het super tof, shit waren jullie maar mee gegaan jammerde ik..
mohammed keek ikram verliefd aan 'nou esma, ikram en ik hebben het ook heel leuk gehad hoor'
ikram ging naar haar kamer en ik vroeg mohammed wat het stelletje vandaag van plan waren te doen, 
'we gaan touren en even wat marokkaanse inkopen doen, we moeten nog wat spullen kopen voor de verloving en bruiloft, waarom kom je niet mee esma?' nee dank je mo ik ben kapot moe..door de reis, ik ga maar is lekker op bed liggen....ikram kwam de woonkamer weer binnen, ze zag er oogverblindend uit, ik was zo trots op mijn zusje! ze heeft haar geluk gevonden en daar ben ik echt blij mee, ik hoef me nu geen zorgen meer te maken om haar, ik weet dat ze bij mohammed veilig zit, en dat hij haar zal beschermen no matter what, ik zwaaide de twee tortelduifjes uit, en ging gapend me kamer in, ik had me kamer zo gemist?!
ik sloot het raam en sprong in bed..eventjes slapen dacht ik ...

ik werd wakker en stond op, ik rekte me uit en liep naar de douche, ik had geen flauw idee hoe laat het zou zijn, ik rook heerlijke thee en koffie, me ma was in de keuken, ik kuste me moeder en ging op het aanrecht zitten....ze keek me lachend aan, ik dacht dat je dood was esma! je hebt zo lang geslapen, ik keek haar vreemd aan..lang? hoelaat is het dan? me moeder hielt het niet meer en kreeg tranen van het lachen...
esma HET IS AL DE VOLGENDE OCHTEND! me mond viel open van verbasing en lachte uiteindelijk mee met me moeder, o my god ik heb inderdaad veel geslapen, ik dacht echt dat ik maar een paar uurtjes had geslapen(dit is mij, rwina_zina echt overkomen hoor  :knipoog: ) ...
opnieuw stapte ik de douche in en nam een lekkere warme douche, ik wikkelde een handdoek om me haar en eentje om me lichaam en vertrok naar me kamer, ik kleedde me om en deed me haar....
ik hoorde me moeder en vader in de woonkamer, ik liep in een snel tempo naar de woonkamer in de hoop nog wat te eten te vinden want ik had totaal geen zin om nog te maken, ik trof me ouders 'nog aan het ontbijten' aan.. snel kropp ik tussen de twee en at mee, me moeder streelde me over me haar en zij me lieve dingetjes, dat deed me zo aan vroeger denken, dat deed ze ook altijd! me vader keek me aan terwijl ik me aan het volproppen was, hij glimlachte lief als ik hem aankeek, ik stopte met eten, maakte me mond leeg en begon vervolgens te praten, mamma? is er iets aan de hand ofzo, jullie doen zo...'anders' niet dat ik het erg vind maar het is net of er wat is ofzo.....me ouders keken elkaar aan maar zwegen..
ik hief me schouders op, dan niet...ik genoot van me thee, en deed alsof het me niet boeide maar dat er wat was kon iedereen wel merken, niet dat me ouders normaal niet zo lief doen, maar nu is het echt heel erg ...
subtiele zet mam en pap dacht ik in mezelf, mij hou je niet voor je gek, but no problemo ik speel het spelletje gewoon mee, ik deed de hele dag raar tegen me ouders, zodat ze mischien zouden vertellen wat er nou was,

aan het eind van de dag zat ik met een tijdschrift en een appel op me bed, er werd op me deur geklopt, ja kom maar schreeuwde ik , het waren me beide ouders, me moeder kwam op me bed naast me zitten en me pa bleef bij me deur staan met zijn handen in zijn zakken, 'mijn dochter, er is iets dat we je moeten vertellen.'
ik voelde me hart op en neer gaan, ' we zijn de vorige keer zo erg de fout in gegaan dat we je bijna hadden weggegeven aan iemand die jij als broer zag, dat hadden we nooit moeten doen, het is jou eigen beslissing
dankzij ALLAH is alles nog goed gekomen, maar esma, gister middag toen jij sliep werden we gebeld door hele goede mensen die jou als vrouw voor hun zoon willen hebben, natuurlijk gaan we de fout niet weer maken, je moet het helemaal zelf weten, het is jou keus, alleen ze komen morgen op bezoek...
me vader voegde eraan toe 'esma als je niet wilt dat zeggen we morgen na het eten tegen die mensen dat je niet wilt, maar mischien zie je die jongen wel zitten, die jongen lebes ges, (hij maakt het goed, dus qua geld etc etc) ik stond met me mond vol tanden, ik voelde me ogen prikken, maar wilde geen traantje laten vallen, me moeder kuste me voorhoofd en me vader gaf me een schouder klopje, door dat schouder klopje van me vader kon ik me tranen niet inhouden, dat was die ene druppel die de emmer deed overlopen, 
gelukkig waren me ouders me kamer al uit toen de tranen stroomde, met me gezicht in mijn kussen gedrukt huilde ik tot ik niet meer kon, ik schelde en schelde, KLOOTZAK! DEZE WEEK ZOU MIJN WARE JONGEN KOMEN!!! EN NU HEEFT DIE **** HET VERKLOOT!! ik wist niet wat ik allemaal zij, maar ik weet wel dat ik gek werd, na een tijdje ging ik voor de spiegel staan en zag dat me ogen erg rood waren, 
ik smeerde wat creme op me gezicht en deed me haar vast, ik liep naar de keuken want ik had nogal een droge keel, daar trof ik ikram en mohammed aan, ze keken me vrolijk aan, ik wilde niet laten blijken dat ik had gehuild, ik pakte drinken en vertrok naar de woonkamer, ik wilde niet tegen ikram of mo praten want ik was bang dat ik nog zo een "huilstem" had, esmaaaaa waar maak je je druk om dacht ik, ik hoef niet!
het zijn gewoon mensen die om je hand komen vragen en jij zegt nee klaar!
denk je dat jij de enige ben die word gevraagt ofzo!! dat luchte me weer op...de woonkamer was leeg, ik ging zitten en vroeg me af waar me ouders waren, ik zei wat hardop zodat ik kon horen of me stem nog trillerig was, dat was niet het geval dus ik schreeuwde naar ikram of ze wist waar mam en pap zijn,
ikram lachte ZE ZIJN EXTRA BOODSCHAPPEN DOEN VOOR "THE BIG DAY TOMMOROW"
ik werd woedend! hoe kan ze daar nog een grapje over maken, hoe? trut dacht ik in mezelf, ik ga niet boos op haar worden want daar zijn we nou wel een beetje "volwassen" voor....
ik weet niet maar waarom maar opeens dacht ik aan die dag in nederland dat ik in de bus naar school zat en er een vrouw tegenover me zat en me vroeg of ik niet uitgehuwelijkt zou worden, ik had toen een heel gesprek met haar "NEE HOOR MEVROUW, TEN EERSTE WIL IK NIET TROUWEN, PAS OP ME 30ste EN UITHUWLIJKE? BAH TUURLIJK NIET!! ik kreeg een glimlachje op me gezicht, die vrouw zou me nu moeten zien, ik piep nu wel anders! ik ging naar mijn kamer en zette een muziekje op, ik dacht aan hoe lief me ouders net met me gepraat hebben, ze willen echter wel het beste voor me, welke ouder wil dat nou niet??!!??!! ik verveelde me en bedacht me dat ik me ouders wel eens mocht bedanken voor wat ze allemaal voor me doen, ik trok me witte kandoera aan die ik ooit van me moeder had gehad, en stak me haar op, ik maakte me een beetje op, en toen ik me ouders thuis hoorde komen nam ik een diepe zucht en liep naar de woonkamer, ik ga het ze vertellen over amin...ik heb niets te vertellen....mischien me vrijheid en vertrouwen maar dat heb ik voor amin over, voor amin heb ik alles over....

me ouders wisten niet wat ze zagen toen ik de woonkamer in kwam lopen met een koele glimlach, ik kuste mijn vaders hand en mijn moeders hoofd, ik ging tegenover hen zitten, me vader vertelde me dat hij erg trots op me was en me moeder was het met hem eens, zeg ons wat je op je hart hebt esma je bent tenslotte ONZE dochter....ik keek omlaag en begon te praten....

'mamma, pappa, ik heb het jullie allang vergeven over mohammed, jullie zijn mijn ouders en ik hou van jullie, ik ben ongelovelijk blij met jullie, ik kan me geen andere ouders wensen, maar trouwen? daar dacht ik in nederland niet eens aan, hier in marokko heb ik daar heel erg veel mee te maken gehad, er komt toch een keer dat ik zou moeten trouwen, niet moeten, maar willen, jullie hebben me opgevoed met het feit dat ik zelf mag kiezen met wie ik trouw, me ouders knikte beide, ik werd zenuwachtig, ik zou het ze nu toch echt moeten vertellen...dacht ik, ma, ba, ik kan niet zonder jullie, als ik trouw wil ik zo dichtbij jullie willen zijn..ik wil met iemand trouwen die dicht bij jullie woont zodat ik jullie niet hoef te missen...

ik wilde het net vertellen maar werd onderbroken door me moeder die ik tranen uitbarsten, esma ino(mijn esma) deze jongen die morgen komt voldoet aan die eis van jou, hij woont hier naast ons en ook hij woont ik 'EMESTIRDEM' (amsterdam) hij heeft een geweldige familie, mischien ken je hem wel, of zie je hem welleens hier in de straat hij heet amin...ken je hem esma? maar nogmaals esma je hoeft niet, ik en je vader hebben besloten beleeft tegen die mensen te zeggen dat de keus aan jou is...

me wereld gleed onder me voeten vandaan........amin???? bedoelde ze dat amin me morgen komt vragen??
bedoelen ze dat ze willen dat ik met amin trouw???? ik rende naar me moeder toe en omhelste haar huilend..
me vader vroeg me wat er is terwijl me moeder met me meehuilde, weer keek ik ze beide aan, 'amin, dat is de jongen met wie ik wil trouwen mamma, dat is mijn ware, morgen als ze komen zeg ik ja'
mijn moeder schrok en maakte een vreugde kreet, een soort marokkaanse 'gil' wat je ook op marokkaanse bruiloften hoort, me vader kon het niet laten om niet te huilen, me ouders omhelste me beide........ik zag dat ze gek werden van blijdschap, mohamed en ikram waren nu ook in de woonkamer, nadat we ze hadden uitgelegt hoe en wat begon ze ook te huilen, esma lieverd ik wist wel dat het amin was, maar ik dacht dat jij het ook al wist!!!

me moeder en ikram zette alles alvast klaar voor morgen, mohammed en me vader zijn de laatste dingen halen en ik zit in me kamer, ik pakte me telefoon, amin zal me vast hebben gebeld, 48 oproepen gemist!!
ik las snel zijn smsjes, 'esma lieverd waarom neem je niet op? ik heb het me ouders verteld en ze waren dol blij! ze wilde gelijk jou ouders bellen en dat hebben ze ook gedaan, we komen morgen naar jullie toe! esma, ik ben nog nooit zo gelukkig geweest in mijn leven, en me moeder heb ik nog nooit zo blij gezien!liefs amin'
ik kreeg vreugde tranen, en drukte de telefoon tegen me aan, ik hou van je amin dacht ik ...
me moeder stond bij me deur en kwam binnen, 'esma ino, zeg eens, kennen jij en amin elkaar goed? ik bedoel hebben jullie al iets?' ik schaamde me een beetje en keek naar de grond, me moeder lachte, 
me moeder en ik hebben uren in mijn kamer gezeten en ik heb er alles maar dan ook alles verteld over mij en amin, steeds opnieuw kreeg ze tranen, het deed haar denken aan haar tijd met me vader zij ze, ze was ongelovelijk blij, en ze vond de jurk die amin voor me had gekocht prachtig! ik past hem en me moeder maakte weer een vreugde kreet dat me oren deed piepen, esma waarom heb je het me niet verteld over amin in het begin?? 'ik weet niet mamma ik wist niet of ik het je wel kon vertellen, me moeder riep me andere twee zusjes erbij en vertelde ze dat ze alles eerlijk moesten zeggen als er wat was, me zusje van 16 keek me moeder raar aan, UGGGGGGG ik wil geen vriendje....me moeder grapte dat ze dat ook niet moet proberen!
ikram en ik lagen dubbel en me zusje liep met een rooie kop weg.....
ga maar slapen esma....morgen is de grote dag.......wij zorgen dat alles hier in huis goed komt.......


(thanks voor alle reacties en alle nieuwe fans WELKOM! ik schrijf snel verder, verheug me eigenlijk wel om te schrijven want nu komt het...esma's droom....ze word door amin om haar hand gevraagt...tja willen we allemaal wel he?  :jeweetog:  

beslama/doei
rwina zina

----------


## moessie-18

Weyouwwwww eyyyy Hoe doe je dat tochhhhhh??????
Damnnn weeer een topvervolg!!!
ga snel verderrrrrr!!
(ga je morgen naar school??))

greetz me

----------


## ZuidMarocia

dammmmmmmm wat ben jij een TOPPPERTJEEEEEEEE 

thx voor het mooie spannende vervolg zinaaaaaaaa  :wohaa:  

ga pleaseeeeeeeee verder

groetjessssssssssssss

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid

Dit is echt een mooi verhaal.
ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej .. 
Echt eeen moooie vervolg ..
Echt toppie..
hoop dat je snel verder gaat..
I"ll be waiting ..

----------


## missmagreb

he zinatjuh
alles goed????????
weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejooooooooooooooooooooow jou verhaal is weer helemaal toppie. en waarom ben je niet verder gegaan het is alleen omdat je een goed vervolgje hebt geschreven anders  :laser:  
ahhahahaha grapje .
nou ga weer snel verder.
door jouw verhaal heb ik ook weer zin in morgen net alsof amine om mij hand komt vraguhhh.(in mijn dromen)
nou doei lieverd  :haha:

----------


## rwina_zina

ihihih thanks allemaal!!!!
ja moes ik ga morgen naar school, heb pgl  :traan1:  
heb daar totaal geen zin in!!!!  :verward:   :vreemd:  



en nu wil ik nog meer reacties! van iedereeeeeen die het leest!!  :Mad:   :ergleuk:  

then i'll go on  :boogie:  

love ya all!  :kusgrijs:   :lekpuh:   :kusgrijs:  



hey jij daar...ja jij daar achter die pc! wel lezen niet reageren! hoe vaak moet ik dat nog zeggen!!!!!! ik wil JOU reactie!  :Mad:   :boos:   :puh:  

 :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :stout:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:  

 :zwaai: 


ps: hahahahah hey moes wat is dit??------->  :afro:  

ciaoooooooo

----------


## ZuidMarocia

jaaa he waar zijn die allochtonen sta haar bij.......!!!! kom op met reacties!!!!

maar goed hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk verder gaat 

doei doei zinaaaaaa

----------


## missmagreb

hier heb je meer reacties van mijn

----------


## Bitch

en het was weer een top vervolg!!!
wejewww wat spannend ik kan echt niet wachten!
Ga pleace zo snel mogelijk verder.

En heel erg bedankt voor het vervolg

----------


## missmagreb

ga ga schnel verder
alsjeblief  :lekpuh:   :italie:   :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:   :jumping:   :nijn:

----------


## missmagreb

mensen snel reactie plaatsen oke
doei doei

----------


## Bitch

hey zina_rwina ik moest van me zussen zeggen dat je een super verhaal schrijft en ze willen graag dat je verder schrijft!!!

----------


## mimi16

hey meid 
je schrijft echt een super verhaal ik heb het echt aan n stuk door zitten lezen. Het is echt een mooi verhaal ga snel verder aub. 

-X- Mimi

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaaaah wat lief van je zussen! doe ze de groeten van mij! en zeg ze dat ik snel verder ga!

miss maghreb  :Wink:   :duim: 

zuidmarocia hoe is het op marokko.holanda???? vermaken ze zich nog? bedank ze van me! vind het echt lief van je dat je het zowel leest en heb laten lezen!!!!  :grote grijns:  

habiba zina! thanks!!! ben blij dat je het leuk vind!

en natuurlijk crazy_lay_d jij ook bedankt!
vind het super dat je me verhaal nog steeds leest!!!!! :


 :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

Spannnennddd
Echt een prachtstuk ho0p dat je binnenkort weer verder schrijft..
Doegg .. Kussies ala0uia

----------


## Bitch

ben je trouwens al na een uitgever geweest???

----------


## Soussia'86

Alweer een geslaagd vervolg!
I want more!

Dikke kus aan rwina_zina (en al haar fans!)

Soussia'86

----------


## arhaz

echt super!!!!!!!

je hebt het weer geflikt!!!
ik wil meer
wij willen meer (als ik ook voor de anderen mag spreken, hihi)


en nu heb ik niks te lezen  :droef:

----------


## marocgirlie

oh wat een prachtige verhaal 
echt waar maar ja ik hoop nog steeds dat je verder gaat met schrijven oke doei
x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x

----------


## arhaz

orginele ondertekening heb je, ey!!!!

----------


## ahlamahlam

Rwina zina kom nou met dat verhaal.......

ik wil graag dromen hoe een jongen zo romantisch kan zijn en zijn liefde bewijst door een stap te zetten in het huwelijk met zijn geliefde...

beschrijf het en geef ons een realistische weergave van hoe een echte aanvraag is"""van personen die elkaar lief hebben"""

Groetjes
ahlam

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
alles goed?
nou met mij wel, want je heb weer een top vervolg geplaats en nou wil ik meer veel meer en de andere ook als ik deze reacties lees.
dus ga pleaseeeeeeeeee verder met het verhaal anders word ik gek
veel groetjes & xxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid plzz ga verder je bent toch online!!!

----------


## girlie15

Salaam Alaikoem heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyy!!! :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

So ik had telkens problemen met het reageren dus vandaar dat k lang niet heb gereageerd! Heb wel telkens alles gelezen hoor!! En het is echt superleukkk en superspannnenddd. EN die Nora zou k wel eens even aan haar haren willen trekkn zeg hihi! Ga je weer snel verderrr

Beslama,


Girly

----------


## Mouzie

*Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat WaSlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 3laaaa Rasoelileh.......

Joeooeoeoejoeooeooei joejoejoej*

Voor de niet-Mocro's op dit forum, dit gejoej hierboven is die kreet waar Esma het over had  :grote grijns: 

Esma is going to marry, Esma is going to marry!!

We want more we want more

 :grote grijns:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *aaaaaah wat lief van je zussen! doe ze de groeten van mij! en zeg ze dat ik snel verder ga!
> 
> miss maghreb  
> 
> zuidmarocia hoe is het op marokko.holanda???? vermaken ze zich nog? bedank ze van me! vind het echt lief van je dat je het zowel leest en heb laten lezen!!!!  
> 
> habiba zina! thanks!!! ben blij dat je het leuk vind!
> 
> ...


Hoi zinaaaaaaaaaa 

op marokko.holanda hahahha gaat alles flexxxxxxxxxxx ze bedanken je hartelijk voor je toffe  :duim:  actiesssssss dus meid lang leven RWINA ZINA IN DA HOUSE go go  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  

dus ga snel verderrrrrr want op marok.holland zitten ze te trappelen 
hoop dat je zo snel mogelijk verder gaat insha allah

groetjessssss
*ZuidMarocia*

----------


## maryam86

_Dag zoetje van me!

Alles goed met je?
Nou dat is lang geleden, ben nu aan m'n examens bezig 
en om het even allemaal van me af te schudden lees ik je 
verhaal haha. Dan voel ik me gelijk weer beter!
Ga zo verder en spreek je nog wel Insja'Allah!

dikke x
Maryam

Love ya_

----------


## big girl

Hallo zina ik vindt je een top meid ik hoop dat je door wil gaan 
en dat je er ooit een boek van zou maken wandt je hebt echt talent
ik hoop echt dat je er wat mee doet wand je kan het echt heel goed
en ik hoop dat je verder gaat wand ik bezoek dagelijks de maroc site alleen voor jouw ik ben gek op je verhaal ik lees je verhaal al van af september en ik ben er nog steeds gek op en ik zou graag een vervolg willen zien a.u.b pleas ik ben niet een persoon die mensen wil lastig valen maar ik doe het wel bij jouw pleas pleas ga verder 
dankjewel voor je vervolg alvast 
en ga zo door meid groetje big girl
 :boogie:   :nijn:

----------


## missangel

heyyyyyyyy zina 
alles goed, je verhaal is echt toppie ga zo door sorry dat k nu pas reageer k was alleen lid van marokko.nl daar had k je verhaal gelezen.
maar wil je a.u.b het hele verhaal naar me toesturen. plaeseeeeeeeee
wamt k wil effe opnieuw beginnen met lezen .

ga zo door meisieeeeee  :wohaa:  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx van faat

----------


## mocro_turkie

Schatjeeeeeeeeeeee
TOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP........in 1 woord PRACHTIG!!!
Echt lieverd je doet het echt goed, prachtig verhaal...
We zitten nu op school en we zijn "potverjandikkeme" (<echt nederlands jonge) tot 5 uuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrr op school...Erg of erg?!!!
maar ja over je verhaal, mijn god...ze gaan trouwennnnnn ahhhhhhhh!!!
w8 eerst insallah zeggen, voordat de hele boel veranderd en wat tussen komt...dat mag niet gebeuren he!!! Maar ja TROUWEN!! AMIN & ESMA!!
haha echt leukkkkkkkk......je moet echt snel een vervolgje typen okieeeeeee?!!!!!! 


Beslema

*******(hahaha no name!!!!)

----------


## rwina_zina

hahhahahah ja tot 5 uur op school ja!!!
damn....je zit tegenover me en ik ben hier aan het mailen!!!
as, kijk is uit het raam, het is donker bijna!
maar wat ik snap...we doen helemaal nietssssssssss alleen maar internetten! waarom mogen we niet weg dan!! ahum  :grote grijns:  

ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



rwina
(dont have a name)  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## rwina_zina

oooh ik schrijf wel verder als ik thuis ben!


 :ole:

----------


## missmagreb

wajow ik d8 ik kom thuis en ik ga verhaal van rwina zinatjuh lezen.
ga ik naar maroc.nl is er nog steeds geen vervolg.
kijk als ik een arrogante bitch was dan zou ik zeggen:jeetje die sletjuh laat ons hier dagen w8en wat denkt ze wel.
maar ik ben geen arrogante bitch dus zeg ik:
lieve lieve zinaatje wil je alsje alsje alsje alsje blief doorgaan met je mooie verhaal.oke please
nou doei schatjus
luv you all(maar het meest van zinatjuh)

----------


## Bitch

pleace schrijf verder ander wordt ik gek!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

IK heb nog niet gelezen ga straks lezen kan niet wachtte  :vlammen:

----------


## Ala0uia

Vervolgg ...  :jumping:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Zinaaaaaaaaaaaaaa je bent online pleaseeeeeeeee ga door met je verhaal plaaaats vervolg a Toppertjeeeeeeee Of maroc.nl jallah*

----------


## Bitch

[GLOW=red]pleace schrijf een volg vandaag nog als het kan alsjeblieft dan slaap ik vandaag lekker.

Wejeouwww kijk ik ben aan het smeken voor een vervolg.
moet je kijken wat je met me hebt gedaan ik zou bijna ook nog op me knieeen gaan voor een vervolg ga pleace verder [/GLOW]

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Alles goed????????
sjow ik heb je vervolg nog niet gelezen maar k print m nu uit hi hi hi
kan k t zo ff lezen op me gemak zonder dat iemand me stoort
nou meid ga gauw door
k ga morgen vroeg een reactie schrijven voor je maar k d8 k heb sjoooooow lang niet gerageerd dus doe ik het nu en morgen ochtend weer! dan zit ik toch op school en ga k ff stiekempjes op maroc.nl kijken 
en jah wie wil het vervolg niet he
dus ga gauw verder als je kan
greeeeeeeeeeeeetz  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  
esma

----------


## rwina_zina

ik was zo zenuwachtig! als ik aan morgen dacht dan kreeg ik spontaan kriebels in mijn buik! maar dat was logisch vond ik, ik lag lekker in bed maar kon geen oog sluiten, ik voelde me zo raar in bed zonder amin, was het niet gewend! ik mis hem zo! ik dacht aan hem en toevallig belde hij me, ik nam op en hoorde zijn warme stem door de telefoon komen, hey zij hij zacht....hey antwoorde ik..
nadat we aan elkaar hadden gevraagt hoe het ging vertelde amin me dat hij me miste en dat ie van me hield, esma ik kan niet slapen, ik denk de hele tijd aan je, en ben zenuwachtig! ik ook zij ik zacht..
zeg je trekt toch wel die roze jurk aan he? ik lachte 'ja natuurlijk gek'
amin? wat zeiden je ouders? en hoe heb je het ze verteld? amin moest lachen en begon me te vertellen..
'ik kwam thuis aan en miste je gelijk, ik werd helemaal gek als het ware esma! dus me moeder zag aan me dat er wat aan de hand was, ik ging naast haar zitten en heb haar toen alles verteld, me moeder was zo blij dat ze tranen kreeg! ze kent jou moeder goed en was blij dat ik met jou trouw esma, ze heeft me vader toen gelijk ingelicht en ook me vader was er heel erg blij mee, dus me moeder kon niet wachteb! toen heb ze maar gelijk jou moeder opgebeld....daarom heb ik je zovaak gebeld , en gesmst, ik wilde je natuurlijk gelijk inlichten! ik lachte maar huilde ook, dat merkte amin niet dacht ik, het viel stil, niet huile esma zij amin, ik schrok, hoe weet jij dat!!!! amin lachte ik ken jou lieverd, ik weet wel zo een beetje wat jou gevoelige plekken zijn, en door wat jij emotioneel kan raken....'ik hou van je amin..'
ik ook van jou esma.....esma, heb je zin om wat geks te doen...geks? wat heb je in gedachten dan?
nou ik mis je en ik dacht kan je niet sneaky naar buiten, dan wacht ik op je voor je deur met de auto en dan maken we een rondje, ik zag amin's plannetje wel zitten, alleen bedacht me hoe ik dat moest aanpakken..
amin dacht met me mee hoe ik de deur uit kon want het was wel al laat....
ik sprong uit me bed en ging kijken hoe het in de woonkamer eraan toe ging, ik trof er alleen mo en ikram aan,waar zijn me ouders vroeg ik ze terwijl ik me telefoon nog tegen me oor had, ze slapen hoezo antwoorden mijn zusje, ik keek haar glimlachend aan, nou ik wil even naar amin, mohammed moest lachen, 
wij dekken je wel esma zij mohammed lief, me zusje gaf me een knipoog maak het niet te laat liefie!
ik schudde me hoofd en vertelde amin dat hij onmiddelijk moest komen aangezien iedereen nu nog sliep, amin bleef aan de lijn terwijl hij naar buiten kwam, ik hoorde zijn auto starte. ik stond inmiddels al beneden en zag amin voor de deur in zijn auto, shit dacht ik toen ik de deur opende ik heb me pyjama nog aan!
ik kon niet nog naar boven gaan want amin had al de auto deur voor me open gedaan, ik sprong gewoon met me slippers de auto in, amin vond me pyjama mooi, hij had me zo vaak in me pyjama gezien maar niet in deze, het was een witte zijde pyjama met natuurlijk wel een broek he! hij had de auto heerlijk verwarmt en een lekker muziekje gezet, amin zat in zijn wijde trainingsbroek en een dikke trui met capicoun ik vond het hem zo schattig staan! echt heel sportief! we reden rondjes en vervolgens reden we nador uit, gewoon om langer bij elkaar te kunnen zijn, we hadden het over van alles en nog wat, we stopten bij een tankstation, amin haalde lekkere dingen, ik had amin alles verteld over thuis, dat ik dacht dat iemand anders om me hand zou komen vragen, hij moest lachen maar tegelijke tijd kuste hij me voorhoofd en zwoor hij met zijn hart en ziel dat hij met me trouwt wat er ook gebeurd....ik knikte...
amin had onzettend veel zakjes pipa's gehaald en gepofte mais dingtjes!
we leken net twee roddeltantes die pipa's aan het vreten waren...we moesten lachen om hoe het eruit zag...
langzaam reden we terug naar nador, ik vond de warmte zo heerlijk in de auto! ik keek op de klok in de auto 
04:26 , willie willie amin! cker dat ik morgen wallen onder me ogen heb! wat gaan je ouders zeggen!
ga je met dat meisje trouwen!!! amin moest er onzettend van lachen, nee esma, jij bent mooi, hoe dan ook!
ik vond het zo mooi hoe amin de auto bestuurde! heel stoer onderuit gezakt, met een arm om het stuur gehangen...en een hand......een hand op de mijne, af en toe raakte hij me wang heel lief aan,....
aangekomen thuis liet ik mohammed 1 keer over gaan zodat hij de deur voor me open kon doen, amin reed pas stukje verder naar zijn huis toen hij zag dat ik binnen was, ikram sliep al, mohammed sliep bij ons, al een tijdje, natuurlijk in een aparte kamer, hij vertelde me dat hij tv aan het kijken was en aan het wachten totdat ik zou komen, dat vond ik lief van hem! ik bedankte hem en liep zachtjes op me tenen naar me kamer..
ik dook me bed in en zag dat ik een smsje ontving, 'kijk eens uit je raam'
me hart bonkte...ik keek uit me raam en zag amin staan met een soort blaadje in zijn hand, hij maakte er een propje van en wilde het door me raam gooien, eerste keer lukte het niet maar tweede keer wel, ik lag dubbel van het lachen, ik las het briefje 'schatje ik hou van je ondaks de wallen die je gaat krijgen'
whahahaha ik zocht snel naar een pen en een blaadje, ik maakte een gebaar naar amin dat hij even moest wachten....hij had ze capicoun op ze hoofd gedaan en zag er echt macho uit, ik schreef op het blaadje 'ik ook van jou, ondanks dat blauw oog die je zo van mij gaat ontvangen!'
amin moest lachen toen hij het las, hij zwaaide en ging vervolgens weg, ik keek hem na totdat hij binnen was.
toen ging ik maar weer slapen......

esma, esma wakker worden! ik werd gewekt door me moeder, ze kuste me voorhoofd, en vluchtig stond ik op, ik ruimde me kamer op en ging douche, nadat ik klaar was ging ik me kamer binnen en deed die op slot, ik wilde niet gestoort worden, ik moest er namelijk geweldig uitzien?!
ik had geen wallen onder me ogen, dat heb ik eigenlijk nooit, beter, ik droogde me haren eerst en stak het op, ik maakte me een beetje op en trok me jurk aan, ook de schoenen deed ik erbij, ik deed mijn geurtje op en liep toen richtng de keuken waar ik me moeder trof, ze snakte naar adem toen ze me zag, TBARKALAH TBARKALAH riep ze, ook mo en ikram deden dat, ik werd een beetje rood en vluchtte gauw de keuken uit, ik liep de woonkamer in die prachtig was, op de tafel kon je alle soorten koekjes en snoepjes vinden,
ik ging zitten en dacht na, als ik ga trouwen.......woon ik niet meer hier......dan ben ik gewoon weg?!
weg bij me ouders.....ik zuchte...dat gaat zo moelijk voor me worden...maar het moet ooit, en deze kans laat ik niet gaan, ik heb me ware gevonden en die ga ik ook behouden ook!

er werd geklopt op de deur en me hart bonkte zo ongelovelijk erg, de zenuwen gierde door me hele lijf!
ik hoorde me moeder de mensen groette, het ware er nogal veel hoorde ik, ik kon mezelf wel opeten!
ik was zo zenuwachtig dat ik wilde huilen!!! ik ging gewoon kapot! ik wierp nog een laatste blik in de spiegel en zag dat alles nog wel goed zat, ik rende naar de keuken, ik durfte niet...NEE ik durfte niet naar de mensen toe te gaan! O MY GOD ESMA!!!! je schoonvader ga jij zo zien! en je schoonmoeder!
ik dacht dat ik zou flauwvallen! de mensen zaten in de woonkamer kon ik horen, me moeder kwam de woonkamer binnen lopen met duizende dingen! mohammed ikram en me moeder droegen al die spullen naar de keuken, ze moesten cker 4 keer heen en weer om die spullen de keuken in te sjouwen, van vlees tot suiker!! er zaten cado's voor mij in voor me moeder noem maar op! ik wist natuurlijk wel dat als iemand om je hand komt vragen dat ze dan dingen mee brengen, maar dit slaat echt alles! de hele keuken zat helemaal vol!!! me moeder schoof een sinijat (dienblad) met thee erop in mijn handen en zij dat ik de woonkamer in moest lopen, ik durfte niet! maar ik moest.....ik nam een diepe zucht en liep richting de woonkamer, bismilah zij ik in mezelf toen ik naar binnen wilde lopen...ik hoorde veel mensen gezellig praten en lachen, daar ging ik dan.........

ik liep naar binnen en legde het dienblad op tafel, ik voelde me bekeken, ik groette iedereen, de moeder van amin zag er mooit uit en bleef maar tbarkalah zeggen, is dit mijn toekomste schoondochter riep ze blij, ik sloeg verlegen me ogen neer, de zussen van amin lachte naar me, het waren schatten maar dat wist ik al
de vader van amin zij allah irtha 3liek tegen me met een glimlach op zijn gezicht, ik keek amin vluchtig aan, hij moest lachen omdat ik me zo schaamde, iedereen maakte complimentjes over hoe ik eruit zag, steeds bleef amin's moeder het herhalen, toch amin ze ziet er prachtig uit zij amin's moeder tegen hem..hij knikte..
mijn vader was druk in gesprek met zijn vader, en er waren heel wat meiden meegekomen, souad ook en mo het broertje van amin ook, die moesten lachen en vonden het heerlijk dat ik verlegen als wat was, de hele woonkamer zat vol en iedereen had plezier zo te zien, alles liep lekker, ondanks het feit dat er steeds over mij gesproken werd, maar ja het gaat nou eenmaal over mij he! amin's moeder was dol op me, dat kon ik wel merken, THANK GOD!!! ik heb niet zo een schoonmoeder waar alle schoondochters bang voor zijn!
dat was al een opluchting voor me, ik was nog zenuwachtig als wat! alhoewel het wel steeds minder werd, totdat het 'tijd was voor zaken', de moeder van amin vroeg me of ik wilde, 'wil jij met amin trouwen esma mijn dochter?' de hele woonkamer was stil en keek me aan, ik keek naar de grond, de moeder van amin hief me hoofd omhoog en keek me stralend aan, ik knikte, ja ik wil met amin trouwen uit eigen wil..
de vader en en moeder van amin stonden op en ik ook, ze kuste me beidde en iedereen was dol blij!
me moeder was natuurlijk dolblij en ook amin kreeg zowat tranen, 
ik kon het nie geloven, ik ga met amin trouwen!!
de avond verliep geweldig! we aten heerlijk en de moeder van amin en ik hadden heerlijke gesprekken!
het werd wat serieuser toen ze begonnen over wanneer het verlovingsfeest gehouden moet worden en de bruiloft, amin en ik hadden wel afgesproken in nederland verloven en hier in marokko trouwen volgend jaar, 
de beidde ouders waren het er allebei wel mee eens, alleen begrepen ze niet waarom het niet deze week kon gebeuren, het verloven dan, dan waren we daar alvast van af, amin en ik zouden er nog over na denken..

ik ben op dit moment het gelukkigste meisje ter wereld!!  :strik:   :romance:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## marocgirlll

hey meid ga plzz nog een stuk door elke stuk word leuker en spannender!!

----------


## rwina_zina

thankss marocgirl!
ik zal snel verder gaan belooft!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

misscouscous heyyyyyyyyyyy
hoe is het met jou!!
thanks dat je toch de moeite hebt genomen om te reageren!
ihiihihi ik hoop dat je me vervolgen leuk vind!
enne leuke naam heb je esma!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :knipoog: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ik zal snel verder gaan!

liefs
rwina

----------


## Bitch

thank you  

nou zal ik eindelijk goed slapen maar met nog een vervolg zal ik nog beter slapen duzz ga snel verder

----------


## Bitch

:romance:  

ik schrok me dood toen ik deze zag the end

----------


## [MaYa]

eeehJz..Rwinaaa..
Soooooooow ik kon ff n tijdje je verhaal niet leze...
Duzz heb ik net n paar vervolgies 8er elkaar geleze...
wajoooooooooow t iz zoo spannend..........
daaamn je verhaaaal doet m egt..
wollaaah nog nooit heb k n verhaaal zow leuk gevonden....
Ga plzplzplzplzplzzzzzzzzz zow snel mogelijk verderrrr.....

JE BENT EEN TOPPERTJE...

xXx Maya!!

----------


## rwina_zina

wahahahahahahah 'bitch', het is nog lang niet afgelopen hoor me verhaal
er gaan nog super leuke dingen gebeuren dat kan ik je garanderen!
ik vind het echt top van je dat je altijd reageert!!!
heb je je zussen de groeten gedaan van mij!  :tong uitsteken:  

dankjewel maya!
hihi het doet me goed dat je zegt dat je het leuk vind en spannend!
ik vind het ook lief van je dat je reageert,

mensen ik zou zeggen keep on reading! en niet vergeten te reageren he!

 :wijs:  

liefs rwina  :knipoog:  
 :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  <----for al the lady's!

----------


## Mouzie

Ok ok, goedkeuring van de ouders is binnen. Laten we nu ff heel Marokkaans doen:


Hoeveel was de bruidschat? Mijn nicht heeft zoveel gekregen en mijn tante zelfs zoveel bla bla hahahahah.  

Ok ok, gaat me niks aan but keep on wrighting!!

----------


## Ala0uia

Heey Rwina ..
Alles goed met je .. en op school .. ?
Zoals gewo0nlijk heb je weer prachtig geschreven ..!!!!!
Maareh ik heb 1 vraagje ben je al naar een uitgeverij geweest want over dit verhaal moet echt een boek komen .. 


Hoop dat je weer sneller verder schrijft .. 
Huggies Ala0uia

----------


## Soussia'86

Waaaaaaaaaaah!  :wohaa:  
Weer een chic vervolg! Jij hebt echt talent hoor!
Hoop snel het vervolg te kunnen lezen.

big Kiss!  :zwaai:  bye bye

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *wahahahahahahah 'bitch', het is nog lang niet afgelopen hoor me verhaal
> er gaan nog super leuke dingen gebeuren dat kan ik je garanderen!
> ik vind het echt top van je dat je altijd reageert!!!
> heb je je zussen de groeten gedaan van mij!  
> 
> dankjewel maya!
> hihi het doet me goed dat je zegt dat je het leuk vind en spannend!
> ik vind het ook lief van je dat je reageert,
> ...


gelukkig maar ik ben blij dat dit nog lang niet het eind is. 
ik heb me zussen dde groeten gedaan en ik moest je weer bedanken voor het vervolg.

ga snel weer verder he  :knipoog:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai  top vervolg prachtig hoor meid je hebt het weer goed voor elkaar gekregen   en gelukkig het is nog geen einde hehehe gaat nog veel gebeuren blijkbaar ga gauw verder zinaaaaaaaaa

groetjessss  

ZuidMarocia*

----------


## sanae_fatiha

salaam 
amaaaaaai wat is dit voor verhaal PRACHTIG !!!!!!!!!
echt moooooooi zonder te overdrijven echt goed van je

tbarkelah met je schrijftalent
ga gauw weer verder he

ale mensen hou jullie nog goed 
ik moet nog gaan studeren maar je verhalen gaan voor  :Wink: 
ale da daaaaa  :zwaai: 

groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## [email protected]

weer een geweldig vervolg!

----------


## moessie-18

eyy rwinaaaaa hahaha alles goed????
leuk stukkie weer....kon het niet langerrrr....te lui yekkk..!!  :ergleuk:  
eyy nog gedanst thuis??? hahahhahahaa....  :gniffel:   :giechel:  
Ewaa rwinaaa ga zoo door en spreek je....ciao ciaooo

greetz and kisss me  :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

HEEEEEEEEEY rwina 
sjow k kon nu pas een reactie schrijven 
he maar wolllaaaaaah k ben nu gewoon aan het huilen!!!!!!!
echt een top verhaal wollah!!!!!!!!!
echt mooooooi
ik kan t gewoon niet verwoorden
echt waar tbarkelah 
wajaaaw k weet niet wat ik moet schrijven gewoon!!!
greeeeeeetz  :maf2:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:  
esma

----------


## darboeka

dag meid,

ik wilde laatst een leuk verhaal lezen en ging dan ook op zoek bij maroc.nl, ik las wat verhaaltjes maar ze spraken mij eerlijk gezegt niet aan, totdat ik aankwam bij jou verhaal, het is zo een geweldig top verhaal! heb er geen woorden voor! toen ik begon met lezen kon ik niet meer stoppen.....voordat ik het wist zat ik al op de helft, en ja hoor lezen lezen lezen en ik kwam alweer bij het eind, nou ja eind..waar je bent gebleven! ik ben verliefd op je verhaal geworden meid  :jeweetog:  
jij lijkt me ook een top meid, dat kan ik concluderen uit je reacties die je terug schrijft naar mensen en natuurlijk aan je verhaal..
ik voel me eerlijk gezegt een beetje amin...
volgens jou veschrijvingen lijk ik waarschijnlijk ook op hem  :jeweetog:   :vreemd:  hahahaha!

ik heb heel erg veel respect en bewondering voor jou en je schrijftalent!
ik vind echt dat je naar de uitgever moet RENNEN...ik wil je best helpen hoor  :knipoog: 
als jij het niet naar de uitgever brengt doe ik het wel, dan wel namens jou natuulijk he!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nou ik heb me dus speciaal voor jou aangemeld om je te vertellen hoe top ik je vind!  :duim:  


hoop dat je mijn reactie leest en erop zult reageren! :knipoog: 

 :kusgrijs:

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey Meid

Wauw weer een mooi vervolg.
Als ik jou was zal ik rennend naar een uitgever gaan.
hey ik hoop echt dat je weer snel verder gaat.

dikke kus

----------


## MissCousCous

Sjow zeker moet je rennen naar een uitgever natuurlijk tot je klaar bent
maar ding is zeker
k maak reclame voor je
hehehehe om je verhaal te lezen!
safi?????
greeeeeeetz
-x-
esmaaaaa

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
alles goed nou met mij weer wel want je heb weer een top vervolg geplaatst en meid ik heb je 1 iets te zeggen ga zo doorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
heel veel groetjes en xxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej lieverd ..
Echt weer een top vervolg..
Hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat ..
en natuurlijk lees ik je verhaal nog..
zal voor altijd je fan blijven tog ..!!
Liefs mij ..

----------


## Boufarkoesh

Hey rwina zina je kan er wel wat van ma3andi mansalek a gti ga snel verder ik kan niet wachten mannnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Tbarkelah kus marjam

----------


## oujdia82

salam alemaal
rwina zina jou verhaal is echt prachtig wat ik wil zeggen gewoon doorgaan je kunt echt goed in verhaal verzinen 
maar als je met die verhaal klaar wil je nog ander verhaal typen/schrijven maar moet wel als die esma en amin ok 
beslama ga door met je verhaal echt prachtig
beslama azina 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxok doorgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :blij:   :lachu:   :haha:

----------


## Bitch

ik wil nu wel weer een vervolgje

----------


## Bitch

ik wil nu wel weer een vervolgje

----------


## Bitch

ik wil nu wel weer een vervolgje

----------


## missmagreb

asma en amine gaan trouwen
asma en amine gaan trouwen 
asma en amine gaan trouwen
weejooooww wweer een topvervolgje.
maarru heeft die amine nog een broertje ofzo van 16 jaar.
laat het me ff weten oke
doei lieverd  :maf2:   :wijs:   :Cool:

----------


## missmagreb

asma en amine gaan trouwen
asma en amine gaan trouwen 
asma en amine gaan trouwen
weejooooww wweer een topvervolgje.
maarru heeft die amine nog een broertje ofzo van 16 jaar.
laat het me ff weten oke
doei lieverd  :maf2:   :wijs:   :Cool:

----------


## missmagreb

asma en amine gaan trouwen
asma en amine gaan trouwen 
asma en amine gaan trouwen
weejooooww wweer een topvervolgje.
maarru heeft die amine nog een broertje ofzo van 16 jaar.
laat het me ff weten oke
doei lieverd  :maf2:   :wijs:   :Cool:

----------


## Ala0uia

Ik wil een vervolg .. !!  :nijn:

----------


## missmagreb

wat nog steeds geen vervolgje
he zinaatjuh ik wil je ff eat duidelijk maken:
ik wil een vervolg  :regie:  
ik wil een vervolg  :regie:  
ik wil een vervolg  :regie:  
ik wil een vervolg anders  :zweep:  
nee joh grapje maar alsjeblief ga snel verder
 :zwaai:

----------


## girlie15

Hooooooooooii!!!! Echt weeeer een SUPERSUPER vervolg!!! (zoals altijd)  :grote grijns:  hihi Je moet echt met je verhaal wat doen hoor anders is het zonde!!! ga je weer snel verder....we wachten vol verwachting met smacht op je verhaal haha :P Beslama,

Girly

----------


## girlie15

Kan niet w8en awilie...  :stout:  wil zo graaaaag verder lezen......ik kijk elke dagggg maar tevergeefs  :knipoog:  gaaa snelll verderrrr met je PRACHTIGEEE VERHAAAALL ECHT SUPER :grote grijns: SUPER :grote grijns: SUPER GEWELDIG, TOF, COOL, MOOI, SPANNEND, ZIELIG, INTENS, WERKELIJKHEID,GRAPPIG--> zo hoort een topverhaal gewoon te zijn en dat is jouw verhaaaal zkrrr!!  :melig2:  Hoop dat je snel verder gaaaat....
Ik wil me pc opeten als je geen vervolg zet haha  :rotpc:  

Beslama,


Girly

----------


## magribgirl

hey rwina,

GUESS WHAT??..................oooooooh ja...je hebt er namelijk een nieuwe fan bij!!
ik hoop dat ik het hier goed doe, want ik ben hier nieuw en weet namelijk niet zo goed hoe het hier werkt. ik ben inderdaad een kluns wat pc's betreft!!:-)
ik lees al heel lang je verhaal, maar heb me nooit aangemeld. je zei dat mensen niet alleen moesten lezen, maar ook reageren,tja...ik voelde me ietwat aangesproken  :tong uitsteken:  !!
het enige wat ik je kan zeggen luidt als volgt:

YOU'RE DOING A HELL OF A JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

puik werk meisje, echt waar!doe zo voort!!!  :duim:  

p.s. I like happy endings...dus je weet wat er je te wachten staat eh...

groetjes,

magribgirl

----------


## riffia111

weyooow meid hoe heb je dit ooit gedaan je bent de enige die me ooit aan het huilen heeft gemaakt bij een verhaal
ga aub nog een klein stukje verder dan heb je gelijk de einde
wolaah echt een goed verhaal bij elke stukje moest ik wel huilen 
ik heb hier in me kamer een zwembad gemaakt

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid ik ben egt helemaal verliefd op jouw verhaal geworde  :Iluvu:  

ga gauw verder

----------


## missmagreb

ga snel verder met je vervolg dus dat wordt
schrijven 
schrijven
schrijven
schrijven
schrijven
schrijven]ik had ff zin om te typen
schrijven
schrijven
schrijven
schrijven
oke
maar je verhaal is egt toppie.
toppie 
toppie
toppie
toppie
toppie]ik had ff zin om te typen
toppie
toppie
toppie
toppie
toppie  :hihi:

----------


## leila zwina

hey 
ik heb me extra voor dit verhaal ingelogd want meid je wil niet weten hoe mooi dit is en ik bene r nu elke dag om te kijken of je verder bent gegaan maar ga pleas verder man want ik kan niet zonder dit verhaal als amin niet zonder esma  :cheefbek:  
gr laila zwina

----------


## girlie15

Hellooooooo!!!

Awiliee heb steeds problemen met reageren echt irritant  :frons:  MAAAARR ik lees wel steeds hoor!! :grote grijns:  hihi Ik word beetje gek van je verhaal  :oog:  Dus ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat want ik kan echt niet w8en!!  :plet:  
En ohja...iedereen is verliefd op jouw verhaaal hahaha maar ondertussen zijn we gewoon allemaal verliefd op de 'perfecte' AMIN wuhahaha  :grote grijns: . Nee je verhaal is gewoon geweldiggg en hoop dat je snel verder gaaaat!! Wel verder gaan......anders word k nog gekkerr  :huil:  

Beslamaaa,  :zwaai: 

Girlyy...(K)!!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_********************GA VERDER***********************_

----------


## Bitch

wanneer komt dat vervolg nou???

----------


## Ala0uia

:tranen:  vervolg .. ?

----------


## [email protected]

vervolg vervolg vervolg



a.u.b


 :duim:

----------


## big girl

hallo meid 
hoe is het ik hoop goed ik ben gek op je verhaal ik raad het iedereen aan om het te lezen en ja hoor iedereen die het leest is er gek op geworden en ze hebben me gevraagt of je a.u.b verder wilt gaan wandt we zijn allemaal verliefd op je verhaal geworden en ik hoop dat je nog meer verhalen hebt en dat je er nog meer gaat schrijfen en ik hoop dat jij en amine gelukig zullen worden en ik wacht echt op een vervolg ik kijk elke dag of je wat heb geschreven maar toche begrijp ik je hebt ook nog een eigen leven maar wil je pleas een vervolgje bij zetten 

groetjes en kusjes van aziza  :Iluvu:  een gek fan van je al weet je het niet

----------


## Naima_xx

heyyy zinna, alles goed met je meid?
ewa a zinn, waar blijft je vervolg nou?
walah ik ben echt nieuwsgierig naar het vervolg schat!!
Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!

Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Rwina zinaaaaaaaaa djelieeee kom op nou iwaa we hebben genoeg lang gewacht...laat de  BOM  nou vallen jallah zieddddddd*

----------


## oujdia82

salam zina jou verhaal is leuk 
gaaaaaaaaaa doooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
aub
beslama

----------


## marocgirlie

hey rwina alles goed met mij wel hoor nou ik hoop dat je snel verder gaatmet je verhaal ik zit altijd achter de computer en dan vind ik helemaal geen vervolg dus ga altunblieft verder AUB oja doei

----------


## girlie15

still waiting.....  :huil:

----------


## jalilla

he je moet zeker verdfer gaan met je verhaal 
je hebt me wel nieuwgierig gemaakt

nou beslama ik hoop dat er een vervolg komt

----------


## Bitch

wejeuw ik word echt gek!!!
wil je pleace verder schrijven???

----------


## missmagreb

wejow nog steeds nie verder geschreven
alsjeblief schrijf snel verder  :giechel:   :haha:   :knipoog:   :belgie:   :handbang:   :tunis:

----------


## missmagreb

wejow nog steeds nie verder geschreven
alsjeblief schrijf snel verder  :giechel:   :haha:   :knipoog:   :belgie:   :handbang:   :tunis:

----------


## leila zwina

:regie:  HEBJE NU NOG NIKS GESCHREVEN IK WIL MEER WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE......................  :frons:

----------


## HABIBA18

Hey zina ga verder
je hebt me echt nieuwschierig gemaakt.

----------


## Bitch

:huil: 

elke dag kijk ik een paar keer op een dag of je hebt geschreven, maar helaas ook nu weer geen vervolg

 :huil:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey schatje, alles goed met je? Ik hoop het wel. ewa lieverd war blijft je vervolg nou?
Iedereen zit hier te wachten op je vervolg schat!! Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!! Kusje naima

----------


## Mouzie

Rwina Rwina,

Snel snel ga verder met hetgene wat jij tot nu hebt gedaan, als ik zo kijk naar de reacties dan flippen de mensen em en JIJ bent de oorzaak  :grote grijns: 

Snel wat posten duzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

 :wohaa:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey meid wanneer ga je weer verder ,????
hou je nog goed he  :blij: 
doeeeeiiii  :zwaai: 
 :nijn:

----------


## lovelybint

EWA wanneer ga je verder?
ik kan niet wachten!!!!
waarom doe je me dit aan WAAROMMM ????????

MAARE WIL JE AUB SNEL VERDER GAAN 
PLZZ KUSJESSSS

----------


## missmagreb

alsjeblief ga snel verder..
ik kan niet meer w8en.
ja wil je alsjeblief verder.
nou alvast bedankt.  :knipoog:  
ik ben echt  :verliefd:  op jou verhaal

----------


## Ala0uia

Leef je nog wel .. ???????

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey rwinatjuhhhhhh alles oke???????
hey meid ga je gauw verder met je toppie verhaal
3afekkkkk
pleazzzzz
hehehe want ik hou het al niet meer vol 
ik kijk elke dag wel een paar keer maar nog niks.........  :brozac:  
maar 3afek kijk ik binnekort en zie ik weer een vervolggggggg.............
nou greetzzzzz
esma  :blij:

----------


## ToEnSiA

HALLO HALLO WAAR IS VERVOLG MEID IK KOM HIER NIET MEER ZO VAAK EN DAT DOE IK EXPRESS WEET JE WAAROM DAN DENK IK VAN SHIE 44546DAAGEN NIET KOMEN STAAN ER VEEL VERVOLGJES MAAR HELAAS GEEN 1VERVOLG HOE HARD KAN JE ZIJN MEID IK HOOP VOOR JE DAT JE SHIE GOEDE REDEN HEB

----------


## ToEnSiA

EWA IK GA JE STALKEN NU MEID  :ego:

----------


## ToEnSiA

OJA JE WILDE TOCH VEEL REACTIES OF NIET

----------


## ToEnSiA

BIJ DEZE KRIJG JE ZE OOK

----------


## ToEnSiA

IK GA EN KOM SHIE 54546DAAGIES NIET ONLINE
IN DE HOOP DAT ER 1VEVROLG STAAT BESLEMMA

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej ..
Krijgen we nog wel een vervolg ..??

----------


## sanae_fatiha

eeeeeeeeeeeeela !! meid wanneer ga je verder  :Wink: 
wij wachten op jouw !!!!
dussss ga gauw verder met je prachtverhaal
doeeeiiii  :zwaai: 
groetjes sanae  :nijn:

----------


## Soussia'86

:regie:  Yallah, vervolg...Zied!!! 

 :jammer:  Ik en de anderen zijn al zo lang aan het wachten, ik hoop dat alles goed gaat met je want is nu toch al een tijdje dat we niets van je gehoord hebben. 
Moehiem, we wachten allemaal vol spaning  :jumping:  op het vervolg.
Beslama, dikke kus...

----------


## Bitch

al 68 reacties sinds je vorige vervolg 
duzz ik wil nu een vervolg!!!

en anders  :auw:   :sniper:   :kalasnikov:   :knife_head:  

duzz vandaag nog 

hahha

----------


## rwina_zina

hallo allemaal!
ja ik weet het, heb lang niets van me laten horen..maar dat komt doordat ik het echt druk heb...
nu weer wat minder dus ik zal snel verder schrijven!
berreid je maar voor want nu word het spannend!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

liefs rwina zina

----------


## love_angel

meid ik vind je verhaal echt geweldig. klasse gewoon wils je je verhaal aub verder tippen? niet te vergeeten je hebt echt talent.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmissiran  :strik:

----------


## marocgirlie

hey rwina ik zie dat je online bent ben je nu een vervolg aan het schrijven wela nou ik wens je veel plezier met het schrijven van het verhaal ik w8 op je dus schrijf alstublieft snel ja ik w8 doei

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:blauwe kus:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik geef een kus weg  :schok:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

neen joh schatje je bent me kus waard  :blozen:   :wohaa:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

vergeten te zeggen dat je verder moet gaan  :ole:   :zwaai:   :jeweetog:   :fuckit:  

Sorry toensia ik probeer jou na te doen

Tunisia power

----------


## rwina_zina

dag mensen, 
ik zit nu op school een beetje op marokk*.nl te kijken en zag tot mijn verbazing mijn verhaal nog een keer gekopieerd staan...
ik vind dit geen probleem...maar vind het absoluut niet leuk als ik zie dat mensen zeggen dat zij het schrijven....
ik steek me tijd hier in, doe ik echt ook wel heel graag hoor..
maar dat iemand gaat zeggen dat het van diegene is....ja kopieren en plakken is makkelijk ja!

mischien schrijf ik wel verder en wil ik het wel naar emailadressen sturen.....

beetje respect mag namelijk wel  :droef: 

voor alle echte fans  :Wink:  ik heb al een groot stuk geschreven thuis..
maar ben nu op school en als ik thuis ben zal ik het stuk erop zetten!
(ja kopieer mensen dat word snel kopieeren en plakken he)

dit verhaal is van rwina_zina
en als iemand het niet gelooft...zeg maar iets wat ik erin moet verwerken....dan zal ik het bewijzen!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:  

beslama  :duim:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oow is niet zo leuk he is niet eerlijk !!
maar ik wil wel dat je verder schrijft  :Smilie: 
hou je nog goed 
The real story is from Rwina_Zina  :knipoog:   :duim:  

doei doei  :zwaai:  

xxx sanae  :nijn:

----------


## azziza

hey zina rwina dit is de eerste keer dat ik reageer, maar kheb je verhaal al de hele tijd gevolgd en het enige wat ik je kan zeggen is :grote grijns: OE ZO VOORT!!!en ik vind het echt smerig voor je dat andere je verhaal copieren en kzou zeggen WIJ weten dat jij het geschreven hebt dus laat je niet doen en schrijf snel een vervolg want kben gewoon verslaafd aan je verhaal!!!en ... vergeet niet het vervolg naar men email te sturen als je dat nog enkel via email wil doen, laat snel van je horen meid!!!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *dag mensen, 
> ik zit nu op school een beetje op marokk*.nl te kijken en zag tot mijn verbazing mijn verhaal nog een keer gekopieerd staan...
> ik vind dit geen probleem...maar vind het absoluut niet leuk als ik zie dat mensen zeggen dat zij het schrijven....
> ik steek me tijd hier in, doe ik echt ook wel heel graag hoor..
> maar dat iemand gaat zeggen dat het van diegene is....ja kopieren en plakken is makkelijk ja!
> 
> mischien schrijf ik wel verder en wil ik het wel naar emailadressen sturen.....
> 
> ...



ja ik had het ook gelezen iemand heeft dezelfde topic geplaats en bij die topic denken ze dat diegene het schrijft...bij die andere TOPIC de eerste dus... word het vermeld tenminste maar goed......NO LIVE

mohim the only schrijfster van dit verhaal blijft en is nog altijd 

ONZE RWINAAAAAAAAA_ZINAAAAAA  :jumping:   :jumping:  

groetjes
kus

ZuidMarocia

----------


## HABIBA18

Hey meid

Ja en ik heb het ook gelezen bij marokko.nl maar je moet er niks van aantrekken ze zijn gewoon zielig dat ze je verhaal kopieren en dan gaan zeggen dat het zn eigen verhaal is.
Meid je moet gewoon verder gaan met je verhaal.
Liefst
HABIBA18

p.s schrijf snel een vervolg

----------


## hanouna

Salam girl,

Ik heb nooit gereageerd, maar ik ben een superfan van je verhaal. Heb vanacht voor het eerst gedroom dat ik op vakantie was met de hele gang....te erg gewoon. Maar ik hoop dat je gemotiveerd blijft door alle reacties en dat je je creativiteit blijft laten zien. Echt top van je en ga zeker door, ik kan gewoon niet wachten op het vervolg. We weten inmiddels wie the originator is, en maak je maar geen zorgen om die copypasters! U rule girl!!!

Ik heb begrepen dat je het hele verhaal ook mailt naar je fans, zou ik daar bij kunnen worden toegevoegd plse!

Dont keep us waitin' too long girl!

----------


## moonwalker

Hoi zusje!  :grote grijns: 

Trek het je niet aan meid! Laat hem maar aan je broer over!  :knipoog: 

Jij gaat gewoon lekker door met je verhaal en laat je fans zien wie de echte schrijfster is! Ik zal me wel ontfermen over die leugenaar.

Heel veel succes lieverd en ik spreek je gauw weer inshallah.

kussie,

Your Bro,

moonwalker

----------


## moonwalker

Lieverd! Dat is de reactie die ik kreeg van de broer van degende die het verhaal schreef:

*wa3aleikom salaam moonwalker laat me een ding duidelijk aan je maken..teneerste me broer heb die verhaal niet als eerste geplaats want dat heeft ze3ma ze3ma gedaan heb zij eigenlijk wel haar ecxuus aangeboden denk het niet en wie kom je weer schuldigen me broer als je zo slim bent dan zegt je het ook tegen ze3ma ze3ma...en namens me broer miss rwinaa sorry dat hij deze verhaal heeft gekopierd wollah ma hij wist dat het verhaal van je was en hij heeft het niet van marokko.nl maar van iemand anders nogmaals sorry maar ik zal je verhaal wel lezen op marokko.nl en ga verder zou ik zeggen..en moonwalker broeder ik beschuldigd jou nergens mee ik snap wel dat je je vriendin help maar ik ga geen ruzie maken om een verhaal..kan je het dan ook ff doorgeven aan ze3ma ze3ma zij was de eerste die het hier heeft gekopierd en dannog zeggen dat die verhaal van haar is he is ze geen meskiena of wat en dan nog over mijn ouders schelden der moer als ik der pak..maar me broer heb nog nooit gezegd dat die verhaal van hem was a sahbi...maar sorryyyyyyyyyyyy dat we je vriendin pijn hebben gedaan geeft dat maar aan der door..me broer zal er wel mee stoppen met dat verhaal hij gaat zelf wel eentje maken waga?..thalla rachid* 

Zie je? Hij gaat stoppen met het verhaal...Laat je fans nu niet meer wachten!  :knipoog: 

Groetjes,

Your Bro,
 
moonwalker

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaah ik weet niet wat ik moet zegen meer!
alle mensen bedankt! en alle nieuwe mensen WELKOM MAR3ABAN bij mij verhaal!

moonwalker, dat je mijn beste vriend best is al bekend!
je bent een schat! alle dames opgelet MOONWALKER is de grooooooootste schat op aarde!!!!nou ja aarde...zeg maar gerust heelal aangezien moonwalker en ik aliens zijn  :haha:  

ik probeer hier niemand aan te vallen of wat dan ook, ook niet de twee broers op marokko.holland.....
excuses absoluut aanvaard, en er is niets aan de hand..laten we het daar op houden,  :Smilie:  

begrijp echter wel uit welke hoek ik kom....
ik geniet zo van het typen van mijn verhaal!
het betekent veel voor me en dat mensen dit verhaal lezen vind ik helemaal toppie!
het is iets waar ik erg trots op ben......

dus dit allemaal laten we lekker achter de rug en zet je schrap op een vervolg!



moonwalker  :duim: 

liefs
rwina

----------


## moonwalker

hahahahaha...Aliens!  :grote grijns: 

Dat zijn we dames en heren. De enige Aliens op aarde.  :knipoog: 

Maar lieverd...jij weet wel hoe je iemand verlegen kunt maken.  :nerveus: 

Nog heel veel succes met je verhaal en heel graag gedaan.

Kussie,

moonwalker Your bro of course  :knipoog:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *zet je schrap op een vervolg!*


Waaaaaah!!! Er komt een vervolg!!! Ik ben zo blij want het is echt spannend! 

Merci rwina_zina!!! 

Beslama 3liekoem

----------


## maryam86

_Zet 'm op zoetje van me!

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## Bitch

wat een kut streek zeg dat vind ik echt niet leuk voor je!! maar ik hoop dat je wel binnenkort weer een vervolg voor me hebt 

GrtZzz

----------


## rwina_zina

(hahahah hier een vervolg! hoop nog wel dat jullie het allemaal snappen!)

het is allemaal zo snel gegaan....voordat ik het wist hadden amin en ik toegestemd om toch nog te verloven deze vakantie, alhoewel we bijna vertrekken betekende dat dus dat alles in een rap tempo moest gebeuren.
me moeder en ik zochten haastig naar de kleding en de rest van de spullen die nodig waren.
we hadden al een zaal gevonden, namelijk diezelde zaal waar soud en arif gingen verloven.
we hadden de mensen die het nog niet wisten verteld dat we zouden verloven, iedereen was zo geschrokken maar waren ongelovelijk blij, amin en ik maakte gebruik van elke seconde die we hadden....
er moest tenslotte veel gebeuren en de tijd was schaars, de belangrijke dingen hadden we geregelt, zoals mensen uitgenodigd, de zaal in orde gemaakt, muziek, negaffa (een soort specialiste die je er toppie uit laat zien voor de hele avond). ik was zo zenuwachtig maar daar merkte ik wel weinig van omdat ik druk bezig was met alles, ik besprak alles met mijn nageffa en we kwamen eruit om 4 soorten lebsat aan te doen ( 4 soorten kledingstylen). amin en ik maakte wel tijd voor elkaar, we kochten samen dingen en als amin niet bij me was dan belde hij me wel om me te vragen hoe of wat, we hadden de grote zaal ingericht met de kleuren wit en bordeux, het zag er prachtig uit!!

morgen zou het gebeuren, morgen zal het verlovingfeest plaats vinden, MIJN verlovingsfeest!
dan zou het definitief zijn dat ik met amin zou gaan trouwen...ik kreeg een grote glimlach bij die gedachten
ik plofte neer op de bank voor de tv, amin was net weg gegaan om nog wat dingen te regelen, ook mijn ouders waren niet thuis, kzat een een beetje te zappen en met een hand zat ik door me haar te voelen...
ik voelde me maag behoorlijk grommen, en besloot naar het winkeltje tegenover mij te gaan om wat te halen..ik deed de deur achter me dicht en met me sleutels in mijn handen maakte ik een paar stappen en ik was alweer in het winkeltje, ik zag dat er onzettend veel familie in amin's huis zat, al die auto's..
niet wetend dat ik de bruid ben van degene naar wie ze zijn gekomen!
in het winkeltje ging mijn hart even te keer toen ik een bekend gezicht voor me zag..
het was samier, hij keek me lang aan, en ik keek snel omlaag, ik vertelde de eigenaar van het winkeltje wat ik wilde, hij deed het in een standaart zwart plastic tasje wat ECHT marokkaans was..
ik ontweek samier, maar voelde zijn eigen in mijn prikken....'hoelang ga je me nog negeren esma?'
ik keek hem streng aan en zette een sarcastisch lachje op mijn gezicht, 'hoelang samier? totdat jij gaat beseffen dat je me met je woorden erg hebt gekwetst samier' hij keek me met een strakke blik aan,
hij veroerde niet.....ik liep de winkel uit en voelde een ongelovelijk schuld gevoel opkomen..
ik stond op de stoep ff stil en draaide me om, samier stond tegen de muur aan geleund met zijn armen in zijn zak naar me te kijken...ik keek hem in zijn ogen aan......zolang dat we allebei moesten lachen......snel liep ik naar binnen voordat iemand me zou zien..ik zette niet eens een stap in mijn huis of ik kreeg al een smsje, 
'kan je niet naar mijn huis komen esma?ik moet met je praten, asjeblieft? samier'
ik leegte me plastic zakje en at alles op, ik had echt heel erg honger zo te zien!

ik pakte me auto sleutels en me tasje en reed richting het huis van naual & samier
ik kwam daar aan en klopte aan, ik kreeg een warm ontvangst van de moeder van samier, en van naual natuurlijk, ze hadden het nieuws over mij en amin gehoort en waren dolblij..
naual vertelde me dat ze haar moeder over yassin heeft verteld...en dat ook samier het nu weet
'het is serieus esma' knipoogde ze naar me, ik kletste met naual en haar moeder...
de moeder van naual trok haar djelaba aan en vertelde ons dat ze naar haar zus ging want die wachten op haar....ik was alleen met naual en we lachte ons helemaal slap om dingen die we hadden meegemaakt in oujda, we hoorde niemand binnenkomen, tot onze schrik stond samier bij de ingang, hij maakte een komisch hoest geluidje, ik keek hem even aan en ging toen verder praten tegen naual..
hij kwam naar me toe lopen en pakte me hand vast en sleurde me mee naar ze kamer..
hij smeet zijn kamer deur dicht en ik ging zitten op zijn bed....hij knielde en smeekte me of ik hem wilde vergeven, hij kreeg er tranen van, ik knielde ook en omhelste hem....'niet huilen asjeblieft samier'
na een tijdje was hij een beetje gekalmeert, ik vertelde hem over de plannen die amin en ik hadden
hij vond het allemaal heel mooi voor ons beidde, hij was blij voor me en hoopte met zijn hele hart dat ik gelukkig zou worden, ik kon hem dat wel garanderen, ik vroeg hem hoe het was met maryam, al snel kreeg hij een glimlach op zijn gezicht, het gaat goed hamdolilah, ik geef erg veel om haar esma..
esma, ik had het nooit mogen zeggen....ik heb je pijn gedaan met woorden die ik niet meende, met woorden die ik eigenlijk niet wilde zeggen..ik weet dat je het me nooit zult vergeven...
ik corrigeerde hem...vergeven zal ik je wel, vergeten gaat wat moelijker samier.........
hij knikte, ik begrijp het....we kletsten nog wat over van alles en ik besloot naar huis te gaan de volgende dag zou ik verloofde vrouw zijn dacht ik, ik kan het gewoon niet geloven, amin is zo perfect!
ik reed dat kleine stukje van samier naar mij huis rustig in mijn autootje, thuis aangekomen deed ik de deur met de sleutel open en hoorde gelach, er was dus wel iemand thuis, ik had gelijk...de moeder van amin was met mijn moeder koekjes en dergelijke aan het maken...ik kuste bijde hun hoofden en liep naar me kamer, ik kroop in bed...ik moest wel lekker uitgerust zijn voor morgen, moet er niet aan denken om wallen onder me ogen te hebben morgen! nou als al die supersterren het weg kunnen werken kan ik het ook!
ik dacht na of we alles echt hadden geregelt, moest wel want amin is een perfectionist..echt niet dat hij wat vergeet! toch belde ik hem op.....'amin, zijn we niks vergeten?' hij moest lachen....mijn meisje toch! maak je niet druk ik heb voor alles geregelt, ik heb ervoor gezorgt dat jou verlovings feest een onvergetelijke dag word..ik beloof je dat esma! 'ehm amin, heb je die cameraman gevonden die zo goed kon filmen?' SHIT schreeuwde amin..NEE NEE MEEN JE NIET AMIN...amin lag helemaal in een deuk...grapje lieverd
ik heb het geregelt, sukkel! schelde ik hem ongeloofwaardig uit...hij moest daar nog meer om lachen..
terwijl ik met amin aan het praten was kwam mijn moeder met haar omgevouwde jurk mijn kamer binnen, ze maakte gebaren zo van "is dat amin??" ik knikte, 'zeg dat ie moet komen thee drinken van zijn moeder vroeg me moeder met een lach, 'vraag het hem zelf, zij ik lachend terwijl ik de telefoon aan mijn moeder overhandigde, me moeder kreeg een super rooie kop, en begin te praten tegen hem en nodigde hem uit..
nadat ze klaar was met het telefoon gesprek gaf ze me met een grote schaamte glimlach een klap
ik lag helemaal dubbel van het lachen...amin was nog aan de lijn......hij vond het gemeen van me en vertelde me dat hij zich doodschaamde, maar ik moest daar alleen maar door lachen, 'ja amin wie het laatst lacht....'lacht het best' maakte amin af......dus je komt zo hier heen vroeg ik hem met de hoop dat hij zou komen, hij maakte een geluidje dat duide op een ja antwoord, oke dan zie ik je zo..
ik kleedde me even om, in een witte trainingsbroek en een witte trui erboven, ik deed me haar los.
een half uur later hoorde ik amin aanklopen, ik liet hem binnen en hij keek om zich heen, omdat er niemand te bekennen was gaf hij me vluchtig een kus, ik moest er om lachen, ik liet hem mij volgen naar de keuken, hij groeten mijn moeder maar ook de zijne, ik liep met hem naar de woonkamer en de moeders konden alleen maar vol geluk en trots naar ons kijken, in de woonkamer zaten ik en amin wat te klote met elkaar, hij kuste me af en toe, ik vond het zo spannend! het gebeurde heel stiekem!
toen we hoorde dat een van de moeders naar de woonkamer kwam lopen deden we heel heilig, amin zat tegenover me en we wisselde geen woord met elkaar..mijn moeder legde de thee op tafel en glimlachte naar ons, amin glimlachte terug en ik pakte een glas thee en dronk ervan, nadat me moeder weg was lachde ik amin vierkant uit, JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOOOOOOOR AMINNNNNN ze3ma heilig!
hij moest ook lachen maar al snel kreeg ik een kussen tegen me hoofd, gelukkig had ik me thee al op tafel gelegd anders was die nu ook in duizende stukjes gebroken, ik liet het er niet bij, ik pakte diezelde kussen waarmee hij me had bekogeld en gooide het zijn richting in, voordat we het wisten hadden we een hevig kussengevecht....af en toe stopte we om te horen of er iemand aankwam, maar we maakte elkaar letterlijk af! nadat we uitgeput waren ging ik met mijn hoofd op amin's schoot liggen, hij kuste me een paar keer en ik stond maar gauw op voordat een van de moeders mij zo zou aantreffen.......ik genoot van de lekker warme thee, warm? zeg maar gerust heet!!
amin zag er zo schattig uit! dat vond hij ook van mij, 'nou ik was net van plan te gaan slapen amin!'
hij grinikkte, 'heb je lekker pech!' ik stond op en gaf hem een tik en rende naar de keuken met amin achter me aan, bij de keuken aangekomen deden we alsof er niets aan de hand was, we strookte allebei onze mouwen en hielpen mee met de koekjes, amin en ik hadden erg veel fantasie dus we hadden veel vormen gecrieert samen, dat was echt romantisch, hij raakte me aan als de beidde moeders niet keken, langzaam ging hij dan met zijn hand over mijn wang, hij maakte ook gebaren...'i love you' gebaren...
ik waste me handen en ging naar me kamer, ik keek in de spiegel en deed me haar in een staart, iemand klopte op mijn kamer deur, ik opende hem en zag amin staan, ik wilde wat zeggen maar hij pakte me hand vast en liep me kamer in en sloot de deur, hij schoof mij langzaam tegen mijn gesloten deur aan...
hij keek me aan, en kuste me, eerst stribbelde ik tegen omdat ik bang was dat de moeders zouden komen..
maar al snel was ik verkocht...hij kuste me en omhelste me daarna......hij keek me in mijn ogen aan en vertelde dat hij van me hield.....ik lachte een beetje naar hem en opende de deur terwijl ik er tegenaan geleund zat, ik ging de kamer uit en ook amin volgde me...tot diep in de nacht bleven we met zijn viertjes...koekjes bakken?!?!?!

de volgende ochtend werd ik gewekt door mijn moeder, 'je negeffa is er' ik schrok wakker....
ik keek snel in de spiegel, alhoewel het ochtend was zag me gezicht er niet verschrikkelijk uit..
ik liep in mijn pyjama naar de woonkamer waar ik de lieve vrouw groette die me vandaag zou opmaken aankleden en me haar zou doen, ze legde me een beetje uit wat haar ideeen waren, ik was het met haar eens..
ze had een goed ideed in haar hoofd, ze vertelde me dat we maar moesten beginnen..
ik keek op me horloge en zag inderdaad dat het al 1 uur was...me moeder had me laten slapen en zelf al de laatste dingetjes geregelt..ik nam een heerlijke douche, en na een UUR ging ik eruit...
ik had me met allerlei lekkere douchgels gewassen, ik rook heerlijk!
amin belde me nog op of alles goed was..ik vertelde hem dat alles nog goed ging..
de vrouw maakte ruimte in mijn kamer en zette er haar spullen neer, ze begon met me haar te doen....het duurde uren, ze stook het op en het zat perfect, ik durfte niet eens me hoofd te draaien omdat ik bang was dat het niet goed zou gaan zitten, de vrouw stelde me gerust, het zal niet veroeren beloofte ze..ze had gelijk want hoeveel ik ook bewoog beweging in me haar kwam er niet..
toen was me make up aan de beurt.....na een half uur werd ik chagrijnig! het duurde zo ongelovelijk lang en ik had het resultaat niet eens gezien, als het lelijk is mag ze alles opnieuw doen mopperde ik tegen ikram in het nederlands die de vrouw hielp met de spullen aangeven etc etc etc
ikram garandeerde me dat het allemaal perfect zat en da ik me geen zorgen hoefte te maken..
ik werd gebeld door amin en ik kon niet opnemen doordat ik me nite mocht veroeren..
ikram nam op en kletste lang met hem, deze nageffa die ik had gehuurt zou na mij naar amin toe gaan..en hem in orde maken...omdat hij naast me woonde vond ik dat ze hem gelijk ook kon doen..
de vrouw had me andere kleding al naar de zaal gebracht....ik zou me 4 keer in andere stylen omkleden
nadat me make up EINDELIJK was gedaan, kleedde de vrouw me voorzichtig om, het was een witte taksita ( 2 delige marokkaanse jurk) ik had prachtige witgouden sieraden om, en natuurlijk een kroontje..
ik mocht eindelijk in de spiegel kijken...ikram kreeg tranen van vreugde...ik kon niet geloven dat ik dat was..ik zag er zo anders uit! helemaal niet "esma" maar veel vrouwelijker...deze nageffa was ECHT goed
echt een plaatje! ikram nam veeeel fotos van me, de vrouw nam haar spullen mee en ging richting amin..
ook me moeder kon haar tranen niet onderdrukken....ik kreeg van alle mensen in het huis complimentjes, me tantes en andere familie leden waren bij ons thuis, en reageerde geshokt toen ik me kamer uitliep..
ze vonden het allemaal prachtig, maar ook ik zelf was er zeer van onder de indruk ..


ik belde amin en vroeg hem of hij klaar was...hij was al klaar en vertelde me dat hij al naar de zaal zou gaan, hij zou in de nageffa kamer op me wachten samen met de nageffa zodat ze de laatste beetjes kan bijwerken..
daar reed ik dan, ik reed met de versierden auto van mohamed en ikram mee, we gingen achterlangs want de zaal was al vol hoorde ik me moeder zitten, het was ongelovelijk druk...ik ging van achter naar de kamer waar amin en de nageffa op me wachten......toen ik de kamer binnen kwam wist amin niet wat hij zag en ook ik was echt verbaast van amin, hij had een prachtige pak aan en ze haar zat ongelovelijk mooi!
hij bleef me aankijken en kwam toen naar me toe lopen en gaf me een kus op me lippen...
de nageffa deed alsof ze het niet zag, maar moest wel lachen en knipoogde naar me..
amin bleef me maar zeggen dat ik er geweldig uitzag, de band die we hadden gehuurt hoorde we al luid spelen en ook hoorde we dat het druk was....de negaffa had in de zaal gekeken en zag dat het erg druk was..
de zaal was donker vertelde ze alleen waar wij gaan zitten scheen er licht...en op de grote dansvloer natuurlijk! de bruid maakte ons klaar om de zaal binnen te lopen...
amin hield me hand stevig vast .......

SLAAAAT OE SLEMMMMM 3LA RASOELALAH IE LEEEEE SEH IIAHA SIDNA MOHAMED ALLAH IE M3AAA SJEL ALI...................  :tranen:  


 :zwaai:

----------


## maryam86

_hh, was weer een prachtig vervolg (zoals gewoonlijk).

Maar seg *****, je nodigt me toch uit als het zo ver is bij jou h.
HAHAHa Gayr Insja'Allah!

dikke x
Maryam_

----------


## TunisiaGirl

kapot mooie vervolg  :schok:

----------


## Soussia'86

:wohaa:  Mooi vervolg... 
Ik blijf ongeduldig wachten op de rest van het verhaal...
Dikke kus...

----------


## sanae_fatiha

PRACHTIG !!! woullah beter kan niet  :nijn: 
echt mooooooi ga zo door meid  :duim: 

groetjes sanae  :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

thnxxxxx

snel weer verder he laat me niet weer zo lang wachten pleace

----------


## missmagreb

je was dit vergeten
joei joei joei joei joei
let the party begin

maar egt weeer een toppie vervolg joh
nou ga weer snel verder

----------


## miss_remix

gaan we nog veder schrijven  :regie:  
hahaha nee hoor geintjuh schrijf ma wanneer je wil schrijven
ma niet te lang  :duivel:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Zina_ 
_Wayaaw , echt bangelijke vervolg........heb daar geen woorden voor_   :Confused: 
_Ga in ieder geval, snel verder_ 
_Groetjes Ikram XxX_ 
 :zwaai:

----------


## [email protected]

wat een vervolg zeg!!! echt mooi hoor.
Ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg.
Ik hoop dat er dit keer snel een vervolg komt.
tanx groetjes [email protected]

 :duim:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Tbark allah....echt prachtig vervolg  :hihi:  ......so sweet so beautiful  :Iluvu:  

Onze TOPPERTJE  :duim:  

BEDANKT MEID EN GA VOORAL VERDER  :duim:

----------


## ToEnSiA

HIJ WAS WEER TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP

EEN TUNSIAGIRL JE HEOFT ME NIET NA TE DOEN

 :ego:

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey RWINAAAAAAA
Sjow wollah die vervolg is mooooooooooooooooooooooi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nerie nerie je weet niet he
heel de dag draai ik door gewoon  :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:   :maf2:  
ga je gauw verder met je toppie verhaal als je kan
wollah echt te mooi voor woorden!!!!!!!!!
greeeeeeeeetzzzzzzz
misscouscous

----------


## rwina_zina

JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ....
werd er bij de ingang geroepen, vreugde kreten waren dat, me hart sloeg een aantal keren over door de zenuwen, de zaal was inderdaad vol...vooral jongeren waren er aanwezig, doordat wij jongens en meisjes door elkaar hebben gedaan is er toch een groep niet gekomen...vooral de vrouwen, maar ondanks dat was de zaal propvol...meisjes stonden te klappen en te juichen.....amin hield me hand strak vast en maakte af en kneep me af en toe....
aangekomen bij de stoelen die mooi versierd werden ging amin zitten en ik moest in zo'n ding waarin ik gedragen werd....
er stonden 4 mooie jongens in witte marokkaanse kleding en een rode hoedje.....het waren mijn schatjes...
samier, mohamed, yassin en tarik...die zouden mij dragen...ik ging de hele zaal door en ik zag dat mensen het prachtig vonden....ik wierp een blik naar de andere kant van de zaal en zag daar me vader zitten...ik kreeg plotseling tranen..hij keek me aan met een verdrietige ogen maar wel een glimlach op zijn gezicht.....ik probeerde me tranen te stoppen maar ze stroomde door..niemand vond dat gelukkig raar, dat was normaal...
damn en dit is nog wel alleen me verlovingsfeest..laat staan me bruiloft..
dit feest is in zo een korte tijd zo goed georganiseert...ik vond alles zo mooi ingericht...wat zal ik het erg vinden om bij me ouders weg te gaan als ik ga trouwen...esma stop met denken en geniet van je verloving dacht ik toen, zwaaidend naar de mensen met een glimlach op mijn gezicht ging ik als een prinses de zaal door, bij amin werd hetzelfde gedaan..toen dat achter de rug was zaten we allebei hand in hand in de prachtige stoelen..er werd voor ons gedanst en de band speelde perfect..amin fluisterde af en toe dingetjes in mijn oor zoals ik hou van je en geniet je er nog van?...ik vond dat zo lief...hij streelde stiekem me hand..doordat mijn jurk lange mouwen hadden en mijn handen bedekte kon niemand het zien........
de negaffa kwam naar ons toe en vertelde ons dat we ons moesten omkleden, we stonden op en nogmaals werden er vreugde kreten "gekreet"..................in de kamer waar we even lekker konden praten werd er dan ook druk gepraat door mij en amin terwijl de negaffa de kleren tevoorschijn toverde en de sieraden....
amin lachte...moet ik dat echt aan? vroeg hij me lachend...ik knikte ja absoluut! het waren namelijk hindoestaande kleding...ik vond het prachtig en amin gaf ook toe dat het mooi was..ik had veel sieraden om en me haar los met een ketting op me voorhoofd, ik had een roze jurk aan nou ja jurk...hindoestaans geval was het...in ieder geval heel mooi..
weer gingen we de zaal in en werd er gekreet..
ik moest lachen en niet alleen ik maar de hele zaal, want toen amin de zaal binnenkwam begon hij een hindoestaans dansje te maken...
ik dacht na of ik mee zou doen maar voordat ik het wist trok amin me mee en maakte we beidde een hindoestaans dansje...
iedereen klapte en genoot ervan...we gingen zitten en er werd weer lekker muziek gespeelt.....we genoten van de dansende meisjes en jongens....samier kwam naar me toe, hij gaf amin een hand, en ik stond op en omhelste hem....de rest van "ons groepje" deed hetzelfde...
mo, yassin, brahim, tarik, said, zakaria, arif, souad, naual, en niet te vergeten mina...
ze waren allemaal dol blij en zagen er allemaal perfect uit..
ze feliciteerde ons....en schoten gelijk de dansvloer op, de jongens danste met de meisjes...ze hadden allemaal plezier...
amin trok me de dansvloer op en genoten van de toffe nummers die werden gedraaid......voordat ik het wist was het alweer tijd voor de derde lebsat (kleding)...dit vond ik zo een mooie....sousie style was dat..
PRACHTIG, amin kreeg marokkaanse kleding aan, wit met een rode hoedje, die de jongens ook hadden...ik had een sousia jurk aan weer veel sieraden om, op me voorhoofd kreeg ik een muntje..
de zaal was weer verbaast, ik vind echt dat ik de perfecte kleding had gekozen, het was allemaal prachtig...de nageffa heeft zich cker aan haar afspraak gehouden, ze deed haar werk gewoon perfect....
het was etenstijd....de mensen gingen zitten, er werd wel een cd'tje opgezet maar wel lekker zachtjes, er werd voor ons een schaal gezet met van alles en nog wat, ik wilde liever in de kamer gaan eten want ik voelde me bekeken en dat haat ik als ik eet, amin vond het een goed idee, er werd geklapt toen we de zaal uit gingen, dat had ik niet verwacht doordat de mensen aan het eten waren, met een rood hoofd glipte ik de zaal uit.....de nageffa haalde ons eten de kamer in en vertrok, we sloten de deur en amin begon met eten want honger had hij volgens mij wel, ik deed eerst al de sieraden af en ook de jurk....amin keek me met een glimlach aan en maakte zo een beweging met zijn wenkbrauwen, ik sprong naast hem en begon te eten, we aten en praten er af en toe wel doorheen maar dat was gewoon zoiets van "zag je die en die"....ik begon hem te vragen waar nora was.....
hij hief zijn schouders op...'weet ik veel'.......ik keek hem vreemd aan..
ik had verwacht dat hij er niets over zou zeggen maar ik had het mis..
weet je nog esma in oujda dat ik die avond weg was.....
ja knikte ik, nou nora had me verteld dat brahim haar wilde zoenen..ik ben toen heel erg uit me dak gegaan tegen brahim en ik vertelde hem dat ik hem niet meer als vriend wil hebben...maar ik ben er achter gekomen dat het niet zo is, hij heeft haar nooit proberen aan te raken, nora heeft me voorgelogen..waarom weet ik niet..mischien wilde ze me jaloers maken of aandacht tekort mischien..
ik stond met me mond vol tanden....dat verhaal wist ik al dat hij met brahim ruzie had, maar ik wist niet dat hij er achter is gekomen dat nora lult......amin nam een hap van zijn t3am en zij niks, ik legde mijn lepel neer en streelde over amin's rug en nek......
komt goed fluisterde ik.....'ja, ik heb hem pijn gedaan, brahim en de rest van de jonges ken ik vanaf mijn kindertijd..en toch nog kwam brahim me feliciteren en komt hij naar mijn verloving...ik zakte zowat door de grond!'...ik begreep amin wel...maar ik zal wel met brahim praten dacht ik in mezelf....het komt allemaal wel goed
mina en ik hebben ook welleens ruzie, maar dat is gezond..
we waste onze handen en droogte ze af, amin omhelste en zoende me..
we hoorde de nageffa kloppen op de deuren en nadat ik die opende kleden we ons om, dit was de laatste lebsa, een prachtige witte gala jurk en amin een witte pak...
ik vond dit het mooist van alles...met amin zijn haar lekker door de de was en de mijne opgestoken....de nageffa maakte me op, en deed een mooie ketting om mijn nek...amin kuste me vol op me lippen toen de nageffa er even vandoor ging, we keken in de spiegel en we zijn gewoon een super stel dachten we...we hoorde alweer luid de muziek aanstaan, in de kamer danste we helemaal gek met z'n tweeen, 
we hoorde de nageffa niet binnen komen...ze lachte ons vierkant uit..
amin stormde op haar af en danstte met haar...ze lachte en lachte...en ik keek trots naar mijn amin...met stralende ogen..
nadat we klaar waren met gek doen legde de vrouw uit hoe we straks moesten doen.......eerst de dadels...dan de melk en dan de ringen...
als dat klaar is gaan jullie allebei naar de dansvloer en zullen jullie ALLEEN op de dansvloer dansen...terwijl jullie op de dansvloer staan zal de tien hoge taart naar voren komen...me mond ging open van verbazing...TIEN????????????????????????????????ma ar het zouden er maar 6 zijn!!!!!de nageffa keek amin lachend aan en amin knipoogde naar me .....hier heb jij voor gezorgd he amin?
amin lachte.....voor mijn esma wil ik het allerbeste...
ik omhelste hem...en vertelde hem dat hij het niet hoefde te doen..
weer keken mensen echt verbaast toen we de zaal binnenkwamen..
iedereen praten over ons, ik kon zien dat mensen het hadden over hoe mooi we eruit zagen, dat kon je zien aan de gebaren die er werden gemaakt...amin en ik liepen hand in hand richting de stoelen en gingen zitten, alles was schoon alsof er nooit gegeten was...maar dat kwam door de 13 vrouwen die ingehuurt waren voor het eten en afruimen..
de tafel met dadels en melk was al klaar gezet....de melk zat in tweee prachtige champagne glazen en de dadels in prachtige schalen..
ik luste geen dadels, dat wist amin.....amin fluisterde in mijn oor dat hij de hele dadel in mijn mond zou stoppen.....ik smeekte hem dat niet te doen, ik wil niet op de foto staan met een vies gezicht  :maf3:  
amin lach helemaal dubbel, hij was weer eens melig want hij grapte de hele tijd in me oor...'esma esma stel ik drink mijn glas op en ook de jouwne en vervolgens de dadels eet ik allemaal op wat zullen de mensen denken en zeggen? ik moest daar wel om lachen....
je doet maar amin...als je nog zo een honger heb dan meot je het doen
amin kreeg zowat tranen van het lachen..ik lachte ook maar zo onopvallend mogelijk..ik lachte gedeeltelijk om de lach van amin..hij lacht zo leuk! maar ja hij is nou eenmaal leuk..
de muziek werd gestop dat was voor amin en mij het teken dat we moesten opstaan, mensen stonden van hun stoelen op en kwamen naar voren.........er werd mooie muziek gedraaid van noual zougbi,
er werd gefilmd door een aantal camera's en er werden volop foto's gemaakt.. ik gaf amin de een dadel in zijn mond en hij bij mij..
ik gaf amin melk, niet al teveel maar een beetje zodat het niet zou morsen of wat dan ook... amin pakte mijn glas en ik vertrouwde hem al niet op het moment dat ik hem die slok gaf...hij keek me sneaky aan
hij bracht de glas bij me mond en ik dronk ervan....die sukkel haalde die glas niet weg maar gaf me extra veel melk....ik dronk de helft van die glas zowat leeg!!!!!!! gelukkig morste ik niet en merkte niemand het...ik maakte een gebaar van "wacht jij maar" amin moest ongelovelijk lachen maar hield het in dat zag ik.....
de ringen werden in een hartjes kussen naar voren gebracht door een kleine meid in een bruidsjurkje...amin kuste het meisje..
en deed de ring om me vinger en ik bij hem...er werd hard geklapt nadat we dat deden...we liepen hand in hand naar de dansvloer en danste..iedereen stond om ons heen te kijken...en te klappen..
er werden rozen blaadjes gegooid op de dansvloer......en de ballonen die in een net boven de dansvloer zaten werden losgemaakt en vielen op de dansvloer...dat was een prachtig idee van ikram, de witte en rode hartjes balonnen lagen nu mooi gespreid over de dansvloer..
toen amin en ik terug naar de stoelen liepen werd er weer geklapt en mensen schrokken van de taart die al bij de tafel stond, je zag iedereen verbaast kijken en geschokt...damn wat was die taart groot!!!!
amin fluisterde dat hji honger had vandaar dat hij die grote taart had besteld..ik porde hem in ze zij...wacht jij maar amin, dat melk-gedoe daar ben je nog niet vanaf! hahahahahahaha sorry esma ik dacht gewoon dat je erg dorst had....jaja amin hou je smoesjes voor je..ik verdrokn zowat in die melk man.....lachte ik..
de taart kwam voor ons te staan en hij was net zo groot als amin!
amin kon nog wel bij de bovenste komen, maar ik kwam bij taart nummero negen! we stonden dan ook op een opstapje dat ons iets groter dan de taart maakte, we kregen een mes voor ons waarmee we allebei de taart moesten snijden, althans een stukje..anders waren we ongeveer 4 dagen bezig met snijden! met de grote warme hand van amin op de mijne sneedden we de taart....
er werden weer foto's genomen en iedereen juichte.......
amin gaf mij een hapje taart en ik hem.....wat ik lief vond van hem is dat hij expres veel slagroom pakte aangezien ik helemaal dol was op slagroom, hij worstelde even doordat hij de onderkant liet staan en juist de slagroom pakte, ons vrienden groepje moest lachen omdat ze wisten dat ik van slagroom hield....samier keek me aan en ik keek hem aan...hij gaf me een vette knipoog en met zijn handen in zijn zak keek hij me diep in mijn ogen aan, dat maakte toch wel wat los bij mij, ik wilde naar hem toe rennen en hem stevig vasthouden..
dit was namelijk wel de jongen die bijna dood was en toch mijn naam noemde....ik wist dat hij veel om me gaf..
ook zag ik iemand uit me ooghoek zwaaien....het waren nordin en hajar...hajar had tranen in haar ogen van blijdschap....ze hadden beidde een groot cado in hun handen..ze kwamen gelijk op ons afstormen toen we op de stoelen zaten...ze feliciteerde ons...
dat waren ongeveer de duizendste vandaag....
alle meiden jumpte weer de dansvloer op om zich te bewijzen en amin en ik kletste over van alles! het gesprek hield op toen ik amin's gezicht weg zag trekken......hij staarde naar iets, ik keek naar wat hij staarde
het was nora........



 :kusgrijs:   :duim:   :kusgrijs:   :duim:   :kusgrijs:   :duim:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## moessie-18

weyouwwwwwwwwwwwwww
amin en esmaaaa gaaan trouwennnn
joe joe joe joe joeeeeeeeee  :wohaa:  


eyy e hoofd thanx voor topvervolg....  :blij:  

spreek je nog wel ciao ciaoo
koessie van moessie

----------


## HABIBA18

hey zina 

ga verder je weet het echt spannend te maken.

----------


## marocgirlie

leuke vervolg ga verder plies

----------


## MissCousCous

oooooooooooooh my goddddddddddd
wollah echt moooooooooooooi man 
echt een heel moooi vervolg wajaw k hb er gwoon geen woorden vooooor oef......ff bijkomen hoor!!!!!!!!!

ga je gauw als je kan
greetzzzzz

----------


## Bitch

top vervolg 

thnxx

snel weer verder!!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Liefie_ 
_Echt de Max vervolg, ga in ieder geval SNEL VERDER_ 
_Een die nora h, das zal ooit zo eindigen_  :knife_head:  
_Groeties Ikram XxX_ 
 :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hoop maar dat ze het daar niet verpest
ale ga gauw weer verder je doet het echt goed meid  :duim: 
groetjes sanae  :nijn: 
doei doei  :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

wollah ik vindt je verhaal zoooo moooooooooi he! (hb ik al 1000x gezegd maar het is gewoon zoooo wollah)

ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met dit verhaal 
als je kan
nou dikke boessaaaaaa
esma

----------


## salma2202

salaam rwina zina 
ik ben hier nieuw en ik heb u verhaal al gelezen en ik heb daar geen woorden voor je hebt echt talent meisjes wulah.
Je verhaal is gewoon PRACHTIG PRACHTIG???????????? Weet je ik lees u verhaal en ik leef daar echt mee in als je weet wat ik bedoel .
Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat en nog veel succes in u verhaal en u leven natuurlijk.
Kusjes salma

----------


## ZuidMarocia

TOP TOP TOP TBARK ALLAH 3LIEK A RWINA_ZINA DJELNAA prachtig meid echt klasse je doet het nog steeds goed  :duim:  

ouashokraan 

ga gauw verder

 :zwaai:

----------


## [MaYa]

heey Topppertjee..
Dat waz zkr weer een TOPVERVOLGGG...  :ole:  
T izzzzzzz Soooooooooo Spannendddddddddd  :maf2:  
Snell weer doorgaan PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:  
xXx Mayaa..!!

----------


## missmagreb

wajoww wat een mooie vervolg.
ik ben zo f*cking verliefd op jou w verhaal dat wil je niet weten.
nou groetjes aan amine en esme.

----------


## Bitch

ik had gehoopt dat er nu wel weer een vervolg zou zijn maar helaas

----------


## Soussia'86

Thx voor het vervolg, is echt een heel leuk vervolg!
Ga snel verder...

Big Kiss!

----------


## marocgirlie

lieverd ik hoop steeds dat je verder gaat maar ja ik zie dat je onlinne ben t dus ga snel verder met je vervolg ik zit er al heel lang op te w8ten maar als je nu een vervolg zit te schrijven geef het even aan me door want anders zit ik voor niks te wachten. ja liefs marocgirlie

----------


## stagejdigt

dag dame ik heb heel je verhaal tot hier toe gelezen en ik ben er echt fan van je bent gewoon OP EN TOP 


TABARKELAH ga zo door ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg 

ow ja nog een ding moest je dit in een boek uitschrijven laat me iets weten hahaha

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :haha:  

you are the BEST  :zwaai:  
MASALAAM

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:party:  slat oe slem 3la rasoela  :party:  wajo0o0o weet je h0e mo0i!! als ik dit sz0 lees! w0rd ik egt helemaal gek!! het lijkt of ik het szelf mee maak!! szo erg leef ik  :tunis:  )

kk0m snel trg..om hette bekijken!! d0ei d0ei...

kus samra

slat oe slem 3la rasoellah ..ila jeila sidna mohamed..allah oe m3k jaila3li!! j0ej0ej0ej0ej0ej0e!!

Zid derdk 0u3d derdk!! ouhahia zjet al laroussa!!!

----------


## MissCousCous

Samraaaaa
wahahahahaha wajaw ik ga hier helemaal dooooooooood
weet je wat jij geschreven heb d8 ik ook he je hoopt gewoon dat t ook zo bij jou gaat lopen he (bij mij dan hahaha)
ik beeld me zelf gewoon in 
en het erge is dat ik ook esma heet dus ik plaats me echt in ''esma'' de plaats!!!!!
hahahaha
SLAAAT OE SLEMMM 3LA RASOELAH ILAAAAA ZJELAZJA SIDNA MOHAMED ALLAH M3AAAA ZJEL 3ALIE!!!!!!!

YOE YOE YOE YOE

A ESMA EL OUARDA AMIN LIB3AK HAHOEWA ZJE! 
A ESMA EL MARDI WA HEZIE RASEK RAH DERTIE LE BAK MEZIA!!!!!


(marokkaanse rijmpjes hihihi)

VERTALEING IN HET NL
OW ESMA,BLOEMETJE AMIN DIE VAN JE HOUDT IS NU OM JE HAND KOMEN VRAGEN (hehehe klinkt zo lomp he dan in t marokkaaNS)
van die andere eet ik niet echt de vertaling

greeeeeeeeetzzzzzzzzzz
hahaha zeker gaat iedereen me uitlachen maar k heb me ff geuit! maar denja henjaaahahaha
esma  :ole:   :kusgrijs:   :ole:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey rwina
je gaat me zeker uit lachen en alle andere ook!
hahaha
maar geeft niet joh
ga je wel verder met je verhaal wanneer je kan?
nou greeeeeeetzzzzzzzz  :maf2:   :kusgrijs:   :duim:  
takezdek......  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## leila zwina

hey t is n echt kei mooi je kan er gewoon van dromen maar ey ga wel gauw verder oke  :wohaa:   :ole:

----------


## oujdia82

verdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aub 
ik word  :gek:  sneeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll aub

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder meid

----------


## Ala0uia

Heey ..!!!
Heb lang niet gereageerd op je verhaal .. 
Maar deze tuk was echt  :schok:  BEAUTIFULLL  :oog:  
Hoop dat je weer verder schrijft .. 
Big Hug Ala0uia ..  :zwaai:  


p.s hoop dat ik nu wel een emailtje krijg van maroc.mailer als er bij is geschreven  :frons:

----------


## Naima_xx

prachtig a zinn dyelli!!!
ik heb lang niet gereageerd maar je moet weten dat ik elke dag 'chek'of je verder bent gegaan!
Dikke zoen, Naima

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid 
je moet snel verder gaan
ik zweer het je ik kan niet meer wachten.

----------


## missmagreb

ga hartstikke snel verder 

begrepuh!!  :knipoog:

----------


## HABIBA18

GA VERDER!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:

----------


## love_angel

ik w8 op het vervolg. kun je aub verder gaan met het verhaal ik vind je echt top xxx een iraanse fen

----------


## salma2202

[GLOW=royalblue]HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY SCHATEKE WANNEER GA JE VERDR IK KAN NIET MEER WACHTEN
PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE EEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEE EEEEEEEE GA SNEL VERDER.
THALLA SALMA  :tranen:  [/GLOW]

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg

----------


## dizzy lizzy

In n woord:  

[GLOW=firebrick]~~Prachtig~~[/GLOW] ~



ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg schrijft en een fijne kerstvakantie!! 




~xxxies~ dizzy lizzy  :tik:

----------


## agdal

ey,

je hebt echt talent, ik leef helemaal mee in het verhaal!!!
echt toppie
please ga verder!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Miss_Rwina

*********GA SNEL VERDER**********

----------


## SaMmIeJ

all0e..habiba!! alles g0ed!! ik w8 nu al een tYdje 0p het verv0lg..telkns zie ik in me mailb0x staan..maroc mailer!! dan denk ik Yesss  :wohaa:  ..ga ik kYken! isz het iemand die een berigt 8er heeft gelaten met erin!! dat je snel een verv0lg m0et sgrijven!! dit w0rd egt sz0 mo0i!! ga snel verder!! misschien kun je er wel een b0ek van make!!  :nijn:  ..haha ok..ik k0m n0g trg om het te checken!! d0ei d0ei kusz samra!!

----------


## agdal

please ga verder , ik kan niet wachten

----------


## SaMmIeJ

kwet neij h0e je dat t0ev0egt!! :@

----------


## ToEnSiA

:regie:  HALLO JE MOET WEL GAUW VERDER GAAN WANT JE VERHAAL WAS TOP EN ALS JE NIET GAUW VERDER GAAT OPEN IK EEN RECHT ZAAK  :student:  REDEN GENOEG OM VERDER TE GAAN  :grote grijns:

----------


## rwina_zina

nora had een rode jurk aan en veel make up, ze stond een paar mensen te groeten, ik keek naar brahim en zag dat hij haar boos aankeek, hij had een bloed hekel aan haar dat was te zien...
amin keek nog steeds voor zich uit, 'hoe durft ze' momelde hij, 
ik dacht dat ze nergens het lef vandaan zou kunnen halen om naar ons toe te komen, ik had het mis...ze kwam onze richting op lopen met een nep smile, ze wilde amin groeten maar hij draaiden zijn hoofd om, ze schrok daarvan en keek vluchtig om haar heen of niemand het had gezien, ze kwam op mij af en drukte 4 zoenen op mijn wangen, ze momelde wat wat volgens mij 'alles goed' moest voorstellen..
ze vluchte bij ons vandaan en wilde toen haar kunsten op de dansvloer uitoefenen....amin keek haar niet eens meer aan, hij fluisterde lieve dingetjes in mijn oor...waardoor ik moest lachen, nora keek steeds naar amin of hij keek, dat zag ik..niet alleen ik maar ook de andere zagen dat....brahim maakte een sarcastisch lachje.....
nora bleef doordansen tot ze moe werd en aan een tafel ging zitten..
van haar hadden we even geen last meer na die gruwelijke scot van amin...maar goed ook, want ik heb dus echt een bloedhekel aan haar!

het feest eindigde diep in de nacht.....iedereen was naar huis..nou ja iedereen?!?! niet iedereen, al onze vrienden bleven, we zaten met ze alle aan de tafel te roddelen, kletsen, lachen en doorfeesten...
ik kleedde me om in de kamer in een lekkere pyjama broek en een vestje, me haar deed ik in een hoge staart en al mijn make up had ik eraf gehaald, ik voelde me lekker fris...dat mocht ook wel na al dat zweten de hele dag!  :tong uitsteken:  amin had zijn manelijke kandoera aangedaan..
de zaal werd door de gehuurde vrouwen opgeruimd..ze deden er niet lang over, ze waren het cker gewend, ik zag amin met de negaffa lachen dus ik ging erbij zitten..ik zag amin geld tevoorschijn halen, ik hield mijn hand voor zijn geld, BEN JE GEK AMIN, ze heeft mij het meest in een prinses getoverd! amin keek me lachend aan....'klopt, MIJN prinses....' hij gaf haar vette fooi, hoe erg ik ook smeekte..hij liet mij niet betalen, ik heb amper iets betaald!? maar dat wilde amin ook niet.....
amin regelde alles, zoals de zaal, de fotograaf, de camera man enz..
ik gaapte en amin kwam naar me toe lopen en tilde me op, 'dit prinsesje gaat naar haar bedje toe..zij hij op een klein kindje manier, hij bracht me naar huis, hij kwam nog even mee naar binnen waar we mijn moeder en de andere vrouwen die bleven slapen zagen lachen en roddelen...
amin en ik liepen saampjes naar de sta7 (het dak) en kletste even wat......hij hield me stevig vast en drukte mijn hoofd tegen zijn borst....met zijn hand ging hij door mijn haar..dat was echt zo lief...
hij fluisterde dat hij van me hield en dat hij mij nooit kwijt wilt raken, ik beloofte hem dat we hoe dan ook altijd bij elkaar zullen terug gekomen....

deze dagen vlogen voorbij , overmorgen gaan we alweer terug naar nederland, ik zat er wel mee...ik zal marokko zo erg missen! maar ik denk dat ik in de kerstvakantie weer ga....even lekker rusten omdat ik weet dat ik een druk jaar zal hebben, dit zal mijn laatste 'ongetrouwd' jaar worden....wat is die gedachte toch raar..
mijn gedachten vloeide langzaam naar amsterdam.....de stad.....weer zag ik mezelf op een regenachtige donderdagavond lopen.......prachtig! ik miste dat gewoon!!! amin gaat morgen terug naar nederland, niet alleen amin, maar ook de rest van de groep, ze gaan weer samen, ik zit er over na te denken om met ze mee te gaan, maar ik zie wel...heb nog 24 uur om daar over na te denken., PIEP PIEP hoorde ik amin's auto toeteren, ik stak me hoofd uit me raam en zag amin zwaaien, KOM JE NOG ESMA, rustig amin ik kom eraan! amin en ik zouden vandaag even wat laatste dingetjes halen in de stad, daarna zouden we naar middar gaan, amin wilde dat we allebei van die kettinkjes zouden halen met onze namen erop, ik zou dan amin dragen en hij esma, ik pakte me tasje en vloog naar buiten, ik stapte bij amin in en hij reed gelijk weg..
hij gaf me een kus en vroeg of ik lekker had geslapen, ik knikte...want ik was me een beetje aan het opmaken, amin moest lachen......'waarm moeten meiden zich altijd opmaken esma?
ik keek hem hatelijk aan, hij moest lachen om mijn blik.....ik lachte met hem mee...

we gingen winkel in winkel uit en kochten allemaal dingetjes, ik irriteerde me wel aan de meiden die steeds giegelde als ze langs amin liepen, amin gaf ze geen aandacht, ik zag echter ook dat amin zich ZWAAR irriteerde aan de jongens die steeds ze3ma knipoogjes maakte, dat zag er gewoon niet uit! ze wisten vaak niet dat ik met amin liep, maar als ze amin zagen draaide ze zich snel om en deden ze alsof ze van niks wisten, we kwamen in de stad een aantal vrienden van ons tegen die ook wat spullen kochten..
'heb je erover nagedacht esma?' over wat amin? 'nou of je met ons meerijd morgen...'
'hmm ja ik wil wel amin, maar zou het echter wel aan me ouders moeten vragen eerst, als het goed is rijd de verloofde van ikram en nog een paar oom's met me ouders mee dus opzich kunnen ze me wel missen'
'gelukkig esma, want ik kan je dus echt niet missen!!!!' ik moest lachen om zijn opmerkingen..
die waren altijd wel leuk..... we plaatste de spullen in de auto en reden richting middar...
daar aangekomen keken we rond in wat goud zaakjes, ze konden het allemaal wel maken, maar dan zou het morgen pas klaar kunnen zijn, we konden niet anders, we zouden ze nu maken en morgen maar op moeten halen, ik kocht nog een prachtige ring met een wit steentje....

amin zette me thuis af, ik bel je straks esma dan moet je me het antwoord geven of je morgen mee gaat naar nederland, of dat je overmorgen gaat oke? enne doe je best esma want ik wil echt dat je met ons mee gaat
ik knikte en gaf hem vluchtig een kus, me moeder was lekker aan het koken zag ik, en me vader zat met me oom in de woonkamer, me tante zat met ikram (haar toekomstige schoondochter) te kletsen, ik zag mohamed niet, hij zal wel met ze vrienden wat gaan doen, ik groeten iedereen....mijn tante en oom bleven tot overmorgen slapen want zij zouden dus mee rijden...
ik slijmde wat bij mijn moeder, maar ik zag er tegen op nog meer te slijmen dus ik besloot het gewoon op de "straight to the point" manier te doen....'mamma, iedereen gaat morgen naar nederland, en ik werd gevraagt of ik ook mee wilden gaan.....mag het?' me moeder keek me aan, een beetje met een glimlach, ' ik zag het al aankomen esma, maar vraag maar aan je pa'....mammmmm please vraag jij het, ze liep langs me heen en zuchte.....ik ging naar me kamer en sloot de deur, ik lag op bed met me discman op.....
de vakantie is voorbij dacht ik, het was een spannende vakantie vond ik...ik heb veel meegemaakt..
me kamer deur ging open, en zag me moeder bij de deur staan, ze bewoog haar lippen maar ik hoorde haar niet, ik haalde de oordopjes uit mijn oren en vroeg haar wat ze zij, 'ik zij je vader vind het goed, als je oppast..en hij wil amin nog wel spreken erover, dus bel hem maar en vraag of hij even langs komt.'
ik wilde een gil geven van blijdschap, maar ik deed dat niet, ik belde amin gelijk op nadat me moeder me kamer verliet, hij was blij, en zou onmiddelijk langskomen, ik vertelde me moeder dat amin elk moment hier kon zijn, ik had gelijk want binnen 10 minuten was amin er, hij groeten me moeder met een kus op haar voorhoofd, ze werd daar verlegen van, maar ze was zo blij met amin dat was te zien..
hij ging met me oom en me vader in de woonkamer zitten, ik ging er niet bij zitten...wat zal me vader allemaal zeggen tegen hem? ik ging weer op bed liggen, en smste amin, 'zozo amin, pakt me vader je een beetje aan? haha, kop op, ga ervoor en zorg dat ik morgen met je mee kan'
ik voelde even later me telefoon een sms geluidje maken, 'het is GELUKT je mag mee, ik heb me best gedaan en niet voor niks! ik heb je vader gezegt dat je veilig bent en dat ook souad mee gaat, dus het zit goed, ga nou maar lekker inpakken!' ik sprong een gat in de lucht! ik was ongelovelijk blij..
maar amin had gelijk, ik moest wel alvast gaan pakken, ik haalde me koffers alvast tevoorschijn en vouwde me kleding op, een tas hield ik apart, daar ging me kleding voor onderweg in.......
uren en uren zat ik in mijn kamer in te pakken, met resultaat natuurlijk, want ik was helemaal klaar,
ik hoorde amin's stem uit de gang komen en ik liep dus snel naar de gang, hij was me mohamed aan het praten die alweer thuis was gekomen, ik zag dat ze het over een leuk onderwerp hadden want ze lachte veel, 
me moeder keek trots naar de mannen van haar dochters, amin keek me aan, met een verliefde blik..
dat kon je zo van ze gezicht aflezen, het was mooi om te zien...ik was ook dol op hem...maar dat was al algemeen bekend....

 :blauwe kus:  thanks allemaal voor de reacties!!!!!!
zo lief!!!! ik zal verder gaan maar ik ga nu eerst even wat eten!  :duim:

----------


## love_angel

mijd heel lief dat je verderbent gegaan ik w8 op het vervolg

----------


## missmagreb

[GLOW=firebrick]hoe flik je het telkens om zo'n leuk vervolg te maken. wajoww egt toppie weer oh my god amin en asma gaan trouwen maar lieverd ga snel verder oke nou doei kus kus kus[/GLOW]  :Smilie:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

all0e habiba...je bent verder gegaan! mo0i stuk!! ma beetje k0rt!! ma geef niX..kho0p dat je snel verder gaat met een lang stuk!! 
als ik hier na t0e kom gaat het sz0 bij mij-- :droef:  en dan ben ik de hele dag weer  :blij:  ik sta te springen t0t je verder gaat.. :wohaa:   :boogie:   :zwaai:  d0ei d0ei kusz samra

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Rwina_zina  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  


bedankt meid......

ga gauw verderrrrrrrr

----------


## leila zwina

:ole:  het wordt steeds leuker man en thx voor n vervolg en ga gauw verder oke het is echt n top verhaal man ik kan er niet genoeg van krijgen maar ik denk iedereen niet he maar dat komt omdat het n droomverhaal is en ik wou je wat vragen he is hetleuek ook bij jouw gebeurt zoals amin enz.. ow wat leuk man ma ja ga wel gauw verder xxx leila

----------


## mocro_turkie

EWAAAAAAAAAAAA
prachtiggggggggg!!!! weer een hartstikke mooie vervolg....wanneer gaan we naar uitgever zou ik zeggen..hahaha??!! nee ff serieus ik meen het *****!
Nou we hebben vakantie dus elke dag zal ik je niet meer zien denk ik  :tranen:  ......maarrrrrrrrr je MOET dinsdag wel komen he, ewa als je niet komt ben jij nog langgg niet jarig dame...WANT IK BEN DAN JARIGGGG!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR MEEEEEE!!! hahahaha.....  :gefeliciteerd:  
maar ja ik spreek je nog op msn lieverd...en by the way..ik ben gewoon helemaal verliefd op dat ene liedje van nummer 18 wajouwww zo mooiiiii.....echt marokkaans ouwe!! hahaha...maar die andere hebben jullie wel van "ons" turken gejat  :corcky:   :haha:  !!! maar hij issssss leukkkk die van jullie, ik geef het toe...  :Iluvu:  

BESLEMA

----------


## [email protected]

thanx voor het prachtige vervolg.
en ga snel weer verder!!!

 :duim:

----------


## [MaYa]

Heeeeey meiddd  :grote grijns:  
Je vervollggg wazz weeeeeeeeer te eeruggg ensoooo  :duim:   :duim:  
Ga snelll verder heee

DOeidOei

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Thnx voor je vervolg ..
ga snel verder..

----------


## missmagreb

wajow nog steeds geen vervolg
vetvolg 
vervolg
vervolg
vervolg
vervolg
vervolg

nou doei
kus kus kus

----------


## missmagreb

he rwina zina 
ik sie datb je online bent
en ik wil vrage wil je alsjeblief veredr gaat met je verhaal
oke
je bent een sgat!!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

THANK YOU! DUS HOEF GEEN RECHT ZAAK TE OPENEN DAT IS FIJN HHAHAH DIE NORA TOCH ZE IS ECHT ZIELIG MISKIENA MAAR ZET GAUW VERVOLG

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je voor je vervolg  :blij: 

woullah je bent echt goed meid  :duim: 
houden zo  :knipoog: 

ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat 
doei  :zwaai:

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnx voor t mooie vervolg meid

----------


## Soussia'86

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
Dit zegt genoeg denk ik. Ga snel verder...
Bye bye

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Ohhw waarom niet dan ik ben toch je land genoot 4evah

rwintjes love yah  :blauwe kus:  ga verder

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Ff fleshen

----------


## TunisiaGirl

vergeten te zeggen bij ff fleshen moet je erop klikken :stout:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

hij is vooral voor toensia bedoeld die heeft een apartealleen toensia mag klikken jullie niet toensia power  :tunis:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

en voor de schrijfster
voor rwina_zina 

ciao  :romance:

----------


## agdal

ey, 
het was een leuk stukje , maar ga please zo snel mogelijk verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
ik ben er helemaal verslaaft aan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
echt TOPPIE ga zo door

----------


## salma2202

[[GLOW=teal]SIZE=4]salaam a zin ino
YAH IK HEB DAAR GEEN WOORDEN VOOR.
JE HEBT TALENT MIESJE DAAR MAG JE TROTS OP ZIJN.
JE VERVOLG WAS PRACHTIG OF BETER GEZEGD JE HEEL VERHAAL IS PRACHTIG. GA AUB ZO SNEL MOGELIJK VERDER 
THALLA EN LAHIHAOUN MET U VERHAAL
KUSJES SALMA :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: :lole: lole: lole: lole: lole: lole:  [/SIZE] [/GLOW]

----------


## salma2202

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## big girl

hallo riwana 
je hebt een top verhaal het wachten er op is het waard
ik verlang telkens naar een vervolg je hebt hier iedereen gek er van gemaakt het is echte een top top verhaal je hebt heel veel in je marse
om te schrijven
lieverd ik hoop dat je zo door gaat met het schrijven
wandt ik wacht met smacht op de vervolg succes met het schrijfen
oke

doei schat groetjes van aziza je fan 
 :love:   :love:   :love:

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat met het verhaal ik had het niet zo verwacht maar echt superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr leuk verhaal ik hoop dat je echt snel verder gaat.beslameeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxjessssss van missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :boogie:  :boogie:

----------


## ToEnSiA

TUNSIAGIRL WAT ZOEK JE AAND8 JEETJE TFOE JE MAAKT HEEL DIE SITE VOL MET JOU DOMME OPMERIKINGEN  :fuckit2:  


EN RWINA GA VERDER SCHAT JE DOET HET ZO  :duim:   :blauwe kus:   :zwaai:  


TUNISIAGIRL NIET HUILEN  :hihi:

----------


## ToEnSiA

VANAF NU GA IK NORMAAL DOEN NET ALS NORMAALE MENSEN  :grote grijns:

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam mensen, 

bedankt voor al jullie reacties!!!!
SUPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
ik heb een vervolg getypt, ben nog niet helemaal klaar, ik maak het af en zet het er zo op...

oja, weten jullie nog dat mohamed (broertje van amin) en esma het hadden over "karima" dat is dat meisje waar mohamed gek op is, maar doordat haar broer een goeie vriend is van hem kon hij het niet maken etc etc etc.....dat komt nu in mijn stuk voor...dus ik dacht even jullie herinneringen opfrissen!  :Smilie:  

veel leesplezier alvast!

rwina

----------


## rwina_zina

amin nam afscheid, me moeder vroeg amin te blijven maar hij had nog veel te doen, hij moest ook nog tickets voor de boot halen..
hij liep mijn richting op en gaf me een "hand" ze3ma heilige man spelen, hij gaf me een knipoog en vertrok..ik keek hem na...

het is nu 4 uur in de ochtend en we vertrekken..
me ouders zijn wakker geworden om me te helpen..
ik heb alle spullen al in de auto geplaatst..de hele straat zat vol met auto's, het zag er gezellig uit, gister stormde het goed nieuws, mina en naual gaan namelijk ook mee, ik heb samier gesmeekt en hij vond het goed, vast en cker om me vertrouwen terug te winnen, niet wetend dat ik hem nog steeds vertrouw! naual rijd met mina mee..
ik nam afscheid van me moeder en vader en stapte me auto in..
ik controleerde alles en was klaar om te gaan..
amin reed voorop en ik erachterna..de andere volgde mij
mina en naual zouden aan het eind van de straat op ons wachten..
dat klopte ook want ze reden gelijk achter ons aan.. het was net of we een bruiloft hadden! zoveel auto's, ik had me auto lekker opgewarmt..
achter had ik een heerlijke kussen en deken klaargezet op te slapen op een parkeer plaats, natuurlijk niet al in marokko, maar ergens in spanje gaan we wel moe worden denk ik! ik had een tas achter klaargezet met de dingen erin die ik nodig zal hebben, tandenborstel, borstel enz enz enz, ik had me trainingsbroek aan en een warme vest en niet te vergeten me pantoffels, heerlijk vond ik het om daarin te rijden, ik gaapte wat en zette muziek op...amin en ik hadden zelfs oogcontact via de spiegels..haha dat was wel grappig.. amin belde me en ik had me telefoon op handsfree staan, dat praatte wat makkelijker..

we kwamen aan in beni insar(waar de boot staat) en zagen al snel dat we cker niet de enige waren sterker nog het zat er bomvol!
maar dat was logisch iedereen zou in een van deze dagen vertrekken, maar zo te zien bijna heel nador nu! maar dat maakte mij weinig uit, ik vond het juist gezellig! al die rennende kinderen om 5 uur ' s ochtends!
zo zie je maar doe actief marokkaanse kinderen kunnen zijn!
maar daar weet ik alles van, ik ben namelijk ook kind geweest..  :zozo:  
we parkeerde de auto's , souad kwam al snel me haar camera'tje iedereen filmen, het was dodelijk grappig.. we zaten allemaal in trainingsbroeken en dikke truien, amin stapte uit en omhelste me gelijk.. amin, mo, yassin en arif pakte de tickets paspoorten enz van iedereen en liepen weg..ze zouden alles regelen..beter want ik had namelijk geen zin in al dat gedoe.. souad, mina en naual rende op me af en omhelste mij, ik had ze wel gezien maar nog niet kunnen groeten, maar dat kwam goed, want we groetten elkaar nu allemaal!
mina en tarik haalde allemaal spullen uit de auto, een kleed die zette ze op de grond, en een picknick mand, daar haalde ze allemaal lekkere dingen uit, al snel sprongen we op het kleed en namen plaats.. WILLIE 3LA DIEREN lachte tarik en mina, wij lachtte mee maar waren alle blij dat we onze plek hadden gevonden, niemand had zo te zien ontbeten, 
we wachten op de jongens die nog alles aan het regelen waren, na een half uur kwamen ze terug en konden we allemaal ontbijten..
we ruimde alles af en gingen maar wachten, de boot zou nog niet vertrekken, maar dat wist ik wel, de boot vertrekt of te vroeg of te laat..
maar ja beter te vroeg dan te laat dacht ik altijd maar..
iedereen speelde spelletjes die je echt alleen maar speelt als je niets te doen hebt een klein voorbeeldje...'boter kaas en eieren' iedereen kent dat spel, maar als je het om 5 uur 's ochtends speelt dan is het wel leuk aangezien iedereen dood moe is en niemand echt ze verstand erbij heeft.... je trapt als het ware in de domste vallen...

er kwam eindelijk beweging in de stilstaande auto's en wij alle sprongen naar onze auto's en reden met de kudde mee, natuurlijk werden we allemaal gecontroleerd voordat we de boot in gingen, we hadden allemaal mooie auto's, ze hadden vooral de pik op amin omdat hij echt een te mooie auto had voor een normale vakantieganger..
maar hij maakte het wel meer mee vertelde hij, hij werd echt gezien als een grote drugssmokkelaar, maar hij pikte het niet, hij maakte de 'controleurs' duidelijk dat alles wat ze eruit haalde er zelf ook in geladen moest worden, vaak halen ze alles uit je auto en mag je het er zelf weer in doen, das lullig, vooral als je een mercedes 207 hebt...en kinderen erbij..nee dat is niet normaal... het controleren was klaar..we hadden allemaal wel geluk want onze auto's werden voor in de boot geparkeerd, dat hield dus in dat we als een van de eerste uit de boot konden....iedereen haalde z'n benogde spullen uit de auto, de een dekens en kussens..en de ander vond kleding toiletspullen belangrijker..
dat gelden vooral voor wij meisjes, ik haalde de tas die ik klaar had gezet uit de auto en liep alvast naar boven, arif en souad hadden al plekken gevonden, we hadden wel geluk want je vind niet zo snel plekken in de boot, ik rende naar de wc, want ik had het al een tijdje op moeten houden.. in de wc trof ik een aantal meiden, aardig waren ze wel want ze glimlachte allemaal.. karima karima riep een van de meiden....ik moest denken aan het meisje waar mohamed, het broertje van amin zo gek op is meskien.. 
de meiden kletste wat met elkaar en later bemoeide ik me ook met het gesprek, het was een grappig gesprek en de meiden waren allemaal schatten! ze droegen allemaal hoofddoeken behalve dan die karima, ze hadden allemaal een accent en vertelde me dan ook dat ze in belgie woonden, karima studeerde in nederland
dit kon geen toeval meer zijn bedacht ik me, dit is karima waar mohamed het over had!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
waarom overkomt mij dit! ik moet altijd zulke dingen meemaken, het kan gewoon geen toeval meer zijn, 
ik kletste met karima zonder te vertellen dat ik haar ken, ik vroeg haar of ze nog steeds in nederland studeert, ze knikte, ik was eventjes gestopt zij ze met een trillende stem, maar ik heb de draad weer opgepakt..
ik vroeg haar waarom ze was gestopt...'er kwam iets tussen en ik zag dat een vriendin bezorgt naar haar keek.. ' zeg meiden ik zie jullie zo wel weer' zij ik en liep de wc uit....ik zag een lange jongen staan bij mohamed, ze waren aan het kletsten en yassin zat erbij, ze hadden het zo te zien gezellig..
ik ging naar mohamed toe en wilde hem vertellen over karima, maar toen ik aankwam en me voorstelde aan de jongen werd het allemaal wat duidelijker, dit was haar broer, ik gaf de jongen een hand...'illias zij hij met een lieve lach...' esma zij ik spontaan..illias keek me lang aan en ik ontweek zijn oogcontact..
mohamed keek me bezorgd aan, 'kan ik je even onder 4 ogen spreken mohamed?' mohamed liep met me mee en ik wierp een blik op amin die allang in slaap was gedondert op de bank..'wat moet ik doen' vroeg mohamed gelijk....hij wist dat ik het wist....'mohamed ik kom net van het toilet af en ik heb karima gezien, en gesproken, hij keek me strak aan...' dat meen je niet esma..' ik knikte....' tot mijn schrik zag ik het groepe meiden waar karima ook bij zat het gedeelte in komen waar wij zaten, mohamed kreeg zowat geen lucht meer zag ik, ik keek naar karima en haar blik was niet te omschrijven toen ze mohamed zag..ik zag haar ogen waterig worden, een vriendin van haar hield haar vast, gelukkig had haar broer niks in de gaten want die was druk in gesprek met yassin, HEY KARIMA! KIJK IS WIE WE HIER HEBBEN! MOHAMED! karima keek haar broer met een schrik aan en toverde een glimlach op haar gezicht..ze kwam op mohamed aflopen en gaf hem een hand, mohamed werd rood en zij ook...'alles goed? vroeg mohamed' ze knikte met tranen en liep weg..' ze is er kapot van mohamed fluisterde ik, mohamed haalde zijn handen door zijn haar en liep weg..'
ik zuchte en ging bij yassin en illias zitten, illias keek me met een glimlach aan..ik glimlachte terug..
'zo esma heet je dus?' 'ja voor zo ver ik weet wel ja  :Smilie: ' wat voor opleiding doe je esma?' of werke je?
'ik schudde me hoofd, nee ik werk niet, ik heb net me jurisische opleiding afgerond.. en jij?'
'ik studeer ook nog, me vader heeft een eigen winkel, uiteindelijk zal ik die wel gaan runnen, maar ik studeer nog wel, dat is voor mij een "back up plan" snap je?' ik knikte en was enthousiast, hij vertelde me een aantal dingen over zijn opleiding, wat heel toevallig was dat we op dezelfde datum geboren zijn, 03-11..
we hadden dus ook dezelfde sterrenbeeld, hij vertelde me dat hij erg geintereseert was in sterrenbeelden, dat verklaarde ook de schorpioen om zijn nek, het was gezellig met hem, hij wist veel over ons sterrenbeeld 'schorpioen', "eigenwijs, slim, goed karakter, scherp, koppig" dat zijn toch de meest belangrijke punten van een schorpioen....maar vandaag heb ik ook ondekt dat schorpioenen mooi zijn zij illias met een glimlach..ik voelde me wangen rood worden, 'aha...dus je vind jezelf mooi illias, schorpioenen hebben dus ook kapsones...knipoogde ik naar illias.......' illias ging door met zijn vragen...'verliefd, verloofd, getrouwd, gescheiden??' verloofd antwoorde ik....illias knikte....gefeliciteerd! ik wens je alvast het beste!
en jij vroeg ik gelijk....'ik ben ook verloofd'...ooooooh wat leuk! jij ook gefeliciteerd!
we lachte en kletsten door en door...amin werd wakker...zijn we er al vroeg hij hardop..
iedereen die hem hoorde moest lachen, 'we zijn net vertrokken amin!!!' lachte illias..
amin keek illais aan stormde op elkaar af, ze groetten elkaar en kletsten met elkaar..
amin gaf mij een kus, illias keek een beetje verbaast, 'zo esma vind je verloofde dat wel goed dan?'
ik lachte naar hem, ilias amin is mijn verloofde.....hij kon het niet geloven maar was ongelovelijk blij voor ons
illias was ook verloofd dus dacht ik....ze verloofde moet wel blij zijn, hij ziet er goed uit, is lief en grappig, ze zal vast en cker net zo gelukkig zijn als ik!!!! ik keek om me heen en zag dat mohamed nog niet terug was..
ik hoop met heel mijn hart dat ze het een beetje aan het uitpraten zijn en dat het goed komt..
soebhanalah kwam karima mijn kant op lopen.......

----------


## missmagreb

wil je alsjeblief snel weer veredr gaan alsjeblief
want t is egt een topverhaal.
wajow amine en asma gaan gewoon trouwen.
nou doei
en bedankt voor het vervolg  :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

wil je alsjeblieeeeft verder gaan
jou vervolg was weer te goed  :duim: 
doei meid en ik wacht op je vervolg

----------


## missmagreb

ik sie dat je online bent
dus heb ik ff een vraagjuh:
wil je alsjeblief verder gaan met je vervolg!!! 
dank je
 :Cool:

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey Rwina zina

Ik zweer het je dit is echt een mooi verhaal.
maar ga gauw verder. ik kan niet meer wachten.

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, thanks........maar ga snel verder :-)

Bye bye

----------


## Bitch

hey

thnx voor je vervolgen was een weekendje weg vandaar dat ik niet reageerde 

nou hoop dat je nu wat meer gaat schrijven aan gezien het vakantie is.

doei doei

en snel verder schrijven he

GrtZ

----------


## ToEnSiA

Heey lieverd thnx en ga verder...
School is hier al een tijdje begonnen shie 5465jaaren en hun gaan nu pas na nederland die lopen achter  :haha:  
Oja ik zal normaal doen he  :grote grijns:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

0ii 0ii,

dit verhaal wasz weer sz0eper..  :lekpuh:  van dit verhaal w0rd ik verliefd!! ma 0p wie!! hahaha  :love2:  kho0p dat je gauw weer verder gaat!! d0ei d0ei kusz samra

----------


## agdal

ik wil graag zo snel mogelijk een vervolg!!!!!!!!! please please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please pleaseplease please please please

----------


## Ala0uia

You G0 Girl ... !!!!! 

Echt Een Top Vervolg ho0p Dat Je Weer Verder Schrijft En Snel Ook Nog ..  :knipoog:  ..



 :zwaai:  
Ala0uia

----------


## niedra

ben ook 3 noevmeber............... jarig wat toevallig  :party:   :knipoog:  leuk of nie en rwina_zina je verhaal is gewoon te gek you go girl and knock them all out kus van een groentje

----------


## salma2202

SALAAM ALLEMAAL
HOOP DAT ALLES GOED IS MET JULLIE. IK HAD EN VRAAGJE IK WEET NIET MEER WAAROM MOHAMED EN KARIMA HET HEBBEN UITGEMAAKT. IK HEB WEL HEEL HET VERHAAL GELEZEN MAAR DAT IS LANG GELEDEN EN IK BEN DA STUKJE VERGETEN WILT ER IEMAND VOOR MIJ ZEGGEN WAAROM!!!!!!! IK HEB GEEN ZIN OM DA HELEMAAL TE GAAN OPZOEKEN.
ALVAST BEDANKT THALAOUW SALMA  :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## salma2202

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  : wohaa:  :wohaa: 
TOP SCHATEKE WIL JE SNEL VERDER GAAN IK ZIE DAT JE ONLINE BENT EN KLEIN STUKJE VOOR JE NIEUWE FAN NAMELIJK IK (SALMA) 
KUSJES

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door salma2202_ 
> *SALAAM ALLEMAAL
> HOOP DAT ALLES GOED IS MET JULLIE. IK HAD EN VRAAGJE IK WEET NIET MEER WAAROM MOHAMED EN KARIMA HET HEBBEN UITGEMAAKT. IK HEB WEL HEEL HET VERHAAL GELEZEN MAAR DAT IS LANG GELEDEN EN IK BEN DA STUKJE VERGETEN WILT ER IEMAND VOOR MIJ ZEGGEN WAAROM!!!!!!! IK HEB GEEN ZIN OM DA HELEMAAL TE GAAN OPZOEKEN.
> ALVAST BEDANKT THALAOUW SALMA   *


mohammed was een goede vriend van haar broer
heb je daar genoeg aan of weet je het nog niet

----------


## Mouzie

Beetje bij beetje komt de vakantie dichterbij, dan kan iedereen zijn eigen avonturen mee maken. Tot die tijd........................blijf tikken Rwina!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Mouzie_ 
> *Beetje bij beetje komt de vakantie dichterbij, dan kan iedereen zijn eigen avonturen mee maken. Tot die tijd........................blijf tikken Rwina!!! *


Yes yes......Go on girly...

 :zwaai:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

[GLOW=blue]ej zina!! ik wil 1 ding kwYt.,...  :wow:  WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!WE WANT M0RE!!  :maf:  kusz szamra[/GLOW]

----------


## misz_moi

please snel verder schrijven echt je verhaal is helemaal te gek!!!

ik hoop dat je snel een vervolg gaat schrijven

kusjes moi

----------


## hasna_the_best

heey meid tnx voor t mooie vervolg en ik vind egt dat je wat doen moet je talent want dat heb je zeker  :blauwe kus:

----------


## big girl

HALLO RWINA
HET IS FANTASTIES HOE JE SCHRIJFT IK BEN ECHT VERSLAAFT AAN JE VERHAAL MEID IK GA TELKENS KIJKEN OF JE AL WAT HEBT GESCHREVEN MAAR JA SOMS HEBBEN WE GELUK DAN STAAT ER EEN STUKJE OP EN DAN ZIJN WE NATUURLIJK AL BLIJ MEE
EN IK HOOP DAT JE WEER VERDER MET JE VERHAAL GAAT WANDT HET IS FANTASTIES HOE JE SCHRIJFT 
GA ZO DOOR WANDT JE HEBT VEEL FANS MEID
GROETJES KUSSJES VAN AZIZA
 :strik:   :gechoqueerd:   :jeweetog:

----------


## Ala0uia

Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina  :jumping:  Rwina

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
alles goed met mij wellllllllll vooral nu je weer heb geschreven maar ik zeg je wel 1ding ga pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee door want ik ben heel erg benieuwd hoe het verder gaat dussssssss ga please zo snel mogelijhk verder groetjesssssssss & xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia




 :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  ge rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:  go rwina  :ole:

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg

----------


## Amaleke

salaam zina,

je verhaal is echt de max!!
je moet moet zeker verder schrijven!!
ik kan echt niet wachten om het verder te lezen!!

heel goed bezig!!

Big xxx
amal

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ik wil ook een vervolg !!!
 :blij:

----------


## habiba_zina

ik ook een vervolg willen

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Heej meid ..
echt een fantastische vervolg ..!!
ga snel verder met vervolg ..
i"ll be waiting ..  :blij:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

IK BEN DE EINGE DIE SZ0 GRAAG EEN VERV0LG WIL!!!! ME 0GEN D0EN SZ0 ALS IK UN STUKJE HEB GELESZEN!! W0RD HELEMAL GEK!  :wow:  KUSZ SAMRA

----------


## ToEnSiA

Weer geen vervolg  :frons:   :Mad:   :Smilie:   :traan1:

----------


## riffia111

heyy meid
ga aub zo snel mogelijk verder met je verhaal
het is echt een mooi verhaal
xxxxxx

----------


## dizzy lizzy

supermooi verhaal echt geweldig!!!!!!!!!!!!


ik hoop dat je snel weer een vervolg gaat schrijven ...

ewa je hebt wel talent hoor !!  :duim:  

mijn complimenten !  :duim:  


xxies dizzy lizzy

----------


## Bitch

hey

ik wacht nog steeds op een vervolg! ben je op vakantie of zo???
nou ik hoop gauw weer een vervolg van je te lezen 

GrtZ

----------


## Soussia'86

Ewa, vervolg aub! Je hebt me verslaafd gemaakt aan je verhaal dus nu moet je de gevolgen er van dragen! Ik ga blijven zagen tot er een vervolg komt! 
Dikke kus van Soussia'86

----------


## marocgirlie

ik hoop dat je verder gaat met het verhaal doei
x-x-x-x-

----------


## salma2202

HEY ALLEMAAL
NU WEET IK NOG ALTIJD NIET VEEL WIL JE AUB MEER SCHRIJVEN WAAROM DAT ZE HET HEBBEN UITGEMAAKT
EN JIJ RWINA IK WACHT OP EN VERVOLGE
KUSJES SALMA

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
ik heb een vraagje aan jou doe jij dit expres met dit bedoel ik ons of ik praat voor mezelf mij pijn doen door zolang te w8en met schrijven ga pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee door groetjes van m'tiouia

----------


## MissCousCous

Hoi schatttttttt,
jah ik hb een tijdje niet gereageerd dus ik d8 het wordt tijd dat ik ga reageren hoor
maar ik hb nu een heel stuk gelezen van jou en het is gewoon een SUPER GOED VERHAAAAAAL
wollllllaaaaaaaaaah!
hey maar meid ga gauw verder 
beslamaaaaaaaaa
-x- dikke coessa boessaaaaaaaa
esma

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Oke schat ga verder

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:duim:

----------


## amel_16

heeeeeeeeeey 
woellah je verhaal is echt super goe echt waar
ik kende deze site ni 
maar jou verhaal was het eerste verhaal dak heb gelezen en nu bezoek ik deze site dagelijks
en schrijf snel ssnel snel snel snel snel snel snel een vervolg aub
ik kan ni wachten het is echt een prachtig verhaal echt waar 
baz halek dat gij zo'n mooi verhaal kunt verzinnen 
moehiem ik wacht zeker op een vervolg 
veel liefs 
amel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## salma2202

SALAAM BITCH
BEDANKT DAT JE ANTWOORD OP MIJN VRAAG MAAR EERLIJK GEZEGD NU WEET IK NOG ALTIJD NIET WAAROM DAT ZE HET HEBBEN UITGEMAAKT. ALS JE KAN WIL JE VOOR MIJ DE PAGINA GEVEN WAARIN MO VERTELTE AAN ESMA OVER ZIJN KARIMA OF IEMAND ANDERS DIE NOG WEET OP WELKE PAGINA HET STAAS. 
SCHOUKRAN EN THALLA SALMA

----------


## salma2202

:huil:  ..............................  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  snik snik
 :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil: ..............................snik snik  :melk: 
WANNEER GA JE VERDER IK BEN HEEL  :droef:  
GA PLEASE SNEL VERDER ALAH IHEFDEK GA SNEL VERDER. EN INCHALLAH VIND JE DE PRINS WAARVAN JE DROOMT DIE KOMT U HALEN OP EN EZEL  :haha:  (GRAPJE) 
ELMHIM SCHAT GA SNEL VERDER WE WACHTEN ALLEMAAL OP EN VERVOLG 
KUSJES SALMA

----------


## ZuidMarocia

TopVERVOLG  :duim:  

Zinaaaaaaaa shokraan ogtieeeeee  :duim:  


ga snel/gauw VERDER jallah  :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## ToEnSiA

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer geen vervolg  :Confused:  

 :tunis:

----------


## Bitch

nog steeds niks

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Ik voel me niet goed en je weet dat jou vervolg helpt als ik me depri voel

----------


## XXXXSamiraXXXX

inetrnet back  :knipoog:  
ik moest veel in haalen  :bril:

----------


## dizzy lizzy

:grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  


Ik wil een vervolg  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Prachtig verhaal !!


xxies Dizzy lizzy

----------


## Amaleke

salaam zina rwina,

ik ben amal en ik ben een nieuwe lid
en toen ik moest kiezen tussen de verhalen 
die ik wou lezen heb ik direct de jouwe gekozen 
omdat ik marokko heel erg mis!!!
maar toen ik zag dat ik 82 paginas moest lezen dacht ik van hoe ga ik dat doen 
maar na het eerste stukje kon ik niet stoppen met lezen ik ben tot 4 u in de morgen blijven lezen en ik heb besloten om pas aan het einde te reageren en ik moet zeggen ik heb veeeeeellll verhalen gehoord en bij geen enkele heb ik me zo kunne inleven en het me kunnen verbeelden
en geen verhaal heeft me zo laten huilen ik zat huilend voor de pc
het was wel grappig
maar ja straight to the point:ik ben verslaafd aan jeverhaal,het is een topverhaal en IK BEN ZEKERDAT JIJ EEN TOPMEID bent!!!
dus wat ik wil zeggen is KRUIP ACHTER JE PC EN BEGIN ER MAAR OP LOS TE SCHRIJVEN?IK WACHT OP EEN VERVOLG!!!
wil je me aub iets laten weten dat ik het verder kan lezen!!!
shoekran!!! 
je hebt al hopen fans dus you know what you have to do!!!
big xxxx &Hug

amaleke

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Amaleke_ 
> *salaam zina rwina,
> 
> ik ben amal en ik ben een nieuwe lid
> en toen ik moest kiezen tussen de verhalen 
> die ik wou lezen heb ik direct de jouwe gekozen 
> omdat ik marokko heel erg mis!!!
> maar toen ik zag dat ik 82 paginas moest lezen dacht ik van hoe ga ik dat doen 
> maar na het eerste stukje kon ik niet stoppen met lezen ik ben tot 4 u in de morgen blijven lezen
> *


Toen ik begon te lezen waren het 62 pagina's en ik heb ook verder gelezen omdat ik gewoon niet kon stoppen!

Ga snel verder...

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Wooow Echt Een Fantastisch Verhaal Ga Zo Door Maar Pleaseeee Maak een Vervolg Ik Ben Echt Zooo Benieuwd!! Dankjewel .....Boussa...Lady-Nadia  :grote grijns:

----------


## agdal

please ga door ik kan niet wachten 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

----------


## amel_16

Heeeeeeey hoe gaat ie?
en nog altijd geen vervolg 
maar dit verhaal BLIJFT mijn nummer 1 hooor 
(y) 


schrijf snel snel snel snel snel snel snell snel snel snel een vervolg terug aub 
ik kan ni meer wachten 
aub aub aub aub 
veeeeeel liefs 
amalleke
xxx

----------


## ToEnSiA

VERVOLG

----------


## dizzy lizzy

Ik wil een vervolg..........



xxies dizzy lizzy

----------


## mver.Chelha

:tranen:  waaaaaaaaaaar blijft dat verhaal nou
liefs mevr.Chelha

----------


## crazy_hayat

color heyy rwina_zina je verhaal is SUPER!!! tofffff
ik kijk elke dag of je hebt geschreven en had nooit zin om me te registreren maar nu heb ik speciaal voor jou geregistreerd om te zeggen :Ga aub verder met je verhaal want ik kan er niet meer tegen  :tranen:   :zwaai:  doeiiiiiiiii
Xcrazy_hayatX

----------


## missmagreb

wajow ga alsjeblief snel verder
ik kan egt nie meer w8en
alsjeblief laat wat van je horen en ga verder oke
please

----------


## dizzy lizzy

ik word echt gek
ik wil een vervolg


plees schrijf snel verder


xxies dizzy lizzy

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid ga snel verder schrijven het is een top verhaal ik kan niet w888 als je een vervolge schrijft het is echt een leuk verhaal echt een mooie verhaal en ik had nog een vraagje is ZIN IN MAROKKO een waargebeurd verhaal of niet dat wou ik even weten ik hoor nog van je ok doeiiiiii groetjes missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssssssssss............ :knipoog:  :knipoog:  :frons:

----------


## girlie15

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejjj!! Daaaaaarr ben k weeeeeeeeerrr!! Grrrrr.............. k heb echt altijd van die problemen met reageren  :frons:   :kwaad:  Echt SUPERIRRITANT..........  :verward:  Echt een goed vervolg!!!!!!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: Ik snap niet hoe je het telkens maar voorelkaar krijgt echt super goed!!!!!  :strik:   :strik:  Gewoon geeeeeeeeeeenn wooooooooooordennnnnnn vooooooorrrr zo goed is het!!!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  Ik hoooooooooopp dat je snellll doorgaaaaattt!!!!  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  Ik kan dus echt niet meer wachten het is zo leukkkkkkkkkkkk!!  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  En we willenn ALLEMAAAALL dat je snel verder gaaaaaaaaaatt dus schrijf snell verderrrrrrr!!  :grote grijns: 
Beslama,

(en nu maar hopen dat ie me berichtje erop komt te staan)

----------


## niedra

wejow ik w8 ik w8 ik w8 en wat nog steeds geen vervolg ik sta op ontploffen pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ga gauw verder pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eee kus niedra

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder

----------


## girlie15

still waiting...  :frons:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Waar blijf je

----------


## leila zwina

salam WAAR BEN JE JE KAN ONS DIT TOCH NIET AANDOEN GA SNEL VERDER MAN IK KAN NIET W8EN IK VERGA HIER MAN nu je niet verder gaat he het is alsof je me  :auw:  het is gewoon niet normaal man je kan echt goed schrijven he ga pleas verder beslama
gr leila  :staart:

----------


## ToEnSiA

IK MIS JE MEID  :frons:

----------


## Cheymatje

salaam zina rwina ik vind je verhaal echt prachtig tbarkelah 3liek woellah  :slik!:  ik wist ni dat die verhaal zo goed zou zijn ik was er mee begonne en kon ni stoppen met lezen samen met mijn nicht amaleke ze heeft zich ook ingelogt samen tot 4uur, woellah prachtig 
ik verlang echt naar het vervolg doe zo vlug mogelijk verder 
je bent echt een  :engel:  je hebt me echt blij gemaakt met zoon goede verhaal
moehima zina rwina hou je goed en tbarkelah 3liek 
antwoord terug beslaama een thalla
xxxxxxxxx

----------


## Cheymatje

mensen is zina rwina echt ni de maks ze heeft ons echt goed bezig gehouden achter pc woellah prachtig van haar vinden jullie ni moehim hou jullie goed
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes

----------


## miss_remix

pleeeeeeeeees chrijf gauw verder ik word gek als je nie verder schrijft



ewa ik wacht op een vervolg


xxies

----------


## Bitch

pleace schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder ik wordt helemaal gek, als je niet snel verder gaat dan doe ik me zelf iets aan den dat wil je toch niet op je geweten hebben duzz schrijf pleace snel verder ik wordt echt gek pleace zina_rwina schrijf snel verder! doe me dit niet aan ik wil een vervolg plaece

----------


## SaMmIeJ

awilie...n0g steedszz geen verv0lg..BITCH heeft gelijk rwina_zina..je wilt t0g niej dat we 0nsz szelf iets aan.d0en en dat 0p je geweten hebben!! ..  :gek:  hahah nee ho0r! ma ga gauw verder..dit verhaal isz gwn t0ppie...t0t snl..kusz samra!!! (girlie15...doe eensz ff n0rmaal  :duim:  hahahhahaha) snel Verder gaan!!  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Eey het gaat niet goed met mij en jou vervolg helpt me daarbij

----------


## missmagreb

snel snel verder alsje alsje alsje alsje alsje alsje alsjeblief 
ga

----------


## MissCousCous

Salaam iedereen,
Zoals ik al 1000000000000000X heb gezegd dat dit een super goed verhaal is zeg ik t nu weer
dus ik vraag aan rwinaaaaa zinaaaaaaa namens iedereeeeeeeeeeeeeeen die haar verhaal leuk vindt 
door te gaan met dit SUPER GOEIE VERHAAL (als je kan temminste)
maar mensen misschien is rwina wel op vakantie dus we moeten maar geduld hebben als dat wel zo is 
(ook al is het moeilijkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :schok:   :schok:  )
groetjesssssss en een hele dikke boessa coesa  :kusgrijs:  
MissCousCous

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga gauw verder meid  :duim:

----------


## Zina_Ada

Salaam!!

Een vriendin heeft me gezegd om naar je verhaal te komen kijken en te lezen.... dus het gaat rond! ik heb ook al andere vriendinnen verteld over dit verhaal, en ze zijn het allemaal aan het lezen!! En vinden het echt een heel mooi verhaal!
Dus je hebt weeral fans bij ! Ik heb eerst het verhaal gelezen en me daarna aangemeld, zodat ik pas kan reageren wanneer ik het grootste deel heb gelezen . Ik hoop dat je vlug verder schrijft!!! 

Beslamaaaa!!!!!!!! And keep writing!!!!!!!  :ole:   :ole:   :duim:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

wanneer gaat dit verhaal verder  :frons: 
ik hoop maar zo snel mogelijk
 :zwaai:

----------


## Hanan_4ever

hey, meid
wanneer ga je verder met typen,
ik kan niet meer w8en.  :frons:  
groetjes  :kusgrijs:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:  
IK KAN ER NIET MEER TEGEN

JE M0ET SZ0 SNEL M0GELIJK

DOOR GAAN.. IK BEN HELE-

MAAL AAN T DO0RDRAAIEN

WANT VRAAG ME AF HOE T

AFLOOPT.. KUSZ SAMRA...!
 :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:   :dood:   :huil:

----------


## leila zwina

hey wanneer ga je weer verder want ik kan echt niet meer w8en ga snel verder pleas thx anyway  :player:  beslama gr leila

----------


## XXXXSamiraXXXX

Ze gaat nooit meer verder hoor dit haat ik nou als ze nooit verder gaan

Gelukkige nieuwjaar  :wohaa:

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid 

ga alstublieft verder please.
alvast gelukkig nieuwjaar meid  :party:

----------


## MissCousCous

salaaam allemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal!
hey ik wens jullie een gelukkige gezonde nieuwjaar toe
en mensen hb geduld ik hoop ook dat rwina gauw verder gaat ik hou t ook niet meer vol
maar misschien heeft ze t wel druk met school werk of is er iets tussen gekomen!


ga gauw weer verder rwina als je kan 
we houden het niet meer vol
beslama
coesiessssssss  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## Ala0uia

Nouww ..  :frons:  .. waarom duurt het zo langggg ik ho0p maar dat je een heleee groteee stuk bij hebt geschreven ..  :knipoog:

----------


## m'tiouia

:cheefbek:  he rwina
waarom moet het zo lang duren wanneer ga je nou verder schrijven??????????????????
please we w8en allemaal op een vervolg
heel veel xxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## TunisiaGirl

Vervolg!?

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_GA SNEL VERDER !!!_

----------


## Hanan_4ever

ik wil vervolg NU  :Mad:

----------


## Bitch

pleace schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder ik wordt helemaal gek, als je niet snel verder gaat dan doe ik me zelf iets aan den dat wil je toch niet op je geweten hebben duzz schrijf pleace snel verder ik wordt echt gek pleace zina_rwina schrijf snel verder! doe me dit niet aan ik wil een vervolg plaece 

gan nou pleace verder ik kan er echt niet meer tegen ik ben al aan het door draaien. waarom, waarom doe je me dit toch aan. schrijf snel verder anders moet ik straks nog opgenomen worden in een n of ander gekkenhuis duzzz schrijf pleace verder

----------


## laila_mekne

vervoelig

----------


## rwina_zina

ze zag er al wat beter uit, ze glimlachte en kwam bij ons zitten, ze had het gezellig met haar broer kon ik zien, ik had echt even frisse lucht nodig en besloot dan ook lekker naar buiten te gaan, even alleen de zee in kijken, en de zon kwam op dus ik vond het mooi om dat te gaan bekijken.. ik was niet de enige die dacht naar buiten te gaan want er waren meerdere mensen te vinden, maar geen bekende, met me gezonken gedachtes keek ik naar de roze kleur boven de zee, ik zuchte, en dacht aan illias...leuke man is het, hij heeft het goed voor elkaar allemaal, zal ik hem vertellen over mohamed en karima? dan heb ik kans dat het goed uitpakt, dat hij karima zal vragen of mohamed niet iets voor haar is, maar aan de andere kant het kan ook verkeerd lopen, mischien wil hij het helemaal niet, mischien zal zijn vertrouwen in mohamed weg vagen, moet ik me er dan niet mee bemoeien? ik weet het allemaal niet meer hoor....mischien moet mohamed zelf gaan praten met illias
'mooi he zonsopgang' hoorde ik een zachte stem achter me zeggen...voordat ik me om kon draaien stond illias al naast me, ik had al het gevoel dat hij het was aangezien amin me onverwachts een kus zou geven...
ik knikte...'ja heel mooi', 'hoe was je vakantie esma?' vroeg illias me....ik dacht even na en kreeg een glimlachje op mijn gezciht...illias mijn vakantie was raar, vreemd....er is veel gebeurd maar toch heb ik veel mooie dingen meegekregen....'ik neem aan dat je amin bedoeld, vroeg hij me met een glimlach..
ik lachte verlegen...'ja ik bedoel amin', amin zal heel blij met jou zijn esma..dat weet ik cker zij illias terwijl hij zijn ogen op de zee had gericht...'hoezo' vroeg ik hem..hij keek me recht in me ogen aan...ik kon niet wegkijken..'esma, je hebt een bepaalde uitstraling...een uitstraling waar je je gelijk veilig bij voelt, je straalt warmte uit...' ik voelde me rood worden, me wangen stralen cker warmte uit dacht ik bij mezelf..
om snel van onderwerp te veranderen begon ik over zijn vakantie..'hoe was jou vakantie illias'?
'mijn vakantie was lekker, ik heb mijn verloofde ook in marokko ontmoet, dat was een leuke ervaring, maar mijn zusje karima, ik zie dat er wat met haar is, en dat maakte me wel bezorgd, ik zie al een tijdje dat het niet echt goed met haar gaat, ik weet niet wat het is, in het begin dacht ik dat het iets 'meisjes' achtig was ofzo..
wat ik vast en cker niet zal begrijpen....maar zoiets was niet meisjesachtigs..die was menens, ik heb haar een aantal keren gevraagt wat er aan de hand was met haar...karima weet dat ze met al haar prolemen naar me toe kan komen, maar dat ze niet...ik kan haar niet dwingen te vertellen wat er is, ze moet het wel willen natuurlijk....mischien is ze verliefd....alles kan'.....ik staarde voor me uit, ik was bang dat hij aan me kon zien dat ik wist waarover het ging, onmogelijk natuurlijk.....want hoe moet ik het nou weten??!!??!!
'esma'...zie ik er dom uit? vroeg illias, ik lachte..waar slaat dat op!???!! esma...ik ben niet dom..
ik weet alles.....ik weet alles over mohamed en karima, ik weet ook dat jij het weet...
maar ja het word mij niet verteld...niet door karima, niet door mohamed, en niet door jou..
ik keek hem met een schrik aan....hoe bedoel je...'luister lieve esma'.....ik ken mohamed, hij is een goede jongen, hij zorgte voor me zusje in nederland, me zusje was ongelovelijk gelukkig....dat was gewoon te zien..
ik was zo blij haar zo te zien, ik wist gelijk dat er iets was tussen hen....ik was blij en wachtte vol vertouwen op mohamed die het mij zou vertellen, maar nee, karima stopte een tijdje met haar opleiding en kwam terug naar belgie..wat kon er gebeurd zijn?!?! hadden ze ruzie? heeft hij haar wat aangedaan? nee ik wist dat dat het niet kon zijn.....ik ben niet dom....na goed nadenken kwam ik tot de conclusie dat mohamed en karima niets met elkaar begonnen om mij, mohamed wilde mij niet kwetsen omdat ik een goeie vriend van hem ben..
terwijl ik hem met heel mijn hart vertrouw, als hij het me had verteld had ik hem karima gegeven..
ik stond met open mond naar illias te kijken....maar...hoe.....illias rijkte zijn hand naar mijn wang en streelde erover..toen liep ie weg......ik stond nog steeds verbaast te kijken.....
hij was cker weten niet dom, ik had medelijden met hem.....ik zuchte diep en besloot maar weer naar binnen te gaan aangezien het best koud was buiten, er hing een gezellige sfeer bij ons groepje..ik zag dat illias de mensen vermaakte, hij keek me snel aan toen ik binnenkwam maar ging daarna rustig verder met praten..
ik ging erbij zitten en amin sprong al snel naast me op de bank, we hadden het over kleine dingetjes..


TUUUUUUT TUUUUUUUUT TUUUUUUUT hoorde je de auto's zoemen, wij konden gelukkig snel de boot uit, we hadden geen gezeik bij het uitrijden, de uren in de boot gingen snel voorbij, het was nog wel gezellig, karima illias en de rest van hun groep reden ook met ons mee, mohamed had ik nog niet gesproken, die spreek ik nog wel, illias's blik vond ik maar raar, hij keek me zo vreemd aan...wat zou het betekenen?
in ieder geval geen liefde's blik, want ik ben verloofd en hij by the way ook..
spanje was zoals normaal snikheet, god bless airco! bij de parkeerplaatsen moest je wel de auto uit, nou erg hoor!!! het was zoals verwacht erg gezellig bij elke parkeerplaats, vooral veel marokkaanse nederlanders..
we stopten best vaak, niet echt heel vaak, maar dan moest de een naar de wc en dan had de ander honger..
we belde de voorste als we moesten stoppen, dan volgde de rest wel...

we rijden nu al best lang zonder te stoppen, ik wilde me omkleden, ff weer fris voelen, illias reed voor dus hem kon ik niet bereiken, ik belde dan maar amin en vroeg hem illias te bellen..dat deed hij, paar seconde later werd ik opgebeld door een nummer dat ik niet kende, 'hallo?' 'hey met illias, ik kreeg je nummer van amin, als jij voor rijd kan ik je bellen en jij mij nu ook, wil je stoppen?' 'ehm...ja als je het niet erg vind..'
'nee tuurlijk niet, waarom zou ik het erg vinden! eerst volgende stoppen we oke?' 'ehm, oke is goed,' zij ik met nerveuse stem, al snel stopte we bij een parkeerplaats, ik pakte me tas en liep richting de auto van de meiden, samen liepen we naar de wc, we hadden geluk gehad want de toilleten waren in een mooi hotel..
dus het zag er allemaal goed uit, ik kon op me gemaakt me omkleden, ik twijfelde om een douche te nemen, die was er namelijk ook, uiteindelijk nam ik toch een heerlijke douche, ik droogte me haren en trok lekkerzittende kleren aan, ik voelde me lekker fris, ik liep nog even snel naar een winkeltje en haalde lekkere dingen voor in de auto, weer hoorde ik illias's stem achter me, 'ben je boos op me esma?' ik draaide me vluchtig om 'ehh nee waarom zou ik boos moeten zijn?' 'ik weet niet, gewoon over dat gedoe net in de boot?'
ik draaide me weer om en keek ze3ma tussen de chips alsof ik wat zocht, 'dat gedoe in de boot daar heb ik niets mee te maken illias' mommelde ik, hij zuchte en pakte een chipszak, ik had me niet naar zijn gezicht om moeten draaien want hij keek me weer met die blik aan...gelukkig kwam amin net aanlopen, hij pakte alles uit mijn handen en rekende af, hoe erg ik ook tegenstribbelde hij liet me niet betalen, 'yooo esma verveel je je niet alleen in je auto' vroeg amin me lachend, ik toverde ook een lach op me gezicht....'oooh nee jou auto is cker helemaal vol met gezellige mensen?! wake up amin jij bent ook alleen!' amin lachtte...


ESMA ESMA DE LES BEGINT! snel pak ik me tas en ren naar de les, ik kan het niet geloven het is allemaal zo snel voorbij gegaan allemaal....het lijkt net gister dat we onderweg waren vanuit marokko...
maar het is nu al 3 maanden geleden, ik mis het wel, ik mis marokko, ik heb gelukkig geen last van amin missen...ik zie hem elke dag wel even, of hij komt even langs school, of hij belt en we spreken wat af...
de rest van de groep zie ik ook vaak, we zijn een aantal keren met ze alle naar marokkaanse gala's geweest..dat was super! maar kheb gelukkig de draad weer opgepakt...ik doe me best op school, studeer rechten..nou daar ben ik dus wel een hele tijd mee bezig, met amin gaat het prima, hij en de jongens hebben met ze alle geld gezameld en hebben een zaal gekocht, in de zaal kan van alles gehouden worden, bruiloften, verlovingsfeesten alles! het is een mooie grote zaal in zaandam, dus het trekt zoiezo veel mensen, per bruiloft verdienen ze al heel wat! 
hij werkt er hard voor..en ik heb er alle vertrouwen in dat het allemaal gaat lukken...
ik heb een leuke klas, de helft is wel marokkaan maar goed dat super gezellig! gelukkig zit ik met mina in de klas...

het is donderdag en ik heb een aantal dingen nodig in de stad, dat is ook de reden waarom ik vanavond maar lekker naar de koopavond ga....'hey de bus van van 7 over half kunnen we nog redden' riep nouvel, mijn klasgenoot maar inmiddels ook goeie vriend, samen met de rest van de klas rende we naar de bus..
ik wilde de auto niet nemen omdat ik absoluut geen zin had om te rijden en aangezien de bus vanaf me huis tot school rijd en ik niet moet overstappen of wat dan ook is het voor mij gunstiger om met de bus te gaan
mina wilde wel mee gaan naar de stad, we besloten souad ook te bellen, doe naual en maryam dan ook gelijk maar brulde souad door de telefoon....we spraken met ze alle om 6 uur af, mina en ik zouden naar souad gaan waar de rest van de meiden zich zouden verzamelen.....
ik maakte me een beetje op, en trok me warme jas aan, een witte met bonte capicioun, ik rende de trap af toen ik de deurbel hoorde, uiteraard was het mina, ze zag er schattig uit.....
'ewa gaan we met jou auto of de mijne, ik maakte een gebaar dat we met de meiden gingen, ik toeterde voor souad's huis en al snel kwamen de meiden het huis uitstormen, dat was wel leuk om te zien!
ik zwaaide en riep dat we met mijn auto zouden gaan, nadat we allemaal in de auto gepropt zaten hadden de meiden het over hun vriendjes, souad~arif, naual~yassin, mina~tarik, maryam~samier..
was wel leuk om alle verhalen aan te horen van de meiden..we shopte tot we erbij neer vielen, 
alles gezellig en wel mina.maar ben jij al begonnen aan het project dat volgende week ingeleverd moet worden? mina schudde heftig haar hoofd...nope ik heb me hoofd er niet eens naar omgedraaid!
niet zo best mopperde ik........

me telefoon ging over, het was onbekend, ik wilde liever niet opnemen, maar deed het toch, het was amin...
hij klonk zacht...is er iets amin? amin stotterde even, amin.....wat is er aan de hand???????
'nee laat maar esma', ik vertel je het vanavond, 'nee amin nu heb je me bezorgd gemaakt.'
'nee lieverd dat is nergens voor nodig...vertrouw me....' tuut tuut tuut hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn..ik maakte me nu toch echt zorgen, ik haalde de raarste dingen in mijn hoofd, ik kreeg bij mac geen hap door mijn keel, dat was niet echt prettig...hij had het me moeten vertellen en niet zomaar bellen en dan zeggen dat er iets is en vervolgens ophangen AAAAH wat denkt ie wel niet.....zucht..ik hou van hem

ik zette de meiden allemaal thuis af en belde toen amin op, we spraken af bij een restaurantje, ik zag al snel amin's auto knipperen..ik parkeerde mijn auto en liep op hem af, ik gaf hem een kus en keek hem aan..
hij straalde wel, dat maakte mij bezorgdheid wat minder, we liepen hand in hand het restaurantje binnen en namen plaats, we bestelde snel wat en al snel begon amin me te vertellen wat hij op zijn lever had..
'esma ik wil absoluut niet te hard van stapel lopen, maar ik wil nu trouwen en niet pas over 8 maanden..
want esma....ik..ik heb een nieuw huis gekocht....en de zaak loopt prima...we zijn van plan de zaal ook een allerdaagse eetcafe te maken, en in het weekend gewoon bruiloften, we zitten tot volgens jaar wel vol met bruiloften...ik wil het huis naar jou keuze inrichten en jou er dan ook zo snel mogelijk in hebben...wat zeg je er van esma?' ik stond met grote ogen te kijken.......maar...ehm...amin ik wil het met heel mijn hart, alleen...hoe moet het dan met mijn school? ik wil wel studeren nog....'esma...hoe je nu studeert ga je ook studeren als we zijn getrouwd, ik weet dat veel mensen zeggen dat het niet kan, maar ik wil daar verandering ik brengen esma, het kan wel'....voordat ik het wist had ik toegestemd.....we zouden dan deze maand nog trouwen...
waarom wilde amin het zo graag oppeens nu? omdat hij alles op een rijtje heeft op het moment denk ik...huisje....boompje......vrouwtje......ja ik wil dit ook........

(even eten)

----------


## laila_mekne

snel ete

----------


## Naima_xx

eindelijk een vervolg!!
Ik zie dat je nog online bent, wil je alsjeblieft verder gaan met je verhaal, natuurlijk wel na het eten he!
Kus, naima

----------


## rwina_zina

salaam iedereen!!!!!

sorry sorry sorry sorry!
ik had het inderdaad erg druk! ik heb veel gewerkt deze vakantie en moest veel dingen regelen..
ik heb veel nieuwe fans erbij zie ik! oooooh geweldig!!!!
iedereen die nieuw is wil ik welkom heten bij de 'zin in marokko gang'!
nee ik zal dit verhaal nooit verlaten....ik zal het hoe dan ook altijd afmaken! i'm back! dus zet je schrap voor vervolgen! bedankt voor alle 'geduld', echt top reacties!!!!! kan niet beter!
ik heb elke reactie gelezen mensen, en zal er op reageren als ik tijd heb, nu ga ik me focussen op vervolgen!!!!

thala f raskoem allemaal!!

liefs rwina  :blauwe kus:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid alles goed ik wou even zeggen wanneer ga je verder schrijven en nog gelukkig nieuw jaar he, ga alsjeblief snel een vervolge schrijven het is een topppppppp verhaaal echt een mooieeeeeee verhaal het kan niet beter ik had nog een vraagje is het een waargebeurd verhaal of niet dat wou ik even weten. hey meid ik ga doeiii beslameeee groetjes missnadoriaaaaaaaaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssss????????????????????? ?????

----------


## zayneb836

> _Geplaatst door zina_rwina_ 
> *ewaaaaa mensen.....zozo iedereen heeft talent hier man!!!
> ik ga het ook maar proberen!!veel plezier ermee!en niet vergeten laten weten wat je er van vind!
> 
> 
> ESMA GAAT NAAR MAROKKO!!
> 
> Shit hey! ik moet nog die halve sokjes halen! maar heb ik die wel nodig? het is toch veelste heet voor sokken in marokko? ja halen of niet??
> weet je wat, laat maar lekker zitten,als jema ziet dat ik sokken heb gehaald krijg ik weer een preek van de week...en moet ik weer aan horen hoe dom ik ben...en dat ik niet kan schoonmaken...en dat samira het engeltje aan de overkant niet zo dom is als mij...bla bla bla..
> ...



ik herken echt met alles mezelf in dat verhaal, daarom vind ik het een leuk verhaal ga aub snel verder, groetjes zayneb  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
alles goed? he nog een gelukkig nieuwjaar.
jullie allemaal een gelukkig nieujaar trouwens he maar je heb weer een topvervolg geplaatst ik zeg je alleen dit
please laat ons niet meer zolang w8en als bij de laatste en ga please zo snel mogelijk verder
heel veel groetjes en XXXXXXXXXXXXjes van m'tiouia

----------


## Bitch

thnx you

----------


## ToEnSiA

Thnx Sweety Je Hebt Me Echt Blij Gemaakt Met Je Vervolg!

----------


## oujdia82

gelkkig nieuwjaar allemaal
het is laat maar ja ik was in frankrijk 
en rwina zina doorgaan met je verhaal het is echt mooi 
beslama

----------


## TunisiaGirl

wat goed van je dat je verder bent gegaan na zo lange tijd

----------


## missmagreb

wajow een heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeluuh
leueueueueueuueueueueueueueuekuh vervolg
kan gewoon niet beter.
wajow amin en asma gaan trouwen.
dat wist ik al maar ze gaan bijna trouwen.
wat een leuk stelletje ik word er gewoon droevig van  :tranen:  
nou ga snel verder.

p.s: BEDANKT DAT JE HET NIE MEER DRUK HEBT

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*Top..........vervolg meid...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ga gauw verderrrrrrrrrrrrr*

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

heey meid echt een super verhaal....vanaf de eerste keer toen ik de eerste bladzijde las ik kon gewoon niet meer stoppe met lezen....daarom pleasee ga verder met schrijven dan kan ik weer lezen!! x x x LaDy NaDia!!  :Smilie:

----------


## MissCousCous

HEy Rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Bedankt Voor je TOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP Vervolggggggggggg
weet je mn dag kan niet meer stuk vandaag omdat ik zag dat je verder heb geschrevennnnnnnnnnnnn
 :party:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
groetjesssssssss en een dikke boesieeeeeeee

----------


## Hanan_4ever

Hey rwina 
bedankt voor je TOP vervolg  :knipoog:  
en ga gauw verder meid
groetjes en een dikkezoen  :kusgrijs:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:ole:  sz0 dat was een mo0i stuk..maar ho0p dat je gauw weer verder gaat met een gr0ter (als kan  :verrassing:  )..waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ik ben sz0 blij met dit nieuwe stuk..hets gwnte mo0i...0k d0ei d0ei kusz samra...  :knipoog:

----------


## niedra

WEJOW...... BEN ZO BLIJ MET DIT VERVOLG WE HEBBEN ER WEL LAN OP MOETEN W8TEN MAAR HET WAS HET WEL WAARD..  :ole:  ... DAT ZEKER!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAAR PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE RWINA_ZINA LAAT ONS NOU DIT KEER WEER NIET TE LANG W8TE DAT KAN JE MIJ EN DE ANDERE NIET AANDOEN . KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :knipoog:

----------


## rasti

Pragttig verhaal. jij moet wat meer schrijven aub :  :duim:

----------


## Ala0uia

Eindelijk weer zo'n prachtige stuk .. nouw maar hopen dat je weer snel verder schrijft .. 

Kussies Van ala0uia rechtstreeks uit Lely-Town

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina
je zei dat je alleen even ging eten nou ik heb het gemaerkt want dat was gister dat je dat zei
wil je please door gaan
pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
xxxxxxxxxjes van mtiouia

----------


## Naima_xx

> _Geplaatst door m'tiouia_ 
> *he rwina_zina
> je zei dat je alleen even ging eten nou ik heb het gemaerkt want dat was gister dat je dat zei
> wil je please door gaan
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
> xxxxxxxxxjes van mtiouia*




m'tiouia, ik ben het helemaal met jou eens!!! 
Eet je zoveel dan??????
Wanneer komt dat vervolg nou??  :tranen:  
Geintje hoor, maar ga alsjeblieft snel verder met het vervolg


Dikke kus, Naima

----------


## ToEnSiA

:regie:  LAAT ONS DIT KEER NIET MEER ZO LANG WACHTTEN  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Bitch

je gaat ons toch niet weer zo lang laten wachten he????

schrijf snel verder!!!

----------


## Soussia'86

:wohaa:  Leuk vervolg, thx girl!
Ga snel verder met de rest van het verhaal...  :maf2:  

Beslama...

----------


## Hanan_4ever

:regie:  ik wil VERVOLGGGGGG  :hihi:

----------


## [email protected]

Echt een mooi vervolg hoor.
schrijf alsjeblieft snel verder.

----------


## [MaYa]

waaaaajoow weer eeen topvervollggggg
hoeeeee doe je daaat togg elke keeeer
toppeeeeeeertje gaa snelll snell snellllllllllllll verderrrrrrrrr
Koessssss Mayaaaa

----------


## leila zwina

:boogie:  hey t was echt n toppie man maar ga wel snel verder want you can do it he thx he gr leila belslama  :Iluvu:

----------


## salma2202

SALAAM A ZIN 
JE VERVOLG WAS WEERAL PRACHTIG IK HEB DAAR GEEN WOORDEN VOOR. MAAR WIL JE NU WAT SNELLER EN VERVOLG ZETTEN ALS HET KAN NATUURLIJK TABERKELAH EHLIEK A ZIN. IK ZIT NU OP STAGE IN PLAATS VAN WERKEN ZIT IK U VERVOLG TE LEZEN. JE BENT BELANGERIJKER HE DAN DEZE STOM WERK
THALLA SALMA  :duim:   :wohaa:

----------


## rwina_zina

dag mensen!  :tik:  
top reacties weer!!!!  :tik:  
ik ben nu op school...als ik thuis ben zal ik (inscha allah) verder  :tik:  schrijven...  :tik:  

liefs rwina zina  :boogie:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *dag mensen!  
> top reacties weer!!!!  
> ik ben nu op school...als ik thuis ben zal ik (inscha allah) verder  schrijven...  
> 
> liefs rwina zina *


ik had me al op een vervolg voorbereid maar helaas  :frons:  
ik hoop dat je straks wel verder schrijft

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Girl don't let me wait to lang!! Meid ik wil een vervolg!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hanan_4ever

hey waar is jou vervolg,
die je vandaag verder zou schrijven  :boos:

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

T0oooop Vervolg meid..
Ga snel verder ..(Y)

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Heej dame waar blijft je belofte  :duivels:

----------


## missmagreb

alsjeblief ga verder

----------


## niedra

RWINA_ZINA JE HEBT ME TELEURGESTELD JE ZOU GISTER EEN VEVOLG SCHRIJVEN MAAR BENT JE BELOFTE NIET NAGEKOMEN........................  :huil:  IK BEN ZEEER ZEEEEEEEEEER TELEURGESTELD!!!!!!!!!!! EEN VERDRIETIGE NIEDRA  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:

----------


## Hanan_4ever

Ik ben teleurgesteld/  :traan1:   :frons:

----------


## Cheymatje

echt weer een mooi vervolg en ik hoop dat het ni lang gaat duren voor het vervolg ik moet het weer zeggen tbarkelah 3liek zina_rwina 
thalla en beslama 
p.s. en gelukkige nieuwjaar zina en natuurlijk ook voor jullie mensen 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-jes

----------


## Bitch

nog steeds niks  :melk:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *nog steeds niks *


  :jammer:  Ik ben ook al een tijdje aan het wachten en nog steeds niets.

Beslama...

----------


## soumeya

nou rwinaaaaaaaaaa je bent echt populair en ik heb mensen echt aangestoken met jou verhaal!!!!!  :zozo:  hihihi
nou ik heb wel effe moeten doorlezen tot ik uiteindelijk bij de laatste pagina ben beland ,verslaafd dus  :wow:  

maar je bent echt een TOPSCHRIJFSTER  :handbang:  !!!!
maar nouee wacht ik wel op een vervolg he hihihi
maar dat zal je wel vaker gehoord hebben !
 
nou meid kom maar op ben weer helemaal op schemaaa!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx soumeyaaaatje

----------


## Hanan_4ever

ik wil een vervolg  :tranen:

----------


## Naima_xx

nog steeds nix??  :vreemd:  

ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!!

Kus, Naima

----------


## Bitch

is er nou nog steeds geen vervolg zina_rwina je laats ons toch niet weer zo lang wachten he

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina 
je heb je niet gehouden aan je belofte net zoals wij want ik het begin wilde je veel reacties en die krijg/kreeg je maar nu willlen wij dat jij je aan jou beloftes houdt en daarmee bedoel ik dat je verder schrijft pleaseeeeeeeeee
ga verder ik wordt gek en de rest denk ik ook
groetjes van m'tiouia

----------


## habiba_zina

hey meid

ga gauw verder waarneer je weer tijd hebt.
want deze verhaal is zo verslavend.

----------


## missmagreb

alsje blief ga snel verder je vervolgen worden telkens beter
xxxxxjes moi

----------


## dizzy lizzy

aah plees schrijf gauw verder dat zou ik echt enorm waarderen je verhaal is echt een toppie en dat kan ik niet vaak genoeg zeggen

ik w8 op een vervolg

kusjes

----------


## dizzy lizzy

aah plees schrijf gauw verder dat zou ik echt enorm waarderen je verhaal is echt een toppie en dat kan ik niet vaak genoeg zeggen

ik w8 op een vervolg

kusjes

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*KOM OP NOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## missy246

HE LIEVERD GA SNEL VERDER, IK BEN PAS HEEL LAAT MET JE VERHAAL BEGONNEN EN IK BEN AL EEN PAAR DAGEN BEZIG,
GA ALSTJEBLIEFT SNEL VERDER. IS HET TROUWENS WAARGEBEURD??????

LIEFS SIHAM

----------


## SaMmIeJ

o0h dit vind iik nie leuk..egt gemeen rwina_zina... je laat 0nsz laatste tijd vaak w8en.. :Smilie: ..mja x szamra  :maffia:   :argwaan:   :kalasnikov:   :stomp:   :ninja:

----------


## xxx-hind-xxx

heyy meid, ik weet nie hoe je het hebt gedaaan, maar je verhaal is zoooo enormmm goeddd!!!!!

ik kon nu pas een reactie plaatsen, moet je eens voorstelle!!!!ik kon gewoon nie ophoude met leze, je hebt echt talent!!!!!

BE PROUD OF YOURSELF GIRLLL!!!!!

greetzzz hind!!!!

----------


## niedra

ZO RWINA_ZINA WAT IS DIT NOU MAN.................. JE ZEGT WEL DAT WE MOETEN REAGEREN EN DAT GEBEURT........... MAAR ZELF KOM JE JE BELOFTE NIET NA...................... WROM LAAT EJ NOUI ALTIJD ZO LANG OP JE W8TE DAT VIND IK NIET EERLIJK VAN EJ BEN HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL VERDRIETIG KWEET NIET OF IK HET JE KAN VERGEVEN  :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## rasti

SALAM RWINA ZWINA,

MOOIE VERHAL MAAR WE ZITTEN AL LANG OP JOUW VERVOLG TE WACHTEN.
GA VERDER AUB..........IK BEN OOK SCHORPIOEN EN IK HEET ASMA DUS....  :turkije:

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg en vandaag nog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

waar blijf je  :loens:  
het is een hele tijd dat je niet hebt geschreven
doeiii meid ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met een goed vervolg maar ja je vervolgen zijn altijd goed (prachtig !!! )

groetjes sanae

----------


## missmagreb

waajoow alsjeblief ga snel verder!!! egt een topvervolg joh wallah [GLOW=firebrick]ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door ga door [/GLOW] 


dooooooooooooooor
nou kus kus kus van mij 
beslama
ciaoo
au revoir en die hele shitzooi.
maar ga snel verder okeej
(trouwens jij kan mensen zo chanteren je kan ze vragen geef mij geld of ik ga niet verder) ja tog
shit ik breng je op een idee cker

----------


## Hanan_4ever

NOG STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG  :traan1:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey meid_ 
_Wanneer ga je verder ??_ 
_Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat..............eneh het was een zeer mooi vervolg_  :duim:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## zaitouna

Hartstikke goed verhaal. Ik kon me echt inleven. Maar je moet wel verdergaan met het vervolg  :nijn:  SVP ga gauw weer verder.

----------


## leila zwina

hey ga snel verder je bent eraan begonnen dus maak er ook maar een eind aan en dat lukt alleen maar als je verder gaat.. we willen een vervolg en jij bent de enige die dat kan doen dus kom op man we weten ons geen raad meer man  :Confused:  we want more girl can't you realays that gr leila
beslama

----------


## SaMmIeJ

ok je hOeft niet perse verder te gaan., maar laat in iedergeval weten dat er nix met je isz  :gechoqueerd:  ( lahifhad)..maakme sz0rge..ma ho0p nartuulijk o0k dat je verder gaat..!! kusz samra

----------


## lella_ouaffa

vervlog??  :laser:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:  
Ik haat het wachtten  :huil:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:  
Ik haat het wachtten  :huil:

----------


## Soussia'86

:jammer:  Nog altijd geen vervolg  :droef: ...

----------


## zaitouna

He waar blijft het vervolg nu?  :Mad:  ik vind dit nu een beetle lang duren of niet?  :potver:

----------


## missnadoria

hey meid alles goed ik wou even zeggen wanneer ga je nou een keer verder het is echt niet leuk we w8 echt lang en dat maak onze gek ik hoop dat je snel verder een vervolge schrijft het is echt een super verhaal groetjessssss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssss missriffiagirlllll

----------


## Crazy-Lay-d

Ikwil vervolg..
Ga alsjeblieft snel verder ..

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid,
pleas ga verder.

----------


## Bitch

hey hey zina_rwina
het gaat wel steeds langer duren voor je schrijft he maar goed je hebt vast ook een bufferweek teminste ik wel en hoop dat je nog snel ff een stukje schrijft zo dat ik me beter kan consentren. nou ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft want ik wordt helemaal para 

GrtZ

----------


## Zina_Ada

salaaaaam !!


Waar blijft je vervolg meisje?? Hopelijk is er niets gebeurd en schrijf je snel je verhaal verder!!!


Thala XxX

Ada

----------


## Ala0uia

Nog steeds niks ..  :droef:

----------


## missmagreb

alsjeblieff...............,ga snel verder!!!!
please please please please please
anders kan ik vanaaf nie slapen.  :frons:  
no0u doei
keep it cool he  :blowen:  (jezus heb ik dat gesegd)

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga verder

----------


## ToEnSiA

:jammer:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey je hebt ons te lang laten wachten  :frons: 
ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft want je verhaal is echt GOED
doeii meid hou je nog goed he
beslama

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Waar blijft ons vervolg !?!_  :Confused:

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,....

Weetje wat ik allemaal over had om jou verhaal te lezen. Sinds deze week heb ik deze site ontdekt. Waaronder ook jou verhaal. Toen ik eenmaal begon kon ik niet meer stoppen. Had ruzie met me broertje dat ik op de pc moest voor jou verhaal. Sochtends stond ik snel op om het verder te lezen. Heb het dan ook binnen 3 dagen uitgelezen. Zoooo leuk is jou verhaal. Ik was echt van de wereld toen ik het las. Ik weet dat het eigenlijk al is afgelopen met een goed einde. Maar toch vraag ik je wil je pleaseeeeeee verder gaan????? Voor mij en je trouwe lezers????

Thanxxxx Grtz Alicia

----------


## hasna_the_best

:droef:  

laat gauw wat van je horen meid

----------


## ToEnSiA

:slik!:  nog geen een vervolg

----------


## Bitch

rwina_zina:

als je niet snel ver gaat met schrijven ga ik over tot actie!!
er volgen verschillende maatregelen zoals 
 :maffia:  
 :terrorist:  
 :laser:  
 :kalasnikov:  
 :sniper:  
jah denk maar niet dat ik een grapje maak
o nee eerst volgen er ander maatregelen zoals je stalken maar dan gaat het echt gebeuren 
 :maffia:  
 :terrorist:  
 :laser:  
 :kalasnikov:  
 :sniper: 
ik geef je de tijd tot morgen om 16.00 als er dan nog geen vervolg is dan dwing je me toch echt om....

duzzz schrijf

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *rwina_zina:
> 
> als je niet snel ver gaat met schrijven ga ik over tot actie!!
> er volgen verschillende maatregelen zoals 
>  
>  
>  
>  
> ...


Haha, ik hoop dat ze nu schrik heeft en dat ze verder schrijft, want ik mis Amin en Esma echt wel hoor!

----------


## angelrifia

nou volgens mij heeft ze het druk en kan ze niet op een pc komen maar als iemand rwina_zina persoonlijk kent dan vraag ik die gene nu snel contact op te nemen  :ergleuk:  


dus geduld en je zult beloondt worden (I HOPE SO)


ik kijk en lees mee 

daag 


bousa van mij  :zwaai:

----------


## Naima_xx

:wat?!:  Nog steeds nix???
Ewa.... Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!!
Je vindt het wel leuk he?
Om ons te laten wachten??
Ewa ga alsjeblieft snel verder!!

Dikke kus.

----------


## missmagreb

:tranen:   :tranen:   :tranen:  alsje alsje blief ga verder okeej
hou van je

----------


## ToEnSiA

:jammer: 





















































 :droef:  



























































































 :frons: 

















































 :Confused:

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey rwina ga aub door als je tijd heb
want iedereen reageert hier wel
maar maybe heeft ze wel wat persoonlijke zaken die voor gaan
dus mensen heb geduld
Geduld is een schone zaak......  :knipoog:  
en rwina ga gauw weer verder als je kan
big Boesa coesa  :kusgrijs:  
esma

----------


## Cheymatje

salaam is er nog steeds geen vervolg ik ben er 2 weken ni op geweest en nog steeds geen vervolg maar moehim laat iets weten beslaaaaaama

----------


## ToEnSiA

:jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:   :jammer:

----------


## TunisiaGirl

:regie:  Ik ben een tijdje niet online gekomen en ik dacht zeker veel vervolgjes wat zie ik geen een vervolg.






































 :zweep:

----------


## niedra

IK SNAP HET EGT NIET........... WAAR BLIJF JE RWINA_ZINA WE ZITTEN AL ZO LANG TE W8TE? HOE KAN JE ONS DIT AAN DOEN  :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:  HOE LANG MOETEN WE NOG W8TE NOG EEN MAAND EEN JAAR HOELANG????? MISSCHIEN HEB JE HET WEL DRUK MAAR DAN KAN JE DAT TOG FF ZEGGE IK BEGIN HET W8TE EEN BEETJE ZAT TE WORDEN  :zweep:   :zweep:   :zweep:   :zweep:   :zweep:   :zweep:   :zweep:  





























































































































































ALSJEBLIEFT ALSJEBLIEFT GA AUB AUB AUB SNEL VERDER  :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:  HOPELIJK HEOVEN WE NIET NOG EEN MAAND TE W8TE  :cheefbek:   :cheefbek:   :cheefbek:   :cheefbek:   :cheefbek:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Geef in ieder geval een TEKEN VAN LEVEN.....

wajooooooooooooow wanneer komt dat vervolg van jou..zinaa

dit verhalen gaat jaren duren......oefffffffffffffffff


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :schok:

----------


## ToEnSiA

HALLO WEET JE AL HOELANG WE WACHTTEN OP EEN VERVOL BE3DA HOEVEN WE GEEN VERVOLG MAAR GEEF EEN TEKEN VAN LEVEN DAT ALLES GOED MET JOU GAAT.....MISCHIEN IS ER WEL IETS ERGS MET JE GEBEURD OFSOW IK HOOP HET NIET MEID.....MAAR JE BENT ONS TOCH NIET VERGETEN WIJ ZIJN JOU NIET VERGETEN.....IK BEN AL BLIJ ALS JE EEN TEKEN GEEFT VAN LEVEN WOLAAH.....EN WIJ KUNNEN NIET LEVEN ZONDER JOU EN MET JE VERHAAL.....LOVE YOU 4-EVER GIRL  :Iluvu:

----------


## Samira_Zina

sorry tijdje niet online geweest en heb maar 2vervolgen gelezen andere paginas waren vol recaties ga verder  :duim:

----------


## Samira_Zina

eej toensia alles oke haha ik zie je maandag wel op school ik ben bij me neef maar hoe gaat het met je enzo en dingens is boos op mij nichtje van die ene gedoe heeft me nicthje jou al gebeld 

ik wil geen namen noemen je weet he laat een bericht achter

ik kan niet online komen op mij msn w8woord kwijt  :blozen:  

vraag aan 'je weet wel' ze heeft me w8woord en zeg tegen me

oke doei

----------


## 'Prive'

_

Halla rwina_zina,
Ik volg je verhaal al vanaf het begin sinds je eerste vervolg.Zelfs toen die tijd het zomer vakantie was ben ik na marokko geweest.En ik moest je verhaal daar ook lezen het moest gewoon!Ik heb me niet aangemeld want ik vondt dat ook niet nodig.Ik ben niet vaak achter p.c maar zodra ik er achter gaat ga ik gelijk na www.maroc.nl.Om te kijken of je een vervolg hebt gezet.Maar nu heb je meer dan geen maand een vervolg gezet.Ik moest me gewoon aanmelden op deze forum om een berichtje van me achter te laten.Eerlijk gezegd maak ik me echt zorgen om je want je laat niks van je horen.En zo als andere zeggen 'Laat een teken achter van je dat je nog leeft'
Het is wel jammer als we nooit meer iets van jou horen want je verhaal was echt mooi.Ik heb hier ook meer verhalen gevolgd en de meeste zijn niet verder gegaan.Helaas is dat nu ook bij jou het geval.Ik wordt gek van het wachtten.Aanstedaande maandag tot zondag ga ik kijken of je een vervolg hebt gezet.Zo niet dan stop ik om te cheken bij je verhaal en verlaat ik je als fan.Wat nou als je verder gaat en moeten wij weer zo lang wachtten.Dus ik geef je paar dagen de tijd en als er geen vervolg meer is '''Verlaat ik je als fan'''_

 :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door Samira_Zina_ 
> *eej toensia alles oke haha ik zie je maandag wel op school ik ben bij me neef maar hoe gaat het met je enzo en dingens is boos op mij nichtje van die ene gedoe heeft me nicthje jou al gebeld 
> 
> ik wil geen namen noemen je weet he laat een bericht achter
> 
> ik kan niet online komen op mij msn w8woord kwijt  
> 
> vraag aan 'je weet wel' ze heeft me w8woord en zeg tegen me
> 
> oke doei*


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey schatje van me  :blauwe kus: 

Eej met mij gaat prima je weet toch  :stout:  hahah maar laast op school wist jij je w8woord nog maar ik vraag wel aan je weet wel  :jeweetog:  
Ik stuur je wel een pm met je w8woord als ik het weet!!
SAMIRAAAAAAAA love you girl kijk hoeveel ik van jou hou
































































 :laser:  dit is me liefde voor jou




































 :romance:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door 'Prive'_ 
> *
> 
> Halla rwina_zina,
> Ik volg je verhaal al vanaf het begin sinds je eerste vervolg.Zelfs toen die tijd het zomer vakantie was ben ik na marokko geweest.En ik moest je verhaal daar ook lezen het moest gewoon!Ik heb me niet aangemeld want ik vondt dat ook niet nodig.Ik ben niet vaak achter p.c maar zodra ik er achter gaat ga ik gelijk na www.maroc.nl.Om te kijken of je een vervolg hebt gezet.Maar nu heb je meer dan geen maand een vervolg gezet.Ik moest me gewoon aanmelden op deze forum om een berichtje van me achter te laten.Eerlijk gezegd maak ik me echt zorgen om je want je laat niks van je horen.En zo als andere zeggen 'Laat een teken achter van je dat je nog leeft'
> Het is wel jammer als we nooit meer iets van jou horen want je verhaal was echt mooi.Ik heb hier ook meer verhalen gevolgd en de meeste zijn niet verder gegaan.Helaas is dat nu ook bij jou het geval.Ik wordt gek van het wachtten.Aanstedaande maandag tot zondag ga ik kijken of je een vervolg hebt gezet.Zo niet dan stop ik om te cheken bij je verhaal en verlaat ik je als fan.Wat nou als je verder gaat en moeten wij weer zo lang wachtten.Dus ik geef je paar dagen de tijd en als er geen vervolg meer is '''Verlaat ik je als fan'''
> 
> *



HET LAASTE ZIN BEVALT ME NIET VAN DAT JE HAAR GAAT VERLATEN ALS FAN

KIJK JE HEBT ZELF MOEITE GEDAAN OM IN MAROKKO OOK TE KUNNEN LEZEN ENSOW

EN BETER GA JE DIT VERHAAL BLIJVEN VOLGEN  :hihi:  

WANT ANDERS
























 :stomp:  










































 :dood:  










































 :vingers:  
























 :romance:  



 :romance:

----------


## ToEnSiA

IK

----------


## ToEnSiA

WIL

----------


## ToEnSiA

EEN

----------


## ToEnSiA

VERVOLG EN DIE KRIJGEN WE MAAR NIET










































 :motorzaag:  







































 :maffia:  












































 :terrorist:  





















































 :huil:  










































 :aanwal:  
















































 :tunis:  





















































 :blauwe kus:

----------


## 'Prive'

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> *HET LAASTE ZIN BEVALT ME NIET VAN DAT JE HAAR GAAT VERLATEN ALS FAN
> 
> KIJK JE HEBT ZELF MOEITE GEDAAN OM IN MAROKKO OOK TE KUNNEN LEZEN ENSOW
> 
> EN BETER GA JE DIT VERHAAL BLIJVEN VOLGEN  
> 
> WANT ANDERS
> 
> ...



_

I like you, maar ik wil dit verhaal zeker blijven volgen.Maar als rwina_zina weer een vervolg zet dan ben ik bang dat het weer een tijdje gaat duren voor dat er weer een vervolg komt.Ik moet ook eerlijk zeggen 'Tijden' toen ik het moeilijk had hielp deze verhaal mij echt.Heel raar maar ik voelde me dan gelijk stukke blijer.By the way ben op me werk als me baas me ziet dat ik aan het interneten ben dan hahaha je wilt niet weten.Maar je bent echt een gekke meid toensia en daar hou ik wel van.Volgens mij ben jij een van haar trouwste fan.And i like that very much._

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door 'Prive'_ 
> *
> 
> I like you, maar ik wil dit verhaal zeker blijven volgen.Maar als rwina_zina weer een vervolg zet dan ben ik bang dat het weer een tijdje gaat duren voor dat er weer een vervolg komt.Ik moet ook eerlijk zeggen 'Tijden' toen ik het moeilijk had hielp deze verhaal mij echt.Heel raar maar ik voelde me dan gelijk stukke blijer.By the way ben op me werk als me baas me ziet dat ik aan het interneten ben dan hahaha je wilt niet weten.Maar je bent echt een gekke meid toensia en daar hou ik wel van.Volgens mij ben jij een van haar trouwste fan.And i like that very much.*


JE MOET DEZE VERHAAL BLIJVEN VOLGEN KLAAR

WE MOETEN VERTOUWEN IN HAAR HEBBEN  :bril:

----------


## Samira_Zina

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> *Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey schatje van me 
> 
> Eej met mij gaat prima je weet toch  hahah maar laast op school wist jij je w8woord nog maar ik vraag wel aan je weet wel  
> Ik stuur je wel een pm met je w8woord als ik het weet!!
> SAMIRAAAAAAAA love you girl kijk hoeveel ik van jou hou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


je bent echt gek  :hihi:  enso ik begin ook msn taal te leren gruwelijk ik zweer 

ben niet gewend met internet en vooral met toetsen bord weet je hoe langzaam ik schrijf

neem maar gerust een cola  :cola:  en nog een  :cola:  pas na 5beker's heb ik een woord gescherven stoer man  :wijs:  

maar je moet 'je weet wel' de groeten doen en een dikke zoen van mij

 :petaf:

----------


## rwina_zina

uren lang staarde ik naar mijn plafon, met mijn armen onder me hoofd....zucht....ik heb me ouders verteld dat amin en ik hebben besloten eerder te gaan trouwen, ik wil wel..alleen is dit niet allemaal te snel?
ik schudde me hoofd en stond op...'waar heb ik me telefoon neer gegooid' vroeg ik me af..
ik liep naar me jas en voelde, met positief resultaat, hij zat in mijn zak, alhoewel ik wel 3 oproepen had gemist was ik blij dat ik niet hele dag weer moest gaan zoeken naar me telefoon..
het zal amin wel zijn dacht ik...ik drukte op het knopje oproepen bekijken....maar had me concentratie niet op mijn telefoon, omdat ik toch wist dat het amin was die me had gebeld......terwijl ik me telefoon op mijn bed gooide sprong me hart zowat uit mijn lijf...ik bleef stok stijf staan....me hart hoorde ik zowat kloppen..
ik rende naar me telefoon en ging met bibberende handen terug naar oproepen gemist........er stond tot mijn verbazing 'REDA'.....mijn ogen werden wazig en snel ging ik op mijn bed zitten omdat ik elk moment wel kon neervallen van de schrik.......
ik probeerde een logische verklaring te vinden voor het feit dat reda mij had gebeld...hoe kan dat nou???hij bestaat toch niet? dit is gewoon niet mogelijk....ik aarzelde om terug te bellen maar deed het niet...
ik gooide mijn telefoon nogmaals op mijn bed, en rende naar beneden.....ik wierp een blik naar de spiegel in de gang en zag dat me gezicht lijkbleek was geworden, ik kon het gewoon niet geloven, net dat ik de afslag naar de woonkamer wilde nemen besefte ik me dat ik zo niet de woonkamer in kon gaan, mijn moeder zou zien dat er wat is gebeurd, ik rende weer als een gek naar boven en pakte weeer mijn telefoon....ik wist dat als ik hem niet zou bellen dat ik dan ongelovelijk veel ga nadenken en me rot voelen, hem bellen lijkt me toch de beste oplossing....ik drukte op 'reda bellen' en wachte met een hard kloppend hart wat er aan de andere kant van de lijn zou gebeuren...er werd opgenomen door een jongen, ik luisterde eerst...nadat die persoon twee keer "ja" zij besloot ik te praten..."hallo" zij ik met een trillende stem...
"ooh wat is dit nou weer? ga je me nou weer vertellen dat je mijn nummer van een vriendin heb gehad?laat me gewoon met....." "nee nee" zij ik snel......jij hebt mij vandaag 3 keer gebeld en ik vroeg me nogal af wie je was.....' "hey hallo, nou meid ik zal je eerlijk zeggen, dit nummer deed het niet in marokko dus ik heb deze kaart hier in nederland gelaten en ben hem toen kwijtgeraakt..toevallig heeft mijn moeder hem vandaag tijdens het schoonmaken gevonden, dus toen ik deze kaart in mijn telefoon deed zag ik rare berichtjes van jou, maar het raarste was nog dat je onder de naam 'esma' staat in mijn telefoon alhoewel ik achter nooit een esma in mijn telefoon heb opgeslagen dat weet ik cker...hallo? ben je er nog?"
ik stotterde en wist niet wat ik moest zeggen, 'ja ik ben er nog'....'hmm oke maar "esma" weet jij dan hoe het komt dat jij in mijn telefoon staat? 'ehm...nee...maar jij staat ook in mijn telefoon onder de naam 'reda'...'
het werd stil aan de andere kant....'reda is mijn broer die 4 jaar geleden is overleden...'
het was net of ik een steek in mijn hart kreeg....'zeg esma....is het goed als ik jou laten terug bel..ik voel me op het moment niet goed....'oke zij ik zacht....' nadat hij de verbinding had verbroken stroomde er tranen uit mijn ogen..wat is dit allemaal! wat heeft dit toch te betekenen?!?!??!?!!?!!?!?!!????!?had ik hem nou maar niet gebeld...dacht ik stilletjes in mezelf.........

me telefoon ging over en als snel sloeg me hart weer een beat over...gelukkig was amin het, 'heeeeeeeeeey lieverddddddddddddddddd!' hey amin...zij ik met een normale stem, ik kan wel wat afleiding gebruiken dacht ik bijmezelf....en dat vertelde ik amin ook....'is er dan iets gebeurd' vroeg amin me bezorgd, ik liet hem weten dat er niets was dat ik alleen wel toe was aan iets anders dan alleen maar thuis zitten..
'dat komt mooi uit esma! we willen morgen naar belgie gaan, met ze alle weer, ken jij illias en karima nog??'
ja die ken ik...'nou ga mee dan! souad wil graag dat je mee gaat, en karima vroeg ook naar je..'
'zondag avond zijn we thuis, dat is toch goed of niet?' hmm ja amin ik moet het even aan me ouders vragen, maar als ik zeg dat ik met souad karima op ga zoeken zit het wel goed..' ik piep je wel op vanavond'

ik mocht van mij ouders natuurlijk, sinds ik ben verloofd is niet veel meer in probleem, ze vertrouwen me alleen maar meer, terwijl ik snel een weekend tas in pakte belde ik amin op, met mij telefoon tussen mijn hoofd en schouder probeerde ik te bellen en mijn tas dicht te ritsen tegelijk, ik wist dat dat me niet zou lukken met natuurlijk het resultaat dat me telefoon op de grond viel...ik hoorde amin al hallo roepen..
ik lachte en vertelde hem dat mijn telefoon op de grons was gevallen.....'AU!dat deed pijn hoor essie!'
ik kon me lach niet meer inhouden, amin vertelde dat illias tegenwoordig een eigen huis heeft en dat kairma in weekende naar belgie ging om haar broer op te zoeken aangezien ze in nederland stuurde, ik deed net of ik van niets wist..alleen dat karima in nederland studeerde, ik wist echter het hele verhaal van mo, me gedachte vloeide langzaam dus naar mo, 'amin gaat mo je brother ook mee?' ja die gaat mee hoezo? vroeg amin me..
ooh niks gewoon vraagje... zeg esma karima en illias verwachten ons morgen middag om 12 uur in belgie, dus is het goed als souad je om 9 uur ophaal? dan spreken we met ze alle af op station en dan kom je lekker gezellig bij mij in de auto  :Smilie: , hmm klinkt goed lieverd, dan zie ik je morgen wel...
amin en ik namen afscheid en ik kroop lekker in bed nadat ik alles voor morgen had klaargezet..
ik zal illias weer gaan zien dacht ik, waarom dacht ik dit? ik lachte mezelf uit... ik kon niet gelijk slapen dus ik was wat met mijn telefoon aan het klote, het idee kwam naar boven om illias een smsje te sturen, ik had tenslotte wel zijn nummer, ik draaide me om in me bed en verstopte me telefoon snel onder me kussen, echt niet dat ik hem ga smsen!!! waar haal ik die zieke gedachten nou weer vandaan! ik voelde dat ik in slaap zou gaan vallen dat klopte ook want al snel was ik in dromenland....

PIEP PIEP PIEP PIEP PIEP, ooh heb ik jullie al kennis laten maken met mijn wekker?? nou dat was dus mijn irritante wekker, met ogen nog half dicht en me haar in een hele bos krullen zocht ik mijn pantoffels..
ik sprong de douche in en al snel werd ik wakker door de warme stralen over mijn lichaam.
nadat ik gedoucht had deed ik me haar ook gelijk in de douche, dan zat het alvast en hoefte ik het niet in mijn kamer te doen, voor de douche stonden mijn pantoffels al klaar die ik voordat ik ging douche had gevonden, ik haat het om op blote voeten te lopen als ik uit de douche kom, vandaar.
met me badjas aan haaste ik me naar me kamer, mijn kamer was nog heeeerlijk warm, ik maakte me beetje op en ging voor mijn kast staan, tja hier had ik echt wel veel meer keus dan in marokko!
ik koos voor mijn donkere spijkerbroek met een roze vest erboven en een roze riem, leuke combi, het matchte ook met mijn make up die tegen de roze kleur aan was..mijn weekend tas had ik al voor de deur gezet zodat ik gelijk weg kon gaan als souad er was, ik pakte me handtasje en liep naar de keuken om snel wat binnen te werken, ik trof daar me moeder aan en kuste haar voorhoofd, 'let op jezelf a benti' tuurlijk mam..
ik hoorde de bel en stormde op de deur af, souad groette mijn moeder en ze kletste heel wat bij, ik pakte de autosleutels uit souad's handen en zette mijn spullen alvast in haar auto, nogmaals kuste ik me moeder en we vertrokken, gelukkig had souad goede cd's in haar auto want ik was de mijne vergeten..
op station aangekomen zagen we de hele groep al klaar staan, tarik had gelukkig mina opgehaald, naual kon helaas niet mee want ze moest leren voor een tentame maandag, ik stapte de auto uit en omhelste mina, zij stapte in bij souad en ik bij amin, ik gaf amin vluchtig een kus en reden weg, ik was blij met souad, ik had namelijk wat cd's uit haar auto gejat die ik nu mooi kon luisteren de komende uren, amin vertelde me van alles en nog wat, dat was standaart bij ons, we vertelde elkaar alles! ik voelde me dan wel soms schuldig omdat ik hem niet alles vertelde, zoals reda..hij zal me echt uitlachen of als hij zag dat ik het meende zou hij me geruststellen...dat zoiezo wel, maar hij voelt zich nooit goed als ik me over een bepaald issue niet goed voel..en dat wil ik niet, dat gun ik hem niet.....
we stopte bij een parkeerplaats na een uurtje rijden, amin tankte en ik ging wat te eten halen, ik was niet de enige, nee bijna iedereen van ons groepje had zo te zien niet uitgebreid ontbeten, ik haalde lekkere snoepjes en broodjes en melk voor amin en mij, met een hele zak vol ging ik weer zitten...
terwijl amin nog aan het betalen was ging zijn telefoon af....ik wilde niet opnemen maar ik deed het toch..
'hallo met esma, amin is op dit moment bezig kan ik wat doorgeven?' ik hoorde gelach aan de andere kant van de lijn, 'zozo jij bent amin's secataresse?' hoorde ik een bekende stem zeggen......'nou nee hoor, maar met wie spreek ik eigenlijk? 'met illias, lang niet meer gesproken he esma!' ik voelde op een of andere manier me wangen rood worden, 'ja heel lang niet meer, maar ach ik ben onderweg en kom je opzoeken mooi toch!!' nadat ik dat zij had ik een ongelovelijke spijt! waarom moest ik dat nou zeggen! maar illias deed gelukkig oke..'ja ik ben blij dat je komt,ehm jullie bedoel ik, ik belde eigenlijk om te vragen of het allemaal goed gaat'
'ja gaat goed, we zijn ongeveer met een anderhalf uurtje daar'..'oke esma! dan zie ik je zo!..

we reden alweer een uur, en waren er bijna....ik ruimde amin's auto op, we hadden alles opgegeten en ik deed dus maar snel alle troep in een zak, ik had amin verteld dat ik zijn telefoon had opgenomen en dat het illias was, hij deed heeeeeeeel relaxt erover, ooh oke zij hij..
amin belde mo op zodat mo voor ging rijden aangezien hij de enige met yassin die wisten waar het was..
het was wel een beetje zoeken maar we hadden het gevonden! we stapten allemaal uit en liepen richting het huis van illias, het was een gezellige buurt, veel marokkanen, gewoon een plaats waar je je gelijk op je gemak voelt..we stonden voor het huis van illias en ik stond beetje helemaal achter, schaamde me denk ik een beetje..amin stond naast me te bibberen van de kou, ik richtte me ogen gelijk op de deur die openging, een heerlijke geur ontsnapte uit het huis...en leidde ons alle binnen, een lange gespierde jongen stond voor de deur, ik keek goed en zag dat het illias was, hij groette iedereen en was ontzettend blij ons te zien, dat was van ze gezicht af te lezen! iedereen was binnen ik ook natuurlijk maar ik had illias nog niet gegroet..
hij was iedereen naar de woonkamer aan het brengen, ik deed me jas uit en zocht gelijk het toillet aangezien ik echt nodig moest, nadat ik me handen wastte in de keuken die ik had gevonden door de heerlijke geur hoorde ik iets achter me "ahum", snel draaide ik me om en zag daar illias met een grote glimlach staan waardoor je zijn kuiltjes erg kon zien.....ik werd verlegen...'ehm ja sorry ik voelde me gelijk thuis :s'
hij lachte en stormde op me af en gaf me 4zoenen op mijn wang, ik weet niet of dat normaal is?!
mischien omdat we elkaar lang niet hebben gezien, hij gaf me comlimentjes en vond dat ik er fantastisch uitzag, ik vertelde hem dat over hem ook niets te klachen viel! kom karima wilde je zien! zij illias enthousias en hield me hand vast en nam me mee, DAMN ESMA!!! wat denk je nou! die jongen is verloofd! jij bent verloofd! denk je nou echt dat hij een oogje op je heeft! echt niet! schreeuwde ik van binnen tegen mezelf..karima rende op me af toen ze me zag, MAR7ABAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ze omhelste me na de 4 zoenen.....ik vond dat ze een prachtig huis hadden en geweldig ingericht!dat vertelde ik karima en illias ook, karima liep naar de keuken en wij meiden erachter aan, karima wilde absoluut niet dat we haar zouden helpen, maar we moesten haar helpen hoe dan ook!!! na lang gezeurd mochten we helpen, de heeerlijke gerechten die ze had klaar gezet brachten we naar de tafel, ik zag dat haar ogen vaak naar mo keken, en mo kon ook haar ogen niet van haar af houden, er moest wel wat goeds gebeurd zijn aangezien ze vaak naar elkaar lachte.. de tafel was gedekt en iedereen gaf karima complimetjes op haar gerechten die ze had voorbereid, we namen plaats, ik liep snel naar de keuken en zag tot mijn schrik toen ik terug kwam dat er alleen nog maar een plek naast illias vrij was, 'esma niet zo denken, esma niet zo denken' dacht ik na........ik nam plaats naast hem en begon te eten....terwijl we kip aan het eten waren in een bord ging mijn hand en die van illias naar hetzelfde stuk vlees.......:S :S

----------


## niedra

AUB LAAT ONS NIET MEE ZO LANG W8TE OK BEN ZO BLIJ VANWEGE JE VERVOLG  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  






























































 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hey Meid, das lang geleden_ 
_Echt een Lange - Prachtige - Spannende - Mooie.........vervolg_  :duim:  
_Maar ga snel verder, eneh laat wat vaak van je horen h_  :melig2:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## ToEnSiA

EINDELIJK EEN VERVOLG DAT WORDT FEEST  :party:   :lol:  


MAAR IK DENK DAT ESMA ILLIAS OOK LEUK VINDT HOOR!!

DAT ZOU TE GEK ZIJN GEBEURT WEER IETS SPANNEDS

EN VOOR DE ANDERE DIE NIET MET MIJ EENS ZIJN 






































 :ego:  






































 :stomp:  







































 :grote grijns:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door Samira_Zina_ 
> *je bent echt gek  enso ik begin ook msn taal te leren gruwelijk ik zweer 
> 
> ben niet gewend met internet en vooral met toetsen bord weet je hoe langzaam ik schrijf
> 
> neem maar gerust een cola  en nog een  pas na 5beker's heb ik een woord gescherven stoer man  
> 
> maar je moet 'je weet wel' de groeten doen en een dikke zoen van mij
> 
> *


ZE WAS NET ONLINE EN IK WEET JE W8WOORD MAAR ZEG IK LEKKER NIET  :hihi:  

ZAL IK GAAN HACKEN OF NIET  :hihi:   :hihi:  

HAHAHAH NEE SCHAT IK STUUR JE WEL EEN PM MET JE W8WOORD

NOG EEN FIJN WEEKEND HE  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, laat ons aub niet zo lang meer wachten want het is echt een leuk verhaal. Volgens mij gaat er nog wel iets gebeuren tussen Esma en Illias.....

Thella, beslama

----------


## rasti

Mooi vervolg  :duim:

----------


## rwina_zina

zoals ik al dacht raakte illias z'n hand de mijne, ik werd ongelovelijk rood en haalde me hand vlug weg, niemand merkte het gelukkig behalve ilias natuurlijk, we aten en karima vroeg ons alle wat we wilde drinken, dit kon niet gekker worden! illias en ik zeidden tegelijk SPRITE, iedereen keek ons lachend aan, 'zeg zijn jullie tweeling ofzo' lache amin sarcastisch, ik keek illias met een lachje aan, hij mij ook..
ik stond op om karima te helpen met de tafel af te ruimen, karima wilde het niet maar ik smeekte haar, gelukkig liet ze me haar helpen want ik weet niet wat er daar naast illias wel niet allemaal kon gebeuren!
ik voelde me nogal bekeken, daarom bleef ik meerder deels in de keuken de afwas doen, amin kwam naar de keuken en stroopte zijn mouwen, hij hielp me met de afwas, 'lieverd, ik koop een afwas machine voor je dan hoef je nooit te afwassen' grapte hij, ik lachte, we vermaakte ons wel in de keuken, zo zat amin te klote met het sop, ik lach helemaal dubbel in de keuken, totdat illias de keuken in kwam, illias moest lachen, amin had er absloluut geen probleem mee dat illias in de keuken was, ik deed net of ik hem niet zag, amin droogde af en zette de spullen in de kastjes, 'zozo amin! esma zal blij met je zijn!' zij illias, amin lachte en knikte....illias ging naast me staan, ik vroeg me af waarom en werd er nerveus van, ik keek hem aan en hij mij....ik werd rood en keek hem vragend aan?!'zou ik even mijn handen mogen wassen esma?' AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH IK SCHAAM ME DOOD!dacht ik in mezelf.....'ooh ja tuurlijk, het is jou huis tenslotte' lachte ik naar illias..'nee, mijn huis is jou huis' ik keek de keuken rond of amin er stond..maar dat was niet zo, als amin dit gehoord had!! 'wat bedoel je daarmee illias??' vroeg ik....'ik bedoel daarmee dat jij, een goeie vriendin van mij, zich hier absloluut thuis mag voelen hoor, wat dacht jij dat ik ermee bedoelde dan esma?'lachte hij.....ik maakte een nerveus lachje, 'niets, ik weet niet wat ik daar van moest denken illias'
weer keek illias me aan...esma?ja illias wat is er?'je wast al drie keer dat bord af meid' illias lachte en liep de keuken uit......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
shitttttttttttttttttt dacht ik, ik maak mezelf hier echt gek! waar ben ik mee bezig!  :schok:  , de meiden kwamen de keuken binnen en hielpen, ze verklaarde me voor gek dat ik dit allemaal alleen doe, maar ik had er geen problemen mee, 'meiden we gaan zo de stad in met ze alle gaan jullie mee?hoorde we illias zeggen, de meiden wilde allemaal gaan dus ik ook, karima kan ik me even opfrissen ergens? vroeg ik karima, 'ja schat! ga maar naar me kamer! ' ze bracht me naar haar kamer en vertelde me dat ik alles mocht pakken wat ik nodig had, ik keek in de spiegel naar mezelf, ik maakte me beetje op en deed een beetje wax in me haar, deed me spullen in mijn tasje en vertrok naar de woonkamer, amin kwam naar me toe en vroeg me of ze haar nog wel zat, ik moest lachen en trok hem naar de kamer van karima, ik pakte mijn wax potje erbij en maakte van zijn haar een mooi kunstwerk, lekker door de war, toen we terug in de woonkamer kwamen zag ik illias weer kijken, en als ik keek deed hij net of hij niet keek, maak dat de kat wijs dacht ik...ik vroeg me ook af of de verloofde van illias niet mee ging , hij had me wel verteld dat ze waren verloofd in marokko als ik het goed heb, maar meer vertelde hij niet..
voordat ik het hem wilde vragen hoorde ik de bel, er kwam een meisje binnen, wel een marokkaanse want ze groette ons alle in het marokkaans en sprak het ook, ze leek niet echt marokkaans, het was wel een leuk meisje om te zien, nadat ze ons had gegroet liep ze naar illias en gaf hem een kus, dat was voor mij een opluchting, nu hoef ik me niet meer zo onzeker te voelen of wat ik dan ook de hele tijd voel, 
wel raar dat hij tijdens dat zei hem kuste naar mij keek, ik deed alsof ik het niet zag, maar hij wist vast wel dat ik het wel had gezien..
yassin stelde voor nu naar de stad te gaan.....

de jongens waren helemaal moe door ons geworden doordat ze in elke winkel wel een kwartier moesten wachten, ik kocht veel kleding, aangezien ze in belgie mooie nieuwe collectie's hadden, er werd gepraat over uitgaan vanavond dus ik dacht ik koop alvast iets voor vanavond, ik zag een mooie spijkerbroek en een mooi blousje die ik gelijk kocht, op een of andere manier mocht ik illias vriendin niet echt....'sena' heet ze, ze is wel lief maar toch is het net of ze dingen achterhoud, stille wateren hebben diepe gronden...die uitdrukking gold cker wel voor haar..ik gaf haar niet echt aandacht, de andere meiden daarintegen wel, ze konden wel goed met haar opschieten, ik praten niet echt met haar alhoewel ze wel gesprekken met me wilde voeren, ik had daar dus absoluut geen behoefte aan, niet dat ik jaloers ben hoor, nee dat niet, op wat moet ik in godsnaam jaloers zijn! maar toch...
de stad was vol met mensen, vooral veen marokkanen, maar dat wist ik al, we zochten een marokkaans restaurantje en gingen daar snel wat eten, het was mooi en leuk ingericht, we hadden het over van alles en nog wat, we vertelde iedereen dat amin en ik van plan zijn eerder te trouwen, iedereen was dol enthousiast....illias was verbaast omdat hij en sena dat ook van plan waren, amin vond het grappig en toevallig, iedereen ging dit jaar op vakantie dus het zou wel weer vet worden, het onderwerp werd veranderd naar vanavond.....yassin illias en mo wisten wel een leuke plek om heen te gaan, de meiden wilde zich nog wel omkleden enz, ik ook, maar ik zij het niet.....

"thuis"aangekomen, nou bij illias thuis..gingen de meiden al richting karima d'r kamer, ik maakte thee voor de jongens en vertrok daarna naar karima's kamer, ze had een grote kamer, dus ik zocht mijn plek op en kleedde me om, ik maakte me wat meer op dan ik normaal doe en me haar liet ik los, ik zag in mijn spiegel dat sena naar me zat te kijken, ik trok het me niet aan.....ik was klaar, ik deed mijn broek in mijn laarzen, daarvoor waren mijn laarzen ook bedoeld, het zag er leuk uit.......ik liep naar de woonkamer en ik werd van top tot teen aangekeken, zozo! daar hebben we onze top model lachte yassin, amin corrigeerde hem 'nee, mijn top model!' ik werd rood en vroeg lachend of ze op wilde houden, ik kreeg complimentjes, zelfs van illias..
het was al 8 uur en was wel benieuwd waar we heen gingen.......

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaaaaaaaajooooooooooooooow
bedankt voor juh vervolg.
weet je hoe leuk.
ik ben egt blij wallah
maarwil je weer snel verder gaan alsjeblief
doei

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Wow meid_  
_Echt, prachtige - Mooie - Goeie - Bangelijke.......vervolgen_ 
_maar ga zeker snel verder_ 


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## missmagreb

rwinaaatjuhh als je nu niet verder gaat dan












































 :zweep:  

























 :motorzaag:  
















 :maffia:   :terrorist:  







okeej laat dit een waarscvhuwing zijn
grapjuhhh maar gta heel snel verder okeej dank je wel
doeg

----------


## rwina_zina

prachtig! illias heeft ons naar een prachtig marokkaans restaurant achtig iets gebracht.....het was een ruime plaats dat echt marokkaans ingericht was, het deed me denken aan marakesch door de tapijten op de grond en de kussens.....het was er heerlijk warm en best wel druk, je kon er van alles doen, dansen eten etc etc..
we wisten echt niet wat we zagen!!zo ongelovelijk mooi! illais groette de eigenaar die ons ook al snel kwam groette 'MAR7ABAN MAR7ABAN!!!' we werden naar een hoek gebracht waar allemaal kussens op de grond lagen, allemaal kleurtjes, er werden lekkeren hapjes geserveerd, en de minthee kon natuurlijk niet missen....we genoten alle, we kletsten en danstte, 'vermaak je je een beetje?' hoorde ik illias stem zeggen, snel keek ik hem aan en knikte met een vrolijk gezicht, 'ja ik vermaak me wel degelijk!' 'leuk is ze hoor' zij ik....illias keek me vragend aan, waarschijnlijk wist hij niet waar ik het over had, 'sena...leuk meisje is het....' 'oooh haha ja zeker wel, maar esma, zeg eens eerlijk, je mag haar niet he?' ik raakte in paniek door illias z'n woorden, 'HOE KOM JE DAAR NOU WEER BIJ!' ik werd rood en was bang dat mijn gezicht me zou veraden dus snel stond ik op en liep naar de wc, iedereen was aan het dansen, behalve illias! die moet mij weer effe gaan lastig vallen! waar haalt ie dat nou weer vandaan dat ik zijn vriendin niet mag?!?! dat hoopt hij zeker! dat ik haar neit mag vanwege hem ofzo! nee esma wat lul je nou weer...ik bekeek mezelf in de spiegel, ik werkte me lipglosse bij en bedacht me dat ik me niet druk moest gaan maken, als hij denkt dat ik die sena niet mag dan denkt ie dat maar, zal mij een zorg wezen ik lig er niet wakker van!

ik lig er dus wel wakker van............het is 4 uur 's nachts, iedereen slaapt, wij de meiden slapen met ze alle in de kamer van karima, de jongens slapen in de kamer van illias, de meiden zijn allang al in slaap gevallen, maar ik kan niet slapen doordat ik er wel mee zit dat illias denk dat ik sena niet mag... mag ik haar eigenlijk wel?aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ik pakme kussen en hou die strak op mijn hoofd, amin..sukkel....we waren om 2 uur aan het smsen maar hij is slaap gevallen, ik had echt toen de neiging die kamer in te gaan en hem wakker te schudden! amin en ik smsen veeeeeel, zelfs als we tegenover elkaar zitten in een restaurant met andere mensen....oke that's it! ik ga tv kijken in de woonkamer, ik kan echt totaal niet slapen! ik stond op en liep gapend de kamer uit, ik liep eerst naar het toillet, vervolgens naar de keuken, ik keek in de vriezer en haalde daar een bak ijs vandaan, gek om 4 uur 's ochtends..maar dat deed ik wel vaker..
ik had het best koud dus liep eerst naar de kamer terug om me deken te pakken, ik zag licht in de woonkamer...ik vroeg me af welke gek hetzelde dacht als ik, terwijl ik met mijn deken om me heen en me ijs in me handen richting de woonkamer liep probeerde ik zo stilletjes mogelijk de gang over te lopen, ik liep de woonkamer in en zag illias liggen met ook een bak ijs en de afstandsbediening in zijn hand...ik schrok, illias keek me relaxt aan, ik liep de woonkamer uit totdat ik gelach hoorde, ik stak me hoofd de woonkamer in...
'wat lach je?' vroeg ik hem, 'kom naar binnen gek' ik ging liggen op de bank naast hem en pakte de afstandsbediening uit zijn hand, als hij relaxt doet kan ik het ook, ik at me ijs op, wat kijk je? vroeg ik, 'the godfather', antwoorde illias, 'hmmm die heb ik al 2 keer gezien', 'ik ook' zij hij gapend.....
'kon je niet slapen esma?' jawel, loog ik....'ik heb gewoon geen zin om te slapen'...
ik schrok toen illias zijn deken van zch afhield, hij had een sport broek aan met daarboven niets..
zijn gespierde bruine lichaam deed me aan mijn amin denken, hij liep naar de keuken en haalde twee blikjes red bull tevoorschijn, 'het is de bedoeling dat we kunnen slapen, niet dat we extra energie naar binnen werken' zij ik sarcastisch, illias lachtte, 'ze3ma extra energie? geloof je dat esma? ze zeggen ook dat je er vleugels van krijgt, nou je mag red bull drinken tot je erbij neervalt..maar geloof me, vleugels krijg je voor je lang zal ze leven niet!' ik hield het niet meer uit, ik moest ongelovelijk lachen om zijn opmerking maar ook op de manier dat hij dat zij!

het was inmiddels half 9 in de ochtend....iedereen slaapt nog behalve illias en ik, we hebben alleen maar gelachen, gepraat en films gekeken, en niet vergeten gegeten, hij is toch wel toffer dan ik dacht, 'yo illias ik ga maar naar bed voordat iemand wakker word en ons hier ziet zitten, wat zullen ze wel niet denken  :Smilie: ' illias keek me aan.......met een grijns zij hij 'wat zullen ze denken...????????' ik keek hem met een lach aan....
'dag illias'........met me dekbed achter me aan gesleurt liep ik de kamer van de dames binnen, ik ging liggen maar kreeg geen oog dicht, ik keek op me telefoon en zag dat het nog maar een kwartier verder was, slapen kwam er gewoon echt niet van, dus stond ik maar weer op, dit keer niet alleen, mina werd wakker en al snel volgde de andere meiden, het viel me op dat iedereen zo vroeg wakker was geworden, we liepen de kamer allemaal uit, karima zette het ontbijt klaar in de keuken en de andere meiden zaten in de douche, yassin en mo waren ook wakker geworden, ik liep de woonkamer in en zag illias niet meer liggen........
het was alweer 10 uur en iedereen was wakker, 'goeie morgen!' hoorde we illias zeggen die vrolijk de woonkamer in kwam, hij keek mij het eerst aan en gaf me een knipoog...
heb jullie lekker geslapen? vroeg illias aan ons alle, amin vertelde illias dat hij inderdaad lekker geslapen had, en dat hij geen een keer is opgestaan, ik was opgelucht..........en jij esma? heb jij lekker geslapen? vroeg illias me..ik kon hem wel schieten! ik voelde me rood worden, dus gaf maar snel antwoord, 'ja ik heb heerlijk geslapen thanks for asking'......
 :nerveus:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  


GA GAUW VERDER MEID  :wohaa:

----------


## 'Prive'

_

Heey rwina_zina,
Ik zie dat je veder bent gegaan en al je verloren tijd aan het inhalen bent!
Go on with you story_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Mooi zo_  :duim:  
_Ga nu maar verder_  :wijs:  

_Thella_ 
_Missy_  :handbang:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:ole:

----------


## arhaz

zooo das was een goed makkertje!!!
en nu het echte werk!!!

wel een goed vervolg hoor!!!

----------


## Soussia'86

Er staat een vervolg! 
 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## sarah86

wauwwww prachtig verhaal hoor 

ga snel verder

groetjes sarah

----------


## BniMakada

Hey mag ik eerlijk zijn?

Ik vond het verhaal, toen het zich in Marokko afspeelde, veel leuker en gezelliger. Dit koude verhaal, dat zich in Nederland afspeelt, is een stuk minder leuk.

Juist de beschrijving van Marokko en hoe Esma en de gang zich in Marokko manifesteerden vond ik juist zo aanspreken.

Ik hoop dan ook dat de zomervakantie weer heeeeel snel voor de deur staat!!

----------


## Ben Amar

Kvind alles ma goed,.als je maar do0rgaat....  :Wink:   :regie:   :nerd:   :denk:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

ooh ben amar ben ik  :rood:   :wohaa:   :tong uitsteken:  ....me br0er wasz n0g aangemeld...kus samra..

----------


## Bitch

ik ben boos!!! heel erg boos.  :duivels:   :duivels:   :duivels:  

waarom heb je ons zolang laten wachten?????

maar inieder geval schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder en het was een top vervolg.

----------


## rwina_zina

sorry  :huil2:  

ik zal echt snel verder gaan....

wat leuk dat mijn verhaal ook door een 'man' word gelezen  :knipoog: 

by the way, ik vond het in marokko ook veel leuker, goh nu je het zegt, toen esma in marokko was viel er meer te schrijven haha! nou nog 
eventjes en ze zitten weer in marokko hoor :knipoog: 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik ga echt snel verder..... :knipoog:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *sorry  
> 
> ik zal echt snel verder gaan....
> 
> wat leuk dat mijn verhaal ook door een 'man' word gelezen 
> 
> by the way, ik vond het in marokko ook veel leuker, goh nu je het zegt, toen esma in marokko was viel er meer te schrijven haha! nou nog 
> eventjes en ze zitten weer in marokko hoor
> ...


en wanneer is snel dan toch niet weer 2 weken he

----------


## Zina_Ada

Hey Zina !!!

Me=verry happy with your story !! Top verhaal/vervolg ! En Insha' ALLAH gaat het goed met je, nadat je zolang niet meer hebt geschreven !!!

Beslama 
Ada

----------


## missmagreb

thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx thnx voor je vervolg
ben heel blij hur
nou love ya
ga snel verder

----------


## Rwina_2ina

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *sorry  
> 
> ik zal echt snel verder gaan....
> 
> wat leuk dat mijn verhaal ook door een 'man' word gelezen 
> 
> by the way, ik vond het in marokko ook veel leuker, goh nu je het zegt, toen esma in marokko was viel er meer te schrijven haha! nou nog 
> eventjes en ze zitten weer in marokko hoor
> ...














salaam,moe3laikoem meid 
ben je 444444444444444444444444444444444444 fan
je zou door gaan meid dus ga heel snel verder

----------


## Bitch

nog steeds niks

----------


## missmagreb

he wil je alsjeblief snel verder gaan okeej 
pleaasseee
andor word ik  :wat?!:  
dat wil je tog niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ToEnSiA

:engel:

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah bedankt iedereen!!!!!!!!!!!!

ik heb echt top fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ik heb het een beetje druk met school, ik denk dat ik na school weer verder ga, inscha allah..
dus tot vanmiddag!

nogmaals iedereen bedankt!!!!!!

----------


## BniMakada

Bespaar ons de beloftes zoals:

"ff eten en dan ga ik weer verder"
"ff m'n moeder helpen en dan ga ik vanavond verder"

en dan pas 2 weken later verder gaan.

Liever geen hoop dan valse hoop. We vinden je verhaal allemaal prachtig enzo, maar ik vind ook dat we wat kritiek mogen leveren hoor.

Vaak moeten we het doen met een belofte van je dat je zo verder gaat en duurt het gewoon VET lang voordat je verder gaat.

Sorry voor de kritiek.

----------


## Bitch

ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaan!!! 
en dat je je aan je belofte zult houden

----------


## niedra

weet je bnimakada ik ben het er met je eens want het is een te gek top verhaal maar die kreten van haar zit nu op school.. maar als ik thuis ben ga ik verder yes right we krijgen dan pas een vervolg na 4 weken en dan moet ze van ons verw8ten dat we nog steeds met smart zitten te w8te nou ik niet als ik zoiets heb na 2 of 3 weken nix dan kom ik pas over een maand terug ofzo in de hoop misschien 1 vervolg te verw8te 


maar het vehaal vind ik wel superrrrrrrrrrrr en daarom zeg ik dit allemaal het liefts zou ik iedere dag een nieuw vervolg willen en ja ik weet het je hebt het druk met schoool en zo dat heeft iedereen maar als wij tijd vrij maken om te checken of er een nieuw vervolg is moet jij tijd maken om er een nieuw vervolg op te zetten

----------


## Ala0uia

Heeeyy !!!

Alles goed met je ..?
Ik loop echt achter man .. maareh ik lees weer gelukkig mee .. 
Echt een top vervolg meid (Y)

Ga zo do0r .. !!!

Ciao0wie .. Koesjah Ala0uia

----------


## Naima_xx

Ga alsjeblieft snel verder!
Laat ons dit keer niet in de steek.
Kus, Naima

----------


## hasna_the_best

tnnxx voor de vervolgen

----------


## Hanan_4ever

hey lieverd 
echt een top vervolg ga gauw weer verder
met schrijven.  :knipoog:  
kus, Hanane

----------


## ToEnSiA

:melig:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

goed meid  :grote grijns:  
je vervolgen waren prachtig (zoals altijd)
nou ja school komt voor dus doe maar rustig aan he
doeiiii groetjes sanae

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

ik wil een vervolg plzzz!!!!!!!!!!!
wollah ik kijk elke dag op deze site, kijken of er een vervolg is gekomen en zie ik dat er geen vervolg is...wollah het is dan echt saaai ik ga dan meteen van de pc af..omdat er geen vervolg is komm oppp schrijf een vervolg!!!!!! je hebt schrijf talent, schrijf het dan ook verder voor ons...ik kan niet meer w8e! 

Beslamma xxx Nadia

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Waar blijven de vervolgen ??_  :duivels:  


_Thella_ 
_Ikram_

----------


## 'Prive'

_

Dit bedoel ik nou, daarom wil ik niet meer lezen aan dit verhaal!
Gaat echt heel lang duren voor een vervolg!_

----------


## rwina_zina

pff......ik heb echt geen zin in les vandaag, ik ga gewoon maar niet....het is alweer 2 weken verder dat we naar belgie zijn geweest, ik bleef maar denken aan toen we vertrokken...de handdruk van illias...
waarom keek hij me zo aan? ik snap het niet....maar ach, ik hoef het niet te snappen...want over 2 weken is mijn bruiloft, bijna alles is geregelt, ik vind het zo jammer dat ik niet in marokko trouw, maar dat maakt niet uit..zomer vakantie zal voor ik het weet alweer voor de deur staan ( :knipoog: )inscha allah, ik keek welleens het programma 'bruidzilla' waarin meisjes die gingen trouwen echt heel erg veel stress aan hun hoofd hadden, ik ben wel zenuwachtig, maar stress aan me hoofd heb ik niet, amin is zeer goed in organiseren dus hij heeft zoiezo alles al geplant, morgen ga ik mijn bruidsjurk ophalen, gelukkig dat het zo vroeg al kan, zo kan ik hem ruilen als ik niet tevreden ben, het huis van amin en mij is op dit moment "in de maak", we hebben een aantal dingen veranderd en er zijn nu mensen bezig met zowel inrichten als dingen verbouwen aan het huis, het is een prachtig huisje en niet zo oud, we hebben voor de kleuren mintgroen en blauw gekozen, echt lekker apart, ik ben echt gek, elke markt waar ik mooie truitjes vind voor marokko koop ik, ik heb nu al mijn koffer vol terwijl ik nog wel een tijdje moet! ik draai me om in mijn bed en kijk tegen me nachtkastje aan, ik zie mijn boek liggen...ik spring uit bed bekijk mijn kop in de spiegel en mompel tegen mezelf 'hoe wil jij dit jaar gaan redden als je elke dag slaapt!' vlug was ik mezelf in de douche en doe wat gel in me haar, beetje lipglosse en mascara....ik pak me tas en stop mijn boek erin, ik ren naar beneden en schenk een glas melk in die ik snel opdrink, met een appel in mijn hand ren ik het huis uit.....ik gooi me tas in de auto en rij weg....
ik zet een lekker muziekje op..ik voel me lekker vandaag, ik weet niet waarom..maar zit lekker in mijn vel!
ik rij langs mina's huis en ja hoor....mina staat bij de bushalte te wachten op de bus.....snel pik ik haar op en rij weg.....'kon je me niet bellen mina dan had ik je opgehaalt' , mina lachte dat ze me niet wilde storen..

op school aangekomen komen we al snel nouvel uit onze klas tegen, 'hey meiden toch nog op tijd!'
we knikte lachen en liepen richring de kantine, we haalde thee en broodjes en schoven aan een tafel aan, ik vertelde mina dat ik morgen mijn bruidsjurk ging halen en mina wilde beslist met me mee..
nouvel was ongelovelijk blij voor me! we hadden het over nouvel's vader die op sterven lag, al een tijdje verteld nouvel ons dat het niet goed gaat met zijn vader, ik vondh et vreselijk voor hem, de bel ging, we liepen saampjes de trap op naar de les, we waren een beetje laat dus de kans was klein dat we de klas niet in mochten....nouvel klopte stilletjes op de deur en liep als eerst naar binnen....fatima een klasgenoot en ook een goeie vriendin, riep in het marokkaans dat ze de leraar had verteld dat we naar de administratie waren gegaan.....nouvel gerbuikte dat dan ook als smoes, de leraar vroeg ons wat irritante vragen maar zoals gewoonlijk nam nouvel alle schuld op zich, dat doet hij elke keer als we te laat zijn.....
na 3 uurtjes les was ik het echt zat aan het worden, nouvel zat irritant met zijn pen te tikken.....

er kwam een man de klas in lopen.......het was de directeur....me hart bonste hard....hij was er alleen als er wat slechts te melden was.....hij keek de klas rond en liep naar onze leraar, hij fluisterde wat in zijn oor...ik keek nouvel aan.........de leraar wees naar nouvel.....nouvel schreeuwde het uit.......
ik rende naar nouvel toe en omhelste hem, ik huilde hard met hem mee....zijn vader was overleden....

een bokende hoofdpijn wekte me...het was alweer de volgende ochtend, gelukkig was ik vrij, ik moest naar mijn bruidsjurk, alhoewel ik geen zin had na wat er gisteren is gebeurd, ik keek in de spiegel....en zuchte..nouvel meskien, hij zal nu wel in marokko zitten....of morgen....
ik probeerde hem te bellen...hij ging paar keer over, net dat ik op wilde hangen nam hij met een schore stem op...al snel kreeg ik tranen, ik onderdrukte ze...maar nouvel was niet dom...ik trooste hem, en nouvel bedankte me voor alles....ik smeekte hem mij te bellen zodra hij wat nodig had...
nadat ik ophing kleedde ik me op, ik had een spijkerbroek aangedaan met een zwart truitje, met haar deed ik met een schuine scheiding strak in een staart, ik maakte me licht op en liep met me tas naar beneden, me moeder had ik vertelt over nouvel en ze leefde met hem mee, ik belde amin en mina op, ik vertelde mina dat ze nu naar me toe moest komen, amin belde ik op om te vragen of hij later in de middag kon komen naar de bruidszaak, het zou nogal lang duren denk ik en ik wilde amin niet opscheppen met mijn bruidsjurk gebeuren, trouwens mina en ik waren toch al van plan om zwaar te gaan winkelen in utrecht, en amin heeft het denk ik druk met de zaak vandaag, 'hey lieverd' hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn, ik zij even niets omdat ik mijn broodje aan het eten was, snel slikte in door en antwoorde 'yo amin' ik ga me bruidsjurk ophalen, zie ik jou in de middag nog??? 'ja essie ik wilde eigenlijk even naar ons huis, ik heb wat spullen gekocht...'hmm oke, hebben we nog wat nodig amin, want ik ga nu winkelen...' ja esma nu je het zegt, ik heb me kapot gezocht naar een mintgroene wasmand maar ik kon ze niet vinden hoor! kan jij even kijken??' ik moest lachen...hahahahah zoiets is toch ook niet voor mannen om te doen! amin! 'amin lachte me saracastisch na, 'nou nou onderschat me niet meissie! je zal mij wel de afwas zien doen hoor als we zijn getrouwd! en koken kan ik ook als de beste esma! ik moest nog meer lachen en vertelde hem dat ik hem later wel weer spreek...

me bruidsjurk zat perfect!!!! het duurde wel even voordat ik hem de auto in had, ik had de banken helemaal moeten schuiven zodat hij er goed in kon, we zaten er wel een hele tijd omdat ik ook nog mijn bijpassend kroontje en andere sieraden erbij moest matchen, het was heerlijk met mina winkelen, ze was heel eerlijk over niet mooi en wel mooi, we shopten als gekken! ik kocht een mintgroene wasmand en nog was blauwe dingetjes, het was amin's taak eigenlijk om de mintgroende dingen te kopen en voor mij was het de kleur blauw! zo zou het allemaal leuk in ons huisje zijn, mina en ik aten in een restaurantje wat en hadden het over nouvel, we hadden ongelovelijk medelijden met hem, hij wist echter wel dat zijn pa snel zou overlijden, maar zo snel....had niemand verwacht....ze vader betekende veel voor hem.....
ik werd gebeld...het was amin zoals verwacht.....'esma!' ik kreeg eenhartverzakking...laatste tijd schrok ik veelste snel......'wat is er amin!' 'esma, ik heb de uitnodigingen binnen! ze zijn moooooi!' 'echt!!! dat meen je niet amin! nou we zijn bijna klaar met shoppen! dus ik ben ongeveer over anderhalf uur thuis, waar spreken we af??? 'nou kom maar naar ons huis oke' oke amin is goed.........

----------


## rwina_zina

ps: voor de mensen met kritiek...heb absoluut niets tegen kritiek..maar ga je maar eens in mijn schoenen verplaatsen, ik heb het niet normaal druk en doe ontzettend me best om te schrijven, ik vind het geweldig om te schrijven...dat is inmiddels wel bekend...

als ik op school zit en ik ben van plan na school te schrijven...
dan hoop ik dat ook te doen maar komt er wat tussen..dat doe ik niet expres...

tja...ik zit niet zoals de meeste 24/7 op maroc.nl...

ik doe me best om nog te schrijven en ik ga dit verhaal 100000% afmaken, ach wie het niet meer wilt lezen doet dat niet...ik dwing niemand...aan jou de keus...

 :loens:  rwina

----------


## rwina_zina

nadat ik mina naar huis bracht reed ik richting ons huis...
ik parkeerde de auto en liep richting de deur als snel zwaaide amin de deur open, 'heeeeeeeeeeee schatje!' ik liep op hem af en omhelste hem..aaaaaah wat voelde dat goed!!!! ik liep het warme huis in en kom me ogen niet geloven.... het hele huis zat vol met kaarsjes....het was heeeeeeeeeeeeerlijk warm en super romantisch, 'zoals ik al tegen je zij esma, ik kan goed koken..en dat ga ik je vanavond laten zien' ik liep nadat ik mijn schoenen uitdeed en me jas richting de woonkamer, amin had de grote tafel mooi gedenkt..met een grote kaars in het midden..
de keuken zat in de woonkamer, alleen je kon net niet zien wat men in de keuken aan het doen was..dat was het mooie aan het huis, ik ging zitten en amin hoorde ik vanaf de keuken tegen me praten...'kijk eens in die doos onder de tafel es, daar zitten die uitnodigingen, ze waren ongelovelijk mooi, helemaal speciaal gemaakt met natuurlijk de kleur : mintgroen........er zat een mooi strikje op en onze namen prachtig erop, natuurlijk met de datum etc etc, ik was helemaal verliefd geworden! amin kwam de woonkamer binnen lopen met heerlijke gerechten..
hij kon inderdaad goed koken, 'esma, ik wil niet dat jij altijd kook, we wisselen het om, zodat jij ook eens kan genieten'....we genoten van het eten en ik hielp amin de tafel afruimen, nadat we alles klaar hadden sprongen we voor de tv...amin lag op de bank en ik naast hem, de woonkamer was lekker donker met mooie kaarsjes....
esma? fluisterde amin in mijn oor....ik knikte......'esma, waarom slaap je niet bij me vanacht? ik keek amin vragend aan...hij moest lachen..
'nee esma, ik wil je vandaag gewoon bij me hebben....ik stond op, oke dan moet ik wel eerst even naar huis en dan maar zeggen dat ik bij mina slaap...ach als we getrouwd zijn amin zal ik dat sneaky gedoe wel missen...dus waarom niet als laatst nog lekker sneaky doen!  :denk:  
amin lachte, ik trok snel me jas aan en sprong in mijn auto, ik dacht onderweg aan van alles en nog wat, het huis was af! ik was blij..
het was er prachtig! thuis trof ik me moeder op de bank tv kjiken met me zusje, ikram was met mo dat wist ik al, me vader was niet thuis, hij zal vast ergens zijn met zijn vrienden, ik liep naar me moeder toe en liet haar mijn bruidsjurk toe, me ma en zusje waren dol enthousiast!
natuurlijk moest ik hem aan proberen  :auw2:  , me moeder straalde trots uit haar ogen dat was ongelovelijk mooi om te zien....
pfff...nou daar gaat mijn laatste lieg actie....'zeg mam, ik slaap vanavond bij mina, omdat ik dat niet meer zal doen als ik getrouwd ben..' me moeder knikte, tuurlijk benti ga maar....ik kuste me moeder en liep naar boven, me moeder nam mijn bruidsjurk mee naar boven om hem waarschijnlijk in haar kamer te hangen, ik nam mijn spullen die ik had gekocht mee naar boven, ik had echt veel gekocht! ik realisseerde me pas nadat ik naar de mintgroene mand keek dat ik hem mee had genomen in huis...lekker dom nu moet ik hem naar buiten smokkelen! wat gaat me moeder wel niet denken! cker dat ze gaat zeggen "heeft mina geen wasmand thuis??" of mischien vermoed ze dan wel iets, ik pakte me spullen die ik had gekocht uit, en zette die op mijn kasje, ik had veel haarproducten gekocht, ik dacht na terwijl ik naar die mand keek, hmm ik kan er net zo goed wat spullen indoen die ik dan in ons huis zal neerleggen, want ik zal er nu het huis klaar is wel vaker zijn, ik nam mijn nieuwe spullen mee en ook een paar knuffels deed ik in de mand, ik kreeg tranen, o my god esma, zij ik zacht tegen mezelf...
ik ga deze kamer verlaten....me tranen hielden niet op....
ik pakte een van de knuffels die ik het langst had en omhelste die als een klein kind...nadat ik klaar was met huilen stond ik op.....stagvarALLAH...ik nam me spullen mee en rende snel naar buiten, ik gooide ze in de achter bak en liep weer naar binnen thank god dat me moeder me niet heeft gezien, me pyjama hoefte ik niet mee te nemen want die had ik toch wel bij amin, amin had namelijk al wat basis dingetjes voor me gekocht, zoals een tandenborstel, kam, shampoo's (hij wist inmiddels al welkeik gebruikte) pyjama, ondergoed etc etc, dat vond ik zo schattig!!! ik kuste me moeder en me zusjes en liep naar me auto, in de auto kreeg ik tranen, tranen van geluk.....ik ben zo gelukkig op het moment! maar ooooh wat zal ik me moeder missen......
ik kwam aan bij ons huis en met de zware spullen liep ik naar de deur, ik had al de sleutel maar ik belde aan omdat ik geen zin had de spullen neer te leggen....amin deed de deur open met een big smile en nam snel al de spullen aan, damn dacht ik...bij mij wogen die spullen kilo's! maar als amin ze heeft wegen ze een gram! ik liep naar binnen maar zij nog geen woord....amin bracht de spullen naar de slaapkamer en kwam terug, hij was wat aan het vertellen maar oppeens schoten de tranen uit mijn ogen....amin schrok ervan en liep op me af  :vreemd:  ...hij nam me in zijn armen en streelde mijn haar, al gauw huilde ik net zo erg als een kind waarvan je snoep afpakt....'esmaatje wat is er met je' begon amin me te troosten, ik sloeg me handen voor me gezicht en huilde verder maar zij geen woord....'lieverd is er iets gebeurd?' ik schudde me hoofd...'is er iets wat he dwars zit? of wil je niet meer?' nogmaals schudde ik mijn hoofd....amin bracht me naar de bank en trok me tegen zich aan, ik kalmeerde alweer en hij haalde wat te drinken voor me, langzaam nam ik een slok terwijl ik naar de tv keek, hij had mtv op en zat naar wat muziek te kijken zo te zien, ik deed net of ik tv aan het kijken was maar de beelden zag ik niet eens.....'esma, wil je erover praten', ik keek amin aan en kreeg tranen, maar dit keer kon ik wel praten: 'amin......het is allemaal zo eng, alles gaat veranderen, ik ga bij mijn moeder weg en bij me vader en zusjes??? wie gaat er op me zusjes passen? wie gaat mijn moeder helpen?? snik...en amin..ik raak mijn maagdelijkheid kwijt!!!!! en mijn kamer!!  :tranen:  zolang heb ik daarin gezeten! gehuild, gelachen alles!! als die muren toch eens konden spreken!!' amin kreeg een lachje, 'lieverd toch!!!! je kan altijd bij je moeder slapen! wanneer je maar wilt! je zusjes daar passen we allebei wel op! we maken een rooster jij controleerd ze op maandag en ik op dinsdag...je moeder helpen we beidde met alles....ik kook wel voor haar...en je maagdelijkheid...tja sorry daar kan ik niets aan doen' amin lachte....grapje lieverd  :jeweetog:   :gniffel:  ....we hoeven het niet te doen als je niet wilt!
we hebben geen haast! we hebben ons hele leven nog! en je kamer...als je wilt kunnen we paar keer in de week in jou kamer slapen, bij je ouders! ik keek amin aan met een lach....en omhelste hem..'amin als ik jou niet had.....' nou niet huilen meer esma! anders moet ik ook zo! ik lachte.....amin tilde me op en bracht me naar de slaapkamer, 'schat ik denk dat je toe bent aan een heerlijke douche...'

----------


## rasti1

Top vervolg  :duim:

----------


## rwina_zina

dat deed ik, ik nam een heeeeerlijke douche, ik hoorde de tv aanstaan, dit gevoel was zo lekker, met amin in een huis, amin was alvast begonnen met uitnodigingen schrijven, alle adressen moesten er nog op..het waren echt super veel uitnodigingen terwijl de helft al was gedaan door amin, dus onze bruiloft word cker wel druk..maar dat had ik je ook wel kunnen vertellen, ik stapte de douche uit en wikkelde mezelf in een handdoek, me krullen vielen lanfs me gezicht, ik liep richting de slaapkamer, me zijde zachte pyjama stond al klaar die trok ik aan en me haar droogte ik met de fohn, ik smeerde mezelf in met heerlijke creme en deed een luchtje op, ik liep naar de woonkamer, amin zat starend naar de tv te kijken, nou meiden ik heb de beste man die je maar kan wensen want hij kijkt naar (herhaling) van oprah! dacht ik in mezelf, hij wierp een blik op me en keek me met een schattig hoofd aan, amin's haar zat door de war en hij had een lekkere thuiszit broek aan, zo schattig! hij stond op en kwam op me af stormen, hij kuste me en kietelde me, zomaar keek hij me recht in mijn ogen aan, hij keek me lang aan, terwijl hij met zijn hand over me rug streelde, 
we streelde en kuste elkaar...dat ging wel een kwartier door, amin tilde me op en bracht me naar de bank, hij verdween in de keuken en kwam terug met twee grote mokken warme chocolademelk...samen schreven we uren de uitnodigingen tot diep in de nacht...totdat ze allemaal af waren....we hadden er een paar over, 'ach mijn nederlandse buurman komt ook wel' grapte amin, ik lachte en gaapte tegelijk....
amin moest ook gapen, zullen we slapen schat, ik knikte, we liepen naar de slaapkamer, ik voorop want amin controleerde nog alles...
ik deed mijn haar vast en ging in bed liggen met de heerlijke dekbed over me heen, amin kwam later, hij pakte wat en liep weg, AMIN riep ik, amin kwam de kamer weer in, 'wat is er liefie?' 'amin je komt toch wel naast me slapen he?' 'wil je dat wel' vroeg hij lief...'ja natuurlijk!'
'oke' snel kwam amin naast me liggen, ik draaide me naar hem toe en ik kroop dicht bij hem, hij had geen t shirt aan zoals verwacht...hij houd er niet van om daarmee te slapen, ik keek naar amin's gezicht..
hij had zijn ogen dicht....hij was zo mooi......ik kuste hem, al snel voelde ik zijn hand op mijn rug die me nog dichterbij hem trok....zo vielen we in slaap.....

de volgende ochtend rekte ik mezelf uit en keek naar de klok, ik moest pas om half 1 naar school en het was nog maar 11 uur dus dat was geen probleem, amin was zo te zien al vertrokken, het huis was zoals normaal lekker warm, ik ruimde de slaapkamer op en liep naar de woonkamer, op de grote tafel zag ik heerlijk broodjes staan die lekker vers roken, 3 soorten pakken jus de oranje, een roos met een briefje eraan, met een blij gezicht liep ik er op af, "lieverd, eet smakkelijk, ik hoop dat je je niet verslapen heb, je sliep zo "peacefull" ik kon je niet wakker maken! bel me zodra je wakker bent even? liefs amin 
ik begon spontaan te lachen als een debiel, ik zette de tv aan en danste door het hele huis terwijl ik mijn broodjes opat, ik ruimde het hele huis op, kleedde me aan, en belde amin.........
'hey amin! echt zo lieffffffff van je!!!!!!!' amin begon te lachen..'nee esma jij verdient veel en veeeeeel meer!!' naaaaa amin je bent gewoon geweldig!' ' nou nou esma! straks word ik nog verlegen!' ik moest lachen...'zeg esma je bent toch niet te laat voor school he?' 'nee joh, ik moet er pas half 1 zijn' 'oooow top! oja esma je boeken en je agenda liggen op de trap' 'oke lieverd....ik kom na school even langs de zaak oke?' 'oke super! dan zie ik je vanmiddag hbiba!' 

ik pakte me spullen in en pakte nog even de huistelefoon om mina te bellen, ik vertelde haar dat ik bij amin was blijven slapen en of ik haar op moest halen, natuurlijk stemde mina toe, ze was te lui haar eigen auto te pakken dus nam ze altijd de bus....ik stapte me auto in en reed richting haar...

in de les keek dagdroomde ik van amin, ik kon hem niet uit mijn gedachte krijgen, ik had alweer heimwee naar hem! ik verlangde om hem weet te zien! dat noem ik nog eens liefde....
AHUM MEVROUW ESMA, UW MAG BEST UW BOEKEN ERBIJ PAKKEN HOOR begon dat irritante wijf, zij behandele ons als middelbare school studenten! IK NEEM AAN DAT JULLIE JE HUISWERK HEBBEN GEMAAKT begon ze, shit dacht ik, ik heb helemaal niets gemaakt! ik keek mina paniekerig aan, de vorige persoon die dit had geflikt mocht niet meer in haar les komen, ik probeerde een smoes te bedenken terwijl ze het aan het controleren was maar kon op niets komen....
ik zal maar gewoon hopen dat ze mij vergeet dacht ik in mezelf....ze kwam bij mij aan en sloeg mijn schrift open, ze lachte naar me, goed gedaan meissie en ze liep door.....ik keek geschrokken in mijn schrift en vroeg me af hoe dit kon, me huiswerk was keurig in me schrift geschreven, maar niet mijn handschrift! ik pakte mijn agenda erbij en bladerde naar de datum, _ach, ik dacht laat ik je huiswerk ook maar maken als ik toch bezig ben met lief zijn  liefs amin _   :oog:

----------


## rwina_zina

:party:  *ied mubarek alle broeders en zusters!!!!* 

ik wens jullie een fijne dag!

rwina

----------


## missmagreb

BEDANKT VOOR JE VERVOLGEN.
IK HEB ER EGT VAN GENOTEN.
EN JIJ OOK IED MOUBARAK
KUS KUS KUS
MOI

----------


## Ala0uia

all0ha iedereeen !!!!

Aid Moubarak allemaal.. ens0w ..

Top vervolg zoals altijd rwina .. ik ho0p dat je snel weer verder schrijft als je tijdt hebt ..
Kussies Ala0uia

----------


## 'Prive'

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *ps: voor de mensen met kritiek...heb absoluut niets tegen kritiek..maar ga je maar eens in mijn schoenen verplaatsen, ik heb het niet normaal druk en doe ontzettend me best om te schrijven, ik vind het geweldig om te schrijven...dat is inmiddels wel bekend...
> 
> als ik op school zit en ik ben van plan na school te schrijven...
> dan hoop ik dat ook te doen maar komt er wat tussen..dat doe ik niet expres...
> 
> tja...ik zit niet zoals de meeste 24/7 op maroc.nl...
> 
> ik doe me best om nog te schrijven en ik ga dit verhaal 100000% afmaken, ach wie het niet meer wilt lezen doet dat niet...ik dwing niemand...aan jou de keus...
> ...


_En toevallig voel ik me aangesproken!_

----------


## Ala0uia

Je moet gewoon wachten .. 
 :rotpc:

----------


## rwina_zina

prive, je hoeft je niet aangesproken te voelen  :cheefbek:  

ik gaf mijn mening over het kritiek dat er gegeven werd..that's not a crime  :plet:  

x
rwina

----------


## ToEnSiA

DANKJE WOLAAH JE BENT EEN SCHAT  :boogie:  

JIJ OOK HE AID MABROEK  :blauwe kus:  

EN IEDEREEN VAN MAROC.NL

BESLEMMA

KUSJES VAN EEN GEKKE TOENSIA  :maf2:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door 'Prive'_ 
> *En toevallig voel ik me aangesproken!*


  :regie:  SCHATJE HOE GAAT HET MET JOU TROUWENS!

----------


## Bitch

iedereen een eid marboek 
en thnx voor de vervolgen en schrijf snel weer verder grtz

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *iedereen een eid marboek 
> en thnx voor de vervolgen en schrijf snel weer verder grtz*


thnx jij ook  :tunis:

----------


## ToEnSiA

TUNESIE GAAT SPELEN DUS IK GA JULLIE VERLATEN

 :kusgrijs:

----------


## riffia111

hallo
ga aub zo snel mogelijk verder
ik ben verslaafd geraakt aan deze verhaal
xxxx

----------


## MissCousCous

HEy ik wens iedereen een aid moubarak sa3eed
maak er een mooie dag van 
samen met je familie vrienden kenissen enz
Beslama
MissCousCous

----------


## [email protected]

EMBROUK AL-AID; RAWDOE RIDOEM IMARR INSHALLAH
RWINA ZINA ECHT MOOIE VERVOLGJES echt waar. 
(kon dit maar realiteit zijn) dikke kus zeker verder schrijven want kan niet wachten!!! doeikes

----------


## ToEnSiA

:love2:

----------


## Soussia'86

Merci voor het vervolg van je verhaal.

Dikke kus, beslama

 :boogie:   :wohaa:   :boogie:   :wohaa:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Tbark allah 3liek........echt toppp, mooiiiiiii

shokraaaaaaaaaan

ga gauw verderrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## mocro_turkie

WAUWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lieverd je doet het prachtigggg, ik heb er gewoon geen 
woorden meer voor...amin is gewoon.."de ware"..dames dromen 
jullie ook niet van zo een man??..
Lieffie schrijf snel weer verder ASKIM!!!!
see you tomorrowww...
bye byeeee...

----------


## ToEnSiA

VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGG  :turkije:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *prive, je hoeft je niet aangesproken te voelen  
> 
> ik gaf mijn mening over het kritiek dat er gegeven werd..that's not a crime  
> 
> x
> rwina*


  :maf:

----------


## 'Prive'

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *prive, je hoeft je niet aangesproken te voelen  
> 
> ik gaf mijn mening over het kritiek dat er gegeven werd..that's not a crime  
> 
> x
> rwina*


 _De manier hoe jij het overbracht bevalde me niet! Zahma dat ik 24uur achter p.c zit,ik zeg alleen maar dat ik je verhaal niet meer wil volgen,ik snap best dat je het druk heb enzo.Maar ik haat eenmaal wachtten,en die manier hoe jij het zei: Jah en wie me verhaal niet wil volgen dan volg het toch niet.Tuurlijk voel ik me dan aangesproken he!_

----------


## 'Prive'

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> * SCHATJE HOE GAAT HET MET JOU TROUWENS!*


 _Hey lieverd, ik praat toch nu met jou via msn dus haha_

----------


## rwina_zina

prive, luister....dat het je niet bevalt kan ik niets aan doen..
als je me verhaal niet meer wilt volgen dan houd het op!!
ik heb er respect voor dat je het niet meer wilt volgen...

je zij dat de manier waarop ik het overbracht je niet bevalde....
jou reacie's bevallen mij ook niet...maar ik maak er niet zo een probleem van....meisje...onthoud dat dit maar een verhaal is  :Confused:   :wat?!:  


rwina

----------


## Miss_Sivas

ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat. je verhaal doet het echt

----------


## 'Prive'

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *prive, luister....dat het je niet bevalt kan ik niets aan doen..
> als je me verhaal niet meer wilt volgen dan houd het op!!
> ik heb er respect voor dat je het niet meer wilt volgen...
> 
> je zij dat de manier waarop ik het overbracht je niet bevalde....
> jou reacie's bevallen mij ook niet...maar ik maak er niet zo een probleem van....meisje...onthoud dat dit maar een verhaal is   
> 
> 
> rwina*


_Wie zegt dat ik er een probleem van maak? Toevallig zeg ik gewoon wat ik ervan vindt en dat hoef niet gelijk te betekenen dat ik er een probleem van maak oke.En je hebt inderdaad gelijk het is maar een verhaal maar stel je voor.Je leest een boek die je hebt geleend bij de bieb en je bent in de midden ongeveer.Je vindt het echt een leuk boek daarvoor heb je nog nooit zo boek gelezen.je slaat de bladzijde om en wat blijkt die bladzijde's zijn uit het boek gescheurd!

Dat gevoel heb ik nou als ik maanden moet wachten op een vervolg!_

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

haay haay meid!!
Echt mooi verhaal man hahah en nog bedankt voor et vervolg die je had geplaatst...  :Wink:  
Maar je gaat toch wel door he want ik vind het namelijk super! 
GA VERDER ALSJEBLIEFT :Smilie: 


XxX  :blauwe kus:  Lady Nadia!  :Smilie:

----------


## Bitch

hey zina rwina wanneer ga je weer verder ik kan niet wachten op een vervolg ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat GrtZ Me

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
alles goed?
nog mabrouk el3ied
he ik wilde je even bedanken voor de vervolgjes en ja je heb je verloren tijd goed ingehaald laten we maar hopen dat je snel doorgaat heel veel groetjes van m'tiouia

----------


## rwina_zina

met mijn pen tikkend op de schooltafel zat ik voor me te staren...ik dacht aan mijn amin....waar heb ik hem toch aan verdiend! ik ben ongelovelijk blij met hem.....ik kan niet wachten op hem zometeen te zien..HOU EENS OP ESMA hoorde ik mina zeggen....HOU OP MET JE PEN TIKKEN....ik keek mina aan....ik hoorde haar wel, maar het drong niet tot me door...zo verliefd was ik......mina lachte me uit....'hey esma ik ga na school met fatima mee..' ik keek haar aan en liep naar de lerares...'mevrouw ik voel me niet lekker, ik ga naar huis...'
de vrouw keek me begrijpend aan...'is goed meissie ga maar...' mina keek me vragend aan...'gek waar ga je heen' vroeg ze me in het marokkaans zodat de lerares het niet kon verstaan...'ik ga naar mijn man' zij ik met een glimlach...mina lachte me uit...maar ik pakte me tas en vertrok......voor alles wat hij voor me doet is het nu tijd dat ik wat voor hem doe! ik had al een ideetje.....ik reed met me auto naar de 'amsterdamse stad'
ik parkeerde me auto en pakte me tas en telefoon....terwijl ik liep belde ik amin...ik vroeg hem wanneer hij klaar zou zijn met werken, en ik vertelde hem dat ik vandaag weer zou blijven slapen, amin vertelde dat hij 7 uur klaar was en was dol enthousiast dat ik weer een nachtje bleef slapen...
ook belde ik me moeder....met als smoes dat ik weer bij mina zou slapen en dat souad en de meiden er ook zouden zijn, ik zou nog wel even langs huis gaan vanmiddag om me moeder even te zien...want ze vertelde me dat ze me miste...zucht...als ze me nu al mist...laat staan als ik getrouwd ben...

ik liep eerst een supermarkt binnen en nam natuurlijk een kar mee omdat ik grote boodschappen wilde doen, ik nam van alles mee! natuurlijk alleen maar lekkere dingen...ik had geluk dat ik mijn auto vlakbij had geparkeerd..zo kon ik de boodschappen die ik had gedaan gelijk in de auto plaatsen, nadat ik dat had gedaan liep ik winkel binnen en kocht een heerlijk geurtje voor amin, die liet ik inpakken...ik kocht verder nog een heerlijk geurkaarsen,snoepbakken en ongelovelijk veel snoep, ik kon het niet laten een dierenwinkel in te gaan en 4 goudvisjes te kopen, de man deed ze in een zakje maar ik vond het toch maar eng...
ik kocht een schattige aquarium en liep weer richting de auto..

ik kwam bij onze 'crib' aan en graaide in mijn tas naar de sleutel....ik moest wel 4 keer heen en weer lopen van ons huisje(van amin en esma he!) naar de auto om alle boodschappen uit te laden, nadat alles binnen was deed ik de deur dicht en liep richting de verwarming om die lekker hoog te zetten....
het huis voelde na enkele minuten heerlijk warm aan, ik stroopte me mouwen open deed me haar vast..ik moest aan de slag gaan.....ik deed de vissen in de aquarium en maakte een mooi plaatsje voor ze in de de woonkamer, ik pakte alle zakken snoep die ik had gekocht , die goot ik in de bakken en legde die zo een beetje overal in het huis, zodat waar je ook heen gaat je lekker kan snoepen....
de boodschappen bezorgde ik ook een mooi plaatsje in de keukenkasjes en koelkast....

ik pakte me auto sleutels en reed richting huis, ik moest dat namelijk nog doen..
thuis aangekomen groette ik mijn moeder en vader, we hadden visite, de schoonouders van mijn zusje.. 
mohamed en ikram zaten lekker op de bank te kletsen, ik groette ze allemaal en liep naar boven, ik pakte alle mooie kussentjes die ik had, die zou ik lekker in de woonkamer verspreidde in het huis van amin en mij..
ik nam wat kleding mee en glipte het huis uit, ik reed weer naar ONS huisje...
zoals verwacht had ik het allemaal omgetoverd in een mooi, gezellig, warm sfeertje...
ik berreide het eten voor, op tafel had ik al mooie wijnglazen neergelegd, ik had me inmiddels in iets makkelijks omgekleed, dat vond ik lekker als ik aan het koken was...ik tut me zo wel op...dacht ik..
ik had me witte boxershort aan en een (expres) te grote trouw die van me schouder viel, verder liep ik op mijn witte halve sokjes..me haar had ik een een losse schuine vlecht zitten....ik moest wel lachen om hoe ik eruit zag, terwijl het eten aan het koken was zette ik alle kaarsjes aan en deed het licht uit...ik moest alleen nog wachten op mijn kookkunsten en natuurlijk op amin.....ik plonste op de bank neer, al snel gooide ik mijn blote benen op de bank en lag ik met de afstandsbediening op mijn buik tv te kijken...ik stond maar snel op en bracht het eten op tafel, alles was klaar, nu nog omkleden, tot mijn schrik hoorde ik geritsel achter de deur, even leek ik te schrikken...ik ging bij de deur staan maar deed niet open....ik wachte vol verbazing af wie dat was...de deur ging langzaam open, gelukkig zag ik al snel twee grote onschuldige ogen mijn kant op kijken, het was mijn amin die te vroeg thuis was! WOUW WAT ZIE JE ER S*XY UITTTTTTTTTTTTTT  :stout:  
met een verlegen kop keek ik naar de grond, het was de bedoeling dat je later zou komen sukkel :Smilie: 
ik moest me nog omkleden :frons: , amin lachte en tilde me op, ik gilde het uit, hij bracht me naar de woonkamer en hij liet me bijna vallen van verbazing........O MY GOD ESMA! DAT HAD JE NIET HOEVEN DOEN!!!!!!amin heeft een kwartier met open mond gestaan, hij was super blij met de visjes, hij noemde ze kwik kwek kwak en ali....ik vond dat echt iets voor amin! ik werd omver gegooid met complimentjes! net dat we aan wilde schuiven keek amin me aan...WACHT IK BEN ZO TERUG! amin rende naar boven en kwam 5 minuten later naar beneden lopen met een mooie pak aan.....ze haar had ie in een mooi model gekamt en zelfs de stropdas had ie om! ik stormde op hem af en omhelste hem.....PRACHTIGGGGGGGGGG AMIN!
amin heeft me altijd al verrast, dit is gewoon zo ongelovelijk schattig! amin wilde niet dat ik me zou gaan omkleden want hij vond het super, amin schoof heel beleeft mijn stoel voor me uit..en ging daarna zelf zitten
we aten en kletsten over wat we vandaag allemaal hadden gedaan, amin vond het niet goed dat ik weg ben gegaan uit de les, maar hij keurde het deze keer wel degelijk goed...amin kwam echer ook eerder van zijn werk..!!oke, hij mag weggaan wanneer hij wilt maar toch vind ik dat hij moet blijven daar...
we ruimde net zoals de dag daarvoor samen de tafel af, amin vond het super al die boodschappen die ik had gedaan, maar natuurlijk moest hij weer zeuren dat ik geld bij hem moest halen etc etc..
ik ging lekker op alle kussens liggen op de grond terwijl amin nadat hij zijn sportbroek had aangedaan op de bank ging liggen....esma, we trouwen over een week....begon hij zomaar...ik lachte 'nee je meent het'
amin keek me aan, lieverd..ik wil op huwelijksreis.....  :maf2:   :stout:

----------


## rwina_zina

thanks allemaal voor de reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :duim:  allah ie barekfiek inscha allah!!!! :knipoog: 

prive...dan zou ik zelf een a4'tje vol schrijven en dat in het boek plaatsen  :tong uitsteken:  
nee, ik begrijp uit welke hoek je komt, maar het zal geen maanden meer duren...

het verhaal zal nu een draai krijgen.....amin & esma staat nog een verassing te wachten...een aangename of onaangename daar kom je wel achter als je het leest  :knipoog:  mits je van plan bent het niet meer te lezen  :tong uitsteken:  .......het einde is nabij.....het einde van het verhaal dan he!

nogmaals IEDEREEN bedankt!

rwina

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *thanks allemaal voor de reacties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  allah ie barekfiek inscha allah!!!!
> 
> prive...dan zou ik zelf een a4'tje vol schrijven en dat in het boek plaatsen  
> nee, ik begrijp uit welke hoek je komt, maar het zal geen maanden meer duren...
> 
> het verhaal zal nu een draai krijgen.....amin & esma staat nog een verassing te wachten...een aangename of onaangename daar kom je wel achter als je het leest  mits je van plan bent het niet meer te lezen  .......het einde is nabij.....het einde van het verhaal dan he!
> 
> nogmaals IEDEREEN bedankt!
> ...


ER MOET HELEMAAL GEEN EINDE AAN KOMEN  :Mad:  

MAAR THNX VOOR DIE MOOIE VERVOLG DAMN JE HEBT ECHT TALENT

GO ON!

----------


## missmagreb

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
alsjeblief geen einde.
versin wat anders erbij maar alsjeblief geen einde!
pleaseee okeej
nou topvervolg 
en trouwens:
ik ben vandaag jarigg!! 
nou doei
kus kus kus

----------


## Bitch

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhh niet stoppen!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door missmagreb_ 
> *neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> alsjeblief geen einde.
> versin wat anders erbij maar alsjeblief geen einde!
> pleaseee okeej
> nou topvervolg 
> en trouwens:
> ik ben vandaag jarigg!! 
> nou doei
> kus kus kus*


 [GLOW=deeppink]ER IS ER EEN JARIG HOERA HOERA DAT KUN JE WEL ZIEN DAT IS MISS MAGREB WE VIEREN HET ALLE ZO PRETIG JAJA EN DAAROM ZINGEN WIJ BLIJ BLIJ[/GLOW]

----------


## ToEnSiA

EN SWEETY ALS JE ER EEN EINDE AAN MAAK HE DAN KOM IK JE PERSOONLIJK OP ZOEKEN MET AL JE FANS DUS TIKKEN MET DIE VINGERS EN ER KOMT NOOIT EEN EIND AAN HET VERHAAL SAFFIE

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye lieverd heel erg bedankt voor de vervolgen ze ware weer helemaal top  :duim:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:jeweetog:

----------


## Cheymatje

mabroek el hied allemaal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
ik heb zo lang op en vervolg zitten wachten en nu heeft ze er en vervolg op gezet en het was de moeite waard om te wachten op die vervolg het is de MAKS dit verhaal mensen tbarkellah rwina_zina en nu maar terug wachten op en vervolg want het was en spanenden einde 
moehim beslaaaaaaaaaaam
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## MissCousCous

Nog mabrouk el aid! meid 
ik wou je bedanken voor je ongelofelijke mooie vervolgEN! 
wollah tbarkelah 3liek!
en nog iets
kijk lest niet op mensen die kritiek hebben en je verhaal niet meer willen lezen
want meid believe me! je hebt veeeeeeel meeeeeeeeer fans! waaronder ik  :blij:   :grote grijns:  
dus laat zze lekker praten
9 van de 10 keer zijn ze jaloers......
en ik heb alle begrip voor je dat je niet altijd door kan schrijven want ik zit ook op school en soms is heb je het zooooo druk enz dat je er maar niet aan toe komt
nou dikke boessa koessa 
mwaaaah!
esma

----------


## MissCousCous

NEEEEEJ rwina 3afek stop niet man!
wollah je bent de beste schrijfster wollah sjow ik ben zoooo blij met je verhaal he
maar alsjeblieft stop niet man
we wachten wel 5 maanden als je niet kan doorschrijven
maar het idee dat je stopt NEEEEEEEEJ..........  :Confused:   :brozac:   :frons:   :schok:  
wollah 3afek stop niet man!
greetz 
MissCousCous

----------


## Miss_Sivas

als je een einde aan het verhaal wilt maken wil je aub ervoor zorgen dat het een AANGENAME einde wordt ????? Ik haat een slechte einde
groetjes Miss_Sivas

----------


## Hanan_4ever

TOP vervolg meid  :duim:  
en shcrijf verder als je tijd hebt
dikke boesatje van Hanane

----------


## rwina_zina

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! neee ik dacht juist dat mensen wilde dat dit verhaal snel afgelopen zou zijn! maar als jullie willen dat ik gewoon verder ga..ik heb nog veel fantasie over...dus die zal ik dan ook op dit verhaal uitoefenen! ihihih  :Smilie:  

bedankt voor alle lieve reacties hoor!ik waardeer ze allemaal stuk voor stuk!!!!

ben een beetje laat maar  :gefeliciteerd:  miss maghreb!je bent een trouwe fan  :knipoog: 

 :zwaai:  

ps: ik ben nu aan het verder gaan...

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina _zina
ik zie dat je online bent en je zei dat je verder aan het schrijven bent nou ik hoop dat het een hele lange wordt insha'allah
je doet het echt goed
heel veel xxxxxxjes een trouwe fan m'tiouia

----------


## rwina_zina

snel ging ik rechtop zitten en keek hem vreemd aan..huwelijksreis??? amin knikte, 'ja ik heb wat op internet gekeken en we kunnen bijvoorbeeld naar turkije gaan, marokko gaan we toch al in de zomervakantie..'
ik moest lachen, turkije is geweldig, veel vriendinnen van mij zijn daar heen geweest...ik vertelde amin waar we heen konden gaan in turkije, 'esma het word turkije dus??' ik keek hem lachend aan....'ja het word turkije!'
hij ging weer liggen........terwijl hij aan het zappen was vertelde hij me hoe we dat zouden gaan doen..
ik mocht amin's manier van organiseren wel, dit had hij cker weten wel van te voren geplant, hij doet zowel om me gelukkig te maken, terwijl ik dat al ben als hij bij me is, ik stond op en pakte een tijdschrift....weer ging ik liggen en las het blad, amin was naar voetbal aan het kijken, geconcetreerd was ik een verhaal in het tijdschrift aan het lezen totdat ik amin hoorde praten....'lieverdddddddddddd kom eens bij me liggen'
ik lachte en sprong naar hem toe, ik pakte de afstandsbediening uit zijn handen en zapte naar mtv..
amin stond op en ik nam snel zijn plaats op de bank in, ik kon ook op de andere bank liggen..maar deze ligt lekkerder, hmm daar zullen we ooit mischien wel ruzie over krijgen :Smilie: 
amin kwam terug met een fles fernandes en twee glazen, niet dat hij op de andere bank ging liggen hoor, neeee amin ging op mijn benen zitten.....ik moest heel hard lachen! amin maakte een gezichtsuitdrukking zo van 'ik zit wel lekker' , snel trok ik me benen bij elkaar, ik ging met mijn hoofd op zijn schoot zitten en me benen over de bank heen......amin vertelde mij dat er een bruiloft is en dat wij beidde zijn uitgenodigd, hij keek me lachend aan..van illias  :grote grijns: , ik keek hem met grote ogen aan...en een kleine glimlach, 'oja? wat leuk! wanneer?' 'aanstaande zaterdag inscha allah, illias belde mij vanmiddag op, hij zij dat ik jou MOEST meenemen anders zou hij me dat niet vergeven, we gaan weer met ze alle, tarik en yassin hebben mina en naual al ingelicht....' ik deed alsof ik naar de tv keek, en maakte een geluidje dat 'ja is goed' voorstelde...
illais gaat trouwen dacht ik in mezelf...eerder als mij ook nog eens, pff..het is morgen vrijdag, en overmorgen is die bruiloft, gelukkig heb ik genoeg marokkaanse jurken bij me uit marokko...alleen moet ik nog wel beslissen welke!'waar denk je aan?' hoorde ik amin's stem zeggen....ik lachte snel en schudde me hoofd 'aan niets....wel aan iets..maar dat is niet belangrijk amin....' amin knikte..', 
ik liep naar de huistelefoon en toetste het nummer van mina in, mina nam op met 'wat gaan we aandoen!!!!!!'
ik moest lachen, 'ik weet niet!' mina en ik bespraken van alles en nog wat, amin stond inmiddels ook op, hij gaf me een kus en maakte een gebaar dat hij naar boven ging .....'hey esma wij hebben vandaag ervoor gezorgd dat die twee uurtjes voor morgen vervallen, dat houd dus in dat we vrij zijn...' AAAAAAH SUPER!
ik vroeg naar nouvel, mina vertelde me dat ze hem had gesproken en dat het goed met hem gaat..
verder belde ik me moeder om te kijken of alles goed was, ikram nam op....na lang praten vertelde ikram mij dat ze met ze alle naar eindhoven gaan, naar mijn tante..ze komen zondag terug....'je mocht van mamma hier blijven of gaan, je moet het zelf weten maar je hebt het rijk voor jezelf esma ' lachte me zusje
het leek net of het goed nieuws bleef regenen! zo kon ik dan tot zondag hier bij amin blijven...dat is veel beter in verband met zaterdag, ik hing op en liep de trap op naar boven....ik hoorde amin in de douche zingen..ik klopte op de douchedeur, 'wat is er lieverd?' 'amin er is iemand voor je beneden..' oja??????:S wie dan?????' riep amin, 'die dikke uit de jury van idols  :tong uitsteken: ' amin moest lachen....'TRUT!wacht maar!'lachte hij..
'hey es, zullen we iedereen bellen en vragen of ze langskomen? is gezellig!' voordat ik antwoord gaf pakte ik al de telefoon en begon iedereen te bellen, ik vroeg tarik of hij meteen mina mee kon meenemen, hetzelde deed ik bij souad, yassin en de rest...niemand had wat te doen, dus vanavond zouden ze lekker bij ons chillen, yassin zou een film meenemen, ik zette alvast allemaal lekkere dingen op tafel en liep naar boven om wat anders aan te doen, ik trok mijn witte sportbroek aan, de rest liet ik gewoon zoals het was, amin stond in zijn boxer zijn haar te drogen, 'iedereen komt over een half uurtje, amin vond het geweldig.....hij was ook super enthousiast dat ik het hele weekend bij hem zou blijven..

met ze alle zaten we onderuit gezakt voor de tv, iedereen was er, echt letterlijk iedereen, het was ongelovelijk gezellig....wij meiden zaten bij elkaar, de film was afgelopen en wij meiden gingen naar boven..
de meiden waren gek op ons nieuwe huisje, we kletsten in de slaap kamer over van alles en nog wat..
vooral over zaterdag, de bruiloft zou in een zaal plaatsvinden, zodra het in een zaal werd gehouden wisten wij altijd genoeg, dat betekent dat meiden en jongen lekker bij elkaar kunnen zitten...anders zie ik amin niet..
mina en souad had het over illias, terwijl ik mijn haren kamde luisterde ik stieken mee, het is niet dat ik niet mee mocht luisteren, maar ik wilde gewoon eerder niet laten merken dat ik geitereseerd was...
'ik weet niet hoelang die twee het vol gaan houden hoor' lachte souad....die zin spookte even door mijn hoofd..niet volhouden? waarom trouwen ze dan dacht ik diep...
de meiden en ik liepen na een tijdje naar beneden, de jongens waarom zoals verwacht alweer voetbal aan het kijken, maar zodra wij er waren hadden wij natuurlijk controle over de afstandsbediening..
we bleven tot diep in de nacht kletsen en kletsen..we spraken voor zaterdag af en iedereen vertrok, ik gaapte..ik was ongelovelijk moe en ging daarom ook gelijk naar boven en sprong in bed...
het licht liet ik voor amin aan, na een tijdje kwam hij ook de kamer in en sprong naast me, ik snel voelde ik zijn warme hand mij naar zich toe trekken, ik lag nu in een positie waarin ik in de ogen van amin keek...
hij vroeg me hoelaat hij me wakker moest maken, ik vertelde hem dat ik vrij was en dat hij me dus gewoon kon laten slapen, amin deed zijn ogen dicht...al snel gingen ze weer open, 'natuurlijk ga jij morgen kijken wat je aan gaat doen he esma? ik knikte lachend 'ja hoezo?'..'nou, zou jij voor mij ook even willen kijken wat ik aan gaan doen, en als je tijd hebt wil je dan even een mooie stropdas voor me halen die bij jou kleding zal staan, dan passen we leuk bij elkaar :P' ik moest lachen......ik gaf amin een kus en zij dat ik alles zou regelen morgen..
ik kon niet in slaap vallen, amin echter wel, die was al in slaap gedonderd, ik dacht aan illias...pff...bel hem morgen! zij een klein stemmetje in mijn hoofd...ik twijfelde....ik kan hem toch gewoon bellen en hem feliciteren? dat is toch normaal? of niet..jawel! dat is heel normaal! morgen bel ik hem inscha allah, waarom zij hij tegen amin dat ik moest komen?? ik schudde mijn hoofd en kroop tegen amin aan, toen kwam echter de slaap wel aan waggelen...als snel was ik in dromenland..........


 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## rasti1

Bedankt voor jouw vervolg  :duim:

----------


## Bitch

oke thnx en snel weer verder

----------


## hasna_the_best

heel erg bedankt voor t vervolg  :duim:

----------


## Miss_Sivas

Bedankt voor je vervolg meid en nu maar hopen dat je snel weer verder gaat, je verhaal is echt dodelijk ik lees het met alle plezier 
dikke kus Miss_Sivas

----------


## missmagreb

bedankt en waar blijft mijn kadootjuh
ooh ik weet al wat ik wilk
nog een extralarge huge  big vervolg
dat sou heel fijn zijn
nou bedankt voor je vervolg
dikke KoESz...

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINA........RWINA.....RWINA......
sjooooooooooooow 
wat een leuk stuk zeg he!  :maf2:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
wollah ik heb geen woorden meer voor je verhaal zooooo 
PRACHTIG.....  :Iluvu:  
maar ga gauw weer verder schat
dikke koessaaaaaaaaa
esmaaaaa

----------


## ToEnSiA

THNX!!!! VOOR JE VERVOLG EN ERG BEDANKT DAT ER GEEN EINDE AAN KOMT  :Iluvu:

----------


## Zina_Ada

heeeeey!!!



Heel goed vervolg!!! Ik/we wachten op nog een vervolg!!!!

Beslama 

Ada

----------


## rasti1

Hi Rwina , ik wacht op je vervolgen ewa laat me niet lang wachten  :knipoog:

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, het is echt wel spannend want er gaat nog iets gebeuren tussen Esma en Illias... (denk ik toch)...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Tbark allah 3liek...zoals altijd weer hee...  :duim:   :duim:  

 :regie:  ga snellllllllllllllll en gauwww verderrrrrrrr

----------


## Ala0uia

Wayo0o0oww . :maf2:  . t0p vervolg. . echt een geweldige stuk .. ho0p dat je weer snel verder schrijft wanneer je tijd hebt ..
wordt het nou wat tussen ilias en esma .. :S .. ho0p het eigenlijk niet  :Confused:  .. maareh het is jou verhaal .. dus jij mag al je fantasien inst0ppen..
schrijf snel verder .. (inschallah) .

Laterzzz ...  :zwaai:

----------


## Cheba D

Zo meid jij hebt echt talent ! Ga zo door want ik wil wel weten hoe het afloopt!!!!

Groetjes,

Cheba D  :duim:  

Doei!  :zwaai:

----------


## mocro_turkie

WAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA TURKIJEEEEEE???
HAHAHAHAHA HOE KOMT ZE DR BIJ!!!
SCHATJE JE DOET HET PERFECT....IM IN LOVE WHIT YOUR STORY  :Iluvu:  
LIEVERD GA SNEL WEER VERDER..IK KAN OOK NIET WACHTEN!

ps: mensen dat de schrijfster van deze prachtige verhaal mijn beste vriendin is, betekent echt niet dat ze mij verteld wat er gaat gebeuren in het volgende vervolg.......
Ik vraag wel altijd..aaaahh wat gaat er gebeuren..MAAR NEE HOO, GEEN WOORD KOMT ER UIT...dus ik w8 even geduldig op vervolg als jullie!!! Niet denken dat ze oneerlijk is en het verteld aan de mensen in haar omgeving...alhoewel ik soms echt de neiging heb om haar te killen..soms stopt ze zooo spannend en dan moet ik het gewoon weten, maar toch zegt ze niks HELAAS!!!!! maar ja als ik haar kill, dan killen jullie mij volgens mij anders krijgen jullie allemaal geen geweldige vervolgen meer..nou ik wens iedereen alvast veeeeel leesplezier
En lieverd ik hou van je..
ciaoooooooooooo (K) (K) (K) (<<<<<<<je weet toch msn!!!)

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA TURKIJEEEEEE???
> HAHAHAHAHA HOE KOMT ZE DR BIJ!!!
> SCHATJE JE DOET HET PERFECT....IM IN LOVE WHIT YOUR STORY  
> LIEVERD GA SNEL WEER VERDER..IK KAN OOK NIET WACHTEN!
> 
> ps: mensen dat de schrijfster van deze prachtige verhaal mijn beste vriendin is, betekent echt niet dat ze mij verteld wat er gaat gebeuren in het volgende vervolg.......
> Ik vraag wel altijd..aaaahh wat gaat er gebeuren..MAAR NEE HOO, GEEN WOORD KOMT ER UIT...dus ik w8 even geduldig op vervolg als jullie!!! Niet denken dat ze oneerlijk is en het verteld aan de mensen in haar omgeving...alhoewel ik soms echt de neiging heb om haar te killen..soms stopt ze zooo spannend en dan moet ik het gewoon weten, maar toch zegt ze niks HELAAS!!!!! maar ja als ik haar kill, dan killen jullie mij volgens mij anders krijgen jullie allemaal geen geweldige vervolgen meer..nou ik wens iedereen alvast veeeeel leesplezier
> En lieverd ik hou van je..
> ciaoooooooooooo (K) (K) (K) (<<<<<<<je weet toch msn!!!)*


ZO VEEL TYP JIJ JE KON NET ZO GOED EEN VERVOLG TYPPEN  :grote grijns:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik slaapte lekker uit, het was al 1 uur en vond dat ik nu toch echt wel mocht opstaan! terwijl ik mijn tanden poetste maakte ik mijn globale planing voor de dag...eerst naar huis om mijn ouders uit te zwaaien..dan de stad snel in..ik kleedde me om en stapte me auto in richting huis...
ik groette me ouders die bezig waren met jassen aantrekken...ik heb dus geluk gehad dat ze niet waren vertrokken, me moeder vertelde me dat ik op mezelf moest passen etc etc..
ik zwaaide ze uit en ging naar binnen, ik ruimde alles op en sprong even voor de tv met me benen op de tafel, ik kookte snel wat voor mezelf en at op mijn dooie gemak alles op....ik werd een beetje zenuwachtig toen ik me telefoon op de tafel zag liggen, ik twijfelde...zal ik illias bellen...gewoon vragen hoe het gaat en hem feliciteren?! ik pakte me me telefoon en langzaam ging ik naar me telefoonboek, me hart kon ik zowat horen toen ik bji de i aankwam..en helemaal toen ik illias zag staan....toch drukte ik op bellen....
al snel hoorde ik een stem praten....'heeeeeeeey esma! wat een verassing!' zei illias met een belgisch accent..
ik stotterde even maar nadat ik even aan amin dacht kwam het wel weer goed...'hey illias! hoe is het met je!!!'
'goed goed! alhamdolilah! en hoe is het met jij esma!' ja elhamdolilah het gaat lekker..' zeg ik hoop niet dat je nu afbelt voor morgen he? 'haha nee illias ben je gek, jou bruiloft wil ik niet missen!' zij ik met een lachje.
'ik belde je om jullie te feliciteren, ik ben echt blij voor jou en sena, ik weet cker dat jullie gelukkig worden!'
illias was even stil...'inschallah, ik vind het echt super lief dat je belt esma' 'ooh geen probleem hoor! maar ik ga hangen want ik moet nog veel dingen doen..' 'waga safi is goed, ik zie je morgen esma!' 'ja ik zie je morgen illias..beslama....'.... pff..wat was ik blij dat ik daar ook weer van af was, ik keek naar de klok en schrok me dood, het was alweer half 5!!!! de tijd gaat ongelovelijk snel, ik moet nog de stad in! ik pakte al me spullen die ik nodig had en liep snelletjes naar de auto, en plaatste me spullen in de auto en reed vliegends vlug naar de stad, ik koos een mooie gebroken witte stropdas voor amin, ik besefte echter wel dat ik dan ook in die kleur moest....ik liep snel een winkel binnen waar ik wat gebroken witte ogenschaduw haalde en nog wat kleine dingetjes..ik reed naar het huis van mij en amin.........

ik trof amin thuis al aan, met zijn benen op de tafel, tv kijkend, ik groette hem en liep naar boven....
ik haalde een mooie pak van amin uit de kast en deed de stropdas erbij...perfecte combi want een klein labeltje wat toch wel te zien was op de pas was ook gebroken wit, ik hangde het setje van amin aan de deur..
nu ik nog....ik belde een vriendin van mij op die een zaak had in marokkaanse kleding en vroeg haar of ze wat in het gebroken wit voor me had, 'tuuurlijk esma!' nou met die woorden was ik ongelovelijk blij, ik moest in een uurtje bij haar zijn want de zaak zou dan sluiten, ik pakte me tas en rende de trap af...amin die net een glas cola in zijn handen had keekme vragend aan...hij maakte lachend een gebaar zo van 'wat ga je doen' 
ik vertelde hem het hele gebeuren....hij moest lachen...meisjes toch! was zijn reactie....'dag amin'
ik reed naar me vriendin toe die gelukkig al voor me had klaar gezet.......ik liep de zaak binnen en al snel kwam ze op me af stormen, we hadden elkaar al een tijdje niet gezien.....snel nam ze me mee naar achter...
een prachtige (gebroken witte) jurk hing er voor me klaar....ik kon me ogen niet geloven...'en hoe vind je hem???????' fatima hij is prachtig!!!!!!!! riep ik, ze vertelde me dat ze nu ook prof negaffa was...ik wilde absoluut dat zij mijn negaffa zou zijn op mijn bruiloft! ik nam de jurk in hoes en al mee en vertrok naar huis..

ik belde aan want ik had te veel in handen om de deur open te doen, amin nam de spullen aan toen ik binnen kwam, ik rekte me uit, ik had wel veel gedaan vandaag! amin had eten voor me klaar staan...ik had inderdaad honger, dus ik schoof gelijk aan en at alsof ik nog nooit van eten had gehoord....
amin wilde de kleding hoes open maken om te kijken wat er in zat totdat ik schreeuwde...
van schrik liet hij het los...ik moest ongelovelijk lachen.......'ik schrok me dood esma!'  :hihi:  
neee amin je mag het morgen pas zien.....amin was toen helemaal benieuwd....
maar dat kon mij niets schelen...morgen is morgen....
ik pakte de huistelefoon en belde mina op....ik ging op de bank liggen waar amin zat...ik praten met mina terwijl amin met me haar speelde en tv aan het kijken was.... 

(sorryyyyy ik moet nu naar me werk!!!!! i'll be back!  :boogie:  )

----------


## Bitch

thnx 

wel jammer dat het zo'n kort stukje was 
maar was wel leuk

----------


## Soussia'86

Ja, bedankt voor het vervolg.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## The_Alicia

Heyy,...

Zo leuk.  :boogie:  

Het is echt schattig wanneer hij dat zei over die kleding. Ik moest echt lachen. Zodra je kan, snel weer verder gaan.

Sweet kisses,
Alicia

----------


## ToEnSiA

THNX SWEETY

IK HOU VAN JE VERHAAL I'M IN LOVE WITH YOU STORY

GA GAUW VERDER!!

----------


## Miss_Sivas

thnx voor je vervolg he ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat 
groetjes Miss_Sivas  :Smilie:

----------


## Ala0uia

Kort Maaar Krachtig..  :knipoog:

----------


## rasti

IK WIL EEN VERVOLG  :huil:

----------


## missmagreb

waaaajoooow bedankt voor je evrvolg
fantastisch gewoon.
nou lieverd
h.v.j
dIkke k0EsZ.....

----------


## arhaz

mooi vervolg!! erg kort dus verwacht ik de volgende extra lang!!!!

----------


## 'Prive'

_Zo ben een tijdje niet online geweest! Ben ff stiekiem online op me werk .En rwina_zina je moet zeker te weten verder gaan .En toensia chek your pm_

----------


## MissCousCous

Hallo Lieffie,
Sjow echttt een leuk vervolg heb je geschreven
ga gauw weer verder als je kan h! :ole:  
dikke koessaaaaa  :kusgrijs:  
MissCousCous

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Echt mooi vervolgen dat je hebt geplaats_  :duim: 
_Jij verdiend de trofee van beste 'schrijster'_  :stout: 

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## BniMakada

Ghdem (werk) M3a Rasek Oe Thalla Frasek....als je maar snel wat schrijft!!

----------


## Bitch

is er nu nog niks  :frons:

----------


## rwina_zina

het is zaterdag, we hebben met de rest van de groep afgesproken om 2 uur, dan zijn we ongeveer 5 uur in belgie, het is nu 12 uur, that means i have 2 hours, amin is snel boodschappen aan het doen, ik stap net de douche uit en droog me haar...ik denk goed na over hoe ik me haar ga doen, het beste is gewoon los, dan zie je me krullen het best, en dat vind ik op een of andere manier gewoon lekkerder zitten...los haar word het dus.. ik was gelukkig wel zo slim geweest om goeie gel te halen, ik deed me haar, en nadat ik klaar was ermee deed ik het even vast met een spelt zodat ik beter me make up op kon doen, ik haalde mijn make up tasje tevoorschijn en maakte me lichtjes op met de gebroken witte ogenschaduw, ik hoorde de deur beneden opengaan, 'ik ben thuisss' schreeuwde amin, ik had me kleren nog niet aangedaan dus ik vroeg hem niet de kamer in te komen, 'schiet op, ik moet me ook omkleden!' ik moest lachen....ik trok snel mijn badjas aan en bracht z'n pak naar hem toe, hij was gek op de stropdas, ik gaf hem een kus en vertelde hem dat de kamer nu even van mij was...'kan je please me haar doen esma???' amin keek me lief aan...ik pakte mijn potje gel en wax en deed zijn haar, mijn lievelings kapsel natuurlijk, lekker door de war!! amin kon hetzelde effect niet krijgen zeurde hij altijd, ik wist dat hij gewoon te lui was om zijn haar te doen, ook pakte ik mijn creme en smeerde zijn gezicht in, zijn bruine huid glanste een beetje, ik vond het mooi!!!
amin moest alleen zijn pak nog aan doen! snel vluchte ik naar de slaap kamer en maakte me verder op...
ik pakte mijn tasje en deed daar alles in wat ik nodig had, waarschijnlijk zouden we in belgie slapen want ik denk niet dat we terug kunnen rijden, dus ik pakte een wat grotere tas erbij en deed daar alles in wat ik en amin nodig zullen hebben, kleren voor ons beide, tandenborstel etc etc etc....ik trok me jurk aan en deed alles goed, me sieraden en nu de spelt uit mijn haar...ik was klaar, ik deed nog niet mijn dejalaba aan want ik wilde nog even van amin weten wat hij van me jurk vond, ik liep richting amin terwijl ik mijn oorbel nog even in mijn oor deed, bij amin aangekomen kreeg ik een lieve reactie, amin slikte even en zat me met open mond naar me te kijken..hij kwam op me af en kuste me....lachend duwde ik hem van me af 'me make up! :Smilie: '......
snel trok ik amin terug en kuste hem...

het was half twee, amin en ik zaten aan tafel te eten, amin had de camera in de lader gestopt..
ik ruimde de tafel af terwijl amin mij aan het filmen was, hij wilde dit voor altijd bij zich hebben vertelde hij..
daarom maakte ik een mooie aankondiging voor de camera....
'lieve amin...ik hou van je..en dat zal altijd zo zijn! wat er ook gebeurd, weet dat ik aan je denk en met heel mijn hart en ziel van je hou...' ik gaf de camera een kus, amin moest lachen..we danste de hele woonkamer door op de mooie muziek van ehoub toufik, terwijl amin alles checkte in ons huis voordat we zouden vertrekken deed ik de tassen in de auto, me handtasje gooide ik voor..ik pakte nog even drinken en snoep voor in de auto..
amin had het luchtje op die ik voor hem had gekocht, ik vond hem zo heerlijk ruiken!
mina belde me op dat ze zo met ze alle bij ons zouden zijn, ik vertelde dat aan amin, ik ging alvast in de auto zitten en zocht alvast een leuke cd uit, al snel zag ik amin de deur achter zich dicht doen en naar de auto lopen, hij liep zo mooi! zo macho! ik moest ervan lachen..zijn pak stond hem zo goed!!!! hij is zo mooi!!!!
lang..breed...lekkere stekels die door de war zijn...mooie grote ogen en een mooie bruine huid...ik heb een prins aan de haak geslagen! hij ging naast me zitten...'bismilah' hij starte de auto en zette de muziek op die ik hem voorschoof, al snel werd de auto heerlijk warm, amin deed zijn jasje uit, damn!!!!!hij deed zijn stropdas wat losser, wouw! ik had een glimlach op mijn gezicht door mijn gedachtes.....al snel keek amin in de spiegel...'biecht op meid! wat is er verkeerd aan me! waarom lach je me uit!' lachte amin...nu kreeg ik helemaal een brede glimlach op me gezicht....'nee amin, je bent gewoon mooi' 'nou esma ik word verlegen hoor!'
we dollde wat in de auto en vertelde elkaar moppen, toen we 4 auto's langs ons zagen rijden met allemaal bekende koppen reden we...tarik reed vooraan met mina, hij begon te toeteren, ze3ma bruiloft...as snel toeterde wel allemaal mee....mensen zaten ons echt aan te kijken van HUH!! alleen marokkaanse mensen op straat begrepen ons..door het bekende ritme van het toeteren TUUT TUUT TUTUTUT! eenmaal op de snelweg reed iedereen door elkaar heen, als iemand wilde stoppen moesten we elkaar bellen..maar tot nu toe wilde niemand nog stoppen...amin en ik lulde ongelovelijk veel over van alles en nog wat, de tijd ging daardoor snel, amin en ik snoepte ook nog eens veel! we vonden dat allebei fout want dan konden we straks niet van de kip genieten, we probeerde elkaar af te kicken maar zonder enig positief resultaat, we bleven maar eten....ik kon niet anders dan in de snoep een knoop te maken en achterin te gooien, toen bleven we er vanaf, ik gaf amin drinken en nam zelf ook, het pakje gooide ik heel associaal uit het raam en kwam onder de auto van souad en arif terecht die toen groot licht gaven en vervolgens lachend langsreden...
amin en brahim waren gevaarlijk aan het doen op de weg, ze gingen naast elkaar rijden, dat hield veel mensen op, ik werd gek! terwijl brahim en hij helemaal dubbel lagen, ik smeekte amin door te rijden..dat deed hij dan ook..

aangekomen in belgie moesten we nog even zoeken naar de zaal, die vonden we snel gelukkig...ongelovelijk veel auto's waren voor de zaal geparkeerd, het zag er van buiten mooi uit! echt een trouwzaal!! het begon al donker te worden en vele mensen liepen naar binnen, jonge meisjes en jonge mannen, wij parkeerde de auto en liepen met de hele groep naar binnen, de zaal was zo mooi!!!! er brandde niet veel licht, dat zou gebeuren als illias en sena naar binnen zouden komen, er waren al veel mensen, veel meisjes ogen waren op onze jongens gericht, maar er waren ook veel ogen op ons meisjes gericht, ik had mijn djelaba nog aan net als mina souad en naual, illias had ons verteld dat er een tafel voor ons was gereserveerd, mo vroeg naar die tafel en al snel werden we naar een tafel gebracht vlakbij de bruidstafel en de dansvloer, 'master hoor illias!' zij mo hardop, er werd al lekkere egyptische muziek gedraaid, de zaal was groot, ik keek rond, en zag lang niet iedereen, mina stond op en deed haar djelaba uit, naual en souad deden dat ook en ik deed dat dan maar ook, alle meisjes keken ons aan! we hadden allemaal vette jurken aan! we kregen complimentjes van iedereen...
'SLAT OE SLEM 3LA RASOELALAH IE LAAA SJA IE LA SJA SIDNA MOHAMED WALLAH OE MA3A SJAAAAL ALI, JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ JOEJ !!!' dat was het teken dat illias en sena waren geariveerd, me hart begon te kloppen, mensen stonden allemaal op, ook wij.....illias kwam binnen in een prachtige pak, en sena in een hele mooie bruidsjurk, ze deden dus niet aan meerdere kledingstukken etc etc, dat doen amin en ik dus wel, jedwane werd hard gedraaid door de marokkaanse dj, en de mensen klapte allemaal....ik kreeg een brok in mij keel, waarom???!!!! ik begreep het gewoon niet! ik hield mijn tranen in, illias en sena maakte een dans en gingen daarna zitten, illias wierp een blik naar ons toe en zwaaide heel blij naar ons, hij was zo te zien blij dat wij er waren, z'n vrienden, illias keek me aan, ik lachte naar hem, hij ook naar mij en snel sloeg ik mijn ogen neer...iedereen was al snel de dansvloer op gesprongen, amin trok me mee, we danste, en al snel vergat ik de pijn die ik even voelde, ik werd weer meegetrokken door amin, ik keek hem vragend aan, het werd duidelijk toen ik mo arif en de rest van de jongens bij illias zag staan en feliciteren, de meiden stonden bij sena, ik liep naar sena, ik feliciteerde en kuste haar, ze was blij me te zien zij ze, dat meende ze wel kon ik zien, ik voelde dat illias zat te kijken dus ik toverde een glimlach op mijn gezicht, de meiden gingen naar illias toe en ik volgde ze, amin en de rest feliciteerde sena, ik was als laatst bij illias, hij vroeg me hoe het ging, 'perfect!'
ik gaf hem een hand...gefeliciteerd..zij ik zacht...hij hield me hand stevig vast..ik keek hem niet aan...
toen ik voelde dat hij te lang me hand vast hield keek ik hem wel aan, 'esma wat is er..' vroeg hij, ik trok me zachtjes los en keek hem strak aan 'er is niets illias, maak je nou niet druk op je eigen bruiloft' illias lachte zachtjes..'je ziet er prachtig uit esma, net een engel'..ik voelde me wangen rood worden, ik bedankte hem en ging naar amin toe MIJN MAN! waarvan ik zielsveel hou vertelde ik mezelf...het eten werd geserveerd en amin en ik zaten elkaar aan te kijken en schoten in de lach, veel mensen keken ons aan....het werd zo erg dat we beide tranen in ons ogen kregen, mensen lachte met ons mee terwijl ze niet wisten waarom..
het ging om de snoep....amin en ik konden gewoon niet eten, we zaten door de snoep vol, amin fluisterde lachen in me oor 'woelah eet! we gaan toch niet deze lekkere marokkaanse kip voor dekamarkt snoep laten zitten!' hahahaha!! we aten...we keken elkaar aan na elk stukje kip dat we doorslikte, we konden echt niet meer maar we aten door!
ik kreeg een smsje...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## habiba_zina

Wauw ga gauw verder.
wollah je verhaal is verslavend wekkend.
 :jeweetog:   :jeweetog:

----------


## Boufarkoesh

Jazeker verslaafwekkend habiba_zina daar heb je helemaal gelijk in ga sneeeeeeeeeeeeeel verder thanks  :boogie:

----------


## Bitch

spannend 

thnx voor het vervolg weer een toppertje hoor
en snel weer verder please echt super!!!!!!!!

----------


## BniMakada

Hey Rwina,

We weten nu doooor en dooooor hoe goed Amin er uit ziet. De jongens die deze topic dagelijks bijhouden en lezen willen ook weten hoe Esma er uit ziet??!!

We weten dat ze krullen heeft enzo maar voor de reste weten we niet zoveel. Nou, kom op en geef ons een watertandende beschrijving van Esmaaaaaa......

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Kapotttttttt Moeilijkkkkkkkkkk  :bril:   :bril:  
 :regie:  spannnenddddddddddd ga snel verder meid....

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Wohoow Zker Vet vervolg!! Ben benieuwd h0e het verder gaat!! :grote grijns:  dus schrijf een vervolg!

----------


## Ala0uia

Wayoo00w gruwelijke stuk ...
h0op dat je weer snel verder schrijft ..!!
Tbarkalah 3liek... 

Beslema BoesSa Ala0uia ..

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaajooooow zwaar goeie vervolg.
ga snel verder!!!
en wie heeft haar gesmst!! 
nou sgatjuh k ga 
doeg  :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

nog steeds niks  :frons:

----------


## Soussia'86

:student:  Ofwel heeft Illias haar gesmst, ofwel die broer van Reda...

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

VERVOLG GRAAG!  :Smilie:

----------


## MissCousCous

HEEEEY RWINTJUHHHH
SAAAAA KAPOT GOEIE VERVOLGGGG
GA GAUW WEER VERDER
DIKKE KOESSA BOESSAAAA
MissCousCous

----------


## soumeya

heeeeeeeeeeeey


schrijffffffffffffffff alstublieftttttttttttttttttt verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



 :oog:  



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx soumeya

----------


## rwina_zina

dus ik kreeg een smsje....snel opende ik hem, tuurlijk is ie niet van illias, het is zijn bruiloft dan gaat ie me toch niet smsen, het was van samier, 'hey lieverd, hoe is het daar? ik wilde je even veel plezier wensen..'
me hart begon al een stuk minder te flippen, snel stopte ik mijn telefoon weer in mijn tasje...en at door..
nadat we alles hadden gehad, zelfs de fruit, gingen de mensen weer dansen, amin en ik zaten een beetje onderuit gezakt op de stoelen, we zaten echt vol, amin vooral, maar die kan er wel tegen..

de avond verliep verder prima, het was super gezellig, de zaal begon wat leeg te lopen en alleen de echte vrienden van het echtpaar waren nog aanwezig, de dj bleek dus ook een goeie vriend te zijn van illias, dus hij zette een leuke cd op en met ze alle gingen we aan een tafel zitten, illias was er wel, sena echter niet..die was zich waarschijnlijk aan het voorbereiden......
we kletsten allemaal over van alles, ja hoor..ik zag het al aankomen...'nee we kunnen niet naar huis nu..het is te laat en ik ben echt moe!' zeurde de helft van de groep, illias stond erop dat hij zou regelen waar we zouden verblijven.....na een tijdje te hebben gezeten.gedanst/gelachen en gepraat in de zaal bracht illias ons naar een mooi huis, we gingen naar binnen en zochten allemaal een kamer uit..
het was een heerlijk huis...
amin snauwde dat hij het had kunnen weten dat we zouden blijven slapen en dat hij spullen mee moest nemen, ik lachtte en liet hem zien dat ik alles bij me had, amin stond met open mond te kijken...
hij zij niets...hij gaf me een lange kus....

(dit stukje is speciaal voor BniMakada, ik zal voor een keer uit amin's ogen schrijven :knipoog: ..)

ik kuste haar..het gevoel dat ze bij mij los maakt is niet te omschrijven...
nadat ik haar kuste ging ze zich omkleden...ik keek uit het raam...zij stond zich achter mij om te kleden..
ik weet dat het fout is..maar stieken kon ik meekijken door het raam naar esma...aangezien het donker was...
ze deed haar wilde krullen vast en trok haar jurk uit, wit....ja wit was haar strakke boxershort en bh..
ik kreeg het warm door haar..ze was zo ongelovelijk aantrekkelijk...maar inhouden kon ik me altijd...
het is mijn vrouw, ik zal haar nooit iets aandoen wat ze niet wilt...maar dat weet ze...
ze was haar bruine slanke huid aan het insmeren met creme....'mag ik me omdraaien esma?'
'NEEEEEEEE' ik moest lachen....wayouw wayouw als ze erachter komt dat ik haar kan zien kilt ze me, en als ik me omdraai al helemaal...maar ik hou van uitdagingen..langzaam draaide ik me om...esma keek me geschrokken aan...ze wilde wat zeggen....maar ik gaf haar de kans niet...ik nam mijn vrouw in mijn armen en kuste haar...
als ik zou voelen dat ze tegen stribbelde zou ik meteen ophouden, maar deed ze niet, ik hield mijn hand op haar warme rug en met mijn andere hand streelde ik haar gezicht....we maakte ons na een tijdje los...ik wilde weglopen maar ik keek goed naar haar...nog zij ze niets...ze keek me met haar mooie grote ogen aan, haar lippen zo zacht als zijde...haar huid glanstte door de creme...
nog bleef ze me aankijken..terwijl ze haar witte pyjama pakte en die aantrok....met mijn handen in mijn zakken en mijn hoofd schuin en een kleine glimlach keek ik haar aan...
ik pakte mijn spullen en wilde de kamer uit lopen om me om te kleden, esma ging voor de deur staan en schudde lachend haar hoofd...'nee, nu is het jou beurt...' ik moest lachen...maar wat zij wilt...
ik deed mijn blouse uit, esma bleef me aankijken op de manier dat ik haar aankeek...

(back to esma)

ik weet niet wat voor actie dat van amin was...maar ik vond het niet erg....wat raar..normaal gesproken zou ik hem de hoeken laten zien, ik kreeg even geen lucht meer door amin....hij trok zijn blouse uit....die six pack had ie cker behaalt! dat was wel duidelijk te zien, hoewel ik het eerder heb gezien blijft het bijzonder...
amin had een replay boxer aan, zelfs style als het gaat om boxer's, ik moest lachen om mijn gedachten...
ik wist van amin dat hij niet in pyjama's slaapt...dus ik kon er langer van genieten dan hij...
ik pakte mijn creme en liep op amin af, langzaam smeerde ik hem in......hij ging op het bed zitten en ik masseerde zijn rug...'dat had ik nou echt nodig esma...' ja dat weet ik amin.....

amin sliep, maar ik lag na te denken....ik kroop dicht tegen amin aan, meestal viel ik dan lekker in slaap...dit keer echter niet, mijn gedachte was bij illias, ik hoop met heel mijn hart dat hij gelukkig zal zijn..
lanzaam viel ik in slaap........dat duurde niet lang...ik werd diep in de nacht wakker....ik voelde me niet goed, ik voelde een gevoel dat elk moment naar een huil moment kon leidden...
ik greep naar me telefoon, ik zag veel oproepen gemist en een smsje...illias....
'esma, please bel me als je dit leest...' me hart klopte harder....langzaam maakte ik me los van amin en liep naar de gang, ik belde illias op.....ik hoorde hem zacht mijn naam zeggen....'illias.....wat is er??' fluisterde ik zacht zodat amin me niet zou horen...of de andere mensen in het huis....'esma...kan je asjeblieft over een half uur naar buiten komen??' ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen...dus ik zij maar ja.....
nadat ik ophing liep ik zachtjes de kamer weer binnen.....ik pakte zacht mijn dikke warme witte trui....me sokken....en een elatiek....ik maakte mijn haar vast en ging in bed liggen, een half uur is nog lang niet voorbij...ik had het mis want al snel was er een half uur voorbij gegaan, ik kroop langzaam het bed uit..de trap af..ik kon alleen de belgat (marokkaanse schoenen) van mina in de gang vinden, die trok ik maar aan..
ik trilde ongelovelijk...als iemand me nu zou snappen zou ik echt zwaar de lul zijn...dan zou me toekomst naar de tering zijn, wat moet ik dan als smoes gebruiken! dan doe ik gewoon alsof ik aan het slaapwandelen ben..
ik deed dus met trillende handen de buiten deur open, ik kon wel janken toen ik de deur achter me sloot....want...HOE KOM IK ER WEER IN!!!!!  :zweep:  ik keek rond en zag niemand staan....ooooo myyyy goddd...wat moet ik nu doen!!!!!!! wanhopig sloeg ik mijn handen in mijn gezicht...op dat moment zag ik een auto licht geven...langzaam liep ik naar de auto toe en zag illias zitten...ik stapte in en keek hem aan....
we keken elkaar ongeveer 5 minuten aan.......we reden weg...'waar gaan we heen' vroeg ik hem...
'wees niet bang esma...ik wil niet dat we gezien worden, wie weet wat ze van ons gaan denken'
ik kreeg een ongelovelijke kut gevoel doordat ik dacht aan hoe ik straks nou naar binnen moest komen..
ik vertelde dat aan illias en hij haalde glimlachend een sleutel te voorschijn....'esma zou ik jou naar buiten laten komen en vervolgens laten zitten...dacht je daadwerkelijk dat ik dat zou doen?'...
ik keek hem aan en schudde lachend mijn hoofd...illias....vertel me waarom je nu niet bij je vrouw bent..  :argwaan:

----------


## marocgirlll

meid kan je plzz nog een stukje schrijven ik vind het zo'n goed verhaal

plzzzzz

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaaaaaaajoooooooooooow bedankt voor je vervolg ik kon het denk k niet langer volhouden.
nou ga weer snel verder okeej
doei zina
beslmaaa

----------


## ToEnSiA

het is spanned meid  :maf2:

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Meid waaar blijft het vervolg?  :Confused:

----------


## Bitch

jah echt cool vooral dat stuk dat je uit amin's perspectief doet 
is echt een leuk stukkie 

maar wil wel snel weer een vervolgje

----------


## ZuidMarocia

wooooow zoo mooi zo prachtig dit word een onvergetelijk verhaaltje 

spannend...!!!!!!!!!!

ga snel verder zinaa tbark allah 3liek ogtieeee

----------


## Ala0uia

Ga do0rr..............  :maf2:

----------


## mariska

Echt mooi vervolg ga gauw verder AUB  :duim:

----------


## elbi_girl

hey meid ga snel verder ik vindt het een leuke verhaal xxxxxx

----------


## MissCousCous

HEY ZINAA IS KAPOT GOEIE VERVOLGGGG ECHT LEUK WOLLAH!!
GA GAUW WEER VERDER ALS JE KAN.....
....DIKKE BOESSA
 :kusgrijs:

----------


## BniMakada

Hey Rwina Lady,

De spanning is te snijden!! Bedankt voor de beschrijving, nu weet ik waar Amin het voor doet  :knipoog: .

Hey Rwina, ik heb zelf ook een eigen verhaal, die moet je checken joh, je hebt me geinspireerd!!

http://www.maroc.nl/prikbord/forums/...threadid=86109

Geef me je mening

----------


## rwina_zina

iedereen bedankt voor de reactie's! ik zal snel verder gaan!

Hoi BniMakada!
ik heb je verhaal gelezen! en gereageerd, ik vind het een leuk verhaal! en weet cker dat het nog leuker gaat worden, haha, nu heb ik ook wat te lezen!  :zozo:  ....ga je snel verder??

*ps: oproep voor iedereen die mijn verhaal leest: klik op de link van BniMakada! echt een leuk verhaal! *

----------


## niedra

HEE RWINA-ZINA

EEN TE GEK VERVOLG MEID JE HEBT MIJ EN VAST EN ZEKER DE ANDERE IN VEEL SPANNIG GELATEN BEN ZO BENIEUWD NAAR HET VOLGEND VERVOLG

IK WEET DAT HET WEER EEN TIJDJE GELEDEN IS DAT IK VOOR HET LAATSTS HEB GEANTWOORD MAAR IK WAS ZO IN DE BAN VAN JE VERHAAL DAT IK EG GEEN REACTIE KON GEVEN EN ALLES WAT IK VOND STON ER AL JE BENT TE GEK MEID WALLAH!!!!!!!  :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK WANT JE WORD ZEEEEER ZEKER GEWAARDEERD DOOR VELE 

i CAN HARDLY WAIT OP DE VOLGENDE VERVOLGEN 

BESLEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :melig2:   :melig2:   :melig2:

----------


## sjahrazed

Hey zina rwina

je bent de max joh ik ben superverslaafd aan je verhaal ik zie dat je nu online bent ik hoop dat je een vervolg aan het schrijven bent 
je grootste fan van belgie

kusjes naoual  :Iluvu:

----------


## rwina_zina

zo mensen, met een kop warme zoethout thee voor me ga ik lekker verder! veel leesplezier....

back to the story....

illias zuchte diep, esma ik ...ik weet het niet....ik keek hem vragend aan..'illias het is jullie huwelijksnacht...' ik weet het esma...maar ik kon haar niet aanraken...sena heb ik in slaap laten vallen en ben er toen maar vandoor gegaan...'illias, bedoel je dat je voor altijd weggaat!'
illias schudde zijn hoofd..'nee dat zou ik sena niet aan kunnen doen, pff..het is allemaal mijn schuld esma, hoe kom ik erbij om te trouwen..is dat wel wat voor mij? al die verantwoordelijkheden waar ik aan vast zit..'
'nee, denk dat nou niet illias, ik dacht dat eerst ook, maar nu is er niets liever wat ik wil dan met amin trouwen..het zijn gewoon zenuwen die met je spelen....' illias zuchte nogmaals en zette een muziekje op..
het was stil.......maar het was illias die de stilte brak...

esma..ik heb je nodig....ik kan wel scheinheilig gaan doen..maar ik ga weg.....ik vertrek uit belgie...dit trouwen is niets voor mij..ik weet, ik zit fout..maar ik kan niet anders...ik wil niet bij sena zijn....echt niet....nu ze nog maagd is kan ze nog met een ander trouwen....
ik verlaat iedereen, me zusje karima...haar ook....maar jou esma...jou heb ik nodig om weg te komen....ben je bereid me te helpen?
ik keek hem met open mond aan...WAAAAAAAAAAAT???!!! ik schreeuwde een half uur tegen illias wat voor debiel hij is...illias zij niets terug...met zijn handen door zijn haar zuchte hij alleen....ik kalmeerde een beetje en was stil.....'oke illias...hoe gaan we dit doen dan..'illias keek me aan...'ik weet niet hoe ik je moet bedanken esma echt niet...'
is dit wel goed bedacht ik me.....ik ga illias helpen met ervandoor te gaan, en ik ben de enige die dit zal weten...wie verraad ik in dit geval..niemand toch? sena is niet mijn vriendin of wat dan ook...maar het blijft lullig...karima..die spookte echter wel door mijn hoofd..
alsof illias mijn gedachte kon lezen 'karima....je moet me met karima helpen esma...je moet ervoor zorgen dat mo met haar trouwt...je mag karima NIETS vertellen, helemaal NIETS! 'oke illias..en sena dan?' 'ach esma..zij vind zo een ander...' maar illias..heb je al gedacht aan alle schande die er plaats zal vinden....'ja waarom denk je dat ik weg ga??'
esma..ik heb je nummer en zal je ooit bellen...ik zal niet meer bereikbaar zijn op mijn nummer..' ik lachte...illias je gaat me toch wel vertellen waar je heen gaat?? illias antwoorde niet..NEEE ILLIAS! NEEEEE! illias kreeg tranen.....'esma ik kom afscheid van je nemen'
die woorden deden me pijn...we huilde tot we niet meer konden...

de zon begon op te komen....illias en ik zaten nog in de auto...huilend uit het raam te kijken..ik had geen stem meer over...na een tijdje begon ik met praten..'heb je alle spullen bij je illias??' illias knikte...'ik heb alles bij me op dit moment.....' ik moest even nadenken voordat ik hem snaptte, ik ging er echt niet op in...we reden richting het huis waar we verbleven....daar aangekomen gaf hij me de sleutel....ik stapte zonder een woord te zeggen uit de auto...ik smijtte de deur dicht..en liep weg...ik hoorde illias uit de auto stappen, ik stopte met lopen en keek achterom....illias huilde zachtjes en veegde zijn tranen snel weg..
ik hield het niet meer en rende naar hem toe....ik omhelste hem stevig..
'asjeblieft illias, asjeblieft.....' 'esma........ik wilde je mee vragen...maar ik zie hoeveel jij en amin van elkaar houden, ik kan dat hem niet aandoen....en jij zou dat nooit willen..' ik huilde alleen maar...zijn woorden drongen niet tot me door...dat zou later komen....
illias grapte door het huilen...'ga esma..voordat ik je ontvoer' 
ik keek hem recht in zijn huilende ogen aan...langzaam kwam zijn gezicht dicht bij me.....onze lippen raaktte elkaar bijna.....maar nog stonden we oog in oog met elkaar.....hij pakte me hand....en gaf me een kus...op mijn voorhoofd......en op mijn hand...'ga lieve prinses van mij....ga naar je man en vergeet mij, doe net of ik er nooit ben geweest....'...................................... .............................................
lanzaam liep ik weg...snikkend.......langzaam deed ik de deur open....gelukkig ging het allemaal heel snel...voodat ik het wist stond ik al bij slapende amin in de kamer, hij sliep als een roos...ik trok mijn trui uit en mijn sokken...als amin nu wakker zou worden zou het geen probleem meer zijn....ik ging voor het raam staan en keek naar buiten..tot mijn schrik zag ik illias nog steeds buiten staan...ik greep naar me telefoon, mischien had hij nog wat nodig....hij smste me dat ik even in de brievenbus moest gaan kijken....ik liep weer langzaam de trap af, met trillende vingers pakte ik de envelop die door de brievebus stak...en liep weer naar boven.....ik gooide zachtjes de envelop op het kastje en ging weer naar het raam....illias stond er nog...hij kon mij goed zien en ik hem......daar stond ie dan...dat was de laatste keer dat ik hem zou zien...hij was zo mooi, zowel van binnen als van buiten..
we keken elkaar alleen maar aan....lang....maar toen ik amin hoorde kreunen reallisseerde ik me dat ik nu echt het bed in moest gaan..
ik smste illias dat ik moest gaan, anders zou amin wakker worden..
hij knikte en keek me nog voor een laatste keer aan....ik kreeg tranen..hij ook....hij maakte een gebaar....met zijn hand naar zijn hart..ik deed dat ook...illias liep naar zijn auto en stapte in....ik moest alleen maar meer huilen, maar maakte geen geluid...hij keek uit zijn auto raam...ik schudde me hoofd.....'pleasse illias ga niet' dacht ik in mijzelf.....illias reed weg.....ik heb nog een half uur voor het raam gestaan...het was net of hij er nog stond...maar hij stond er gewoon niet meer...ik ging weer in bed liggen...me hoofd gloeide van het huilen..
amin sliep zo peacefull.....ik kon niet slapen meer...ik sloot wel mijn ogen..maar kon niet slapen.....ik had geen idee dat ik toch wel in slaap was gedonderd....paar uurtjes later werd ik wakker....ik hoorde allemaal geluiden in de gang....ik hoopte dat ik had gedroomd...alhoewel in me dondersgoed realliseerde dat het allemaal realiteit was.....DE BRIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! snel keek ik naast me en zag amin nog slapen........ik was ongelovelijk blij...hoe kon ik die brief nou op het kastje laten liggen...!!!! snel stond ik op en pakte de brief....die deed ik mijn tas...amin kijkt nooit in mijn tas, dus daar is ie veilig....de brief voelde een beetje zwaar aan, ik wilde er me tijd voor nemen om het te lezen, dus ik zou hem pas lezen als ik thuis was...
ik schrok toen ik amin achter me hoorde......'GOEIEMORGEN LIEVERD!'
goeiemorgen zij ik met een schore stem...'aaaaaaah ben je ziek ofzo esma! je klinkt zo raar en je ziet er geschrokken uit' ja ik voel me niet zo lekker..maar dat trekt zo wel weg'...loog ik.....wat moest ik anders?
amin stond op en kuste me, we kleedde ons aan...
ik moest echter wel een douche nemen...het was heerlijk...ik deed mijn haar los en maakte me beetje op zodat je nie kon zien dat ik bleekjes was, ik trok mijn spijkerbroek aan met een blousje, nadat we de hele kamer hadden opgeruimd en al onze spullen liepen we naar beneden..
we troffen iedereen aan in de woonkamer......er was blijkbaar een discusie gaande....'NEE HOE KAN HIJ DAT NOU MAKEN! OP ZIJN HUWELIJKSNACHT WEGGAAN!!!!!' HOU JE MOND YASSIN, DAT ZIJN NIET JOU ZAKEN! HET IS ERG, MAAR WE MOETEN ONS HIER NIET MEE BEMOEIEN DAAROM MOETEN WE ZO SNEL MOGELIJK WEGGAAN!'
souad vertelde amin en mij het hele verhaal rustig......amin schrok zich dood...en ik werd zoiezo droevig van het hele verhaal omdat alles van gister nacht terug kwam...dus aan mij was nie te zien dat ik het al wist of wat dan ook...we spraken er allemaal over met ze alle....en kwamen tot de conclusie zo snel mogelijk naar huis te gaan....alhoewel yassin en mina vonden dat we naar sena moesten gaan om haar te steunen...daar waren de andere het wel mee eens...we kwamen tot de conclusie naar sena te gaan en haar te steunen..ik kon moeilijk zeggen dat ik niet meeging, mischien zou het dan lijken alsof ik wat wist...dus ik ging mee..
we bedankte de mensen van het huis waarin we bleven en plaatste onze spullen in de auto...amin zette in de auto een muziekje op.....hij begon te praten over de hele situatie....ik had echt geen zin om daarover te praten, maar toch deed ik het...ik vertelde amin dat ik het nie had verw8 en dat ik het echt erg vond...
aangekomen bij sena's huis...karima deed de deur open ....een klein glimlachje verscheen er op haar gezicht...ze groette ons alle en verdween gelijk naar de keuken om thee te zetten... ze wees ons naar de woonkamer.....ik dacht aan die keer dat we in dit huis waren gekomen...toen illias er nog was....ik zuchte en liep de woonkamer in..
we troffen daar sena aan..........

----------


## arhaz

mooi vervolg!!!!

ik verwacht nu een nog betere vervolg

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

echt mooi verhaal rwina zina!! zoooooooooo mooi! schrijf je dan alstublieft verder?? plzzzzzzz!! schrijf een vervolg.. 
Liefs x x x nadia

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_PRACHTIG Vervolg_  :duim: 
_Meer heb ik hier niet aan toetevoegen_ 
_Gewoon onweerstaanbaar bangelijk....._  :grote grijns:  


_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## Zina_Ada

doe zo voort meisje!!! Het is echt supergoed!!!!! 


Beslama  :player:  

Ada xxx

----------


## Ala0uia

Geweldigggee Stukkk Ga dooorrr asjebliefffttt s.v.p pleaassse bittee .. 
Nana

----------


## MissCousCous

PRACHTIG VERVOLGGGGGGG JOH!!!!!!!
WAJAAAAAW ECHT MoooooOOOOi!!!!!!
KOESSA
MissCousCous

----------


## Bitch

thnx
en snel weer verder he

----------


## BniMakada

Moeiluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk, zolang Esma en Amin maar altijd bij elkaar blijven vind ik het allemaal goed!! En ze mogen elkaar niet belazeren dus eerlijk tegen elkaar zijn!!

Rwina,

Mijn hart kan niet zo goed tegen verhalen met slechte eindes dus pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaze geen slecht einde.

Sjokran  :Smilie:

----------


## niedra

wejow zina_rwina you've got it girl you'vereally got it en inderdaad laat het alsjeblieft niet zo zijn dat esma en amin uit elkaar gaan ofzo ze moeten bijelkaar blijven voor altijd want anders wordt het zo'n treurig einde en dat wil ik niet EGT NIET DUS ALSJEBLIEFT WAT JE OOK VERDER GAAT SCHRIJVEN GEEN EINDE TUSSEN AMIN EN ESMA  
 :wohaa:   :schok:   :wohaa:   :schok:   :wohaa:   :schok:   :wohaa:  
en voor de rest ga zo door meid je hebt het in je om zulke prachtige boeiende verhalen te schrijven die zo egt lijken wallah you are the besttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt  :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:   :melig:

----------


## rwina_zina

hahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!

dank jullie wel!  :tik:  
maaaaaaaaar ik hou ook nie van open einde, of een slecht einde...
'hint...hint' :knipoog:   :zegniets:  

prachtig stel he esma & amin..... :Smilie: 

you're welcome :knipoog: 

rwinaatje

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid

ik zie dat je nu online bent.
ga alstublieft verder.

----------


## rwina_zina

sena zat met een bleek gezicht tv te kijken, ze schrok op toen ze ons zag en lachte een beetje, iedereen van onze groep vertelde haar dat alles goed komt..pff wat komt goed...het komt helemaal niet goed..ik groette sena stilletjes en ging zitten...ik wilde gewoon naar huis..ik heb hier niets meer te zoeken, alleen...ik heb illias belooft karima & mo bij elkaar te halen, dit was mijn enige kans...ik keek in de woonkamer door en zag mo niet zitten...ik stond op en liep richting de keuken...
ik hoorde mo en karima praten toen ik de keuken naderde...ik wilde niet afluisteren maar het ging vanzelf...blijkbaar hoefde ik niet veel meer te doen want ik hoorde het volgende....'karima...ik kom volgende maand om je hand vragen...' karima hoorde ik huilen...
het was stil..ik keek de keuken in en zag dat die twee elkaar flink aan het omhelzen waren...ik maakte een geluidje in de gang zodat ze zich niet betrapt zouden voelen, 'hey wat doen jullie hier' zij ik zacht...
'niks' lachte karima naar me terwijl ze haar ogen voor me wilde schuilen..ik gaf haar een kus op de wang en hoopte dat alles goed zo komen, mo streelde ik over zijn wang en liep weer naar de woonkamer..
sena was iets aan het vertellen en de andere luisterde aandachtig naar haar, ik ging naast amin zitten en hield zijn hand vast...ik leunde achterover op de bank en dacht na...pff wat heb ik veel gelogen tegen amin, niet gelogen..maar 'niet verteld'...hou op esma...hou jezelf niet voor de gek...je hebt een fout gemaakt..laat ik het vergeten dacht ik..
zodra we belgie uitrijden, rijd illias je hoofd uit..
tuurlijk is het zielig voor sena en karima...maar illias leek me iemand die wist wat ie deed....wist! hij is toch niet dood ofzo..van die gedachte kreeg ik rillingen.........

een paar uur later vertrokken we naar nederland...amin zat een beetje mee te zingen met de muziek in de auto...ik leunde op een kussen met mijn hoofd en zat voor me uit te staren naar de weilanden langs de snelwegen...ik kreeg tranen en sloot toen snel mijn ogen.....de tranen rolde me wangen over...voordat ik het wist voelde ik amin's hand op mijn been, 'hey lieverd gaat het wel' shittt dacht ik hij heeft gezien dat ik huil..ik keek hem aan en amin werd lijkbleek....esma! je huilt...
dat wist ik niet!nogmaals shit bedacht ik me....hij wist helemaal niet dat ik huilde! amin wreef over mijn been....'lieffie!!! wat is er aan de hand!'
ik zij geen woord.....ik huilde alleen maar...omdat..omdat we belgie uit waren en ik illias nooit meer in mijn leven zal zien....
gelukkig heeft amin altijd begrip voor me...'huil het maar lekker uit lieverd....huil maar..tot je niet meer kan, huilen is goed voor je....'
hij had gelijk....ik liet al mijn tranen vrij.....amin is zo lief..want toen ik later naar hem keek zag ik bij hem ook een traantje vallen...
dat hij huilt omdat ik huil.....zucht...zo super is hij! ik gaf amin een kus en zuchte heel heel diep....zo viel ik in diepe slaap.......

rustig voelde ik amin's hand op mijn gezicht dat mijn mij uit me slaap deed ontwaken...we waren bijna thuis.....waarschijnlijk waren me ouders nog niet thuis, dus ik vroeg amin mij thuis af te zetten...dat deed hij...hij bracht me spullen naar binnen...ik smeekte hem eventjes bij me te blijven....dat deed hij, ik omhelste hem.....'amin asjeblieft verlaat mij nooit..please verlaat mij nooit..' zij ik zacht....amin pakte mijn gezicht met twee handen vast..luister naar me esma...ik zal je nooit verlaten!!! beloof me dat je dat goed in je hoofd graveerd! wat illias sena aan heeft gedaan zal jou nooit overkomen...nooit...esma...je bent mijn leven...
als ik jou verlaat betekent dat dat ik me leven verlaat....en dat betekent weer dat ik niet meer leef...ik snikte 'hou me vast amin....'

ik heb amin naar zijn auto gebracht...we spraken af voor morgen dan zouden we de laatste dingetjes voor onze bruiloft regelen..want die was aanstaande zaterdag, nadat amin vertrok pakte ik mijn spullen uit..
alles wat in de was moest ging in de wasmachine...en alles wat in mijn kamer hoorde ging in mijn kamer...het hele huis was van top tot teen schoon...ik nam een heeeeeeerlijke douche en trok mijn pyjama aan..
ik zette de verwarming lekker hoog en ik sprong op de bank met de afstandsbediening in mijn hand......nadat ik een documentaire over papier weg zapte sprong ik op....DE BRIEF DIE ILLIAS ME HEEFT GESTUURD! ik rende naar boven en greep naar mijn tasje...ik pakte de brief eruit en maakte het open.....er viel iets uit de envelop...
het was een ketting....een mooie goude ketting met een hartje eraan..het hartje kon open...maar was echt leeg...ik voelde me ogen prikken....maar me tranen waren toch al op...ik voelde wel verdriet..
ik pakte de brief en mijn ogen vlogen over de regels..het was net of ik illias zijn stem hoorde...

_lieve esma..
hoe is het met je..met mij gaat het niet goed...ik ben getrouwd..zonder dat mijn hart het wilt....daarom ga ik weg...dit is een afscheidsbrief..als je dit nu leest...weet ik cker dat ik al weg ben..van iedereen valt er moelijk afscheid te nemen....maar van jou het meest...ik moet je wat vertellen....mijn gevoelens wilde nooit mijn sena trouwen...maar toch dacht ik laat ik het maar doen...mischien leer ik wel van haar houden..
maar het lukte niet...mijn hart was voor iemand anders bestemd...
voor jou esma...esma ik hou van je...ik weet dat je nu schrikt...
maar het maakt niet meer uit..ik ben weg...ik hoop dat je mijn ketting zal dragen...hij is leeg van binnen...net als mijn hart...leeg zonder jou..
je houd van amin, en amin absoluut ook van jou...daarom moest ik ondere andere weg...ik zal je nooit van hem wegpikken...dat niet alleen..wat moet zo een prefect meisje als jij met mij?aanstaande zaterdag trouw je....ik heb absoluut geen verkeerde bedoelingen tegenover amin, maar ooh wat had ik gewild dat ik jou eerder was tegengekomen dan amin....dan was mijn leven compleet..
maar nu...nu doet het er niet meer toe..het maakt niet meer uit wat ik voor je voel...allah heb me echter wel gegeven wat ik wou...ik smeekte allah om 1 keer in mijn leven echte liefde te voelen...ik heb het gevoelt! het is inderdaad het beste gevoel ter wereld! ik bedankt allah hiervoor..
lieve esma...als je treurt om mij...doe dit niet...ik ben verleden tijd..je zag me als een goeie vriend van je...je had me door..je had me door dat ik verliefd op je was, alleen wilde je dat niet toegeven aan jezelf..dat zag ik aan je..jij bent nooit verliefd op mij geweest...wees daar maar cker om....al die verwarringen waren er omdat ik verliefd was op jou....esma....lieverd....pas goed op jezelf...ik wens je alle geluk van de wereld!!!! het spijt me als ik je ooit pijn heb gedaan...

liefs, illias_ 

de tranen stonden me in de ogen....ik kon hier niets aan toevoegen..hij had gelijk...dit was het beste zo....dit hoofdstuk is afgesloten..illias is verleden tijd...ik stopte de brief weg en de ketting deed ik om...als herinnering aan mijn goeie vriend...damn..wat heb ik toch met goeie vrienden..daar moet altijd wat mee gebeuren....
ik waste me gezicht....en ging op mijn bed liggen....vanaf nu ga ik eerlijk tegen amin zijn......
ik was best bezorgd om mijn ouders die nog niet terug waren en besloot ze op te bellen...dood normaal vertelde me vader me dat ze tot dinsdag blijven....lekker is dat..dat mochten ze best ff doorgeven...! ik kreeg me moeder aan de lijn, IS ALLES GOEDDDD schreeuwde ze door de telefoon..mam..ik hoor je wel hoor!! ik was een beetje geirriteerd..ik vertelde mijn moeder dat alles goed ging...nadat ik ophing maakte ik popcorn en ging weer liggen op de bank...ik had afleiding nodig..
ik belde amin op maar die nam niet op, samier schoot in mijn gedachte en ik belde hem gelijk op......'heb jij wat te doen samier?' samier vertelde me dat hij niets te doen had..'ik ben alleen thuis en ik kan wel wat afleiding gebruiken..heb je zin om langs te komen??' samier beloofde me langs te komen, hij zou met een gehuurd filmpje over een half uurtje bij me zijn...dat was ie ook....snel stopt ik de comedy film in de dvd-speler...samier sprong op de bank en ik naast hem...
we keken film maar oppeens zette hij de tv op pauze, 'esma..je had afleiding nodig..waarom? wat is er gebeurd...je kan het me vertellen..'
ik vertelde alles aan samier, samier stond met open mond te kijken, hij was wel boos dat ik hem niet gelijk heb ingelicht...maar hielp me gelijk..hij vertelde me nadat hij de brief van illias had gelezen dat ik het langzaam gewoon moest vergeten allemaal..ik knikte...hij gaf me goeie tips en afviezen, dat waardeerde ik enorm...ook samier vertelde me het een en ander, hij had nog steeds een relatie met maryam....en het ging allemaal lekker, daar was ik blij om....het ging stukken beter met me..
samier en ik hebben enorm gelachen om 'bruce almighty' van jim carey
toen we 'em hadden afgekeken vroeg samier me of ik op huwelijksreis zou gaan....'ja naar turkije' zij ik vol trots...ik had echt ongelovelijk veel zin, samier vroeg me of we in de zomer vakantie die er ook weer bijna aan kwam naar marokko zouden gaan....weer knikte ik vrolijk
...samier zou ook weer gaan...niet alleen samier, het hele clubje gaat weer!!!alleen dan ben ik met amin getrouwd...dus ik kan overal gaan en staan met hem!!!!!!  :Iluvu:  dat is wel gunstig! we hadden het over marokko marokko en nog eens marokko..ik had ongelovelijk veel zin..
'ik moet maar eens gaan esma' ik trok samier aan zijn mouw en dat werd een groot stoeiend gevecht, we rolde over de grond van het lachen....na een lang potje gelachen te hebben vertrok samier...we zouden elkaar snel weer zien, hij zou zijn pak nog laten zien die hij zal aantrekken op mijn bruiloft....ik zwaaide samier uit en ging weer terug op de bank liggen...het was al laat maar ik wilde niet boven slapen..ik pakte mijn dekens en schoof achter de pc....ik ging een beetje msnen met mensen van school..maar als snel verveelde ik me en besloot maar lekker op de bank in slaap te vallen...dat deed ik dan ook..

 :engel:

----------


## ToEnSiA

Hey thnx voor die vervolg  :player:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

You Go Girllllll.........  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## The_Alicia

Do you're thing girlllllllll

Echt  :ole:  

Je hebt het al zo vaaaaak gelezen, maar nog stees ga doooorrr  :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

Prachtiggg!!!
echt een mo0ie stuk verv0lg .. nou nog maar afwachten op de volgende spannende stukje .. 
(BRUILOFT) nouw meid doe rustig aan en maak er wat moois van ..  :knipoog: 
Kiss Nana
 :zwaai:

----------


## BniMakada

Ghataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar

Eindelijk is Ilias uit Esma d'r leven. Ik mag Ilias wel enzo maar Amin & Esma zijn gewoon het dynamic duo, daar mag niemand tussen komen.  :grote grijns:

----------


## Ala0uia

Of niet  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## sjahrazed

hey meid

je bent echt super je weet het gewoon allemaal zo goed te vertellen 
jullie hebben gelijk dt ilias uit haar leven is verdwenen die was toch maar achter om te vernielen wat esma en amien hebben opgebouwd maar toch vind ik het ook zielig voor hem dat zijn liefde onbeantwoord blijven maar nu wil ik toch het trouwfeest van amien en esma zien want mijn taksjita staat al klaar!!!! 

 :party: 

ik wacht vol ongeduld op je nieuwe berichtje en hoop dat die er snel komt

dikke zoen van je grootse fan van het zuiden hihihihihih  :giechel:  

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## rasti1

MOOI VERVOLG MEID  :duim:  GA GAUW VERDER AUB

----------


## rasti1

MOOI VERVOLG MEID  :duim:  GA GAUW VERDER AUB

----------


## MissCousCous

Hey Rwinatjuhhh
Deze verhaal klaart de boel gewoon
wollah je bent echt de beste schrijvster op maroc.nl
er zijn ook andere schrijvers die het kapot goed doen
maar jij bent de top gewoon
ga gauw weer verder  :ole:   :duim:  
dikke koessa
VAn je aller aller grootste fan :P
uit NL
MissCousCous

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:  
je bent echt goed meid !!!

----------


## Bitch

het was weer een leuk stukkie 

maar kun je niet nog een keertje uit amin's perspectief vertellen dat vond ik wel zo leuk duzzz pleace nog een keertje

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaajoooooow dat waren mooie vervolgen.
ik ben egt zoooooooooooo blij.  :boogie:   :jumping:   :ole:  
als k jouw verhalen lees, lees ik al mijn problemen weg.
egtwaar.
nou lievert
egt bedankt voor je vervolg he
doei  :knipoog:

----------


## Zina_Ada

wijaaaw, echt erg voor Illias, maar hij heeft wel de juiste keuze gemaakt vind ik. En die bruiloft van Esma en Amin gaat gewoon TOP worden, insha' Allah !!!!


Boussa Ada

----------


## missmagreb

ga verder
ga veredr
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga veredr
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ag verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga veredr
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
ga verder
nou als dit nieY DUIDELIJK IS WEET K NIET HUR

----------


## elbi_girl

hey meid je moet echt snel verder gaan met je verhaal hij is echt goedxxx

p.s als je tijd heb lees ook mijn verhaaltje hij heet: A.U.B KLIK, EN LEES MIJN VERHAAL 

xxxxxx

----------


## rasti1

Waar blijf jouw vervolg????????????????????????  :frons:

----------


## rasti1

Waar blijf jouw vervolg????????????????????????  :frons:

----------


## any

Hey lieverd!!
Ik heb je verhaal gelezen op mn werk! Soms liet ik zelfs dossiers liggen om uw verhaal te lezen!
Wolah, ik heb de ne keer gehuild van geluk en de andere keer van verdriet.. Ik leefde echt mee!! Geloof het of niet maar gisteren had ik uw verhaal gelezen t.e.m. pagina 49 ik heb er zelfs over gedroomd, en kon niet wacht tot ik het vervolg heb gelezen! 
Hopelijk schrijf je zo snel mogelijk verder! Ik ben cht nieuwgierig!!!!
Hoe het zal aflopen met esma en amin, met illias, met mo en karima, met mo en ikram....
Stel ons niet teleur! Ga ervoor!
En ik heb geleze dat er zo'n ONNOZELE lezers kritiek gaven, ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor!! Ik snap niet waar ze zich druk in maken??!! 
Want het is gewoon perfect! Dus trek het je helemaal niet aan, en ga verder! Ik weet niet wat voor iemand je bent maar aan uw antwoorden te zien denk ik dat je iemand bent die zich niets van anderen aantrekt en verder gaat! Zo heb ik je graag meisie!!
Op een gegeven ogenblik vond ik het ontzettend jammer, toen er iemand uw verhaal had gekopieerd en op een andere site had gezet! Ik was ontgoocheld, ik dacht dat je het ging opgeven...ik kreeg geen adem, maar je hebt me dan gelukkig gemaakt, en ga zo door!!

----------


## hasna_the_best

heye meid wanneer ga je weer verder?

----------


## Ala0uia

:droef:  me verlangen naar een verv0lg ... !!!

----------


## sjahrazed

hey zina rwina

Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!
Wij willen een vervolg!!!!!

haast je ik ben dood benieuwd wat er gaat gebeuren 

dikke zoen naoual
Vlug dat verhaal schrijven want ik word zot als ik niets zie op de pc van jou fantastisch verhaal  :rotpc:   :motorzaag:

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

[GLOW=deeppink]Schrijf a.u.b een vervolg,  :frons:  Y0U ARE THE BEST!!  :boogie:  ik kan niet langer meer wachten want ik wil een VERVOLG  :huil:  x x x Nadia [/GLOW]  :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

nog steeds niks  :duivels:

----------


## hasna_the_best

ga verder  :huil:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:tong uitsteken:

----------


## missmagreb

ewa, alsjeblief ga snel verder!
ik kan niet w8en.
op een vervolg wajoooow
dus
opschietuh

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINAAAA Ga gauw weer verder als je kan met je P...R....A.......C......H......T.....G....E..VERHA AAAAL!
GREEEEETZZZZ
JE GROOTE FAN!
ESMA

----------


## Bitch

:brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:  

nog niks

 :brozac:   :brozac:   :brozac:

----------


## 'Prive'

_Hey, ga verder!_

----------


## elbi_girl

hey meid ga snle verder echt een top verhaalxxxxxx

----------


## ToEnSiA

:nijn:

----------


## Rahila

hey meid,
WAT EEN VERHAAL!!!!!
echt heel mooi. je kan er zeker wat van!!
je hebt echt heeel veel TALENT. ik kan het me echt inleven in het verhaal.  :Smilie:  
schrijf zo vlug je kan weer een vervolg, ik kan haast niet wachten

big kisssss vanuit Antwerpen  :belgie:  

Rahila

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Waar blijft het vervolg Rwina? :'(

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

PLEASEEEEEE!!  :potver:

----------


## dizzy lizzy

Hey hey,

je verhaal is echt PRACHTIG uiteraad is dit al iets wat je al zovaak gehoord hebt  :Smilie: 


maar in ieder geval ... ik hoop dat je gauw verder schrijft 

een hele dikke kus,

dizzy lizzy

----------


## ToEnSiA

sow weer geen vervolg  :frons:

----------


## Bitch

duurt wel erg lang he 

ik kan echt niet meer wachten please schrijf zo snel mogenlijk verder

----------


## Sarah17

salaam, hier heb je er weer een nieuwe lid bij  :Smilie:  . Je duizendste denk ik, haah maar soooooooooo je verhaal is zo gaaf. Ik heb het sinds het begin gelezen het is echt mooi, maar wejow ga zo door meid.  :zwaai:

----------


## dizzy lizzy

hey lieverd..

ewa dat je verhaal Top is weet je toch al maar pleeeees
schrijf gauw verder  :frons:  :frons: 


dikke kus dizzy lizzy

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:gsm:  _Hey Zina_ 
_Je Vervolg was gewoonweg PRACHTIG_ 
_Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat............_ 

_Thella_ 
_Missy_

----------


## crazychick

hey rwina
ik reageer nu voor het eerst...
ik lees je verhaal al vanaf dat er 40 bladzijden zijn...
ik vind het echt ene heel goed verhaal en ik hoop dat je snel verdar gaat...
-xxx- crazychick

p.s.
lees mijn verhaal " lees dit!!"
als ej zin hebt:P

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina zina
ik heb lang niet gereageerd en dat komt omdat ik het heel erg druk had met school maar je heb weer prachtige vervolgen geschreven en ik hoop dat je snel door zal gaan
ga zo door meid.
heel veel groetjes en xxxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## habiba_zina

[GLOW=deeppink]ik wil een vervolg[/GLOW]

----------


## ToEnSiA

:slik!:  NOG STEEDS GEEN VERVOLG  :frons:

----------


## missmagreb

alsjeblief ga snel dooor
want ik denk dat k niet meer kan w8en.
ik ben egt  :love:  op jouw verhaal.
dus met alle respect
ga verdommme snel verder 
doei  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Bitch

dit duurt me te lang. iedere keer weer zo lang wachten voor een vervolgje. 

ik heb er geen zin meer in

----------


## Ala0uia

rwina_zwina als je nog verder scrhijft moet je effe een berichtje zetten zpdat iederen weet dat er nog wat komt .. a.u.b
groetjes...  :Smilie:

----------


## Amael

> _Geplaatst door KiNG-LaTiF_ 
> *Hoelang moeten we w8ten ?*


Hi alles goed?
Wat heb jij een mooi versje!!!
Net mijn gedachten.

----------


## Amael

TOPPIE TOPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dit is pas talent!!!!
Schrijf een boek want dit kan weleens jou doorbraak zijn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
En wat er ook in je leven gebeurt: keep on smiling 

Groetjes van mij!

----------


## moessie-18

Beste, lieve, aardige, schattige, mooie, lelijke enz enz fans van rwinaaa
 :maf2:  

ik heb een treurige mededeling voor u allen...  :oog:  
mevrouw rwinaa zit momenteel in Spanje....  :hihi:  
ik moest doorgeven dat het dus in iedergeval weekje langer duurt voordat er een vervolgje komt....  :wat?!:  

en een verklaring waarom er zolang geen vervolg is geschreven is....omdat ze het heeel druk heeft gehad met allerlei zaken..zoals school...euhmmm slapen (ze zegt van niet ..maar vast wel) enz enz)

ik moest jullie allemaaaal ook bedanken voor de fantastische lieve reacties (dat zijn haar woorden he) en ze zal egt zo snel mogelijk verder schrijven.....  :student:  

oke dat was het berichtje dat ik moest achterlaten.....
ow jaaaa ze zei ook het spijt haaar heeeeeeel erg dat het zo lang duurt...  :jeweetog:  

mmaarre mensen..geduld is een schone zaak..(toch??)  :melig:  

nou de groetjes ennne ciao ciaoooo
moessie  :duim:   :maroc:

----------


## Ala0uia

okeej eindelijk weten we waarom het zo lang heeft geduurt .. 
en nu n0g effe w8en tot rwina terug komt .. 
 :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:huil:

----------


## ToEnSiA

hahha nee joh maar thnx voor je berichtje moessie  :duim:

----------


## Zina_Ada

thxxx voor je berichtje, zo weten we tenminste dat er niets ergs is gebeurd met haar !!!! 

Als je terugkomt Rwina,relax je wat en daarna schrijf je gewoon verder met je prachtig verhaal !!!

Beslama Ada

----------


## MissCousCous

hey moesie alles cool?
hahaha thnx voor je berichtje assistent!
hahaha safi ik ga alvast mn tekshita laten maken voor als rwintje uit spanje trug is dat k m alvast heb voor esma de bruiloft
dikke koessa 
en tot spreeks he  :Smilie:

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

heey Rwina,
Je verhaal is fantastisch en ik wil zo graag een vervolg maar je laat ons maar w8en,Please schrijf je a.u.b een vervolg voor iedereen??
Beslamma xNadia..  :kusgrijs:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

geduld is schone zaak  :bril:

----------


## hasna_the_best

waah zo tof man ze zit gewoon in spanje ik wil oookkkkkkkkk



maar ja veel plezier meid

----------


## inesse

hey meid je hebt schrijf talent
ik ben en meisje van 13 ik hou van je verhaal ik ben er verliefd op  :Iluvu:  



beslama dikke kus 

inesse  :kusgrijs:

----------


## MissCousCous

hey rwinaaa 
mn tekshita is al klaar! en jij bent zeker ook pas terug van je heerlijke vakantie in spanje...
nou rust lekker uit meid om een mooi vervolg voor ons te schrijven!
hey ik wil wel een uitnodiging he  :Smilie:  
nou dikke koessaaaa!
MissCousCous

----------


## K_Khalid

Ik zal dan ook effe netjes reageren als een van de weinige heren onder ons. ik weet we zijn schaars maar we zijn er wel.

ik heb je verhaal in 2 dagen gelezen. wat moet je er nou vinden van een verhaal die je in 2 dagen leest terwijl jij er bijna een jaar meebezig bent. ik moet niet aan de dagen denken dat ik moet w8 op een vervolg, omdat ik het letterlijk in een adem heb gelezen. :schok: 

maar om een lang verhaal kort te maken vind ik het echt een prachtig verhaal echt goed en nee ik ben geen homo :auw: 


ga zo door en lees je verder.............. :slapen: 

Khalid

----------


## n&a

Ola zina, k vind het echt een bangelijk verhaal!!!!!
Ga heel snel verder met het bangelijke, fantastische verhaal.

Big kisses

----------


## rwina_zina

zo raar! ik voelde in mijn droom mijn telefoon over gaan, trilfunctie, maar ja dat was dus niet alleen een droom, mijn telefoon ging echt over, met mijn ogen nog gesloten reikte ik naar me telefoon die eerst nog de grond haalde..ik moest nu wel mijn ogen open doen, ik pakte mijn telefoon en nam op...'ja', WAT JA hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn, het was amin, WAKKER WORDEN SLAAPKOP schreeuwde hij in mijn oor, 'aminnnnnn' mopperde ik..'SST opstaan esma, ik ben met een half uurtje bij je, we moeten de laatste puntjes regelen voor zaterdag...!!' snel stond ik op, 'je hebt gelijk amin!' 'weet ik...dus kleed je snel om ik ben zo bij je...' ik hing op en rende naar boven...al snel hoorde ik mijn telefoon overgaan..weer rende ik met een snelheid van je wilt niet weten de trap af...ik nam de telefoon op terwijl ik zowat geen adem kreeg..
'ik hou van je' hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn....haha dat was amin..ik hou van je zij hij en hing op..
met een big smile ging ik langzaam naar boven, ik dacht aan hem....is dit normaal? ik denk aan hem, en voel nog steeds dezelde vlinders in mijn buik die ik voelde toen ik hem voor het eerst zag...ik hou zoveel van hem..ik hou van niemand meer op deze hele aardbol..is dat normaal? moeten dat niet mijn ouders zijn? ik voel me schuldig...maar dit is mijn man....ik zag mezelf in de spiegel van de gang boven en schrok me dood
snel sprong ik de douche in en nam een snelle douche...ik poetste mijn tanden en droogde mezelf snel af..
mijn haar droogde ik en deed ik in een slordige staart, maarhet stond wel, in mijn kast pakte ik mijn "sloeber" broek..die noemde ik zo, maar dat was gewoon een sport broek, die trok ik aan en daarboven de trui die erbij hoorde, ik deed mijn nikes aan en pakte mijn tas, ik smeerde wat baby creme op mijn gezicht en vloog naar beneden, ik ruimde alles op en na een tijdje belde amin op, hij was iets langer dan een half uur bij me, zeg maar gerust een uur! ik deed open en liep naar de keuken, amin volgde me en zij wat ik luisterde naar hem en pas toen hij dicht bij me was gaf hij me een kus "hey lieverd" ... ik dronk een glas melk en nam een koekje erbij, amin schonk ik chocomelk in, ik wist dat hij dat lekker vond..ik vertelde amin dat samier gister hier was, zijn gezicht verandere..ik schrok daarvan, zal hij het erg vinden? 'amin, vind je het erg?' amin knikte..ja esma..eerlijk gezegd voel ik me daar niet goed bij..ik liep op amin af en pakte zijn hand..'je kon mij ook bellen esma, dat weet je toch?' ik knikte en vertelde hem dat ik hem ook had gebeld alleen nam hij niet op..
'hmm kan wel kloppen es antwoorde hij met een glimlach, ik voelde me ongelovelijk schuldig en bood mijn excuses aan, amin had gelijk hoe kon ik dat nou met mijn stomme hoofd doen? oke we zijn vrienden..maar mijn man is nu mijn beste vriend...vrienden voor buiten..maar jongens naar mijn huis uitnodigen kan gewoon niet..amin gaf me een kus en vertelde me dat ik me niet druk moest maken en dat hij me wel begreep..
gelukkig was amin het snel vergeten want ik mocht op zijn rug klimmen tot de auto...ik lachte me kapot!

we toerde alles af wat we nog moesten regelen en aan het eind van de dag waren we kapot..
amin vroeg me netjes of ik met hem mee wilde naar huis, ik knikte..ik gaapte terwijl amin de deur open deed, er lagen brieven op de grond en amin liep er dwars doorheen! ik moest zo lachen..hij gaf geen moer om die brieven...ik lette altijd op amin...en bijna altijd schopte hij die brieven met zijn schoenen weg..ik ken amin..
hij laat zijn brieven liggen totdat hij zich een keer verveelt dan pas gaat hij die brieven lezen dus zoals gewoonlijk raapte ik die brieven op en sprong op de bank, amin maakte koffie voorzichzelf en voor mij maakte hij thee, ik zette de tv aan, hup op mtv natuurlijk..ik hoorde amin hard mee zingen..ik lachte...ESMAAA LACH JE ME UIT!! 'ehm nee amin nee, ik lach je toe' verzon ik snel..
ik graaide wat tussen zijn brieven en haalde alle belangrijke brieven eruit, de folders en alle onnozelen dingen deed ik apart, ik keek even op van de licht roze envelop die opviel tussen alle andere brieven, ik keek ernaar maar er stond geen afzender op, AMIN stond er met mooi geschreven letters.. ik glimlachte even..maar kreeg de rillingen over mijn hele rug, van wie was dit nou? de envelop was niet "dicht gelikt" dus ik kon de brief er zo uithalen, maar ik dacht er even aan om op amin te wachten..dat deed ik ook...ik gooide de roze brief op tafel en met mijn gedachte bij die roze brief sorteerde ik de andere brieven..amin kwam de woonkamer binnen met allerlei lekkernij, 'ik heb je belangrijke brieven op de tafel neergelegd amin, en de rest gooi ik wel weg..
amin knikte terwijl hij naar een voetbal wedstrijd zapte, hij keek naar de brieven en ik durf te zweren dat hij die roze brief ook heeft gezien alleen hij reageerde er niet op, langzaam stond ik op en dumte de zwerfbrieven in de prullenbak, toen ik terug kwam zat amin ongeintereseert door de brieven te snuffelen...want zijn ogen waren op de wedstrijd gericht...'ehm amin die roze brief moet ik die nou weggooien of is die ook belangrijk?'
amin hoorde me niet, 'wat zeg je lieverd?' antwoorde hij, ik schudde mijn hoofd met een glimlach 'laat maar' 
ik ging op de bank liggen en keek met amin naar de wedstrijd, amin zat op de andere bank...na een tijdje hoorde ik amin's stem...'lieverdddddddddddddddd kom is ff hier liggen..je bent zo ver van me vandaan!!!'
ik glimlachte en riep dat hij maar moest komen...ik dacht dat hij niet zou komen..maar hij kwam wel!
amin kietelde me waarbij hij het stappeltje met brieven om liet vallen...'ja ruim maar op amin!' lachte ik...
nadat hij de brieven weer op tafel had neergelegd greep hij naar de roze brief, hij fronste zijn wenkbrauwen, hij had nog niet de kant waar AMIN op stond voor zich..dus hij vroeg me of die brief van mij was..
ik schudde mijn hoofd, 'er staat amin op' ... hij lachte...goh wat is dit! ik ging inmiddels naast hem zitten en langzaam opende hij de brief...hij vouwde de brief open die met een mooi handschrift was geschreven
amin rook aan de brief...'esma er is parfum op deze brief gespoten!' hij maakte er een grote grap van terwijl ik toch echt benieuwd was..ik heb het niet zo met brieven dacht ik bij mezelf...de laatste tijd zijn de brieven die ik ontvang niet echt prettig te noemen! amin las de brief hardop voor:

_lieve amin,

hoe gaat het met je? met mij gaat het goed..ik hoorde dat je aanstaande zaterdag gaat trouwen! ik ben hartstikke blij voor je! maar amin, weet je het wel zeker? amin weet je nog vroeger..toen we klein waren..een jaar of 10..iedereen zij dat wij bij elkaar hoorde, de hele familie.! je vond me toen leuk he? eerlijk!
besef je je wel wat we op het spel zetten als je met esma trouwt? mij....je laat mij gaan...sinds kind af aan kennen we elkaar...vind je niet dat we bij elkaar horen amin? niet dat ik wat tegen esma heb..maar ik denk dat je gelukkiger met mij zal zijn...het is het beste voor jou...we hebben dezelfde familie amin...
zet het stop nu het nog kan..vroeger toen we klein waren konden we zo goed met elkaar opschieten...
sinds je volwassen bent geworden wil je niets meer van me weten..waarom niet? wat heb ik je aangedaan?
ik weet zeker dat als je esma niet had ontmoet dat wij aanstaande zaterdag zouden trouwen, en niet esma en jij....toch amin? trouw met mij amin? please trouw met mij! ik kan je echt gelukkig maken..ik kan je geven wat je wilt...ALLES wat je maar wilt! geloof me...ik weet dat je van me houd..kan niet anders...
amin, laat asjeblieft wat van je horen...bel me...dan kunnen we afspreken en alles regelen hoe we dit kunnen doen....

ik hou zoveel van je! en je bent zo mooi amin!

liefs NORA_ 
lijkbleek....lijkbleek dat is wat ik geworden was..ik schrok me dood en wist niet hoe ik moest reageren..amin keek me alleen maar aan... hij verscheurde de brief en nam me in zijn armen....ik kon geen woord uitbrengen..
nooit gedacht dat ik door haar zo een erge vermindering van mijn zelfvertrouwen kon oplopen...
ik voelde me lichaam rillen....maar hield me zo sterk mogelijk....ik zij niets....amin raapte de verscheurde stukjes op waarnaar ik zat te kijken.....'ik hou van je' zag ik nog staan...amin gooide de stukjes uit het raam en liep naar de keuken...ik stond op en liep langzaam naar amin toe...amin stond met zijn hand in zijn gezicht tegen de muur aan....ik schrok!! wat! zit amin hier mee???? zit hij hier mee!!! denkt ie mischien dat zij gelijk heb...
'ik ehm..ik ga naar huis amin' 'amin keek op...esma..nee' ik trok me schoenen aan en liep de deur uit....ik rende nu......ik voelde een brok in mijn keel...en ik snikte een beetje....maar hield me in..ik kan niet bij elke gebeurtenis gaan huilen! ik moet me sterk houden, amin houd van mij..niet van haar..dat weet ik! ik kwam thuis aan en zag amin voor me deur staan..hij had de auto gepakt....hij stond met zijn handen in zijn zak..
ik lachte naar hem...hij liep op me af en gaf me een kusje, 'lieverd..wij zijn sterk wij kunnen tegen alles! ik wil niet dat je hier mee gaat zitten...vergeet dit....nora is jaloers...en er is niemand maar dan ook niemand die jou plaats in kan nemen, dat weet je toch? ik knikte en voelde me opgelucht....hij had gelijk...
we zochten een snackbar in de buurt op en kochten patat, die namen we mee en gingen weer op weg naar huis ...we aten en lachte veel, en al snel vergaten we de domme achtelijke brief van nora..
ze was het niet waard om me ongerust te maken, ik weet dat amin van me houd...no doubt..

de dagen vlagen voorbij...me ouders waren alweer terug en iedereen verheugde zich op mijn bruiloft..de zaal was al helemaal gedecoreert door mijn vriendin/negaffa prachtig was het....we hadden de hele zaal gebroken wit met bordeaux gedaan....en er lag een rode loper vanaf de deur tot de prachtstoelen die de negaffa op een mooie plaats had geplaatst....op de tafels lagen doeken...een bordeaux rode met daarop een gebroke witte....
de zaal hadden we zo ingericht dat de vrouwen die liever niet gezien wilde worden door mannen aan een kant zaten waar een grote pilaar voor stond, ik was verliefd op de zaal!!! alles hadden we klaargezet..
het was vrijdag en ons huis zat vol met familie, amin sliep vandaag bij zijn ouders doordat hij een verassing in ons huis had......ik zat met me vriendinnen in mijn kamer te praten, het waren er echt veel!
karima, souad, mina, maryam, naual en nog 6 andere meiden..zelfs mijn negaffa/vriendin fatima was er al om de laatste dingetjes klaar te zetten, ik had mijn pyjama aangedaan en ging in bed liggen...alle meiden zaten op mijn bed het was super gezellig!!!! maar ik wist dat dit mijn laatste dag in mijn kamer zou zijn...dat gevoel propte ik weg.....YOEY YOEY YOEY YOEY kwamen de negaffa en wat vriendinnen binnen...het was henna tijd....ik had een versiering uitgekozen en die zou nu met henna op mijn handen getatueerd worden, ik wilde het niet overdreven hebben vandaar dat ik koos voor wat lichte versiering op mijn handen en voeten..
de meiden en de vrouwen die ons huis verbleven, dat waren er echt echt veel, gilde de vreugde kreten uit..
er werd muziek op gezet en gefeest tot diep in de nacht...alle meiden bleven slapen, maar dan niet in mijn kamer, dat wilde ze niet, ze wilde mij laten rusten, wat ik natuurlijk heel lief vond van ze....doordat mijn henna er vroeg op werd gedaan kon ik het aan het eind van de avond er weer afhalen, het zag er prachtig uit...ik dacht aan deze week...wat was het druk voor amin en mij...maar we hebben ook gefeest met iedereen...
de dames namen afscheid van mij en fatima (negaffa) legde nog alles uit voor morgen...ze gaf me een kus en vertrok, ze sliepen met ze alle in de kamer naast mij van ikram, het licht van mijn kamer ging uit en de deur werd gesloten...ik kon niet slapen...traantjes rolde over mijn wangen...morgen is het dan echt zo ver...hoevaak heb ik me klaar gemaakt voor een date met amin in deze kamer? hoevaak heb ik gehuild in deze kamer!! maar het maakt niet uit...ik ga daar niet over nadenken...want ik weet..dat ik met amin gelukkig word..
ik draaide me om en dan weer eens om en dan weer eens om..maar slapen? nee dat kwam er gewoon niet van
ik zuchte diep...me telefoon ging..snel nam ik op..het was natuurlijk amin, zacht vertelde hij me dat hij van me hield....'ik ook van jou amin' zij ik zacht terug...we hadden het niet over de bruiloft..maar over elkaar..
'hoe voel je je esma?' 'ik voel me goed amin...het doet pijn mijn huis te verlaten, maar ik weet dat ik bij jou zal zijn, en dat is zo een mooi gevoel!! amin lachte...het enige wat ik in mijn leven wil is met jou zijn esma!
nadat we elkaar vertelde dat we elkaar super de super vonden, en hadden gesproken over vandaag ging ik slapen...ik viel pas in slaap nadat ik amin had gesproken...ik weet dat als ik wakker word...dat ik dan iemand's vrouw zal worden.......

----------


## rwina_zina

dag alle lieve mensen!!!!!!!!!

ik heb genoten van elke reactie die er gegeven is!!!
dankjullie wel!!!! en zelfs de schaarse mannen zijn erbij gekomen!  :wow:   :Smilie:  :knipoog: 
echt toppie!!! ik was inderdaad in Spanje, het was zoooooo heerlijk! ik heb de tijd van mijn leven gehad!!!!! ik heb lekker uitgerust, en now i'm back to the story! bedankt voor alle begrip die er getoont werd!
en nogmaals...de reactie's!! TOP! en ik wil graag dat IEDEREEN die gereageert heeft op mijn verhaal weet dat ik het super waardeer en dat het mij echt motiveert!!!!!!!!!woelah!

ik geniet gewoon van de reactie's! dus elke reactie van IEDEREEN is welkom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ik zal snel verder gaan!  :tong uitsteken: 

liefs, rwina  :zwaai:

----------


## niedra

RWINA_ZINA ............................. 
GIRL YOU ROCK JE WIL NIET WETEN HOELANG IK HIETR OP HEB GEWACHT............... MAAR TEN EERSTE HOE WAS JE VAKANTIE GIRL I AM SO JEAULOUS LKKER SPANJE IK ZOU JOU WEL FF WILLE ZIJN HOOR MAAR TAHNX VOOR DIT NIEUWE VERVOLG

I AM SO HAPPY THANX 2 YOU :woh
aa:  :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEE CONTINUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

WE HEBBEN ER MET SMART OP GEWCHT EN NU WORD ONZE GEDULD BELOOND
MET EEN PRACHTIG LANGE VERVOLGGGGG THANXXXXXXXXXXXXX

KIS NIEDRA  :tik:   :tik:

----------


## saidaatje

cool!!!!

 :duim:

----------


## The_Alicia

:maffia:  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh eindelijk een lange prachtige vervolg.. :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  weetje hoe blij ik ben :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  

Nu wordt het nog leukerr ze gaan trouwen insallah..... :grote grijns:   :blozen: le:
Pleasee ga verder zodra je kan. Thanxx.

Thalla beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## The_Alicia

Oepsss sorry dat maffia poppetjes  :denk:  ,...was verkeerd...ik maak niemand af....ben juist blij.  :wohaa:

----------


## habiba_zina

You go girl  :duim:

----------


## Oemniya

Verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr.

Hoi ik zit op me werk saai, saai, saai!!
Maar toen ik dit verhaal las was de saaiheid opeens over alleen begrijp ik de structuur van je verhaal niet zo goed!!

Amin heeft esma toch gezien onderweg, maar zegt tegen haar dat ze dezelfde naam heeft als zijn toekomstige vrouw???
heeft hij haar niet herkend in het donker of zit er iets anders achter???

en verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr???

Groetjes uit amsterdam

----------


## rwina_zina

nee, amin heeft esma eerder leren kennen...  :denk:  
dat was voordat ze onderweg naar marokko gingen  :boogie:  

 :zwaai: 

rwina

----------


## Amael

Dat was een leuk vervolg  :blij:  
Meid jij hebt echt TALENT 

Groetje 
Amael  :ole:

----------


## Oemniya

Halloooooo,

Als het aan mij ligt roep ik je uit tot schrijfster van het jaar!!!!!!!

Zohra Zarouli staat mega voor schut bij het lezen van jouw verhaal.

Keep Up The Good Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ik met me domme reactie ik had alleen de eerste bladzijde gelezen en pas beneden zag ik dat je kon bladeren.

Ja stom he dit is me eerste dag aangemeld op maroc.nl

ik ben aan het werk (maar ook weer niet) want iik heb de hele dag jouw verhaal staan lezen>>>>

Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

MVG,
Een trouwe fan

----------


## ToEnSiA

HEEY EINDELIJK WEER EEN VERVOLG..!!

GA GAUW VERDER..!!

----------


## MissCousCous

HAlloooo RWINAAAAA 
wajaaaaaaaw 3la vervolg!!!!!!!
ik wordt letterlijk gek hierzooo!
je weeet nog niet!
alhamdoulilah heb je lekker uitgerust in spanje
moessie heeft het ons netjes gezegd en we hadden er begrip voor hoor!  :Smilie:  
maar wollah ik heb letterlijk tranen gekregen bij dit stukje
zooooo mooooooi! beschreven joh
dikke boessa 
missCousCous  :kusgrijs:

----------


## K_Khalid

he Miss CousCous ontspannen. rustig aan er komt nog meer :regie:  . aan je reacties gezien sta je volgens mij te gillen bij elke zin die je leest. 

effe ontspannen en rustig adem halen hhhhhhh.

Ik dacht laat mij weer eens reageren of af reageren, het verhaal nadert toch niet zijn einde.

ga gerust verder, want je kan echt goed schrijven. je fantasie is heel goed maar volgens mij heb je een HELE grote Duim. 


veel succes met het vervolg en miscouscous  :knipoog:  ontspannen

dames en de enkele heren

beslamma  :slapen:

----------


## Mahassiin..

_Hey Hey Meiid..!

Hoe gaat t met je..??
Goed?! 
Goed zo..! Want dan kan je gelijk weer beginnen aan een prachtig vervolgje..
Neeeh samhilia..gwoon rustig aandoen..
Ojaa trouwens ben een nieuwe fan..  
Kus Kus van Mahassiin..

Keep up the good work  .._

----------


## MissCousCous

Wahahahaha thnx voor je berichtje 
maar ja ik meen het echt he!
wollah haar verhaal maakt me echt gek wollah!!!! zooooooo MOOOOOOOOI je weet niet he 
hier in Rotterdam ik heb de meeste nichten en neven aangeraden om dit verhaal te lezen wollah! en de meeste lezen het ook he!!!
zoooooo MOOOOI is ie gewoon
en ja ik ga me proberen te ontspannen maar de vraag is of het lukt he!  :blij:  
maar wollah nogmaals rwina misschien wel de 100000000000x dat ik zeg dat ik verliefd op je verhaal ben maar het is gewoon PERFECT!!!
zo mooi beschreven enz enz en zoals jullie zien is het niet net als al die andere verhalen 
je weet toch die amel,amel en faisel enz enz ik heb ze allemaal gelezen
maar dit verhaal laat gewoon de goeie kant zien van de marokkanen!
nou dikke boessa  :ole:   :kusgrijs:  
ga gauw weer verder als je kan

----------


## Bitch

is dit alles  :moe:

----------


## MissCousCous

hoe bedoel je is dit alles?

----------


## Amael

JAAAAAAAAAAAAA hoe bedoel je is dit alles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Je moet al blij zijn dat er nog een vervolg is want voor het zelfde geldt was ze gestopt en zou je nooit meer wat van haar horen!!!!!!!!!!!

Nogmaals 't is een super verhaal!!
Wajjajajajajajajaouw van waar haal je het! als k 't vragen mag.
TOPPIE TOPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KEEP IT UP GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amael

----------


## Amael

Met alle respect voor rwina niet dat jij dit zou doen!

----------


## K_Khalid

Nou MissCousCous ik verklaar je nu voor gek maar je hebt wel gelijk over het verhaal, hij is gewoon goed. 


Nou genoeg geslijmd waar blijft het vervolg. ik ben nu nog wel onstspannen maar ik voel de stress aankomen. :vlammen: 


Nee hoor ik zeg maar wat ik ben miss couscous niet. :boer: geintje :maf2:

----------


## rwina_zina

aaaaaaaaah ik word verlegen hoor  :gniffel:  
lieve reactie's van iedereen!
(welkom Mahassiin..  :knipoog: )....
amealen missCousCous..hihi jullie zijn schatjes  :strik:  !!!!!!!!!!!
jaja k_khalid..jij ook :P ...alhoewel je wel wat meer mag slijmen  :moeilijk:  ..haha nee hoor geintje! ik ben blij dat je m'n verhaal goed vind!!eerlijk waar!

echt iedereen bedankt! en iedereen die reageert helemaal! :grote grijns: 

nou ik ga nu verder..veel leesplezier zo!

rwinaatje

----------


## niedra

rwina rwina rwina weet je wel hoe blijk ik ben..............  :melig2:   :melig2:  nou heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel heeeeel blij I am waiting 4 youre vervolg ik kan egt egt niet w8te rwina_zina
en trek je niks aan die mensen die zeuren dat de vervolgen te kort zijn ze moeten blij zijn dat je tenminste wel vervolgens schrijf want je heb ook een leven naast je verhaal. en volgens mij beseft niet iedereen dat. maar ik wel hoor  :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:  


nou veel plezier met het schrijven van de vervolgens en ben egt superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr benieuwd 
THALLA & BESLEMA NIEDRA

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *hoe bedoel je is dit alles?*


ik had na zolang wachten wel een langer stukkie verwacht

----------


## rwina_zina

ik werd wakker door de heerlijke geur van allerlei lekkernij en door veel lawaai en muziek beneden, even moest ik me realiseren dat het mijn trouwdag was...langzaam kroop ik mijn bed uit, ik keek op mijn klok en zag dat het 11 uur 's ochtends was, de nageffa had me uitgelegt dat als ik wakker was gelijk maar een douche moest nemen en me haar dan op een natuurlijke wijze moest laten drogen, dus niet door een fohn of handdoek, dat deed ik...ik liep de douche binnen en zag al verschillende soorten shampoo's klaarstaan..ik genoot van de warme stralen, na een tijdje was ik klaar en droogde me af, behalve dan mijn haar, ik liep de douche uit nadat mijn haar wat was droog gedruppelt, het eerste wat ik hoorde toen ik de woonkamer naderde was een vreugde kreet...ik kreeg daardoor een grote smile op me gezicht..ik groette iedereen en at van het ontbijt dat er voor me werd klaargezet
de meiden waren allemaal aan het giegelen en praten, na me ontbijt ging ik bij ze zitten en mee kletsen...er werd door de andere vrouwen al volop feest gevierd..het was echt een heerlijk gevoel dat alles in de zaal al gedaan was, ik had helemaal geen zorgen, alhoewel veel meiden die trouwen dat vaak wel hebben voordat ze trouwen..

na een uurtje of 2 riep fatima mij naar me kamer, 'esma, de kleren en de rest van de spullen moeten naar de zaal gebracht worden' ik knikte en vertelde haar dat we het beste met mijn auto alles kunnen brengen
alle kleding stukken werden netjes door fatima in de auto geplaatst en ook de haarspelden/make up etc etc werd naar de auto gebracht..

aangekomen bij de zaal liep ik naar de best wel ruime kamer waarin amin en ik ons om zullen kleden, alles werd netjes opgehangen en klaargezet..ik liep nog snel de zaal door om alles te controleren, prachtig was de zaal gewoon! in de grote keuken werd er al volop gekookt door veel mensen die amin had gehuurt, aangezien het een sjiek feest zou zijn, hadden we ook gekozen voor mooi sjiek eten..
zo deden we bij aankomst van alle mensen prachtige toastjes met marokkaanse thee, dat werd geserveerd door een aantal opgeleide 'serveer meiden' die dan in het bordeaux en gebroken wit gekleed waren, vervolgens zou er een 3 gangen menu geserveerd worden waaronder natuurlijk kip en veel vlees...daarna zou het tijd zijn voor de fruit..daarmee had het personeel iets heel leuks gedaan zeiden ze..dus dat komt allemaal wel goed..

het was inmiddels al 3 uur en fatima en ik waren naar huis gegaan en alweer terug gekomen naar de zaal..amin was er nog niet, hij had (wat niet vaak voor komt) ook zijn "negaf", een jongen, die met fatima al had afgesproken welke kleuren er gedragen zouden worden..samen hadden ze dus al via de telefoon afgesproken hoe alles eruit zou komen te zien....de vrouwelijke dj was er al en zette haar spullen allemaal klaar
fatima begon me al op te maken, het eerste wat amin en ik aan zouden doen was bordeaux rood en gebroken wit, fatima had de jurk al klaar gezet, zo ongelovelijk mooi!! het was een lange jurk die achter heel lang liep de bovenkant was bordeaux rood en de onderkant gebroken wit...toen ik die jurk voor het eerst zag (trouwens ook de andere jurken) gilde ik echt van geluk!! 
we hadden het zo geregeld als amin en ik de zaal in waren gegaan..zouden fatima en jouad(amin's dresser)alles klaar zetten voor de volgende ronde, dat was slim geregeld anders werd het een zooitje

er werd geklopt op de zaalkamer deur, het waren amin en jouad..
jouad stelde zich voor, knappe jongen, ik zag ook zeker dat fatima daarvan overtuigd was, amin gaf me een kus en keek me stralend aan..
'ik ben zo gelukkig esma' fluisterde hij...ik knikte heftig..'ik ook amin'
amin en ik kletste terwijl onze haren gedaan werden, amin was wel sneller klaar als ik maar dat was naturlijk logisch, amin liet me zijn pak zien die prachtig was! hij had een bordeaux stropdas en een mooie witte overhemd, maar zijn pak was mooi zwart met een klein rood labeltje eraan, amin kleedde zich aan (wij zagen dat natuurlijk niet) amin was al helemaal klaar, ik moest echter alleen mijn kleren nog aan..
ik schrok van mezelf in de spiegel, ik zag er echt heel anders uit!
make up doet echt wonderen! lachte ik, en mijn haar!! was zo mooi! het was hoog opgestoken en er staken wat mooi gekrulde krulletjes uit, ook had ze een klein kroontje op mijn hoofd gezet dat matchte natuurlijk met mijn sieraden die ik om had, er kwamen al mensen binnen dus amin kon niet meer naar buiten..hij moest in de kamer blijven, jouad en amin praten over van alles terwijl ik mijn kleding aan deed....ik wilde huilen toen ik mezelf bekeek, maar ik hield me in, wilde niet dat mijn make up zou verpesten! amin en jouad waren ook verbaast! amin keek me alleen maar aan! hij ging voor me staan en wilde me aanraken, met zijn hand bijna tegen me gezicht stopte hij en pakte mijn hand waat hij vervolgens een kus op gaf...'je bent een prinsesje, nee nee een engel!'
ik voelde me wangen rood worden doordat jouad en fatima 'AAAAAAAAAH' riepen....die twee raakten later ook in gesprek en het was te zien dat het klikte..

het was 6 uur en de zaal was bomvol had mijn zusje ikram gemeld die even snel langs de 'verkleedkamer' kwam, 'de enige plek die over is is deze kamer esma!' zei ze, het was ook wel te horen, dat het druk was..
de dj begon al mooie muziek te draaien, en na een tijdje was het zover..we zouden nu de zaal in gaan, want ikram, naual, mina en souad klopte op de kamer deur...het plan was als volgt...alle lichten in de zaal zou uitgaan..en ook de muziek...de 4 meiden, naual, mina, souad en ikram hadden 4 grote brandende fakels vast...en die 4 zouden om ons heen staan en naar de dansvloer leidden...dat zou echt mooi zijn omdat alleen de fakels licht zouden geven in de hele zaal, dus iedereen's ogen zouden echt op ons gericht zijn! maar op de dansvloer zouden dan alleen de dansvloer lichten aangaan en de muziek van EHOUB TOEFIK: BETRAKA3 FEJA....daarop zouden amin en ik dan dansen...mina en ikram hadden gebroken witte jurken aan en souad en naual hadden boreaux rode jurken aan....prachtig gewoon!!! alles verliep prima...amin en ik keken elkaar in de ogen aan voordat we de kamer uit zouden lopen...'ik hou van je esma' 'ik ook van jou amin' de deur ging open en de zaal was inderdaad prop vol...dat konden we zien door de fakels die de meiden vasthadden en ons opwachten bij de deur....de zaal was dood stil....je hoorde alleen nog maar....SLAAAT OE SLEMMMMMM 3LAAAA RASOELALAH.....we werden geleid naar de dansvloer en de lichten van de dansvloer gingen aan....alleen amin en ik waren nog maar te zien....door de hele zaal hoorde je WOOOOUUUUWWWW...
iedereen was weer stil toen de muziek mooi begon....de hele dansvloer was bestooit met rozen blaadjes...witte en rode...de dames gingen met de fakels in elke hoek staan.....de hele zaal zat niet...ze stonden met open mond naar ons te kijken.....amin en ik maakte de dans af en de hele zaal klapte...er werd gefloten, gefilmd, gefotografeerd alles!
amin en ik namen plaats op de pracht stoelen en het licht werd op sommige plaatsen van de zaal aangedaan...zo zag het er niet te licht uit..en niet te donker...de dj draaide volop muziek en vele mensen kwamen naar ons toe om ons te feliciteren en vertellen hoe prachtig we eruit zagen...en hoe prachtig we de bruiloft hadden 'geopend'...  :knipoog:  we hadden niet verwacht dat het zo druk zou worden...! het was prachtig..en alle mensen zagen er geweldig uit..we genoten van alle aandacht totdat we werden opgehaald door jouad en fatima...weer werd er gekreet...'SLAAAT OE SLEMMMMMM 3LAAAA RASOELALAH.....'
we kwamen aan in de kamer en snel werd mijn make up eraf gehaald en mijn haar los gegooid....omdat iedereen mij kent met een hele bos krullen, vond fatima het een top idee om mijn haar te style, dat gebeurde erg snel door ze een soort van creme had waardoor het ongelovelijk snel style werd...naar een half uurtje waren we klaar met alles! aankleden, make up en haar....het zag er als volgt uit:
ik had lang style haar, dat ik los had gedaan met een zigzag scheiding aan de zijkant....amin hoefde zijn haar niet opnieuw te doen want het zat al goed...nu was de kleur groen aan de beurt...amin met zijn mooie groene overhemd en stropdas en ik met mijn groene taksita die ik nooit eerder had gezien! donker groene onderkant en de boven kant is licht maar wel donkergroen geborduurt....amin kon niet geloven dat ik het was..ik trouwens ook niet...door mijn style haren, het stond me wel
dit keer ging het anders...de meiden (naual mina souad en ikram) hadden donker groene kandora's aan en alle 4 hadden ze mandjes dat groen afgewerkt was, daarin zaten nog meer rozen blaadjes die ze zouden strooien terwijl we liepen...2 voor en twee achter...
daar gingen we dan weer...we genoten echt van elk moment! de meiden zagen er echt PRACHTIG uit...terwijl wij ons aan het omkleden waren waren alle toastjes en thee al uitgedeelt....weer aangekomen bij onze stoelen werden er foto's gemaakt.....mensen stonden echt verbaast te kijken... nog steeds kwamen veel mensen naar ons toe om ons te bewonderen en te feliciteren...de dansvloer zat vol mensen die mooi aan het dansen waren, niet te vergeten de jongens...mo, brahim, tarik, yassin, samier noem maar op! ookal was mina mijn "getuige" en brahim die van amin...ze genoten beidde op de dansvloer...ik moest echt netjes lachen etc doordat ik echt constant werd bekeken en gefotograveerd..
na een tijdje liepen we weer naar de kamer en kleden ons dit keer om in hindoestaanse kleding..dat was echt een succes op onze verloving..dus daarom vonden amin en ik het een goed idee het dit keer ook te doen...ik had een lichtblauwe hindoestaanse jurk...heel heel veel sieraden...me haar werd weer gekruld..en me make up was licht blauw..
ook amin was in het blauw..hij had een blauwe hindoestaanse mannen "ding" aan dat erecht super uitzag! het stond amin goed..je zag er zo goed zijn spieren uit komen! dus alle meiden zouden wel flauw vallen zo  :tong uitsteken: , dit keer was het de beurt van de jongens om met ons mee te lopen...de jongens waren ook in het hindoestaans..maar dan in het zwart...het stond ze leuk!!!aan de mensen in de zaal zag je dat ze zich echt vermaakte en dat ze steeds weer verrast werden door ons..
de meisjes stonden op de dansvloer te wachten in mooie puur zwarte hindoestaanse jurken...de meisjes kleden zich om in een andere kamer in de zaal, niet zo heel erg groot..maar het was daar cker te doen..
wij gingen zitten op de stoelen....en het licht ging uit.....de meiden en de jongens van ons 'groepje' stonden op de dansvloer, de dj zette een hindoestaans/marokkaans liedje op waarop de meiden en de jongens op danste! het was zooooooo leuk! de hele zaal klapte en genoten van de "voorstelling", ik vond het zo grappig en lief dat ze dit deden :lekpuh:  

tot mijn schrik stond nora opeens te dansen, waar kwam zij nou weer vandaan...waar haalt ze het gore lef vandaan dacht ik..! maar ja..het is amin's nicht....ik kon het haar niet verbieden...amin zag nora ook..
ze had een grijze jurk aan en haar haar los, ze groette wat mensen nadat ze de dansvloer afging....'je zou haar echt wel dissen op de dansvloer esma, maar goed dat ze de dansvloer afging' fluisterde amin in mijn oor...ik moest erg lachen.....'maak je niet druk esma...zij houd zich nu wel gedeist' ik knikte..toch bleven mijn ogen steeds naar nora kijken, ik zag van alles...ze groette wel alle meiden haar..maar brahim en de rest groette haar echt niet, lekker voor haar! maar cker wel raar dat ze niet eens een keer onze kant op keek....ze verdween even en kwam even later terug met een grote bos bloemen en een groot pakje..
gelukkig hadden we een speciale tafel die bestemd was voor cadeau's want ik hoef haar cadeau echt nie persoonlijk te ontvangen..die mag ze lekker zelf houden! omdat ik weet dat ze mij niets gunt....
ik haalde mijn ogen van nora af en genoot van mijn ongelovelijke droom bruiloft..ik was zo blij en gelukkig....

we stonden op om ons voor de 1 na laatste keer om te kleding..de laatste keer is namelijk het belangrijkst...'de bruidsjurk' maar eerst moest ik nog een andere jurk aan....terwijl amin zich aan het aankleden was, en ik opgemaakt werd...hadden we het over nora...amin grapte over haar en ik lachte ook nog.....maar zij verdient het om uitgelachen te worden..maar goed...ik had dit keer SLU7 kleding aan...dat stond echt leuk, niet in woorden uit te drukken!
amin had DE witte kleding aan met dat rode hoedje........het was weer de jongens beurt om ons te leidde...dit keer naar de dansvloer...want ik zou in een draag stoel gedragen worden..en amin ook....op de dansvloer stapte ik in de zilveren draagstoel die met roze doekjes versierd was....en amin in de andere draagstoel die met de kleur blauw was versierd...ik werd gedragen door samier, mohamed (verloofde van me zusje), mo en arif
amin werd gedragen door brahim tarik yassin en zackaria...
....LELLA LA3ROESAAAA werd er gedraaid..mensen juichte...ik ving de jaloerse blik van nora op  :boos:  ik maakte haar lekker gek! ik zat in die stoel..en zij lekker niet.....nee..dit is niet mijn gedachte..alhoewel ze een fucking bitch is..hoop ik dat ze een goeie man zal vinden..
er werd nu SLU7 muziek gedraaid...dat was echt lekker! er werd leuk op gedanst en amin en ik namen weer plaats...het was tijd om te eten...

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina meid meid meid je bent de beste echt waar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ik ben zo happy en dat komt door jou moet je kijken wat een vervolg geweldig gewoon .........


happy happy happy me and thats all because of youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
 :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  









 :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:   :tik:

----------


## missjasmin

HeEy ga door je bent een toppie  :ole:  je bent de beste ga door

----------


## missjasmin

HeEy ga door je bent een toppie  :ole:  je bent de beste ga door

----------


## Bitch

dat lijkt er wel meer op  :Smilie:

----------


## niedra

dat lijkt er wel meer op 

kom op zeg birch dat lijkt er meer op dat slaat nergens op je moet blij zijn met wat er is.

rwin_zina ga door meid you rockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk  :hihi:

----------


## sjahrazed

meid je bent het gewoon!!!!!

zeg als jij trouwt dan wil ik zeker komen ik bedoel in fictie is het al fantastisch laat staan realiteit!!!! het is echt goed zeg bundel je verhaal samen en ga er dan mee naar een uitgever en je mag m sturen voor goede commentaar te geven voor je want ik ben alvast verslaafd

en die bitch Nora mag zich gedragen of ik zal haar wat manieren leren
 :motorzaag:  

hou je goed en geef ons snel een vervolg

kusjes Naoual

----------


## ToEnSiA

:player:

----------


## MissCousCous

Rwinaaaa WOLLAH IK BEN ECHT GEK GEWORDEN!!!!!!! LETTERLIJK!!!!!
hahaha khalid heeft dus gelijk  :giechel:  
MAAR 1 ding deze bruiloft klaart de boel gewoon(of te wel is gewoon te mooooi voor woorden!!!!!!!)
rwina 1 vraagje he?
wil jij mijn bruiloft organiseren?hahaha en dan op zo een manier?
wollah kapot stoere trouwfeest my god!!!!!!!  :love:  
groetjes
esma die helemaal  :Iluvu:  op je verhaal.......
WAJAW WAJAW......
hahaha rwina weet je wat ik ga doen?
je weet toch als ze mn hand komen vragen (wie dan ook) ik print je verhaal uti en vooral die trouwfeest en vraag of ie akkoord gaat met zo een feest zo niet wacht ik wel tot mijn prins die het wel accepteerd  :giechel:  
hihihi
nou greetz  :kusgrijs:  
en ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal

P.S. Bitch? als je niks te zeggen heb ho dan ff je mond....en verpest de sfeer niet AUB...
en Khalid? hahahaha waarom verklaar je me als gek? hahahaha zomaaaaar  :tong uitsteken:  hihihi
maar is toch zo wat ik vind?

----------


## MissCousCous

je weet toch als ze mn hand komen vragen (dus als ik mn ware al ben tegen gekomen en als ze alles gaan bespreken he!
 :Cool:

----------


## habiba_zina

Ga snel weer verder.
Want je verhaal is helemaal  :duim:

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Heey rwina!
WoooooooooW echt een keii goed vervolg!! You Rock!!  :ole:  
hahaha maar schrijf wel snel verder he want dit verhaal is gewoon goed!!!  :boogie:  
beslamma xxxnadia  :zwaai:

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauw!! !
zo mooooooooooooooooooooooooooi!!!!
...(ik heb dus al een idee voor mijn bruiloft)....  :stout:  
hahahahaha....
ewa sgatjuh ga snel verder!
(trouwens was het wel lekkerwarm in spanje en heb je weer een lkkr kleurtjuh gekregen laat me weten)
nou dikke zoen

----------


## missy246

wajoooooooooow jij bent goed meid.......ga snel verder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

liefs missy

----------


## Soussia'86

Ik heb genoten van het vervolg, ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.

Dikke kus, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## Zina_Ada

Salaam,

zaaaaaaaaaligggg!!!!!!!!! Ik ben al een tijdje niet meer online gekomen, maar bij deze, ik heb weer al je vervolgen gelezen, en ze zijn super, ik had echt rillingen toen ik las dat Esma en Amin in de zaal binnenkwamen , ik kon me het echt voorstellen!!! wajooww, echt een TOP verhaal meisje!! Doe zo voort  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  

Beslama Ada

----------


## Ala0uia

GEWELDIG!!!!!!!

ECHT EEN PRACHT STUK .. IK HOOP DAT JE WEEER SNEL ENE MOOIE VERVOLG VOOR ONS SCHRIJFT KNNEN WE LEKKER GENIETEN .. :P

BOESSA NANA

----------


## missjasmin

je bent de beste wistje dat [GLOW=crimson]ga verder iedereen vind je goed en ga snel verdermeid[/GLOW]  :handbang:   :ole:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *
> 
> P.S. Bitch? als je niks te zeggen heb ho dan ff je mond....en verpest de sfeer niet AUB...
> *


beslis zelf wanneer ik iets zeg!!!!  :hihi:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Hellow Girly_  :roken:  
_Eerst en vooral.....Alles goed ??_ 
_En het volgende naderd zo meteen.........._ 
_JE VERHAAL IS GEWOON THE MAX - THE BOMB.......etc.......etc.......etc.....!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!_ 
_En ik zal maar zwijgen over deze PRACHTIGE vervolg_   :boogie:  
_Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.......mareh we hebben tijd zat (als je altijd afkomt met lange - prachtige.....vervolgen, lach)_ 
_Elmoehim meid, t'ammusement verder_ 
_Have Fun and Take Care_ 
_See Ya_

----------


## MissCousCous

je bent gewoon lomp en jaloers that's it...
Ik wil niet meerdere woorden aan je vies maken..
en laat rwina met rust ja....want als jij niet zo kan schrijven......  :Mad:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *je bent gewoon lomp en jaloers that's it...
> Ik wil niet meerdere woorden aan je vies maken..
> en laat rwina met rust ja....want als jij niet zo kan schrijven...... *


waarom zou ik in godsnaam jaloers moeten??? ze moet gewoon niet denken dat wij alles maar moeten pikken. Jah ze schrijft een heel erg goed verhaal maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze ons maar een maandje moet laten wachten op een vervolg. En wie zegt dat ik niet kan schrijven???? ken je mij ofzo?? NEE duzz wat zeur je nou

----------


## MissCousCous

ze moet gewoon niet denken dat wij alles maar moeten pikken. Jah ze schrijft een heel erg goed verhaal maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze ons maar een maandje moet laten wachten op een vervolg. 


ehm.......
meid spreek voor jezelf......
ik vind het niet erg dat ze ons een maandje laat wachten want ik weet dat r daarna een vervolg kom die perfect is...
en misschien bestaan er ook andere dingen die nou eenmaal voor gaan
als jij nou niks te doen heb wil dat niet zeggen dat iedereen niks te doen heeft...
en met of zonder jou we missen je echt niet ze heeft 100000000x fans die wel willen wachten.......  :cheefbek:

----------


## m'tiouia

ze moet gewoon niet denken dat wij alles maar moeten pikken. Jah ze schrijft een heel erg goed verhaal maar dat wil niet zeggen dat ze ons maar een maandje moet laten wachten op een vervolg. 


ehm.......
meid spreek voor jezelf......
ik vind het niet erg dat ze ons een maandje laat wachten want ik weet dat r daarna een vervolg kom die perfect is...
en misschien bestaan er ook andere dingen die nou eenmaal voor gaan
als jij nou niks te doen heb wil dat niet zeggen dat iedereen niks te doen heeft...
en met of zonder jou we missen je echt niet ze heeft 100000000x fans die wel willen wachten....... 


mensen mensen 
wat wordt er allemaal gezegd jullie horen dat ze op vakantie is geweest en dat wensen we haar van harte en kijk wat we er voor terug hebben gekregen twee kapot lange vervolgen en ik hoop dat er nog meer van zulke gaan komen dus heb geduld en reageer jullie ongeduld niet op elkaar af 
geduld is een schone zaak 
groetjes m'tiouia

----------


## MissCousCous

m'tiouia is toch zo! wollah sommige mensen moeten altijd maar kritiek leveren man!
wollah.....
rwina zina ook al blijf je 3 maanden weg! we blijven je fans!  :Cool:  
en laat die andere maar... praten wat ze willen wij weten dat je uit je hart schrijft!

----------


## m'tiouia

is zeker zo 
maar het had geen zin om er op in te gaan
soms zeggen mensen dingen die ze neit menen ik wordt soms ook wel boos als ik lang moet w8en maar ik reageer het op niemand af ook niet op rwina
groetjes m'tioua
ps: rwina we blijven op je w8en alleen hopelijk doe je er geen drie maanden over 
hahahahahahahahahaha
en schrijf weer een hele lange net als de laatste twee pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
ciao

----------


## MissCousCous

hahaha zeker hoop ik niet dat t 3 maanden wordt denk het ook niet hoor  :Wink:  
maar ja k hb ookgeen zin meer om op ''Bitch''(ehum...) in te gaan.
doei doei  :zwaai:   :Smilie:  
beslama
MissCousCous

----------


## K_Khalid

he miss couscous wanneer moet ik langs komen. ik heb het uitgeprint en geplastificeerd.  :maf: 

Ontspannen het was een geintje

----------


## MissCousCous

hahaha jij bent kapot grappig!  :zwaai:

----------


## K_Khalid

is dat sarcastisch bedoeld. of vind je me gewoon grappig. 

ik pest je een beetje ik hoop dat je dat niet erg vind. anders ga ik gewoon iemand anders lastig vallen  :engel:   :nijn:

----------


## MissCousCous

ewa safiiiii! waarom zou k t erg vinden denja henja joh! hahaha ik kan er wel tegen hoor
en k pest gerust trug  :knipoog:  
doei doei  :engel:

----------


## K_Khalid

oke dan eindelijk iemand waarmee ik kan lachen  :melig2:

----------


## elbi_girl

wehjow ik heb nu al zin om te trouwen en ik ga het zeker zo doen

thanks voor de tip 

en ga snel verder met je prachtverhaal  :maf2:

----------


## MissCousCous

Wahahaha jij bent echt grappig!!!
Hoezo zocht je iemand om mee te lachen?
 :haha:  
PS RWINAAAAAAAAA GA GAUW VERDER MET JE PRACHTIGE VERHAAAAAAAAAL  :Wink:  
doei doei!!!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

:regie:  HEY MEIDEN GEEN RUZIE MAKEN  :blozen:

----------


## K_Khalid

ik bedoel dat je gevoel voor humor hebt, want meestal als je zulke opmerkingen maakt dan voelen meisjes zich meestal beledigd. jij dus niet daarom zei ik eindelijk iemand waarmee ik kan lachen. 
zulke meisjes zijn schaars. je hoeft niet bang te zijn ik ben nergens op uit. gewoon grappen das wel relaxed met jou. 

en rwina zina moet je gewoon complimentjes geven anders gaat ze nooit meer schrijven  :puh:   :melig2:  .

he rwina het was een geintje ontspannen ok en nu door typen hahahahaha  :melig2:

----------


## MissCousCous

Khalid thnx voor je compliment  :jeweetog:  
hahaha wollah je bet echt dodelijk (positief bedoeld he!!!)
en tuurlijk als je wilt dolle dol ik mee  :knipoog:  
RWINAAAA GA GAUW WEER VERDER MET JE TOP VERHAAAAAL!!!!  :engel:  
doei doei

----------


## K_Khalid

dan is dat een date  :handbang:  . he heb je die van stilletto al gelezen. met als topic beriecht. is leuk dat wordt de best topic ooit.

----------


## Sarah17

Wejow
wat een mooi verhaal.  :duim:   :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

Wahahahahaha!!!!!! jij klaart m echt!!!  :giechel: 
neej ik heb nog niet gelezen man ik zit op school daarom  :engel:  
maar ja hihi les is saai dus ik d8 ik ga maar lekker op maroc.nl chille  :Cool:  
doeidoei!!!!!  :zwaai:  
staat die ene ook bij sterke verhalen?
dan kijk k zo ff

----------


## sadddika

*Hallo allemaal,

Er is sindskort een nieuwe website online Maroc United 
Wat is er allemaal te bieden?

-Free sms
-Forum
-Chat
-Kwis
-voicechat
-Islam : hadiths - koran in nederlands - Discussies over hadiths ...
-Originele E-cards
-Muziek
-logo's voor de mobiel en smsdienst

Kortom kom snel een bezoekje nemen en zie wat je mist.
Ma3a Salama
Maroc United 
 Maroc United 

*

Hehe maroc.nl beheer  :Smilie:

----------


## rwina_zina

het eten werd geserveerd..de mensen in de zaal vonden het zo te zien prachtig..maar dat mag ook wel na al die energie en moeite die de kok's erin hebben gestoken..amin en ik liepen naar de kleedkamer..
ik trok mijn pyjama broek aan en een trui, terwijl fatima mijn haar aan het doen was waren amin en ik aan het eten..het moest allemaal snel gebeuren want we moesten er nu echt top uitzien...aangezien dit het belangrijkst was...mijn bruidsjurk....snel waste ik mijn handen en fatima ging weer verder met me haar..inmiddels had ik mijn trui uitgedaan anders zou mijn kapsel verpesten..en dat moesten we natuurlijk niet hebben...amin had een witte pak...als je die zou zien..zou je spontaan verliefd worden op amin..
jauad was inmiddels al klaar met amin..terwijl mijn make up er nog op moest..fatima deed haar best..maar dat leverde ook prachtig resultaat op....ze had me licht opgemaakt...vooral met de kleur wit (nou wit is eigenlijk geen kleur maar goed) ....daar hing ie dan..mijn bruidsjurk.......amin had em nog niet gezien..dat mocht ook niet van mij...ik bleef ernaar staren...wat was ie moooi..bedenk je maar eens de mooiste bruidsjurk die er is..nou deze was dan 1000 keer mooier! fatima keek me lachend aan..'net zo mooi als jij esma' 
ik omhelste haar en langzaam trok ik mijn bruidsjurk aan....ik had alles...het kroontje...de sieraden..
ik durfte niet de spiegel in te kijken....maar deed het toch...ik wilde mijn tranen wel inhouden maar kon het niet....ik? in een bruidsjurk? zo mooi...fatima moest lachen maar ook bij haar vielen er tranen naar beneden
amin en jauad vroegen of ze konden omdraaien..'ja' zij ik snel....amin stond met ze mond wijd open...
jauad grapte 'amin ik ga je vrouw meenemen!' amin liep op me af en bekeek me....'o my god he..'
hij bewonderde me en gaf me lieve complimentjes...alles was top aan ons..en dus moesten we maar wachten op het teken dat we naar buiten konden gaan..niet lang daarna hoorde we geklop......we deden de deur open en liepen de kamer uit...het was pik donker in de zaal....nu stonden alle 4 de dames en de jongens ons op te wachten..de mannen in pakken, en de dames in witte jurken......zodra de vreugde kreten te horen waren ging langzaam het ligt van de dansvloer aan.....de dj had spannende muziek op gezet....toen we op de dansvloer aankwamen zette de dj een prachtig nummer op waarop amin en ik danste....mensen stonden allemaal op..
en klapte...ik zag mijn moeder huilen...maar nie alleen mijn moeder..nee ze was samen me de moeder van amin om ons aan het huilen...ik wilde mijn tranen inhouden maar kon niet...god bless waterproof mascara..ik kreeg tranen maar liet die niet zien amin...andere mensen in de zaal zagen het wel..maar die zagen het als de normaalste zaak van de wereld....het is normaal om te huilen als je je familie verlaat...en gaat trouwen..
amin merkte het nu wel..en veegde zacht mijn tranen weg...na de dans gingen we zitten en er werd weer volop muziek gedraaid...er kwamen tig mensen onze kant op om foto's te maken...
nora zat aan een tafel naar ons te staren..willie willie als blikken konden doden..ze was jaloers like a motherfucker! ze kon het hele gebeuren niet hebben...amin en ik danste regelmatig....

de muziek ging uit.....en een pracht taart kwam de zaal binnen.... 10 verdiepingen..! amin kon ook overdrijven he  :Smilie: , nie dat ik er bezwaar tegen had hoor! de taart was zo mooi! de taart stond op een mooie taarthouder op de dansvloer..de dj kondigde aan dat amin en ik naar de dansvloer moesten komen..dat deden we..YOEY YOEY YOEY klonken diverse kreten..de taart was zo mooi...op de bovenste taart stond met mooie letters AMIN&ESMA daaronder stond alleen mijn naam...en daaronder weer amin's naam en ga zo maar door...
de taart zag er zo lekker uit! er werd heerlijke muziek gedraaid en amin en ik volgde alle instructies op die we van fatima en jauad hadden gekregen..we moesten met de mes door alle taarten gaan..en vervolgens een stukje snijden en aan elkaar geven...dat deden we....veel mensen waren van hun plaatsen afgekomen en om ons heen gaan staan...amin en ik schoten in de lach toen we een stukje taart aan elkaar moesten geven..
de hele zaal moest lachen door ons...we kregen zo een melige bui...amin gaf me stukje taart en kuste bij elk stukje dat hij me gaf me voorhoofd...mensen keken ons lachend aan...iedereen vond dat echt leuk..behalve nora natuurlijk...ik had zin om een stuk taart naar haar toe te gooien..maar ik ga mijn bruiloft niet verpesten..dat doe ik wel op haar bruiloft.. :P..de taart werd in de keuken verder gesneden en uitgedeelt met een glaasje thee erbij...mensen genoten ervan..veel kwamen naar ons toe en vertelde ons dat dit de mooiste bruiloft ooit was..maar dat vond ik ook..niet omdat het mijn bruiloft was..maar omdat het echt heel goed geregelt was allemaal en omdat het gewoon mooi was allemaal! er werd verder gefeest tot diep in de nacht...
langzaam vertrokken mensen....amin en ik zaten op de stoelen met elkaar te kletsten...over turkije waar we morgen heen gaan...7 dagen lang......dat zijn mijn 7 dagen...damn..wat heeft mijn moeder mij veel over mijn 7 dagen vertelt...dat zijn de belangrijkste dagen van een vrouw... want volgens mijn moeder zal ze dan genieten van haar man....tja me moeder zij ook dat na die 7 dagen je handen brood moesten bakken en er volop marmita gemaakt moest worden..amin lachte toen ik het hem vertelde...'wij halen lekker brood bij de bakker schat' lachte hij....we hadden alles al ingepakt voor turkije...maar dat is niet alleen waar ik aan dacht..
mjin huwelijksnacht is bijna aangebroken........onze vrienden maakte nog een hele feest terwijl wij afscheid namen van iedereen...iedereen die vertrok kreeg niet alleen zo een ding met snoepjes erin..nee, wij hadden het anders gedaan..allemaal mandjes met van alles erin..koekjes snoepjes noem maar op....in ieder geval zag het er leuk uit! en mensen waren er blij mee.....we namen ook afscheid van onze vrienden...ivm onze vakantie naar turkije morgen..we bedankte jauad en fatima...ik omhelste al me vriendinnen...
toen ik bij mijn moeder aankwam stroomde er tranen over beidde onze wangen....mijn moeder kon ik niet los laten...ik omhelste haar en ik huilde erg hard..vooral toen ze over mijn rug heen wreef...ik voelde haar moederliefde zo sterk....ik kon me voorstellen dat het moeilijk voor haar was...om een dochter kwijt te raken...
me vriendinnen huilde mee...amin maakte me langzaam los van mijn moeder en omhelste me....'komt goed lieverd'......we verlieten de zaal en reden met de auto van amin naar ons huis...het feest was nog wel aan de gang maar wij gingen weg......ik werd in de auto weer rustig door amin...ik wist dat ik niet zomaar bij me moeder wegging...er was daar een hele goede reden voor...wat moet je anders doen als je de ware heb gevonden? met mijn bruidjurk nog aan en amin zijn pak liepen we het huis binnen......ik keek met grote ogen toen ik binnenkwam....ongelovelijk veel kaarsjes waren aangestoken en over de hele vloer waren er rozenblaadjes gestrooid...ik wilde me omdraaien naar amin maar die was verdwenen....ik hoorde de deur achter hem dichtgaan...ik begreep het niet...maar al snel vond ik een kaart op de deur...."esma..volg de kaarten...ik kom zo terug...."....ik moest lachen in mezelf.....ik liep eerst de woonkamer binnen die helemaal was overspoelt met cadeau's........in het hele huis scheen er alleen licht van de mooie kaarsjes....ik vond een kaart op de woonkamer deur....."nee esma...ga eerst naar boven".....ik moest lachen en volgde zijn instructie's..
ik volgde de met rozen blaadjes bestrooide trap en boven aangekomen vond ik weer een kaart "go to the bathroom my love.." ik liep naar de badkamer en kon mijn ogen niet geloven.....hij had het bad vollaten lopen..blijkbaar heeft hij dit iemand net nog laten doen want ik zag dat er allemaal hete damp naar boven ging..ook in de douche vond je kaarsjes en rozenblaadjes...ook in het bad zaten rozenblaadjes...en in de hoek van de douche zaten cadeau'tjes.....ik deed mijn bruidsjurk uit en wilde hem naar de slaapkamer brengen maar die was dicht....dus die legde ik maar in een andere kamer...ik opende eerst mijn cadeaus....het waren heerlijke dingen zoals badschuim...en dat soort dingetjes...de grootste cadeaus in de douche opende ik ook...het was een prachtig...maar dan ook PRACHTIG mooi lingerie setje....en een bijpassende pyjama met alles erop en eraan...haarband...sokjes....ik las de kaart die in 1 van de cadeautjes zat...'prinses..geniet van dit moment...je hebt een half uur de tijd voor het bad....ga dan naar beneden..de woonkamer..en lees de kaart op de tafel..."
ik deed wat hij schreef...nadat ik heerlijk had genoten van het bad trok in mijn witte nieuwe ligerie setje aan en de pyjama..sokjes...me haar deed ik in een staart met die haarband die erbij hoorde....ik liep langzaam naar beneden en liep de warme woonkamer binnen....ik pakte de kaart op de tafel en las die..."esma esma toch..ten eerste pak het cadeautje uit onder de tafel..." ik deed dat..het ware witte pantoffeltjes...ik moest echt lachen maar ik las de kaart door..."ok..nu loop je naar de keuken...en kijk in de koelkast..." ik stond op en liep naar de koelkast...er lag een schaal..met allemaal lekkere dingetjes op...heerlijke gebakjes etc etc...die at ik op en rende naar de woonkamer om de kaart verder te lezen....."esma...ga nu naar de cd speler...en zet die aan..." ook dat deed ik er klonk heerlijke langzame muziek uit de boxen.... "oke es, ga nu lekker voor je cadeautjes zitten en pak ze lekker uit....geniet van je moment alleen..." ik pakte alles uit en bij elk cadeautje kon ik wel janken! ik kreeg van alles!!!! alles wat een meisje nodig heeft! hij heeft cker weten mina meegenomen..want alle kleding was mijn maat..alle make up was mijn smaak....ook had hij de eerst die we hadden gemaakt samen vergroot en mooi ingelijst...ik kon het niet geloven...ik was dik een uur bezig met uitpakken.....nadat ik klaar was las ik de laatste kaart...."klaar? oke...kom je snel de deur open doen? het is best koud buiten..?!"
ik lachte en rende naar de voordeur.....ik deed de deur open en vloog om amin's nek...ik kuste hem!
hij haalde een 1 tevoorschijn...."amin je hebt zoveel voor me gedaan!!!!" "oh shit esma...dan wil je vast deze niet.." hij haalde ongeveer 100 rozen tevoorschijn...snel trok ik amin naar binnen...ik omhelste hem stevig..
hij tilde me op en nam me mee naar boven..uit zijn zak haalde hij de slaap kamer sleutel..en deed de kamer open...de hele kamer was dit keer niet met rozenblaadjes bestrooit..maar met echte rozen! volgens mij had hij een hele bloemen winkel leeg gekocht! op de grond, vensterbank en nachtkastjes bevonden zich grote schalen met water waarin geur kaarsjes dreven...de hele kamer rook heeeeeerlijk! de kamer was lekker warm..
en zoals in de woonkamer lagen er ook kussens op de grond...het bed kon ik nie zien doordat er witte gordijnen voor zaten die ik waarschijnlijk moest open maken.....amin glimlachte met zijn handen in zijn zakken..langzaam liep ik naar het bed en trok de gordijnen weg....damn! hij had een witte dekbed overtrek laten drukken met "i love you esma" erop.....ik lachte en vloog weer naar amin toe.....ik kuste hem...en hij kuste mij terug....hij stopte en liep naar alle kaarsjes die hij vervolgens allemaal uitblies....hij kwam naar me toe en fluisterde in mijn oor of ik er klaar voor was...ik knikte.......  :blozen:

----------


## agdal

ey, het is PRACHTIG
wil je please zometeen een vervolg je er op zetten
-XXX- yasmina

----------


## K_Khalid

ik zal nu effe reageren als misscouscous: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaah  :melig2:  
aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaah
en dat moet je dan voorstellen bij elke regel die rwina_zina heeft geschreven.


hahahahahaa  :lachu:   :lachu:   :lachu:   :lachu:  
en nu ik "hoest, hoest" mooi geschreven meid.

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauw!!
damnnnnn!!
sgatjuh ga zo verder!
jij ebnt eG een natuurtalent.
kussie moi

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dat is een DroomTrouwfeest voor iedereen 
je bent echt goed meid 
en inshallah mogen we allemaal zo een trouwfeest meemaken  :knipoog: 
hahaha
ga gauw weer verder he beslama

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door K_Khalid_ 
> *ik zal nu effe reageren als misscouscous: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaah  
> aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaah
> en dat moet je dan voorstellen bij elke regel die rwina_zina heeft geschreven.
> 
> 
> hahahahahaa     
> en nu ik "hoest, hoest" mooi geschreven meid.*


hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!  :haha:  
hihihihihihihihihih, woelah die was echt grappig khalid!

maar ja je wist dat missCousCous niet online was anders..  :stomp:  
dankjewel khalid het is ook de bedoeling dat het mooi overkomt!  :melig2:  

iedereen thanks voor de reacties! ik ga snel verder!

big -X-  :boogie:  

ps:agdal, miss maghreb en sanae_fatiha, thanks!en...inscha allah! :knipoog:

----------


## Bitch

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh wat geweldig mooi verhaal echt super!!!!

----------


## Naima_xx

wahhh ya rabi!!!
dit is gewoon te mooi voor woorden schat!! Ga alsjeblieft snel verder met je verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Walah, breng je verhaal naar een drukkerij, ik weet zeker dat het gepubliceerd word!

Veel liefs en een dikke kus.

----------


## ToEnSiA

WEJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW TARBAKLAH ECHT EEN MOOIE VERVOLG GEEN WOORDEN KLAAR WEJOOW WEET NIET WAT K MOET ZEGGEN ECHT MOOOOOOOOOOI MAN WEJOOW

----------


## Ala0uia

OMG 
schijf snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snel snle snel verder aub aub aub aub aub aub aub .................................................. ........... .. geweliggggggggggggggg
xx nenet

----------


## MissCousCous

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAW  :love:   :love:   :love:   :love:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
WAT EEEEEEEEEN VERVOLGGG!!!!!!
Wollah Ik heb letterlijk rillingen over mijn rug!!!!!!!!!
ff naar beneden water drinken hoooor!
Hey rwina 1 ding is zeker
jij helpt me met het organiseren van mijn bruiloft!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOJOOOOOOWWWWWW
KAPOT MOOI VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wollah echt PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!!!
sjoooooow ff bijkomen hooooor!
ga gauw weer verder met je vervolg
EN KHALID?????
i

k zal nu effe reageren als misscouscous: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa
h 
aaaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaa
h
en dat moet je dan voorstellen bij elke regel die rwina_zina heeft geschreven.


hahahahahaa 
HIHIHI
dit wordt het niet zoals rwina zei  :stomp:  
hihihi 
MAAR JOU HEB IK OOK NODIG BIJ MIJN BRUILOFTOM ALLES TE BETALEN DUS ALS MIJN PORTEMONEE want je hebt nog iets goeds te maken want anders wordt het dit niet  :stomp:  maar  :auw:  
hihihihihihhihihi!!
ja toch rwina! en wij helpen khalid he! met alles regelen van mn bruiloft  :piraat:  
hi hi hi
doei doei!
MissCousCous 
ik zie jullie reacties wel verschijnen  :zwaai:

----------


## K_Khalid

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:  haahhaahahahahahahahahah :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:  

ik zei het jullie toch. die misscouscous is helemaal van de wereld als ze zulke verhalen leest . hahahahahaa

oja over je voorstel daar hou ik je aan.

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAW         
> WAT EEEEEEEEEN VERVOLGGG!!!!!!
> Wollah Ik heb letterlijk rillingen over mijn rug!!!!!!!!!
> ff naar beneden water drinken hoooor!
> Hey rwina 1 ding is zeker
> jij helpt me met het organiseren van mijn bruiloft!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOJOOOOOOWWWWWW
> KAPOT MOOI VERVOLG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wollah echt PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


jullie verkrachten heel deze topic.... Waarom openen jullie niet je eigen topic waar je naar hartelust onzin kunt plaatsen. Bij andere lezers wekt dit irritaties op  :knipoog:

----------


## K_Khalid

he saida je hebt helemaal gelijk. sorry ik zal het niet meer doen.


o shit doe ik het weer .  :plet:  


sorry  :grote grijns: 


oja voor dat ik het vergeet. Stilletto heeft er eentje voor ons geopend. Die topic heet "biericht". staat ook in sterke verhalen 
 :zegniets:   :zegniets:

----------


## habiba_zina

I  :koppel:  this story.
ga snel weer verder.
 :zwaai:

----------


## Al3arbi

_Stelletje geile mafkezen. Wachten maar op 1 ding. Ik hoop dat het volgende hoofdstuk begint met `n anti-climax. Iets met de zonnestralen die dr neus kriebelden en haar wakker maakten na `n prachtnacht ofzo.

Pfff, puberale kids._

----------


## loubna_hotm

eej people!!!

aangenaam kennis te maken.....ik ben loubna...
ik ben hier nieuw... (dus ff kijken hoe alles werkt) hihihi
maar goed dit is dus ook het eerste verhaal die ik lees.. en ik kan je zeggen rwina_zina dat je een goeie schrijfster bent.....
en ik wilde ff zeggen dat ik dol ben op boeken ik lees de dikste boek in 1 keer uit dus eigenlijk probeer ik met andere woorden te zeggen:.... ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat want ik vind het leuk om het gelijk uit te lezen  :Smilie:  maar natuurlijk snap ik ook dat je ook zo je eigen dingen hebt zoals school enz...
maar goed....
toedeledokie's van mij...
loubna..

----------


## BniMakada

Al3arbi je hebt gelijk. Iedereen is aan het wachten totdat Amin Esma gaat gettuh  :grote grijns: .

----------


## MissCousCous

HEy Rwinaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! Ga gauw Weer Verder Met je Top VERHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL 
 :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:  
Bni MAkada????
Wanneer ga je VErder Met jou verhaaaaaal??????
Dikke KUSSIEEEEEEEEE  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Al3arbi

_Nog steeds warmbloedig mensen..

Alateef._

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Stelletje geile mafkezen. Wachten maar op 1 ding. Ik hoop dat het volgende hoofdstuk begint met `n anti-climax. Iets met de zonnestralen die dr neus kriebelden en haar wakker maakten na `n prachtnacht ofzo.
> 
> Pfff, puberale kids.*


  :ergleuk:  wat denk jij? het volgende stuk zal toch echt niet beginnen met "amin trok de kleren van esma's lichaam en duwde haar op bed.." maar dat beginnetje " de zonnestralen die dr neus kriebelden en haar wakker maakten na `n prachtnacht." bevalt me wel...mischien gebruik ik dat wel...

puberale kids  :love:  ...al3arbi al3arbi al3arbi toch  :jammer:  ....je hoopt echt wel dat het begint met "hij betaste haar.."  :love:  dus puberale kids? spreek voor jezelf aub  :potver:  

oja....weet je nog dat je vertelde dat je "op de leegte" reageerde?
sorry, maar daar klopt geen ass van..geef toe..je leest dit verhaal  :hihi:  


 :grote grijns:  PeAcE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(thanks voor alle berichten! en inscha allah ga ik thuis verder, ben nu namelijk op school  :verrassing:  )

----------


## Amael

Ik gaf een gil toen k zag dat er een vervolg is!
En k zit in de klas en IEDEREEN zit me gek aan te kijken!!!!
Maar niet dat ze daar van op kijken, (zijn ze wel gewend van mij, hoor)
hihihihi 
en k heb 't nog niet gelezen maar wanneer k die berichtjes zie wordt k al gek net als MissCousCous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ff gebruik maken van de situatie en PRINTEN! hihihihihihahahahahaha

Amael

----------


## K_Khalid

hahaahah We hebben er een nieuwe gek bij.


 :corcky:  welkom asmae zeker familie van misscouscous  :corcky:

----------


## Amael

het is amael
BEDANKT 
Voel me vereerd!!!

En nee geen familie DENK IK !!!

AMAEL

----------


## Amael

OOOOOOOOJjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaa
We mogen niet praten 
het wekt irritatie bij sommige mensen

Groetjes Amael

----------


## missmagreb

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuy!!
J moet eG gauw verder gaan want ik kan niet meer w8e.
maar nogmaals was een mooie, mooie en heb ik al gezegd mooie vervolg.
nou ja dat kun J ook verw8en van jou.(slijm slijm) hahaha..,
nou dikke zoen.

----------


## Sarah17

Het is een super goed verhaal  :Wink:  maar ga door. En trouwens er bevinde zich hier veel geflipte mensen  :verward:  
beslama

----------


## ToEnSiA

:hihi:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> * wat denk jij? het volgende stuk zal toch echt niet beginnen met "amin trok de kleren van esma's lichaam en duwde haar op bed.." maar dat beginnetje " de zonnestralen die dr neus kriebelden en haar wakker maakten na `n prachtnacht." bevalt me wel...mischien gebruik ik dat wel...
> 
> puberale kids  ...al3arbi al3arbi al3arbi toch  ....je hoopt echt wel dat het begint met "hij betaste haar.."  dus puberale kids? spreek voor jezelf aub  
> 
> oja....weet je nog dat je vertelde dat je "op de leegte" reageerde?
> sorry, maar daar klopt geen ass van..geef toe..je leest dit verhaal  
> 
> 
> ...



_Volgens mij had Saidaatje `n topic geopend over `t geneuk hier. Enfin, `t verhaal zal best prachtig zijn. Join up met Laimela. Misschien zit er `n verfilming in.._

----------


## zina_faatje

zina rwina ik zit je verhaal vanaf het begin te lezen en ik moet zeggen meid het is echt mooooi ik ben new hiero daarom reageer ik nu pas maar ga vooral veder groetjess

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Volgens mij had Saidaatje `n topic geopend over `t geneuk hier. Enfin, `t verhaal zal best prachtig zijn. Join up met Laimela. Misschien zit er `n verfilming in..*


Je bent een zeur.

Wat doe je het rubriek * Sterke* verhalen, als je al die verhalen onzinnig vind?


Stiekem ben je fan, Im sure.

----------


## zina_faatje

met mijn domme kop zina rwina had ik staan maar het is rwina zina het spijt meeeeeee groetjes

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
dank je wel voor je vervolg
hij was weer eens prachtig ga zo door meid
ik hoop dat er nog meer van zulke lange vervolgen komen
heel veel groetjes van m'tiouia
(K)(K)(K)(K)(K) voor jou omdat je het volhoud met het soort commentaar dat je van mensen krijgt
doei doei

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Je bent een zeur.
> 
> Wat doe je het rubriek  Sterke verhalen, als je al die verhalen onzinnig vind?
> 
> 
> Stiekem ben je fan, Im sure.*


_Ik ben een onwijs grote fan. Ben enkel jaloers. Kan het niet verkroppen. Ook ik wil zo goed schrijven._

----------


## Laimela

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik ben een onwijs grote fan. Ben enkel jaloers. Kan het niet verkroppen. Ook ik wil zo goed schrijven. *



Ach, drop dead.

----------


## niedra

kom op mensen als jullie elkaar te grazen wille nemen of wat dan ook doe het dan ergens anders want niet iedereen stelt dit op prijs open jullie eigen topic maar of whatever maar ik en met mij vele andere vinden dit egt niet leukdus denk niet alleen aan je eigen maar ook aan anderen. je zou mij in ieder geval er een grote plezier mee doen
 :terrorist:   :lol:   :maffia:   :sniper:   :terrorist:  

 :haha:   :haha:   :haha:  ( was als geintje bedoelt)

alleen die hoofdjes dan he de rest meende ik wel

----------


## Ala0uia

:wohaa:

----------


## MissCousCous

Meid zeg dat wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
want volgens mensen mogen we niet laten zien hoe enthousiast we zijn! door dit prachtige verhaal!
Maar ja schijt toch! ik mag rwina zina toch wel laten zien dat haar verhaal top is!???
dus gil het eruit zal ik zeggen!  :stout:  
dikke koessa!

----------


## Amael

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hh

so dat moest er ff uit en waarom kunnen mensen niet zoals ons zijn!!!

Eerst lezen en als je het leuk vind geef je een leuke opmerking (wel uit je hart) en als je 't niet leuk vind ga je naar een ander verhaal OF naar een andere SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

En rwina_zina TOPPIE TOPPIE gewoon
Ik heb er geen worden meer voor PRACHTIG, snik, snik.

Amael

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Volgens mij had Saidaatje `n topic geopend over `t geneuk hier. Enfin, `t verhaal zal best prachtig zijn. Join up met Laimela. Misschien zit er `n verfilming in..*



 :zwaai:  fuck you aub?  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

hand in hand liepen amin en ik richting schiphol..mo had ons gebracht, maar al onze vrienden waren ons komen uitzwaaien, ik zou de meiden verschrikkelijk missen ook al was het maar een week. 
amin regelde alles terwijl ik mijn warme chocolade melk aan het opdrinken was..hij kwam naar me toe en vertelde me dat we het vliegtuig in konden stappen..ik kuste de meiden en nam afscheid van de boys.. 
"niet langer blijven he! esma moet me helpen met mijn bruiloft riep souad"ja...die zou dus binnenkort gaan trouwen...broertje van amin kwam op me aflopen en fluisterde in mijn oor "over bruiloft gesproken esma..karima en ik hebben plannen.." ik wilde juichen! maar hield me in....ik feliciteerde mo en stapte met een big smile het vliegtuig in...in ging bij het raam zitten...amin was niet zo dol op vliegen dus vroeg allemaal informatie aan de stewardess.. 

we vlogen al, ik keek naar de mooie blauwe lucht en af en toe naar die precieze blokjes op het land.. 
ik dacht aan gister avond....gisternacht....nadat ik knikte op de vraag die amin me stelde..of ik er klaar voor was, keek amin me diep in mijn ogen aan.."esma..nee, we doen het niet..want ik weet dat je er nog niet klaar voor bent, en ik heb je me hele leven nog voor mezelf.." die zin spookte door mijn hoofd..ik was gewoon nog maagd! zo lief van amin...op mijn huwelijksnacht hebben we alleen maar dicht tegen elkaar gelegen.. 
amin was zo lief voor me..... en ik ben een getrouwde vrouw die nog maagd is...wel raar...maar ik vind het wel even beter zo, ik wil het nog even niet..het was gister een zware dag voor ons..alles op z'n tijd... 
ik deed eventjes mijn ogen dicht en belande in een droom die over samier ging..ik weet niet waar die droom op sloeg maar ik werd er wel snel uit ontwaakt door amin die me zachtjes aantikte...ik keek slaperig naar amin 
"eet wat esma" ik at wat en keek het raam weer uit....ik raakte in een gesprek met amin en alle passagiers in het vliegtuig konden ons horen lachen.. 

daar waren we dan..in bodrum....ik hoorde van vriendinnen dat dat een heel mooi plaatsje was in turkije..maar dat kon ik nu ook wel zien...amin zette gelijk zijn camera aan en filmde mij...ik pakte de camera van hem af en hij rolde een krantje op en begin er in te praten alsof het een microfoon was " we zijn hier in turkije en zoals u aan de rechterkant ziet bevinden zich hier..." amin klonk zo leuk! ik kwam even niet meer bij van het lachen 
wel reden in een taxi richting ons hotel....ik kreeg een hartstilstand toen ik het hotel zag..kan je nagaan wat ik kreeg toen ik de binnenkant van het hotel zag..! een super groot zwembad, mooie slaapkamer, nee noem het eerder prachtig! we ruste eerst goed uit en voordat we het wisten werd het avond, ik trok mijn jurkje aan..dat kon want het was heerlijk weer! amin nam me mee uit eten naar een heerlijk restaurant..we maakte volop foto's en ook werd er veel gefilmd...dat zou altijd een leuk aandenken zijn...en ook voor onze kinderen zal dat leuk zijn om te zien..ik corrigeerde mezelf..."esma je bent nog maagd"..ik moest een beetje lachen om mezelf 
amin haalde zijn beste Turks uit de kast en bestelde volgens mij lekkere dingen want de ober knikte vrolijk 
amin had ook Turkse vrienden, dus hij kon er best wel wat van...ik wist echt niet waar ze het over hadden.. 
na het eten gingen we de auto ophalen die amin zou huren...dat deden we en even later reden we door de drukke donkere met licht versierde straten van bodrum...we parkeerde de auto en gingen de stad in.. 
we lachte en maakte veel foto's van elkaar..amin had zelf het lef om aan een stelletje te vragen of ze foto's van ons beidde wilde maken...aardig waren die mensen wel..want ze maakte zoveel foto's als we maar wilde.. 
amin kocht een mooi tapijtje in een groene kleur die hij voor de deur wilde zetten..ik was meer voor de goedkope kleren...zulke mooie kleren en zo goedkoop!!! ik deed gelijk inkopen, kleding sieraden enz enz! we moesten echt een paar keer naar de auto gaan om daaar alles te dumpen....amin en ik liepen van een milkshake te genieten hand in hand....we deden gek....springen en zingen door de straten alsof we dronken waren...het werd laat en dus gingen we terug naar ons hotel...het was erg druk in het hotel..maar dat maakte het gezellig...er was alles! restaurant...zwembad en zelfs een bioscoop! wel 2 zalen maar heel mooi! 
wij kochten wat lekkere chocolaatjes en namen de lift naar onze kamer, kamer 12b om precies te zijn...in de de "woonkamer" en slaapkamer waren er ramen vanaf het plafon tot de grond..en wij zaten op 12 hoog..dus je kon de hele stad zien..zoveel lichtjes brandde er..uren keken amin en ik naar buiten...in elkaars armen..nooit gedacht natuurlijk, maar we waren nu man en vrouw....ik keek in zijn ogen em hield zijn hand vast...ik trok hem naar de slaapkamer en kuste hem....dit was mijn nacht.....amin was er geduldig en rustig met me... 

de volgende ochtend was ik geen maagd meer..ik werd het eerst wakker, langzaam maakte ik me los van amin en nam een heerlijke douche...ik trok een wit shirtje aan met een witte linnen broek...mijn haar deed ik los..ik ruimde de kamer op en kuste amin rustig wakker...al snel trok hij me het bed in...hij kuste en knuffelde me.. 
hij stond op en nam een douche..nadat ik ie klaar was liepen we naar beneden om te ontbijten...dat deden we..vandaag zouden we iets verder dan bodrum gaan met de auto...hele dag gaan zwerven en dan lekker 's avonds terug komen.. zo gezegd zo gedaan..we hadden van alles gezien en gedaan..in het hotel terug aangekomen trokken we onze zwemkleren aan en gingen een duik in het zwembad nemen..we genoten.. 
niet alleen van het heerlijke water, maar ook van elkaar... 

het was alweer de 4e dag...en amin was even in de stad nieuwe fotorolletjes gaan halen..ik was aan het luieren bij het zwembad..ik pakte mijn handdoek en liep naar me kamer...ik realiseerde me hoe erg ik van amin hield..zoveel dat het pijn deed..ik miste hem nu al...wel raar.... 
ik belde mijn moeder, samier en mina op...ze vonden het super me weer te spreken en vroegen me of ik genoot..ik zij dat ik de super tijd van me leven had...ik kreeg een brok in mijn keel toen ik me moeder hoorde zeggen "a bentie, ik mis je...het huis is leeg zonder je.." snel deed ik alsof ik moest hangen...ik ging op bed liggen met mijn gezicht in amin's kussen...paar traantjes vielen er..maar ik rook amin's geur in de kussen..zo lekker...dat ik gelijk een glimlach op mijn gezicht kreeg..toen amin in de kamer kwam liep ik naar hem toe en kuste hem..hij keek me lachend aan...en gaf me een tasje vol met lekkere dingen..."jij gaat me echt vet mesten he amin!" grinnikte ik....amin nam een douche terwijl ik dingetjes aan het proeven was....in zijn boxer kwam hij de kamer binnen.....dat was nu toch wel beetje normaal aan het worden.. 
we zette muziek op en amin zong mee terwijl hij zich aan het scheren was...toen ik klaar was ging ik naast me zitten en ik voeden hem met alle lekkere dingen...die had ik namelijk opzij gezet voor hem..toen we klaar waren vroeg hij me wat we zouden gaan doen..ik hief mijn schouders op...i don't know amin... 
we namen de lift naar beneden en gingen de bios in...we keken een film..gelukkig was die engels ondertitelt.. 
het was een leuke film, toen we die gekeken hadden gingen we wat eten....... 
die dag verliep rustig..maar de andere dagen die erop volgde waren druk druk druk..we hadden van alles gezien en gedaan... 

het was de laatste nacht, morgen vroeg zouden we vertrekken..best jammer want we genoten echt! we zouden het wel gaan missen natuurlijk...ik pakte de laatste spulletjes in en zette die in een hoek, zodat we daar ook weer vanaf waren....ik sprong op amin's rug en liepen richting de auto, die moesten we namelijk terug brengen, dat deden we...we slenterde over de straat en hadden het over Marokko....dat was namelijk nie zo lang meer wachten....het gaat cker wel leuk worden, dat kan ik mezelf nu al vertellen.. 
amin en ik hadden het nu over kinderen...hij was gek op kinderen, maar hij wilde er wel nog mee wachten omdat het een grote verantwoordelijkheid vond..dat was ook wel waar.... 
ik en kinderen..het zal we even wennen zijn..nou even..wel een hele tijd 

de tijd ging snelheel snel.zo ben ik nu 3 maanden getrouwd..souad is getrouwd en mo is verloofdwe raar allemaal. 
Ik kom net van de stad, ik heb de laatste inkopen gedaan voor marokko, we zouden namelijk over mogen vertrekkenwe zouden met de hele groep weer gaan..we belde elkaar allemaal dagelijks..we zijn in die drie maanden die er voorbij zijn gegaan echt betere vrienden geworden.. 
Zo kan ik bijv super omgaan met tarikdoordat hij me vertelde dat hij mina in marokko wilde gaan vragen..om te trouwen natuurlijk.souad haar huwelijk verloopt nu nog primamaar dat zal ook altijd zo blijven! Me leven is lekkerhet verloop allemaal heerlijknora is verleden tijdhaar ouders hebben haar flink gestraft toen ze hoorde dat ze amin en mij uit elkaar wilde drijven.. 
Ze kent ons niet meer! 

Ik heb echt weer zin in marokko  :Smilie:

----------


## rwina_zina

en oja...iedereen die kut commentaar geeft die op lucht slaat..
hou je smoel en lees gewoon...
als het je niet bevalt dan donder je maar lekker op maar ga hier niet deze topic ver******!

heb echt geen zin in die domme shit van mensen..tis niet dat je je mening niet mag geven...maar die domme onzin hou je maar lekker voor je of vertel je je buurvrouw maar!


peace  :boogie:

----------


## rwina_zina

lieve..leuke...grappige...aardige...normale..mense lijke reactie's zijn natuurlijk wel altijd welkom he!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :grote grijns:   :tong uitsteken:   :kusgrijs:   :stout:  




rwina  :moe:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Laimela_ 
> *Ach, drop dead.*



_Ik denk dat ik het zo ook wel red hoor. Thank you for worrying._

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> * fuck you aub? *



_Voor, tijdens of na de huwelijksnacht. Of wachten we tot we in Turkije zijn?_

----------


## Amael

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rwina_zina

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina you show them girl want ik en vast wel veleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee andere staan voor de volle 100% achter je idd ze moeten niet dom doen en weet je wrom anders krijgen ze met mij te maken you go on met je GEWELDIGEEEEEEEEEE VERHAAL want hij is ook geweldig nummero uno pour moi  :knipoog:  

 :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina you show them girl want ik en vast wel veleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee andere staan voor de volle 100% achter je idd ze moeten niet dom doen en weet je wrom anders krijgen ze met mij te maken you go on met je GEWELDIGEEEEEEEEEE VERHAAL want hij is ook geweldig nummero uno pour moi  :knipoog:  

 :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina you show them girl want ik en vast wel veleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee andere staan voor de volle 100% achter je idd ze moeten niet dom doen en weet je wrom anders krijgen ze met mij te maken you go on met je GEWELDIGEEEEEEEEEE VERHAAL want hij is ook geweldig nummero uno pour moi  :knipoog:  

 :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina you show them girl want ik en vast wel veleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee andere staan voor de volle 100% achter je idd ze moeten niet dom doen en weet je wrom anders krijgen ze met mij te maken you go on met je GEWELDIGEEEEEEEEEE VERHAAL want hij is ook geweldig nummero uno pour moi  :knipoog:  

 :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:

----------


## niedra

rwina_zina you show them girl want ik en vast wel veleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee andere staan voor de volle 100% achter je idd ze moeten niet dom doen en weet je wrom anders krijgen ze met mij te maken you go on met je GEWELDIGEEEEEEEEEE VERHAAL want hij is ook geweldig nummero uno pour moi  :knipoog:  

 :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:   :blij:   :lekpuh:

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Voor, tijdens of na de huwelijksnacht. Of wachten we tot we in Turkije zijn?*


weet ik veel, I sad FUCK YOU...dus of je het nou voor, tijdens of na je huwelijksnacht doet moet je zelf weten...tja als je wilt wachten tot turkije mag je dat ook doen....bespreek dat maar met je rechter hand..niet met mij!  :stout:  

thanks Ameal en Niedra!!!!!!!!  :blij:   :jumping:   :lachu:

----------


## ToEnSiA

.

----------


## ToEnSiA

GA GAUW VERDER!  :jeweetog:

----------


## hasna_the_best

heey meid egt t mwas een super vervolg  :Iluvu:  

ik hoop dat je snel weer verder gaat

----------


## sanae_fatiha

PRACHTIG !!!!

----------


## Mahassiin..

_Wooooooooooooooooooow
Nee effe serieus man.. Pff 
wollah he zina rwina.. t is echt een kapotmooii verhaal 
(whahahaha moet van me moeder zeggen Sla3enbii en Tbarkallah)
Dus bij deze: Slae3nbii ou Tbarkallah alik..!!
En ga zo door man.. want we dromen allemaal bij jou verhaal dat weet ik zeker..  
Tenminste ik dan..  
Moehiiem.. 
Ik w8 met Smart op je volgende vervolg..
Dus Kom op..Bring it on..
Kus Mahassiin.._

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid,
Je vervolg was weer mooi hoor.
En je moet schijt hebben aan die mensen die kritiek geven.
Ga snel weer verder.

----------


## magribgirl

salaam alaikoem

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN GIRL!!!!! you're good!!!!!
meisje, ik reageer misschien niet veel, maar geloooooooooof me i love your story!  :Iluvu:  het is gewoon de luiheid hoor, ik zit niet graag voor de pc, maar voor jouw verhaal heb ik het er wel voor over  :blij:  

de mensen die hier onzin uitkramen, laat ze maar stikken in hun jaloezie!!  :knife_head:  

een groot applaus  :ole:  doe zo voort meisje!

groetjes allemaal

beslama

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *weet ik veel, I sad FUCK YOU...dus of je het nou voor, tijdens of na je huwelijksnacht doet moet je zelf weten...tja als je wilt wachten tot turkije mag je dat ook doen....bespreek dat maar met je rechter hand..niet met mij!  
> 
> thanks Ameal en Niedra!!!!!!!!   *


Hahahahaha  :hihi: 

Ga zo verder meid, het is een leuk verhaal. Maakt niet uit wat sommige (duidelijk gefrustreerde) mensen zeggen.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

*EenS en voor altijd een Toppertjeeeeeee van een SCHRIJFSTER*

----------


## BniMakada

Kapoet Kapoet gewoon  :duim: 

Het mooiste is dat we weer................................NAAR MAROKKO GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!

----------


## Amael

WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

BESPREEK 'T MET JE RECHTERHAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *weet ik veel, I sad FUCK YOU...dus of je het nou voor, tijdens of na je huwelijksnacht doet moet je zelf weten...tja als je wilt wachten tot turkije mag je dat ook doen....bespreek dat maar met je rechter hand..niet met mij!  
> 
> thanks Ameal en Niedra!!!!!!!!   *



_Ik heb gelezen wat je heb gezegd. Het doet me alleen bar weinig. Itt `t gepeupel die bij je zweren. Sadness..._

----------


## K_Khalid

maar al3arbi wat is jou probleem eigenlijk. heb je een slechte jeugd gehad ofzo 

je lult een beetje uit je nek. als je niets te doen hebt geef dat aan bij je linkerhand  :melig2:  



by the way : triest man

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door K_Khalid_ 
> *maar al3arbi wat is jou probleem eigenlijk. heb je een slechte jeugd gehad ofzo 
> 
> je lult een beetje uit je nek. als je niets te doen hebt geef dat aan bij je linkerhand  
> 
> 
> 
> by the way : triest man*



_Geen probleem. Sla `n pagina of 3 terug. Je sterschrijfster vond het nodig om me aan te spreken.._

----------


## K_Khalid

is wel goed man 

ik heb geen eens zin om met je te discusseren, maar jij bent ermee begonnen en een betere wereld begint bij jezelf. 

als je nou als minderheid(heren) je hand in eigen boezem steekt en gewoon kapt met die ordinaire opmerkingen.  :kotsen2:  dan zou ik trots op je zijn

 :blowen:  PEACE en ontspannen  :melig2:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door K_Khalid_ 
> *is wel goed man 
> 
> ik heb geen eens zin om met je te discusseren, maar jij bent ermee begonnen en een betere wereld begint bij jezelf. 
> 
> als je nou als minderheid(heren) je hand in eigen boezem steekt en gewoon kapt met die ordinaire opmerkingen.  dan zou ik trots op je zijn
> 
>  PEACE en ontspannen *



_Ben trots op mezelf, en ontspannen. Verrek zeg, eenieder voelt hier zich aangevallen en ik moet relaxen. Steek er nog een op._

----------


## Amael

WUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHSLECHTE JEUGDWUHAHAHAHAHAHAH
WUAHAHAHAHAHAGEEF DAT AAN BIJ JE LINKERHANDWUHAHAHAHAHA

MAN HOE DURF JIJ JE NOG TE VERTONEN!

----------


## loubna_hotm

eeej mensenWAT IK NOU NIET SNAP IS.... dat sommigen alleen maar kritiek,commentaar en negentieve dingen kunnen zeggen maar ondertussen lezen ze het verhaal wel gewoon 
SNAP JIJ DAT.........?!?  :maf3:  
maar goed ik wil ff zeggen tegen rwina-zina dat ze er niks van aan moet trekken en ze gewoon lekker in de POEP moet laten vallen hihih, en ik vroeg me af of je na dit verhaal nog meer verhalen gaat schrijven???
doei doei...

----------


## Bitch

super vervolg thnx

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Super Vervolg !!!!  :duim:  
Echt een mooi verhaal !! gewoon SUPER  :wohaa:  
Ga snel verder!!  :Smilie:  

xxxNadia  :boogie:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:bril:

----------


## Amael

> _Geplaatst door loubna_hotm_ 
> *eeej mensenWAT IK NOU NIET SNAP IS.... dat sommigen alleen maar kritiek,commentaar en negentieve dingen kunnen zeggen maar ondertussen lezen ze het verhaal wel gewoon 
> SNAP JIJ DAT.........?!?  
> maar goed ik wil ff zeggen tegen rwina-zina dat ze er niks van aan moet trekken en ze gewoon lekker in de POEP moet laten vallen hihih, en ik vroeg me af of je na dit verhaal nog meer verhalen gaat schrijven???
> doei doei...*


Nou schat zal k 't je PROBEREN uit te leggen?
SOMMIGE MENSEN ZIJN NIET TE BEGRIJPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maar goed, als er nou meer mensen zoals jij en rwina, misscouscous en khalid waren zou het beter zijn! believe me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ojaaaaa rwina_zina TOPPIE TOPPIE kan 't niet laten om 't te zeggen!

----------


## rasti1

Prachtig vervolg, Mis Rwina ga maar door AUB  :duim:

----------


## missmagreb

[[GLOW=royalblue]SIZE=4]waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauw[/SIZE] [/GLOW] 


ga alsjeblief snel verder...
jij bent zoooooooooo goed!!.
als je wil kun J mijn verhaal ook lezen hij heet mijn huwlijk die bijna werd verpest door hem! ( hoe bdoel J zit hier reclame te maken voor mijn verhjal hihi  :melig2:  
ewa sgatjuh wat ik nog wil zeggen ga sljeblief heeeeel erg snel verder..
en alsjeblief een extragrootvervolg..
alvast bedankt..
dikke k0esz..

----------


## stilletto

Hey rwina ik lees je verhaal al vanaf t begin ma ik was toen nog geen lid,je schrijft echt goed en ik hoop dat weer snel doorgaat met je verhaal
xxxStilly

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik heb ff tijd voor je gemaakt om te reageren aangezien ik het nog niet heb gedaan

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik heb ff tijd voor je gemaakt om te reageren aangezien ik het nog niet heb gedaan

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik heb ff tijd voor je gemaakt om te reageren aangezien ik het nog niet heb gedaan

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik heb ff tijd voor je gemaakt om te reageren aangezien ik het nog niet heb gedaan

----------


## MissCousCous

OEPS!
HI HI HI TE SNEL OP ENTER GEDRUKT DENK IK  :Confused:  
MAAR GOED!
Ik heb ff tijd voor je gemaakt om te reageren aangezien ik het nog niet heb gedaan  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :jumping:   :kusgrijs:  
MissCousCous

----------


## loubna_hotm

eej misscouscous waar heb jij LAST VAN??  :verward:

----------


## MissCousCous

Ik heb nergens last van hoor ik voel me prima...  :lekpuh:  
neej joh als je mn laatste berichtje had gelezen dan zag je staan: ik heb TE SNEL OP ENTER GEDRUKT DENK IK (maar ook te vaak)
MAAR GOED!
maar goed als je het niet zag staan hoop ik dat je het nu ziet
bye bye  :zwaai:  
PS RWINAAAA GA GAUW VERDER!!!!!!!!

----------


## loubna_hotm

Nou schat zal k 't je PROBEREN uit te leggen?
SOMMIGE MENSEN ZIJN NIET TE BEGRIJPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maar goed, als er nou meer mensen zoals jij en rwina, misscouscous en khalid waren zou het beter zijn! believe me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


eej meid je heb groot gelijk...!!
het zijn gw0on achterbakse kindertjes die niks te doen hebben en deze topic proberen te verzieken....pfff!!!
dus dit voor die ACHTERBAKSE KINDERTJES...>>>>  :regie:  ZOEK EEN LEVEN EN DOE IETS NUTIGS!!
PLIESSS!!!  :zweep:  

moi..

----------


## loubna_hotm

hahahahah jah je hebt gelijk sorry hahah

----------


## rwina_zina

a 7mar! schreeuwde amin lachend naar arif, we reden in frankrijk....op weg naar marokko...
ik was iets aan het lezen terwijl arif en amin op de weg een soort van spelletje deden..
het zal raar zijn..marokko...want dit keer ben ik niet in mijn eigen huis..maar in die van amin..
pff..ik bladerde het tijdschrift wat door zonder het echt met een volle 100% te lezen..
ik gooide het tijdschrift naar achteren en snuffelde wat in de tas met eten...ik haalde wat lekkere dingetjes tevoorschijn, ik bood amin eerst aan, maar hij wilde niet...
'kunnen we zo stoppen amin, ik moet naar het toillet' amin keek me aan.."tuurlijk lieverd"
amin stopte bij een grote tankstation en de andere volgde hem, ik wachtte op de meiden...toen die uit waren gestapt liepen we met ze alle naar het toillet, daarna liepen we alle het tankstation in en kochte allemaal dingetjes..de jongens waren wat aan het kletsen maar ook wij meiden konden er wat van!

' vreemd zal het voor jullie zijn souad en esma, jullie gaan op vakantie naar een ander huis..'
souad lachte, wees maar niet bang esma, jij zal in een super huis verblijven, de bovenste verdieping is voor jou en amin, en romaysa, jullie dienstmeisje is een schat van een meid! ik keek haar vreemd aan.."dienstmeisje??" 'ja esma..heeft amin je dat niet verteld? romaysa, je zal zo gek op haar zijn! ze werkt al heel lang bij die familie en het is net een zus voor amin, ik zie haar gewoon als me nicht!'
ik vond het wel leuk allemaal, dan kan ik met haar goed opschieten thuis als ik me verveel..alhoewel ik dat betwijfel met amin om me heen..KOMEN JULLIE riep arif...ik stapte de auto in en gaf amin een dikke kus..
'waar heb ik dat aan te danken' vroeg amin me lachend...."gewoon..ik hou van je.." glimlachte ik..
amin gaf mij een kus en lachte 'nou bij deze hou ik ook van jou!'...

we reden, reden, en nog eens reden...ik sliep af en toe, alhoewel dat niet in de meest lekkerste posities waren..maar dat heb je als je met de auto naar marokko gaat, ik zag dat amin bijna in slaap viel! dus ik belde iedereen van de groep dat ik zou gaan wisselen met amin bij een tankstation. maar dat ze gewoon door konden rijden omdat ik ze wel zou inhalen, amin vroeg me duizend keer of het cker weten wel goed was of ik zou gaan rijden, maar aangezien ik me verveelde en echt wel wilde rijden, wisselde we bij de eerst volgende parkeerplaats van plaats..ik reed hard terwijl amin naast me sliep, 'amin..amin...' ik maakte hem wakker en vertelde hem dat er een deken bij zijn voeten lag ..hij gaf me een kus en bedankte me...ik reed erg hard nu..
met resultaat want niet lang daarna kwam ik de andere op de weg tegen, tarik stak zijn  :duim:  op......
stoer reed ik langs hem..........veel mensen waren opweg naar marokko, je zag veel oranje en blauwe zeilen op de daken van de auto's gewikkelt, dat was wel een grappig gezicht....amin werd (eindelijk) wakker...hij keek me aan, ik schrok van wat ik zag, hij was erg bleek geworden..'amin voel je je wel lekker?' amin knikte...maar snel daarna schudde hij heftig zijn hoofd...ik zag aan hem dat hij wilde overgeven..doordat ik voor iedereen reed volgde ze me allemaal naar de dichtsbijzijnde parkeerplaats..voor de ckerheid belde amin iedereen op..

het geluid van overgeven deed me pijn in de oren....ik zag amin zitten overgeven en kon niets doen...in die 3 maanden dat we nu getrouwd zijn is hij maar een paar keer ziek geweest, maar dan was het hoofdpijn of een ander klein iets, dit zag er niet meer goed uit...ik ging naast amin zitten terwijl de rest van de groep op zoek waren naar een oplossing, mina haalde water en paracetamol...alleen amin en ik zaten nog, ik wikkelde een deken om amin heen terwijl hij nog aan het overgeven was in een zak, ik pakte servetten en veegde even later zijn mond en ook zijn zwetende voorhoofd, ik was bang, maar liet dat niet merken, ik wilde geen bezorgdheid bij amin opwekken, ik wreef over zijn rug en kuste hem op zijn wang...'komt goed lieverd' vertelde ik hem terwijl ik daar niet 100% cker van was..langzaam kwam iedereen van de groep terug, souad en arif hadden eten voor amin gehaald, hij moest wel wat eten anders kon hij geen asprintje innemen, hij at wat en nam z'n asprintje in...half uurtje later stapte hij de auto in, hij wilde gaan rijden terwijl ik daar absoluut tegen was, na lang zuren liet hij mij rijden, ik moest nog even na toillet, bij terugkomst zag ik dat amin al in slaap was gevallen...ik bleef even naar hem keken en stapte toen stilletjes in, ik reed achter iedereen aan, zo langzaam mogelijk..ik was zo dood ongerust om amin, hoe kon hij nou zo plotseling ziek geworden zijn?
hij zag er zo ziek uit, en ik weet hoe amin is, hij probeerd zich ook nog eens groot te houden ook..dus wie weet wat voor pijn hij wel niet aan het voelen is...tfoe! ik vond het echt heel erg..maar ja het duurde niet lang meer en we zouden aankomen bij de boot, dan kan ie lekker uitgebreid rusten..
'slaapt ie?' mo belde me op en vroeg dat..ik vond het echt heel schattig dat hij zo bezorgd was om zijn broer..
zachtjes vertelde ik hem dat amin sliep en dat het goed gaat..mo was niet de enige die belde..bijna iedereen die NIET reed belde op om te vragen of alles nog goed ging...daar heb je vrienden voor bedacht ik me zomaar..

aangekomen bij de boot moesten alle papieren nog worden doorgegeven etc etc, normaal gaan alle jongens + amin, maar ik kon hem niet wakker maken dus gaf ik alles aan arif die vervolgens alles compleet zou maken, het was warm, in de auto was het lekker, amin sliep vredig en hij had zijn kleurtje alweer terug....
ik hoorde hem wat zeggen...dat maakte het er ook na dat hij wakker werd..'sst slaap maar lekker door lieverd' amin werd paniekerig wakker...'SHIT ESMA!ik moet jou papieren nog brengen en de jouwe!' 'ssst amin..ik heb alles al geregelt lieverd! maak je nou niet druk!' amin ging weer liggen en zuchte...'sorry esma'..
ik moest even nadenken waarom hij dat zei, ik kon geen reden bedenken en vroeg hem dus waarom hij zomaar ze excuses aanbood..'gewoon esma...ik ben degene die alles in orde moet maken..en nu lig ik gewoon schaamteloos te slapen!' 'amin! wat zeg je! je bent ziek! dat is toch logisch!' ik nam hem in mijn armen en streelde zijn haar, twee domme lelijke marokkanen zaten ons met open monden aan te gapen, alsof ze nog nooit een gelukkig stel gezien hadden...na een tijdje kwam er wat beweging in de kudde auto's...we reden de boot binnen en zochten een plek, we hadden gelukkig een aantal kamers gehuurd voor degene die wilde gaan slapen, dat waren in dit geval amin en ik, ik deed de kamer op slot en plofte op het bed neer....amin deed dat ook...hij trok me dicht tegen zich aan....'gaat het weer?' hij knikte...'dankjewel lieverd..' zei hij zacht..en dat terwijl ik niets heb gedaan voor hem....

salaam mensen in heb het even druk, dit is een klein vervolgje maar inscha allah ga ik morgen weer verder!

bedankt voor alle reactie's! en alle nieuwkomers WELKOM BIJ DE RWINA STORY! inscha allah genieten jullie net zo veel van dit verhaal als ik!!!


rwina

PS: ik kan het weer niet laten  :vreemd:  :

al3arbi, jou reactie's doen mij 'bar weinig', als jij het nodig vind om de sfeer te verpesten mij best...ik zal er niet minder van slapen..
dat je mij niet mag...fine...maar dat je deze topic nakt..nou nee..

wat ik echter niet begrijp..wat is jou doel?
"mister AL3ARBI...je bent echt stoer...echt!! je hoeft niet meer indruk te maken! you're tha men, happy now?  :watte?:  "(voor het geval dat dat je doel is)

ik zou je in principe niets kwalijk moeten nemen...wat kan jij er nou aan doen dat je een 'niet aardig' mens bent...  :vreemd:  

mvg, rwina

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Dank u

Goedshooooooo   

gogoogogogogogo rwinaaaaaa_zina


groettt
ZM_

----------


## MissCousCous

wajaaaaaw TOPPIEEEEE MEID!!!!!!!!!!!  :duim:  ga gauw verder meid als je weer tijd heb!
 :kusgrijs:  
en RWINAAAAA el 3arbi heeft geen jeugd gehad joh!!
en el 3arbi nog 1 x zo een zielige opmerking of wat dan ook dan  :auw:

----------


## K_Khalid

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh (couscous style hahahah) goed ik zit er weer helemaal in het verhaal.  :maf3:  

effe over de stoere bink je moet er gewoon niets van aantrekken.  :auw:  want je hebt ons nog. HOOP ik  :verrassing:   :jeweetog:  hahahahh


en je weet het

[GLOW=silver]RRRRWWWWWWWWIINNNNNAAAA  [/GLOW] 

FEL KOUZINA  :auw2:   :hihi:

----------


## niedra

Rwina_zinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (#) 
RWINA_ZINA IK HAD HET ZELF NIET BETER KUNNEN VERWOORDEN. EN IK WIL JE OOK GRAAG LATEN WETEN DAT IK ALTIJD VOOR DE VOLLE 100% ACHTER JE STA EN MET MIJ VAST VELE ANDERE OF NIE MENSEN??


MEID GA GEWOON DOOR MET WAT JE HET BESTE KAN EN DAT IS VERVOLGEN SCHRIJVEN VOOR DIT PRACHTIGE O ZO GEWLDIGE VERHAAL VAN JE (SLIJM SLIJM) EN LAAT MIJ MAAR DIE 'MENSEN' AAN MIJ OVER ZODRA IK HUN HEB GEHOLPEN DURVEN ZE NICX MEER TE ZEGGEN



GO GIRL I LOVE YOR STORY HOPE 2 HEAR FROM YOU SOON

 :melig:   :blauwe kus:   :melig:   :blauwe kus:   :melig:   :blauwe kus:   :melig:  
 :melig:   :blauwe kus:   :melig:   :blauwe kus:  
 :blauwe kus:   :melig:   :blauwe kus:  
 :melig:

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi vervolg gewoon prachtig you rock girl  :handbang:  ga zo door kusjes faatje

----------


## Sarah17

salaam, het was weer een top vervolgje 
Ik hoop dat je snel weer verer gaat 
beslama

----------


## habiba_zina

:duim:

----------


## missmagreb

hey hey sgatjuh..!
jij ebnt eG zo goed..
(dat weet J natuurlijk al)
maar ik heb het al eens eerdergevraagd ben J al naar een uitgever geweest..
dat moet je wel doen he..(haha moet)
maar volgens mij hbe ik genoeg geslijmd dus kan J lekker verdergaan
met J verhaal..
doei sgatjuh!
ik ben zo gek  :maf:  op jouw verhaal
nou mzzl..
dikke kus 
mij

----------


## missy_dream

oefffffffffffffff

ik ben nog maar enkele dagen geleden begonnen met het lezen
van dit verhaal

en ik ben al bij pagina 49  :wow:  ....
heb nog een hele weg af te leggen

maar wel met plezier,
want is echt een prachtig verhaal(tje)  :duivels:  

(zal mijn eindwerk maar 'savonds afwerken, he...)
 :vlammen:  


dikke bisous,
dreamer 4life

----------


## niedra

hee rwina_zina it's me again is tog geweldig om zulke lovende woorden te lezen maar weet je rwina dat verdien je ok met zo'n geweldig verhaal als deze(genoeg geslijmd)

ik hoop dat je weer snel verder ga bye bye thala 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :hihi:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :hihi:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :hihi:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :hihi:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

je mOet eensz wete hOe blij ik ben met diit verhaal..isz egt het mooiste verhaal wat ik o0k gelesze heb..! vriendinne van mijlesze het nu o0k 0mdat sze als sze bij mij szijn ff m0ete w8te 0mdat ik eerst ff wil leszen.!! en nu hun o0k...maja..ik a weer en w8 0p un verv0lg.. ga szO do0r rwiina sziina (K)  :ole:

----------


## loubna_hotm

YO MENSEN!!
rwina heeft eindelijk een vervolgggggggg geschreven  :ole:  JIPPIE!!!
goed gedaan meid ga snel weer verder als je weer tijd hebt keej..?
koes loubna...!!

----------


## rwina_zina

na een uurtje of twee werd ik wakker, amin sliep niet meer naast me, ik rekte me uit en pakte wat spullen die ik nodig zal hebben in het toillet, er was ook een douche aanwezig..dat kon ik zien aan amin die net de kamer binnen kwam...hij had gedoucht en zag er weer op en top uit..
'hey kan je me even naar die douche brengen amin?' amin bracht me en ik nam een heerlijke douche....ik trok een soepel jurkje aan en liep met een toillet tas de toillet in, ik kamde me haren en maakte me een beetje op, toen ik klaar was liep ik naar me kamer waar ik amin zag zitten...hij reikte zijn hand naar me toe zo van 'kom bij me' lachend liep ik naar hem toe...hij hield me stevig vast en rook aan mijn haar...
hij stond op en saampjes liepen we naar de rest van de groep..
die waren allemaal rond een tafel gaan zitten en moppen aan het tappen..we schoven aan en tapte gezellig mee..

de jongens zijn nu eten aan het halen want we kregen allemaal wel honger van al het praten! ik keek uit het raam van de boot en het begon donker te worden...'meiden meiden!! kom we gaan naar het dek!'
de meiden waren enthousiast opgestaan en samen liepen we naar buiten....er stonden veel mensen te kijken naar de grote mooie zon die langzaam aan het zakken was....'prachtig he?' zei een jongens stem achter ons...met ze alle keken we om omdat we wisten dat het niet 1 van "onze" jongens was....het was een lange jongen die er normaal uit zag..achter hem stond een jongen die erg mooi was..tazz,maar zo te zien wist hij dat wel van zichzelf doordat hij er ook zo bij stond...
'ja heel prachtig' zei ik en draaide me om...de jongen wist genoeg en liep weg..de meiden giegelde..'ooh wat ben jij hard zeg!' ik moest lachen...wat ik zei was opzich niet hard...maar hoe ik het zei...

even later liepen we weer naar binnen waar we de jongens hoorde lachen..ze hadden het eten al gehaalt en waren zo te zien op ons aan het wachten, we schoven aan en aten met ze alle gezellig...we waren alweer plannen aan het maken voor marokko, wat we allemaal wel niet zouden doen, zoiezo weekje Saidia..dat moets gewoon! ikram, mijn zusje zou gaan trouwen..dus daar moest ik ook op voorbereid zijn..terwijl ik aan het denken was propte amin patat bij mij naar binnen..'esma ino(<--van mij) ga je nog wat eten?!' ik knikte en at..
we ruimde alles af en stonden met ze alle op..'rondje doen?' voreg yassin hard..we knikte allemaal...hij hield naual haar hand vast en liep..wij liepen pratend achter hem aan...we maakte foto's en filmde elkaar..dat was wel lachen..de tijd ging daardoor erg snel..
zo snel dat we er alweer waren...met al onze spullen in onze handen liepen we naar beneden...we stapte de auto in en wachtte tot we de boot uit konden gaan....we hadden niet echt geluk want de auto van amin werd van top tot teen gecontroleerd, niet alleen amin..ook arif en brahim werden volop gecontroleerd....ik zat op een stoepje te wachten..ik keek naar amin die met zijn auto sleutels in zijn hand geirriteerd naar de "politie" mannen zat te kijken....EY AMIN...HEBBEN ZE JOU 400 KILO DRUGS AL GEVONDEN ULA? schreeuwde brahim lachend naar amin....amin moest lachen....NEE MAN DEZE EZELS KUNNEN GEWOON NIET ZOEKEN! riep amin terug....ook arif was van de partij EY DIE VAN MIJ GAAN ZE OOK NIET VINDEN HOOR! ze lagen helemaal dubbel met ze 3tjes...ik zag ook hoe de vrouwelijke "agente" naar amin zat te kijken en hem af en toe een glimlach gunde...kutwijf..bedacht ik me....ze begon te praten met hem maar zo te zien was amin niet geintereseerd....LUISTER DAN BRAHIM!DIE CHICK NAAST ME IS ME AAN HET HOSSELEN! riep amin.....ze kwamen alle drie niet bij van het lachen..ik vond het wel grappig allemaal....mina naual en souad waren naar het toillet gegaan....dus ik zit hier maar in mijn uppie op de stoep..."sme7lie" hoorde ik een stem naast me....het was een vrouwtje in een rolstoel die aan het huilen was...aaaah nee dacht ik in mezelf...ik kan daar dus echt niet tegen gewoon...ik hoorde haar verhaal aan en kreeg tranen..meskiena, was wel zielig...
ik vertelde haar dat ze even moest wachten..ik liep richting amin die nog steeds gecontroleerd werd en haalde wisselgeld uit zijn zak..ik moest wel rondneuzen naar marokkaans geld want hij had nog niet gewisselt...ik gaf de vrouw geld en ging weer op de stoep zitten...langzaam zag ik het vrouwtje wegrijden..tfoe het leven is zwaar lelijk bedacht ik me toen...het zal je moeder maar zijn..ik nam een diepe zucht en stond op....de vrouwelijke politie agente zat me aan te kijken toen ik bij amin weer stond..jaloers dat ze was! ik dacht dat onze koning had gezegt dat wij vakantie gangers niet meer zo erg gecontroleerd mochten worden amin? amin lachte en vertelde me dat het een stelletje teringlijers waren..ik moest lachen om amin..hij schelde bijna nooit..alleen als jij zich echt zwaar irriteerde..zoals nu dus..

eindelijk waren we allemaal klaar en reden we richting huis....
aangezien we allemaal dichtbij elkaar woonde waren we allemaal thuis..
ik keek naar mijn huis en miste het nu al..we parkeerde de auto en stapte uit...een meid met een hoofddoek deed open en vloog op amin af..amin omhelste haar...daarna kwam ze op mij af en groette me met de gebruikelijke 4 zoenen...ze nam onze spullen aan en bracht die naar boven...naar onze verdieping....ik nam aan dat dat romaysa was..
ik stond met open mond te kijken naar de verdieping van mij en amin..
ongelovelijk mooi ingericht allemaal! ik vertelde amin dat ik het prachtig vond 'ja je moet me ouders bedanken lieverd..zij hebben dit voor elkaar gekregen!' ik moest lachen...wat een schatten waren zijn ouders..
amin's ouders zouden pas over een weekje of twee komen..net als de mijne..ik omhelste amin's lieve oma en ook amin's oom....nadat we de cadeau'tjes hadden gegeven, gegeten hadden en hadden bijgekletst liep ik naar boven...ik trok mijn pyjama aan..ik pakte onze spullen uit en bezocht de hele verdieping..we hadden een balkon, keuken, badkamer, woonkamer, slaapkamer en nog twee grote kamers..
de slaapkamer was heel mooi ingericht..ik vouwde onze kleren en plaatste die in de kasten....ik draaide me om en zag daar romaysa verlegen bij de deur staan, ik schrok me dood en glimlachte toen..'kom binnen meid!' zei ik spontaan...ze kwam binnen en ging op het bed zitten..ze zat naar me te kijken...heel lief verlegen koppie had ze..
ik praatte wel met haar en merkte dat ze langzaam los kwam..
ze vertelde me dat haar echte moeder haar aan amin's moeder had gegeven omdat ze niet voor haar kon zorgen..ik had het met haar te doen..kvond het wel zielig...aangezien ik echt veel kleren had meegenomen gaf ik haar een paar broeken en truitjes, ze was er zo ongelovelijk blij mee! ik kan niet beschrijven hoe blij ze was! en dat om een paar kleding stukken...ze vertelde me dat amin's familie altijd goed voor haar hebben gezorgd...en dat ze amin als haar broer ziet..
ik pakte lekkere snoep en ging met haar op bed zitten...samen aten we en lachte we over dingen die ze me vertelde over amin toen hij klein was..we hoorde amin niet binnenkomen doordat we echt diep in gesprek waren...ik kreeg zowat geen adem toen amin binnen kwam..hij zag er zo mooi uit..altijd wel...maar met zijn blousje een beetje open en ze haar door de war..pff.....ik had zin om op hem af te stormen en...ik hield me in..want romaysa zat tegenover me....'amin wat zie je er HOT uit' zei ik in het nederlands...amin moest lachen...'esma ik ben gaar op dit moment en jij zegt HOT?' ik knikte lachend....romaysa wilde opstaan om weg te gaan maar amin liet haar niet gaan...'nee nee romaysa blijf' verlegen keek ze naar de grond en ging weer zitten..amin sprong erbij en knuffelde mij, dat deed ie altijd...romaysa werd alleen nog maar meer verlegen...hij at mee en vroeg allemaal dingen aan romaysa..
even later vertelde romaysa dat ze echt moest gaan omdat wij rust nodig hadden...wij vonden dat ze moest blijven maar ze moest echt naar beneden...toen ze weg was kuste amin mij...dit beloofde een spannende nacht te worden  :knipoog:   :blozen:  

(ik ga later verder :Smilie: )

----------


## moessie-18

Yoooo mafkeeeeeesje alles goed?
prachtiggg gwoooon..hahahaha....hoe doe je dat toch...!!
het is zo prachtig ik moet er van huilen hhahahahha (oke nu overdrijf ik...)  :alien:  
eyy spreek je op school weer..
tallahh frasekk
groetjes moessiee


ps: waar haal je het allemaal vandaan....niet uit je duim gezogen die is niet zo groot..!!!

----------


## zina_faatje

mooi vervolg het lukt je elke keer weer PRACHTIG  :blij:

----------


## Bitch

thnx

----------


## loubna_hotm

:duim:  in 1 woord >> TOP!!

----------


## habiba_zina

Hey meid
mooi vervolg weer.
ga snel weer verder.

----------


## niedra

RWINA_ZINA MEID ik weet niet hoe je het doet maar je hebt het egt weer geflikt goed zo  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:  


ben GIGA TROTS OP JE 

you go girl en knock them all out  :terrorist:   :terrorist:   :terrorist:  


haha niet letterlijk he 

tot gauw weer en ga gauw verder
 :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:   :strik:

----------


## mocro_turkie

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

(hahaha kijk ik reageer op je verhaal, goed he)  :knipoog:

----------


## mocro_turkie

hahahahahaha grapjeeeeeeeee......ik heb wel meer voor je in de aanbieding...

woellah ik kan geen woorden meer vinden wat nieuw zal zijn..alles is al gebruikt!
je doet het elke keer weer, elke keer weer sta ik er van te kijken hoe goed je het doet...
lieverd je hebt het gewoon in je, wees daar trots op..ik in iedergeval ben heel erg trots op jou..
trots dat ik je mag beschouwen als mijn beste vriendin... ik hou van je lieverd!!!!!
ok even terug vallen op het verhaal zelf, lief ga zo door..je doet het goed..en laat die mensen 
lullen met hun negatieve bedoelingen, ik weet veel effect hebben ze niet op jou.."veel"?? 
beter gezegd>>> HELEMAAL NIET!!!!!!....

----------


## mocro_turkie

PS:
ey jij daar met je negatieve opmerkingen, ja JIJ...
denk je nou echt dat ze wakker ligt van die k*t opmerkingen van jou?!!! 
Als dit wel het geval is, nou lieve schat dan moet ik je toch echt wel diep teleurstellen..want je hebt het helemaaaaaal MIS!!
En oh ja..diep in die achterhoofd van jou weet jij ook dat dit een goede verhaal is..anders deed je niet eens de moeite om
te lezen.. je leest het wel..anders wist je niet waarover je moest reageren....
Dit is de 1e en laatste keer dat ik een opmerking maak over jou..dus verder zal ik er niet op in gaan

----------


## mocro_turkie

Ok dit is echt laatste...
Lieverd stop niet, ga lekker op je gemak verder met je verhaal...  :duim:  
Zie je morgen..ciaooooo

----------


## Ala0uia

GEWELDIG  :jumping:  ga do0r meid

KLASSE!!!  :grote grijns:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## missmagreb

je weet al wat ik wil zeggen zeker..
hahahahaha...
weet J wat nu ga ik alleen een paar leuke poppetjes zien ahha...
voor de verandering weet J
 :knipoog:   :lachu:  verveeld  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :duizelig:   :fuckit:   :zwaai:   :plet:   :lekpuh:   :nijn:   :verdriet:   :maf2:   :mrt:   :kusgrijs:   :knipoog:   :Cool:   :duim:  
maar sgatjuh nu ga ik okeej.
dikke zoen..
mij

----------


## ToEnSiA

:blauwe kus:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:blauwe kus:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:blauwe kus:

----------


## Soussia'86

Leuk vervolg, ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## MissCousCous

aaaaaaaaaaah!! VET VERVOLG JOH!!!!!!!!!!!!  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :jumping:  
ga gauw verder schat!!!!!!!!!
kussssss
MissCousCous

----------


## MissCousCous

aaaaaaaaaaah!! VET VERVOLG JOH!!!!!!!!!!!!  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :jumping:  
ga gauw verder schat!!!!!!!!!
kussssss
MissCousCous

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *PS:
> ey jij daar met je negatieve opmerkingen, ja JIJ...
> denk je nou echt dat ze wakker ligt van die k*t opmerkingen van jou?!!! 
> Als dit wel het geval is, nou lieve schat dan moet ik je toch echt wel diep teleurstellen..want je hebt het helemaaaaaal MIS!!
> En oh ja..diep in die achterhoofd van jou weet jij ook dat dit een goede verhaal is..anders deed je niet eens de moeite om
> te lezen.. je leest het wel..anders wist je niet waarover je moest reageren....
> Dit is de 1e en laatste keer dat ik een opmerking maak over jou..dus verder zal ik er niet op in gaan*


IK HAD HET ZELF NIET BETER KUNNEN ZEGGEN !!!  :duim:   :zwaai:

----------


## niedra

hee rwinaatje its me again the 1 and only niedraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
iwaaaaaaaaa waar blijven die vervolgen meid you are killling me hahah 
ok een beetje overdreven maar ga pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gauw veder alls je mij ene pleziertje zou willlen doen. dan word ik weer helemaal  :lachu:   :Smilie:   :lachu:   :Smilie:   :lachu:   :Smilie:   :lachu:   :Smilie:   :lachu:  

en als er geen vervolg is wordt ik en ben ik zo: verveeld  :tranen:  
 :Smilie:   :tranen:   :Smilie:   :tranen:   :Smilie:   :tranen:  verveeld  :tranen:  verveeld 


dus ga AUB VEDER KEN NIET W8TE TOT GAUW

THE ONE AND ONLY NIEDRA YEAH MAN  :lachu:

----------


## Mahassiin..

_Hmm..(Zucht..)Echt een Prachtig verhaal schat..!!

XXx Mahassiin.._

----------


## loubna_hotm

:duivels:  RWINA je hebt nog 24 uur de tijd of anders...  :plet:

----------


## Zina_Ada

Go on girl!!! Prachtige vervolgen!!  :love:   :love:  

Beslama Ada  :strik:

----------


## Zina_Ada

Go on girl!!! Prachtige vervolgen!!  :love:   :love:  

Beslama Ada  :strik:

----------


## MissCousCous

Alles goed met jullie?
maar k wou ff melden misschien komt rwina niet vaak online deze week want ze heeft tentamens!
Ik wens haar heeeeel veeeeeeel succes met haar toetsen!
beslamaaaa en geduld is een ..... JUIST! ....schone zaak  :tong uitsteken:  
koessaaaaaaaa  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:grote grijns:  VERVOLG A.U.B

----------


## Bitch

hmmmm hoop niet dat het zo lang duurt...

----------


## loubna_hotm

hey rwina-zina ik wilde je ff succes wensen met je tentamens... ik hoop dat je het zal halen,
maar zodra je klaar bent met je tentamens moet je het wel ff melden hoor keej  :Cool:  

kusjes loubna...

----------


## Sarah17

gelukkig heeft ze tentamens,  :boogie:  want ik heb ze namelijk ook en nu kan ik dus leren zonder me de hele tijd af te gaan vragen of ze al door heeft geschreven  :hihi:   :duim:

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Sarah17_ 
> *gelukkig heeft ze tentamens,  want ik heb ze namelijk ook en nu kan ik dus leren zonder me de hele tijd af te gaan vragen of ze al door heeft geschreven  *



 :haha:   :hihi: !
ja tis veel veel leren he??!!!
niet normaal!

maar lukt inscha allah wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ala0uia

Veel suc6 met je tentamens meid

----------


## Al3arbi

_Ik zei toch dat dit `n K*tverhaal is._

----------


## MissCousCous

waarom lees jij het dan?
wollah sorry dat ik het zeg maar je bent echt een scheinheilige klootzak!
tfoe wollah!
als je aandacht zoekt pak dan een gitaar en ga lekker op straat zingen misschien verdien je er nog wat aan!
in plaats van hier misselijk te doen!
tfoe
 :auw:  
en een tip!: als je aandacht zoekt open een topic met als titel ik wil aandacht!
of zo iets

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik zei toch dat dit `n K*tverhaal is.*


  :staart:

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik zei toch dat dit `n K*tverhaal is.*



je vind dit een K*T verhaal maar ondertussen LEES je het wel...???
MAAK MIJ DAT EENS DUIDELIJK..!!

P.S GA LEKKER EEN FIETS STELEN OFZOW... DOE JE TENMINSTE NOG IETS NUTIGS!!!

----------


## Al3arbi

_Stelletje opgefokte gekke mafkezen._

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Stelletje opgefokte gekke mafkezen. *


ik kijk ernaar uit jou mij verhaal te horen afkraken  :lachu:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door saphronie_ 
> *ik kijk ernaar uit jou mij verhaal te horen afkraken *



_Blijf kijken._

----------


## riffia111

heey meid
wolaah jouw verhaal is echt verslavend
ik had het een tijdje niet gelezen maar heb vandaag alles weer ingehaald het waren echt super vervolgjes
ga aub zos nel mogelijk verder
van deze verhaal krijg je nooit genoeg
xxxxxx

----------


## saphronie

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Blijf kijken.*


hypnotize

----------


## Bitch

he
Nu is je tentamen week toch voorbij???
Ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft 

GrtZ

----------


## Amael

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik zei toch dat dit `n K*tverhaal is.*


Ja, en jij bent een k*tpersoon die NIET VAN OPHOUDEN WEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :fuckit2:

----------


## Amael

So k heb lang nix van me laten horen (niet dat iemand mij gemist heeft)
Maar ja wat k wil zeggen RWINA_ZINA TOPPIE TOPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dit is ECHT gewoon TALENT girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
K weet dat iedereen 't tegen je zegt maar BUNDEL JE STORY!!!!!!!!!!

K ben de eerste die 't koopt!!!!!!!!!!!

K hoop dat je voor je tentames tienen hebt gehaald!

Amael

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door Amael_ 
> *Ja, en jij bent een k*tpersoon die NIET VAN OPHOUDEN WEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


_Doe nou niet zo verongelijkt joh. Dit verhaal is gewoon flt. Gij zijt verder `n ezel van wereldklasse als je dat niet in kan zien._

----------


## zina_faatje

meid ik hoop dat je tentamens bijna voorbij zijn zodat je verder kunt gaan kusje fatima

----------


## Ala0uia

EL3ARBI SUCKS

----------


## ToEnSiA

:tunis:   :tunis:   :tunis:   :tunis:

----------


## lella_ouaffa

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik zei toch dat dit `n K*tverhaal is.*



levenloos,hopeloos en aandachtloos.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






 :maf:

----------


## missmagreb

hey hey sgatjuh
doe je best met je tentamens he..
en dan m0eten je een paar bigsize vervolgen plaatsen..
nou sgatjuh..
ik kan eG nie meer w8en..
dus vraag of je die tentamens versneld mag doen ofzo..
nou sgatjuh
ciaooo(k)

----------


## rwina_zina

ik heb niks tegen haar!! schreeuwde ik tegen amin, hij deed zo raar! we waren nu al 2 weekjes in Marokko, het verliep wel lekker allemaal alhoewel amin vreemd deed..
zomaar zegt ie dat ik wat tegen romaysa heb..terwijl ik super met haar om kan gaan..
ik geef haar wat ze wil en neem haar mee als we wat leuks gaan doen..
amin negeert me.... ik probeer dit te onderdrukken en doen alsof er niets aan de hand is..
alleen nu word het toch wel heel erg vreemd..'je moet haar gewoon met rust laten esma!'
'wie amin!!!!!! waar heb je het over?!' 'over romaysa ze heeft je niets gedaan...'
ik schelde amin huilend vierkant uit...'jij bent ziek in je hoofd! heb je gedroomd ofzo!'
ik pakte me tas en liep de deur uit....'waar ga je heen!'...ik draaide me om en keek amin strak aan...'ik ga naar me ouders ik blijf daar slapen vanacht...!'.....

ik groette beneden amin's oma die me een warme knuffel gaf..ik zag romaysa in de keuken staan...vluchtig keek ze achterom en gunde me een glimlachje....ik had geen zin in dat wijf dus liep gelijk de deur uit....ik weet niet wat zij amin loopt te vertellen..maar het zit niet goed..!
buiten trof ik yassin aan...'ey we moeten nog steeds afspreken voor Saidia esma'...
ik lachte naar hem en vertelde hem dat hij mijn man maar moest bellen daarover..

ik klopte thuis aan, me ouders waren een paar dagen geleden aangekomen..me moeder deed open, ik kuste haar en de andere...na een tijdje in de woonkamer te hebben gezeten liep ik naar mijn oude kamer, alles was nog hetzelfde, mijn bed, mijn kast...in mijn kast trof ik zelfs nog een paar kleding stukken van mij...ik zuchte en ging op me bed liggen..ik kon me ouders niet vertellen dat ik ruzie met amin had...ik heb zelf voor hem gekozen..dus dan is het mij 'schuld' 
als me ouders nou iemand hadden gekozen voor mij dan zou het een ander verhaal zijn..
ik mis amin zo erg...vorige week begon het allemaal...zomaar begon hij raar te doen..
die week daarvoor, oftewel die maanden daarvoor was het een topper!
nu lijkt hij wel bezeten! 's nachts niet...'s nachts is hij weer de oude amin...

het was inmiddels 6 uur in de middag, etenstijd voor amin en mij...ik hoorde geklop op de deur..ik ben niet gek en wist dat amin het was..'de deur is open' riep ik ...
en ja hoor het was amin...met mijn gezicht in mijn kussen gedrukt mommelde ik 'wat moet je' 
hij ging naast me op bed liggen en drukte me tegen zich aan, een simpele kus op mijn voorhoofd deed het...ik omhelste mijn man..en bood hem mijn excuses aan..achteraf spijt van want ik had niets verkeerds gedaan...amin keek me aan...'gaan we eten lieverd?' ik knikte en stond op..
ik nam afscheid van me ouders en stapte de auto in, amin reed langzaam naar een restaurantje in de buurt, we aten gezellig en genoten..we zijn daarna een wandeling gaan maken op de boulevard met een ijsje natuurlijk...later zijn we even bij het strand gaan zitten tot de zon verdween..daarna bezochten we wat plekjes..super! ik merkte geen 1 keer dat amin raar deed..
hij behandelde me weer als z'n prinsesje, hij tilde me op toen hij merkte dat ik niet meer kon lopen, toen nam hij mij op zijn rug en liep op blote voeten naar de auto..
we stapte in en reden naar huis...alhoewel het al 1 uur in de nacht was had ik gewoon geen zin om naar huis te gaan...maar ik moest wel...en ik zou bij mijn ouders slapen..maar dat doe ik amin niet aan, langzaam maakte hij de voordeur open....en ook het 'sneaken' naar boven ging voorzichtig...we moesten wel lachen op de trap omdat amin grappig deed..
boven aangekomen kuste hij me en 'zoenend' en lachend liepen we de slaapkamer in...
ik kreeg de schrik van mijn leven..en romaysa ook..ze was de kamer aan het opruimen..
ik had hier geen woorden voor...kamer opruimen om 1 uur? amin ging een leuk gesprek met romaysa aan en was mij alweer vergeten, fuck hun allebei dan maar..ik pakte me handdoek en sloop de douche in, terwijl ik aan het douche was hoorde ik jut en jul nog lullen, nou ja..niet eens dat ik een moment in mijn ondergoed MIJN kamer in kan lopen! ik voelde woede naar boven komen, ik trok in de douche mijn boxer en bh aan en liep de douche uit..hup de kamer in, beidde keken ze me aan, romaysa werd verlegen...en amin merkte dat..'esma?' zei amin zacht...ik keek hem aan en fronste mijn wenkbrauwen...'wat? vind je het gek dat ik mijn eigen slaapkamer zo binnen kom lopen om 1 uur 's nachts...???'.....hij keek naar romaysa die de kamer uit wilde lopen, amin haalde haar terug...ze stribbelde 'ze3ma' tegen....ik pakte een boek en kroop mijn bed in, ik las een stukje van het boek en viel toen in slaap..schandalig! ik moest het maar hebben dat twee kletskousen bij me voeten aan het kletsen waren met het licht aan..
ik schrok wakker door een nare droom...ik keek om me heen en zag romaysa en amin op een stoel zitten in de slaapkamer en gesprekken voeren...romaysa keek weer eens verlegen naar de grond toen ik wakker werd...amin keek me aan en ging verder met praten..ik keek op me klokje en zag dat het 10 over 3 was....ik was zo boos! ik stond op, trok mijn trui en trainings broek aan, pakte mijn telefoon en tas, vervolgens verliet ik de kamer, 'waar ga je heen?' vroeg amin .....'hou toch je bek amin'...ik schrok van mijn woorden maar ik maakte me daar niet druk om..ik liep naar beneden en deed de buitendeur open....ik belde me zusje ikram..na een paar keer nam ze op, 'ikram met esma...zei ik zacht...doe de deur open'.....
langzaam liep ik het huis binnen en liep met ikram mee naar haar kamer..ik vertelde haar alles en ze steunde en trooste me...ze pakte wat dekens..ik kroop bij haar in bed en viel in slaap..ik voelde me telefoon tig keer overgaan..maar ik vond het heerlijk..laat amin maar lekker bellen..
ik voelde me opgelucht...mijn ouders zijn volgens ikram erg moe, dus die zullen rond de klok van 11 wakker worden, ik zal dan om negen uur wakker worden en het huis verlaten..
kijk wat mijn man me aandoet....schandalige sukkel...dit is hij gewoon niet...

voordat ik het wist ging mijn wekker af om negen uur..ik zag ikram vredig slapen, ik keek nog even naar de foto van ikram en mo, zo gelukkig, dat deed me denken aan nog niet eens een week geleden...dat alles nog goed ging...o my god wat is dit allemaal?! ik heb ruzietjes met amin! ik had nooit gedacht dat dat bestond...niemand kan me wijsmaken dat amin al die tijd me voor de gek heeft gehouden.. dat kan niet en dat is een feit dat dat niet zo is...
ik stond op en liep langzaam naar beneden...ik sloot de deur achter me en liep naar de andere kant..het was net of ik naar 'the haunted house' moest..ik klopte want ik had de sleutel niet..
er werd vliegens vlug open gedaan door amin, ik keek hem niet eens aan en liep langs hem naar boven...hij liep achter me aan..ik keek de slaapkamer in en draaide me om naar amin 'goh zijn jullie nu al klaar met kletsen..?' 'ik heb verdomme de hele nacht geen oog dichtgedaan! ik wist niet wat ik moest doen! als ik naar je ouders zou gaan zouden ze overstuur raken als je daar niet was! ik heb alle meiden gebeld...ik heb samier gebeld!'......'WAT?!!! samier gebeld!!! hoe durf je! denk je dat ik jou ben om met andere jongens te gaan kletsen in de nacht! ja ik kan begrijpen waarom jij de hele nacht geen oog hebt dichtgedaan! ga dat maar tegen romaysa vertellen! ik sliep en jij wilde je talkshow tot 3 uur doorzetten, dus ben ik naar MIJN ouders gegaan zonder dat ze er dan maar ook iets van weten! kheb ikram gebeld en bij haar geslapen in bed...me wekker gezet om negen uur zodat me ouders er niet achter zouden komen...TRIEST he amin??? erg he! kijkt wat je je vrouw aan doet! vind je dat normaal!!!! en dan ga jij nog zeggen dat je ongerust was ze3ma!' amin keek me alleen maar aan....ik keek lekker terug...ik bekeek hem...hij moest zich nodig scheren....alhoewel ik dat echt mooi vond..met zijn lange haren in de war en zijn ongeschoren smoel..amin ging met zijn handen door zijn haar en sprong op zijn buik op bed...'ga is naar je eigen helft van het bed aub!' amin schoof op en ik ging er naast liggen...ik pakte al de dekens...en hij had lekker niets..amin was nie zo dat hij daarover wat ging zeggen...dat wist ik....
na een uurtje of 3 stond ik op, amin lag nog..de zon scheen op zijn rug...
ik ruimde de kamer op zodat die trut dat niet hoeft te doen..ik pakte een spijkerbroek en een wit truitje uit de kast en stapte de douche in, ik hoorde wat gerommel in de keuken..uiteraard was het romaysa die eten aan het maken was voor amin, ik keek haar aan...'sabah el geer' zei ze...'hai' antwoorde ik droog terug..ik douchte en liep naar de slaapkamer waar amin nog lag te pitten, ik kamde me haren en droogte het met een fohn ...nee hoor die mafkees werd nog niet wakker...ik smeerde me in met baby creme...deed wat mascara op en trok mijn kleren aan..
ik liep naar de keuken en zag dat romaysa op het punt stond op de dienblad met eten naar de slaapkamer te brengen...ik keek haar vreemd aan...'romaysa, mijn man ligt te slapen...bijna naakt..dus geef maar aan mij en schaam je een beetje' ik pakte het dienblad met een glimlach uit haar handen en liep de slaapkamer in...ik legde het eten op zijn nachtkastje en maakte hem wakker..'amin het is 12 uur..je mag best wakker worden...' hij kreunde en werd wakker..
hij zag het eten liggen..en snuffelde eraan..hij poetste zijn tanden in de douche en groette romaysa....kan dat mens niet gewoon naar beneden gaan!!!!! dacht ik uiteraard in mezelf..
hij kwam de kamer in lopen en at....ik zocht zijn toillet tasje..nadat ik hem vond pakte ik zijn scheer spullen en wachtte geduldig tot hij klaar was met eten....
ik zag dat ie klaar was en schoof een stoel naar voren...'ga zitten..'
hij keek me verbaast aan maar deed wat ik heb vroeg....ik scheerde zijn stoppeltjes weg en smeerde heb vervolgens in met creme...ik zag in de spiegel dat romaysa dit allemaal zag gebeuren....ik deed zijn haar met gel en zocht zijn kleren uit in de kast...
hij kleedde zich aan en zag er weer top uit....terwijl ik wat kleding opvouwde ging hij achter me staan en hield hij me vast...hij kuste me en fluisterde wat lieve dingetjes....
ik keek hem met een glimlach aan en stoeide even met hem....'sorry...' zei hij.....  :loens:

----------


## Al3arbi

_Yoepie. Bedankt voor je vervolg. Ga gauw verder meid. Kusje._

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Yoepie. Bedankt voor je vervolg. Ga gauw verder meid. Kusje.*


Idem, maar mijn reactie is gemeend.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Yoepie. Bedankt voor je vervolg. Ga gauw verder meid. Kusje.*


en ik maar denken 'laat ik snel een vervolg typen, hij is toch op de 'black market'......' je bent door je wekker heen geslapen yek?  :tong uitsteken:  

schrik niet als je oppeens een pakketje krijgt (3e verdieping kamer 114)
dan is het namelijk dit verhaal...je gaat het ooit lezen!  :gek:   :melig2:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *en ik maar denken 'laat ik snel een vervolg typen, hij is toch op de 'black market'......' je bent door je wekker heen geslapen yek?  
> 
> schrik niet als je oppeens een pakketje krijgt (3e verdieping kamer 114)
> dan is het namelijk dit verhaal...je gaat het ooit lezen!  *



_Idd. Dwars doorheen geslapen. Maar is niet erg. Ik zal niet schrikken...

@Soussia`86, get a life, woman!_

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Idd. Dwars doorheen geslapen. Maar is niet erg. Ik zal niet schrikken...
> 
> @Soussia`86, get a life, woman!*


ik wilde ook bijna naar zzzzzzzzzz. MARKT gaan met N en me moeder..
maar kwas lui man! ik had het gister laat gemaakt...ik lag 4 uur pas te slapen!  :hihi:  

vergeet je niet je afspraak om 6 uur?? is belangrijk..!  :denk:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *ik wilde ook bijna naar zzzzzzzzzz. MARKT gaan met N en me moeder..
> maar kwas lui man! ik had het gister laat gemaakt...ik lag 4 uur pas te slapen!  
> 
> vergeet je niet je afspraak om 6 uur?? is belangrijk..! *



_Ik niet. Zeker niet._

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik niet. Zeker niet.*


oke dan  :duim: ...
enne..maak het niet te laat..anders zit je morgen zo----> :moe:

----------


## chocolatgirl

hey,


het is lang geleden dat ik nog gereageerd heb je verhaal maar ik ben het blijven lezen.Het is en blijft een top verhaal, doe zo verder.


groetjes chocoxxx

----------


## zina_faatje

echt mooi vervolg  :vierkant:  kusjes fatima

----------


## niedra

:: HEE RWINAATJUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOOD JOB GIRL WALLAH GOOD JOB  :knipoog:  GA ZO DOOR. MEID JE HEBT HET NU EGT SPANNEND GEMAAKT EN IDD DAT IS NIKS VOOR AMIN DAT IE ZO DOET. LAAT ONS NIET TE LANG W8TE EN IK WEET DAT JE DAT NIET ZULT DOEN TENZIJ ER WAT IS DUS IK W8 MET SMART OP JE VOLGENDE VERVOLGEN EXTRA LARGE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :grote grijns:  


UNTIL SOOON I HOPE BESLEMA THALLA
 :wohaa:   :staart:   :wohaa:   :staart:   :wohaa:   :staart:   :wohaa:   :staart:  
 :staart:   :wohaa:   :staart:  

 :stout:   :stout:

----------


## inesse

hey,zina rwina
ga zo snel mogelijk verder


dikke kus  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ToEnSiA

HEE,

GA GAUW VERDER!

THNX VOOR JE VERVOLG  :player:  

ALLEEN HAD IK HET GEVOEL DAT HET NIET JOU SCHRIJFSTIJL WAS?!?!?!

----------


## niedra

IK VOND DE LAATSTE VERVOLG EIGENLIJK OOK EEN BEETJE VERRASSEND OMDAT IK DAT NIET AHD VERW8 DAT AMIN ZO RAAR ZOU GAAN DOEN MAAR WIE WEET WAT RWINA_ZINA VOOR ONS IN PETTO HEB WIE WEET. MAAR HOPELIJK DOET IE WEL WEER GAUW NORMAAL WANT VIND HET EIGENLIJK HELEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL NIET LEUK :frons:  MAAR LATEN WE HOPEN DAT DAT GAUW ZAL VERANDEREN 


KUSJES NIEDRA  :gniffel:   :blauwe kus:   :gniffel:   :blauwe kus:   :gniffel:  


 :bril:   :duim:   :bril:   :duim:   :bril:   :duim:  


 :bril:   :duim:   :bril:   :duim:   :bril:   :gniffel:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Soussia'86

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Idd. Dwars doorheen geslapen. Maar is niet erg. Ik zal niet schrikken...
> 
> @Soussia`86, get a life, woman!*


Waar kan ik er een gaan halen?  :moe:

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door niedra_ 
> *IK VOND DE LAATSTE VERVOLG EIGENLIJK OOK EEN BEETJE VERRASSEND OMDAT IK DAT NIET AHD VERW8 DAT AMIN ZO RAAR ZOU GAAN DOEN MAAR WIE WEET WAT RWINA_ZINA VOOR ONS IN PETTO HEB WIE WEET. MAAR HOPELIJK DOET IE WEL WEER GAUW NORMAAL WANT VIND HET EIGENLIJK HELEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL NIET LEUK MAAR LATEN WE HOPEN DAT DAT GAUW ZAL VERANDEREN 
> 
> 
> KUSJES NIEDRA      
> 
> 
>       
> 
> ...





 :stout: ...  :grote grijns:  ........


komt goed  :duim: 
gewoon een draai aan het verhaal wat toch wel weer op z'n pootjes terecht komt! :knipoog: 

geniet er gewoon van  :grote grijns:   :lachu:  

liefs rwina  :zwaai:

----------


## niedra

IK WIST WEL DAT HET UIT EINDELIJK WEL WEER GOED ZOU KOMEN MAAR BEN WEL HEEEL ERG BLIJ DAT JE HET HEBT BEVESTIGD WANT WAS WEL EEN BEETJE BANG DAT HET MISSCHIEN WEL HEEL VERKEERD ZOU UITPAKKEN MAAR GELUKKIG NIET. NOU MEID IK HOOP SERIEUS E DAT MEEN IK MET HEEL MIJN HART DAT JE WIE WEET NOG VANDAAG EEN VERVOLGIE OP ZET PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :frons:  HAHAH GENOEG GESLIJMD ANDERS HOOP IK GEWOON GAUW WANNEER JIJ WIL. 

MAAR MEID DOE RUSTIG AAN EN YOU KNOCK THEM AL OUT MET JE SUPER VERHAAL WANT IK ZIE NIEMAND DIE JOU EEN ZOU KUNNEN IMITEREN/NADOEN. JIJ HEBT EGT EEN GEWELDIGE GAVE EN DAAR MOET JE EGT HEEL TROTS OP WEZEN MEID WANT NIET IEDEREEN HEEFT ZO EEN GAVE NOU IK HOOP DAT JE GAUW WEER VERDER GAAT BESLEMA EN TAKE CARE MEID  :knipoog: 

 :wohaa:   :knipoog:   :Iluvu:   :knipoog:   :Iluvu:   :wohaa:   :knipoog:   :Iluvu:   :wohaa:   :knipoog:   :Iluvu:  

 :jumping:   :petaf:   :jumping:   :petaf:   :jumping:   :petaf:   :jumping:  


 :engel:   :petaf:   :wohaa:   :knipoog:   :jumping:   :Iluvu:   :melig2:   :engel:

----------


## Bouyachia

ga snel doorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrr

----------


## MissCousCous

HEEEEEY ECHT EEN STOERE VERVOLG! wollah echt super cool! 
ga gauw verder! met je TOP VERHAAAAL!!!!!! ( ja ik schreeuw het uit alleen zonder stem,m'n stem is weg man! maar denja henja ik blijf schreeuwen! :P)
kisssSSSsss
MissCousCous

----------


## K_Khalid

Horen jullie het ook. Lekker he. Absolute stilte echt lekker  :jumping:  . couscous is er stem kwijt en wij kunnen lekker ontspannen hahaaha  :jeweetog:  

Mooi vervolg Rwina  :wohaa:  .

 :ole:  Ik was weer effe verdwaald maar ben er weer  :wohaa:  

Miss CousCous echt een mooi verhaal .



En mensen voor een ander goed verhaal check effe 

Sihem het gelukkigste meisje  


Sorry rwina effe reclame maken anders maakt couscous me af  :ninja2:  , omdat ik haar verhaal niet lees. DUS WEL.  :boos:  


en voor de rest [GLOW=purple]RWWWWWiiiiinnnnnnnnnAAAAA  [/GLOW]

----------


## Amael

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Doe nou niet zo verongelijkt joh. Dit verhaal is gewoon flt. Gij zijt verder `n ezel van wereldklasse als je dat niet in kan zien.*



WACHT!
Hoe oud BEN jij!!!!!!!!!!!
GROW UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amael

SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
K ga zo in de metro lezen heerlijk!!!!
En k weet dat 't goed is dus TOPPIE TOPPIE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amael

----------


## Amael

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
K kan niet wachten k ga lezen.
Doei mensen tot morgen k ga pleiten!!  :boogie:  

Amael

----------


## Bitch

thnx was weer super mooi

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_ You Go Girl...!!! 



Toppertjeuuuuuu  _   :duim:  



*Groett  
ZM*

----------


## barrio

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
Jaja jullie kennen me nog niet, maar ik volg het verhaal al heel lang alleen heb ik er nooit op gereageerd. Ik vind dat het tijd was geworden om dat toch maar eens te doen aangezien jij het gewoon telkens weer spannender maakt net als je denkt dat t niet spannender kan. Je overtreft jezelf telkens weer!!! Ewa blijf doorgaan meid, want het is echt een mooi verhaal!

----------


## zina_faatje

echt een mooi verhaal kus faatje  :hardlach:

----------


## missmagreb

prachtig!!!
best wel grappig als ze ruzie hebben(alsjeblief niet allemaal op mij afspringen)
maar ga snel verder.../
doei sgatjuh

----------


## soumeya

heeey meid  :rambo:  



schrijf  :schok:  alsjeblieft weer verder





xxxxxxxxxx soumeya

----------


## Bouyachia

ga nou doorrr k kan nie meer w88!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina_zina
alles goed?
het is al een tijdje dat ik heb gereageerd, maar dat komt omdat ik het heel erg druk had.
ik heb je vervolg weer gelzen en hij was weer toppie.
ik hoop dat je heel snel verder zal schrijven.
heel veel groetjes en xxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## Amael

hhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ToEnSiA

:Cool:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ga gauw weer verder meid
 :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_zina

ik vergaf het hem, vergeven maar nooit vergeten dacht ik, ik zat op balkon naar buiten te kijken..amin was aan het praten door zijn mobiel...'ja..ja..oke is goed leuk! ik moet het nog wel even aan esma vragen..ik bel je zo terug yassin'...ESMAAAA....amin riep me en ik liep naar hem toe....ESMAAAA 'ja ja ik kom al..'
'ey lieverd, yassin belde me, ze hebben gezorgt voor een huisje in saidia en we vertrekken morgen als wij ook gaan...' ik knikte heftig...'JA!!' ik wilde zo snel mogelijk alleen met amin zijn...nou ja alleen...niet alleen maar met onze vrienden....amin zag hoe blij ik was en hij gaf me een dikke knuffel.......al snel zag ik romaysa's gezicht verschijnen met een glimlach, amin vertelde haar dat we morgen naar saidia zouden gaan..
ik hield me hart vast..ik was zo bang dat hij haar mee zou vragen...nee dan maak ik hem echt af..
maar dat deed ie niet..waarom begon ik een hekel te krijgen aan haar? ze was wel lief ofzo..maar amin deed zo raar als het om haar ging..en dat staat me gewoon niet aan..

'ik ga naar de markt' riep amin vanaf de woonkamer, 'is goed lieverd ik zie je straks wel'...
ik pakte alvast onze spullen voor morgen in en belde souad...enthousiaste souad nam op en was ongelovelijk blij dat we morgen zouden gaan....ik vertelde haar dat amin en ik af en toe wat ruzietjes hadden..
ze vond dat raar en erg merkwaardig, ik vertelde haar niets over romaysa aangezien zij haar erg mocht en ik wilde daar geen verandering in brengen.....nadat ik alle spullen opzij gezet had ging ik op het dak zitten..
ik verveelde me dood, normaal als amin er is verveel ik me geen seconde! maar zonder hem is het een dooie boel! ik kon wel janken van verveling, en ja hoor..komt dat mens ook nog eens naar het dak....
'esma heb je wat nodig ofzo?' vroeg ze met een zachte stem..ik schudde me hoofd met een lach..'kom erbij zitten meid' vroeg ik romaysa, ik schrok een beetje van mezelf en schold mezelf uit voor 'scheinheilige..'
we kletste wat en romaysa vond het erg jammer dat we morgen een week lang weg zouden gaan..
'ach ja, we zijn inmiddels op vakantie' maakte ik ervan..ze knikte....
na een paar uurtjes op de sta7 <---het dak te hebben gelegen hoorde ik amin's stem mijn naam roepen..
er ging een hele gloed door me heen...ik realisseerde me hoeveel ik van hem hou...ik was zo blij dat ie thuis was gekomen! ik rende de trap af en zodra ik amin zag omhelste ik hem flink!
amin lachtte, ' heb je me zo gemist lieverd?' ik knikte.... hij gaf me een tas die best zwaar was...hij knipoogde naar me..'ga maar eens lekker ondekken wat er allemaal in zit', met de tas liep ik naar me slaapkamer en haalde er vanalles uit! allemaal heerlijke dingetjes....ik genoot er van! amin kwam de kamer na een tijdje binnen...
ik keek naar de klok en zag dat het alweer 7 uur was, amin zakte op bed en keek naar me...'was het leuk op de markt?' vroeg ik hem terwijl hij een stuk chocola pakte..'ja was druk, maar ik kwam arif en souad tegen, zij gaan samen met de andere vanavond naar het strand, er word daar een concert gehouden...' ik wilde ook gaan........'zullen we ook gaan esma? of heb je geen zin?' ik keek hem aan en knikte...'amin ik verveel me dood! hell ya dat ik wil gaan!' hij lachtte.....'esmaaaaaa wil je dan 1 ding voor me doen????' ik knikte...'even voor me uitzoeken wat ik aan ga doen want ik zit al de hele dag in deze kleren en voel me er gevangen in..' 
ik stond gelijk op en neuzde in de kasten...ik pakte mijn witte jurkje..daar deed ik een witte linnen broek onder..voor amin pakte ik zijn witte linnen broek en zijn wit truitje..mooie combi toch?!
amin sprong onder de douche en ik belde iedereen dat ze ook langs ons moesten komen...
mina en naual zouden ook gaan...kwas daar blij om want vanavond zou ons groepje weer helemaal compleet zijn...ik kamde me haren en kleedde me om, ik pakte mijn make up tasje en wachtte geduldig op amin die nog steeds aan het douche was........
ik maakte me netjes op en amin was zich nu aan het omkleden, 'ik hou van je esma'..zij hij zacht...ik sloot mijn ogen en genoot van die woorden...ik voelde het...in mijn hart...het maakte een soort van sprongetje..
ik deed alsof ik mascara op aan het doen was..maar ik kreeg zowat geen lucht meer..'ik hou van je..' herhaalde hij..ik draaide me om en keek hem aan, langzaam liep ik naar hem toe, hij raakte me wang aan...ik kwam dichterbij en bleef hem in z'n ogen aankijken...ik raakte bijna zijn lippen..maar wijkte af en fluisterde zacht in zijn oor dat ik ook van hem hield...als snel voelde ik zijn handen op mijn rug die mijn lichaam dicht tegen het zijne aan drukte....we genoten van zulke momenten....ik was in de 7e hemel...romaysa klopte even op de deur, wat me opviel was dat amin zich niet omdraaide...normaal als het om haar draait is het weg met mij..
ik keek over amin's schouder naar romaysa....'jullie vrienden zijn beneden...' ik knikte en vanzelf ging ze weg
ik maakte me los van amin en deed snel zijn haar, ik pakte mijn tasje en hand in hand verlieten we het huis..

'EYYYYY TORTEL DUIFJES!' riep iedereen...we moesten lachen..ik maakte een praatje met souad terwijl amin de auto pakte, hij toeterde en ik stapte in, het was niet zo ver, maar om lopend te gaan was het nie geschikt..
'waarom hebben we romaysa niet meegevraagd?' vroeg amin me, ik gaf geen antwoord.....nadat ik uit me ooghoeken zag dat hij me aankeek en niet op de weg letten antwoorde ik 'goh, waarom haal je er nu niet op..?' 'denk je dat ik haar zover krijg dat ze dat meegaat esma?' ik voelde een steek in mijn hart...hij dacht dat ik het nog meende ook....ik keek uit het raam...'tja je kan het proberen..' 
we parkeerde de auto en ik stapte vliegends vlug uit..ik liep met een brok in me keel richting de meiden die ookal op de parkeerplaats stonden, de jongens kwamen aangelopen met een 'darboeka' ("trommel") al snel ontstond er een groot feest op de parkeerplaats...de jongens haalde allemaal hoofddoeken uit de auto en binden die om hun middel...souad sloeg ongelovelijk op de trommel...de meiden klapte in hun handen terwijl de jongens een flinke "voor-party" aan het geven waren.....ik lachtte wel, maar ik vroeg me echt af wat er achter mij gaande was...ik durfte niet om te kijken...zou amin er nog zijn? of zou hij weg gereden zijn en is hij nu romaysa aan het ophalen? ik keek "per ongeluk" toch achterom..me hart sloeg een slag over toen ik zag dat amin er niet was..noch amin noch zijn auto...ik wilde niet naar de feestende mensen kijken omdat mijn ogen zich langzaam vulde met tranen....snel veegde ik ze weg en keek weer naar de groep die zich volop aan het vermaken waren...ik zuchte diep en genoot maar...tja wat moest ik anders? me druk gaan maken om mijn man die bezeten is door het heilige schoonmakertje?nou nee....
een half uurtje later stelde souad voor om naar het echte feest te gaan ' nee nee we wachten even op amin, die is romaysa aan het ophalen..' zij mo, mina keek me gelijk aan...ze zag dat er wat was maar zweeg..
even later kwam amin's auto de hoek om racen, ze stapte verlegen uit met mijn jurk aan..! die ik nog nooit eerder had aangehad...die wilde ik bewaren voor een speciale gelegenheid doordat ik die van amin heb gehad....ik had hem in een hoes me kast in gehangen....ik ben nie zo dat ik daar boos om ga worden, het zijn maar kleren, ze had van haar stijle haren een soort van 'krullen' gemaakt...ze groette iedereen en souad bleef met haar praten..ik liep met mina gearmd.....'gaat het..' fluisterde mina...ik schudde mijn hoofd...'ik wil niet meer..' zij ik zacht...mina schrok daarvan...ze vroeg me te herhalen wat ik zij...maar dat deed ik niet..
met onze hele groep liepen we richting het strand...we hoorde van afstand al volop muziek..en veel mensen liepen op het concert af...het was druk....we kwamen tot mijn schrik nordin & hayar tegen..ik omhelste ze beide..ik was zo ongelovelijk blij ze weer te zien....zodra ons groepje muziek hoorde begonnen ze te dansen..
romaysa lachte met amin.., ze waren alleen...'komen jullie dansen!' vroeg tarik ons..ik schudde mijn hoofd..mina deed dat ook..maar ik duwde haar richting tarik..'ga dansen gek..' glimlachte ik..mina keek me aan met een blik die me vroeg of ik het cker wist ....ik knikte.......ze genoten........en genoot ervan om te zien dat iedereen zich vermaakte.....

twee mooie grote ogen...ik bleef in die ogen kijken..het waren bekende ogen, een lange bruine jongen tussen de menigte keek me aan de volle lippen van deze jongenman veranderen van vorm tot een glimlach...ik greep met een schrik mijn ketting vast.....de ketting van illias.......

----------


## MissCousCous

rwinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
ben je BACKKKKKKKKKK
wouhoeeeeeeee  :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:  
sjow je bent langggg niet meer online geweest he hiero!
maar ja je bent er weer en je hebt een heeel mooi vervolg geschreven

ow ja ....ehm rwina.....K Kalid had reclame voor me gemaakt he....bijjou topic......dus ik wou ff onze excuses aanbieden
namens hem en mij......

maarre hoe s t meid?
hoe zijn je tentamens gegaan?
nou tot spreeeeeks!
dikke dikkeeee dikkeeeeeeee boessaaaaaa
mwaaaaaaah!

----------


## Bouyachia

zina rwinaaaaaaaaaaaa ga zo door wallah k kan nie w88 tot je verder schrijft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Tbark Allah Tbark Allah



Toppertje ouweeeeee_   :hihi:   :handbang:   :duim:  





_Groetske

Z_M_  :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## loubna_hotm

GA SNEL VERDER!!!

----------


## loubna_hotm

GA SNEL VERDER!!!

----------


## marocie_saida

top verhaal ga aub verder ik bent gewoon egt te g0ed meid ben verleifd op ej verhaal

----------


## ToEnSiA

EEYSZZ SCHATJE 

ROYMASA HIER VOOR JOU  :aftel:  

HWHAHWHAHWHHA GRAP GRAP NIET HUILEN  :puh:  


MAAR GA VERDER JE DOET HET GOED

KUS NAOUAL~!

----------


## missmagreb

wajow nog steeds nieks!
nou ja...
hahahaha grapje..
maar ga snel verder okeej..
doei en dikke zoen

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Heeeyyyy Woowwww 

wat is dit een mooi verhaal !!!!
ik hoop dat je snel weer schrijft , want ik wil weer verder kunnen lezen  :grote grijns: 
Je hebt er weer een nieuwe fan bij  :Wink: 
Ik zal w8en op het vervolg ..
suc6 ermee
Big Kiss

xxx-m0cr0ladY-xxx

P.S; f*ck die Romaysa  :ego:

----------


## tigri

salaamoe3alaikoem

he rwina_zina je hebt echt talent meid maar is het niet verstandig om vaker een vervolg te zetten dan zal je verhaal het nog beter doen 

maar dan ga je zeggen ja ik heb ook een leven en school etc etc etc

maar ik heb ook heel vaak gemerkt dat jij dan gewoon online bent maar geen vervolgje zet 

maar gair inscha allah


wasalaam

----------


## stagejdigt

jez bent echt goed rwina zwina ga zo voort 




ga gauw verder pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssss ssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:Mad: _Nou mooi niet hoor....als het mijn jurk was die, dat SL**RIE aan had dan zou ik die van haar lijf hebben afgescheurd jahh !!!_
_Maar tjah, het is maar een verhaal_  :grote grijns:  
_Natuurlijk 1 van de MOOISTE_ 
 :duim:  _Nogmaals.......SUPER VERVOLG_

_See Ya.....Rwina Power_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
_A LotZzZ Off KisseSsS....XxXxXx......_ 
_Thellai_

----------


## m'tiouia

dag rwina 
je heb weer een vet coole vervolg geschreven en ik zeg alleen maar ga zo door meid.
en please laat het niet te lang duren
heel veel groetjes m'tiouia

----------


## Boufarkoesh

hey rwina zina alles goed met jou? Met mij wel alhamdoelilah hey meid top vervolg je bakt er wel wat van mohim ga snel verder kusieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee maryam  :handbang:

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Nou mooi niet hoor....als het mijn jurk was die, dat SL**RIE aan had dan zou ik die van haar lijf hebben afgescheurd jahh !!!
> Maar tjah, het is maar een verhaal  
> Natuurlijk 1 van de MOOISTE 
>  Nogmaals.......SUPER VERVOLG
> 
> See Ya.....Rwina Power  
> A LotZzZ Off KisseSsS....XxXxXx...... 
> Thellai*



hahahhahaha ja precies het is mijn jurk en niemand trekt hem tot ik hem al een keer heb aan getrokkoen
als dat egt bij mijis gebeurt ik scheur hem daar tussen al die mensen dan heeft ze lekker pech hoor wie zegt dat ze mijn jurk moet aan trekken
MAAR RWINA_ZINA IK BEN JE NIEWE FAN
HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN ALS AMIN LIEFDES VERDRIET HEEFT NIET DAT ALLEEN ASMAE LIEFDESVERDRIET MOET MEKAAKEN EN HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN UIT AMIN'S OGEN SCHRIJVEN
MAAR ALS NOG HET BLIJT EGT EEN TOFFE VERHAAL GA SNEL VERDER MEID

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Nou mooi niet hoor....als het mijn jurk was die, dat SL**RIE aan had dan zou ik die van haar lijf hebben afgescheurd jahh !!!
> Maar tjah, het is maar een verhaal  
> Natuurlijk 1 van de MOOISTE 
>  Nogmaals.......SUPER VERVOLG
> 
> See Ya.....Rwina Power  
> A LotZzZ Off KisseSsS....XxXxXx...... 
> Thellai*



hahahhahaha ja precies het is mijn jurk en niemand trekt hem tot ik hem al een keer heb aan getrokkoen
als dat egt bij mijis gebeurt ik scheur hem daar tussen al die mensen dan heeft ze lekker pech hoor wie zegt dat ze mijn jurk moet aan trekken
MAAR RWINA_ZINA IK BEN JE NIEWE FAN
HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN ALS AMIN LIEFDES VERDRIET HEEFT NIET DAT ALLEEN ASMAE LIEFDESVERDRIET MOET MEKAAKEN EN HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN UIT AMIN'S OGEN SCHRIJVEN
MAAR ALS NOG HET BLIJT EGT EEN TOFFE VERHAAL GA SNEL VERDER MEID

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Nou mooi niet hoor....als het mijn jurk was die, dat SL**RIE aan had dan zou ik die van haar lijf hebben afgescheurd jahh !!!
> Maar tjah, het is maar een verhaal  
> Natuurlijk 1 van de MOOISTE 
>  Nogmaals.......SUPER VERVOLG
> 
> See Ya.....Rwina Power  
> A LotZzZ Off KisseSsS....XxXxXx...... 
> Thellai*



hahahhahaha ja precies het is mijn jurk en niemand trekt hem tot ik hem al een keer heb aan getrokkoen
als dat egt bij mijis gebeurt ik scheur hem daar tussen al die mensen dan heeft ze lekker pech hoor wie zegt dat ze mijn jurk moet aan trekken
MAAR RWINA_ZINA IK BEN JE NIEWE FAN
HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN ALS AMIN LIEFDES VERDRIET HEEFT NIET DAT ALLEEN ASMAE LIEFDESVERDRIET MOET MEKAAKEN EN HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN UIT AMIN'S OGEN SCHRIJVEN
MAAR ALS NOG HET BLIJT EGT EEN TOFFE VERHAAL GA SNEL VERDER MEID

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door Miss_Rwina_ 
> *Nou mooi niet hoor....als het mijn jurk was die, dat SL**RIE aan had dan zou ik die van haar lijf hebben afgescheurd jahh !!!
> Maar tjah, het is maar een verhaal  
> Natuurlijk 1 van de MOOISTE 
>  Nogmaals.......SUPER VERVOLG
> 
> See Ya.....Rwina Power  
> A LotZzZ Off KisseSsS....XxXxXx...... 
> Thellai*



hahahhahaha ja precies het is mijn jurk en niemand trekt hem tot ik hem al een keer heb aan getrokkoen
als dat egt bij mijis gebeurt ik scheur hem daar tussen al die mensen dan heeft ze lekker pech hoor wie zegt dat ze mijn jurk moet aan trekken  :aftel:  
MAAR RWINA_ZINA IK BEN JE NIEWE FAN
HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN ALS AMIN LIEFDES VERDRIET HEEFT NIET DAT ALLEEN ASMAE LIEFDESVERDRIET MOET MEKAAKEN EN HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZIJN UIT AMIN'S OGEN SCHRIJVEN
MAAR ALS NOG HET BLIJT EGT EEN TOFFE VERHAAL GA SNEL VERDER MEID

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

WAT IS DIT!!!!!!

----------


## BniMakaada

> _Geplaatst door XX_riffia_XX_ 
> *WAT IS DIT!!!!!!*


Goede vraag!! Asa7bie het gaat zwaaaar klauwte tussen Esma en die mongool Amin, ik zou em stampen!! Rwina, maak het ff weer leuk door een zelfmoord ofzo van dat schoonmaakmeisje!!

Dan is het weer echt feest!!  :wohaa:

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door BniMakaada_ 
> *Goede vraag!! Asa7bie het gaat zwaaaar klauwte tussen Esma en die mongool Amin, ik zou em stampen!! Rwina, maak het ff weer leuk door een zelfmoord ofzo van dat schoonmaakmeisje!!
> 
> Dan is het weer echt feest!! *






HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
AL 3AFRITA
HHAHAHAHAHA WALLAH KLAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
MAAR HET ZOU OOK LEUK ZAL ALS ZE UIT DE OGEN VAN AMIN TYPEN EN DAT HIJ OOK LIEFDES VERDRIET MOET MEEMAKEN NIET ALLEEN ASMAE
MAAR GA SNEL VERDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Amin ligt onder de sloef van die Romaysa_ 
_Ze heeft hem in haar macht_ 
_Hint ==> ZIJ kookt voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ ruimt hun kamer op_ 
_==> ZIJ wast voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ....etc....etc....etc_ 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *PS: ==>ZIJ heeft Shour voor Amin gedaan*


_Greetz_ 
_MiSSY_ 

_Toedelsss...._

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Amin ligt onder de sloef van die Romaysa_ 
_Ze heeft hem in haar macht_ 
_Hint ==> ZIJ kookt voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ ruimt hun kamer op_ 
_==> ZIJ wast voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ....etc....etc....etc_ 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *PS: ==>ZIJ heeft Shour voor Amin gedaan*


_Greetz_ 
_MiSSY_ 

_Toedelsss...._

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Amin ligt onder de sloef van die Romaysa_ 
_Ze heeft hem in haar macht_ 
_Hint ==> ZIJ kookt voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ ruimt hun kamer op_ 
_==> ZIJ wast voor hun_ 
_==> ZIJ....etc....etc....etc_ 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  *PS: ==>ZIJ heeft Shour voor Amin gedaan*


_Greetz_ 
_MiSSY_ 

_Toedelsss...._

----------


## ToEnSiA

:wohaa:

----------


## Bitch

Is het in of zo om drie keer een het zelfde bericht achter te laten???

Zina_Rwina ga snel verder

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Jaaa schrijf snel verder he!
Pliesss ? :grote grijns:   :maf2:  

dusssss ... 

Beslemaaa..  :ole:

----------


## Amael

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
MIJ GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Meer kan k niet zeggen!
Hier heb k geen woorden voor, want zo goed is 't gewoon!

Amael

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

:nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

HEY MEID JE EBNT ONLINE GEKOMEN EEN REACTIE GEPLAATS EN TYPT ZE NIET EENS EEN VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG NOUUUUU JA NIET NORMAAL NE HOOR MEID DIE RUSTIG AAN

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

HEY MEID JE EBNT ONLINE GEKOMEN EEN REACTIE GEPLAATS EN TYPT ZE NIET EENS EEN VERVOLGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG NOUUUUU JA NIET NORMAAL  :stomp:   :zweep:   :laser:   :rotpc:  NE HOOR MEID DIE RUSTIG AAN

----------


## riffia111

heey meissie
het wordt nu echt tijd dat je wat typt hoor
 :huil:  
ik heb al een tijdje niks van je gelezen


ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat
kusjes

----------


## youssie202

Heej Rwina_Zina!!!!!!

Alles goed?
Met mij wel! Ik bedoel natuurlijk gaat alles goed met mij als ik je verhaal heb gelezen!!!!!! :Smilie: ! Ik wou ff zeggen: JE HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOE ER WAT MEE JOH!!!!!!! Stap met dit verhaal naar een uitgever en je wordt RIJK!!!!! Maar jah..... ik ben met je verhaal pas op pagina 52 maar ik wil echt het hele verhaal lezen!!!! Ik heb alles uitgeprint en in zes snelhecters gestopt! (t/m pagina 52 h dus er moet nog het dubbele bij!) Als ik je verhaal lees wordt ik helemaal gelukkig en dat maakt mij blij! Het lijkt net of ik jouw ben en alles voel. Ik school en ergens anders denk ik maar aan n ding: ESMA EN AMIN!!!!!! Als het bijv. 2 uur in de nacht is en ik kan niet slapen dan ga ik jouw verhaal lezen. Als ik er dan een spannend eind is dan ga ik rennen naar de computer om het te lezen echt rwina ik ben gek van je verhaal!!!!!!!!


Liefs youssie. :Smilie: !

P.S: JE HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

AAII YOUSSIE

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door youssie202_ 
> *Heej Rwina_Zina!!!!!!
> 
> Alles goed?
> Met mij wel! Ik bedoel natuurlijk gaat alles goed met mij als ik je verhaal heb gelezen!!!!!!! Ik wou ff zeggen: JE HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DOE ER WAT MEE JOH!!!!!!! Stap met dit verhaal naar een uitgever en je wordt RIJK!!!!! Maar jah..... ik ben met je verhaal pas op pagina 52 maar ik wil echt het hele verhaal lezen!!!! Ik heb alles uitgeprint en in zes snelhecters gestopt! (t/m pagina 52 h dus er moet nog het dubbele bij!) Als ik je verhaal lees wordt ik helemaal gelukkig en dat maakt mij blij! Het lijkt net of ik jouw ben en alles voel. Ik school en ergens anders denk ik maar aan n ding: ESMA EN AMIN!!!!!! Als het bijv. 2 uur in de nacht is en ik kan niet slapen dan ga ik jouw verhaal lezen. Als ik er dan een spannend eind is dan ga ik rennen naar de computer om het te lezen echt rwina ik ben gek van je verhaal!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Liefs youssie.!
> 
> P.S: JE HEBT TALENT!!!!!!!*






HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DIE YOUSSIE202 VOLGENSMIJ BEN JIJ DE ENIGE JONGEN DIE DIT LEEST HAHAHAHAHA JIJ EEN HELE VERSLACH NEER LEGGEN HIHIHIHIH  :hihi:

----------


## youssie202

Ik ben echt niet de enigste xx_rifia_xx kijk maar goed door heel het verhaal heen!! :Smilie: !

----------


## rasti1

Nog geen vervolg  :frons:   :huil:

----------


## niedra

hee rwina_zina wat is dit nou kom op meid!!!!!!!!!!! ik ben superrrrr  :droef:  en dat komt eerlijk gezegd door you. je hebt me in de steek gelaten.


ik hoop dat je snel zult verder gaan

----------


## Ala0uia

:stomp:  die bitch van romaysa moet weg.. ze maakt esma ongelukkig :'( AMIN & ESMA 4 EVER
maar ik eigenlijk wel spannend KLASSE meid.. ga zo do0r..
Boessaaa Alaouia..

----------


## youssie202

Heej zina,

Schrijf alsjeblieft verder!!!!!!! :grote grijns: !

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

We w8en al best wel lang  :argwaan: 
Ik hoop dat je snel door schrijft  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

thalla..  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Miss_Rwina

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *Is het in of zo om drie keer een het zelfde bericht achter te laten???
> 
> Zina_Rwina ga snel verder*





 :fuckit:  
_EXCUSES MOI !!!!!_ 
_Ik had 2 keer TEVEEL geklikt...........Moeial......_ 

_Greetzz_
_MiSSY_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ToEnSiA

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## youssie202

Nog steeds geen vervolg!!!!!! :frons: !

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

HEY IK TEL AL DIE REACTIES EN JIJ TYPT 2X ZO GROOTE VERVOLG HE
DAAR HOU IK JE AAN  :ego:  
MAAR GA SNELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL VERDER DIT DUURD MIJ EGT TE LANG

----------


## miszs_Turkisch

heeej, wat een vet goed verhaal zeg, ik heb alles in 1 dag gelezen, ik kon gewoon niet stoppen, maar nou wacht ik al een paar dagen op een vervolg. WAAR BLIJFT IE NOU??? please ga aub verder.......
groetjes 
miszs_Turkisch

----------


## ToEnSiA

tik..tak..tik..tak

----------


## ToEnSiA

:tunis:   :tunis:   :tunis:   :tunis:

----------


## SaMmIeJ

:boos:  dit kan j my nie aan d0en., jem0et snel ferder sgryve.,!!!! kus samra

----------


## youssie202

Ga plzzzz verder iedereen w8!!!!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

de jongen verdween..me hart maakte een sprongetje...ik ademde sneller..en trilde van de schrik..
rustig haalde ik mijn hand van illias ketting af die ik altijd om me nek heb hangen...ik keek nog even tussen de mensen maar tevergeefs...ik zag de jongen die mij zo aan illias deed denken niet..
amin vermaakte zich wel, ik niet.. wat is er met marokko gebeurd waar ik zo van hou? waarom gebeuren hier van die rare dingen? ik voelde iemand's hand in de mijne versmelten....ik werd meegetrokken, zonder dat ik wist wie dit was......ik gaf me helemaal over... de jongen trok me mee naar de parkeerplaats..ik had zijn gezicht nog niet gezien maar ik had een vermoedde, de jongen draaide zich even later om....het was zoals gedacht 'illias'...ik keek hem aan en hij mij...ik kon het niet geloven...er verscheen op zowel zijn gezicht en als de mijne een klein glimlachje....ik omhelste hem en tranen vloeide over me wangen.......toen ik van de schrik was bijgekomen vroeg illias hoe het met me ging....'goed..' loog ik.., helaas kon hij zien dat ik loog..
hij vroeg het me nog eens alleen dit keer met een toontje hoger..ik keek naar de grond en begon hem te vertellen wat ik allemaal meemaakte...ik was op de helft van mijn verhaal maar ik realliseerde me dat ik terug moest gaan anders zou amin me doorhebben en me gaan zoeken...illias liet een telefoon nummer achter en hij vroeg me hem te bellen..ik knikte en we namen afscheid..ik voelde me goed....ik had hem zo gemist..
amin mij zoeken? dacht het niet...hij was veelste druk bezig met zijn dienstmeisje....ik liep naar mo toe die zich vlak bij amin bevond en vroeg hem of hij me naar huis wilde brengen...amin keek me vragend aan...'heb je het niet naar je zin lieverd..?', ik keek hem vuil aan en liep achter mo aan...in de auto vroeg mo me wat er aan de hand was..ik vertelde hem dat amin raar deed en dat ik bang was dat dit uit de hand zou lopen..
'ach morgen in Saidia zullen jullie leuke tijden beleven en komt het vast goed...' ...ik was het uitje helemaal vergeten..ik knikte maar want ik had geen zin om te praten...ik kwam thuis aan..bedankte mo en liep zachtjes naar binnen....ik liep naar boven en deed alle lichten aan...ik nam een douche en deed mijn pyjama aan...
ik zette wat muziek op en ging in bed liggen....slapen kwam er niet van..en de muziek deed ik even later ook maar uit, wat moet amin morgen aan? ik stond op en ging alles maar klaar leggen voor amin en mezelf..
ik bekeek mezelf even in de spiegel..wat gebeurt er allemaal!!! wat is er aan de hand! ik schrok van die gedachtes..mijn huwelijk is aan het verkloten...snel sprong ik weer in bed en dwong mezelf te slapen..dat gebeurde dan ook..

ik voelde een hand over mijn ruggegraat gaan.....de warme kusjes van amin op mijn rug maakte me wakker...
ik draaide me naar hem om..en keek hem recht in zijn ogen aan..ik wilde zoveel zeggen!! ik wilde schreeuwen!
hoelaat was je thuis! en wat was dat gister! maar ik zei niets..ik keek hem alleen maar aan...
'sta je zo op lieverd..we moeten gaan...' zei hij zacht met een schore stem, ik stond gelijk op en liep zonder iets te zeggen naar de douche..ik hoorde iemand in de douche...wie dat was? moet ik jullie dat nog vertellen? romaysa natuurlijk..ze was mijn jurk aan het wassen...ik keek haar gemeen aan en zei heel droog 'ja hou mijn nieuwe jurk die ik van amin heb gekregen nu maar..ik hoef hem niet meer...enne jullie hebben beneden toch een douche? ik wil namelijk douchen'...ze wist niet hoe snel ze weg moest komen...ik nam een douche en wikkelde een handdoek om me heen en liep naar me slaapkamer...amin pakte onze spullen die we deze week nodig zouden hebben en die IK al had ingepakt en plaatste die in de auto...dan hadden we dat alvast gedaan..hij keek me aan en ik keek naar de kleren die ik voor hem had klaargelegd...hij keek er nu ook na en bedankte me..ik negeerde hem totaal..ik zette muziek op en kamde me haren....ik maakte me op en kleedde me om..op het bed wachtte ik op amin die aan het douche was..pff...zoals gewoonlijk was hij deze ochtend heel mooi..hoe hij me aankeek..ik schudde me hoofd en stond op..ik liep op de gang en ja hoor tante truus was ook aanwezig...romaysa was aan het vegen, me aandacht ging plots naar de douche deur waaruit amin kwam, hij groette romaysa niet..dat vond ik merkwaardig..hij kwam op mij aflopen en gaf me een kus..dat was voor mij al helemaal een toppunt..amin pakte me bij me hand en trok me de slaapkamer in..hij kuste me..na een tijdje kreeg hij me toch aan de praat..we hadden het er niet meer over..over gisteravond..ik vond het eventjes wel dom van mezelf dat ik hem steeds vergaf..elke keer maar wer..ik kan gewoon niet boos op hem zijn..want het is toch de amin waarop ik smoorverliefd ben...waarvan ik hou...die ik de aantrekkelijkste man op de aarde vind..de gedachtte maakte het erna om amin nog steviger te knuffelen..
amin keek me diep in mijn ogen aan 'ben je er klaar voor om 1 week lang volop plezier te maken essie..?'
ik knikte...'ja zeker..' 

een klein uurtje daarna reden we achter de 7 auto's aan die ons op kwamen halen..ik moest lachen..want amin had romaysa geen gedag gezegd.....ik wilde vragen waarom hij zo tegen haar deed alleen 'waarom zou ik??'
we zetten muziek op en ik smeerde amin in met babycreme terwijl hij aan het rijden was...amin zong mee met beyonce  :moe: ....zoals gewoonlijk was het dikke pret op de snelweg....we stopte bij een soort van 'stopplek'
mina kwam met het voorstel een meiden wedstrijdtje te houden....met rijden...tuurlijk dat is echt mina..
SLIJM-TIJD....ik liep naar amin en omhelste hem...souad deed hetzelfde bij tarik...naual bij yassin en souad bij arif....'lieverd...mag ik rijden...'? amin moest lachen....'hoe kan ik nou nee zeggen tegen dat lieve gezichtje van jou!' hij gaf me de sleutels....ik ben binnen fluisterde ik in souad's oor....'me too' lachte de andere meiden..
daar gingen we dan...ik zette mijn zonnebril op en stapte de auto in, de andere meiden deden hetzelfde...
amin deed gelijk zijn gordel om..ik voelde me beledigd! amin lachte dat het niet aan mij lag en dat hij weet dat ik wel kan rijden...'jaja' antwoorde ik daar op....we reden hard...erg hard...mina stond zoals verwacht op kop..
tarik maakte een gebaar naar amin zo van ' lekker voor je..' amin moest lachen....GASSEN ESMA...het werd lachen! we reden dan wel ongelovelijk hard...maar we waren ze nu wel voor...daar kwam naual aan rijden! yassin stak zijn arm naar buiten en zwaaide, amin lag gevouwen!! het was meer een wedstrijd voor de jongens geworden!!! het ging zo door tot Saidia....dan stond de een voor en dan weer de ander..maar het was lachen! we waren nogal snel aangekomen..ik hoef vast niet te vertellen hoe dat kwam... :Smilie: 
we parkeerde de auto en liepen met ze alle lachend naar ons huisje...heel toevallig hadden we het huisje die we het jaar daarvoor ook hadden..amin en ik hadden ook dezelfde kamer...ik sprong even op bed..ik hoorde uit yassin's kamer al volop muziek komen....het hele huis had plezier...zo zag ik mina op tarik's rug voorbij mijn kamer lopen...amin was een beetje onze kleren in de kasten aan het leggen...hij sprong naast me op bed en kuste me.....we genoten van elkaar en stoeide een beetje......'zullen we zwemmen...?' vroeg amin me uit het niets..ik sprong op en pakte mijn bikini, ik had wel een broekje met een topje erboven dus het was nie zo erg.
een roze uiteraard...ik trok em aan en amin deed zijn zwembroek aan...ik gooide me haar los en amin nam de handdoeken mee, doe gooide hij op zijn schouder...brahim souad yassin en naual waren aan het voetballen..
' hey jullie twee!' riep brahim....we draaide ons om, 'wel voor het donker thuis! want we gaan uit...' 
amin knikte en rende mij achterna...we vermaakte ons prima in het water...het was precies als vorig jaar..zoveel plezier...zoveel liefde...., amin en ik gingen liggen....we hadden het over van alles en nog wat..!
heel gezellig! we groette yassin en naual die even later ook het zwembad in kwamen duiken..
'gaan we uit amin?' amin knikte...'alleen als je dat wilt natuurlijk..., er is een plaats waar je lekker kan dansen, eten etc'...'als ik maar met jou ben amin..' op dat moment pakte amin me hand vast...we lagen nog een uurtje of twee in de zon...ik non stop, maar amin stond wel af en toe op om drinken voor ons te halen..
ik kon niet zien of ik bruin was geworden doordat ik alleen maar blauw zag door de zon...maar vast wel..want na twee uurtjes liggen in de ongelovelijk hete zon..nou daar bak je dus echt wel van!
na nog een half uurtje te hebben gelegen stelde amin voor om naar het huisje te gaan....zodat we rustig konden aankleden enzo, anders moesten we haasten...en als we dan waren aangekleed konden we nog de stad in en wat gaan eten....., we troffen maar een aantal mensen aan...zoals souad en arif..die vertelde ons dat de rest de stad in was of naar het strand was gegaan....ik liep naar de kamer en zag een brief op de kamer deur hangen...ik las het terwijl amin me bij me middel vast pakte en met mee las....

'Geachte hol bewoners..
hier een paar regels van het huis..oftwel the crib....
- je troep opruimen
- je troep opruimen
- en je troep opruimen
oja en je moet ook plezier maken  :grote grijns: 

groet....'

ik moest lachen en nam het briefje mee naar binnen....ik ging op bed zitten en amin ook...pff ik moet nog douche vertelde amin...ik ook antwoorde ik....even keken we elkaar aan en rende we voor ons leven naar de douche....amin duwde me en stapte de douche in 'HAHAHAHA' hoorde ik hem lachen...klootzak! lachte ik mee...terwijl amin dus aan het douche was zocht ik onze kleren uit...ik keek naar me huid en schrok me dood..ik was ongelovelijk bruin geworden!! ik kon wel gillen van blijheid...ik zocht gelijk wat wit's uit...
ik grabbelde wat in mijn kleren kast en trok er een witte zigeuners rok tot mijn knieeen uit..daarboven deed ik een mouwloos wit truitje en een wit riempje met mijn witte slippertjes...ik pakte ook nog even mijn witte klipje met een roos erop die ik in mijn haar wilde doen...ook mijn make up zetten ik klaar....
dit alles legde ik op mijn bed, voor amin pakte ik een witte linnen broek met daarop een wit diesel truitje..
na een tijdje kwam amin de douche uit en sprong ik er snel in, ik douchte snel en ging naar de slaapkamer van mij en amin, amin trof ik half aangekleed, hij had alleen nog maar zijn witte broek aan, daarboven NIETS ik moest me inhouden :P, ik smeerde me in met zonnecreme dat deed ik ook bij amin, ik deed mousse in me haar en liet het drogen, ik liet het los en schoof het speltje aan de zijkant van me haar..ik maakte me op en deed toen pas me kleding aan...amin stond me aan te gapen...doordat ik lekker bruin was geworden zag je dat helemaal doordat ik witte kleding aan had..amin kon het niet laten en hij kuste me...daarna deed ik zijn haar en trok hij zijn truitje aan, ik pakte mijn witte tas en vroeg amin of we konden gaan..hij knikte en zo liepen we hand in hand het huis uit..we hoorde en zagen souad en arif met elkaar lachen en lol maken..
'wij gaan even de stad in...' ze zwaaide en wij stapte de auto in....
in de stad kochten we van alles..we hadden best honger dus zochten zoals verwacht een restaurantje op..
we zaten tegenover elkaar en keken elkaar verliefd aan....

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *de jongen verdween..me hart maakte een sprongetje...ik ademde sneller..en trilde van de schrik..
> rustig haalde ik mijn hand van illias ketting af die ik altijd om me nek heb hangen...ik keek nog even tussen de mensen maar tevergeefs...ik zag de jongen die mij zo aan illias deed denken niet..
> amin vermaakte zich wel, ik niet.. wat is er met marokko gebeurd waar ik zo van hou? waarom gebeuren hier van die rare dingen? ik voelde iemand's hand in de mijne versmelten....ik werd meegetrokken, zonder dat ik wist wie dit was......ik gaf me helemaal over... de jongen trok me mee naar de parkeerplaats..ik had zijn gezicht nog niet gezien maar ik had een vermoedde, de jongen draaide zich even later om....het was zoals gedacht 'illias'...ik keek hem aan en hij mij...ik kon het niet geloven...er verscheen op zowel zijn gezicht en als de mijne een klein glimlachje....ik omhelste hem en tranen vloeide over me wangen.......toen ik van de schrik was bijgekomen vroeg illias hoe het met me ging....'goed..' loog ik.., helaas kon hij zien dat ik loog..
> hij vroeg het me nog eens alleen dit keer met een toontje hoger..ik keek naar de grond en begon hem te vertellen wat ik allemaal meemaakte...ik was op de helft van mijn verhaal maar ik realliseerde me dat ik terug moest gaan anders zou amin me doorhebben en me gaan zoeken...illias liet een telefoon nummer achter en hij vroeg me hem te bellen..ik knikte en we namen afscheid..ik voelde me goed....ik had hem zo gemist..
> amin mij zoeken? dacht het niet...hij was veelste druk bezig met zijn dienstmeisje....ik liep naar mo toe die zich vlak bij amin bevond en vroeg hem of hij me naar huis wilde brengen...amin keek me vragend aan...'heb je het niet naar je zin lieverd..?', ik keek hem vuil aan en liep achter mo aan...in de auto vroeg mo me wat er aan de hand was..ik vertelde hem dat amin raar deed en dat ik bang was dat dit uit de hand zou lopen..
> 'ach morgen in Saidia zullen jullie leuke tijden beleven en komt het vast goed...' ...ik was het uitje helemaal vergeten..ik knikte maar want ik had geen zin om te praten...ik kwam thuis aan..bedankte mo en liep zachtjes naar binnen....ik liep naar boven en deed alle lichten aan...ik nam een douche en deed mijn pyjama aan...
> ik zette wat muziek op en ging in bed liggen....slapen kwam er niet van..en de muziek deed ik even later ook maar uit, wat moet amin morgen aan? ik stond op en ging alles maar klaar leggen voor amin en mezelf..
> ik bekeek mezelf even in de spiegel..wat gebeurt er allemaal!!! wat is er aan de hand! ik schrok van die gedachtes..mijn huwelijk is aan het verkloten...snel sprong ik weer in bed en dwong mezelf te slapen..dat gebeurde dan ook..
> ...



_`n Komisch huwelijk. Hoeveel delen nog tot de scheiding?_

----------


## Bitch

super wel een beetje kort  :frons:

----------


## marocgirlie

hey lieverd het is zeker een leuk verhaal nou ga plies verder want ik zie dat je nu online bent dus ik wil graag dat je het snel doet niet alleen ik wil het maar iedereen wil het nou oke  :rood:  oke doei xxxx

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

ewa topvervolg, schrijf snel verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel goed meid
mooi !!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Ooh zo Mooi...!!!!!!!!!


ga gauw verder...toppertje van ons.._  :duim:   :duim:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Jow (hahaha PuNk!!)

Schatjeeeeee, geweldig GEWELDIG, geweldig en nog eens GEWELDIG!!!!
Top vervolg lieverd...ik zou toch graag antwoord willen hebben op mijn vragen die ik jou eens gesteld heb..weet je nogggg toen...(hmmm volgens mij gister ofzo)...anyway (how voor jou!)...ik wil je even melden dat ik heeeeeeeeeel erg trots op je ben..kom snel met je vervolg...en die nieuwe verhaal...ja, je moet die ook hier zetten.echt LEUK!....hahahaha nu weten je fans dat je al een nieuwe verhaal in gedachte hebt, dus je moet daar ook wel aan beginnen nu....nou lief let goed op jezelf..zie je morgen wel...hadi Optummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!


Loves...Me!!!!

----------


## youssie202

Wilie Wilie top vervolg!!!!!!!!!!!

Ga zo verder!!!!!!!!! Maar wat heb ik gehoord ga je een nieuwe verhaal schrijven  :giechel:   :love:  ???????????? Cker doen!!!!!



Groetjes van mij!

----------


## Amael

Hai hallo mensen 

Ogggg wat is rwina toch goed!!

Amael(K)

----------


## samira'ke_18

ajaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuwwwwwwwwwww 
ik hou van deze verhaal!!!

please schrijf zo vlug mogelijk!!

groetjes je nieuwste fan!!!!!!!

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!  
> hihihihihihihihihih, woelah die was echt grappig khalid!
> 
> maar ja je wist dat missCousCous niet online was anders..  
> dankjewel khalid het is ook de bedoeling dat het mooi overkomt!  
> 
> iedereen thanks voor de reacties! ik ga snel verder!
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA KLAAR NOU JONGE JE HEBT GELUK DAT ZE NIET ONLINE IS ANDERS  :sniper:  HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## MissCousCous

TOPPPPPP!!!!! TOPPPPP!!!! EN NOG EENS TOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!
WOLLAH RWINA IK BEN GEWOON VERLIEFD OP JE VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!
EN HI HI HI THNX MOCRO TURKIE!!!  :melig:  HI HI HI 
<RWINA KOM MAAR OP MET JE NIEUWE VERHAAAAL!
MAAR GOED K BEN OP SCHOOL DUYS IK KAN GEEN LEVENSVERHAAL SCHRIJVEN ZOALS GEWOONLIJK  :grote grijns:  
DIKKE BOESSAAAA!

----------


## Bouyachia

ga snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr(ps nog iemand uit alhoceima)??????

----------


## Bouyachia

ga snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr(ps nog iemand uit alhoceima)??????

----------


## 3musketierslady

Ga snel verder ik b=vind het een mooi verhaal..je kan goed schrijven!!
Groetjes...............

----------


## miss_mocrogirl

hele leuk verhaal  :Smilie:  kga snel door ik kan iet w8 please  :ole:

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

EEY ZINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :wow:  
TEN 1E WOU IK ZEGGEN MOOI VERHAAL  :blozen:  
ENUUUU TEN 2E  :duivels:  IK ZIE DAT JE ONLINE BENT DUS...!  :duivels:   :duivels:   :duivels:  
BOUSSA MARYAM EEN NIEUWE & TROUWE FAN  :puh:   :lol:

----------


## missnadoria

hoi hoi ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat het is eeen leuk en spannend verhaaal echt toffffff ik hoop hele gauw dat je verder schrijft ga lekker dooor meidddd en maaak het afffff.... oke ik ga maar weer ik spreek je nog doie doei en schrijf alsjeblief verderrrrr beslameeee llieverdddd

----------


## Maffia_nich

Dit verhaal is echt goed dusssssss snel doorschrijven a.u.b  :Wink: 

kussies van mij  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Ala0uia

top vervolg alleen ik ho0p niet dat ze gaan scheiden  :frons: .. romaysa moet weg.!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## missmagreb

hey hey zina
ik heb gister je verhaal gelezen maar had geen tijd om een reactie te schrijven dus bij deze dan..
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUW!!!
ga je wel snel verder..
alvast bedankt..

----------


## youssie202

Heej rwina,

Wanneer ga je weer verder?!?!?!?!
Ga je dit jaar eigenlijk naar magrib??????
Ik hoop van niet dan kan je lekker lang door schrijven en dan kan ik het lekker in Marokko lezen :P  :Smilie:   :melig2:   :ole:  Neej hoor grapje, Maar ga snel verder!!!!!!!!


Groetjes van mij!!!!!!

----------


## miss_mocrogirl

:bril:  go girl you can do it  :bril:  pleaseeeeee ga door ik ben verslaafd aan je verhaal zooooo leuk  :zwaai:   :wijs:   :ole:

----------


## loubna_hotm

eeej jij daar!! 
ik weet dat je deze vraag SPUUGZAT bent, maar ik vraag het toch nog 1 keer ok...??
WANNEER GA JE NOU EENS VERDER??  :motorzaag:  

nou toedeledokie's van moi LOUBNAATJE.....

----------


## loubna_hotm

eeej jij daar!! 
ik weet dat je deze vraag SPUUGZAT bent, maar ik vraag het toch nog 1 keer ok...??
WANNEER GA JE NOU EENS VERDER??  :motorzaag:  

nou toedeledokie's van moi LOUBNAATJE.....

----------


## loubna_hotm

eeej jij daar!! 
ik weet dat je deze vraag SPUUGZAT bent, maar ik vraag het toch nog 1 keer ok...??
WANNEER GA JE NOU EENS VERDER??  :motorzaag:  

nou toedeledokie's van moi, LOUBNAATJE.....

----------


## rwina_zina

Hey mensen ik ga heeeeeeeel snel verder...

sorry voor het ongemak...

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_She's Back....!!!!!_ 
_Hmmmmmm....Voel zo heerlijk, om te weten dat ik zo dadelijk een vervolg te lezen krijg_  :grote grijns: 
_Love Ya Girl_  :engel:  


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_She's Back....!!!!!_ 
_Hmmmmmm....Voel zo heerlijk, om te weten dat ik zo dadelijk een vervolg te lezen krijg_  :grote grijns: 
_Love Ya Girl_  :engel:  


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_She's Back....!!!!!_ 
_Hmmmmmm....Voel zo heerlijk, om te weten dat ik zo dadelijk een vervolg te lezen krijg_  :grote grijns: 
_Love Ya Girl_  :engel:  


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_She's Back....!!!!!_ 
_Hmmmmmm....Voel me zo heerlijk, om te weten dat ik zo dadelijk een vervolg te lezen krijg_  :grote grijns: 
_Love Ya Girl_  :engel:  


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_She's Back....!!!!!_ 
_Hmmmmmm....Voel me zo heerlijk, om te weten dat ik zo dadelijk een vervolg te lezen krijg_  :grote grijns: 
_Love Ya Girl_  :engel:  


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Excuses Moi_  :argwaan:  
_Ik Heb 3x teveel geklikt_  :wohaa:  
_Mijn Excuses_ 


_Greetzz_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *Hey mensen ik ga heeeeeeeel snel verder...
> 
> sorry voor het ongemak...*


wanneer is snel dan????

----------


## niedra

lieve lieve rwina alsjeblieft meid ga pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee snel verder we hebben zo lang moeten w8 niet normnaal gewoon dus aub beloon ons voor het lange w8te pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


boesa niedra the 1 and only  :zwaai:   :schrik:   :zwaai:   :schrik:

----------


## Doenya

neeeej sorry.. k heb hier op maroc.nl heel veel verhale geleze maar dese.. 


owwww my goddd..!!
dit s gewoon sowwwn goed verhaaal...!!
wallah egt waar je moet nooooooit stoppe met schrijve...

k ben vandaag om 6 uur opgestaan om jouw verhaal verderr te leze..
erg he..!!!
anywayzzz k hoooooooooooop da je heel gauw weer verder schrijft...
anders heb k weer nix te doen snappie..?  :knipoog:  



heel veel liefs en een dikke kus amel...!!  :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina_zina
wanneer ga je nou door je houdt ons veel te veel in spanning kijk hoeveel mensen er gereageerd hebben en je heb nog niks geschreven dus je zou ons met een extra lang vervolg moeten belonen
nou ik hop dat je het doet en zo snel mogelijk
groetjes m'tiouia
ciaozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## samira'ke_18

doe zo voort!!!! bangelijke verhaal !

ben benieuwd hoe het zal aflopen.... dus schrijf zo snel mogelijk arif-girly!

groetjes!

----------


## missnadoria

hey lieverd ga alsjeblief snel verder we w8 zolang en dan ben je eindelijk terug dan schrijf je nixxxx nou nou ik hoop maar dat je snel en ook heeelllll snel een vervolge svhrijft oke ik spreek je nog doei doei beslameeeeeeeeeeeeee 



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjesssssssssssss




missnadoriaaaaaaaaaaaa..............

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

ewa meid waar blijft je vervolg
nog steeds niets  :aanwal:  damnnnnnnnnnn
IK WIL ZO SNEL MOGELIJK EEN VERVOLG 
KLAAR KLAAR KLAAR KLAAR KLAAR PUNT UIT BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :wohaa:

----------


## Bitch

en we wachten nog steeds

----------


## loubna_hotm

EN WE WACHTEN.....EN WACHTEN....EN WACHTEN........

(TIK TAK TIK TAK TIK TAK TIK TAK TIK TAK)

----------


## stilletto

hahahahaha eyyy Rwina jij hebt volgens mij gewoon een nieuwe drug uitgevonden haahah weet je wat je moet doen je moet je acceptgiro doorgeven en zeggen dat je pas doorgaat met schrijven als al die verslaafde hierzo allemaal 1 euro hebt gestort  :student:  hahaaha meid je bent binnen no time multimiljonair en dan kan je je eigen uitgeverij
kopen en dan kopen nog meer mensen je boek en dan word je nog rijker  :roken:  hehehehe

----------


## Al3arbi

_Uit betrouwbare bron heb ik vernomen dat jullie schrijfster is gestopt met het verhaal. Mij werd gevraagd om `n nieuwe dame uit te kiezen die het vermaal mag verder schrijven. Meld je aan._

----------


## niedra

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Uit betrouwbare bron heb ik vernomen dat jullie schrijfster is gestopt met het verhaal. Mij werd gevraagd om `n nieuwe dame uit te kiezen die het vermaal mag verder schrijven. Meld je aan.*


EN DAT MOETEN WE NU ALLEMAAL GAAN GELOVEN ................. DUS NIET KOM OP ALS JE HET EEN BEETJE GELOOFWAARDIG WOU LATEN OVERKOMEN MOEST JE MET WAT BETERS KOMEN HELAAS WE TRAPPEN ER NIET IN

----------


## miss tisso

:regie: 
ik wacht op jou vervolg
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## XX_riffia_XX

> _Geplaatst door niedra_ 
> *EN DAT MOETEN WE NU ALLEMAAL GAAN GELOVEN ................. DUS NIET KOM OP ALS JE HET EEN BEETJE GELOOFWAARDIG WOU LATEN OVERKOMEN MOEST JE MET WAT BETERS KOMEN HELAAS WE TRAPPEN ER NIET IN*





[GLOW=royalblue]HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BEN HET HELEMAAL MET JE MEE EENS MEID[/GLOW]

----------


## Imperatrice

ga door, meid! toppie!! 
(nog n dingetje: pliezz laat die stomme keukenmeid amin niet krijgen!)
oe.. ik klink nu wanhopig, hahaha  :lol:

----------


## Sarah17

Wejow je hebt niet doorgeschreven  :frons:  .
Ik d8 misschien als ik niet reageer dat je wel zou doorschrijven, ma ja pleassssssssssssssse schrijf door, het verhaal is leuk maar hoe langer het duurd voordat je wat schrijft hoe minder iedereen in het verhaal zit en das niet meer leuk. verveeld

----------


## Sarah17

Wejow je hebt niet doorgeschreven  :frons:  .
Ik d8 misschien als ik niet reageer dat je wel zou doorschrijven, ma ja pleassssssssssssssse schrijf door, het verhaal is leuk maar hoe langer het duurd voordat je wat schrijft hoe minder iedereen in het verhaal zit en das niet meer leuk. verveeld

----------


## missmagreb

iwa rwina..
war0m zo lang..
ik ben heel lang een holbewoner geweest en ben helemaal niet op maroc.nl geweest en n0g steeds geen verv0lg.
nou ja druk druk druk zker.
wat er ook is ik begrijp het.
maar iwl je wel snel verder gaan.
bij voorbaat dank.
kussies

----------


## missmagreb

iwa rwina..
war0m zo lang..
ik ben heel lang een holbewoner geweest en ben helemaal niet op maroc.nl geweest en n0g steeds geen verv0lg.
nou ja druk druk druk zker.
wat er ook is ik begrijp het.
maar iwl je wel snel verder gaan.
bij voorbaat dank.
kussies

----------


## missmagreb

iwa rwina..
war0m zo lang..
ik ben heel lang een holbewoner geweest en ben helemaal niet op maroc.nl geweest en n0g steeds geen verv0lg.
nou ja druk druk druk zker.
wat er ook is ik begrijp het.
maar iwl je wel snel verder gaan.
bij voorbaat dank.
kussies

----------


## MissCousCous

ten eerste wil ik el3arbi ff uit ze droom helpen!
ze is NIET GESTOPT MET SCHRIJVEN JA!
ook al zou je dat graag willen
TOCH BLIJFT ZE DOOR GAAN! 
maar goed voor alle andere 
rwina had ff andere dingen die echt voor gingen afgelopen tijd dus daarom kon ze niet verder gaan!
maar ze zou gauw verder gaan
nou koessie! allemaal 
en voor al3arbi  :stomp:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *ten eerste wil ik el3arbi ff uit ze droom helpen!
> ze is NIET GESTOPT MET SCHRIJVEN JA!
> ook al zou je dat graag willen
> TOCH BLIJFT ZE DOOR GAAN! 
> maar goed voor alle andere 
> rwina had ff andere dingen die echt voor gingen afgelopen tijd dus daarom kon ze niet verder gaan!
> maar ze zou gauw verder gaan
> nou koessie! allemaal 
> en voor al3arbi *



_Lieve CousCous, Rwina is echt gestopt met schrijven. Ze had geen zin meer. Daarom ben ik op zoek naar `n nieuwe schrijfster. Dus denk jij goed te kunnen schrijven. Laat het weten en vielleicht mag jij het verhaal afmaken. Ik heb al 3 aanmeldingen. Ik zoek er nog 2. Dan komt er `n enquete en de dame die dan wint mag het verhaal afmaken._

----------


## missy246

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Lieve CousCous, Rwina is echt gestopt met schrijven. Ze had geen zin meer. Daarom ben ik op zoek naar `n nieuwe schrijfster. Dus denk jij goed te kunnen schrijven. Laat het weten en vielleicht mag jij het verhaal afmaken. Ik heb al 3 aanmeldingen. Ik zoek er nog 2. Dan komt er `n enquete en de dame die dan wint mag het verhaal afmaken.*


ey mensen,

als het egt zo is wat deze jongeman zegt laat dan ff rwina zelf ff iets plaatsen dat is veel beter en ook gelijk geen gezeik meer maar het zou wel heeel erg jammer zijn als ze stopt want 1 ding is zeker niemand zou het net als haar kunne doen wat betreft dit verhaal dan...moehim het is vast niet zoo moeilijk om ff zelf iets te plaatsen voor rwina....

groetjes missy

----------


## MissCousCous

GAAA IEMAND ANDERS VOOR DE GEK HOUDEN 
heeeeel toevallig ken ik rwina
en heeeeeel toevallig had ik er gister avond nog gesproken
dussss mij kan je niet flashen!

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Uit betrouwbare bron heb ik vernomen dat jullie schrijfster is gestopt met het verhaal. Mij werd gevraagd om `n nieuwe dame uit te kiezen die het vermaal mag verder schrijven. Meld je aan.*


 :hihi: 

Gelukkig? ja dat waren we op het moment zeker...toch was het een twijfel geval..hoe zal hij doen als we thuis zijn..als we weer bij romaysa zijn? Kan ik er nog wel tegen? Wat ga ik doen als Amin nog zo rot doet? Ik voelde Amin's hand op de mijne waardoor ik ook gelijk ontwaakte uit mijn dag-droom......hij keek me aan met een blik die me vroeg wat er was.....gelukkig kwam net op dat moment de ober aanwaggelen...
We bestelde en aten. Al snel stonden we alweer buiten en liepen we door de stad..dat was fun!
winkelen, winkelen en nog eens winkelen..totdat het schemerachtig werd en het dus tijd was om naar 'the crib' terug te gaan. Iedereen was thuis druk aan het omkleden etc etc, wij waren al aangekleed dus Amin stelde voor voor het huisje te gaan zitten...ik liep met hem mee, beidde namen we plaats op de stoep..

hij keek me aan..'Sorry' begon hij zomaar....ik kreeg een vreemd lachje op mijn gezicht.....ik begreep hem niet..
'Esmaaaa, kan je please komen om ons op te maken?!' riepen de meiden...'ik kom eraan!'...ik keek Amin weer aan en vroeg hem wat hij bedoelde...hij lachte zacht..'ga de meiden helpen lieverd...'
Vreemd, ik stond op naar de meiden, ik maakte ze op maar was er niet bij met me gedachten. Sorry...wat zou hij bedoelen? Sorry dat hij zo dom deed deze weken? Of sorry in de zin van "ik heb iets geflikt..."..
Nee het laatste lijkt me niet.....ik luisterde naar de verhalen van de meiden...ze hadden leuke dingen gedaan met hun mannen, klonk allemaal erg gezellig! Mina en Naual hadden het over trouwen....was mooi om te horen..daar had ik het ook over met Souad voordat we trouwde...ondanks het feit dat Amin raar deed is alles hetzelfde gebleven..alleen ben ik nu bij Amin voor altijd. Goed gevoel is dat wel........'Tarik is super! ik mis hem nu al terwijl hij in die andere kamer zit!En geef toe meiden..hij is een mooie!' zei Mina...ik kreeg gelijk het beeld van Tarik voor me...met zijn lange stekels en zijn grote bruine ogen mocht hij er idd wezen!
Ik moest wel lachen....Mina had schijt, ze vertelde gewoon alles wat Tarik haar vertelde....Naual schaamde zich wel een beetje, alhoewel ze wel toegaf erg veel van Yassin te houden...dat was ook wel te merken. Ook nu zag ik Yassin voor me, zijn kuiltjes! erg schattig......! 'KOMEN JULLIE' werd er geschreeuwd...dat was Mo..dat kon je vanaf Grunten horen! echt zo een schore stem altijd! wel lief! We stonden op en liepen richting de deur naar buiten. Brahim en Zackaria sloten de deur en met ze alle liepen we naar de auto's..
Amin en de andere zaten al in hun auto's, ik stapte in en daar gingen we dan...

Overal was het druk. Je zag mensen genieten....genieten van hun vakantie, ze hadden alle lol.
Prachtig om te zien uiteraard. Een grote club met La Playa erop viel ons alle op door de mooie lichten en rijen mensen die naar binnen wilden gaan. we parkeerde de auto's en sloten snel achter aan de rij. Het publiek wat de club trok was geweldig! Veel meiden. Ook veel jongens maar toch wel van die normale. 
Lekkere muziek kwam er uit het fel verlichte gebouw. De jongens begonnen al te dansen. We kwamen geen 10 minuutjes later binnen. Het was druk maar toch gezellig. er was een lounge side en een grote dansvloer. ook kon je in de andere hoek lekker eten. Alles in 1. Dat was wel vet. We genoten volop! Amin schonk al zijn aandacht aan mij. Alleen aan mij! Ik zag hoe velen mij aankeken. Ze zouden graag in mijn schoenen gestaan hebben! Dat kon je van hun gezicht aflezen! Ik genoot van die blikken. Want Amin was tenslotte mijn man!
Amin en ik raakte aan de praat op de lounge bank. We hadden het over Nederland. ' Esma als we in Nederland zijn neem ik je overal heen waar je maar wilt..!' 'Amin dat doe je al..' fluisterde ik in zijn oor...
Amin lachte ' je bent mijn engel..' terwijl Amin dit uitsprak keek hij naar mijn hals waar Illias z'n ketting hing..
ik wist dat hij zijn ogen daarop had gericht..hij raakte de ketting aan. Ik probeerde niet zenuwachtig te zijn en te vermijden dat mijn hart sneller zou kloppen. Hij zocht met zijn hand het slotje van de ketting en maakte het los. Hij hield het in zijn hand en keek er naar. Even later stopte hij het in zijn zak en haalde hij uit zijn andere zak een doosje. Ik opende het nadat hij het aan me gaf. Een pracht ketting haalde ik eruit. Ik keek hem lachend aan en vertelde hem dat dat niet had gehoeven. Hij deed hem bij me om en trok me de dansvloer op.
Mijn gedachte gingen naar Illias, meskien, wat zou hij nu doen.. z'n ketting...
Ik ben gelukkig met Amin, mijn man, en het is beter als Illias en ik geen contact meer met elkaar hebben omdat het mischien wel negatieve gevolgen zou kunnen hebben voor mijn huwelijk. Ik verbreek alle contacten die ik met Illias heb. Nadat deze gedachte door mijn hoofd ging kon ik weer alle aandacht aan mijn man schenken. We werden geroepen door Souad en liepen haar achterna, we zagen iedereen aan een tafel zitten bij de 'eet gedeelte'..er was volop eten besteld, Amin en ik schoven aan en begonnen dan ook gelijk te eten. Ongelovelijk gezellig met ze alle, iedereen keek ons aan doordat we met ze vele waren en volop genoten en plezier aan het maken waren. Amin vroeg me wat ik wilde drinken, ik keek naar de flessen cola, fanta en sprite op de tafels. Ik had in geen 1 van die dingen trek. Ik wilde sinasappelsap. Daar had ik deze dagen wel vaker trek in. Amin liep zonder wat te zeggen naar de bar en bestelde een glas sinasappelsap voor me. Ik moest lachen. Hij wist precies hoe ik was, wat ik luste en wat ik wou. Wist hij alleen maar hoeveel pijn hij me deed door die trut. Eigenlijk heb ik niet echt geluk ging er snel door me heen..'eerst Hajar, toen Nora en nu Romaysa...'.. who is next? toch heb ik alle drie de keren het gevoel dat Amin dit net zo erg vind als ik.
snel toverde ik weer eens een glimlach tevoorschijn en at weer verder. 

De hele avond was geweldig! Het verliep allemaal super top! Onwijs gezellig! We reden nu alweer terug naar ons huisje. Ik sliep half in de auto. Amin was ook erg moe. Dat was ook echt te zien. Rustige muziek werd er in de auto op gezet. Af en toe keek ik uit het raam en zag ik Arif rijden met slapende Souad naast hem. 'Jullie vrouwen zijn allemaal hetzelfde' lachte Amin. Ik lachte en viel toen in slaap.

Een hand raakte mijn benen en een andere hand me rug. Ik schrok wakker. Het was Amin die me uit de auto tilde. Ik sloot mijn ogen weer. Toen ik me ogen sloot realliseerde ik me dat ik moest wakker worden.
Langzaam deed ik mijn ogen weer open en liep ik naar ons huisje. De helft was al binnen. Mina liep met haar tandenborstel richting de douche. 'Schiet je op mina?'. Mina knikte...

----------


## Mahassiin..

_Heel mooi!!
Sla3enbi,laat ons alsjeblieft niet zo lang wachten net als de vorige keer!!

Ga zo door!
Kus Mahassin.._

----------


## missy246

WOEEEEHOEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SHE'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WAT LULT DIE GOZER DAN DAT ZE ZOU GAAN STOPPEN WEET JIJ DAAR TOEVALLIG MEER VAN RWINA....EGT BULLSHIT MAAR GOED...


BIGGGGGGGG KISSSSSSSSSS MISSSSSSSSSSY

----------


## yassmi,a

ejow ejow ejow 

je hebt ons lang laten wacgten dame doe me dat nooit meer aan elke dag heb ik gekeken om te zien of er geen vervolg was ik kreeg stressssssssssssssssssssss
maar ja ben blij dat het er eindelijk is twa bangelijk zoals we in belgie zeggen ale 
masalaam en laat het niet meer zolang duren he 


groetjes

----------


## hasna_the_best

heey tnx meid

----------


## arhaz

laat je ons zoooo lang wachten voor zooooooo'n korte stuk!!!!!
ik had op z'n minst het dubbele verwacht!!!!

schrijf snel verder!!!!!!!


en nu graag een extra lange vervolg!!!!

----------


## niedra

> _Geplaatst door arhaz_ 
> *laat je ons zoooo lang wachten voor zooooooo'n korte stuk!!!!!
> ik had op z'n minst het dubbele verwacht!!!!
> 
> schrijf snel verder!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> en nu graag een extra lange vervolg!!!!*


IK WIL GRAAG 1 DING DUIDELIJK MAKEN KIJK....... OMDAT DE MEESTE VAN ONS VAKER DAN 1KEER PER DAG KOMEN KIJKE OF IN IEDER GEVAL 1 KEER PERDAG OM TE KIJKE OF ZE EEN VERVOLG HEB GESCHREVEN BETEKENT NIET DAT ZE GEEN LEVEN NAAST ZIN IN MAROKKO HEEFT. WANT SOMS HEB IK HET GEVOEL DAT MENSEN VAN RWINA_ZINA VERWACHTEN 24HOURS-A-DAY AAN DIT VERHAAL TE WERKEN MENSEN NIEUWSFLASH: DAT KAN NIET WANT OOK RWINA HEEFT EEN LVEN NAAST HAAR VERHAAL OP MAROC.NL WANT EERST HAD IK OOK ALTIJD ZOIETS VAN HEEFT ZE ALWEER NIET DOORGESCHREVEN MAAR NOGMAALS JE MOET BESEFFEN DAT IEDER OOK NOG ZIJN EIGEN PRIVE LEVEN HEEFT EN DAT DAT SOMS VOOR GAAT DAN EEN VERHAAL HIER OP DEZE SITE. IK BEDOEL VOOR HETZELFDE GELD KON ZE ALS ZE WOU GEWOON ZEGGE VAN MENSEN BEKIJK HET MAAR ADIEU HEB ER GEEN ZIN MEER IN. MAAR DAT DOET ZE NIET MAAR OMDAT ZE SOMS EEN TIJDJE NIET DOORGAAT BETEKENT GEWOON DAT ZE HET TE DRUK HEEFT MAAR HAAR EIGEN PRIVE LEVEN EN DAARMEE WIL IK DUS ZEGGE DAT IK DUS SOMMIGE REACTIES VAN JULLIE NERGENS OP VIND SLAAN WANT ZO'N VERVOLG NEEMT TIJD NETZOALS ANDERE DINGEN. AUB MENSEN DENK DAAR VOORTAAN AAN VOORDAT JULLIE WEER OP RWINA_ZINA COMMENTAAR GAAN GEVEN. JULLIE ZOUDEN EENS EEN KEER IN HAAR SCHOENEN MOETEN STAAN EN DAN HEB JE NIET MEER VAN DIE GROTE PRAATJES. NOU IK HEB MIJN ZEGJE GEDAAN

ADIOS LEPIDOS  :bril:   :tong uitsteken:   :bril:   :tong uitsteken:   :bril:   :tong uitsteken:   :bril:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## samira'ke_18

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey you're back!!!!!! and it's good!!!!

bedankt voor het mooie vervolg schatje



xxxxxxxxxxxx cat

----------


## senna_zina

[SIZE=1][FONT=arial][COLOR=blue][GLOW=royalblue]salaam Rwina_zina,
ik ben een nieuwe lid hier maar ik moet zeggen ik vind je verhaal helemaal top!  :duim:  en zoals de meetse hier zeggen je hebt egt SCHRIJFTALENT  :Smilie:   :zwaai:  
-xxx- senna

----------


## senna_zina

[SIZE=1][FONT=arial][COLOR=blue][GLOW=royalblue]salaam Rwina_zina,
ik ben een nieuwe lid hier maar ik moet zeggen ik vind je verhaal helemaal top!  :duim:  en zoals de meetse hier zeggen je hebt egt SCHRIJFTALENT  :Smilie:   :zwaai:  
-xxx- senna

----------


## senna_zina

[SIZE=1][FONT=arial][COLOR=blue][GLOW=royalblue]salaam Rwina_zina,
ik ben een nieuwe lid hier maar ik moet zeggen ik vind je verhaal helemaal top!  :duim:  en zoals de meetse hier zeggen je hebt egt SCHRIJFTALENT  :Smilie:   :zwaai:  
-xxx- senna

----------


## senna_zina

OEPSSS heb denk ik te vaak op ENTER GEDRUKT sorry voor het ongemak  :tong uitsteken:  zoals ik al zei je verhaal is egt toppieeeeee

en ga maar is gauw verder met your story AUB.
alvast bedankt  :grote grijns:  
(ik weet ik weet ik zeur te veel ..iedereen wil wel een vervolg....maar ik het meestt!  :melig2:  )
okey genoeg gelult..voor vandaag  :grote grijns:  
BESLAMAA  :kusgrijs:  
-xxx- senna

----------


## Bitch

thnx wel kort snel weer verder he

----------


## MissCousCous

superrrrrrrr super vervolgggggggg!
GA DOOOOOR MEIDDDDD!
HAHAHAA  :grote grijns:  
KAPOT COOOOL
en is esma zwanger?? aangezien ze laatste tijd zooveel trek heeft in sinasappelsap......

----------


## senna_zina

*eey misscouscous  
wanneer ga je nou verder met je eigen verhaal: siham het gelukkkigste meisje....???  
laat het me even weten* 
dikke kus




[GLOW=deeppink]senna[/GLOW]

----------


## SwEeTMoCrO

Mooi Vervolg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ik hoop dat je snel door schrijft  :grote grijns: 
Beslema
-xx-sweetm0cr0..

----------


## MissTemsaman

He schat,Alles goed? Ben nieuw hier en dit is het eerste verhaal dat ik hier lees op maroc.nl en ik heb echt mijn complimenten echt waar! Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat!!!

----------


## miss_zebie

ik moet zeggen wollah een mooi verhaal maar niet zo lang duren met die verhaal net als die vorge keer  :knipoog:

----------


## cherry

hey mopppppiej
wajoooow dit was het eerste verhaaltje dat k hierow las en k moet je vertellen wehed matty van mij leesde nooit,maar nu wel hahaha verslaafd wallah en k heb dit helemaal uitgeprint k ben de tel kwijt van de paperen die k gebruikt heb maaruh ga snel verder lief en wallah je bent super meid



kusje van cherry

----------


## ToEnSiA

heey ga gauw verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Toppertjeeee_   :boogie:  

 :regie:  _gewooooon Keigaaaaaaaaaaaf

jallah ga gauw verder_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

heel mooi
sorry voor de late reactie  :Wink:

----------


## youssie202

Echt een mooi vervolg zina!!!!!!!!!!! Je bent THE BEST!




Doeg!!!!!  :zwaai:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

ga nou door of ik schiet je dood  :auw:  
grapje maar wil je snel door gaan want ik vind het super leuk 
 :blauwe kus:

----------


## missmagreb

hooi m0ppieJ
alles g0ed?
bdankt vo0r je verv0lg. >>luxe hoor<<
nou zina ga weer snel verder okej.
doei

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey rwina_zina wil je snel verdergaan want ik verga van de zenuwen  :traan1:  

het klinkt raar maar ik wacht met smart op jou verhaal  :pimp:  

veel lievs chirien

----------


## ToEnSiA

:droef:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

:ole:  hey woulah ik heb je hele verhaal uitgeprint om onderweg naar MAROC te lezen geloof het of niet
ik heb vijf dikke mappen 
lieverd ga zo door
!!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## samira'ke_18

eeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy mooi vervolg.

ga snel verder!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
cat

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door rwina_oujdia_ 
> * hey woulah ik heb je hele verhaal uitgeprint om onderweg naar MAROC te lezen geloof het of niet
> ik heb vijf dikke mappen 
> lieverd ga zo door
> !!!!!!!!!! *


wanneer ben je van plan om naar marokko te gaan

----------


## ToEnSiA

:knipoog:

----------


## ToEnSiA

Sorry, maar let niet op mij ik ben echt LEVENLOOS!

----------


## ToEnSiA

:puh:

----------


## MiSS BooGy

[GLOW=purple]heyyy,[/GLOW] 

ga snel doorr...ik kan nie meer wachten op je nieuwe vervolgg  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 

dikke kuss hind

----------


## Berber_0ogje

EEy sister ino!!
jaah ik heb me oowk hier aangemeld omdat jij er altijd 
lachend er achter zit dus wil ik het oowk ahahhaha.
mohim ik ben trots op je  :ole:  maar dat wist je al en je moet cker verder
schrijven met fantastische verhalen!!!!!(spellings fouten zit in de familie ahahah) 
-xxx- je zussje 

ps:het is oowk de eerste keer dat ik reageer!!  :wohaa:

----------


## Bitch

IK WIL EEN VERVOLG!!

----------


## missy_anvers_a

Salaam rwina_zina

Je hebt nu ineens een nieuwe fan, namelijk ik, ik ben van antwerpen en heb twee dagen geleden deze site gekrege van een vriendin uit denhaag...Ze zij dat" zin in marokko" een mooi verhaal is , en terecht ook, ik heb drie dagen aan een stuk heel he't verhaal gelezen tot nu, en heb ontdekt dat het misschien niet volledig is....Weet je ik kan echt niet meer wachten hoot, en wil graag een vervolg, en meisje toch je hebt echtt talent hoor, het is zo mooi verhaal alsof ik daar men eigen inleef .....Nou veel succes verder en hoop snel mogelijk een vervolg te lezen....

xxxjes Assia  :hardlach:   :Cool:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey allemaal ben er weer
hey kan niet meer wachten op je vervolg  :love:  
maar gedult is een schone zaak (weet alleeen niet hoe lang ik dit nog ik dit volhoud)

kusje chierin!!!!!!!!!

----------


## missy_anvers_a

:maf2:   :frons:  

Hey meid , hoe gaat hetik kan niet wachten op een vervolg, en ik heb nog een vraagje, vind je dat zelf uit of komt het uit een boek, want als je dat zelf verteld en jouw verhaal is dan moet je daarmee naar de uitegever gaan meid, ik ga je laten, laat eens weten wanneer je een vervolg zet aubb pleace kan niet wachten.

dikke kusjes Assia

----------


## Carae

*
Ga gauw verder!!

Dikke kus, Carae *

----------


## rwina_zina

Mina deed dan ook wat ik haar vroeg, ze was snel klaar..ik stapte de douche in..ik nam een snelle douche en dook gelijk mijn bed in..amin hoorde ik nog klote met de jongens in de gang. Even later kwam hij de kamer rustig binnen en pakte hij een handdoek..kwartier later kwam hij weer eens de kamer in..'droog jezelf goed af Amin..ik wil geen water in bed..' Amin moest lachen...hij sprong op bed en maakte me helemaal nat met zijn haar..ik moest erg lachen maar me slaap was nu meer dan verdwenen..'dankjewel hoor Amin..' 'heel graag gedaan hoor Esma'..Amin stapte in bed en sloot zijn ogen..'wat ga je doen..?' vroeg ik hem..amin keek me aan..'ehm..slapen..?' 'nee Amin..je moet wachten tot ik in slaap val..want jij bent de reden dat ik nu nog wakker ben..' Amin knikte..ik sloot mijn ogen nu en af en toe deed ik ze open om te checken of Amin sliep..hij sliep niet..ik betrapte hem geen een keer dat hij zijn ogen dicht had..ik moest lachen 'slaap maar..' fluisterde ik in zijn oor..Amin lachte en ging slapen..met mijn hand ging ik door zijn haar..zo vielen we beide in slaap..

The next morning..

Slaapkop...psssst slaapkop..word wakker..ik opende me ogen en zag mina bij me bed staan..ze keek me met een glimlach aan..ik glimlachte terug en rekte me uit..'we gaan naar het strand..Es..' ik knikte..mina liep de kamer uit ik keek naast me..ik zag amin nog liggen...hij sliep zo mooi..even keek ik hem aan en kroop snel dicht tegen hem aan..hij werd wakker en kuste me op mijn voorhoofd..'we gaan naar het strand' fluisterde ik..
even later stonden we beide op...terwijl ik onze kleding en zwemkleding aan het zoeken was vertelde amin me over zijn droom, ik luisterde half, was best een lange droom..ik voelde pijn toen ik Romaysa hoorde..die naam viel uit amin's mond...ik onderbrak hem..amin wil je je droom nogmaals vertellen ik ben er niet helemaal bij geweest..amin begon te vertellen..

'we stonden in onze woonkamer in Nederland, jij was in je pyjama aan het stofzuigen..ik was inmiddels gaan zitten op de bank, je weet wel die bij het raam, ik keek een beetje tv..ik hoorde niet zoveel doordat jij aan het stofzuigen was.. op een gegeven moment keek jij me huildend aan..maar je had twee gezichten..je was jij en je was Romaysa..ik wist nie wat ik moest doen..ik stond op en nam je in mijn armen..alleen was je zowel romaysa als esma..ik had de keuze..jou los laten..of je vast blijven houden...voordat ik die keuze kon maken waren we opeens in Marokko..dit keer zag ik Romaysa..ze was aan het dweilen...ik keek haar aan en ze was aan het huilen..ik ging naar haar toe om haar te troosten..alleen verandere ze in jou...ik wilde je vasthouden..maar ik durfte niet.. ik vroeg me af waarom jullie huilde...ik hoorde toen mijn moeder schreeuwen...ik rende naar haar toe met jou hand in de mijne..nou ja..'jij'..het kon ook romaysa zijn..
toen ik bij me moeder aankwam zag ik mezelf dood op de grond liggen..met mijn moeder om me heen..ik wilde me moeder geruststellen dat ik niet dood was maar ze zag me niet..ik keek jou toen aan..je huilde...je gezicht veranderde weer..in romaysa..zij huilde dit keer niet..ze had een heel koel glimlachje op haar gezicht..'

ik keek Amin strak aan..snel vouwde ik de kleren en deed ze in onze strandtas..'het is maar een droom amin..'
'nee man! Es ik zweer het je, het leek zo echt!' ik stond op en liep naar amin toe..ik nam hem mee naar de spiegel..'kijk...'...amin bekeek zichzelf..'zie je..je leeft nog...niets aan de hand..' amin knikte..'je hebt gelijk..'
ik voelde een soort angst door me heen gaan toen amin me die droom aan het vertellen was..maar dat is normaal denk ik....ik kleedde me om en amin deed hetzelfde..we liepen naar buiten waar de helft van de mensen al stonden, ik gooide de spullen in de auto en ging toen weer richting amin met een tube zonnecreme in mijn hand waarmee ik hem insmeerde..

Het was druk op het strand, maar dat was vanzelfsprekend ..we zochten een plekje uit, de jongens sprongen gelijk de drukke zee in..wij meiden smeerde ons in en maakte voor iedereen van ons een plekje door een handdoek op het warme zand te leggen...het was gezellig..ik zag amin uit het water komen..hij kwam naast me zitten..'ik hou van je'...ik werd een beetje rood doordat de meiden het hoorde en zagen...

'HOU JE BEK VERDOMME!' schreeuwde amin naar me, ik huilde en schreeuwde terug..het was weer zover voor het geval dat het je niet is opgevallen. De dagen in SAIDIA vlogen voorbij en we waren alweer in 'the haunted house'...same story..amin ziet romaysa...amin veranderd in no time..hij schreeuwt al dagen tegen me..het is alleen nog maar erger geworden..ik ga kapot..want ik heb het gevoel dat ik met twee personen ben getrouwd..nee niet met romaysa...nee, ik bedoel amin..dat hij twee karakters heeft...ik weet dat romaysa wat bij hem heeft gedaan, ik heb mezelf al die tijd lopen voorliegen dat ze niets bij hem heeft gedaan..maar dat heeft ze wel degelijk, amin's moeder is inmiddels ook in het huis, die waren toen wij in Saidia waren aangekomen in Marokko. Top moeder heeft ie, als ze me ziet huilen, huilt ze met me mee...zij is er alleen van overtuigd dat amin wel weer normaal gaat doen..ik echter niet..ik heb de hoop opgegeven maar ik weet niet wat ik moet doen..amin's vader heeft diverse keren met amin gepraat, hij luistert niet..ze ouders zijn kapot van het feit dat amin zo doet. Ze wilde hem naar de imam brengen, maar amin stribbelde zoals verwacht tegen..
hij wilde niet gaan. Mijn ouders? ja die zijn ook al op de hoogte van alle gebeuren..maar ja wat kunnen ze doen..? niets..ze kunnen niets doen, want ik ben getrouwd...er is geen uitweg meer..
Ik weet nog, eergister.. Amin schreeuwde zo hard tegen me in de slaapkamer, ik moest kosten en dat deed ik maar uit het raam..toen ik me hoofd uit het raam stak en amin achter me hoorde schreeuwen..keek ik naar mijn huis..mijn moeder voelde het waarschijnlijk aan..want ze stak haar hoofd uit mijn oude kamer raam en keek me vol tranen aan.. ik viel op de grond toen ik dat zag..amin schrok daar van..even dacht ik dat ie weer normaal deed..maar in plaats van me komen helpen ging hij het huis uit...romaysa kwam met een glas water aanwaggelen..kutwijf...ik heb die keihard tegen de grond aan gesmeten..ja wat moet ze nou!toch?
een uur later, was amin nog niet thuis..ik wachtte tot het donker werd en rende toen het huis uit...naar mijn huis..ik bedoel..naar het huis van mijn ouders..ik klopte huilend en schreeuwend aan..zo hard dat mijn knokkels bloedde..mijn ouders deden open..maar keken me aan met een blik die vertelde dat ze me niet konden helpen..dat deed me zoveel pijn...ik ben toen naar huis gegaan..amin's huis..waar mijn schoonmoeder me met open armen opving..ze nam me mee naar de douche en waste me...ik vergeet dat nooit..nooit...
volgende ochtend zag ik amin naast me liggen..sukkel..waar haalt ie het lef vandaan! nu.. twee dagen later..schreeuwt ie nog tegen me..ik zit nu tegen de muur aan..onder het raam..te bedenken wat ik moet doen..
ik weet het allemaal niet meer..eigenlijk wil ik romaysa op der bek beuken..maar dat kan niet..

----------


## rwina_zina

laat ik maar opstaan, het heeft geen nut om maar stil te zitten terwijl ik amin in de gang hoor lachen met romaysa....een glimlach verschijnt op me gezicht..ik heb het..ik negeer hem volkomen! dat is wat ik ga doen..!
mischien helpt dat wat! ik voel me goed..eventjes..ik ga amin negeren! helemaal! ik ga genieten..van mijn vakantie..ze doen maar die twee..! ik bekeek me lijkbleke gezicht in de spiegel..ik gooide me haar los, ik kleedde me uit en wikkelde een handdoek om mijn lichaam, paktte mijn schampoo en liep richting de douche..ik zag amin en romaysa in de gang maar deed alsof ik niets zag..schaamte? moet ik me schamen? HELL NO! en zij! zij is met mijn man aan het flikflooien! moet zij zich niet schamen? ik onderdrukte mijn woede..ik zag dat amin naar me keek..ik stapte de douche in en liet de heerlijk koude stralen over me lichaam vloeien. Nadat ik er genoeg van had, van het douchen, wikkelde ik me handdoek weer om me heen en liep de douche uit..ze stonden er nie meer, ik hoorde gefrutsel in mijn kamer..het was amin..en toch ging mijn hart nog te keer als ik hem zag..je zou zeggen dat het verliefde gevoel we zou gaan nadat je trouwt..nou nee. Het word alleen nog maar erger..ik ben smoor op hem..ik liet de handdoek vallen..trok mijn ondergoed aan en mijn bh..zo liep ik even door de kamer, ik wist dat amin naar me keek, maar ik vond dat prachtig..hij verlangde wel degelijk naar me, maar niets daarvan..! ik voelde hem..hij raakte me arm aan..even deed ik mijn ogen dicht..ik liet me bijna gaan..maar zo snel laat ik niet over me heen lopen! ik keek hem aan..ik schoof dicht tegen hem op...ik fluisterde..'forget it..'...amin keek me aan...hij kreeg een lachje op zijn gezicht..ik lachtte gemeen en liep weg..ik had me jurk in mijn hand die ik tijdens het weglopen aan het aantrekken was..ik hoorde amin achter me aanlopen..'NEE' zei ik hard..toen pas hoorde ik geen voetstappen meer achter me..ik was blij...ik had hem toch een beetje terug gepakt...oke niet heel erg..maar toch een beetje..

die avond heb ik me met mijn schoonmoeder vermaakt, we gingen de stad in en toen ik terug kwam negeerde ik amin nog steeds, hij had wel wat in de gaten. Dat wist ik zeker. Hij schreeuwde de hele avond niet tegen me, ik trok in m'n slaapkamer mijn pyjama aan..ik had vanuit Nederland wat oude tijdschriften meegenomen die ik nog nooit had gelezen. Het werd maar eens tijd. Amin was bezig met iets, ik lag op me buik op bed tijdschriften te lezen..amin zette muziek op en zong mee, hij liep naar de keuken en kwam terug met twee glazen, hij gaf me sinasappelsap, ik deed alsof ik diep aan het lezen was..ik nam het aan maar keek hem niet aan..ik dronk het op en gooide mijn tijdschriften op de grond..ik trok de lakens over me heen en viel in slaap..

ik werd heeeeerlijk wakker door de geur van zoete broodjes en gekreet..ik fantaseerde dat het mijn bruiloft was..ik realliseerde me dat ik echt kreten hoorde..snel stond ik op...ik keek naast me en zag amin niet meer liggen..'duh'..ik trok mijn pyjama aan en stapte snel de douche in, snel waste ik me en liep ik naar beneden..
ik stopte op de trap om te luisteren wat er allemaal gaande was..ik zag romaysa niet ..normaal gesproken zou ze nu wel op onze verdieping aan het schoonmaken zijn, ik hoorde mensen..best veel mensen..ik gluurde..ik zag me schoonmoeder staan en siste naar haar..ze kwam gelijk naar boven om te vragen of ik wat nodig had..
ze omhelste me, 'jemma, wat is er aan de hand' 'er zijn mensen gekomen voor romaysa...ze willen om haar hand vragen...'....ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen..ik was zo blij! ik kon het niet geloven! ik kuste me schoonmoeder en rende naar me kamer..ik sloeg de deur dicht en gilde van blijdschap..!
zou ik nu van haar af zijn? ik greep naar een mooie jurk in mijn kast, en trok die aan. Me haar deed ik en ook me make up. Ik liep naar beneden en groeten de mensen. Ik zag romaysa zitten die natuurlijk geen nee zou kunnen zeggen. Ze keek me hatelijk aan. Prachtig! Ik praten met de jongen die haar kwam vragen..uit frankrijk..nou..wat wilt ze nog meer!? ze moet blij wezen! ik kwam expres heel spontaan over bij de mensen. Leuke gesprekken werden er gevoerd. Me schoonmoeder vertelde de gasten hoe blij ze met mij was. 
Er viel een doodse stilte toen Amin zomaar binnenkwam lopen..iedereen keek naar hem..hij groette iedereen en vroeg toen aan zijn moeder of ze kon komen. Ze ging mee en toen ik het allemaal te lang vond duren ging ik kijken wat er aan de hand was...ik hoorde amin schreeuwen..hij had de deur dicht gedaan zodat de mensen hem niet zouden horen..ik wist wel beter. Ik klopte op de deur..Amin deed niet open dus stapte ik maar naar binnen. 'Hoe halen jullie het in jullie hoofden om Romaysa zonder mijn toestemming weg te geven!' 
Amin's moeder zat hem verbaast aan te kijken..ik zei maar niets..ik wilde de volle laag niet ontvangen..het deed me pijn om te zien hoe amin voor haar op kwam..maar ik hield me bek..
amin schreeuwde helemaal uit en liep toen weg..'waarom doet ie toch zo' vroeg schoonmoeder mij bijna huildend..' ik trooste haar...we liepen weer naar de gasten en gaven ze te eten..

amin is nu naast me komen zitten..hij stelt de mensen irritante vragen..ik stoten hem af en toe aan als ie te ver ging... de vader van Farid, de jongen uit Frankrijk, vroeg aan romaysa of ze wilde..romaysa keek knikkend naar de grond..dat was dus een ja..een vreugde kreet galmde door de kamer heen.
Amin liep weer eens weg..ik wist dat ik beter niet bij hem in de buurt kon zijn..toen de gasten vertrokken pakte ik mijn tas en liep ik naar buiten nadat ik mijn schoonvader informeerde dat ik naar mijn moeder ging..
ik klopte aan en Ikram deed open..iedereen was natuurlijk flink aan het voorbereiden voor mijn zusje's trouwfeest..mijn moeder omhelste mij..'je ziet er goed uit a bentie' zie ze opgelucht..'weet ik' lachte ik..
dat deed haar goed..ik groette de vele vrouwen in ons huis...ik zocht een rustig plekje op in het huis..de woonkamer..aangezien alle vrouwen in de keuken bezig waren kon ik op me dooie gemak tv kijken in de woonkamer..heerlijk relaxt lag ik op de bank...de tijd vloog ..ik wilde amin zo graag zien..maar ook weer niet.
Ik was bang voor hem..nie bang dat ie me wat aandoet..maar dat ie tegen me zou schreeuwen of iets in die richting..het werd laat..gelukkig was mijn schoonmoeder ook nog even langsgekomen naar mijn moeder om haar te helpen met iets..ik kon dus pas weggaan als zij ook ging.....door alle problemen weet ik heel veel dingen niet..ikram heeft me die vertelt..zo is Naual om de hand gevraagd door Yassin en hebben haar ouder ja gezegd...mina is deze week aan de beurt..over twee dagen zal mijn zusje trouwen..mijn zusje....
ik pakte mijn telefoon uit mijn tas die ik dagen lang heb uitgezet..ik werd zowat overspoelt door de smsjes van onze vrienden. Mo smste me dat hij met Karima was..zusje van Illias..'ik ben zo blij esma..ik ben nu met inscha allah mijn toekomstige vrouw..' ik vond het leuk om al die smsjes te lezen..van Samier Souad Mina etc etc etc. ik kreeg een glimlach op me gezicht die werd onbewust ontnomen door mijn schoonmoeder die me vriendelijk vroeg of we zouden gaan..ik knikte..ik beloofde me moeder morgen terug te komen om te helpen..

niet in eens een minuut later stond ik met bibberende handen bij de trap naar boven. Ik wenste schoonma een prettige nacht en liep naar boven. Amin trof ik aan op bed..het licht stond nog aan..ik dacht dat hij sliep..
langzaam liep ik naar hem toe en reikte ik naar z'n nachtkasje om het licht uit te doen..ik schrok me dood toen amin me zomaar opstond alsof hij nooit een oog heeft dichtgedaan...ik negeerde hem maar en trok mijn pyjama aan..'jij heb hier voor gezorgd he?' 'ik draaide me om naar amin maar begreep niet wat hij bedoelde'
'zeg het..jij hebt ervoor gezorgd dat romaysa gaat trouwen yek..?' 'WAAR HEB JE HET OVER!' 'HOU JE MOND! SPREEK ME NIET TEGEN!' deze woorden waren niet van amin..kan gewoon niet! hij is bezeten! 
'amin je bent bezeten!!!!! laat me met rust..!!!! die trut heeft je behekst! merk je het dan niet! die stomme teringh**r heeft je van me afgepakt!!!!' 

daar lag ik dan..half bewusteloos op de grond door de klap die amin me had gegeven met zijn sterke hand....

----------


## MissCousCous

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! NEEEEEEEE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :slik!:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  
SJOW RWINAAAAAA MAAK HET GOED AUB!!!! wajaw ik wordt hier ook helemaaal gek! 
GA GAUW VERDER MEID!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

o ow is niet goed he
ga gauw weer verder met je prachtverhaal  :knipoog: 
doei

----------


## ekram

[FONT=courier new][[GLOW=deeppink]COLOR=indigo]


he meid weer een nieuwe fan er bij ik vindt je echt een toppertje je kunt goed schrijven ik als boeken kenner vindt dat jij een van de beste schrijfsters bent tot nu toe. zelfs beter dan zohra zarouali en beter dan die schrijfster van harry potter dus meid je moet iets doen met je verhaal. 
mijn complimanten.!!!!!!!!!
en nu weer verder met je verhaal ik ben benieuwd kan niet wachten joh!!!  :zwaai:  doei

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Awilieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee man dat kan niet???  :slik!:  
Schrijf snel verder please ik kan niet meer w8en!! dit word te bizar!!  :verrassing:  
You Are The Best!! :goedzo: 
 :zwaai:  beslamma XxxX nadia  :zwaai:

----------


## missmagreb

waaaaaaaaajooooooooooow
ga alsjeblief snel verder.
waajoooooooooooooooooow
je kan zo goed schrijven serieus egt.
nou ga snel verder.
kus mij

----------


## cherry

WAJOOOOOOOOOOW dit is SUPERRRRRRRRR
wallah k kan nie meer wagten ga snel verderr pliezzzzzzzze

je verhaal heeft een goede flow wallah



kusje van cherry

----------


## Bitch

toppertje 

echt super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ik heb er geen woorden voor ga snel verder

----------


## Miss_Rwina

:huil:  Echt Zielig voor Esma man......Heb Medelijden met haar...
Ik hoop dat het rap goed komt tussen Esma & Amin
Eneh, wanneer is het afgelopen met die ******h**r ..> Romaysa <..  :grote grijns:

----------


## missy_anvers_a

hey wajaw ik vind het heel erg voor esma , wanneer verdwijnt romaysa uit die verhaal  :frons: ... Ik kan niet meer w&achten voor een vervolg...

xxx A

----------


## MiSS BooGy

[GLOW=red]DAMNNNNNNN!!!!!!![/GLOW]

----------


## Imperatrice

oke, ik wil een vervolg nu!  :wow:  
boessa, Laila

----------


## Amaleke

hey 
je mag ons dit niet aan doen
zorg ervoor dat alles terug in orde komt het is niet te geloven ocharme esma
en wat is die kutwijf haar probleem zeg 
please een vervolgje!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

:schok:  wejooooooooooooooow ga gauw verder  :kusgrijs:

----------


## missy_anvers_a

he meisje ga nu gou verder aub bent ecnht goed bezig en zoals je ziet niemand kan meer wachten..... maar ja moet toch dikke kusxxx  :blij:  
:marokko: beslama

----------


## BniMakaada

Dit noemen ze nu een typisch geval van "stront aan de knikker". Asa7bi laat ons niet verder in de stressssssssssssss moeten we 112 bellen ofzo? Snelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll ga verder!!

 :grote grijns:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey lahbiba. alles goed met je?
ik heb lang nix vn me laten horen, maar je moet niet denken dat ik je vergeten ben ofzo. ik lees elke keer je verhaal! Ik kan het niet laten!!

Dit vervolg was weer geweldig!!! ga alsjeblieft snel vervder!!!
Ik leef echt met je verhaal mee! walah!!
Laat ons alsjeblieft niet langer wachten a zinn!!

Bigg Boussa. Naima

----------


## 3musketierslady

beste rwina,

ik heb genoten van het begin tot en met nu..
ik heb me speciaal aangemeld voor jou ...
trouwens niks van aan trekken van Al3rbi..als hij je verhaal niet mooi vond zou hij het niet eens lezen..
hij wil alleen moeilijk doen..
maar ja ..ga verder maar please laat ons niet te lang wachten met vervolgen!!
groetjessssssssssssssssssssssss
 :hardlach:   :hardlach:   :hardlach:

----------


## 3musketierslady

beste rwina,

ik heb genoten van het begin tot en met nu..
ik heb me speciaal aangemeld voor jou ...
trouwens niks van aan trekken van Al3rbi..als hij je verhaal niet mooi vond zou hij het niet eens lezen..
hij wil alleen moeilijk doen..
maar ja ..ga verder maar please laat ons niet te lang wachten met vervolgen!!
groetjessssssssssssssssssssssss
 :hardlach:   :hardlach:   :hardlach:

----------


## 3musketierslady

beste rwina,

ik heb genoten van het begin tot en met nu..
ik heb me speciaal aangemeld voor jou ...
trouwens niks van aan trekken van Al3rbi..als hij je verhaal niet mooi vond zou hij het niet eens lezen..
hij wil alleen moeilijk doen..
maar ja ..ga verder maar please laat ons niet te lang wachten met vervolgen!!
groetjessssssssssssssssssssssss
 :hardlach:   :hardlach:   :hardlach:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:melig:  wejoow 1x posten is ook genoeg  :maf3:   :rood:   :gniffel:

----------


## stilletto

LAAT DIE KK AMIN DOOD GAAN OF WAT ERGS GEBEUREN MET EM DAT IE VERLAMD RAAKT OFZO WAT DENKT IE WEL NIET MOGOOL OOKLA BEN JE BEZETEN ZOIETS DOE JE TOG NIET  :kalasnikov:   :vlammen: als die esma het goedmaakt is ze op der agterhoofd gevallen man!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door stilletto_ 
> *LAAT DIE KK AMIN DOOD GAAN OF WAT ERGS GEBEUREN MET EM DAT IE VERLAMD RAAKT OFZO WAT DENKT IE WEL NIET MOGOOL OOKLA BEN JE BEZETEN ZOIETS DOE JE TOG NIET  als die esma het goedmaakt is ze op der agterhoofd gevallen man!!!!!!!!!!!*


  :hihi:   :gniffel:

----------


## karima75

IK WACHT OP EEN VERVOLG!!!!!

meid je hebt talent je kan echt goed schrijven!!!!  :stout:

----------


## karima75

IK WACHT OP EEN VERVOLG!!!!!

meid je hebt talent je kan echt goed schrijven!!!!  :stout:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

_Spannend...!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

leuk vervolgg_   :hihi:   :hihi: 

_ga snel verder_

----------


## 3musketierslady

ik wil graag snel weer me kunnen verdiepen in de verhaal..
dus rwina ik wil heel graag een vervolg..
groetjes

----------


## karima75

ik kan echt niet wachten joh!!!!!

maar ik vind wel dat esma en amin weer bij elkaar moeten zijn!!!!!  :Iluvu:

----------


## pancrase

he ik ben volgens mij de 2de jongen die jouw verhaal leest ik heb er een week over gedaan en ik moet toegeven dat het een mooi verhaal is je hebt echt levend fantasie en je kan je zo ongeloofelijk inleven op het verhaal dus mijn tip is vooral door blijven gaan ik heb me speciaal geregistreerd om een reactie te kunnen plaatsen.

o ja komt er nog een vervolg lijkt me wel zo leuk


PANCRASE  :roker:

----------


## Ala0uia

Heej Zina
Alles goed ensow? met mij wel.. :P 
Egt een top verhaal .. het is gewoon verslavend geworden.. en ik vind dat je gewoon verder moet gaan je bent egt een TOPPER 
 :boos:  ik haat romaysa en amin moet normaal doen  :frons:  sukkel
ik ho0p dat je weer snel verder schrijft.. ik kan niet meer wachten................ pleaseeeee
Beslema Nana

----------


## missy_anvers_a

ewa wanneer ga je verderschrijven...
xxassia

----------


## dunya_mocro

Het is echt een vette verhaal je moet echt verder schrijven, We are waiting for you!!!!

Ik ben benieuwd hoe de einde is

xxx DUNYA

----------


## Bitch

laat ons niet te lang wachten he  :knipoog:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *he ik ben volgens mij de 2de jongen die jouw verhaal leest ik heb er een week over gedaan en ik moet toegeven dat het een mooi verhaal is je hebt echt levend fantasie en je kan je zo ongeloofelijk inleven op het verhaal dus mijn tip is vooral door blijven gaan ik heb me speciaal geregistreerd om een reactie te kunnen plaatsen.
> 
> o ja komt er nog een vervolg lijkt me wel zo leuk
> 
> 
> PANCRASE *


waar slaat dat plaatje op??????

----------


## missy_anvers_a

iwaaa????????
hoe lang moeten we nog wachten, leef je wel nog haha ja zeker h , nou we zijn zo gespannen dus doe dit ons ni aan  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:   :knife_head:

----------


## pancrase

he toensia  :blij:  

dat plaatje is een v/d veerboten tussen spanje en nador en gezien het feit het verhaal 'zin in marokko' in nador afspeelt heb ik dat plaatje erbij gezet.


je hebt er toch geen bezwaar tegen?, anders haal ik m wel weg.


o ja rwina ik hoop nog dat er een vervolg komt zou wel zo leuk zijn.





PANCRATION

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *he toensia  
> 
> dat plaatje is een v/d veerboten tussen spanje en nador en gezien het feit het verhaal 'zin in marokko' in nador afspeelt heb ik dat plaatje erbij gezet.
> 
> 
> je hebt er toch geen bezwaar tegen?, anders haal ik m wel weg.
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah nee tuurlijk niet

----------


## karima75

ey toensia ben jij een vriendin van rwina??

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey rwina_zina
mijn geduld raakt echt op  :tranen:  
grapje maar waneer ga je verder want dan hoef ik niet steeds te reageren.  :moe:  
joke maar waneer ga je please verder  :knipoog:  

-xxxxxxxxxxx-jes
chierin  :koppel:

----------


## real_maroccia

he...
ik volg je verhaal al heel lang op ***********
Ik vind het echt een heeeeeeeeeel mooi verhaal man..echt mooi!!

----------


## pancrase

ok dan haal ik m niet weg.  :grote grijns:   :watte?:   :watte?:   :watte?:   :watte?:

----------


## Tarhalt

Salaam ZinA_Rwina
JE vERHaal Is TOPPIE...  :duim:  
TBArKELAh GlIek..GA zo DooR...!!.. :Wink: 

NoU nU NoG EeN VeRvOlG..!!
KAn NIEt MEer WAChTEn.. :huil: 

BeSlama...  :blauwe kus: ..MuwAaH,
TarHalt..  :staart:   :jeweetog:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door karima75_ 
> *ey toensia ben jij een vriendin van rwina??*


  :giechel:

----------


## karima75

nee effe serieus!!!
het is gewoon een normale vraag  :brozac:  
mag ik daar ook normaal antwoord op krijgen???

-xxxx-

----------


## nadoriazin

> _Geplaatst door real_maroccia_ 
> *he...
> ik volg je verhaal al heel lang op ***********
> Ik vind het echt een heeeeeeeeeel mooi verhaal man..echt mooi!!*


ik ook ga snel verder je doet het vreselijk goed

and by the way ik ben je nieuwe fan
dus ga snel verder want zo goed is het
groetjes xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door karima75_ 
> *nee effe serieus!!!
> het is gewoon een normale vraag  
> mag ik daar ook normaal antwoord op krijgen???
> 
> -xxxx-*


sorry maar ben eenmaal gek  :auw2:   :melig2:  
en nee, ik ben der vriendin niet  :haha:

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *ok dan haal ik m niet weg.     *


  :boogie:

----------


## Ala0uia

ik wil vervolggg.. en het liefste een hele GROTE stuk .. waar ik van kan genieten haahhahah  :melig:   :maf2:  

Ciao ..

----------


## nadoriazin

> _Geplaatst door Ala0uia_ 
> *ik wil vervolggg.. en het liefste een hele GROTE stuk .. waar ik van kan genieten haahhahah   
> 
> Ciao ..*


ik oooooooooooooooook  :grote grijns:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

PLEAS ga verder  :tranen:  
niet aleen voor mij maar ook voor je andere  :laser:  
Je hebt zwaar talent meisje je moet hier echt een boek van maken  :knife_head:  
maar dat zie je wel na dat je een verhaal voor ons hebt geplaatst :maf2:

----------


## miss tisso

wiellie ga verder schat 
ik wacht op je prachtige vervolg zoals altijd

----------


## ToEnSiA

*tik tak tik tak*

----------


## Imperatrice

:tranen:  ik wacht al heel lang op een vervolg maar ik zie nog niks..
zal ik zelfmoord plegen?  :denk:  
uhm....

----------


## Bitch

ik wil zo graag een vervolg please ga zo snel mogelijk verder

----------


## cherry

haaay haaay 
duurt wel lang beetje vinn je nii ut vervolg,pliezze ga snel verder!!!!

kusje van cherry

----------


## BniMakaada

Asa7bi moeten we 112 bellen ofsjo? Straks ligt ze in coma en niemand die iets doet ahahahahaa.

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door Imperatrice_ 
> * ik wacht al heel lang op een vervolg maar ik zie nog niks..
> zal ik zelfmoord plegen?  
> uhm....*


*willieeeeeee*

----------


## ToEnSiA

*ik wil zo graag een vervolg!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Ala0uia

:tranen:  vervolg!!!

----------


## missy_anvers_a

Ik vind dat het te lang d uurt hoor....
En je laat ons zo lang wachten

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Nog steeds niks ??_  :frons:  


_GreetZzZ_ 
_MiSSY_

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Ga snel verder.. 
Kus nedja  :zwaai:

----------


## Bitch

we moeten wel steeds langer wachten h

----------


## ToEnSiA

_oefffffff_

----------


## Dileyla

[GLOW=tomato]Hey Rwina!!!!!
Meid ik ben helemaal verliefd  :love:  op jouw verhaal ik ben een nieuwe nummer 1 Fan!!!!!!

Ik Heb In 2 Dagen Alles Gelezen......(kopieren, plakken...je kent dat wel alleen heb ik nu 1 probleempie....ik heb geen PRINTPAPIER meer, en moet morgen iets belangrijks inleveren hahah maar me3lish heb ik wel voor deze verhaal over!!!!)

Maar Meid....Ik Zie Dat De Andere Dames Zwaar Aan Het Stressen Zijn......Ik Heb Die 2 Dagen Alles Aan n Stuk Door Gelezen NU Is Het Mijn Beurt Om Te Wachten...... :frons: 

MOhim..Rwina...Ga Plz Snel Door!!!

Boussa & Beslama
Dileyla

 :regie:  (ps: snel ik ben verslaafd geraakt..... :stout:  ) [/GLOW]

----------


## Valencia

ho Rwina,
ik volg je verhaal al sinds juli 2003 , dit is eigelijk de eerste keer dat ik reageer, ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat met je verhal want nu is het echt heel erg spannend geworden.

----------


## SaMmIeJ

WAJOOOO hij heeft haar geslagen., dits is nie n0rmaal,,!! Ga snel ferder., kan nie meer w8tten.,!!! kusj samraaa  :grote grijns:

----------


## soumeya

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey rwina  :ninja2:  

ik heb een tijdje je verhaal niet kunnnen lezen 
maar nu ben ik weer helemaal bij heb alles ingehaald

hopelijk komt je vervolg snel ben NU echt benieuwd wat er gaat gebeuren!

nou schrijf snel verder meid !


Dikke Zoen [GLOW=royalblue]xxxxxxxxxxxxx[/GLOW] Soumeyaaaaaaaaa!  :ole:

----------


## soumeya

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey rwina  :ninja2:  

ik heb een tijdje je verhaal niet kunnnen lezen 
maar nu ben ik weer helemaal bij heb alles ingehaald

hopelijk komt je vervolg snel ben NU echt benieuwd wat er gaar gebeuren!

nou schrijf snel meid !


Dikke Zoen xxxxxxxxxxxxx Soumeyaaaaaaaaa!  :ole:

----------


## sisigirl

dit verhaal is top! ik zou zeggen ga gauw verder meid!

----------


## rwina_oujdia

tering he wat kan jij goed schrijven je wilt niet weten heb morgen een proefwerk maar boeit me niet shit wat is dat stukje erg nooit verwacht dat amin esma zou slaan meid DOE IETS MET JE TALENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :maffia:

----------


## Naima_xx

hey lieverd,
alles goed met je?
ewa a zinna, wanneer ga je weer verder? laat ons niet meer lang wachten alsjeblieft???!!! Tenzij je het echt druk hebt met school ofzo, maar anders ga gewoon verder! 

nee hoor schatje, we kunnen nog wel even wachten hoor( maar niet te lang wegblijven!)

bigg boussa, Naima

----------


## Batata24

kom op nou.. ga alsjeblieft verder... please please please

----------


## nadoriazin

> _Geplaatst door Batata24_ 
> *kom op nou.. ga alsjeblieft verder... please please please*


ja a.u.b ga snel verder laat dan iets van je horen als je het druk heb zeg het dan.
zeg please iets

groetjes xxxxxx

----------


## sisigirl

volgens mij moeten we rwina-zina als vermist opgeven?!

----------


## rwina_oujdia

Hier volgt een bericht  :droef:  

Mevrouw:Rwina_rina is vermist
als u haar ergens ziet of hoort bel dan naar 0612345678

dit was het nieuws van chierin  :Smilie:

----------


## sisigirl

:huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:

----------


## youssie202

Hier volgt een bericht 

Mevrouw:Rwina_rina is vermist
als u haar ergens ziet of hoort bel dan naar 0612345678

dit was het nieuws van chierin 



[GLOW=coral]Zerma, ze zou nooit vermist raken zonder haar verhaal af te schrijven![/GLOW]

----------


## Imperatrice

ik hoop het.......  :schrik:

----------


## m0cr0layD

:jammer:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:argwaan:

----------


## missy_anvers_a

[SIZE=3][FONT=arial][COLOR=crimson][GLOW=red]  :boogjes:  salaam rwina nou het is echt te lang wachten hoor , zoals je ziet niemand heeft bijna geen geduld meer denk ik, dus ik zou graag willen dat je zou laten weten wnaneer je terug zou scrijven  :blij:

----------


## Tetounia_4-eva

wayoo weet je hoelang we moeten w8en  :brozac:

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door Tetounia_4-eva_ 
> *wayoo weet je hoelang we moeten w8en *




jah dat is waar!!!!!!!!!
ik wacht op je vervolg
much kisses from souhailla

----------


## sisigirl

ik was een paar degn weg ik kom thuis ik denk heb ik lekker een vervolg........................................... ..................maar dan NIX

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey schiet op  :blozen:  
mijn geduld is op man  :slapen:  
wil je pleas pleas pleas verder gaan.  :bandiet:  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-chierin

----------


## pancrase

he het duurt best wel lang he?

----------


## ToEnSiA

:huil:

----------


## pancrase

ik heb rwina_zina gesproken;

die zij mij sat ze snel verder gaat, sterker nog ze heeft heel wat geschreven maar, ze had gewoonweg geen tijd en volgens haarte weinig fans

dus blijf er aanmoedigen en ze zou als ze het had getypt er vandaag op zetten maar het gaat dus zo snel mogelijk op maroc . nl komen.


dus mensen moedig haar aan 



groeten pancrase

----------


## 3musketierslady

Er zijn genoeg mensen die haar aanmoedigen.. en de meeste hebben zich voor haar speciaal aangemeld o.a ik.
En we hebben geduld omdat ze de een van de beste verhalen hier schrijft..

----------


## islygolfoujda

Ik koop nog dat je verhaal nog gaat afmaken. 
Ik heb goed nieuws voor je ik kan je heel erg beroemd maken, ik heb gisteren bij een uitgever gewerkt als je wil dan kunnen zij jou verhaal publiceren ik zal je nog hierover op de hoogte berengen ik moet nu gaan ik post je later wel 


groetjes 


beslama

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door pancrase_ 
> *ik heb rwina_zina gesproken;
> 
> die zij mij sat ze snel verder gaat, sterker nog ze heeft heel wat geschreven maar, ze had gewoonweg geen tijd en volgens haarte weinig fans
> 
> dus blijf er aanmoedigen en ze zou als ze het had getypt er vandaag op zetten maar het gaat dus zo snel mogelijk op maroc . nl komen.
> 
> 
> dus mensen moedig haar aan 
> ...


daar wil ik ff wat van zeggen hoor... want daar klopt helemaal NIETS van er zijn heeel veel mensen die haar aanmoedigen onder andere IK maar jah als ze na een TIJDJE al weer niks heeft gechreven blijf ik niet vragen of ze verder gaat .... dus vandaar.... als zij weer verder gaat dan kunnen wij weer verder met comlpimentjes geven enz.... 
doeggg kus moi... loubna  :tik:

----------


## Bitch

> _Geplaatst door loubna_hotm_ 
> *daar wil ik ff wat van zeggen hoor... want daar klopt helemaal NIETS van er zijn heeel veel mensen die haar aanmoedigen onder andere IK maar jah als ze na een TIJDJE al weer niks heeft gechreven blijf ik niet vragen of ze verder gaat .... dus vandaar.... als zij weer verder gaat dan kunnen wij weer verder met comlpimentjes geven enz.... 
> doeggg kus moi... loubna *



en als ze al een vervolg je heeft geschreven kan ze hem er toch gewoon opzetten want ze prikt ook op het prikbord: wie schrijft die blijf't. volgens mij heeft ze gewoon geen zin meer en kan ze dat toch ook gewoon zeggen dat kijken wij gewoon de eerste tijd niet meer. En aan gemoedigd wordt ze zker wel.


RWINA_ZINA GA VERDER OF STOP MET HET VERHAAL HOU ONS NIET AAN HET LIJNTJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amel_mocro

het is een heel spannend verhaal elke dag kijk ik of je verder bent gegaan maar dat is nooit zo daarom wil ik graag vragen ga a.u.b verder ik vind het SPANNEND  :Wink:

----------


## rwina_zina

(ik weet het duurde lang..maar voor de mensen die het nog lezen..  :aanwal:  )

langzaam deed ik mijn ogen open en realliseerde ik me enkele minuten later wat er was gebeurd..ik keek om me heen..ik lag in bed..bij de deur zag ik mijn schoonmoeder staan met een droevig gezicht..ik probeerde langzaam op te staan maar zij rende naar me toe en smeekte me in bed te blijven..ik voelde me zo verrot..alsof ik van een flat gebouw was gevallen...ik bleef in bed..schoonmoeder kwam met een dienblad de kamer binnen..ik at wat en viel toen weer in slaap..uren later werd ik wakker..me schoonmoeder vroeg ik hoelang ik had geslapen..'anderhalf dag' antwoordde ze..ik moest huilen..'ik moet mijn moeder helpen!' ik stond op, terwijl ik naar de douche wilde lopen wierp ik een blik in de spiegel..ik schrok..me wang was een beetje opgezet..maar alhamdoelilah was het niet blauw..ik zag er niet uit!
ik barstte in tranen uit en zakte neer op de grond..op dat moment kwam amin de kamer binnen lopen..hij tilde me op en hield me stevig vast..'laat me los!' schreeuwde ik..ik sloeg hem..het stelde niets voor want hij voelde niets...amin keek bezorgd naar ze ma..ik rende de douche in en begon hard te huilen..net een klein kind..maar het huilen deed me goed! ik bleef lang douche, tot ik me goed voelde..ik stapte de douche uit..
gelukkig trof ik niemand aan in me slaapkamer..ik smeerde me in, kleedde me om, en deed make up op, zo zag je niets meer van de klap..ik kon het niet vatten dat mijn man me geslagen had..ik kon het niet geloven..dit is amin echt niet..het bestaat gewoon niet! maar ik droomde ook niet..het was allemaal echt! was ik maar nooit getrouwd snikte ik..ik hoorde iemand in de gang..het was amin die de kamer in kwam lopen, ik was bang voor hem..hij kwam mijn richting op lopen met tranen in zijn ogen..ga weg! schreeuwde ik, ik pakte mijn tas en rende de kamer uit..helemaal buiten adem stond ik buiten, ik liep langzaam naar mijn moeders huis en klopte aan, ik deed of er niet aan de hand was, en liep het huis in wat vol met mensen was. Mijn moeder kletste even met me, ik wilde bijna in tranen uitbarsten maar gelukkig liep me moeder net weg...ik ging bij ikram de kamer in die haar bruidsjurk aan het passen was..het stond haar zo mooi, ik ging op haar bed zitten.
Ikram..weet je zeker dat je wilt trouwen? Ikram keek me raar aan en begon te lachen, 'wat bazel je es! je weet dondersgoed dat ik wil trouwen gekkie!' ... ik ging er verder niet op in, ik wilde niet dat mijn zusje spijtgevoelens of iets dergelijks zou krijgen, dat wil ik haar nooit te nimmer aan doen..
ik zuchtte diep en ging liggen..ik dacht na ..de klap die ik had ontvangen van Amin..hoe? hoe heeft hij dit kunnen doen? ik wil niet meer in Marokko blijven! ik wil terug naar Nederland..

Amin en ik hadden nog geen woord uitgewiseld met elkaar en ik heb hem naar de logeerkamer getrapt, rot op, je dacht toch niet dat iemand die mij pijn doet met mij het bed mag delen!
Dacht het even niet he! hij heeft het wel proberen goed te makan maar daar ging ik niet op in..zo makkelijk ben ik ook niet, ik probeerde er zo min mogelijk aan te denken, ik sliep eigenlijk best goed nu en eten ging ook prima, van mijn plek op me wang zag je niets meer, daar was ik dan wel weer blij om.
Ikram trouwt morgen, normaal gesproken hebben amin en ik dan al kleren inkopen gedaan, want uiterlijk was voor amin en mij best belangrijk, we wilde er altijd leuk uitzien op bruiloften, we wilde bij elkaar passen, zo had hij meestal dezelde kleur stropdas als mijn jurk, maar het zal dit keer wel drama worden. Hij een paarse stropdas en ik een groene jurk.. tuurlijk wilde ik hem wel meesleuren naar de stad om iets uit te zoeken..maar ja we hebben ruzie dus dat gaat niet, ik had dan wel uit Nederland wat jurken meegenomen, maar die heb ik al aangetrokken op feesten dus dat gaat mooi niet door aangezien dit de bruiloft van mijn zusje is, deze twee dagen was een heel gedoe voor mij geweest, ik heb veel geholpen omdat gister en eergister er feesten waren bij ons thuis, morgen is het zo dat Mo me zusje komt 'ophalen' en hij dan officieel haar man is, we houden het gewoon in een zaal dus dat ophalen is niet nodig, ikram heeft het allemaal goed georganiseerd.

ik hoorde wat gerommel en draaide me om, amin kwam mijn kamer binnen lopen met grote cadeau's voor Ikram, ik had tegen zijn moeder gezegt dat hij voor de cadeau's moest zorgen en dat heeft ie dus ook gedaan zo te zien, ik weet dat dit ook een slijm actie voor hem is maar nee dat ik daar ik trap..
ik stond op en liep langs hem heen en deed alsof ik hem niet eens zag staan...ik voelde zijn zachte hand de mijne vasthouden..ik trilde en onderdrukte mijn liefde voor hem..waarom voelde ik met de dag meer voor hem waarom! ik begon steeds meer van hem te houden en verliefd op hem was ik tot over mijn oren!
ik voelde me hart kloppen en maakte me los van hem...'wat moet je?' Amin keek me aan met zwakke ogen..'Esma ik voel me niet goed'...ik keek hem van top tot teen aan ' moet je naar de dokter gaan..' ik maakte me los en begon als een gek in de douche te janken..wat had ik gezegd! hij zag er echt ziek uit en ik moest die kut opmerking maken! ik kon niet terug gaan en sorry zeggen..dat doe ik voor geen goud! 
ik droogte me tranen en liep terug..ik zag amin op de grond zitten, hij was helemaal bleek geworden..
ik kreeg weer een duivelse koele blik op me gezicht en zei ' we moeten naar de stad kleren kopen  :moe: ' 
Amin keek me aan en knikte 'ik wacht op je in de auto esma' ik knikte, ik pakte mijn tas en liep naar beneden, bij wachtte voor de deur op me en ik stapte gelijk in, ik deed mijn gordel om en keek uit het raam..
het was stil..Amin zocht wat cd's, hij bood zijn excuses aan toen hij per ongelijk mijn been raakte, ik bleef zonder me te veroeren uit het raam kijken. We kwamen aan bij de grote markt, terwijl Amin een plekje zocht graaide ik in mijn tas, ik stapte uit en Amin liep me achterna we zeiden niets tegen elkaar. We stapte een zaak binnen en zochten wat kleren uit..amin hoefte niet naar een pak te kijken, hij had genoeg pakken mee..en ik wist dat hij nooit van z'n leven een pak uit Marokko aan zou trekken, hij zocht alleen een mooi overhemd en een stropdas, we konden niets vinden..we liepen winkel in winkel uit..maar zonder resultaat...
'zullen we naar een andere stad gaan esma?' vroeg amin me zacht..ik keek hem aan en keek naar me horloge, we hadden nog wel alle tijd, 'we hoeven niet vroeg thuis te zijn hoor' grapte hij.. ik maakte een beweging die Amin 'mij best' vertelde..we stapte de auto weer in, ik bekeek amin terwijl hij met zijn rug naar me toegekeerd stond hij zag er zo mooi uit met zijn bruine sandalen ze witte linnen broek en ze bruine blousje..zijn brede rug kwam daar echt uit..ik zuchtte en keek de andere kant op, het werd een lange reis, we reden zeker zo'n 3 uur naar Oujda, nadat we uitstapte rekte ik me even goed uit, ik was echt helemaal suf geworden van de reis..
maar het was de moeite waard, we konden geen genoeg krijgen van het winkelen, af en toe lachtte we wel om wat mensen om ons heen, maar directe contact was er niet..we vonden een winkeltje met prachtige kleding..
er hing een ongelovelijk mooie mannen outfit..het was zo een jelaba met bijpassende broek, de winkelier legde ons uit dat dat de nieuwste trend voor een man was om op een bruiloft te dragen..hij was wit met lichtgrijze strepen..Amin was er verliefd op geworden, de winkelier had om het af te maken ook nog eens prachtige marokkaanse schoenen erbij..dat was de druppel voor Amin, 'ik neem hem'...'ehm..heeft u geen bijpassende jurk voor mij vrouw? wij willen altijd leuk bij elkaar passen qua kleding ziet uw' de man moest lachen en vroeg me met hem mee te lopen..hij had mooie jurken achter hangen voor ook een pittige prijs, ik wilde iets anders, net als amin, vertelde ik de man, hij schotelde me een witte jurk voor in een vorm van een djelabba, het was een dikke witte stof prachtig bewerkt! daar konden mijn zilveren sieraden bij die ik thuis had liggen en nooit om deed, amin vind het mooi, we zouden echt opvallen dat zonder meer! want dit hebben weinig mensen! maar dat is beter, het is me zusje die trouwt, niet zomaar iemand! de kleding werd ingepakt..we bedankte de man en hij bedankte 'ons' oftewel amin voor de vette fooi..
we zochten een eetcafeetje op en aten op een terrasje wat..de zon ging langzaam ten onder..was wel mooi..maar nee, in een romantische bui was ik niet...ik voelde me niet goed..want mijn man had mij geslagen, dat is iets wat ik niet zomaar kan vergeten..

terug reis leek sneller te gaan, denk dat dat komt doordat ik in de auto in slaap viel..in Nador werd ik wakker..ik stapte de auto uit en liep het huis in, ik hoorde veel gekreet uit ons huis komen...ik keek even naar mijn oude huis en wierp een blik op amin, hij keek me bezorgd aan, ik liep naar boven en hing de kleding van mij en amin aan een hanger, amin nam gelijk een douche, toen hij klaar was stapte ik de douche in...en nam een heerlijk lange douche..toen ik klaar was zag ik amin slapen op mijn bed, hij schoot wakker en wilde weggaan, 'blijf maar slapen  :moe: ' zei ik droog..ik ging bleef dan ook en trok de denkens over zich heen, eigelijk was ik blij dat hij weer met mij in bed zou slapen, ik zal de hele nacht niet slapen en van elke seconde genieten, zo erg veel hou ik van hem, ik trok mijn pyjama aan en kamde me haar die ik in een vlecht deed, ik deed een geurtje op en kroop zachtjes en voorzichtig mijn bed in, amin draaide zich naar me om met zijn ogen gesloten, 'ik hou van je esma' hoorde ik zacht..ik snikte en kreeg tranen, na 5 minuten kreeg ik pas wat uit mijn mond 'ik ga bij je weg amin'...amin hoorde dit niet want hij was al in slaap gevallen...

het stond vast, ik kon niet anders, ik maak hem alleen maar ongelukkig op deze manier, en hij mij..
na ikram's bruiloft ga ik kijken naar een ticket naar Nederland, en ik Nederland kijk ik wel waar ik heen ga, 
ik lag alweer 2 uur lang te piekeren en te staren naar amin's slapende gezicht..hij was zojuist wakker geworden.. met nog steeds gesloten ogen voelde ik amin's handen op mijn rug..hij kuste me.. maar ik verzette me er niet tegen..na een tijdje hield hij op en draaide zich weer om, dat was mischien wel zijn laatste kus geweest..ik begon allemaal enge ideeen te krijgen over vluchten naar het buitenland zodra ik in Nederland ben..ik ga er pas over nadenken als ik in het vliegtuig zit..dit is iets wat ik moet doen voor de toekomst van amin en mij, zo zijn we niet gelukkig, nu krijgt hij de kans om met Romaysa te trouwen en ik om gelukkig te worden, tranen werden 1 bij mijn kin, hoe? hoe kan ik nou gelukkig worden zonder amin! dat is niet mogelijk! maar dat terzijde, ik wil dat amin gelukkig word...ik ben niet belangrijk...
ik zag de zon opkomen..ik had letterlijk de hele nacht niet geslapen..het was denk ik 6 uur en besloot daarom ook even te gaan slapen, ik kroop dicht tegen amin aan omdat ik wist dat hij diep sliep en toch niet meer wakker zou worden..ik streelde over zijn wang en viel in diepe slaap..

de volgende ochtend..nou ochtend..het was al 1 uur..ik had gelukkig toch nog lekker kunnen slapen..amin lag niet meer naast me, zijn plek werd warm gehouden door de zon die op zijn kant van het bed scheen...
ik hoorde hem de kamer binnen komen, hij gaf me een briefje, 'je hoeft niets te zeggen..volg me alleen..'
ik keek hem aan en liep achter hem aan, hij bracht me naar de douche, daar hing een lekker jurkje, ik moest die waarschijnlijk aandoen, ik deed dat na een douche die ik nam, ik trok me kleding aan en ging amn achterna, ik stapte de auto in, amin reed, we kwamen aan bij een sauna, we kregen daar een heerlijke masage, verder werden we daar verwent met allerlei Marokkaanse snufjes..heeeeeerlijk...mijn dank was eigenlijk groot, maar ik liet niets merken, ik wil niet dat mijn gedachtte over overmorgen veranderd...amin probeert mij gelukkig te maken, maar ik kan niet gelukkig zijn als hij dat ook niet is...

thuis aangekomen deed ik mijn kleren aan en amin ook, mijn make up en haar liet ik doen door een vrouw met wie ik een afspraak had...de vrouw maakte me mooi op en ook me haar stak ze prachtig op, amin vond het blijkbaar interressant want hij zat me de hele tijd aan te kijken, toen we klaar waren gingen we op weg naar de zaal..was al druk en mensen zagen er mooi uit, er werd gelijk al positief commentaar gegeven op onze kleding, alle mensen vonden het mooi en al onze vrienden die niets van onze ruzie wisten gaven ons een dikke tien voor de kleding die we beide aan hadden..ik glimlachte alleen maar.. en amin vertelde dat we naar Oujda waren geweest..'waarom heb je ons niet mee gevraagd!' waren hun reacties...amin begon te lachen..'ik wilde met mijn vrouw zijn..' ik deed alsof ik het nie hoorde..'aaaaah wat liefff broer!' begon Mo...
met ze alle zaten we aan 1 tafel en er werd al volop muziek gedraaid, we praten allemaal wat bij en toen ik mijn moeder zag ging ik van tafel..ik hield me moeder met wat dingen...de zaal was groot en de lichten waren uit doordat de bruid binnen zou komen..Ikram zag er zo mooi uit dat ik huilde...het was zo druk in de zaal! en het zag er allemaal zo mooi uit! ik kon het niet geloven dat mijn zusje trouwt! 
de avond liep perfect! alles ging goed en mooi! net zo mooi als de bruiloft van amin en mij! heel goed georganiseerd! maar ik had ook niet anders verwacht van mijn zusje..
het werd laat, het was al diep in de nacht en de mensen hadden het zo te zien zo naar hun zin dat ze niet naar huis wilde gaan!  :grote grijns: . Ik was blij voor ikram, ze was zo gelukkig..maar dat was ik ook in het begin  :frons: , ik trok me niets aan van mijn domme gedachtes...'ik ga naar huis' zei ik koel tegen amin, mensen begonnen weg te gaan..de bruid&bruidegom waren ook al weg, ikram en mo zullen straks met de auto naar Tanger gaan, ze hebben daar een bruidsuite gehuurd in een mooi hotel en zullen hun verdere vakantie daar vieren.
Het werd dus ook tijd voor ons om naar huis te gaan.

----------


## rwina_zina

Nee mevrouw, ik heb een enkeltje nodig naar Amsterdam..! ik ben elk reisbureau afgeweest en alles zit vol...
ik stap mijn auto weer in en rij een stukje door, wat moet ik nou ik godsnaam doen! alle vliegtuigen zitten vol! 
ik kan niet hier blijven al moet ik...! pff..ik zucht en sla me handen voor mijn gezicht....GODVERDOMME! schreeuw ik uit..ik heb nooit geluk! ik blader wat in mijn telefoon om mina te bellen..ik moet het toch aan iemand kwijt allemaal! ik sta er nu helemaal alleen voor! maar mina kan in dit niet aandoen, zij gaat verloven binnekort...naual ook...ik heb gewoon helemaal niemand! ik blader wat door in mijn telefoon en mijn hand stopt met zoeken als ik bij illias ben aangekomen...ik bijt op mijn lip en denk na...zonder dat ik het door heb druk ik op 'bellen', 'hallo'? hoor ik aan de andere kant van de lijn...ik kan me tranen niet inhouden en huil als een klein kind...'esma!' hoor ik illias roepen....
nadat ik wat kalmer ben geworden vertel ik illias waar ik ben..'luister esma, ga nu naar huis en ik bel je om 19.00 uur..hou je telefoon bij je. Ik doe wat hij zegt..thuis trof ik niemand aan, de tijd ging gelukkig snel, precies om 19.00 werd ik gebeld..ik vertel illias alles..ook wat ik van plan ben..'esma weet je zeker dat je bij hem weg wilt? hij is gek op je, amin houd van je esma!!' hou op! schreeuw ik...ik wil dit! ik wil weg!
illias is stil..'esma..zorg dat je morgen om 5 uur 's ochtends voor je deur staat...'

Ilias wist waar ik woonde..hij zou me om 5 uur komen ophalen..wat er dan zou gebeuren wist ik niet..
illias vertelde me dat ik alleen de spullen die ik nodig had moest meenemen..ik pakte al mijn goud in en wat kledingstukken...ook nam ik foto's mee van Amin..waarom weet ik niet..was het niet de bedoeling om hem te vergeten? al mijn spullen die ik mee zou nemen verstopte ik beneden..zodat als ik de deur uit zou gaan het gelijk met me mee kon nemen...het is nu 01.00, amin ligt in bed...telkens als ik hem zie moet ik huilen..wat hou ik van hem! niet normaal meer! wat ga ik hem missen! al die dingetjes die hij voor me doet..!
na lang nadenken bedacht ik hem een brief te schrijven, ik kan hem niet zo laten, straks gaat hij nog eens denken dat ik dood ben ofzo...ik maak er een korte brief van...nadat ik had gedoucht en me haar had gedaan deed ik mijn pyjama aan, mijn witte pyjama, het was een broek met een truitje daarop, ik had een vest naast mijn tas neergelegd..mijn tas kon ik niet vergeten, daar zat mijn paspoort en alle andere belangrijke dingen in... 

'lieve amin,

Sorry, zoals je heb gemerkt ben ik er niet meer, ik weet dat dit je gelukkig gaat maken..al zal het je even dwars zitten dat ik weg ben, zal het je later goed doen..je bent niet gelukkig met mij....we waren wel gelukkig..tenminste, dat was ik wel..maar het liep allemaal fout...het ging niet meer goed amin..jij houd niet van mij..ik kan je niet van mij laten houden..dat is fout..ik heb gemerkt dat je wat voor Romaysa voelt..daarom zeg ik met pijn in mijn hart dat je moet hertrouwen met haar... ik doe alles wat jou gelukkig maakt..en ik denk dat dit je gelukkig zal maken..ik wil niet bij je weg..maar ik kan niet met iemand blijven die me niet moet, die niet gelukkig met me is..ik vraag je me te vergeten. Ik kan je niet zeggen waar ik naar toe ga, wel kan ik je vertellen dat ik nu op weg ben naar Nederland, daar zal ik verder een plaats vinden om te verblijven..
Je moet weten dat dit een moeilijke keuze is geweest...ik verlaat mijn ouders en zusjes..mijn vrienden en mijn beste vriendin maar het ergste mijn lieve man...vertel me ouders asjeblieft dat ik niet anders kon..vertel ze wat er allemaal is gebeurd..zeg onze vrienden dat ik ze voor altijd in mijn hart zal houden...zeg mina dat ik van haar hou...en weet dat ik altijd van je zal houden en geen ander in jou plaats zal nemen..

Esma..' 
me ogen waren knalrood van het huilen, de brief deed ik in een envelop, ik had geen tijd om te huilen, ik moest nu doen wat ik moet doen....even snel kroop ik in bed om voor het laatst van Amin te genieten...
ik keek naar zijn gezicht en vroeg me zo hard af hoe ik hem kon verlaten! hoe kon ik dit lieve persoontje verlaten?! het is voor zijn eigen bestwil...even vertelde een stemmetje mij dat Amin wel van me hield en hij mij nodig had...ik schudde me hoofd en keek met een glimlachje naar slaapkop Amin, als hij nu eens wist dat ik weg zou gaan zou hij kranen huilen..of nee..mischien zou hij mij slaan...nee dat was eenmalig..of toch niet?
ik stopte nu definitief met denken....een zacht kusje op zijn mond was het einde...ik wist dat ik nu moest gaan..Ik stond op en liep langzaam naar beneden....illias stuurde me een smsje dat hij aan het eind van de straat stond...ik pakte mijn spullen in mijn hand en deed voorzichtig de deur open...ik sloot de deur en rende!!! ik rende alsof me leven ervanaf hing! ik had mijn slippers in mijn hand en ik voelde glasscherven mijn voeten in gaan..de pijn voelde ik echter niet..ik rende..ik rende....illias gooide de deur open en ik sprong erin....hij scheurde weg.....mijn voeten bloedde maar ik was daar niet op geconcentreerd, ik was bang dat Amin me weg heeft horen gaan en me nu aan het achtervolgen is met de auto..alhoewel dat denk ik onmogelijk was was ik toch bang...illias reed hard....we hadden nog geen woord tegen elkaar gezegd...en ik wist niet waar we nu heen gingen....het was donker en ik zag niks...ik probeerde de glasscherven uit mijn voeten te halen...ik huilde van blijdschap toen ik een grote boot met groen/rode letters 'Ferri Maroc' zag staan...we waren binnen...en de boot vertrok...ik voelde heel langzaam dat amin en ik uit elkaar getrokken werden...illias en ik zaten bij allemaal oude mensen die sliepen....ik huilde en huilde...illias streelde door mijn haar en hield mijn hoofd tegen zijn borstkas....tot ik in slaap viel....

ik werd wakker om een uur of 9 door een verschrikkelijke pijn in mijn voeten..ik gilde van de pijn...gelukkig waren de mensen die bij ons in de ruimte zaten er niet, alle mensen zaten natuurlijk in het 'gezellige' gedeelte..
of waren aan het eten of waren op het dek aan het genieten...illias schrok wakker en kalmeerde me...hij schrok toen hij me voeten zag..ze waren een beetje opgezwollen onder en ik kon moeilijk lopen...teringlijers uit onze straat moeten weer die coca cola flesjes kapot slaan op onze stoep! tfoe! illias haalde de laatste scherven eruit en ik huilde van de pijn..ik droogte me tranen toen illias klaar was..illias stond op en liep weg..ik keek hem bang aan...stel hij zou weggaan! dat zei ik hardop, illias kreeg een glimlach..esma ik kan moeilijk van de boot af springen...ik laat je nooit alleen esma..nooit! wat jij nu meemaakt heb ik ook meegemaakt...ik weet wat er door je heen gaat maar je staat er nie alleen voor! ik knikte...illias kwam snel terug met eten..ik had zo een honger, dat merkte ik pas toen ik eten zag..ik propte me helemaal vol...zullen we even naar het dek gaan esma als je kan? ik knikte..ik had echt zin in frisse lucht..in hinkelde wat..maar illia hielp me gelukkig..op het dek pakte ik mijn telefoon tevoorschijn...ik had de hele ochtend geen bereik gehad maar omdat we er al bijna zijn stroomde de smsjes binnen..illias keek me bezorgd aan...ik keek hem aan en gooide me telefoon het water in...
ik heb alles achter gelaten illias..huilde ik...alles! ik zal nooit meer mijn woonplaats zien...mijn vrienden...
'esma beloof me alles te vergeten tot Nederland' ik knikte...ik beloof het...

onderweg praten illias over van alles! we hadden het gezellig samen...ik had me aan me belofte gehouden..ik had het helemaal niet over al dat gedoe, ik Spanje hebben we zelfs nog even geshopt en in Frankrijk ook...
we rijden nu Nederland binnen...dat betekende dus dat ik er weer over mocht praten..'illias, welk tehuis moet ik bezoeken? ik wil niet in een tehuis in Amsterdam...dan neem ik teveel risico's met me mee..illias keek me vreemd aan...'waar heb je het over', ik heb toch een huis! ik keek hem met een rood hoofd aan..'illias dat kan ik je niet aandoen..je hebt al zoveel voor me gedaan..ik kan niet in je huis wonen! hij keek me verbaast aan..'esma! denk je dat ik je ergens anders laat wonen! dat ik je laat zwerven!' ik lachte maar ik schaamde me dood! 'illias waar heb je een huis?' 'in Rotterdam' lachtte hij....ik moest ook lachen..'wat moet jij nou in Rotterdam! mis je belgie niet!' hij knikte..'ik mis het heel erg..ooit zal ik dan ook terug gaan, maar nu niet..en ik vermaak me wel hoor in Rotterdam! leuke stad!'....Esma, wil je nog naar jou huis gaan? ik knikte terwijl ik naar beneden keek..' ik pakte alvast me sleutels..terwijl we er nog lang niet waren...
Ik kreeg weer eens tranen toen we aankwamen...voor mijn deur...illias bleef in de auto..'illias wil je aub met me meegaan?' illias knikte en stapte uit..ik deed de deur open en schopte alle post weg...'mooi huis' hoorde ik Illias zeggen..mijn hart klopte erger en erger en toen ik die foto in de woonkamer zag hangen van amin en mij.....ik pakte belangrijke spullen en zette die in de auto..........ik stapte de douche in boven en schreef met lipstift op de spiegel 'ik zal altijd van je bljiven houden'...........
met tranen verliet ik het huis...op weg naar mischien een nieuw leven..nee, dat kan niet zonder amin.. :frons:

----------


## Imperatrice

wow, toen ik je stuk las, kropen letterlijk de rillingen over mijn rug?
als ik jou was zou ik heel snel naar een uitgeverij rennen, en dan ook cht heel snel 

We zijn niet boos hoor dat het zo lang duurde, alleen we maakten ons zorgen

doeidoei  :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

ga gauw verder en die esma heeft pakkie  :stomp:  nodig als je zogenaamd van iemand houdt dan laat je diegene niet in de steek en de schande  :maf:  voor haar ouders ik weet wel dat het maar een verhaal is maar je kan je inleven in het verhaal vandaar 


groeten






PANCRASE
TRAIN HARD IGHT EASY

----------


## niedra

RWINA_ZINA BEN ZO VERDRIETIG  :traan1:   :traan1:   :traan1:  

WROM ZIJN AMIN EN ESMA UIT ELKAAR. DAT VIND IK EGT NIET LEUK, IK HOOP DAT ZE BIJELKAAR TERUG KOMEN EN HOPELIJK KRIJGEN ILIAS EN ESMA NIKS MET ELKAAR ANDERS WORDT IK EGT  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  :mad;

oke rwina_zina please laat ze weer bijelkaar komen pleaseeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Carae

*G A T A A R - G R A A F - S H E E H - AF zoals ze bij ons in Belgi zeggen. Ik volg je verhaal al van het begin, maar heb nooit een reactie neergezet. Mohiem je verhaal is B A N G E L I J K , dus ga gauw verder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Carae *

----------


## marocgirlie

hey rwina zina ik zie dat je nu online bent ga je nog een vervolg schrijven of niet want je moet wel inhalen wat je niet hebt geschreven he hahahahhaha maar ik hoop echt dat je nu een vervolg aan het schrijven bent maar wil je even reageren op dit verhaal en zeggen of je verder gaat met dit verhaal of of je iets anders aan het doen bent

oke doei xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## amel_mocro

ik ben helemaal gek op dit verhaal ik vind het egt zielig ik wou gewoon gaan huilen en laat amin en esma weer bijelkaar komen
ze passen bij elkaar ga snel verder ik w8 op een vervolg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Carae

*Ik vind dat Esma Amin eens een goed lesje moet leren, ik zou me niet laten doen als mijn man me had geslagen. Dus laat Amin maar zwaar afzien, Esma & Ilias lijkt me ook wat......anders wordt het weer clich. *

----------


## missmagreb

hey hey sgatjuh
alles goed.
WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUW!!
je heb zo'n talent nioet normaal joh.
nou ga snel verder want ik kan nie meer w8en

----------


## m0cr0layD

Goed vervolg !!!!! Nu snel weer een vervolgje hoop ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

-xxxxxxxxx-

----------


## ToEnSiA

HEEY SCHATJE JE MOET CKERR GAUW VERDER GAAN EN OWEE ALS WE WEER LANG MOETTEN W8EN  :Mad:

----------


## Bitch

Jeetje ik heb echt gejankt zo mooi wat het. echt prachtig.... ik heb er geen woorden voor alleen dat je snel verder moet gaan.

Please ik smeek het je laat ons niet te lang wachten.

echt een super verhaal....

Ga snel verder meid!!!!!! Ik wacht erop!!!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Geen woorden vooorrr

zoo mooi zoo droevig..echt mooi joh tbarkallah

ga snel verder..  :regie:  

TOt hoors inshallah

----------


## niedra

> _Geplaatst door Carae_ 
> *Ik vind dat Esma Amin eens een goed lesje moet leren, ik zou me niet laten doen als mijn man me had geslagen. Dus laat Amin maar zwaar afzien, Esma & Ilias lijkt me ook wat......anders wordt het weer clich.  *



DAAR BEN IK HET TOTALLY........... NOT MET JE EENS DAGGGGGGGGG EGT GEEN ESMA EN ILIAS HOOR DOEIIIIIIIIIIII PLEASERWINA_ZINA BRENG ZE BIJELKAAR HIJ MOET HAAR GAAN ZOEKEN OF WHATEVER MAAR WALLAH ZE MOETEN EGT NIET UITELKAAR DAT ZOU IK EGT NIT LEUK VINDEN.

ESMA EN ILIAS  :fuckit2:   :fuckit2:   :fuckit2:   :fuckit2:   :fuckit2:  
ESMA EN AMIN  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## fatosch_zohra

HE MEISSIE
K BEN JE NIEUWE FAN
ECHT EEN PRACHTIGE VERHAAL..
GA JE SNEL VERDER
XXXX je NIEUWE FAN FATIMA
BIJ *********** HEBBEN ZE DEZE VERHAAL OOK STAAAN.

----------


## real_maroccia

safi...toen ik je vervolg las... had ik zoon kei mooi slow rnb nummer op..en bij dat stuk toen ze die brief schreeef.waaayooo...




hoe pussyachtig dit klinkt........



i Cried.................



jE HEBT ECHT TALENT...


GA SNEL DOOR

----------


## missy_anvers_a

HEY WILIE GRAAF AF SUPER MOEHIM NIET NORMAAL, BRENG ASMA EN AMIN TERUG BIJ ELKAAR AUB WILIEE SCHRIJF SNEL VERDER AUBBBBBBBBBB DOEI DOEI

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

WooooW mooi verhaal!!.. Ik wil dat Esma & Amine bij elkaar komen!!!!...  :traan1:  
Schrijf snel een vervolg ...  :engel:  
Koesjah.. xxx Nadia  :Cool:

----------


## real_maroccia

Ewaaa.. laat ons aub geen dagen weer w8en....


Hefek..:verlegen:

----------


## sisigirl

bedankt voor t vervolg. wanneer ga je weer verder???

----------


## Naima_xx

hey hbiba, alles goed met je??
bedankt voor je prachtig vervolg!

wallah echt mooi gewoon (maar dat zijn we onderand wel gewend van jou! maar toch blijf je ons elke keer weer verbazen!)

ga snel verder!! 

bigg boussa.

Naima

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
eindelijk heb je weer geschreven maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen je heb er weer een toppertje van gemaakt en zoals je van velen hoort dat je het moet uitgeven hebben ze daar helemaal gelijk in.
maar ik hoop dat je ons niet meer zolang laat w8en als bij de vorige keer . dus schrijf pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee zo snel mogelijk verder.
heel veel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxjes van m'tiouia

----------


## missy_anvers_a

hey ewa zeg ons wel wanneer je terug verderschrijft want ik meld me echt elke dag aan speciaal voor te zien of je iets verder hebt geschreven h ok beslama

----------


## niedra

iwa rwina_zina kom op man laat ons weer niet te lang w8te oke pleaseee  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## rwina_zina

Ilias eten! riep ik naar boven..'ik kom al, ik kom al' riep hij terug. Een grote glimlach kwam de trap af.
Ik woon nu al 7 maanden met Ilias zonder enige problemen. Er zijn wel diverse zoektochten naar mij geweest die van Amin af kwamen maar omdat ik niet ingeschreven sta in Rotterdam kon hij nergens achter komen. Ik heb contact met niemand meer. Niemand van onze vrienden groep. Ik mis ze ongelovelijk! Maar daar is niets aan te doen..elke dag praat ik met Ilias over hoe erg ik Amin mis. Hij heeft er meer dan begrip voor en steunt me enorm. Ik heb me moeder meerdere keren gebeld die me letterlijk huilend heeft gesmeekt om terug te komen voor Amin. Ze zegt dat hij elke dag bij haar thuis is en dat hij om mij huilt. Ik geloof het wel..maar ik denk toch dat dit het beste voor hem is. Werk heb ik nog niet maar Ilias verdient genoeg om mij te kunnen onderhouden. Ik zal nooit vergeten wat hij voor mij gedaan heeft. Het is gezellig met hem en we lachen veel. Ik ga nog niet echt de deur uit. Daarmee bedoel ik naar andere steden. Wel ga ik soms boodschappen doen of even snel winkelen. Ik ben wel vaak alleen thuis doordat Ilias werkt, ik neem hem dat niet kwalijk. Hij zit nu eenmaal in een periode dat hij veel werkt. we zitten beide in dezelfde situatie, alleen hij iets langer..langzaam proberen we contact met onze familie leden te krijgen. Zo heeft Ilias na lang zeuren mij zover gekregen om mijn moeder te bellen, ik bel nu regelmatig met haar. In het begin smeekte ze wel veel om terug te komen, maar nu gaan de gesprekken wat soepeler. Ze vertelt me wat ze allemaal doet en hoe het gaat met iedereen. We kunnen ook lachen aan de telefoon en normale gesprekken voeren. Een gesprek zonder dat ze iets vertelt over Amin is er nog niet geweest. Ik weet dat mijn moeder snel een drama maakt van iets. Maar ik denk toch wel dat ze het meent wat ze allemaal zegt. Het gaat niet goed met Amin..ik vind dat zo verschrikkelijk, maar ik kan de tijd niet terug draaien noch kan ik voor Amin gaan staan en zeggen 'SUPRISE I'M BACK!'. Dat gaat gewoon niet, ik ben weggelopen. Dat zal hij nooit vergeten. Het zal altijd wel in een ruzie terug komen. Dus blijf ik in Rotterdam. Mijn moeder vroeg me een keer af te spreken met haar. Ze wilde naar een plek komen om me te zien. Ik vertrouw me moeder wel. Maar ik ben niet op mijn achterhoofd gevallen. Het gaat goed met mij, elke dag aan Amin denken en elke nacht om hem huilen is min of meer een gewoonte geworden. Ik heb ook weleens op het punt gestaan om de trein te pakken naar hartje Amsterdam en naar mijn man te gaan. Maar dat gaat niet meer. Ook heb ik Ilias zo ver gekregen om zijn zusje te bellen. Karima was zo blij! Ze begon begrip te tonen voor het feit dat hij zijn "vrouw" verlaten heeft doordat Ilias het allemaal uit begon te leggen. Hij belde haar nu ook best vaak. Ilias is wel gerustgesteld nu Karima is verloofd met Mo. Ja, ze zijn dus verloofd. Ik kon daar helaas niet bij zijn. Ilias ook niet. Ilias heeft toen de hele avond op de bank gehuild om zijn zusje. Hij vond het zo rot voor haar dat hij er als broer nie voor haar was. Die avond heb ik hem getroost totdat hij op de bank in slaap viel. Ik had zo een medelijden met hem! De volgende ochtend wilde ik hem wakker maken omdat we op zondag meestal een dvdtje of 4 kijken. Maar trof ik hem niet aan op de bank. Ik was ongelovelijk ongerust. Ik werd gek. Later in de avond kwam hij thuis. Naaa ruzie dat ik met hem maakte! 'We bellen elkaar voortaan!!' schreeuwde ik naar hem. Sinds die dag belt ie me om de paar uur wel om te checken of alles goed gaat. Ilias heeft ook veel vrienden gemaakt in Rotterdam. Alleen sinds ik hier woon heeft hij nog nooit iemand mee naar huis genomen. Behalve Majid, dat is zijn beste vriend. Die ken ik nu ook al door en door. Onwijs lieve jongen en hij is ook de enige die alles weet over mij en Ilias. Respect heeft Ilias dus wel degelijk voor mij. Ik kan hier niet voor altijd blijven. Als ik dat tegen Ilias zeg kijkt hij me raar aan en zegt ie vaak 'waarom niet'. Maar ik weet dat hij ooit nog voor het echie gaat trouwen. Ze vrouw ziet me hier al zitten. Nou nee. Dat doe ik mezelf niet aan. Het erge is dat ik niet weet wanneer ik een dame op de stoep kan verwachten. Maar ja, tot die tijd zie ik het allemaal wel. Ilias is in die 7 maanden dat ik hier ben nooit begonnen over dat hij van me houd of me anders bekijkt. Ik zie hem als me broer en hij denk ik op het moment als zusje. We hebben nooit ruzie over het huishouden of iets dergelijks. De ene dag mag ik niets aanraken en doet hij alles inc. koken, en de andere dag doe ik alles. Soms doen we alles samen. Hij is vrij makkelijk daar in. Toch voel ik dat ik hem tot last ben. Die ene keer dat hij met z'n werk een week naar Londen zou gaan. Hij is niet gegaan om mij. Hij wilde me niet alleen laten. Dat heb ik hem horen zeggen aan de telefoon tegen zijn beste vriend/collega Majid. Tegen mij loog hij dat hij geen zin had. Ik begreep wel dat hij dit voor me deed. Maar voelde me schuldig! Majid is toen ook niet gegaan. Dat vond ik zo erg! Ik heb toen op een zekere avond toen Majid bleef eten me excuses aan beiden aangeboden. Ze werden beide gek 'nee! esma je moet je niet schuldig voelen!' zo lief van ze. 

'Waar denk je aan', vroeg Ilias me terwijl hij een slok van zijn drinken nam. Ik lachte naar hem. 'Niets'. 'Das niet waar Esma' ik ken je langer als vandaag  :grote grijns: , 'nee ik dacht gewoon, gewoon aan alles'. Ilias knikte, dat heb ik ook weleens. Ik wilde je nie storen, maar je bent sinds je me riep om te eten van deze aardbol verwenen. Ik praat tegen je maar je antwoorde niet eens terug  :tik: . Dat meen je niet! Ik schoot in de lach. Sorry Ilias was er even niet bij! 'Ja even een half uur' zei hij sarcastisch. Ik moest nu alleen nog maar erger lachen. Ilias stond op met een grote lieve glimlach op zijn gezicht. Hij ruimde alles op en begon af te wassen. Ik liep alvast naar de dvd speler en gooide er een dvd in. 'Welke smaak' riep Ilias vanuit de keuken. 'Doe maar aarbei en pistasch'. Dvdtje kijken zonder ijs bestond niet voor mij en Ilias. Ik rende naar boven en pakte de dekbedden. Ik liep eerst naar mij kamer. Ik had de kamer gehad die eigenlijk van Ilias was. Dat hoefde niet, maar hij stond erop! Het was een grote kamer. Ilias had hem roze voor mij gemaakt. Eerst hoorde Ilias me uit over welke kamer echt mijn droomkamer was toen ik klein was. Ik vertelde hem dat alles roze was in mijn droomkamer. En op de plafon wolkjes in het blauw. Zo had ik nog meer zegjes gedaan. Na een week bevond ik me in mijn droomkamer. Het was nog mooier als mijn droomkamer! Ilias heeft de logeer kamer. Ook groot en ziet er netjes uit. De pc staat in de woonkamer. Maar in beide kamers hebben we tv's. Want in het begin kwamen beide echt slaap tekort door alle problemen. Nu gaat ie eens in de zoveel tijd aan. Als ik tv kijk is het in de woonkamer met Ilias. 'Esma' de film begint! hoorde in hem roepen. Ik pakte de dekbedden en liep langzaam de trap af voordat ik op mijn bek zou gaan. Ilias zat al van zijn ijs te eten en de film te kijken. Ik gooide de dekbedden naar hem toe en riep 'terug spoelen terug spoelen' illias lachte me uit. Toe lachen noemde hij het.
Maar hij deed wat ik hem vroeg, ik ging lekker zitten met de dekbed over me heen en de bak ijs in mijn handen. Ilias sprong naast me op de bank....

De volgende ochtend spraken Illias en ik af vroeg op te staan om samen de stad in te gaan. ik nam en douch en kleedde me om. Mischien hadden we nooit de stad in moeten gaan. Nee niet dat ik jaloers was. Maar mischien had het wel problemen voorkomen, mischien ook niet. Mischien is het helemaal geen probleem...

Kom we lopen nog even de supermarkt in Ilias, even wat lekkers halen voor thuis. Ilias knikte. Het was druk in de supermarkt. We wilde alleen wat lekkers halen, maar besloten gelijk boodschappen voor de hele week te doen. Dan hoeven we dat in ieder geval morgen niet meer te doen. Ilias liep met het winkelwagentje en ik pakte alle benodigde spullen. 'Sorry, mag ik wat vragen?' hoorde ik een meisjes stem achter me..ik keek om en zag een meid Ilias vragen waar de brood zich bevond. Ze zag mij en schrok daar een beetje van. Ilias wist het niet omdat hij niet zo vaak in deze supermarkt kwam. 'Weet uw vrouw het wel' vroeg ze terwijl ze mij aankeek. Ik glimlachte naar haar 'ik ben zijn vrouw niet' zei ik in het Arabisch. Maar ik weet wel waar de brood is. Derde rij links. 'Shokran' glimlachte ze, ze vroeg ons of we uit Rotterdam kwamen omdat ze twijfelde door Ilias's zwaar Belgisch accent. Ik keek Ilias even aan 'ehm.. nee we zijn vrienden maar wonen samen. Hij komt uit Belgie en ik uit Amsterdam. Het meisje keek ons een beetje vreemd aan maar stak snel haar hand naar ons uit 'Anissa'. Zo stelde ze zich voor. Ik vond haar naam erg mooi en zo te zien Ilias ook..we kletsen met ze drietjes wat. We konden beide goed met haar opschieten. Ik vertelde haar dat ik nog geen vriendinnen had hier in Rotterdam. Ze liet haar nummer bij mij achter 'bel me maar een keer om eens lekker te winkelen samen! :grote grijns: , Ilias vond het wel leuk allemaal voor mij. Hij grapte onderweg naar huis wel dat ze mij wel zag zitten bla bla. Maar we wisten beide dat ze het niet zo bedoelde. 'Mischien ziet ze jou wel zitten..'  :knipoog: ...
'Ik? nee man!' riep hij. Ik peste hem er tot huis mee. Maar ik stopte daarmee toen hij mee ging doen..'ja ze is eigenlijk wel leuk..'! 

Maand 10

Anissa? zei is nu goed met ons bevriend. Ze lijkt ongelovelijk veel op Mina. Ze doet me aan haar denken en ik mis haar. Volgens Anissa moet ik Mina bellen. Dat zal ik denk ik deze week doen. Maar ik weet niet hoe ik moet reageren. Ik heb mijn moeder gevraagd niet te vertellen aan mina dat ik me moeder bel. Mina zal vast boos op me zijn. Maar Anissa denkt dat Mina juist blij zal zijn met me telefoontje. Anissa weet alles. Zowel over mij als Ilias. Als Ilias moet werken is zij vaak hier thuis. Haar ouders zijn beide overleden. Ik weet nog dat ze dat vertelde aan Ilias en mij. We moesten echt janken. Zo zielig! Zij en haar nicht hebben nu een huisje en hebben het eigenlijk wel perfect! 

Es, wat ga je doen vandaag? Vroeg Ilias die net wakker was. Ik was al heel lang wakker doordat ik vandaag een stap ga ondernemen. Ik ga een aantal vrienden bellen. Ik heb geen een oog dicht gedaan van8. Anissa komt zo en we gaan samen die stap ondernemen. Ilias keek een beetje bedroeft. Wat is er? vroeg ik hem..
'Niks joh, niets belangrijk'..ik ging naast hem zitten en keek hem aan...'gewoon..begon hij..in het begin deden we alles samen, nu is het Anissa, niet dat ik wat tegen haar heb, maar ik wil dat je me eerder op de hoogte houd van dat soort ondernemingen. Als ik had geweten dat je gister niet had geslapen was ik wakker gebleven met je. Je houd me echt niet meer op de hoogte van de dingen die je doet Esma. Ik keek hem weer aan en omhelste hem. Ilias wat jij voor mij heb gedaan zou nooit iemand kunnen doen, je hebt me uit Marokko gehaalt...me onderdak, eten en drinken, gezelligheid en nog veel meer gegeven! denk je dan werkelijk dat iemand jou plaats zou kunnen innemen? hij kreeg rode wangetjes doordat hij verlegen werd. 'Ewa safi, iedereen zou dat voor jou doen'..zei hij, ik schudde me hoofd. Nee niet. Er viel een stilte..de deurbel maakte daar een einde aan. 'Hey lieverd kom binnen!' Anissa kwam binnen en groette Ilias. We kletste wat met ze 3tjes en de zenuwen leken weg te zijn totdat Anissa vertelde dat ze de hele nacht wakker was gebleven om te bedenken wat ik allemaal zou kunnen zeggen. Ik vond het zo lief van haar. Ilias keek tv terwijl wij aan het kletsen waren..hij zette de tv uit toen ik hem dat vroeg. Hij stond op om weg te gaan maar ik vroeg hem erbij te blijven als ik zou bellen. Hij lachte naar me en ik kon van zijn gezicht aflezen dat hij daar blij mee was. Ik pakte de huistelefoon eerst drukte ik uiteraard #31# in. Ik drukte het nummer van mina in. Hallo? hoorde ik aan de andere kant van de lijn...ik bleef even stil...Esma? hoorde ik...hoe wist ze dat!
'Hai mina..' Ik hoorde haar gelijk huilen! 'Esma! asjeblieft esma waar ben je! kom terug!' ik kreeg een brok in me keel en zei niets..hoe is het met Amin? vroeg ik gelijk...'esma het gaat niet goed met hem' hij is ziek..hij ligt in het ziekenhuis' ik schreeuwde tot ik niet meer kon...Ilias hield me vast en nam de telefoon van me over..hij wilde net praten maar dat deed ie niet...hij gaf de telefoon aan Anissa. Anissa was koel en maakte het gesprek goed af, ze vroeg alles wat ik wilde weten. Al kon ze Mina niet, ze vroeg haar hoe het met haar ging en hoe het met haar toekomstige man gaat. Alle dingen die ik wilde weten vroeg ze. Ik nam het weer van over toen ik wat kalmer werd. 'Mina ik mis je zo!' 'ik jou ook Esma! Esma ik houd van je en ik steun je in alles wat je doet! Dat weet je toch!!!?? toch Esma?' snikte ze..'Ja antwoorde ik huilend. Ik beloofte haar snel weer te bellen. Ilias omhelste me en ik huilde helemaal uit, tot ik niet meer kon...'wat is dit voor leven' schreeuwde ik.
Nu ik toch in een kut staat was bedacht ik me maar om de rest ook te bellen...ook de jongens van onze vrienden groep. Ze vatten het allemaal top op! en ik kon altijd bij ze terecht, ze miste me en dat lieten ze me ook weten ook! Ze probeerde me gerust te stellen over Amin. Een zin die door hun alle werd herhaalt was 'kom asjeblieft terug Esma, Amin kan echt niet zonder je! Daar antwoorde ik verder niet op. Ook belde ik Souad die alleen maar huilde aan de telefoon, via haar sprak ik ook Arif. 'We zijn er voor je Esma, wij alle.' Dat vond ik zo mooi gezegt. Mijn moeder belde ik ook, zij vertelde me bijna niets over Amin. Ze wilde me niet overstuur maken niet wetend dat ik dat al ben. Ik twijfelde, zal ik mijn schoonmoeder ook bellen? Ilias vond dat ik dat zelf moest weten..maar dat deed ik toch maar niet. Dat durfte ik niet.  :frons:

----------


## niedra

ten eerste meid geweldig gedaan wallah bazzzzz meid  :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:   :gniffel:  




maar wil 1 ding weten esma en amin komen die weer bijelkaar en zeg pleaseeee ja want als ilias wat met esma krijgt wallah dat zal ik egt niet leuk vinden

----------


## missy246

:Iluvu:  ..Weer zo'n prachtig vervolg meid..  :Iluvu:  


En laat ons alstjeblieft niet meer zo lang wachte....  :frons:  



Moehim ga snel weer verder.......



 :blauwe kus:  Missy  :blauwe kus:

----------


## missy_anvers_a

hey wollah prachtig vervolg, maar heeeeeeey ik smeek het je aub AUB breng amin en esma terug bijeen, en zoals niedra al vroeg ik wil ook HEEEEEEEEL graag weten of ze nog terug bijeen gaan komen of niet!!! aub geef daar gewoon een antwoord op ok hou je goed en schrijf zo snel mogelijk verder.....

----------


## missmagreb

:huil:   :huil:   :huil:  
waaajoooow ik hbe net eG zitte huile..
waaajoooooow zo een mooi verhaal.
niet normaal joh.
maar alsjeblief laat amine en asma weer bijelkaar k0me
alsjbelief.
nou ij voorbaat dank hahahha
kus mi

----------


## pancrase

WEJAUW WEJAUW echt een topvervolg meid ik hoop dat het een happy end wordt maar niet direct pas over shi half jaartje maaar ze moet wel terug naar amin he mohiem ik zie het wel






No Pain No Gain----Train Hard Fight Easy

----------


## rasti1

Prachtig vervolg Rwina  :duim:  ga door!!

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Wajoooww toppp vervolg....meid...tbarkallah  :duim:  

ga gauw verder..!!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:traan1:  het was egt om te janken man! ga gauw verder lieverd!!!!

----------


## BniMakaada

Ik moet bekennen dat ik de wending in het verhaal in en in triest vind!!

Ik kan er absoluut niet tegen dat het zooooo slecht met Esma & Amin gaat!!

Ik heb de laatste gedeeltes dan ook niet gelezen omdat het zooooo depressief was. Dit ligt niet aan de schrijfster hoor. Zij doet gewwon haar "werk" maar ik kan hier niet zo goed tegen.

De emoties zijn me teveel gewoorden  :frons:

----------


## rwina_zina

> _Geplaatst door BniMakaada_ 
> *Ik moet bekennen dat ik de wending in het verhaal in en in triest vind!!
> 
> Ik kan er absoluut niet tegen dat het zooooo slecht met Esma & Amin gaat!!
> 
> Ik heb de laatste gedeeltes dan ook niet gelezen omdat het zooooo depressief was. Dit ligt niet aan de schrijfster hoor. Zij doet gewwon haar "werk" maar ik kan hier niet zo goed tegen.
> 
> De emoties zijn me teveel gewoorden *


Aaah!  :grote grijns: 

Bni'tje het is niet altijd rozengeur en manenschijn  :hihi: !

 :zwaai:  

Iedereen bedankt voor de reactie's, k'zal inschaAllah snel verder gaan.

----------


## amel_mocro

ik vind het erg voor esma ik hoop dat alles weer goed komt. dit is de enige verhaal waar ik egt veel om het verhaal moest huilen dat betekent dus dat jou verhaal gewoon geweldig is zelfs meer dan geweldig je kan gewoon een boek uitbrengen ik hoop dat je dat ook een keer zal doen jij bent gewoon een geweldige schrijfster en ik heb een vraagje wanneer komt de volgende vervolg a.u.b een lange vervolg want het is egt spannend en ik kan niet meer wachten

GA SNEL VERDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  :zwaai:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Ga snel door !!!!  :grote grijns: 



-xxxxxx-

----------


## m'tiouia

he rwina 
het is je weer gelukt met je topvervolgen en ik hoop echt dat het verhaal nog lang door zal gaan en hoop ook dat ze heel snel weer bij elkaar zullen komen
heel veel groetjessssssssss m'tiouia

----------


## Bitch

echt weer een toppertje!!!!!!!!


Ik heb nog een vraagje. Zou je aub ook een stukje uit amin zijn persectief willen schrijven hoe hij dit alles ondervind. please????????????????????????????????????

----------


## rwina_oujdia

Hallo allemaal en jij ook rwina_zina  :vierkant:  
ik wou even kwijt dat ik het helemaal met bitch eens ben dat rwina_zina wat wil schrijven over amin's perpectief 
Alvast bedankt  :Cool:  

-xxxxxxxxxxxx-
chierin  :blowen:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

Hallo allemaal en jij ook rwina_zina  :vierkant:  
ik wou even kwijt dat ik het helemaal met bitch eens ben dat rwina_zina wat wil schrijven over amin's perpectief 
Alvast bedankt  :Cool:  

-xxxxxxxxxxxx-
chierin  :blowen:

----------


## fnideq

eeej meid.. eindelijk!!  :vierkant:  
twas weer een top vervolg....
khoop dat de volgende vervolg niet zo lang duurt.. en wat vrolijker is hahah
maar goed,ga zo do0r.. en.. 
cio0ooooo...
je doet het goed...

de groeten van mij... loubna

----------


## real_maroccia

Dat was weer een topvervolg...


el moehiem laat ons aub niet weer dagen w8en...


Beslemaa..

----------


## sweety_neda

hey hey 


ik ben nu op pagina vier ik zit al heel lang te lezen.....en het is tofffffff echt waar.....

dat moest ik eve kwijt......nu ga ik terug naar me pagina 4.........

wajoowwwww voor dit verhaal zit ik al heel lang op de pc........

kussssssjesssss nedaaaaaa ik vind het een te gekke verhaal....lijkt net of ik in marokko ben...echt heerlijk......ik wil zo snel mogelijk richting maroc.....


dikkkeeeee kussssssss moiiiiii neda......ga zo door meid

----------


## I'mChamCia

Salaam..

Nedaaaaaaaa schaaaaaaaaatjeeeeee....ik ben ook pas begonnennmet lezen..dileyla vertelde me dat het een mooi verhaal was...ben nu op pagina 15 ihihih...wajoo echt cool perfect man....heb mij als nieuwe fan  :Wink:  echt te gek..  :duim:  

liefs ChamCia....

(K) neda..loef you...

----------


## sweety_neda

ik wist niet dat dilly hem las...maaaaaar ik vind hem te gekkkkkk man......echt toffffffffffff....

love you to chams...mijn zonnetje....

en rewina.....maak nog meer rewina........het is echt EEN TAN2 MOOIE VERHAAL....OP ZE SURI.....WJEHEHEHEHEH GAAAA VEDER..ik ben op blzzzzz 25....en dat wel in een dag.....

----------


## BniMakaada

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *Aaah! 
> 
> Bni'tje het is niet altijd rozengeur en manenschijn !
> 
>  
> 
> Iedereen bedankt voor de reactie's, k'zal inschaAllah snel verder gaan.*


Ga weer gauw verder met rozengeur en manenschijn  :hihi:

----------


## MissCousCous

NEEEEEEEEEE ik heb een paar dagen niet gekeken en IK KoM TERUG EN ZIE GELIJK EEN PAAAAAAAR VERVOLGJES!!!!!!! OH MY GODDDD RWINATJEEEEE GA GAUWWWW VERDER MEID JE BENT ECHT EEN topper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ejemaaaaa (haha rwina ik ben geintegreerd  :tik:  )
kissss kisssssss
en ga gauwww verder toppertje

----------


## ToEnSiA

:ole:   :wohaa:

----------


## Bitch

Jah jah over 7 dagen dan is het zover!!!!!! Dan hebben we 1 jaar lang van dit prachtige verhaal mogen genieten. Hey rwina_zina ik verwacht dan wel een extra editie  :grote grijns:

----------


## sisigirl

> _Geplaatst door Bitch_ 
> *Jah jah over 7 dagen dan is het zover!!!!!! Dan hebben we 1 jaar lang van dit prachtige verhaal mogen genieten. Hey rwina_zina ik verwacht dan wel een extra editie *


me to!

----------


## missmagreb

heeey
alles g0ed??
waner gaje nou verder..
zo'n mooi verhaal joh.
noet normaal.
ewa snel verder
kus mii

----------


## sanae_fatiha

maar meisje toch
dit is gewoon prachtig
ik hoop dat ze gauw weer bij elkaar zijn
PRACHTIG!!!!!!!!!.

groetjes sanae

----------


## amel_mocro

wanneer ga je verder??????? 
ik w8 nog steeds  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Vervolgje 

s.v.p  

Op zn frans voor jou 


-xxxx-_

----------


## ToEnSiA

nog 6 dagen en dan een jaar lang bestaat deze verhaal!!!!  :jeweetog:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:lol:

----------


## 3musketierslady

Het is echt een topverhaal en zoals gewoonlijk een spannend vervolg..
ik zou graag weer snel willen lezen. ik ben hier elke dag om te checken of je wat hebt geschreven..
groetjes en thanxxx..

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door 3musketierslady_ 
> *Het is echt een topverhaal en zoals gewoonlijk een spannend vervolg..
> ik zou graag weer snel willen lezen. ik ben hier elke dag om te checken of je wat hebt geschreven..
> groetjes en thanxxx..*


mee eens  :nerd:

----------


## I'mChamCia

wajooo indd al bijna een jaar..  :ole:  goed hoor..ik ben nog bij blz 27..  :Cool:  

XxXXxxXXXxxxxxxxx.......ChamCia...  :giechel:

----------


## m0cr0layD

> _Geplaatst door m0cr0layD_ 
> *Vervolgje 
> 
> s.v.p  
> 
> Op zn frans voor jou 
> 
> 
> -xxxx- *


Frans werkt dus niet  :watte?:

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door sisigirl_ 
> *me to!*


JUIST!!! om het te vieren....  :Wink:  

Boescha....... van mij

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Ga snel verder meid!!  :gniffel:  Echt Mooi verhaal!!  :verliefd:  

xxxx  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Tarhalt

WejooooooooooooooooooooooH!.. :slik!: 
Ik KijK En Er iS EeN vErVolg.. :wohaa: ... :ole: 
GA SnEl dooR MEiD eN Laat OnS nIet WeeR WAcHTeN
AlS De VoRiGe Keer!!..
Je VeRHAal Is HeLE Maal ToPpiE.. :duim:  
TBArKeLAh GlIEk.. :Wink: 
Ewa GA SnEl vErDer..

BEslamA..TarhalT... :staart: .. :jeweetog:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## amel_mocro

hey hoe gaat ie???????


ik ben nog steeds op jou verhaal aan het w8en het lijkt net alsof ik mijn hele leven al w8 maar als je nog niet doorgaat ik verzeker je 1 ding

IK ZAL MIJN HELE LEVENLANG OP DIT VERHAAL W8EN ALS HET MOET


DUS SCHRIJF SNEL VERDER WANT IK KAN NIET MEER W8EN  :lekpuh:  

EN ALS JE GEWOON MOE BEN DAN DRINK JE DEZE ENERGIEDRANKJE  :cola:  EN DAN KOMT HET WEL GOED DUS GA SNEL VERDER JE KOMT HEEL VER HOOR!!!

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door amel_mocro_ 
> *hey hoe gaat ie???????
> 
> 
> ik ben nog steeds op jou verhaal aan het w8en het lijkt net alsof ik mijn hele leven al w8 maar als je nog niet doorgaat ik verzeker je 1 ding
> 
> IK ZAL MIJN HELE LEVENLANG OP DIT VERHAAL W8EN ALS HET MOET
> 
> 
> ...


helemaal mee eens  :grote grijns:   :nijn:

----------


## amel_mocro

JAH TOG SANAE_FATIHA HET IS GEWOON EEN LEUK VERHAAL

DUS SANAE_FATIHA BL;IJF HAAR AANMOEDIGEN DAN ZAL ZE WEL VERDER GAAN MET HAAR VERHAAL EN OOK TEGEN IEDEREEN WIL IK ZEGGEN DAT JULLIE HAAR MOETEN BLIJVEN AANMOEDIGEN  :knipoog:  

EN ZINA RWINA DIT IS GEWOON EEN FANTASTISCH VERHAAL IK BEN ER ZELFS VERLIEFD OP GEWORDEN  :love2:  DUS IK WIL JE ZEGGEN GA SNEL DOOR MET JE VERHAAL IK W8 NOG STEEDS  :vierkant:

----------


## miss tisso

ewa rwinazina
ga verder met je verhaal 
je hebt echt talent!!!!
MuCh KiSsEz SoUhAiLlA

----------


## dutchyman

he 
je verhaal is echt top!!!!
ga gauw verder.

En gefeliciteerd je verhaal bestaat vandaag 1 jaar.
ik had wel een leuk vervolgje verwacht.
wel jammer hooor!!!!

----------


## Bitch

Nou verwacht ik maar wel een extra editie

Een jaar het verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

Joepie!!!! Alweer 1 jaar! Allemaal aan jullie Fans te danken!  :nerveus:  
Jullie zijn top!  :Iluvu:  

Happy birthday to Amin en Esma..!!  :grote grijns: 




Al is het een week geleden dat ik iedereen heb gebeld, ik voel me er nog kut over. Amin zit nu alleen meer in mijn hoofd. Ik kan echt niet zonder hem verder. Ik hou het nie meer vol. Met me tasje liep ik Alberthein binnen. Ilias zou om 6 uur thuis zijn dus ik wilde wat lekkers voor hem maken vandaag. Ik deed mijn boodschappen en verliet de winkel. Ik keek naar de telefooncel die pal tegenover me stond. 
Amin kan ik toch niet bellen, hij ligt in het ziekenhuis. O my god! hij ligt gewoon in het ziekenhuis!
ik voelde me hart een slag overslaan..snel rende ik naar huis...ik zette muziek aan om niet aan al het gezeik te denken..ik belde illias op hoelaat hij precies thuis zou komen. 'Ik kom wat later Esma' ...was zijn antwoord. Vlak daarna belde ik Anissa op..'Ilias komt me na werk ophalen, we gaan ergens wat eten..ga je mee esma?' 
Ik schrok daar even van..en sloeg haar aanbod af. Jemig. Sinds wanneer spreken zij af? Ik begon allemaal rare gedachtes te krijgen..stel ze krijgen wat met elkaar..dan voel ik me niet langer welkom bij Ilias. Mischien wil hij dan ook dat ik eigen onderdak ga zoeken. Ik woon nu al bijna een jaar bij hem. Moet ik vanavond de hele avond thuis blijven? Daar heb ik geen zin in! Ilias's auto staat voor de deur, dus die kan ik meenemen. Maar waarnaar toe? Naar Amin mischien..? Zal ik dat doen? Nee ik weet niet eens waar hij ligt..maar daarvoor kan ik mina bellen. Ik belde mina op, ze gaf me alle informatie die ik nodig had..ik wist precies waar hij lag en welk tijdstip ik hem op kon zoeken. Ze vertelde me er wel bij dat het iets beter met hem gaat. 

Amsterdam..ik kreeg rillingen toen ik Amsterdam binnen reed. Ik twijfelde, maar toch probeerde ik niet aan de negatieve dingen te denken. 'Mijn man ligt in het ziekenhuis'. Dat is het enige waar ik aan dacht. Dat was het belangrijkst op het moment. Ik weet dat Ilias me gaat vragen waarom ik heb niet geb ingelicht over deze stap...maar dat boeit me niet, hij spreekt ook met Anissa af zonder het even te melden. Nee, verre van jaloers hoor. Ik ben zeker niet jaloers. Ik bedoel waarom zou ik, ik denk dag en nacht aan Amin en Amin is de enige die ik wil. Al weet ik dat de kans klein is dat hij me terug wilt. Wil hij me wel terug zien? Mischien gaat hij wel tegen me schreeuwen. Gelukkig heeft mina mijn schoonmoeder gebeld en voor mij geinformeert of zij vanavond in het ziekenhuis zal zijn. Niemand zal er zijn omdat hij in principe geen bezoek mag ontvangen op dat tijdstip. Mina heeft ook het ziekenhuis gebeld en ze zo een beetje verteld wat er aan de hand is. Ze hebben een uitzondering gemaakt. Amin weet echter nergens van. We hebben de vrouw van het ziekenhuis namelijk verteld dat het een verrassing is. Nou echt niet dus. Boeit me niet als Amin tegen me gaat schreeuwen. Ik wil hem zien, ik wil weten wat er door me heen zal gaan. Wat ik zal gaan voelen...

Ik kwam aan bij het ziekenhuis en parkeerde de auto. 62 dat was zijn kamernummer. Het leek wel een eeuwigheid in de lift. Er leek gewoon geen einde aan te komen. ik stopte op verdieping 4. Ik zag de kamerdeur maar dacht nog even goed na. Ik wilde bijna de lift terug pakken naar beneden tot ik een stem hoorde. Mevrouw kan ik helpen? Ik draaide me om, een aardige vrouw glimlachtte naar me. Ik stotterde en vertelde haar waar ik moest zijn. 'Loop me maar achterna' ..dat deed ik..de zenuwen gierde door me lichaam.
'Gaat u hier maar naar binnen mevrouw'.. 62. ze vertrok en ik keek met grote ogen naar nummer 62..ik kon wel huilen...langzaam deed ik de deur open..ik zag iemand liggen..ik wist dat dat amin was..'nee ik heb geen honger' hoorde ik hem zeggen...ik hoorde zijn stem en ik snakte naar adem..ik sloot weer de deur en greep naar me hart.....dew dew dew hoorde ik hem razend snel kloppen....ik wilde echt huilen maar ik wist dat ik sterk moest zijn. Nogmaals deed ik de deur open..'zo bedoelde ik het niet zuster, ik heb gewoon geen honger ziet uw...ik bedoel..heeft uw wel eens ziekenhuis eten gegeten..? hehe.. :Smilie:  nee zeker? nou doet dat ook maar niet hoor! Marokkaans eten..ja..dat mijn vrouw voor mijn maakte..dat moet u eens proeven! maar wees gerust..ik zal u niet meer lastig vallen met verhalen over mijn vrouw..weet u zuster ik...' op dit moment liep ik de kamer binnen...Amin wierp niet gelijk een blik op de deur..hij was in een tijdschrift aan het bladeren..zijn haar was gegroeid..hij was bruin en nog steeds breed. Wel was hij iets afgevallen in zijn gezicht..maar dat stond hem..hij keek op en zag me staan...ik sloeg me handen in mijn gezicht en begon te huilen....ik keek hem niet aan..wat had ik gedaan! ik was weggelopen van deze man! deze mooie lieve man! Hoe heb ik dat kunnen doen?! Ik hoorde hem snikken..ik keek naar hem en ik zag hem met een glimlach huilen..hij keek naar boven..
'Allah (swt) u heeft mijn gebeden geaccepeteerd! u heeft mij gehoord! Allah mijn dank is zo groot! Allah o Allah!!!!!' zei hji zacht terwijl zijn tranen over zijn wangen rolde..hij zei wat soera's op...ik bleef hem aankijken..trots voelde ik me...ik zei de soera's met hem mee..toen hij klaar was keek hij me aan..'Esma..' hij trilde...hij wilde opstaan maar snel ging ik naar hem toe..hij ging in een zit positie op zijn bed zitten..hij huilde nog..en maakte een beweging die me duidelijk maakte dat ik naast hem moest gaan zitten...ik ging zitten..hij keek me alleen maar aan..later schudde hij zijn hoofd..ik geloof niet dat jij dit bent Esma..ik heb dit zo vaak gedroomd! zo vaak dacht ik echt dat het echt was..ik schoof naar hem toe...ik omhelste hem en drukte mijn hoofd tegen zijn borst aan..hij ging met zijn handen door mijn haar en me rug...ik kreeg overal kippenvel..ik kan het gevoel niet omschrijven...het is net of je ouders overleden zijn en dan oppeens voor je staan..je bent blij..maar je kan niets anders doen dan ze gewoon omhelsen en huilen. Ik had getwijfeld of hij van me hield..hoe hij me nu vasthoud..hoe hij huilt..hoe hij me zacht verteld dat hij van me houd vertellen me ook hoe gek ik ben geweest om te denken dat hij niet van me houd. Amin houd meer van mij dan dat ik van mezelf hou. Kan je nagaan. Na een tijdje maakte ik me los van Amin en keek ik hem aan...in zijn ogen..die glimde van zowel blijdschap als door het huilen...hij kuste me volop op mijn lippen...1 jaar heb ik dit gemist..ik trilde zo erg dat amin me vasthield...hij smeekte me huilend hem niet te verlaten..hij smeekte me zo erg! Ik schudde mijn hoofd...we hadden nog niet echt gepraat...maar dat vond ik wel logisch..
Amin drukte even later op een knopje..niet lang daarna kwam er een Marokkaanse zuster de kamer binnen...ze keek ons aan en liet haar dekens vallen..'Esma..?' zei ze verbaast..ze sloeg haar hand voor haar mond en kreeg tranen. Ik keek amin aan....Saloua dit is Esma...Esma dit is Saloua..

Later vertelde Amin mij het hele verhaal..Saloua werkt in het ziekenhuis opde verdieping van Amin..ze helpt hem vaak..en hij kan ook goed met haar praten. Hij heeft haar zo een beetje alles verteld. Het was wel een lieve meid..Amin vroeg me of ik vanacht bij hem kon blijven..'Esma..asjeblieft..blijf deze nacht bij mij..'Ik knikte..'Amin ik moet even een telefoontje plegen..' Ilias natuurlijk die moet ik bellen. Hij moet niet ongerust worden..maar hij is nu met Anissa, ik wil ze niet lastig vallen. Daarom stuurde ik hem maar een smsje..
'Ilias ik kom vanavond niet thuis..ik vertel je later alles. Tot morgen. En maak je niet druk.'
Saloua had een extra bed opgemaakt in de kamer en er voro gezorgd dat ik kon blijven. Dat vond ik meer dan lief van haar. Amin en ik sliepen niet. We hebben de hele nacht gepraat tot ik wel in slaap viel. De volgende ochtend raakte ik in paniek..wat had ik gedaan! Is dit wel het beste! Toen ik Amin zo mooi zag slapen wist ik dat ik het juiste had gedaan. Maar ik moet naar huis! Ik maakte Amin wakker..toen hij ze ogen opende trok hij mij naar zich toe..hij kuste me en omhelste me op een manier die niet te omschrijven valt. Zo liefdevol.
'Amin, ik moet gaan..' Amin omhelste me alleen maar strakker toen ik dat zei. 'Ga je bij me weg?' zei hij met trillende stem. 'Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen Amin...ik heb je te veel aangedaan en..' 'Nee! Esma je hebt me niets aangedaan...niets, laten we alles vergeten kom bij me terug..we beginnen opnieuw...we vergeten alles! ik geef je alles wat je maar wilt..! 'Ik moet nadenken Amin...over alles..daarom ga ik naar Marokko...ik twijfelde eerst..maar nu weet ik het zeker..ik ga nadenken in Marokko..' Amin huilde zacht..en knikte..ik stond op..Ik wilde niet gaan gewoon! ik wilde bij hem blijven voor altijd..maar ik moet alles voor mezelf op een rijtje zetten.
Ik nam afscheid van Amin..dat ging erg moeilijk en veel tranen hadden mijn wangen ontmoet.
Ik heb amin gek gemaakt. Door mij is dit allemaal gebeurd. Saloua vertelde me dat de dokters niets konden vinden..ik wist toen al genoeg..het is s7our dat Amin gek heeft gemaakt..Het is Romaysa..zij heeft s7our bij hem gedaan. Dat weet ik zeker..Amin vertelde me dat ze was getrouwd...ze is nu ver van Nador. Gelukkig...voor Amin dan..alleen wie geneest zijn ziekte..ik had mijn Marokkaanse nummer aan Amin gegeven die ik van Ilias ooit heb gekregen. Hij had er een zooitje dus ik mocht er 1 hebben. Die nummer werkt alleen in Marokko..en aangezien ik echt van plan ben te gaan..kan hij me bereiken als ik in Marokko ben. Komt het allemaal goed? Of niet..ik twijfelde..mischien zouden we elkaar nu echt nooit meer zien..
Mischien wel..

Ik kwam aan in Rotterdam en zocht de huissleutels in mijn tas. Ik deed deur open en keek naar me horloge..het was nog maar 9 uur 's ochtends..Ilias zal wel slapen dus ik zal maar voorzichtig moeten doen..
Langzaam deed ik de deur open en vertrok ik naar me kamer..ik moest nog even naar het toillet dus dat deed ik..Ilias zat tot mijn verbazing in de wc..'schiet op Ilias' ik ging op de trap zitten..maar illias was niet degene die in de wc zat..het was Anissa in haar pyjama..ik schrok en ik zag aan Anissa dat ze ook was geschrokken..Ilias hoorde ik de trap af komen..ook hij schrok..ik keek ze beide aan..'hoi' zei ik droog..en liep de wc in..'ik wist echt nie dat ze nu al thuis zou zijn An' hoorde ik illias fluisteren..het maakte me kwaad...ik gooide de wc deur open...'ja dan had je me even moeten bellen en zeggen dat ik een andere slaap laats moest gaan zoeken!' schreeuwde ik.. ik rende de trap op en gooide me kamer deur dicht....ik sprong op me bed en trilde helemaal...toen mijn gedachte naar amin gingen werd ik rustig..ik kreeg zelfs een glimlach op me gezicht..hij zoent zo fantastisch bedacht ik me..ik moest lachen om mijn domme gedachten...
Ik fanataseerde hoe hij me vast hield..hoe hij me aankeek..hoe hij was geschrokken toen hij me zag..hoe hij Allah (swt) bedankte..hoe hij de soera's op zei...ik dacht aan alles..zelfs aan zijn woorden..
'Nee! Esma je hebt me niets aangedaan...niets, laten we alles vergeten kom bij me terug..we beginnen opnieuw...we vergeten alles! ik geef je alles wat je maar wilt.. !...wist je maar hoe graag ik dat wil Amin. Wist je dat maar! Ik hoorde de buiten deur open en dicht gaan, vast Anissa die vertrokken was. Ik heb er niets tegen..ze moeten het zelf weten..maar dat het achter me rug moet. Dat vat ik niet. Ik hoorde geklop op mijn kamerdeur...'illias ik heb echt geen zin om je te zien op het moment..' toch deed hij de deur open en ging naast me op bed zitten, ik lag op bed met me gezicht tegen de muur terwijl hij aan het praten was..'waar was je gister Es?' 'Nou is dat belangrijk? jij had het toch wel naar je zin'...'doe nou niet zo!'...
Ik draaide me naar hem toe..'ik was bij Amin.....' Ik vertelde hem het hele verhaal..'Kon je het niet zeggen Esma! weet je hoe gevaarlijk het is!' 'Pardon! het is mijn man wat voor gevaar kan amin nou zijn! en alsof jij me heb verteld dat je een pyjama feestje zou gaan houden met Anissa?!' Ilias was stil..hij was gewoon gescot..'ja hou nu je mond maar he...' zei ik terwijl ik langs hem naar beneden liep...ik starte de pc op in de woonkamer en hij kwam even later ook in de woonkamer tv kijken....damn..best duur die tickets naar Marokko..vooral omdat we nu half juni zitten en alle mensen boeken. Er waren nog wel plaatsen naar Meknes...daar kon ik een mooi hotel boeken en allemaal rondreisjes maken naar andere steden in de buurt. Het is daar gezellig en mooi. Heerlijk over de markten zwerven in mijn uppie. Ik zag het helemaal voor me. Ik heb dit jaar wel een inkomen gehad en daarvan heb ik niets opgenomen! helemaal niets! dus heb lekker veel geld..ik durfte niet op te nemen omdat ik bang was dat iemand dan kon achterhalen waar ik was. Geld van 1 jaar lang...het voelde goed!  :tong uitsteken: ....ik vertelde mijn plan aan Ilias..' Esma...! ga je alleen door dit ruzietje weg!' nee knikte ik...nee...ik wil nadenken..goed nadenken. Ik heb dit nodig...'waarom gaan we niet samen dan?' 'nee illias ik moet dit in mijn eentje doen.' Ilias vond het wel moeilijk allemaal..maar hij legde zich erbij neer...
Hij bracht me die middag nog naar een reisbureua waar ik alles had geregelt tot in de punten...! zelfs een taksi in Marokko kon me ophalen en naar het Hotel brengen..toen zijn we naar de bank gegaan en heb ik al mijn geld opgevraagd. Dat mocht in principe niet maar ik heb een regeling kunnen maken. In de auto gaf ik de helft aan Ilias voor alles wat hij voor me had gedaan..hij nam het absoluut niet aan..ik smeekte hem..maar hij wilde het echt niet.. Toch zou ik een manier vinden om het hem te geven..ik stop het in een envelop en zeg dat het een brief is ofzo dat hij pas mag lezen als ik weg ben. Daarmee kan hij met Anissa naar Marokko.
Dat gun ik die twee wel. Ik moest nu alleen nog zorgen voor spullen en kleren voor Marokko. Want over anderhalf week zou ik vertrekken.......

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prachtig is dit !!!
dank voor je vervolg  :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door amel_mocro_ 
> *JAH TOG SANAE_FATIHA HET IS GEWOON EEN LEUK VERHAAL
> 
> DUS SANAE_FATIHA BL;IJF HAAR AANMOEDIGEN DAN ZAL ZE WEL VERDER GAAN MET HAAR VERHAAL EN OOK TEGEN IEDEREEN WIL IK ZEGGEN DAT JULLIE HAAR MOETEN BLIJVEN AANMOEDIGEN  
> 
> EN ZINA RWINA DIT IS GEWOON EEN FANTASTISCH VERHAAL IK BEN ER ZELFS VERLIEFD OP GEWORDEN  DUS IK WIL JE ZEGGEN GA SNEL DOOR MET JE VERHAAL IK W8 NOG STEEDS *


jazeker !!! we moeten haar blijven aanmoedigen  :knipoog:

----------


## BniMakaada

Ik sweeeeeeeeeeeer het Rwina, als Esma en Amin niet bij elkaar komen dan kom ik je halen  :hihi:

----------


## amel_mocro

het is een leuk vervolg maar ga snel verder ik blijf ej aan moedigen

GO RWINA GO RWINA GO RWINA

----------


## niedra

[GLOW=crimson]RWINA_ZINA ypu are the BOMB wallah lhathiem geweldig goed gedaan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ben egt trots op je en meid van harte gefeliciteerd met je jubileum en meid ik zou zegge verras ons gauw weer met een prachtig mooi vervolg bazzzzzzz meid egt bazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz[/GLOW] 


 :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:

----------


## Bitch

Super echt weer een top verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thnxxxx

----------


## ToEnSiA

:tunis:  heel erg bedankt  :ole:   :boogie:  

ey ga je dit jaar naar marokko??

----------


## rasti1

MOOI VERVOLG, BEDANKT  :duim:

----------


## rasti1

MOOI VERVOLG, BEDANKT  :duim:

----------


## pancrase

top vervolg 

ga zo door meid  :vlammen:

----------


## loubna_hotm

sjo0o.. meid... kan 1 ding nog maar zeggen en dat is.....
GA ZO DOOR!!  :knipoog:  

adios.. amigos.. koesjes mij loubnaatje

----------


## ToEnSiA

:plet:

----------


## ToEnSiA

wel gauw verder gaan  :maf2:

----------


## sisigirl

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> *wel gauw verder gaan *


cker!!

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hallo alemaal alles goed met julie
hey rwina_zina het was echt een leuk vervolg
waneer ga je weer een vervolg typen
alvast bedankt
groetjes:
kusjes:  :blauwe kus:  
zoentjes:  :player:  
klapjes:  :stomp:  
dreuntjes:  :plet:  
knijpjes:  :tong uitsteken:  
-chierin-  :knipoog:

----------


## stilletto

eyy pancrase volgens mij zitten wij op sezelfde sportschool en heb ik meerdere wedstrijden gezien van jou maar noem je naam effetjes dan weet ik wie je bent en ojatrouwens je traint togg bij Thom Harinck (CHAKURIKI)pancration

----------


## Valencia

hoi rwina,

een mooie vervolg , hopelijk ga je gauw verder

----------


## wieikbenbenik

ga lekker verder schrijven, ik zit vanuit marokko te lezen wat je scrijft en dacht bij mezelf die sokjes heb je echt nodig al is het ontzettend warm ik zit hier nu een maand en heb nog vier te gaan

----------


## loubna_hotm

> _Geplaatst door wieikbenbenik_ 
> *ga lekker verder schrijven, ik zit vanuit marokko te lezen wat je scrijft en dacht bij mezelf die sokjes heb je echt nodig al is het ontzettend warm ik zit hier nu een maand en heb nog vier te gaan*


sjo dat is een lange vakantie??
lekker ho0r  :vlammen:

----------


## loubna_hotm

0eps sorry verkeerde poppetje hihih

----------


## wieikbenbenik

ja het is dat ik wil weten hoe maroc is 
ik ga altijd voor een maand op vacantie nu ben ik hier 
bij mijn schoonouders 
ik heb het echt naar mijn zin

----------


## loubna_hotm

o0o joh vandaar..
ik zou het ook heel graag willen weten hoe het in maroc is .... want njah in de zomer vakantie is het toch heel anders he..
ik wil graag een keer daan gaan vasten...

----------


## ToEnSiA

:nerd:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door stilletto_ 
> *eyy pancrase volgens mij zitten wij op sezelfde sportschool en heb ik meerdere wedstrijden gezien van jou maar noem je naam effetjes dan weet ik wie je bent en ojatrouwens je traint togg bij Thom Harinck (CHAKURIKI)pancration*


he stilleto train je ook op pancration?leuk man wie ben jij trouwens?
en jah ik heb nu een beetje druk en ben al 2 MAANDEN niet verschenen op de sportschool(maar dat heb ik uitgelegd aan de SEN) omdat ik het te druk had met school en nu met werken want marokko is nog maar 3 weken verwijderd van me en ik heb wel een klein beetje geld nodig enzo.. maar is goed ik zie je vast wel op de sportschool ben jij ook een vechter?

----------


## pancrase

EN TROUWENS RWINA GA GAUW DOOR MEID

----------


## Bitch

Ga snel door meid

----------


## BniMakaada

Snel snel verder gaan. De vakantie komt eraan en dan ben ik een maand niet in Hollanda dus graag alles hier posten voordat we allemaal op vakantie gaan  :grote grijns:

----------


## pancrase

JA RWINA MAROC KOMT ER BIJNA AAN DUS DAT WORD EEN MAAND GEEN GETYP ENSO MAAAR ALS JE EEN MOOI VERVOLG KAN SCHRIJVEN DAN IS HET GOED



O JA ZIJN JULLIE ALLEMAAL GESLAAAGD OP SCHOOL 


IK WEL  :melig:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

proficiat jongen, goed gedaan!!
ik weet het nog niet ik ben nog bezig met examens!

ik hoop op goede resultaten voor iedereen  :Wink:  en voor wie nog bezig is met examens, doe jullie best en succes!!!!!!


voor rwina: ga gauw weer verder met je verhaal!!

----------


## rwina_oujdia

Hallo allemaal voor iedereen die is geslaagd gefeliciteerd.  :knipoog:  

En ik ben trouwens ook geslaagd.  :kusgrijs: 

Rwina_zina GA SNEL VERDER  :maffia:  

PS.Ik hoop dat iedereen slaagd  :nl:  

-XXXXXXXXXXX-Chierin  :cheefbek:

----------


## ToEnSiA

ik zag rwina staan ik d8 yeah een vervolg is het een anderw rwina :frons:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door rwina_oujdia_ 
> *Hallo allemaal voor iedereen die is geslaagd gefeliciteerd.  
> 
> En ik ben trouwens ook geslaagd. 
> 
> Rwina_zina GA SNEL VERDER  
> 
> PS.Ik hoop dat iedereen slaagd  
> 
> -XXXXXXXXXXX-Chierin *



proficiat oujdia  :knipoog:  
en ook voor iedereen die geslaagd is een dikke proficiat !!!

----------


## BniMakaada

Weer een dichter bij m'n vakantie maar geen vervolg  :jammer: 

Rwinaaaaaaaaaaa ik hou het niet voooooooooooool

----------


## rwina_oujdia

proficiat oujdia 
en ook voor iedereen die geslaagd is een dikke proficiat !!!




Hallo allemaaal  :tong uitsteken:  
En trouwens dankje wel sanae_fatiha  :lol:  
ik hoop dat iedereen insjaallah slaagd  :engel:  

P.S:rwina_zina:GA SNEL VERDER  :ole:  


KU KUS KUS Chierin

----------


## FATIHA20

Hoi, hoe gaat ie goed? meid je hebt een talent en ga zoooooooooooo door. ik hoop echt dat er vervolg komt.  :wohaa:  Over paar dagen ga ik op vakantie en ik wil graag weten hoe het eindigd  :knipoog:  Ik wacht. Thalla frasek.  :Iluvu:  :Iluvu

 :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :tong uitsteken:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
[GLOW=deeppink]Dikke Kus van mij[/GLOW]

----------


## niedra

nou meid ik denk niet dat dit verhaal binnen nu en een paar dagen eindigt en dat zou ik ook niet leuk vinden het moet wel spannend blijven




pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee rwina_zina continue because youre tha bombbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## rwina_oujdia

hey allemaal en natuurlijk rwina_zina  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
ga snel verder want ieder zijn geduld raakt op  :huil:  
zeg aleen waneer je weer verder gaat typen want dan kunnen we met smart blijven wachten  :knipoog:  

groetjes + kussjes : Chierin  :fuckit:

----------


## ibnatoe islaam

salaam moe3laikoem

hoe gaat het ermee, ik ben je eerste fan 
en ik moet zeggen wat een verhaal een dikke 10/10 verdient

maar ga verder pleaaaaaaaaaase tis een toffe verhaal
wollah
ik lees het constat terug en er kwam nog steeds geen stuk bij

komaan laat je fantassie werken
je hebt tallent, dus laat het zien

 :knipoog:  
xxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ToEnSiA

:Cool:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## Bitch

nog niks........

----------


## missmagreb

heey lieverd..
ga alsjeblief snel verder met je verhaal cause girl you the bomb..
nou kus mij

----------


## m0cr0layD

C'mon!  :ole: 

Typen met die vingertjes..  :grote grijns: 

Plies ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ekram

heeeeeeeeeeeee rwina alsjeblieft typ verder ik kan niet wachten, ik ga bijna op vakantie en ik wil weten hoe het afloopt je bent de beste die ik ooit heb gelezen ga a.u.b naar een uitgever. ddddddddan wordt je moeite teminste beloont 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ekram spanish girl
adios amigos
 :zwaai:

----------


## m'tiouia

helloe
ik heb een vraagje gaat het nog lang duren voor je gaat verder schrijven please laat het ons weten
groetjes mtiouia

----------


## ToEnSiA

hey ik ga binnen kort op vakantie en dus wil ik voor dat ik ga wel een vervolg lezen!!!!!!!!!
en ik ga deze verhaal missen  :droef:  
maar ik zal er alles aan doen om het tog te kunnen lesen  :nerd:

----------


## pancrase

ja rwina nog steeds geen vervolg?


rwina_zina doet haar naam eer aan


groeten
moker

----------


## sisigirl

volgens mij is rwina-zina haar verhaal vergeten!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

zoals ik al ik smeek je please een vervolg voordat ik ga, ook al zal ik er alles aan doen om het tog te blijven lesen  :knipoog:

----------


## Sweet_Amel

Zet gauw een vervolg  :wijs:

----------


## sisigirl

isschien is rwina nu in marokko

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door sisigirl_ 
> *isschien is rwina nu in marokko*


dan kon ze dat tog wel ff melden  :jammer:

----------


## Sweet_Amel

> _Geplaatst door ToEnSiA_ 
> *dan kon ze dat tog wel ff melden *


Ja, precies  :Cool:

----------


## rwina_zina

Salaam mensen, Ik had toetsweek vandaar nu pas een vervolg...het is niet veel maar wel iets  :grote grijns: 
Ik ga volgende week vrijdag naar Marokko dus ik zal het waarschijnlijk afmaken in deze week!
Veel lees plezier.. :zwaai: 


Wilt u wat drinken mevrouw? Vroeg de stewardes mij ....ik was diep met mijn gedachten bij Amin. Ik mis hem zo..en Ilias vond het heel erg dat ik weg ging. Anissa en hij probeerde me nog over te halen om te blijven maar dat aanbod sloeg ik af. Ze denken beide dat zij de oorzaak zijn van mijn vertrek, maar dat is niet zo...ik wil gewoon weg..ik wil Marokko zien..een keertje zonder problemen..'mevrouw..?'...' o sorry, zei ik vlug, doe mij maar een thee aslsublieft..'komt eraan' lachtte de stewardes..

Ik nam een slok van mij warme thee en keek door het vliegtuigraam naar beneden. Allemaal precieze vakjes..
De vliegtuig reis ging wel snel, we moesten nu nog maar een half uurtje en dan zou ik aankomen..
Dat half uurtje ging ook snel. Voordat ik het wist zat ik in de taxi die me naar me hotel zou brengen. Hij hielp me met mijn koffers en ik nam afscheid van de taxichauffeur. Ik sprak met de aardige baliemedewerkster terwijl ik om me heen keek. Zo mooi...dat verwacht je niet zulke mooie hotels in Marokko..tenminste in Nador hebben we wel hotels maar niet zulke...de vrouw was blij dat ik het mooi vond..het was erg groot en er waren veel mensen. Je zag ze genieten. Dat was mijn doel echter ook. Genieten..

Ik werd naar me pracht-kamer gebracht en ik kon me ogen echt niet geloven..de kamer was zoooo mooi! Prachtige marmere grond en muren...en een groot raam dat open kon leidde me naar het balkon..ik kon de hele stad zowat zien! ik was blij! de badkamer was niet te geloven mooi! Net een paleis! Ik pakte me spullen uit en nam een douche. Ik trok na het douchen mijn witte jurk aan en deed mijn haar los. Ik pakte mijn tasje, sloot de kamer deur achter me en ging op pad. Voor het hotel stonden taxi's te wachten. Ik wist niet waar ik heen moest gaan dus ik vertelde zo een beetje mijn situatie aan de taxichauffeur. 'Ik ben hier nog nooit geweest ziet uw..' Hij begreep het en bracht me naar een mooie plek. Ik kon daar winkelen en andere leuke dingen doen. Hij gaf me een briefje mee die ik aan de taxichauffeur moest geven als ik terug kwam. Die zou dan precies weten waar ik naar toe moest om terug te komen in het hotel. 

Heerlijk, ik leerde al gauw hoe ik overal naar toe moest gaan. In een week leerde ik wat mensen kennen naar wie ik toe kon gaan als ik wat wilde vragen. Ik leerde een meid kennen Asiye. Ze moest voor haar werk naar Meknes. Ze woonde in Utrecht. Ze werkte al een half jaar en moest nog een paar maandjes. Ze wilde niet terug naar Nederland. Ze vond het zo lekker in Meknes. Haar werk had alles voor haar geregeld. Doordat het bedrijf waar zij zat ook in Meknes was gevestigd moest zij naar Marokko. Met alle plezier natuurlijk.
Ik vond dat ze een topbaan had. Ze 'woonde' in het hotel waar ik ook zat..ja hallo! dan zit je gebakken hoor!
Ze kon zelf haar werktijden indelen, in principe was ze in Meknes om de boel in de gaten te houden en om alle contacten tussen het bedrijf daar en hier onder controle te houden. Met haar laptop en haar pak liep ze meestal me kamer binnen en plofte ze op mijn bed. We waren goed bevriend. We konden goed praten, ze had een vriend met wie het erg serieus was ondanks dat ze hem niet vaak zag. Aan de andere kant was ze dus wel blij dat ze terug ging naar Nederland. 

In tranen was ik Asiye aan het vertellen wat er allemaal was gebeurd met mijn leven. Met een bak ijs lagen we op balkon. Ze had medelijden met me en probeerde me gerust te stellen. 'Maak je nie druk As, ik huil vaak, het is een gewoonte geworden'. Ze knikte..dat had ik toen ik hier voor het eerst kwam in Meknes..ik had er helemaal geen zin in en wilde mijn vriend Saadek zien. Maar op een gegeven moment leer je je er allemaal aan wennen. Dan ga je gewoon fantaseren dat je toch ooit weer bij hem komt..dan voel ik me meestal wel weer goed. Ik knikte..'bij mij ligt het wel een tikkeltje anders As..' Asiye keek me begrijpend aan..
een minuut later lagen we helemaal dubbel doordat er twee jongens naar ons zaten te kijken. Tegenover het hotel waren namelijk mooie huizen gebouwd waar gewoon mensen woonde die op vakantie kwamen. De twee jongens vonden het prachtig dat As en ik helemaal in een deuk lagen. Ze konden ons zien vanaf hun balkon 'Kom we gaan naar binnen' stelde ik even later voor. 'Het is nu genoeg geweest, ze hebben lang genoeg van ons kunnen genieten  :ego: . Asiye was het met me eens. 
Ik nam afscheid van Asiye en daar zat ik dan weer in mijn uppie. Het was wel lekker rustig en ik ben echt aan het genieten van mijn rust, alleen mis ik Amin met de dag erger..ik vind het zo erg..
Het begon schemerig te worden. Mijn grote ramen bij het balkon stonden open en de warme lucht kwam binnen. Ik zag hoe de zon achter het gebouw tegenover mij langzaam naar beneden ging.
Ik ging maar eens een douche nemen en kleedde me om. Ik wilde even naar beneden langs Asiye's kamer. Ze vroeg me namelijk langs te komen als ik me verveelde. Nou ik verveel me dood en wil wel eens wat gaan doen. Ik pakte mijn spullen en opende de deur..een geluid kwam onder mijn voeten vandaag, ik had waarschijnlijk ergens op gestaan. Tot mijn schrik was het een roos! Ik kon het niet geloven en keek vluchtig om me heen, de mensen in de gang hadden het niet door en deden gewoon hun ding. Ik pakte de roos en vluchtte weer naar binnen. Snel deed ik mijn deur dicht en bekeek het kaartje dat aan de roos hing, vast iemand die het heeft laten vallen..maar..toevallig voor mijn deur!?! Nee dat is onmogelijk..ik opende het kaartje...'bijna net zo mooi als jij..' NEDERLANDS? oke..nu vat ik het dus niet meer..dan moet het Asiye zijn..
Ik pakte weer mijn spullen en de roos opweg naar verdieping 2 waar Asiye verbleef. Ik klopte en voordat ik mijn "tweede klop" wilde uitvoeren deed ze open. Met haar bril die ze normaal gesproken nooit ophad kreeg ze een grote smile op haar gezicht..ze begon heel hard te lachen..waar heb je die nou weer gevonden!
Ik vertelde haar hoe het was gegaan en ze zweerde dat het geen grap was van haar. Na lang denken kwamen we toch uit op de twee jongens tegenover het hotel...'nou mischien is ie wel lief Essie!' Ik schudde heftig mijn hoofd...'ho ho! dat gaat dus mooi eens even niet door! Ik hoef niemand meer! besides..IK BEN GETROUWD!' Asiye kon alleen maar lachen..'ik dol maar wat met je lief, je bent getrouwd dus iedereen kan het vergeten..!'  :grote grijns: ! Kom we gaan wat doen! Asiye kleedde zich om en we wisten niet hoe snel we weg moesten komen! Meknes was druk vandaag! Deze week werd Marokko weer eens overspoeld met vakantiegangers. Heel Nederland was in ieder geval aanwezig! de straten waren druk en overal stonden kraampjes heerlijke dingetjes te verkopen..Asiye en ik hadden veel plezier samen.. Ik zocht wat Marokkaanse-thuis-zit-jurken uit bij een man, ik was zeker nie de enige..tientallen meiden stonden jurken te passen, echt van die huishouden jurken, maar wel hele mooie en goedkope. Ik greep naar de roze en de mintgroene..ik zocht naar me maat terwijl Asiye me snel aantikte..'Es Es! Die jongens van het hotel!' snel keek ik haar richting op. Ik zag de jongens nu goed...het waren wel zeker Nederlanders want ze reden in een Nederlandse auto. Ze zagen ons nog niet, ze parkeerde de auto en stapte uit. De 1 had een lichte spijkerbroek en een wit truitje aan met een bruin tasje schuin..zo een mooi Marokkaans tasje en bruine slippers..de ander had een blauw truitje witte schoenen met blauw erdoorheen verder had hij een witte linnen broek aan. Ze zagen er allebei goed uit. De hele winkelstraat keek de twee heren aan. Vooral de meiden...
Ze waren mooi bruin en hadden beide stekeltjes..Asiye en ik leken wel gehypnotiseerd...toen ze onze kant op keken graaide we snel met allebei een rood hoofd door de jurken..we stonden voor schut want ze hadden wel degelijk gezien dat we zaten te kijken. Uit mijn ooghoek kon ik zien dat ze nog keken. Toen ze niet meer te zien waren keek ik Asiye aan..'hij..mij..een roos sturen.. :moe: ' dacht ik ff niet he! Hahaha waarom niet giegelde As. Ik moest ook lachen. Terwijl we over de drukke straten liepen hadden we een leuk gesprek..we werden nagepraat door twee mensen achter ons..

----------


## ToEnSiA

:player:   :blauwe kus:

----------


## niedra

> _Geplaatst door rwina_zina_ 
> *Salaam mensen, Ik had toetsweek vandaar nu pas een vervolg...het is niet veel maar wel iets 
> Ik ga volgende week vrijdag naar Marokko dus ik zal het waarschijnlijk afmaken in deze week!
> Veel lees plezier..
> 
> 
> Wilt u wat drinken mevrouw? Vroeg de stewardes mij ....ik was diep met mijn gedachten bij Amin. Ik mis hem zo..en Ilias vond het heel erg dat ik weg ging. Anissa en hij probeerde me nog over te halen om te blijven maar dat aanbod sloeg ik af. Ze denken beide dat zij de oorzaak zijn van mijn vertrek, maar dat is niet zo...ik wil gewoon weg..ik wil Marokko zien..een keertje zonder problemen..'mevrouw..?'...' o sorry, zei ik vlug, doe mij maar een thee aslsublieft..'komt eraan' lachtte de stewardes..
> 
> Ik nam een slok van mij warme thee en keek door het vliegtuigraam naar beneden. Allemaal precieze vakjes..
> ...



wejow deze week al o my god en dan............................... waar moet ik dan de hele tijd met smart op w8ten  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:   :frons:  


 :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  


ik weet dan serieus waar niet wat ik moet doen ik volg dit verhaal al zooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lang en als het is afgelopen wat dan???????????????

----------


## Sweet_Amel

Bedankt voor je vervolg en nee, je moet het niet afronden!
Eerlijk waar ik wil dat amin en esma bij elkaar komen en dat ze dan kinderen krijgen maar is natuurlijk jou keuze!
En wat ik ook wou zeggen is dat je na de vakantie wel een nieuwe verhaal moet beginnen!

Lots of hugs sweet_amel

----------


## Bitch

hey meid alvast een prettige vakantie maar voor dat je op vakantie gaat verwacht ik wel een super vervolg. En doe er mee wat je wil afsluiten of niet het is een prachtig verhaal.

----------


## Batata24

mooi mooi mooi mooi.... 

Als je dit verhaal afrondt, wil je dan please na je vakantie beginnen met weer zo een geweldig verhaal  :Smilie:

----------


## ToEnSiA

maar beter ook dat je het gaat afronden want ik zelf ga ook op vakantie  :handbang:

----------


## Ala0uia

VERVOLG A.U.B
en graag iets over amin's situatie s.v.p  :grote grijns:

----------


## missmagreb

he mijn oom gaat ook deze vrijdag op vakantie.
fijne vakantie alvast.
en trouwens mooi vervolg.
ga snel verder.
en misschien kan je tog in marokko verdergaan.
je weet wel zo'n internetcafe.
dan moet je met een hele club meisjes gaan.
dan ben je niet de enigste meisje.
hahaha.
nou lieverd
kus mij

----------


## pancrase

topverhaal rond gauw af voordat je op vakantie gaat

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Ga Door ! 








-xxx-

M.Lady_

----------


## nadoriazin

toppie meid ga snel verder

groetjes xxxxx

----------


## miss tisso

hoi skat 
hoe gaat het???
hier gaat alles goed
ik wens je veel succes in marokko!!!
enga snel verder met je verhaal
 :ole:

----------


## ZuidMarocia

mooi mooi topp  :handbang:  


liever ga je het snel afmaken voordat je op reis gaat...  :bril:  



Lateruzzz

----------


## rwina_oujdia

:wohaa:  Hey Hey
Alles goed meid  :Wink:  
Het was een leuk vervolg  :boogie:  
Ik en iedereen wachten met smart op een vervolg  :engel:  
Dus ga pleas snel verder  :ole:  
En laat ons dit keer niet zo lang wachten  :hardlach:  

-XXXXXX-  :player:  
CHIERIN  :nijn:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:tunis:

----------


## taselhiet_1

ga snel verder

----------


## BniMakaada

Als iemand Amin flasht ben ik genoodzaakt om deze persoon te slopen dus Essie, watch your back  :stout:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

GA NOU SNEL VERDER  :aanwal:  
PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE PLEACE

----------


## Bitch

hey meid ga snel verder het is al bijna vrijdag en dan ga je op vakantie en dan dan dan dan dan...... hebben we nog geen vervolg  :frons: 



GO ON !!!!!!

----------


## missmagreb

ga snel verder lieverd
en trouwens:


ik ga lekker zaterdag naar marokko 

wie n0g meer???

----------


## dutchyman

ik wil ook naar marokko!!!
maar jammer genoeg ga ik dit jaar niet.  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:

----------


## ToEnSiA

ik ga volgende week dinsdag insha allah naar tunesie  :ole:

----------


## BniMakaada

Over 3 weken ben ik loessoe!!

----------


## ToEnSiA

rwina_zina me vriendin gaat vandaag weg en zij volgt ook het verhaal met mij soms  :maf2:  en wil je a.u.b een vervolg voor der zetten voordat ze gaat!!
en voor je andere fans  :brozac:

----------


## marocgirlie

ik ga ook vrijdag naar marokko 


ik wil graag dat rwina een vervolg gaat schrijven voor dat ik naar marokko ga
oke doei xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door marocgirlie_ 
> *ik ga ook vrijdag naar marokko 
> 
> 
> ik wil graag dat rwina een vervolg gaat schrijven voor dat ik naar marokko ga
> oke doei xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*



he mensen,

ik wil net als iedereen bijna een ver volg voordat we naar marokko gaan maar in marokko heb je ook internetcafe's dus dan is het eigenlijk geen probleem toch?

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door marocgirlie_ 
> *ik ga ook vrijdag naar marokko 
> 
> 
> ik wil graag dat rwina een vervolg gaat schrijven voor dat ik naar marokko ga
> oke doei xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*



he mensen,

ik wil net als iedereen bijna een ver volg voordat we naar marokko gaan maar in marokko heb je ook internetcafe's dus dan is het eigenlijk geen probleem toch?

----------


## rwina_zina

Ik draaide me geirriteerd om en zag de twee buurjongens lopen. Ik kreeg een rode kop en draaide me weer zo snel mogelijk om. 1 van de jongens kwam naast mij lopen en de ander naast Asiye. Ik voelde me ongemakkelijk..ik voelde me zo goedkoop doordat ik op het moment versierd werd..
'Dag meid..' ik antwoorde niet en trok Asiye aan der arm. Mijn loop-snelheid werd sneller maar niet alleen die van ons, ook zij liepen nu sneller. De jongens vroegen ons even te stoppen..Asiye bleef staan..'zeg het dan eens!wat scheelt er!'....de jongens begonnen hard te lachen en haalde een tas te voorschijn van Asiye..'hier meid, deze ben je net vergeten..' de jongens liepen lachend weg en wij stonden dus niet normaal voor schut!!
Deed me denken aan de eerste keer dat ik Amin leerde kennen, toen hij mij plastic tasje naar me bracht..maar dit was echt een voorschutting! 'O my god, o my god...we staan zo voor schut! ik ga verhuizen!' riep Asiye..
ik moest nu wel heel erg lachen, ik stelde haar gerust door te zeggen dat we niet echt zo erg voor schut staan..al wist ik dondersgoed dat we dat wel stonden. Na een paar wandelingen door de stad gingen we toch maar weer naar huis doordat As nog wat werk moest doen. Ik besloot lekker thuis te gaan hangen voor de buis met de ramen open..ik dronk wat bij As en nam toen de lift naar boven.. van ver af zag ik een briefje op mijn deur..ik durfte niet te kijken..'het zal vast van het hotel zijn' bedacht ik me. naar mate ik dichterbij kwam klopte mijn hart steeds sneller. Ik las het niet, ik pakte het van de deur en liep naar binnen. Ik gooide me tas op me bed en me ogen vlogen over de regels heen..

'Je zal denk ik geen idee hebben wie ik ben...als je dat toch wilt weten kom vanavond naar 'restaurant chique'..daar zal ik op je wachten lieve esma..'

Ik schrok me kapot! Wie wist me naam! En betekent dit dat ik gestalkt word? Ik wilde eigenlijk rennen naar Asiye om het haar te vertellen maar dat deed ik niet. Stel hij staat daar buiten...ik rende naar me kamer deur en zette die extra op slot...wel een beetje dom want het is een bomvol hotel dus er kan niets gebeuren..niemand slaapt 's nachts dus er kan nie ingebroken worden ofzo. Toch wilde ik het zekere voor het onzekere. Even zei een stemmetje me 'waarom ga je niet..?' maar al snel verdween dit stemmetje..ik ben niet op mijn achterhoofd gevallen! Zoals gepland ging ik maar voor de tv hangen tot ik in slaap viel..
Midden in de nacht werd ik wakker. Het was donker maar de hele stad was zo te horen nog wakker..er kwam veel geluid van buitenaf..dat maakte het allemaal wel gezellig. Ik zette de tv uit en deed het licht aan..ik nam wat lekkers te eten en ging maar eens douche, ik trok mijn pyjama aan en ging weer op de bank liggen met me dekbed over me heen. De tv ging weer aan en 'm'n uit nederland meegenomen dvdtjes' bekeek ik.
Zomaar uit het niets schoot me te binnen dat ik best een briefje op me deur zou treffen..ik durfte de deur niet open te doen maar wilde zo graag weten of er een briefje hing. Ik deed het uiteindelijk wel. Mijn deur ging langzaam open en mijn kop stak ik naar buiten, veel mensen liepen nog in de gang. Ja hoor, er ging een briefje..van de schrik smeet ik mijn deur dicht..ik leek wel een kleuter! Schijt! als me wat gebeurd dan gebeurd het maar! Ik deed mijn deur weer open met trillende vingers en pakte het briefje van de deur..
Snel jumpte ik weer op de bank met het briefje in mijn handen..

'ik had wel verwacht dat je niet zou komen. Ik neem het je ook niet kwalijk..ben je niet benieuwd?'

Ik wist niet wat ik moest denken hierover. Niemand in de gang pakte de briefjes van mijn deur af dus in principe zou ik een briefje terug kunnen schrijven! Maar dat is zo 'de stalker z'n zin geven'..maar nee..dat ligt er maar net aan wat ik in het briefje schrijf..ik doe het gewoon..!

'Benieuwd? Nee, ben niet zo nieuwsgierig..maar zeg eens, wat wil je?'

Ik twijfelde of ik het op mijn deur zou plakken maar deed het toch..ik peuterde de plakband van het briefje van mijn stalker en plakte het op mijn deur. Wel grappig allemaal, maar moet ik dit niet eng vinden?
Ik was moe. Dus ging weer slapen....
De volgende ochtend rende ik naar de deur om te kijken of er antwoord was op mijn briefje..dat was wel het geval..ik had er spijt van want er stond op het briefje..'ik wil jou'..
ik schrok er erg van en sloot snel mijn deur weer..ik rende naar mijn koffer en greep naar het nummer van Amin, waarom weet ik niet, mischien was dit echt het moment dat je je man wilde spreken..vooral met amin..ik vind zijn stem echt rustgevend..ik draaide het nummer en met een trillende stem antwoorde ik op een zwoele hallo aan de andere kant van de lijn..'hallo, Amin ben jij dat?' 'Esma!?'..
Amin was ongelovelijk blij dat ik belde, ik vertelde hem wat er aan de hand was..'hoe zou je reageren als ik zou zeggen dat ik je stalker zou zijn Esma?' ik begreep niet wat hij bedoelde..'amin waar heb je het over..' 'Esma, ik ben in Meknes..ik dezelfde stad waar jij nu bent..geloof me, ik wist niet dat jij daar ook was..ik kwam je tegen in de stad en schrok me dood..ik wilde er even tussen uit doordat jij ook naar Marokko zou gaan besloot ik ook maar te gaan..onze hotels zijn niet ver van elkaar..zonder dat ik het wist Esma dat zweer ik je..'
Ik was sprakeloos...ik wist echt niet wat ik moest zeggen..'amin ik moet ophangen...' ik hing op en ging op de bank liggen..ik kreeg hoofdpijn van het denken..wat had dit toch te betekenen! Eerlijk gezegd boeit me dat niet..het ging mij er om dat mijn grote liefde in dezelfde stad als ik is! Ik kan het niet geloven! Het liefs wil ik nu naar buiten rennen en hem zoeken! Maar dat gaat niet zomaar..ik kreeg een grote smile op me gezicht..'ik heb hem gewoon gebeld!' 'ik ben zo trots op mezelf! en ik mis hem echt..' de ene helft zegt me bij hem terug te gaan..dat wil ik ook..maar wil hij dat wel? Ja hij wil dat ook..maar dan is de vraag nog..is dat het beste?
ik stond op en sprong het hele huis rond..AMIN IS HIER!  :grote grijns: ! Mijn vreugde is niet te omschrijven! Mijn god he! Zal ik hem zien? Of zal ie geschrokken zijn toen ik hem bedle en ergens heen gegaan zijn?! nee..dat mag niet gebeuren! Ik greep naar mijn telefoon en stuurde hem vliegensvlug een smsje...'Amin sorry dat ik ophing..ik wist niet hoe ik moest reageren..ga asjeblieft niet weg..'..een paar seconde daarna kreeg ik een smsje terug.......'8 uur Restaurant chique?'...ik moest lachen bij het lezen van het smsje..ik antwoorde er simpel op terug 'ja..' ....daarop kreeg ik een smsje terug met 'tot dan..'...
WAT HAD IK GEDAAN! dat was het eerste wat in me op kwam...en nu? Is dit wel goed? Ik rende naar beneden en vertelde Asiye alles..ze sprong een gat in de lucht..ze was zo blij voor me...maar ze maakte me bang toen ze haar handen voor haar mond sloeg...'wat is er! riep ik snel'....'esma! wat moet je aan!' 
Ik moest lachen en gaf er een kick..'trut, dacht dat er wat ernstiger aan de hand was!'...
Ik ging bij Asiye op de bank zitten en begon me alles te realliseren..ik kon het echt niet geloven gewoon..hoe kan dit nou! Is dit geen grap? Terwijl ik diep in mijn gedachtes was gezonken probeerde Asiye me te ontwaken..ik sleurde haar mee naar boven en zocht mijn kleding uit voor vanavond 8 uur...

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Alright...thannnnnnnnn helemaaaaaal topppp zinaaaa  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  




ga gauw verder...!!!!!!!!!!  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## pancrase

weer een topvervolg net als altijd



ik ben dinsdag naa marokko maar internetcafe's genoeg in nador duss dat is geen probleeem

thhaaallllaa  :handbang:

----------


## ToEnSiA

:wohaa:  eindelijk een vervolg  :bril:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

mooooooooooi 
thx voor de vervolg
en voor iedereen een fijne vakantie

----------


## MissCousCous

RWINAAAAAAAAA alles goedddddddddd
ja ja je grote fan is back!
meid ik ben lang niet 8ter de pc geweest 
en nou ik weer kwam zag ik dat ik veeeeeeel gemist heb
maaaaaaaar lieve schat kan het nou niet lezen aangezien ik nog zoveel moet doen omdat ik straks naar maroc ga
dus ik lees t in maroc!
mohiem meid ik wens jou een heleeeeee fijne vakantie en alle andere ook!
haha en rwina reken maar op een verassingetje  :petaf:  
beslamaaaaaaaaaaaa allemaaaaaaaaaaaaaal

----------


## niedra

RWINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TOP VERVOLG MEID GOED GEDAAN ZOALS GEWOONLIJK KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## pancrase

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *RWINAAAAAAAAA alles goedddddddddd
> ja ja je grote fan is back!
> meid ik ben lang niet 8ter de pc geweest 
> en nou ik weer kwam zag ik dat ik veeeeeeel gemist heb
> maaaaaaaar lieve schat kan het nou niet lezen aangezien ik nog zoveel moet doen omdat ik straks naar maroc ga
> dus ik lees t in maroc!
> mohiem meid ik wens jou een heleeeeee fijne vakantie en alle andere ook!
> haha en rwina reken maar op een verassingetje  
> beslamaaaaaaaaaaaa allemaaaaaaaaaaaaaal*



fijne vakantie dame

ik wens ook iedereen een leuke vakantie in marokko en voor degene die hier blijven; ik leef met jullie mee

thallaa
moker


ps rwina ik lees je verhaal verder in maroc maaar je moet wel verder schrijven  :jumping:

----------


## Bitch

toppertje was dat de laatste voor de vakantie en wanneer ben je er weer????

GrtZ

----------


## loubna_hotm

in 1 wo0rd... *VET!!*

----------


## K_Khalid

> _Geplaatst door MissCousCous_ 
> *RWINAAAAAAAAA alles goedddddddddd
> ja ja je grote fan is back!
> meid ik ben lang niet 8ter de pc geweest 
> en nou ik weer kwam zag ik dat ik veeeeeeel gemist heb
> maaaaaaaar lieve schat kan het nou niet lezen aangezien ik nog zoveel moet doen omdat ik straks naar maroc ga
> dus ik lees t in maroc!
> mohiem meid ik wens jou een heleeeeee fijne vakantie en alle andere ook!
> haha en rwina reken maar op een verassingetje  
> beslamaaaaaaaaaaaa allemaaaaaaaaaaaaaal*


En ik mag niet eens mee.  :droef:  hahhahahha 

Dag mensen dat is een hele lange tijd geleden. Ik heb gezien dat de S.W.A.T team me in de steek heeft gelaten MGARBA  :auw2:  maar ja  :jeweetog:  

He Rwinna TOP verhaal echt het is weer vanouds  :boogie:   :huil:  

 :boogie:  Misscouscous is nog steeds gestoord, gelukkig maar hahahaahah :boogie: 
maar mensen tot weer over een paar maanden.

en vergeet niet 



RRWWIIINNNAA RRWWIIINNNAA RRWWIIINNNAA [GLOW=crimson]RRWWIIINNNAA[/GLOW] fel kouziena

----------


## niedra

hee rwina meid pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee als je tijd hebt ga snel verder zo niet een heleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fijne vakantie geniet ervan en alle andere ook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



 :jumping:   :knipoog:   :jumping:   :knipoog:   :jumping:   :knipoog:   :jumping:

----------


## missmagreb

heeey lieverd.
leuk vervolg.
jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuj!!! amine is back.
ewa ga weer snel verder oek want je gaat morge al weer weg.
en nogmaaals:
[GLOW=seagreen]FIJNE VAKANTIE[/GLOW] 
KUS MIJ

----------


## ToEnSiA

:maf2:

----------


## rwina_oujdia

JOEPIE LEUK VERVOLG  :schok:  
wil je ook iets uit Amin's perspectief schrijven  :loens:  
alvast bedankt  :gek:  

diekke zoenen Chierin  :Smilie:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Ik heb goed en slecht nieuws: 
Slecht nieuws: Rwina is weg, ze is een aantal uren geleden vertrokken naar Marokko!!!  :traan1:  ff een potje gehuild net!!!

Maar na slechte nieuws heb ik ook goede nieuws voor jullie,

Namelijk, ik heb een stukje vervolg in mijn handen gekregen om deze te plaatsen voor jullie (fans).
Ik zal dit ook zo snel mogelijk doen!!

Het is niet veel, maar in ieder geval wel IETS...daar moeten jullie eventjes genoegen mee hebben...maar vrees niet, zodra ze de kans krijgt in Marokko om verder te typen dan doet ze dat ook....Als ik het goed heb, dan wordt dat een lange vervolg maar dan ook de laatste 
 :frons:  ....helaas!!!!

Ook jullie wens ik een prettige vakantie,

Liefs.........

----------


## ToEnSiA

> _Geplaatst door mocro_turkie_ 
> *Ik heb goed en slecht nieuws: 
> Slecht nieuws: Rwina is weg, ze is een aantal uren geleden vertrokken naar Marokko!!!  ff een potje gehuild net!!!
> 
> Maar na slechte nieuws heb ik ook goede nieuws voor jullie,
> 
> Namelijk, ik heb een stukje vervolg in mijn handen gekregen om deze te plaatsen voor jullie (fans).
> Ik zal dit ook zo snel mogelijk doen!!
> 
> ...


jammer seg ik ga al over 3 dagen dus wil je a.u.b dat vervolg voor dinsdag plaatsen!!

----------


## Sweet_Amel

:jammer:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Veel lees plezier!!  :knipoog: 




Ik had 1 jurk meegenomen, een galajurk die Amin voor me had uitgekozen..ik wist niet of ik die nou wel aan moest doen. Ik bedoel..is dat niet een beetje overdreven? Of gaat ie dan niet raar denken? Hallo esma wat denk je nou wel niet het is je man! Hoe kan hij over zoiets raar denken! Zei ik stilletjes tegen mezelf.. 
'Zei je wat?!' Vroeg Asiye me..'nee nee, niets' antwoorde ik daarop. 
Ik besloot de jurk toch aan te doen..een baby roze met mooie sieraden die in het bezit waren van roze steentjes. Me haar liet ik los een bos krullen viel over me schouders. As maakte me licht roze op. Neutraal alleen dan een roze tintje. Ik vond het welletjes. As was erg trots op resultaat terwijl het mij niet echt boeide..de zenuwen gierde door mijn lichaam. Het was half 8 en over een half uurtje zou ik hem zien...aaah ik word gek! Nee niet..ik moet kalm blijven! Asiye zou me brengen en ik moest haar bellen als er iets was. 
( JIPIEE PORTUGAL HEB GEWONNEN!  :grote grijns: ! Liefs rwina_zina!) 
Dat was natuurlijk erg lief van As maar ik wist dat er niets zou zijn. Kwart voor 8 inmiddels. Ik pakte mijn tasje en liep achter asiye aan. zenuwachtig keek ik nog in de gang spiegel. Als ik geen camouflage op had zou je zien dat ik erg bleek was geworden van de zenuwen! Langzaam stapte ik in de auto..'As ik weet het niet hoor..' 'es! stap in! het komt goed..'..ik luisterde naar haar waarschijnlijk goede advies.. 
'Restaurant Chique' zag ik met mooi verlichten letters staan. Het was wel druk..ik gaf As een kus en stapte uit. Ik nam een diepe zucht en ging het restaurant binnen...hij viel me gelijk op..ik zweer dat ik zowat geen lucht meer kreeg! Hij had zijn pak aan en zijn breede schouders waren erg te zien in zijn pak. Zijn haar was lang geworden en hij had ze mooi in stekels naar achter. Zijn gezicht was mooi bruin geworden. Hij keek om zich heen maar hij zag me nog niet. Ik liep zijn richting op. Ik zag dat er een roos op tafel lag en de rest van de tafel was bestrooid met rozenblaadjes. Het tafelkleedje was precies de kleur van mijn jurk. Ik blij. 
Ik kwam aan bij zijn tafel en mijn ogen werden vochtig. Hij was zo mooi..dat niet alleen..ik zag dat hij zijn portomonee in zijn handen had en naar mijn foto keek. Hij zag eindelijk dat ik voor hem stond..hij keek naar me jurk..en langzaam keek hij omhoog..mijn vochtige ogen werden bevrijd door een traan die over me wang viel..een glimlach streelde mijn gezicht. Hij keek me recht in mijn ogen aan en stond op. Hij kwam langzaam dichterbij..ook zijn ogen vulde zich met tranen..tranen van geluk kon ik zien. Hij kuste me voorhoofd en schoof de stoel voor me uit..ik ging zitten en hij ook, tegenover me. Hij liet de traan over zijn wang glijden..ik boog me voorover en haalde onbewust met mijn vinger zijn traan weg. Net dat ik mijn hand wilde terug trekken hield hij hem vast. Hij kuste mijn hand en vroeg me andere hand met zijn ogen. Ik gaf hem mijn andere hand ook ..hij kuste mijn handen..onze ringen raakte elkaar. snel keken we elkaar aan...de ober bracht het eten waaraan we niet eens kwamen. We keken elkaar alleen maar aan en zeiden geen woord tegen elkaar. 
Amin pakte geld en zette dat op tafel..hij stond op..pakte mij bij me hand en nam me mee naar buiten...hand in hand liepen we over straat...we kwamen aan bij een mooie plek met veel groen...veel mensen waren daar te vinden..we konden een bankje vinden waarop we dan ook gingen zitten. Hij keek me recht in mijn ogen aan en kuste me. Ik beantwoorde zijn kus...met mijn twee handen op zijn wangen kuste ik hem volop terug.. 
Een paar minuten later stond ik op en nam hem mee..ik deed mijn kamerdeur open van het hotel maar deed de lichten niet aan..de deur sloot ik met een trap en nam mijn Amin in mijn armen.. 

Heerlijke koffiegeur ontwaakte me uit mijn diepe slaap..mijn lakens werden langzaam van me afgetrokken door amin..hij kuste mijn armen en kwam uit bij me wang.. 
hij kietelde me dat ik wakker moest worden...ik nam een douche en deed mijn badjas bij afloop aan. 
Amin had ook gedoucht en had alleen een handdoek om zijn middel..ik kon me ogen niet van hem afhouden.. 
maar dat hoefte ook niet eigenlijk..ik ging tegenover hem zitten en ontbijten met hem mee. 
Hij had zo een gelukkig gezicht..en ik ook...vanacht hadden amin en ik elkaar laten zien hoeveel we van elkaar houden..vanacht realliseerde we beide dat we niet zonder elkaar kunnen..dat een deel van ons sterft als we elkaar verlaten..vanacht is alles bekend geworden..amin houd meer van mij dan wie dan ook...dat kon ik mezelf garanderen...ik sprong bij amin op schoot en gaf hem een dikke kus. Ik omhelste hem met mijn hoofd op zijn borst..amin hield me steviger vast dan ooit...

----------


## _sweet_fatimaaa

:knipoog:  WajouW MeiD.., Deze Verhaal Is Egt Mooi Egt Waar Ga Snel DoorSz.. :knipoog:  Dikke KuSz Fatima...

----------


## seniorita1988

wooooooooow eg mooi meid!
kep alles achterelkaar gelezen  :grote grijns:

----------


## taselhiet_1

hey mooi vervolg ga snel verder

----------


## ToEnSiA

'thnx  :kusgrijs:  '

----------


## mocro_turkie

Lieverd, prachtig vervolg!! thank you  :blauwe kus:  
Ik mis je  :tranen:  

Liefs *****

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Thnxx  :duim:  


zoo mooi zoo prachtig..

----------


## sanae_fatiha

praaaaaaaaaaaaachtig!!!!!

----------


## Sweet_Amel

:love:   :player:

----------


## Bitch

thnx echt een super verhaal. jammer dat je op vakantie bent...

----------


## rwina_oujdia

wajooow zo een leuk verhaal en mooi  :huil:  
echt gewoon geen woorden voor.  :romance:  
trouwens, ik ben ook nu in marokko het is hier zo warm :schok:  

kusssssssssssss mij  :koppel:

----------


## ToEnSiA

dit is me laatse recatie want ik ga naar tunesie en ik zal daar proberen om in tunesie naar internet caf te gaan ik doe me best
xxxxxxxxxxtoensia

----------


## BniMakaada

Ga snel verder voordag ik richting Maroc cruize hahaha misschien kom ik die 2 gasten nog tegen in Marokko  :grote grijns:

----------


## lela_amel

HEY FOOKS OVER HERE!!!  :schreeuw:  
JULLIE HEBBEN EEN NIEUWE ERBIJ!!!
SO WAT EEN MOOI VERHAAL 

NOW RIWNA_ZINA GA SNEL WEER VERDER MET JE VERHAAL
KAN NIET WACHTEN!!

>>>LELA_AMEL<<<  :zwaai:

----------


## BniMakaada

Ik ben over 11 dagen weg. Enig idee of we wat kunnen verwachten op kort termijn???

Help us out!!

----------


## hafsa bouzi

ik vond dit een prachtig verhaal ge aub door please ik ben verslaafd geworden aan dit verhaal als je niet verder gaat dan moet ik afkiken  :party:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

ik vond dit een prachtig verhaal ge aub door please ik ben verslaafd geworden aan dit verhaal als je niet verder gaat dan moet ik afkiken  :party:

----------


## mocro_turkie

Rwina....Mis je!!!  :frons:  

Liefs, 

Ik

----------


## amel_18

heey meissie...

 :regie:  k ben egt lang aan t w8te op je vervolg..
en nu staat er weer nix... :frons: 

hoop da je alsnog verder schrijft...

heel veel liefs amel..

----------


## Ala0uia

Prachtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bAd Ass chIck

een vraagske heeft iemand dees verhaal op word want ik vind het echt een af verhaal maar het is echt lastig om het uit te lezen met die reacties als iemand het op word heeft wil hij het dan sturen naar deze email adres: [email protected]
kisses laila

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door bAd Ass chIck_ 
> *een vraagske heeft iemand dees verhaal op word want ik vind het echt een af verhaal maar het is echt lastig om het uit te lezen met die reacties als iemand het op word heeft wil hij het dan sturen naar deze email adres: [email protected]
> kisses laila*



_Toevallig, heel toevallig. Heb ik het hele verhaal als WORD-bestand._

----------


## bAd Ass chIck

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Toevallig, heel toevallig. Heb ik het hele verhaal als WORD-bestand.*


wil je het aub naar me stre
alvast bedankt  :knipoog:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door bAd Ass chIck_ 
> *wil je het aub naar me stre
> alvast bedankt *


_Ik ga kijken of ik `m als Attachment naar je sturen ken..._

----------


## bAd Ass chIck

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik ga kijken of ik `m als Attachment naar je sturen ken...*


thanx!

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door bAd Ass chIck_ 
> *thanx!*



_Als het goed is, heb je het verhaal binnen. Ik mis volgens mij de laatste 3 a 4 stukken. Maar die kan je van de site halen. Als je klaar bent daarmee. Het is best veel, Njoy!_

----------


## amel_mocro

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Toevallig, heel toevallig. Heb ik het hele verhaal als WORD-bestand.*




jah dat meen je niet ewa wil je dan a.u.b sturen ik smeek :P

alvast bedankt en goed dat je het zegt want ik wacht al heel lang op een vervolg!!!!

en mensen amel is weer back van marokko liever zou ik daar willen blijven lekkr bruin worden!!!!!


ewa kussies 
amel

----------


## Bitch

Ik wil dat verhaal ook

----------


## miss brazil

Mooi verhaal meisje!!! Doe snel verder  :Cool:  

ik kan niet meer wachten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :party:

----------


## samira89

hey hey AL3arbia 

zou je dit verhaal ook naar mij kunnen sturen a.u.b.

alvast bedankt

----------


## miss tisso

> _Geplaatst door samira89_ 
> *hey hey AL3arbia 
> 
> zou je dit verhaal ook naar mij kunnen sturen a.u.b.
> 
> alvast bedankt*




Ja kun je het ook naar mij sturen
Thnx  :handbang:  
 :Iluvu:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door samira89_ 
> *hey hey AL3arbia 
> 
> zou je dit verhaal ook naar mij kunnen sturen a.u.b.
> 
> alvast bedankt*


_Waarheen,_

----------


## sweety_neda

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Waarheen, *


al3rabi...zou jij het mij ook kunnen sturen....
 
ja of nee...alvast bedankt..

[email protected]

----------


## samira89

hey al3arbi

sorry voor dat, ik d8 dat het ook naar m'n naam op maroc.nl kon.
thnx

----------


## ToEnSiA

hey allemaal ik ben weer terug van tunesie en ik heb nix gemist wahahaha ik d8 ik verwacht 89309303vervolgen GEEN EEN!! ik keek egt sow  :schok:  maar jah

----------


## BniMakaada

> _Geplaatst door BniMakaada_ 
> *Ik ben over 11 dagen weg. Enig idee of we wat kunnen verwachten op kort termijn???
> 
> Help us out!!*


Dit is echt foktop man!! Nog steeds geen vervolg.

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door BniMakaada_ 
> *Dit is echt foktop man!! Nog steeds geen vervolg.*


_Dat duurt nog wel ff...

Geduld..

_

----------


## mocro_turkie

Hahaha heb geduld mensen zoals Al3arbi al zei...
Ze gaat zo snel mogelijk verder  :Wink:

----------


## ToEnSiA

ik was vandaag JARIG  :party:  
ik hoopte een VERVOLG maar nixx  :frons:  
rwina je hebt wat goed te maken
en je weet wat uik als cadou wil een grootte vervolg  :hihi:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Dat duurt nog wel ff...
> 
> Geduld..
> 
> *


 oooh my GOd Al3arbi sinds wanneer doe jij zo aardig tegen mensen.

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *oooh my GOd Al3arbi sinds wanneer doe jij zo aardig tegen mensen.*



_Niet. Goden aan `t verzoeken?_

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Niet. Goden aan `t verzoeken?*


 serieus??? waarom...

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *serieus??? waarom...*



_Ik zou het niet weten. Zeg het me, Oh Poel der Wijsheid en ongelimiteerde Kennis._

----------


## SaMmIeJ

Wollah ik lees dit berhaal met tranen in me ogen.. Ben zo verlslaafd aan dit verhaal.. RWINA ZINA GA SNEL VERDER...en ik wil ook het verhaal zonder die reacties.. kan iemand um naar mij sturen.. hou super veel van je als je dit doet.. want dit is egt get bste verhaal die ik ooit heb gelezen..!!!  :boogie:  Khooop dat mijn huwelijk ook zo mooi word.. Droom er nu al van hahaha  :boogie:  dikke kus Samraaa

----------


## niedra

rwina zina schat waneer ga je verder pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ga verder

----------


## pancrase

echt een topverhaal is dit man.
ik zou het graag zonder recties willen lezen zou iemand zo lief willen zijn om het op te sturen zonder reacties 
mijn emailadres is [email protected] zou iemand zo lief willen zijn
alvas bedankt

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Go One_

----------


## samira89

zeg al3arbi zou je nog tijd voor me klaar kunnen maken om dit verhaal toch naar mij te sturen, alvast bedankt

p.s.: m'n e-mail adres heb ik al doorgegeven op een van de pagina's hiervoor

----------


## SaMmIeJ

Heeey mensjes nog steeds niks... :frons: 

Maar kwou al3arbi vragen om dit verhaal ook naar mij te sturen.. (A) hihih., Mijn email is: [email protected].. Alsvast bedankt.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  Maar kga weeer... KKom vanaaf weer kijke of er wat staat.. bai bai (K) sammieeee

----------


## mocro_turkie

Mensen deze week kan ze zeker niet een vervolg typen, insallah volgende week!

Liefs

----------


## m'tiouia

he el3arbi sorry als ik lastig ben maar ik ga je vragen of je dat verhaal ook naar mij zou willen sturen mijn email is [email protected]
voor als je het wel gaat doen dan alvast bedankt voor de moeite
xxxxxxxxxxxjes m'tiouia
ciao

----------


## miss el magreb

HALLO ZWINA RWINA IK HEB JE VERHAAL GEMIST EN BEN HET NOU EEN JAAR AAN HET VOLGEN MAAR WACHT GEWOON MET GEDULD OPJE SCHAT DOE RUSTIG AAN IK WORDT SOMS WEL GEK MAAR HEB WEL BEGRIP IK SNAP ALLEEN NIET WAAROM JIJ NIET EEN BOEK SCHRIJFT WANDT JE KENT ER WEL WAT VAN SCHAT ZO DOOR GAAN EN JA IK WILL OOK WEL DIE VERHAAL VAN ARBI HEBBENHIER HEB JE ME MSN ZOU JE AUB OOK DIE VERHAAL AAN MIJ WILLEN STURREN ILA ZATE HLA GATRAK A GOJA
[email protected] 

OKE DOEI GROETJES AMAL

----------


## Bouyachia

woooooooooooww een pracht verhaal!!!!!!!! ga snel door

----------


## Bitch

ik wil een vervolg

----------


## ToEnSiA

nog steeds nixxxxxxxx ik ben kapot lang niet geweest en nog niks

----------


## ToEnSiA

wat kyk staat bij me onder tekening al dat ik niet vaak online kom dus please een vervolgje please!!  :tunis:

----------


## asmae85

Tbaaaaark Allah wat een mooi verhaal!!!

K ben er al n hele dag mee bezig geweest om het te kopieeren, plakken en op te slaan op mijn schijffie!!

Handiger als dit bij de drukker kon worden uitgebracht, ik zal het kopen  :Wink:  

K hoop dat je gauw doorgaat met het verhaal, de spanning zit er in hoge mate in!

Go girl!!

Moge allah je bijstaan in voor- en tegenspoed

Ma3asalam

Je zuster fie dien

----------


## Sweet_Amel

:slapen:

----------


## missy samira

:regie:   :regie:  HET VERVOLG HET VERVOLG IK WORD ZIEK PLAATS SNEL EEN VERVOLGJE MEID ECHT SUPER VAN EEN VERHAAL  :duim:   :duim:

----------


## ToEnSiA

we are waiting

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Ga gauw Door 

Thalla.. m0cr0layD_

----------


## missbenitouzinn

wajowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  :maf3:   :maf3:  
deze verhaal is de beste verhaal ooit.
ik heb gelachen en gehuilt tijdens het lezen van deze verhal.

IK EIS EEN  :student:   :Mad:  SNEL EEN VERVOLG OF ONTVOER JE PERSOONLIJK EN LAAT JE OP MIJN PC EEN VERVOLG SCHRIJVEN

WA3LEIKOM SALAAM JE FAN  :grote grijns:

----------


## Ala0uia

Heej rwina
alles goed ensow...
met mij niet zo want ik w8 op een vervolg  :frons:  en trouwens je hebt meerdere fans die niet zijn aangemeld en ik moet van hun zeggen dat ze je verhaal PRACHTIG en verslavend vinden .. 
klasse meid ga zo snel mogelijk dooor
 :zwaai:

----------


## missy samira

:huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  IK WORD ER NIET GOE VAN ALS ER SNEL GEEN VERVOLGJE KOMT  :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:  SNEL EEN VERVOLGGGGGGGGG

----------


## nadoriazin

kom op meid ga snel verder
waarom laat je nix van je horen kom met die vervolg
je verliest hierdoor je fans laat ons niet in de steek
please zo snel mogelijk een vervolg.

ik weet niet eens meer zo goed waar het over gaat  :grote grijns:

----------


## missy samira

:ole:   :ole:  [GLOW=darkred]HOE LANG MOET IK NOG WACHTEN KOMOP MEISJE DOE SNEL VERDER TIS ECHT EEN MOOI VERHAAL ZO IETS MOET JE NIET SNEL VERGETEN EN HIER HEB JE EEN ECHTE FAN VAN JE VERHAAL SUPER MEIDJE[/GLOW]  :handbang:   :handbang:

----------


## Ala0uia

Vervolg!!!!  :wohaa:

----------


## Bitch

al vanaf 3-7 ben ik aan het wachten op een vervolg maar nog steeds niks  :frons:  hoe lang blijf je nog op vakantie???? Wanneer komt er weer een vervolg we zijn inmiddels al weer 2.5 maanden verder...

Ga Pleace ZSM verder

----------


## -rust-

Jij hebt echt de meest fantasievolle fantasie van de wereld. Wordt schrijfster!!!!!!

----------


## rwina_zina

Excuses voor het lang wachten. Ik zal het er vanavond nog opzetten..
Waarschijnlijk is het ook het laatste stuk.. :Smilie: !

Tot zo!


ps: Rust..hoop dat dat een compliment is  :hihi:

----------


## rwina_zina

* ik weet niet of een stukje hiervan eral op stond..maar dat maakt niet uit.

Heerlijke koffiegeur ontwaakte me uit mijn diepe slaap..mijn lakens werden langzaam van me afgetrokken door amin..hij kuste mijn armen en kwam uit bij me wang..
hij kietelde me dat ik wakker moest worden...ik nam een douche en deed mijn badjas bij afloop aan.
Amin had ook gedoucht en had alleen een handdoek om zijn middel..ik kon me ogen niet van hem afhouden..
maar dat hoefte ook niet eigenlijk..ik ging tegenover hem zitten en ontbijten met hem mee. 
Hij had zo een gelukkig gezicht..en ik ook...vanacht hadden amin en ik elkaar laten zien hoeveel we van elkaar houden..vanacht realliseerde we beide dat we niet zonder elkaar kunnen..dat een deel van ons sterft als we elkaar verlaten..vanacht is alles bekend geworden..amin houd meer van mij dan wie dan ook...dat kon ik mezelf garanderen...ik sprong bij amin op schoot en gaf hem een dikke kus. Ik omhelste hem met mijn hoofd op zijn borst..amin hield me steviger vast dan ooit...

Amin was het hotel uit gegaan om wat te regelen. Ik ging zitten in het balkon en dacht na, is het nu weer goed tussen amin en mij? Kan ik nu weer naar mijn huis..naar het huis van Amin en mij?Er is zoveel tussen ons gebeurd..wat gaat er nu nog gebeuren? Zullen we nu gewoon normaal leven? Ik stond op en kreeg een glimlach op mijn gezicht..als ik maar bij mijn Amin ben..bedacht ik me stilletjes..

Mijn hele vakantie verliep heerlijk. Amin en ik zagen veel van Marokko en het leek alsof we alles aan het vergeten waren..ik hield met de dag meer van hem en hij van mij. Ik veranderen mijn vliegticket..Amin en ik zouden nu samen vertrekken. Dit zou mijn laatste dag zijn in Marokko na 3 maanden ..het was nu eind juli en heerlijk weer in Nederland dus..ik pakte mijn spullen in terwijl Amin op de bank voor de buis hing..tranen vloeide over mijn wangen..dit hotel heeft me goed gedaan en ik zal het echt gaan missen..ik zal Marokko missen..ik heb nu al zin in volgend jaar..

'Amin?' riep ik terwijl ik net klaar was met mijn laatste spulletjes..
'Ja schat..?' 'is Romaysa getrouwd?' vroeg ik zacht..
ik kreeg geen antwoord terug..ik stak mijn hoofd de woonkamer in en keek Amin aan..'ze is getrouwd ja' antwoorde hij koel..
ik voelde dat ik het dat niet had moeten zeggen...Amin reikte zijn hand naar mij toe en kreeg een glimlach op zijn gezicht..ik liep naar hem toe en sprong naast hem op de bank..'sorry' zei ik terwijl ik hem aankeek..hij knikte alsof hij zei 'maak niet uit'.

Amin sliep al, ik stapte uit bed en liep naar het balkon..Meknes was nog lekker druk..mensen maakte nog veel lol..ik liet weer wat traantjes rollen om Meknes, zo een lieve stad..een onschuldige stad..een stad vol liefde..zucht. 

Alles ging snel, voordat ik het wist zag ik de mensen met wie ik omging weer..mijn schoonmoeder was zo blij me te zien! Ik was blij dat ze me zo goed opving..had het kunnen begrijpen als ze me zou haten..maar integendeel..ze hield van me was te zien..Amsterdam die ik zo had gemist mocht weer mijn lievelings stad worden..mijn vrienden kon ik weer bezoeken, mijn ouders ook. Alles werd weer de oude, het belangrijkste was natuurlijk dat mijn man en ik weer gelukkig waren...we waren net zo verliefd als in het begin..nee..meer mischien. Ik had niet verwacht dat dit goed zou kunnen komen, mijn huwelijk..had niet verwacht dat daar nog leven in geblazen kon worden.

...Soms gaat het mis, maar moet je gewoon simpelweg niet opgeven..je moet jezelf niet gek maken door andere mensen, realiseer je dat het jou leven is, jij mag bepalen wat er gaat gebeuren...zorg ervoor dat je zo sterk bent dat niemand je kan breken..dat niemand je durft te breken..als jij gelukkig wilt zijn dan kan dat..als je je niet druk maakt om wat er daar buiten allemaal gaande is. Vooral als je voelt dat jou relatie voor altijd is..dan moet je er voor vechten..

'Amin!! Amin!!' schreeuwde ik, Amin rende de badkamer uit en stond binnen een seconde in de woonkamer, volgens mij was hij van de trappen af gevlogen! Hij stond met ze mond vol tanden..'My god! hij kan lopen!! Amin nam onze kleine Ilias in zijn armen en begon blij door de woonkamer met hem te dansen..'Hou Samier ook vast Amin, kleintjes worden wel eens jaloers' riep ik vanuit de keuken..'ach tweelingen voelen wel aan dat het goed bedoeld is' riep Amin terug...onze kleine jongens waren zo lief! ik vond ze op Amin lijken, maar Amin vond ze natuurlijk op mij lijken. Het maakte mij niet uit..ik was gelukkig met ze en ik hield verschrikkelijk veel van ze..vandaag zou ik ze naar Mina brengen, mijn zoontjes zijn namelijk dol op Mina en haar dochtertje..Mina en Ilias zouden dit weekend op de boys passen omdat Amin en ik een weekend naar Parijs gaan..we hebben dit nooit gedaan..onze jochie's een weekend alleen gelaten dus ik miste ze nu al! Maar bij Mina zijn ze meer dan veilig..!

Daar zaten we dan..tegenover elkaar in een mooi restaurant in Parijs..Amin keek me aan....

Esma..ik hou van je....Amin...ik ook van jou....

Einde.....

Ik Rwina zina,  :traan1:  bedank iedereen die ooit gereageerd op mijn verhaal...die meeleefde met het verhaal..en die het gelezen heeft. THANK YOU! Echt super...! :grote grijns:  Ik heb een verhaal in gedachten die ik morgen ga beginnen te typen...zal vast een leuk verhaal worden..hoop dat mijn fans hier dat verhaal ook zullen lezen!
Ik zal alleen langere stukken typen zodat het wachten niet meer voor zal komen!
Nogmaal bedankt allemaal!  :duim:  

Groet, Rwina.  :zwaai:

----------


## Al3arbi

_ _

----------


## Soussia'86

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van je verhaal! Jouw verhaal is het eerste dat ik hier op het forum heb gelezen en ik was meteen verslaafd. Ik heb de hele nacht doorgelezen want ik stond een beetje achter (je zat al aan 62 pagina's toen ik jouw verhaal ontdekte!). Het was echt prachtig, vol spanning en afwisseling. Tbarkellah 3liek.

Thella, beslama  :zwaai:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *  *


 hebben jullie een relatie??

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *hebben jullie een relatie??*



_Ik en mijn smilie jah. 

Wasj voel jij je lekker wela._

----------


## Batata24

lieve rwina_Zwina,.. je bent geweldig..
dank je wel voor deze goeie einde.. gelukkig zijn ze weer samen gekomen. 

Ik hopo je nieuwe verhaal gauw t elezen, maar dan moet je ook beloven veel tijd aan ons te besteden toch  :Smilie:  en ons niet te lang te laten wachten,

Batata

----------


## -rust-

Absoluut, tuurlijk is het een compliment. Ik meen het serieus. Je hebt namelijk gewoon een goed verhaal, en dat is een goede basis om schrijfster te worden. Het hoeft niet, maar het is wel een aanrader. Maar volgens mij zag jij dat ook al in. 
Maar ik meen het dus serieus  :Smilie:

----------


## ToEnSiA

HEEEEEEEEEEEY SGATJE K BEN NATUURLIJK 1 VAN JE GROOSTE FAN OF COURSE WANT NA JOU BEN K DE GENE DIE DE MEESTE BERICHTE HEEGFT GEPAALTS BIJ DEZE VERHAAL MOHIM EGT EEN MOOIE EINDE EN GELUKKIG ZIJN ZE BIJ ELKAAR GEKOMEN WEJOOW KAPOT LAUW EGT JAMMER DAT HET AFGELOPEN IS MAN MAAR JAH NIKS AAN TE DOEN AAN ALLES KOMT EEN EINDE EN DAT IS SOW NU EENMAAL AMIN EN ESMA 4-EVER WAHAHAH MOHIM K KAN AL NIET MEER WACHTEN OP JE NIEUWE VERHAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IK ZAL JE NIEUWE VERHAAL CKERR VOLGEN WANT ZO FAN ALS MY LAAT JOU NOOIT IN DE STEEK
 :boogie:  BESLEMMA  :boogie:

----------


## Amaleke

het schat

je verhaal was gewoon de max echt waar 
ben zo blij dat het goed is afgelopen tussen hen
ik ben zo benieuwd naar je volgend verhal
en zoals de meeste al zeggen vergeet ons niet

ale schat schrijf er op los 
love ya... dikke kusje van amal

----------


## ZuidMarocia

Toppertjee 


bedankt zinaaa voor je geweldige verhaalll mooie einde tbark allah 3liekk


Oke nextttt story....

Lateruzzzzzzzzzz
Z_M

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *Ik en mijn smilie jah. 
> 
> Wasj voel jij je lekker wela.*


 wallah ik dacht dat jullie een relatie hadden. Een tijdje terug hadden jullie het er toch ook over dat jullie op dezelfde school hadden gezeten enz.. En jij reageerde elke keer zo schattig op haar topic's dus ja  :blozen:

----------


## Al3arbi

> _Geplaatst door saidaatje_ 
> *wallah ik dacht dat jullie een relatie hadden. Een tijdje terug hadden jullie het er toch ook over dat jullie op dezelfde school hadden gezeten enz.. En jij reageerde elke keer zo schattig op haar topic's dus ja *



_Nee. Ze zit op `n school waar ik gezeten heb. Meer niet 

Ik reageer overal schattig op..._

----------


## Eoft

hij is wel sterk
en ik vind ook dat je veel spelfouten maakt
maar ja...

Als de rest het leuk vindt...



Doei!

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## saidaatje

> _Geplaatst door Al3arbi_ 
> *
> 
> Ik reageer overal schattig op... *


  :haha:  I forgot....
Mijn excuses  :zwaai:

----------


## pancrase

mooi einde rwina ik heb j everhaal al die tijd toppie gevonden ondanks de lange wachttijden voor een vervolg. maar ik vind het echt een mooi verhaal. succes met je nieuwe verhaal. 

ps heeft nietmand dit verhaal zonder reacties is makkelijker te lezen pm me aub voor mijn email adres alvast bedankt

----------


## K_Khalid

he RWINA het was fantastich, zoals vanouds.

Maar toch mis ik nog iemand. Die Schreeuwlelijk  :regie:  




Misschien heeft ze kapsones gekregen :grote grijns:  



ik kijk alweer uit naar je nieuwe Story


en voor de rest


[GLOW=deeppink]RRWWWWIiiiNNNAAA fel Kouzina  [/GLOW]


PS: bestaat de S.W.A.T. team nog.

----------


## missmagreb

wajooow dit is echt een mooi verhaal.
ik kan wel huile joh.
ik zal het wel missen elke dag kijke of je geen vervolg heb geschreven.
nou ja je volgende verhaal zal zeker ee t0ppertje w0rden.
nou tot de volgende verhaal maar weer.
k0esjj..  :zwaai:

----------


## Ala0uia

Heej meid bedankt voor je mooie verhaal ... het was egt prachtig!!!!!!!!!!

xx nana \
ik hoop dat je andere verhaal ook zo'n succes wordt

----------


## hattouma

Meid, je hebt echt talent. dit is het 1e en mooiste verhaal wat ik heb gelezen. je gaat in op de details en ik hoop dat je nog meer gaat schrijven want wij vermaken ons wel met jou verhaal. het is super goed.
TBARKELAAH ALEEK

----------


## samiranador

Hoi meid alles goed.
ik heb je verhaal gelezen echt klasse ik moest er echt gewoon bij huilen.
ik heb er geen woorden voor,maar 1 ding weet ik zeker het is een topverhaal.

----------


## pancrase

hey mensen heetiemand dit verhaal op word zonder reacties?

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Het verhaal is afgelopen 

was echt een topverhaal 

ik hoop dat je gauw met je nieuwe verhaal begint !

xx m0cr0layd_

----------


## samiranador

Hee pancrase het verhaal is gewoon te goed om een reactie te geven,vind je niet.  :Smilie:

----------


## samiranador

hoi rwina zwina allles goed,wanneer komt het vervolg we hebben geen geduld meer.
Nogmaals het is een super goed verhaal.
Greotjes samiranador

----------


## Zharazed

he meid een prachtige verhaal je moet het zeker afmaken ik verheug me er al op

----------


## kalima

dames en heren.
volgens mij is het verhaal afgelopen!!

esma en amin hebben elkaar weer gevonden, en zijn weerhelemaal verliefd. 
een echte HAPPY END

aan elk verhaal moet toch echt een eind komen.

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Dit is de mooiste verhaal die ik hier heb gelezen op Maroc.nl
de meeste maken ze helemaal niet af maar dank je Rwina  :grote grijns:  jij laat je fans niet in de steek hehe 
thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## el hayat

het is een mooie verhaal vertel verder hoe het afloop


groetjes ali

----------


## hasna_the_best

heey sgat 

tis alweer een tijdje geleden dan ik je verhaal heb gelezen
maar heb nu alles ingehaald
egt jammer dat het verhaal af is 

dit verhaal was zo top  :duim:  
egt waar maar meid je hebt egt talent
dus doe er wat mee  :grote grijns:  


Kiss hasna

----------


## K_Khalid

he mensen


heeft iemand het verhaal zonder reacties.

wil je het dan aub sturen [email protected]


shoukran 

khalid

----------


## m0cr0layD

> _Geplaatst door kalima_ 
> *dames en heren.
> volgens mij is het verhaal afgelopen!!
> 
> esma en amin hebben elkaar weer gevonden, en zijn weerhelemaal verliefd. 
> een echte HAPPY END
> 
> aan elk verhaal moet toch echt een eind komen.*


_het is ook afgelopen ja.._

----------


## Miss_Rwina

_Voor degene die dit verhaal willen aflezen........_ 

_BTW Rwina Zina_ 
_je nog andere verhalen geschreven, of van plan om te schryven_ 
_Let me know sweety_ 


_Bissous_

----------


## watjijwilt

whoula ik heb shie honderden boeken gelezen ongeveer whoula dit verhaal maakt het af dit is de leukste verhaal ooit 

[GLOW=red]PLEASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE SCHRIJF EEN ANDER VERHAAL DIE VEEL LEUKER IS AUB[/GLOW] PLEAAASSSE PLEASSSSSEEEE PLEASSSSEEE

----------


## watjijwilt

whoula ik heb shie honderden boeken gelezen ongeveer whoula dit verhaal maakt het af dit is de leukste verhaal ooit 

[GLOW=red]PLEASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE SCHRIJF EEN ANDER VERHAAL DIE VEEL LEUKER IS AUB[/GLOW] PLEAAASSSE PLEASSSSSEEEE PLEASSSSEEE

----------


## watjijwilt

whoula ik heb shie honderden boeken gelezen ongeveer whoula dit verhaal maakt het af dit is de leukste verhaal ooit 

[GLOW=red]PLEASSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE SCHRIJF EEN ANDER VERHAAL DIE VEEL LEUKER IS AUB[/GLOW] PLEAAASSSE PLEASSSSSEEEE PLEASSSSEEE

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

woooooow DAMMN MEER ZIJN ER GEEN WORDEN VOOR
MAAR MEIS IK HEB GENOTEN VAN JE VERHAAL  :knipoog:

----------


## SupaDupaFlyChic

woooooow DAMMN MEER ZIJN ER GEEN WORDEN VOOR
MAAR MEIS IK HEB GENOTEN VAN JE VERHAAL  :knipoog:

----------

